# SHAHBAGH SQUARE-A NEW RISE



## Mattrixx

Thousands join Shahbagh sit-in
*Demand capital punishment for Quader Mollah; protests spread across country*






Thousands take position at the capital's Shahbagh intersection for a second day yesterday demanding capital punishment for Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah. Protestors, who include teachers, students, politicians and cultural activists, vowed to continue the movement until their demand is met. Inset, people march in procession to the Shahbagh demonstration. 

Forty-two years after the Liberation War, sentiments of liberation were rekindled as thousands yesterday refused to leave the street and go home till their demand for capital punishment for war criminals were met.

The spontaneous protest that began on Tuesday afternoon, shortly after a tribunal gave life sentence to Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah, continued throughout the night. The occupation of Shahbagh intersection, initiated by bloggers and activist network went on all day yesterday, with the number of people escalating as the day wore on.

The spirit of the protest spread to other parts of the country, with sit-ins and demonstrations taking place in Chittagong, Sylhet, Barisal, Rajbari, Rajshahi, Rangpur, Sunamganj, Noakhali and Narsingdi.

In the capital's Shahbagh, different political parties and their student wings joined the rally that began as a people's movement. The parties include the ruling Awami League, Workers' Party of Bangladesh, Communist Party of Bangladesh (CPB), Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal (JSD), Bangladesh Samajtantrik Dal (BSD) and Ganotantrik Bam Morcha.

However, nobody from the main opposition BNP and its student wing, Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, was seen in the rally.

The spirit in Shahbagh was infectious as people broke out in chants of &#8220;Tui *******&#8221; (you're a war criminal) and sang gono shongeet (mass song) in unison.

Art college students painted murals and caricatures of the known war criminals while others made effigies with papers and card boards and hung them from the nearby poles. There was even a life-size game of &#8220;******* ludu&#8221; -- a game of snakes and ladders with the war criminals as the main players.

Street plays and dances lent the event a festive air, without lessening the gravity of the protestors' demand. Candle light vigils and torch processions continued throughout the evening.

&#8220;One can't help but feel alive after being here for a few minutes,&#8221; said Mohaimmen Kabir, a writer, adding that he hadn't seen such a spirit since the movement against Ershad's autocratic regime in the 1990s.

&#8220;It gives me hope to see the youth carry on the fight that we began 43 years ago,&#8221; said Nazir Ahmed, a freedom fighter.

Many people from Ahmed's generation echoed his view, saying they were impressed to see the passion and dedication of the youth.

Saying that he had lost hope seeing the war criminals enjoy state power over the past few decades, Saiyed Ahmed, another freedom fighter, said: &#8220;But now, once again we can collectively fight against our nation's enemies, and our younger generations will lead the fight."

Many joined the demonstration after seeing and hearing the news in the media, while others had been attending the demonstration on and off since it began.

&#8220;We will stay here till our demand is met,&#8221; exclaimed Viqarunnisa student, Fairuz Ashraf.

Others around her echoed her sentiment.

Prominent political and cultural personalities gave speeches throughout the day, motivating the crowds.

Speaking at the rally, Environment and Forests Minister Hasan Mahmud dismissed the allegation of a mutual understanding between the government and Jamaat.

&#8220;But the verdict does not fulfill Awami League's demands,&#8221; he said replying to a query.

CPB President Mujahidul Islam Selim said, &#8220;When the Pakistani army surrendered on December 16 [of 1971], they agreed formally to withdraw their camps, soldiers and associates from this country.&#8221;

Following the logic that their allies have no political legality, Jamaat should not be able to function in independent Bangladesh, he argued.

Eminent dramatist and freedom fighter Nasiruddin Yousuff Bachchu said, &#8220;I think the centre of the movement has been shifted to the younger generation from the freedom fighters.&#8221;

Information Commissioner Sadeka Halim rejected the verdict and said she had been driven to the demonstration by her consciousness.

JSD leader Shirin Akhter said people must continue their movement on the streets.

Ministers Shahjahan Khan and Dilip Barua, worker's party president Rashed Khan Menon and its General Secretary Anisur Rahman Mollik, JSD President Hasanul Haque Inu, eminent historian Muntassir Mamoon, sculptor and survivor of the 1971 war crimes Ferdousy Priyobhashini, Jahangirnagar University Vice-chancellor Anwar Hossain, barrister Amir-Ul Islam, singer Mita Haq, AL leaders Nooh-Ul-Alam Lenin and Abdus Sobhan Golap, among others, joined the rally.

Organisers announced the movement would continue today and there would be a grand rally tomorrow. They invited student and youth organisations from all parts of the country to join the event.

"Slogan 71," a pro-liberation organisation formed by a group of Dhaka University students, has been supplying drinking water among the demonstrators.

When several thousand people joined the Shahbagh demo, members of another pro-liberation organisation "Brittanto 71" were seen patrolling the city streets on a pickup to drum up public support in favour of the demand for death sentence for Quader Mollah.

AL UNHAPPY
Dissatisfied with the verdict, the AL high command has directed the party rank and file and all of its associated and like-minded bodies to stage demonstrations across the country to mobilise public support in favour of the war crimes trial.

Accordingly, central party leaders directed its 73 organisational district units yesterday to take to the streets.

&#8220;We have directed all our district units' leaders to stage demonstration in favour of the war crimes trial and capital punishment for the war criminals,&#8221; AL Organising Secretary AFM Bahauddin Nasim told The Daily Star yesterday.

The verdict that gave life sentence to Quader Mollah did not reflect people's expectations, he said replying to a query.


http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=268142

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Mattrixx

People demand death for Mollah
Massive protests over ICT verdict

A coalition of bloggers, social activists and politicos has taken over Shahbagh vantage point in the capital, in a new mode of movement of present times, to press for proper trial of the detained war-crime suspects as they instantly disapproved of Tuesday&#8217;s verdict awarding life sentence to Quader Mollah.

Amid a chorus of patriotic songs and slogans, political and civil-social leaders, academics and some ruling-coalition lawmakers were addressing the squatters who were swearing a vow not to go back until what they say fair trial of wartime crimes and capital punishment to the Jamaat leader through retrial.

People also poured into similar gatherings in Chittagong and Sylhet cities in a sort of uprising over the issue.

Buoyed by the spontaneous participation of zillions of people, particularly the young ones, the campaigners declared a grand rally at Shahbagh for Friday with a slogan for building a non-communal Bangladesh free from war criminals.

Expressing utter disappointment and dissatisfaction, they vowed to continue with the sit-in until death sentence is awarded to Abdul Quader Mollah, assistant secretary-general of Jamaat-e-Islami, for his crimes against humanity.

Shahbagh has turned into a human sea as people from all walks of life have started thronging the area since the morning on Wednesday, calling upon others to join the demo through SMS and facebook blogs.

Except for the 18-party alliance, leaders of all political parties, including ruling Awami League, student and socio-cultural organisations as well as university teachers and journalists were taking part in the sit-in demanding harsher punishments to war criminals.

Blogger and Online Activists Network (BOAN) through online social networks called on all to stage protests against the verdict delivered by International Crimes Tribunal (ICT) against Quader Mollah.

In the afternoon, different organisations formed a human chain in front of National Museum demanding capital punishment to Quader Mollah.

Later in the evening, they took out a torch procession and paraded different streets.

Except for Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal (JCD), student wing of the main opposition BNP, the leaders and activists of most student organisations thronged the Shahbagh area.

However, some JCD activists told daily sun that they want capital punishment to Quader Mollah, but they remain silent for &#8220;political reasons&#8221;.

While expressing his reaction, freedom fighter Abdus Sobhan Golap said the verdict really disappointed his hopes.

&#8220;Usually, we see a person awarded death penalty for killing a single person, but Quader Mollah who killed many people and violated women in 1971 was not sentenced to death for committing such serious crimes,&#8221; he said.

While expressing his solidarity with the agitating people, Dhaka University Vice-chancellor AAMS Arefin Siddique said those who worked against liberation war and massacred unarmed civilians should not have any right to do politics in the country.

&#8220;The whole nation including the young generation has set an example through the demo. The movement of the people will continue,&#8221; he said.

Environment and Forests Minister Dr Hasan Mahmud said he got frustrated over the ICT verdict. &#8220;I personally want death penalty for Quader Mollah.&#8221;

&#8220;This verdict proved that ICT worked in its own way, not influenced by the government,&#8221; he said.

Expressing his solidarity with the demonstration, AL presidium member Nuh-ul-Alam Lenin said people&#8217;s expectations were denied in the ICT verdict. &#8220;The young generation has become more active demanding the trial of war criminals.&#8221;

NGO activist Khushi Kabir said Quader Mollah should have been awarded death penalty. &#8220;Despite being a rights activist, I strongly demand death penalty to Quader Mollah as he committed crimes against humanity during the liberation war.&#8221;

Sammilito Sangskritik Jote president Nasiruddin Yousuff, its Secretary Golam Quddus, Khelaghar Central Committee member Anisur Rahman, Awami Juba League Secretary Harunur Rashid, Bangladesher Samajtantrik Dal leader Bazlur Rashid Firoz, Chhatra League general secretary Siddiqui Nazmul Alam also expressed their solidarity with the agitating people.

Our Staff Correspondent from Chittagong adds: People from all walks of life started thronging in front of Chittagong Press Club to press home their demand for capital punishment to Quader Mollah.

Samprodayikata Birodhi Tarun Udyog organised a sit-in programme in front of the press club around 3.00pm.

Students from different educational institutions joined the sit-in while others also followed them.Information Minister Hasanul Haque Inu, lawmaker Mainuddin Khan Badal and leaders and activists of different professional, political and social-cultural organisations took part in it and expressed their solidarity with the agitators.


daily sun | First Page | People demand death for Mollah

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mattrixx

Flame of protest spreads





The spirit of the demonstration staged by youngsters at Shahbagh in Dhaka demanding tougher punishment for Jamaat-e-Islami stalwart Abdul Quader Molla for war crimes has spread to far and wide in Bangladesh.

Throughout Wednesday chants of &#8220;We want Quader Molla hanged&#8221;, reverberated as anger flared.

Thousands of people from all walks of life joined the nationwide protests against the &#8216;lenient&#8217; sentence awarded to Molla by the International Crimes Tribunal-2 on Tuesday.

The second tribunal sentenced the Assistant Secretary General of the Islamist party to life in prison for his crimes against humanity during the country&#8217;s Liberation War in 1971.

Outraged by the &#8216;light&#8217; punishment, the protesters joined the demonstrations in various parts including Chittagong, Sylhet, Chandpur, Cox&#8217;s Bazzar, Rajshahi and Comilla.

Following the delivery of the verdict, cultural and political activists and youngsters, mostly university students and bloggers, whipped up emotions on the social networking sites and blogs. People started converging at Shahbagh intersection at the heart of the capital since Tuesday afternoon.

They then grew in numbers and staged a candle-lit vigil throughout the night.

The protest spread amidst the Jamaat-e-Islami-enforced shutdown on Wednesday, turning the central Shaheed Minar and important points of the city into seas of humanity.

Vowing to continue their sit-in, the protest organisers in the evening announced that they would stage a grand rally at Shahbagh intersection on Friday demanding death penalty for Molla.

SYLHET

Several hundred people thronged the central Shaheed Minar at Chauhatta in the city on Wednesday afternoon. They were singing patriotic songs and chanting slogans.

The demonstrators said they would continue their programme until Molla&#8217;s death penalty order. Teachers, students, cultural activists and political activists expressed solidarity with the programme.

Earlier, teachers and students of the Shahjalal University of Science and Technology (SUST) joined the programme around 3:30pm in procession.

Dr Muhammad Jafar Iqbal of the university&#8217;s Computer Science and Engineering Department, his wife university teacher Prof Yasmeen Haque and SUST Teachers&#8217; Association President Prof Shamsul Alam were among those who joined the protest.

Dr Iqbal said: &#8220;We saw what they (anti-liberation elements) did in 1971. Hanging them to death is the only proper judgment. The souls of thousands of freedom fighters and martyrs of the country will not get peace until justice is established.&#8221;

Earlier at noon, SUST students set fire to effigies of the war crime suspects on the campus.

The teachers and students also observed symbolic hunger strike and staged rally and demonstration since morning.

Flame of protest burns everywhere - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kobiraaz

Shahbag has an interesting namesake! It was the Garden of Nawabs - Bag e Shahen Shah---> ShahBag ! they used to take their elephants from Puran Dhaka through elephant road......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Shahbagh to see grand rally Friday





Amidst a nationwide general strike by the Jamaat-e-Islami, demonstrators demanding death sentence for Jamaat-e-Islami Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla have announced to stage a grand rally at the city&#8217;s Shahbagh intersection Friday.

Amidst a nationwide general strike by the Jamaat-e-Islami, demonstrators demanding death sentence for party&#8217;s Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla have announced to stage a grand rally at the city&#8217;s Shahbagh intersection Friday.

The announcement came from a rally which entered its the second day Wednesday.

Mahmudur Haque Munshi, a member of the Blogger and Online Activists Network and one of the organisers of the protests, urged everyone to join the grand rally.

&#8220;A rally will begin 8am Thursday at Shahbagh and the grand rally will be held on Friday,&#8221; he told bdnews24.com.

He said they would continue their protests until the verdict was reviewed and Molla was awarded the capital punishment.

An announcement from the main stage of the programme said the agitators would stay overnight at the intersection like the previous night.

The agitators have been demonstrating at the Shahbagh intersection since Tuesday evening, after the war crimes tribunal ordered life imprisonment for Molla for 'crimes against humanity' during the 1971 Liberation War.

Thousands of people burst into the streets to protest the verdict of Molla because they felt the punishment was too light. Hours after the verdict was read out at the tribunal, people from all walks of life assembled at the spot.

Sajeda Chowdhury, the Deputy Leader in Parliament, also rushed to the demonstration site.

The protestors have been singing, reciting poems, raising slogans, screening films and making speeches.

They wondered why the Jamaat Assistant Secretary General was given life term instead of a death sentence as &#8220;it was proven that Molla had murdered hundreds&#8221;.

They promised not to budge until their demand for hanging Molla for the crimes in 1971 was met.

Leaders from several political parties and a group of Dhaka University teachers have also joined the demonstrations.

The freedom fighters have also expressed solidarity with the protests.

Although the spirited protesters had besieged only Shahbagh intersection in the morning, their sit-in programme spread up to the Fine Arts faculty of Dhaka University in the south, Ruposhi Bangla Hotel in the north, Aziz Super Market in the west and Childrens Park in the east by the evening.

Earlier, the demonstrators put on black clothes in front of the Raju Sculpture in protest.

Students of the Faculty of Fine Arts drew images on the streets stretching from Shahbagh to Raju Sculpture demanding capital punishment to Razakars.

People from other surrounding districts of Dhaka have also gathered there.

Prof Rafiqul Hasan, a teacher of the Bangabandhu Agriculture University, rushed to the site from Gazipur as he heard about the demonstration.

He expressed discontent over the verdict. &#8220;The verdict has upset the youth,&#8221; he said.

He demanded capital punishment to the other war crimes accused as well.

Soumit Shuvra, a Chittagong University student, did not think a second time before coming to Dhaka from Chittagong, nor did Aminul Islam, a businessman from Narayanganj.

Shahbagh to see grand rally Friday - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kalu_miah

I have many memories of this area. This is where I grew up.

On topic, abolish capital punishment, because mistakes are easily made by judges and juries and innocents die because of mistakes of others. We should follow EU humanitarian example and abolish this inhuman practice. Life without any possibility of parole is a much better option. Let them do some productive work as prison labor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

By the way, I heard in Shahbag 'Square' communists and Awamis are having problems? Commis already thrown water bottle to Awamiminister. Is it true? @madx


----------



## Hammer-fist

Bangladeshis as a nation hate rezakars e.g. Jamatis only get 4.7% of the votes.

Even if Jamati and rezakar thugs escape justice in this world, they will know that Bangladeshis hate them and the curses of 150 million Bangladeshis are on these murderers.

The demonstrations in Shahbagh are testimony to the hatred Bangladesh has for Jamati/rezakar traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## scholseys

This Shahbagh spring is nothing but a Awami League media hype. Playing with the minds of masses. Even a sister of mine visited this place and uploaded pictures on fb. hujuke bangali!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mattrixx

Hammer-fist said:


> Bangladeshis as a nation hate rezakars e.g. Jamatis only get 4.7% of the votes.
> 
> Even if Jamati and rezakar thugs escape justice in this world, they will know that Bangladeshis hate them and the curses of 150 million Bangladeshis are on these murderers.
> 
> The demonstrations in Shahbagh are testimony to the hatred Bangladesh has for Jamati/rezakar traitors.



People here were talking of sympathy towards jamat. Its not that. Bangladeshi people who r in favor of independence hate jamat. Its not some amount of people its about whole bangladesh. The protest not only going in shahbagh its going all around the country.And the amount is increasing. @kobiraaz awami and commi wants to take control of the protest. But the general young ppl they have only want condition,
"Hang the Raazakars"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammer-fist

madx said:


> People here were talking of sympathy towards jamat. Its not that. Bangladeshi people who r in favor of independence hate jamat. Its not some amount of people its about whole bangladesh. The protest not only going in shahbagh its going all around the country.And the amount is increasing. @kobiraaz awami and commi wants to take control of the protest. But the general young ppl they have only want condition,
> "Hang the Raazakars"



The dua's of 150 million Bangladeshis are against these Jamati animals and traitors.

1. Though they may escape justice they will face the ultimate justice as we all will in the hereafter.

2. They have been imprisoned and humiliated, and that in itself makes me happy.

3. *They have been defeated *and are living lives of anger and shame. They were defeated in 1971 when Bangladesh became independent and then in the early 70s when they lobbied against Bangladeshi independence, and every day is a day of humiliation and defeat because every day Bangladesh exists as a sovereign free nation.

With that in mind I don't mind that much if they are executed or not as the strategic goal of freedom has been realized, and they will die sooner or later anyway.



madx said:


> People here were talking of sympathy towards jamat. Its not that. Bangladeshi people who r in favor of independence hate jamat. Its not some amount of people its about whole bangladesh. The protest not only going in shahbagh its going all around the country.And the amount is increasing. @kobiraaz awami and commi wants to take control of the protest. But the general young ppl they have only want condition,
> "Hang the Raazakars"



The dua's of 150 million Bangladeshis are against these Jamati animals and traitors.

1. Though they may escape justice they will face the ultimate justice as we all will in the hereafter.

2. They have been imprisoned and humiliated, and that in itself makes me happy.

3. *They have been defeated *and are living lives of anger and shame. They were defeated in 1971 when Bangladesh became independent and then in the early 70s when they lobbied against Bangladeshi independence, and every day is a day of humiliation and defeat because every day Bangladesh exists as a sovereign free nation.

With that in mind I don't mind that much if they are executed or not as the strategic goal of freedom has been realized, and they will die sooner or later anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

madx said:


> People here were talking of sympathy towards jamat. Its not that. Bangladeshi people who r in favor of independence hate jamat. Its not some amount of people its about whole bangladesh. The protest not only going in shahbagh its going all around the country.And the amount is increasing. @kobiraaz awami and commi wants to take control of the protest. But the general young ppl they have only want condition,
> "Hang the Raazakars"



Sir madx

Did any among the pragotishil spiritual souls gathered at Shahbagh raise a voice to protect our people from border atrocities carried out by big friend's border forces?

Did any of them demand prosecution of the killers everyday keeping our people along border in a horrific nightmare?

Did any of them demand the remedy of present wounds 1st rather than previous ones?

Did any propose a procession with torch in hands towards border and a seat down strike there until govt. takes a step to protect our people from d$gs across the border?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hammer-fist

I have to admit Planetsoldier made a good point, many of the so-called "Sushi Somaj" could care less about ordinary Bangladeshis on the border or even the Rohingyas (in fact they seem to hate both groups).

Nevertheless any protest against rezakar traitors is welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

I don't get it. How do you pressurize a court to change its verdict by street protest? Is it constitutional? Or is BD a roman empire?? People chant kill kill or live live and the Cesar signals accordingly???

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mattrixx

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sir madx
> 
> Did any among the pragotishil spiritual souls gathered at Shahbagh raise a voice to protect our people from border atrocities carried out by big friend's border forces?
> 
> Did any of them demand prosecution of the killers everyday keeping our people along border in a horrific nightmare?
> 
> Did any of them demand the remedy of present wounds 1st rather than previous ones?
> 
> Did any propose a procession with torch in hands towards border and a seat down strike there until govt. takes a step to protect our people from d$gs across the border?



u may b not living in d country. There r some groups doing protests towards these issues, like border killing or deaths in recent violations.
But todays uprise is an explosion of hatred of long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hellraiser007

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sir madx
> 
> Did any among the pragotishil spiritual souls gathered at Shahbagh raise a voice to protect our people from border atrocities carried out by big friend's border forces?
> 
> Did any of them demand prosecution of the killers everyday keeping our people along border in a horrific nightmare?
> 
> Did any of them demand the remedy of present wounds 1st rather than previous ones?
> 
> Did any propose a procession with torch in hands towards border and a seat down strike there until govt. takes a step to protect our people from d$gs across the border?




Illegally Migrating with other motives and smuggling is a crime, Why not you people realize that and co operate with us. 

We do not like to kill these illegal migrants and make you people hostile towards us.

On one side you talk about conquering Assam and Greater BD and on the other side you spit venom when BSF stops these guys from migrating illegally or smuggling.

Double standards at best !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Luffy 500

Only birdbrain lunneys will compare this tharir square.  This is a gathering of idiots with huge adverse ramification for the country. Court gave a verdict where most of the eyewitnesses were *hearsay witnesses*. Even then the controversial court couldn't prove 1 of the 6 charges against the accused. They gave a life sentence with the defence and JI protesting. Now awami dalals have gathered some like minded clowns & some naive lots from their support base which quite big naturally, to demand hanging of that accused. More verdicts awaits and just imagine the situation of the judges?Would they have any other choice but to give death penalty to the others regardless of what the law dictates. Pretty amazing drama played by BAL malauns. I wonder who is actually pulling the strings and backing destitute BAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notsuperstitious

I gotta admit, the jamaati gang on the forum sure does give the impression that every bangladeshi is some kind of hindu hating bangladesh hating wannabe pakistani.

That sure does not seem to be the case in real life.

I'm really intersted to know, of the jamaati gang here, how many are bengalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Luffy 500

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sir madx
> 
> Did any among the pragotishil spiritual souls gathered at Shahbagh raise a voice to protect our people from border atrocities carried out by big friend's border forces?
> 
> Did any of them demand prosecution of the killers everyday keeping our people along border in a horrific nightmare?
> 
> Did any of them demand the remedy of present wounds 1st rather than previous ones?
> 
> Did any propose a procession with torch in hands towards border and a seat down strike there until govt. takes a step to protect our people from d$gs across the border?



That would be against the ekkator er chetona set by dadas. For progotishils, time stops at 71.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

and the racecourse too.the british had a horse race track there and played polo.shahbag racecourse is a historical place. in 71 16th december the pakistan army surrendered there too 


kobiraaz said:


> Shahbag has an interesting namesake! It was the Garden of Nawabs - Bag e Shahen Shah---> ShahBag ! they used to take their elephants from Puran Dhaka through elephant road......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

you are wrong.i always liked india for the support of the indipendence but now india turn into a panic for us in many cases like the border killings,satelite channel invasion,farakka issues like ... etc .now i dont like like india too. but well i hate the jamatis. every decent bengali should dislike the jamat , pakistan and india as well as same . dislike india doesnt mean ppl r jamati .


fateh71 said:


> I gtta admit, the jamaati gang on the forum sure does give the impression that every bangladeshi is some kind of hindu hating bangladesh hating wannabe pakistani
> 
> That sure does not seem to be the case in real life.
> ke.. e
> I'm really intersted to know, of the jamaati gang here, how many are bengalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## scholseys

This shahbagh "square" has been done to divert the masses from the Padma bridge scandal and the failure of BAL to hang the war criminal. It is simply engineered by awami league dhaka university 'budghi jibis' and backed by awami league media.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## notsuperstitious

sepoi said:


> you are wrong.i always liked india for the support of the indipendence but now india turn into a panic for us in many cases like the border killings,satelite channel invasion,farakka issues like ... etc .now i dont like like india too. but well i hate the jamatis. every decent bengali should dislike the jamat , pakistan and india as well as same . dislike india doesnt mean ppl r jamati .



Surely there are issues. India also has a list of issues that BD does not do much about. Does not mean I hate Bangladesh. I do not consider any BD member standing up for their self interest to be jamatis. I've known many Bangladeshis in Dubai and I found them humble hardworking people one respects.

Jamatis are a distinct group of people and their rabid hatred gives them away. Surely you know what I mean.

Earlier only jamatis existed on the forum and their cacophony of malaun, mushrik, and hindu dhoti and curse bangla everything and what not really made me wonder about BD. But I'm glad now we have a more diverse BD viewpoint on the forum. And this thread is a particular eye opener.

@KRAIT @Roybot @Gigawatt @Syama Ayas - surprising thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kalu_miah

Any anti-India Bangladeshi = Jamati, Rezakar

according to Indians and India supporters. Looks like a simple case of Islamophobia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## notsuperstitious

kalu_miah said:


> Any anti-India Bangladeshi = Jamati, Rezakar
> 
> according to Indians and India supporters. Looks like a simple case of Islamophobia.



Some BD posters use extremely abusive and use hateful language for hindus all the time. So when they accuse others of islamophobia, we see it for what it really is. Nice try though kalu.

I'm sure for most of you such hateful language for hindus does not even come as something noticeable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

kalu_miah said:


> Any anti-India Bangladeshi = Jamati, Rezakar
> 
> according to Indians and India supporters. Looks like a simple case of Islamophobia.



post of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

@fateh71, some of your countrymen even labelled @sepoi as jamati/r*zakar not too long ago. According to U sorry lots Anti India =Jamati. Not too long ago @aazidane & apo were the most favorite poster among Indians. What happened now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

in many cases i agree with you. well we can solve our problems by bilateral dialouges. every ppl are not the same open minded. here some like to insult hindus like they think hindus are not humans. shame for them . well in your side in india i saw many who loves to insult us like illegal migrant beggars, lungis.ect. we shouldnt count them seriously who loves to bully .btw thnks for yr post  if every indian was liek you and every bd was like me then there was no problem  cheers


fateh71 said:


> Surely there are issues. India also has a list of issues that BD does not do much about. Does not mean I hate Bangladesh. I do not consider any BD member standing up for their self interest to be jamatis. I've known many Bangladeshis in Dubai and I found them humble hardworking people one respects.
> 
> Jamatis are a distinct group of people and their rabid hatred gives them away. Surely you know what I mean.
> 
> Earlier only jamatis existed on the forum and their cacophony of malaun, mushrik, and hindu dhoti and curse bangla everything and what not really made me wonder about BD. But I'm glad now we have a more diverse BD viewpoint on the forum. And this thread is a particular eye opener.
> 
> @KRAIT @Roybot @Gigawatt @Syama Ayas - surprising thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## notsuperstitious

Luffy 500 said:


> @fateh71, some of your countrymen even labelled @sepoi as jamati/r*zakar not too long ago. According to U sorry lots Anti India =Jamati. Not too long ago @aazidane & apo were the most favorite poster among Indians. What happened now?



Is that supposed to be an intelligent argument by your standards? Those posters were malaun, islamic name mushrik dalals for you guys, what happened now, the same here too einstine.



sepoi said:


> in many cases i agree with you. well we can solve our problems by bilateral dialouges. every ppl are not the same open minded. here some like to insult hindus like they think hindus are not humans. shame for them . well in your side in india i saw many who loves to insult us like illegal migrant beggars, lungis.ect. we shouldnt count them seriously who loves to bully .btw thnks for yr post  if every indian was liek you and every bd was like me then there was no problem  cheers



Agreed fully. AFAIK the issues between BD and India can be solved and hopefully we will see that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

fateh71 said:


> Some BD posters use extremely abusive and use hateful language for hindus all the time. So when they accuse others of islamophobia, we see it for what it really is. Nice try though kalu.
> 
> I'm sure for most of you such hateful language for hindus does not even come as something noticeable



There are some among us who use abusive language, just like many Hindu Indians use hateful language against Muslims, not much in this forum, but all over the web. That should not be an excuse for any Bangladeshi's to use abusive language to return the favor. I do not support it and I personally avoid doing it at all costs.

On another note, on these anonymous forums, people freely write their mind, which is also a form of catharsis. It is better to have war of words than actual wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## idune

*Janaza Salah for those who killed by Awami League on be half of those attending Shabag farce*


----------



## Hammer-fist

fateh71 said:


> Surely there are issues. India also has a list of issues that BD does not do much about. Does not mean I hate Bangladesh. I do not consider any BD member standing up for their self interest to be jamatis. I've known many Bangladeshis in Dubai and I found them humble hardworking people one respects.
> 
> Jamatis are a distinct group of people and their rabid hatred gives them away. Surely you know what I mean.
> 
> Earlier only jamatis existed on the forum and their cacophony of malaun, mushrik, and hindu dhoti and *curse bangla everything and what not really made me wonder about BD.* But I'm glad now we have a more diverse BD viewpoint on the forum. And this thread is a particular eye opener.
> 
> @KRAIT @Roybot @Gigawatt @Syama Ayas - surprising thread.



1. This forum is a Pakistani forum so will naturally attract Pakistanophilic Jamatis (their leadership are wannabe-Pakistanis anyway), that does not detract from the fact that webmaster and co should be respected for opening this sub-forum.

2. However in the real world, Jamat only got 4.7% of the vote.

3. Jamatis do not hate India because of its policies but *because *India is Hindu and ultimately they dream of a Zaid Hamid style epic Hindu-Muslim showdown in the Bengal region.

Mainstream Bangladeshis are upset/annoyed/angry (the degree varies) with India because of New Delhi's policies *not because India is Hindu* (Nepal is Hindu and we generally like that country).

I have had huge arguments with Indians on this sub-forum and said we'd fight a 1,000 years and sacrifice everything if India ever invaded (which I do not think it does, India has other things to worry about) but that doesn't make me a Jamati or rezakar.

However the difference between mainstream Bangladeshis like myself (Jamatis are 4.7% of the population votewise) is we are willing to accept normal relations with India if our issues of contention are resolved. *Jamatis as you will know are not and ultimately fantasize the destruction of India et la Zaid Hamid.*

We mainstream Bangladeshis are religious, but not war-mongering extremists. We desire peace and prosperity and not neo-Mughal dreams of conquest.

4. Mainstream Bangladeshis are becoming less afraid to express their feelings now (they were always here) due to being scared of the "Awami" "malaun" "India-lover" "India-dalal" tags that the Jamati/rezakar gang on this forum put on people to intimidate and silence them.

I for example have had big arguments with Jamatis/rezakars and they curse me day and night on this forum and have sworn at me. However I have stood firm against these thugs and fanatics, now other Bangladeshis are doing likewise.

Traditionally on this forum the mainstream and sensible Bangladeshis did not want to waste time being insulted and bullied by Jamatis in a mere online forum so thought it was better to be quite and concentrate on the real world.

5. I feel educated and sensible Pakistanis (not the SpringOnion, Armstrong type) but others have no interest in Jamati fantasies of re-union with Pakistan and would ideally prefer a more accurate and representative Bangladeshi membership so that they too can have a better understanding of Bangladesh, rather than thinking that the 4.7% Jamatis comprise 90% Bangladeshis.

Of course they also do not want excessive criticism or maligning from Bangladeshis of the non-Jamati variety.

6. Nearly every Indian here who has posted of his or his friends/relatives' personal experiences with Bangladeshis has more or less said the same, we are quiet, humble and hospitable. We are a quiet people and do not entertain notions of being a former superpower (Turks - Ottomans, Iranians - Safavis and others, Arabs - Ummayyad, Abbasid etc).

We want peace and a better economy.

In terms of India we want an end to BSF killings, resolution of water problems, and an end to interference in Bangladesh's domestic affairs (which from an Indian perspective is motivated by a desire to keep their north-eastern flank stable).

I challenge any Indian here to fly to Dhaka tomorrow and mix with Bangladeshis and see if they are anything like Luffy, Kobiraaz, Idune, Al-Zakir, Md_Akmal, T-Rex, M-saint etc.

or if instead we are quiet, polite and warm people.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. This forum is a Pakistani forum so will naturally attract Pakistanophilic Jamatis (their leadership are wannabe-Pakistanis anyway), that does not detract from the fact that webmaster and co should be respected for opening this sub-forum.
> 
> 2. However in the real world, Jamat only got 4.7% of the vote.
> 
> 3. Jamatis do not hate India because of its policies but *because *India is Hindu and ultimately they dream of a Zaid Hamid style epic Hindu-Muslim showdown in the Bengal region.
> 
> Mainstream Bangladeshis are upset/annoyed/angry (the degree varies) with India because of New Delhi's policies *not because India is Hindu* (Nepal is Hindu and we generally like that country).
> 
> I have had huge arguments with Indians on this sub-forum and said we'd fight a 1,000 years and sacrifice everything if India ever invaded (which I do not think it does, India has other things to worry about) but that doesn't make me a Jamati or rezakar.
> 
> However the difference between mainstream Bangladeshis like myself (Jamatis are 4.7% of the population votewise) is we are willing to accept normal relations with India if our issues of contention are resolved. *Jamatis as you will know are not and ultimately fantasize the destruction of India et la Zaid Hamid.*
> 
> We mainstream Bangladeshis are religious, but not war-mongering extremists. We desire peace and prosperity and not neo-Mughal dreams of conquest.
> 
> 4. Mainstream Bangladeshis are becoming less afraid to express their feelings now (they were always here) due to being scared of the "Awami" "malaun" "India-lover" "India-dalal" tags that the Jamati/rezakar gang on this forum put on people to intimidate and silence them.
> 
> I for example have had big arguments with Jamatis/rezakars and they curse me day and night on this forum and have sworn at me. However I have stood firm against these thugs and fanatics, now other Bangladeshis are doing likewise.
> 
> Traditionally on this forum the mainstream and sensible Bangladeshis did not want to waste time being insulted and bullied by Jamatis in a mere online forum so thought it was better to be quite and concentrate on the real world.
> 
> 5. I feel educated and sensible Pakistanis (not the SpringOnion, Armstrong type) but others have no interest in Jamati fantasies of re-union with Pakistan and would ideally prefer a more accurate and representative Bangladeshi membership so that they too can have a better understanding of Bangladesh, rather than thinking that the 4.7% Jamatis comprise 90% Bangladeshis.
> 
> Of course they also do not want excessive criticism or maligning from Bangladeshis of the non-Jamati variety.
> 
> 6. Nearly every Indian here who has posted of his or his friends/relatives' personal experiences with Bangladeshis has more or less said the same, we are quiet, humble and hospitable. We are a quiet people and do not entertain notions of being a former superpower (Turks - Ottomans, Iranians - Safavis and others, Arabs - Ummayyad, Abbasid etc).
> 
> We want peace and a better economy.
> 
> In terms of India we want an end to BSF killings, resolution of water problems, and an end to interference in Bangladesh's domestic affairs (which from an Indian perspective is motivated by a desire to keep their north-eastern flank stable).
> 
> I challenge any Indian here to fly to Dhaka tomorrow and mix with Bangladeshis and see if they are anything like Luffy, Kobiraaz, Idune, Al-Zakir, Md_Akmal, T-Rex, M-saint etc.
> 
> or if instead we are quiet, polite and warm people.



Everyone speaks for themselves and present their own opinion.

Whether that is majority opinion or not, that is for the audience to decide.

It is hard for a person to know about a country without physically living there as an adult for significant period of time. For expats, they know their expat family and community, that is the extent of their knowledge. Internet forum posts, books and videos are not enough to know a country and people, there is no substitute for physical presence.

Hammer unfortunately never spent significant time in Bangladesh to make sweeping claims like this.

However, there is some truth to what Hammer says. I have Indian friends, no one acts like these Indians in pdf. The same goes for Bangladeshi's in real life. But there is a simple explanation for that which is that people who come to these forums are much more aware and strongly opinionated than average educated folk, Bangladeshi or Indian. The masses don't count, because they hardly can make ends meet in both countries and cannot afford the internet luxury or use it for necessities like email or website searches, so they are as clueless as ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

kalu_miah said:


> Everyone speaks for themselves and present their own opinion.
> 
> Whether that is majority opinion or not, that is for the audience to decide.
> 
> It is hard for a person to know about a country without physically living there as an adult for significant period of time. For expats, they know their expat family and community, that is the extent of their knowledge. Internet forum posts, books and videos are not enough to know a country and people, there is no substitute for physical presence.
> 
> Hammer unfortunately never spent significant time in Bangladesh to make tall claims like this.



explains why he has his mind made up about something and copy pastes it over and over like a broken record.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

@fateh71 Yup, I talked to this guy and even if he pointed out against India, he was rational. We need more posters who are ready to discuss the problem and find solution for India and BD both.

Blame game leads to no conclusion. I am ready to discuss about wrong policies of India but I hope BD posters tone down the abusive language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

idune said:


> *Janaza Salah for those who killed by Awami League on be half of those attending Shabag farce*



So these ppl r only who support jamat in entire chittagong region. Its one muslims duty to take part in janaja that doesnt mean all of them supporter of jamat.I didnt even posted the whole picture of 64 district of the country.....lolz

And why do u bring this as there is no connection between these issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

fateh71 said:


> Surely there are issues. India also has a list of issues that BD does not do much about. Does not mean I hate Bangladesh. I do not consider any BD member standing up for their self interest to be jamatis. I've known many Bangladeshis in Dubai and I found them humble hardworking people one respects.
> 
> Jamatis are a distinct group of people and their rabid hatred gives them away. Surely you know what I mean.
> 
> Earlier only jamatis existed on the forum and their cacophony of malaun, mushrik, and hindu dhoti and curse bangla everything and what not really made me wonder about BD. But I'm glad now we have a more diverse BD viewpoint on the forum. And this thread is a particular eye opener.
> 
> @KRAIT @Roybot @Gigawatt @Syama Ayas - surprising thread.



Roybot visited Bangladesh recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> So, simply put, I know my country more than some expat writing posts sitting in London and becoming a self claimed expert about Bangladesh, whose entire experience in Bangladesh is one or more weeks or months long trips to the place.



*Hammer-fist* is looking for a job as propaganda paddler and indians are already stated they are interested to recruit him. That is the natural progression and promotion for awami thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M_Saint

kalu_miah said:


> This clown miah also stood 1st/2nd in SSC and HSC also, as a young entrepreneur founded a 100% export oriented manufacturing industry, created hundreds of jobs, a company that continue to employ people and earn foreign currency for the country.
> 
> Yes, I am married to a Korean and she has become Muslim before she got married, Masha-Allah.
> 
> As for my regionalism theories, yes they are far-fetched, but I never claimed them to be real. They are ideas based on my own other far-fetched theories. Small countries are at a disadvantage, it is no secret.
> 
> So, simply put, I know my country more than some expat writing posts sitting in London and becoming a self claimed expert about Bangladesh, whose entire experience in Bangladesh is one or more weeks or months long trips to the place.
> 
> This is a free forum, and I have the right to point out false hoods, every time I see them, regardless of where it comes from.
> 
> I have already done something real to improve Bangladesh, in the future will do more, Insha-Allah.


Kalu Bhai, 

Kukurer Kaj Kukur Koreche, 
Kamreche UR Pay... 

Ti Bole Ki Apnar, 
Digambor Howa Shova Pay? 

Why do U have to reveal URself in open forum? He claims that Jamaatis are anti-Bangladeshi, calls them RA-ZAKAR but I've provided tools for him to be re-educated but not seeing fruits, so for that do I have to prove myself to him by revealing my identity in open forum? It's seems like indoctrination is a disease that can't be cured easily. So, 'La kum dinu kum' is the way forward, IMO...Anyway, I am pasting 2 links for U to see ex-Jamaati Amir (The main accused) had no, nada, zilch dealing with W Pakistani army's atrocity. Hope U are open minded to find out how thick and many layers of curtains have been made for JI leaders to look like chief collaborators. It was all done to put us in transition to be transformed as slaves of IND, IMHO. 

1. 14 DEC 2011: An Interview with Ghulam Azam - YouTube

2. exclusive interview of golam azam 2 - YouTube 

On a separate note, Hammer's perception on BD's Jamaat being linked with PAK's Jamaat, UR opinion on its old leader's reputation are hampering JI's rise in current BD and needy ness of the discarding of Moududi's ideology is way forward are all completely wrong, IMHO. *The truth of the matter is that BD's JI is weak because of not having deep-intra relationship with PAK'S Jamaat. *The hyper propaganda against JI's link with PAK's JI has put BD's JI walas in psychological disadvantage for that they couldn't hob-nob with PAK's one IMO too. 

2ndly, accusation against its old leaders are just RAWAMY means to earn desired ends. *If the old leaders weren't there then RAWAMYs would discover/invent something else to engineer desired end. Just look at how they found Mamun to destroy Tariq. U can also go through RAWAMY's history of agitation and issue creation since 1958.* There is pattern, trend and clear proof of their treacherousness. 

And finally, without Moududi's guideline, *JI can't remain as Jamaat of the present time. U have a very distorted perception about him.* Please be aware that Moududi had written over 40 books, dedicated his life for the betterment of Sub-continental Muslims and IMO there exist hardly any parallel of him. But there were some controversies in his writing, which was also acceptable as human being wasn't perfect. BD's JI already got rid of that part from their manifesto, AFAIK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

Yes, mini gathering of fasiq, munafiq, maloon, liar, thieves, dhoti loving Bharti dalals. Most of these people over there are commie, rejected, fasadi kamjaat chote log kambaqt der nalayak aulad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

M_Saint said:


> Kalu Bhai,
> 
> Kukurer Kaj Kukur Koreche,
> Kamreche UR Pay...
> 
> Ti Bole Ki Apnar,
> Digambor Howa Shova Pay?
> 
> Why do U have to reveal URself in open forum? He claims that Jamaatis are anti-Bangladeshi, calls them RA-ZAKAR but I've provided tools for him to be re-educated but not seeing fruits, so for that do I have to prove myself to him by revealing my identity in open forum? It's seems like indoctrination is a disease that can't be cured easily. So, 'La kum dinu kum' is the way forward, IMO...Anyway, I am pasting 2 links for U to see ex-Jamaati Amir (The main accused) had no, nada, zilch dealing with W Pakistani army's atrocity. Hope U are open minded to find out how thick and many layers of curtains have been made for JI leaders to look like chief collaborators. It was all done to put us in transition to be transformed as slaves of IND, IMHO.
> 
> 1. 14 DEC 2011: An Interview with Ghulam Azam - YouTube
> 
> 2. exclusive interview of golam azam 2 - YouTube
> 
> On a separate note, Hammer's perception on BD's Jamaat being linked with PAK's Jamaat, UR opinion on its old leader's reputation are hampering JI's rise in current BD and needy ness of the discarding of Moududi's ideology is way forward are all completely wrong, IMHO. *The truth of the matter is that BD's JI is weak because of not having deep-intra relationship with PAK'S Jamaat. *The hyper propaganda against JI's link with PAK's JI has put BD's JI walas in psychological disadvantage for that they couldn't hob-nob with PAK's one IMO too.
> 
> 2ndly, accusation against its old leaders are just RAWAMY means to earn desired ends. *If the old leaders weren't there then RAWAMYs would discover/invent something else to engineer desired end. Just look at how they found Mamun to destroy Tariq. U can also go through RAWAMY's history of agitation and issue creation since 1958.* There is pattern, trend and clear proof of their treacherousness.
> 
> And finally, without Moududi's guideline, *JI can't remain as Jamaat of the present time. U have a very distorted perception about him.* Please be aware that Moududi had written over 40 books, dedicated his life for the betterment of Sub-continental Muslims and IMO there exist hardly any parallel of him. But there were some controversies in his writing, which was also acceptable as human being wasn't perfect. BD's JI already got rid of that part from their manifesto, AFAIK.



M_Saint bhai, with due respect, I don't have all the facts and my knowledge on this matter is not so deep.

All I know is that this political turn to Islam that started after the fall of Ottoman (Hassan Al Banna, Qutb, Nabhani et al.) and Mughal (Maududi) were product of broken down systems with a nostalgia to recreate the past glory of Islam. Since then many of the "Islamists" evolved, some part turned violent and collaborated with Salafi's in Afghan war to create the AQ variant, whereas some parts of Muslim brotherhood became more mainstream political players like those in AKP/Turkey and those in Egypt, Libya and Tunisia, that came to power after Arab spring upheavals. In Pakistan and Bangladesh, JeI never became mainstream for various reasons.

Islam needs a new direction and I think it will not come from "Islamists", instead I provide one idea here to find a common unifying direction through consensus:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...slamic-extremism-global-fiqh-council-gfc.html

I have reservations about the above "Islamist" scholars (including Moududi) who provide new and updated interpretation without proper and credible knowledge and authority on the subject they are dealing with. I understand their motivation to help the Muslim community of the world, but disagree with their methods.

About JI's involvement with Pakistan Army in 1971, not enough first hand knowledge, so cannot comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Wow looks like a pretty big gathering. Funny how @kobiraaz is not posting posting pictures comparing the size of anti and pro jamaati gatherings anymore.


Its interesting to note that size of Shahbag protest grew manifold after office hours. It indicates that most of these protesters are hard working middle class Bangladeshis as opposed to the jamaati protesters who were busy torching public property in the middle of the day.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Roybot said:


> Wow looks like a pretty big gathering. Funny how @kobiraaz is not posting posting pictures comparing the size of anti and pro jamaati gatherings anymore.
> 
> 
> Its interesting to note that size of Shahbag protest grew manifold after office hours. It indicates that most of these protesters are hard working middle class Bangladeshis as opposed to the jamaati protesters who were busy torching public property in the middle of the day.
> 
> .


Jamaatis were not allowed to protest freely where these protestors are being provided with a carnival like atmosphere. Charge them with police and RAB, you will see how these protestors reach. In Bangladesh if you want your voice heard, you have to break $hit up. I once recall some group of people going for a hunger strike and the government simply did not care, after a few days they eventually had food

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saleen_s7

I, myself, my family has consistently voted for BNP from its existence and will continue to do in the next election. Matter of fact, I would go out of my way and even claim that BNP has always been the superior party in every way possible. It is a party of the gentlemen, the educated, the enablers and the businessmen. Matter of fact any rational human being can never vote for AL because of Sheikh Hasina's foul mouth and open corruption Awami league resorts to. i.e chatra league, jubo league.. and I can go on and on.
But this protest is not about any political party. Those who are saying this is movement is started by the AL has been lying and trying to trivialize the issue at hand. This is bigger than any political party ideologies. This is even bigger than Sheikh Mujib and Ziaur Rahman combined. This is about the slaughter of 300,000-1 million (according to international surveys conducted) or 30,000 ( Hamidur Commission, also according to some members here) innocent lives being butchered. This is a very genuine protest, except this protest has LITERALLY attracted middle class/ upper class, who has no affiliation with any political parties.
Now, the question is, if the rumours are true that Jamaat and Awami League are conducting secret deals, where does that put BNP? and more importantly, where does it put the Bangladeshi people? Knowing Awami League and Jamaat by their fascist nature, they are very much capable of such malpractices.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

MBI Munshi said:


>



That your Photoshop skill is of a School Kid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Cherokee said:


> That your Photoshop skill is of a School Kid



Your right it was probably done by a school or college kid and not me but it still looks good .... 

I loved the 'Matrix' and as bizzare as it may seem the statement may actually be true. These protesters block an important intersection in the capital and the police do not try to break their arms and legs or shoot them in the head ..... Don't figure ..... If the Jamaat-e-Islami occupied a main thoroughfare in the capital and held an impromptu but peaceful prayer session without permission of the government there would be mayhem and chaos in seconds and several Shibir activists shot dead on the spot .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

MBI Munshi said:


> Your right it was probably done by a school or college kid and not me but it still looks good ....
> 
> I loved the 'Matrix' and as bizzare as it may seem the statement may actually be true. These protesters block an important intersection in the capital and the police do not try to break their arms and legs or shoot them in the head ..... Don't figure ..... If the Jamaat-e-Islami occupied a main thoroughfare in the capital and held an impromptu but peaceful prayer session without permission of the government there would be mayhem and chaos in seconds and several Shibir activists shot dead on the spot .....




Its because majority of the country feels the same . For Example When Anna Hazare protested in National Capital of India against corruption , he was allowed to . Whereas When Baba Ramdev did the same thing he was picked up from the middle of protest and sent back to his Aashram far away from Delhi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

&#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2456;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;
&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;
&#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;,
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2447;&#2439;&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;,
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2470;&#2496; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2458;&#2504;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; , &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;
&#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; , &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;
&#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;
&#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2507;,
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2478;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;,
&#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2478;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451;
&#2476;&#2499;&#2469;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451;
&#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451;,
&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451;,
&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451;,
&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2451;,
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;
&#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;
&#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;
&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;,
&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;,
&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2475;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;,
&#2438;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2438;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;,
&#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2456;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2456;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;,
&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#8216;&#2437;'-&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;,
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2455;&#8217;-&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478;,
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2453;&#8217; &#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2453;&#8217; &#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2476;&#8217;-&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2497;
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2478;&#8217;-&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;,
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2488;&#8217;-&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#8216;&#2475;&#8217;-&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;
&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;,
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2453; &#2463;&#2494; &#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;,
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2524;&#2494;,
&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2524;&#2494;
&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2524;&#2494;,
&#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;,
&#2482;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2524;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;,
&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2482;&#2524;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;,
&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2482;&#2524;&#2476;&#2404;
&#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;
&#2465;&#2494;&#2527;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Since Jamaati Abdul Quader Mollah loves Pakistan so much, he should be sent there instead of hanging him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sir madx
> 
> Did any among the pragotishil spiritual souls gathered at Shahbagh raise a voice to protect our people from border atrocities carried out by big friend's border forces?
> 
> Did any of them demand prosecution of the killers everyday keeping our people along border in a horrific nightmare?
> 
> Did any of them demand the remedy of present wounds 1st rather than previous ones?
> 
> Did any propose a procession with torch in hands towards border and a seat down strike there until govt. takes a step to protect our people from d$gs across the border?



Seems you have been harping the same thing for last couple of days and according to your twisted logic BSF shooting the border smugglers justify the deeds of Rejakars. 

Let me point out the obvious difference between the two, when BSF shoots a smuggler, how unfortunate that might be, but they are working under their constitutional privilege and not committing any crime according to Indian law/Bangladeshi law or international law, since it's the smuggler who's at fault by trespassing illegally to a nation state. 

On the other hand we know what breed these rejakars are and what crime they did which is punishable under BD laws. 

By the way not sure why admin blacklisted the word rejakar, it seems the word really stuck on some people and they wanted badly to blacklist the word!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> Your right it was probably done by a school or college kid and not me but it still looks good ....
> 
> I loved the 'Matrix' and as bizzare as it may seem the statement may actually be true. These protesters block an important intersection in the capital and the police do not try to break their arms and legs or shoot them in the head ..... Don't figure ..... If the Jamaat-e-Islami occupied a main thoroughfare in the capital and held an impromptu but peaceful prayer session without permission of the government there would be mayhem and chaos in seconds and several Shibir activists shot dead on the spot .....



I have a feeling that these protests would escalate and there would be an explosion somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Tui Raza-kar - &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

kobiraaz said:


> I don't get it. How do you pressurize a court to change its verdict by street protest? Is it constitutional? Or is BD a roman empire?? People chant kill kill or live live and the Cesar signals accordingly???



I dont get it. When did Jamatis and Raza-kars become so subservient to courts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

KS said:


> I dont get it. When did Jamatis and Raza-kars become so subservient to courts ?



not sure how democracy works in India but in my country we have a thing called a court and due process...just sayin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aazidane said:


> not sure how democracy works in India but in my country we have a thing called a court and due process...just sayin!



yea yeah saw that when Dhaka HC rejected the tour of Pakistan..that time the Jamatis were all fuming in their mouths..but now suddenly they have started believing in the sanctity of courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*"Democracy is the government of the people, by the people, for the people."*

The people has the power to bring down government, to form a government and even change the constitution. Then a court order is nothing in front of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *"Democracy is the government of the people, by the people, for the people."*
> 
> The people has the power to bring down government, to form a government and even change the constitution. Then a court order is nothing in front of them.



How do you plan on changing the constitution then? if the public opinion says hang the dude, then hang him. Even by some miracle if they bring this ridiculous amendment, it still will not affect this trial. Stop with your emotional crap, use logic and reasoning here. And how do you know if the people want these leaders to be hanged? lot of people protested against the trial too. If the 'people's; opinions are being used as a parameter if these Jamaati leaders are guilty or not, then the a referendum should be held. We should simply abolish the court system of Bangladesh and use your Awami League logic on each and every case, since this is what has been happening for the past 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

Now I am getting the scene quite correctly. I have no problem no nor had in past about mistakes done by India but then situation was different. Now picture is getting better & better.

Now I am getting the scene quite correctly. I have no problem no nor had in past about mistakes done by India but then situation was different. Now picture is getting better & better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> How do you plan on changing the constitution then? if the public opinion says hang the dude, then hang him. Even by some miracle if they bring this ridiculous amendment, it still will not affect this trial. Stop with your emotional crap, use logic and reasoning here. And how do you know if the people want these leaders to be hanged? lot of people protested against the trial too. If the 'people's; opinions are being used as a parameter if these Jamaati leaders are guilty or not, then the a referendum should be held. We should simply abolish the court system of Bangladesh and use your Awami League logic on each and every case, since this is what has been happening for the past 4 years.



The verdict wont be changed for Quader Mollah but death penalty likely to be slapped against the remaining war criminal such as nizami raza-kar, goa raza-kar, delu raza-kar, saka raza-kar etc. considering wide scale public support for that. Only some Jamaati activists protested against the trial even BNP did not take part when they asked abolishing the war crime trial. Most importantly those who are participating in the protest are not political activists but ordinary citizens and youths. So there is a big difference between the two protest. 

http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article587725.bdnews

Lastly there may be disagreement about the process of this trial but everybody wants punishment unanimously for these war criminals.







*The Shahbagh protest is likely to be broadcasted live after 2-4 hour in the following link... dnt sure about it though.
*
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/shahbag-mor-live

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> The verdict wont be changed for Quader Mollah but death penalty likely to be slapped against the remaining war criminal such as nizami raza-kar, goa raza-kar, delu raza-kar, saka raza-kar etc. considering wide scale public support for that. Only some Jamaati activists protested against the trial even BNP did not take part when they asked abolishing the war crime trial. Most importantly those who are participating in the protest are not political activists but ordinary citizens and youths. So there is a big difference between the two protest.
> 
> http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article587725.bdnews
> 
> Lastly there may be disagreement about the process of this trial but everybody wants punishment unanimously for these war criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Shahbagh protest is likely to be broadcasted live after 2-4 hour in the following link... dnt sure about it though.
> *
> Shahbag Mor-Live on USTREAM: Protest. Politics



I did not question the trial, i questioned the due process. If found guilty by the court by a fair trial, BNP does not have any problem with the verdict. BNP has supported Jamaat by backing their hartals.


----------



## Areesh

Lol at Bharatis poking there nose in BD politics and supporting clowns of BAL. Like you should continue supporting that clown Modi for now.

One clown at a time Bharation. Go support Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

I support the people of Bangladesh..those patriotic souls at Shahbag square...Kosai Mollah needs to be hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cherokee

Areesh said:


> Lol at Bharatis poking there nose in BD politics and supporting clowns of BAL. Like you should continue supporting that clown Modi for now.
> 
> One clown at a time Bharation. Go support Modi.



If we can support one clown at a time we will supprt Zardari the most . 

Ek Zardari saarey Pakistan pe Bhari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


>



"Notun projonmer Mutkijodha?" 

These kids are fighting against a non-existent threat. India is stealing their water as we speak, while the kids create chaos in the streets to see a 60 something year, senile r@jakar dead. Interesting times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

*Abduction of defense witness outside tribunal (By Awami League regime police )*


I have interviewed three members of the ICT defense legal team who were in the car from which the witness is said to have been taken by law enforcement officials

I have also interviewed two journalists (both of whom work for the Daily Sangram, a pro-Islamic/pro-Jamaat national paper) who were eye witnesses to the abduction.

Although there remains at present no entirely independent witness to this abduction, this allegation is credible in light of the background circumstances to this incident, the detailed corroborating accounts provided, and the photographs taken of the police vehicle in which the Bali is said to have been taken.

*Background to Shukharanjan Bali at the tribunal*

Prosecution witness: Shukharanjan Bali's name was on the list of 68 prosecution witnesses who were supposed to testify on behalf of the prosecution against Delwar Hossain Sayedee. In the end, however, the prosecution only presented 20 of these witnesses to the tribunal.

In March 2012, the prosecution filed an application asking that the tribunal accept as evidence the unsigned statements of 46 of these witnesses who had not given oral evidence at the tribunal.
These statements are said to have been made by the witnesses to the investigation officer. They were given to the tribunal (and the defense) at the time of charge-framing.

Bali was ones of these 46 witnesses. He had not given oral evidence, and the tribunal wanted his statement to the investigation officer to be admitted as evidence. In the statement, he appears to be a strong witness against Sayedee. The statement reads:

On 2 June, 1971 at about 10 am, we saw under the leadership of Delwar Hossain Sayedee alias Delu, the peace committee, armed Rajaker force .. guiding Pakistan soldiers to our Hindu block. . To see what they will do, we followed them from behind. Entering into the village, they looted the 25 houses. ... They set fire on each and every house and burnt them to the ground.

*The statement goes on:*

Armed Rajakers captured my brother Bisha Bali and after tying him to a coconut tire they started to flog him. Then according to the order of Delwar Hossain Sayedee alias Delu, a Rajaker shot and killed my brother. I saw the killing of my elder brother with my own eyes and became very frightened.

In Bangladesh, generally statements made to an investigation officer are not entitled to be accepted as evidence - only testimony of witnesses given in court. However, section 19(2) of the International Crimes Tribunal Act 1973 allows statements to be admitted as evidence if the witness:

'at the time of the trial, is dead or whose attendance cannot be procured without an amount of delay or expense which the Tribunal considers unreasonable."

In relation to Bali, the prosecution in its application stated that he was 'missing for about last 4 months after he went out of his house' and therefore his statement should be admitted.

Although the defense argued that the criteria set out in section 19(2) had not been met in relation to any of these witnesses, the tribunal on 29 March passed an order allowing 15 of the witness statements to be admitted. 

The fifteen included the statement of Bali.

In late May/early June, the tribunal heard a review application of the order that had been lodged by the defense. As part of that, the defense showed to the tribunal a short news piece that was broadcast on Diganta TV which included a short interview of Bali where he stated: 'They wanted me as a witness but I have said that I did not want to give any false witness. Just I have to tell the truth what I know. The news piece contained the statements of three other witnesses which suggested either that they were available to give testimony (in conflict with the prosecution claim) or that the statements that the court had admitted as evidence did not reflect what the witnesses had said to the investigation officer.

The defense argued that Bali was available to give evidence to the tribunal - but that the prosecution did not want to call him as he would not provide evidence that supported its case.


From prosecution to defence Witness: The defense had provided the tribunal with a list of 48 witnesses that it intended to call. Bali's name was not on that list.

On 14 August the tribunal passed an order stating that it would only allow the defense to bring 20 witnesses - the same number of witnesses that the prosecution had called. In early September the defense started to bring its witnesses

On 21 October, the defense filed an application asking the tribunal to issue a summons requiring Bali to come to the tribunal as a defense witness. This stated:

.... Shukharanjan Bali has direct knowledge of the alleged incidents of the case. He is the brother of the late Bishabali who was allegedly killed at the instruction of the accused as per charge 10 of the instant case. As such it is necessary to issue summons upon Shukharanjan Bali so that he can give evidence as Defence Witness.

This application was heard on the 23 October, and the tribunal ruled that it would not issue a summons, but that the defense could bring any witness that it wanted.

Two days later the tribunal ordered the defense to close its case and fixed 5 November 2012 for the prosecution to sum up its case. On 31 October, the defense made another application asking the tribunal to allow it to bring Bali (and another witness) to testify prior to the beginning of the prosecution summing up. The tribunal said that it would hear the application on 4 November. According to the defence lawyers, Bali was brought to the tribunal on that day, spending the whole day in the defense room. However the tribunal did not hear the application.

*The next day: the abduction*

Whilst in Dhaka, Bali stayed at the house of a relative of his and on the morning of monday the 5th October, he was brought from that house to the defense lawyers legal office in Purana Palton. This office is situated in the same building that another main defense lawyer, Mizanul Islam, was also living.

Bali was then taken to the tribunal in Mizanul Islam's white microbus. Mizanul Islam, who has to use a wheelchair, was in the front passenger seat. In the back was Bali with two lawyers on either side. One was was Md Hasanul Banna Sohag (a junior to Mizanul Islam), and another was Advocate Ansari. In addition, a person who helped Mizanul Islam was sitting in the seat behind. The car arrived at the gate at about ten minutes past ten in the morning.

When the microbus arrived at the entrance of the tribunal at around 10 minutes past ten (see diagram below) - this is about twenty minutes before the start of the tribunal - it found that (unusually) the tribunal gate was closed, and there with lots of police officers. (The registrar explained later to the Tribunal that the reason for this was there was a Jamaat national day of protest and the tribunal had therefore increased its security.) On a normal tribunal day, not many journalists arrive by ten past ten - and it appears that this was also the case this day.

The car was stopped and the police said that everyone other other than Mizanul Islam and the driver, should leave the vehicle. The three lawyers and Bali then got out of the vehicle which then went into the court grounds.

Sohag, the defense lawyer, explains what happened:

"I was in the back of car. I was on left, beside me was Bali and on the right was Monjur Ahmed Ansari and behind me was Ashrafuzzaman, the helper of Mizanul Islam. When I got down from the car, when they saw Bali, four men came forward and asked him what was his name. He replied, 'My name is Shukharanjan Bali'. One of the men said, 'We have to talk to you, please come to us in front of the main gate in the police control room'. They slowly took Bali to their destination. I requesting them to please stop. I said, 'I am the appointed lawyer of Bali. He is our defence witness now, you cannot take him outside of the court.' I asked [the man] what was his identify. He said, 'we are DB [detective branch] personel. We have to talk with this man, please let us ask him some questions'. I requested him, 'Please whatever you ask you should ask before me, in front of me, in this place. Not outside the court, not outside these premises.' They did not take heed upon my request. 

My senior, Ansari said that 'I am going to collect your passes'. He went on foot [into the tribunal premises]. He went to collect the passes as without the passes they would not allow us to enter. It was due to out simplicity that they snatched him. 

One guy held Balis left arm, one guy held his right arm, and the third man was pushing him saying hurray up, hurray up. They were in so much hurry to take him there. 

I saw Golam Azam a journalist from Dainik Sangram as he was entering from the road. I asked him to come he with me. He was with me [walking down the pavement]. I was walking behind him. One of the drivers was in front of him. I walked all along with him [past the police post and down the pavement outside the tribunal] until he was put into the police van. [Whilst walking] I saw the DB man phone and ask the vehicle to come. The car came from that place [inside the tribunal]. It was in this direction [of the road]. 

At this time, Shahidul Islam [Sangram reporter] was passing on the road on a bike and I asked him to stop. Bali was taken around to the front of the car and the right door was opened and he was put in. Two police men were in the car, the driver and three DB policemen. Seven in all. My driver took photos using his mobile."

Diagram of area where alleged abduction took place.
Distances are not proportionate 

Of those sitting in the car that took the witness to court, Sohag was the only one who was present right the time when the three men took Bali until the moment he was put in a police vehicle and driven off. There were however three other witnesses

Golam Azam: Azam is a trainee journalist for the national newspaper, the Daily Sangram who has been working for the newspaper at the tribunal for about a month. He says he obtained his graduation and masters in Law from Rajshahi university. He got his job with Sangram paper though a friend of his father. He says that his father, and family, are Jamaat supporters, but that he has no political affiliation and he is not involved in politics. He says that he was not involved in student politics whilst at Rajshahi university. He said that he worked at Sangram as he needed a job, but that this does not mean he was a Jamaat supporter.

He came to the tribunal first by bus to the press club and then on foot to the tribunal. As he entered the High Court premises at mark 'X' on the diagram above, he says that he saw the lawyer, Sohag whom he knew from Rajshahi University days.

"I had just entered from the road and saw Sohag and he said that 'DB is taking away our witness'. Then I saw the men taking the witness, and kind of dragging him. They were wearing civil dress, while collar or check. There were three men, two on the side and one on the back. I followed them. 

I called my senior reporter, Shahidul Islam but he was not receiving a call. I learnt later that this was because he was on his bike. As they walked down the pavement. I went to ask one of the men in civilian dress and asked him 'What was going on?', and the man asked for my identity I said I was a reporter. He said, 'Dont make a big deal out of it, we are just taking him for interrogation. I enquired more what is the interrogation about. And then the man said 'Please dont ask any more questions it is just standard procedure.'
I followed and then saw a white police car coming from inside the tribunal. It looked quite new. The the man whom I came to know was Bali was put in a seat behind the driver.
Just before the man was put in the car, Shahidul Islam who was driving his bike down the road [adjacent to the pavement] saw me and stopped and asked what I was doing and I said, 'They are taking the witness away.' Then he brought his bike back to where the white car was. He did not say anything but just watched."

When he was shown a picture of Bali, he identified him as the man that he saw being taken into the vehicle.

The man in the foreground of picture number 1 (see below, taken by Ujjog) is said to be that of the journalist Golam Azam.

*Shahidul Islam:* He is a senior correspondent for the same newspaper that Azam worked for, the Daily Sangram.

"I was coming from my house by motorcycle, when I was came past I saw the incident. I saw one of the lawyers, and he said that, 'This is Bali and he is going to be arrested'. The vehicle came up from inside the tribunal. One man was holding Bali on the left side and another on the right. He came into the car on the right hand side, and he was taken away."

He has confirmed that he picture taken of a man on a red bike (see below, picture 3) is him on his bike at the scene of the incident.

*Md Nurruzzaman Ujjol:* He is a driver who is employed by the Jamaat-e-Islami. According to Advocate Sohag, Ujjol had already parked his car outside the tribunal (he was not the driver of the white microbus) and Sohag asked him to come with him. I have not yet been able to interview Ujjol, but he is the person who took three photographs on his his mobile phone.


1. White vehicle coming parked outside one of the tribunal
gates. The journalist Golam Azam is said to be the person
in the foreground. At this point, Bali is said to have already
been put in the car.




2. Close up of vehicle. Man on outside is claimed to be from
detective branch. The unclear figure in the car is said to
be that of Bali who was wearing a white shirt on the day.
The face on the other side of the car, outside, is said to be
that of Advocate Sohag




3. Police vehicle leaving the tribunal with Bali inside. The man in the foreground of the picture
is said to be that of the journalist Shahidul Islam 


*Credibility of the allegation*
The only witnesses available at present are the members of the defense team, one of their drivers, and two journalists of a newspaper sympathetic to the objectives of the defense team. Despite the lack of independent testimony, there is good reason to conclude that the defence witness Shukharanjan Bali was indeed kidnapped by the police outside the International Crimes Tribunal.

The photographs are particularly important. (a) In picture 1, the tree in the picture matches with the actual tree outside the gate from which the witnesses said Bali was taken; (b) in both pictures 1 and 2, the police vehicle is pointing in the direction of the road as though it has just come from the Tribunal, as the witnesses testify; (c) there are also two pictures that appear to show that both the two journalists witnesses, Shahidul Islam and Golam Azam, were at the scene of the abduction - an important piece of corroboration.

Without independent testimony, there is perhaps no conclusive proof that such an abduction has taken place. It is also of course notable that the only two journalists present at the time were from the Sangram paper. However the detailed testimony, along with the pictures do suggest that the defense witness was abducted by law enforcement personal outside the tribunal gate.

Bangladesh War Crimes Tribunal: Abduction of defense witness outside tribunal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Flame of protest burns everywhere*

*Inspired* by the demonstration staged by *youngsters* at Shahbagh in Dhaka, *tens of thousands* of people *burst into the streets in all corners of in Bangladesh to demand that Jamaat-e-Islami stalwart Abdul Quader Molla hang for war crimes.*

Throughout Wednesday chants of &#8220;*We want Quader Molla hanged*&#8221;, reverberated as *anger flared*.

Thousands of people from all walks of life joined the nationwide protests against the &#8216;*lenient*&#8217; sentence awarded to Molla by the International Crimes Tribunal-2 on Tuesday.

The second tribunal sentenced the Assistant Secretary General of the Islamist party to life in prison for his crimes against humanity during the country&#8217;s Liberation War in 1971.

Outraged by the &#8216;*light*&#8217; punishment, the protesters joined the demonstrations in various parts including *Chittagong, Sylhet, Chandpur, Cox&#8217;s Bazzar, Rajshahi and Comilla.
*
Following the delivery of the verdict, cultural and political activists and youngsters, mostly university students and bloggers, whipped up emotions on the *social networking sites and blogs*. People started converging at Shahbagh intersection at the heart of the capital since Tuesday afternoon.

They then grew in numbers and staged a candle-lit vigil throughout the night.

The protest spread *amidst* the Jamaat-e-Islami-enforced shutdown on Wednesday, *turning the central Shaheed Minar and important points of the city into seas of humanity.*

Vowing to continue their sit-in, the protest organisers in the evening announced that they would stage a *grand rally* at Shahbagh intersection on Friday demanding death penalty for Molla.
*
SYLHET*

Several hundred people thronged the *central Shaheed Minar at Chauhatta* in the city on Wednesday afternoon. They were singing patriotic songs and chanting slogans.

The demonstrators said they would continue their programme until Molla&#8217;s death penalty order. *Teachers, students, cultural activists and political activists* expressed solidarity with the programme.

Earlier, *teachers and students* of the *Shahjalal University of Science and Technology (SUST)* joined the programme around 3:30pm in procession.

*Dr Muhammad Jafar Iqbal of the university&#8217;s Computer Science and Engineering Department, his wife university teacher Prof Yasmeen Haque and SUST Teachers&#8217; Association President Prof Shamsul Alam were among those who joined the protest.*

Dr Iqbal said: &#8220;We saw *what they (anti-liberation elements) did in 1971*. Hanging them to death is the only proper judgment. The *souls of thousands of freedom fighters and martyrs of the country will not get peace until justice is established.&#8221;
*
Earlier at noon, SUST students set fire to effigies of the war crime suspects on the campus.

The teachers and students also observed symbolic hunger strike and staged rally and demonstration since morning.
*
CHITTAGONG*

*People from all social classes* under the banner of &#8216;Anti-Communalism Youth Initiative&#8217; protested the *&#8216;soft&#8217; *verdict by besieging the road in front of Chittagong Press Club in the afternoon.

They demanded capital punishment to the Islamist party&#8217;s leader.

*Students and activists of different socio-cultural organisations and political parties including Udichi, Sangskritik Union, Charan, Online Activists&#8217; Forum, Online Bloggers&#8217; Forum, Awami League, Communist Party of Bangladesh (CPB), Bangladesh Samajtantrik Dal (BSD), Bangladesh Workers&#8217; Party, Bangladesh Chhatra League, Chhatra Union, Samajtantrik Chhatra Front, Chhatra Moitri, Chhatra Federation, Juba Union and Juba Moitri joined the rally.*

The participants sang songs, recited poems and chanted slogans demanding Molla&#8217;s execution.
*
Peshajibi Samannaya Parishad President Dr AQM Sirajul Islam, Udichi central committee Vice-President Dr Chandan Das and &#8216;Anti-Communalism Youth Initiative&#8217; Convenor Sharif Chauhan addressed the rally.*

*CHANDPUR*

*Freedom fighters of the district* began an *indefinite sit-in at Kalibari of the district town* since noon demanding Molla be hanged.

*District Freedom-Fighters Association Commander MA Wadud, freedom fighter Deputy Commander Hafez Khan, Sirajul Islam Barkandaz, Abu Taher Patwari and Abul Kalam Chisti spoke at the programme.*

The speakers announced that they would continue the programme until death sentence for &#8216;*butcher*&#8217; Molla was pronounced.

*RAJSHAHI*

*Teachers and students of Rajshahi University and campus-based cultural activists* staged protests throughout the day.

*RU Teachers&#8217; Association President Prof Moazzem Hossain Khan told bdnews24.com that like the whole nation, the university teachers were disappointed and astonished at the verdict.*

&#8220;I think the expectation of the people has not reflected on the verdict. Though the war crimes allegations brought against Abdul Quader Molla were proved beyond doubt during the trial, he wasn&#8217;t awarded the capital punishment. We demand the highest penalty for him.&#8221;

*COX&#8217;S BAZAR*

People from different strata of society started gathering at the *Central Shaheed Minar in the district town* from afternoon.

Activists of different socio-political organisations including *Awami League, JaSaD, CPB, Juba League, Chhatra League, Chhatra Union, Juba Union, Khelaghar and Udichi took part in the demonstration under the banner of &#8216;Concerned Students&#8217; Society&#8217;.*

Flame of protest burns everywhere - bdnews24.com
Looks like real freedom movement is happening now. Only those people will be against it who are either Hardcore Pakistani or their ******* supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Jamaat 'softens' stance*

The Jamaat-e-Islami yesterday *seemed to soften its anti-government stance in the face of strong opposition from people, especially youths, who expressed resentment at its leader Abdul Quader Mollah being awarded life term instead of capital punishment. *
On Monday, the day before the delivery of the verdict, Jamaat leaders issued *threats of civil war* and said they would enforce non-stop hartals if anything went against Quader Mollah. The party last night announced *two-day protest programmes instead. *
Under the programme, Jamaat will hold rallies across the country today, demanding arrest of people involved in "killing" six activists of the party and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir in Chittagong and Bogra during its last three hartals -- January 31, February 5 and 6. 
It will also observe Doa Dibosh (prayers day) tomorrow. 
The party leaders have two other reasons to change their stance -- one, the International Crimes Tribunal-2 handed down life term instead of death penalty to the convicted Jamaat assistant secretary general, Quader Mollah, and another, *they got "zero support" from the BNP, Jamaat's main ally in the 18-party opposition, for yesterday's hartal. *
The *main opposition did not support Jamaat's demand for scrapping ICTs and release of its leaders facing war crimes charges, a number of Jamaat leaders told The Daily Star. *
Some party leaders met BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia a few days back and sought her support but *she did not make any response, a leader of Jamaat's Chittagong (South) unit told The Daily Star yesterday. *
"We are very much disappointed with the BNP chairperson as her party did not extend support to our latest movement against ICTs and 'motivated' trial of our leaders," he said, wishing not to be named. 
Requesting for anonymity, another district Jamaat leader said *they had not realised that general people could make such sharp reaction to the verdict against Quader Mollah. *
But another Jamaat leader said, "We are not worried about a group of people's movement at Shahbagh [in the capital]. 
"We can handle this type of movement in moments but we are yet to get such an instruction." 
Amid Jamaat's countrywide hartal on Tuesday and threats of anarchy, the ICT-2 sentenced Quader Mollah to life in prison for his crimes against humanity during the 1971 Liberation War.
Following the verdict, *people from all walks of life especially youths erupted into anger and frustration in the capital*. Hundreds of enraged students, activists and ordinary citizens blocked Shahbagh intersection that evening. 
Earlier on February 4, Jamaat called a countrywide dawn-to-dusk hartal for the following day that had been fixed by the ICT-2 to deliver the verdict in the war crimes case against Quader Mollah. 
The party enforced another hartal yesterday, protesting the verdict.
Jamaat 'softens' stance
Looks like even Jamatis are fearing youth power now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> "Notun projonmer Mutkijodha?"
> 
> These kids are fighting against a non-existent threat. India is stealing their water as we speak, while the kids create chaos in the streets to see a 60 something year, senile r@jakar dead. Interesting times.



Nice to see you after long time. What is the meaning of your new nick??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*5 things you should know about Bangladesh War Crimes Trials *
A Bangladeshi tribunal sentenced a leader of the Jamaat-e-Islami, the countrys largest Islamic party to life imprisonment on Tuesday for his role during the Bangladesh Liberation War against Pakistan in 1971.
The International Crimes Tribunal pronounced the verdict on Tuesday against Abdul Quader Mollah in at the High Court in Dhaka.
Bangladesh has witnessed countrywide political unrest *stirred by members of Mollahs Jamaat-e-Islami party and the Islami Chhatra Shibir,* who have *resorted to vandalism, arson and violent skirmishes* with the police in Chittagong, Rajshahi and capital Dhaka.
Here are *5 thing*s to help you better understand the history of the war crimes trials
» The *Jamaat-e-Islami party was a staunch opponent* of the nine-month Bangladesh Liberation War in 1971 against Pakistan and was accused of abetting the Pakistani military in committing crimes against humanity such as mass killings, rape and arson.
» Mollah and five members of the Jamaat-e-Islami have been accused of collaborating with Pakistani troops during the war, *raping over 200,000 women and killing 3 million people in the worst genocide this side of the world*. Mollah was tried on six counts, including being *directly involved in the killing of 381 unarmed civilians*, charges he denied.
» This is the *second sentence* handed out to a Bangladesh War criminal. In January, the tribunal sentenced former party member Abul Kalam Azad to death in the first war-crimes trial verdict. Azad was given the death sentence in absentia.
» The *Sheikh Hasina Government in 2010* initiated the process of trying those accused of committing atrocities during the 1971 war, under an amended 1973 law. The war crimes tribunal has been marred by controversy and international rights groups have questioned the conduct and credibility of the trials.
» The Bangladesh Nationalist Party-led Opposition has called the tribunal a farce. Hasina has urged longtime political rival BNP leader Khaleda Zia to stop backing the Jamaatis who fought against independence.
5 things you should know about Bangladesh War Crimes Trials | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Nice to see you after long time. What is the meaning of your new nick??



Same here man. 

It means I enjoy grinding Indian meat. ;p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

(double post)


----------



## RISING SUN

*Bangladesh: Protesters Demand Capital Punishment for 1971 War Criminals *
Forty-two years. That's how long Bangladeshis have awaited justice for the  committed against them during their fight for liberation from Pakistan. And on February 5, 2013, Abdul Quader Mollah, the secretary general of Bangladesh's Islamist party Jamaat-e Islami was sentenced to life in prison for murder, rape, torture and other crimes committed during the 1971 liberation war.
But tens of thousands feel that justice has not been served. They want him hanged. And they are occupying capital city Dhaka's Shahbagh intersection to show their resolve. *Protests are spreading like wild fire across the country.*
Jamaat-e Islami rejected Mollah's verdict and enforced a dawn-to-dusk strike on Tuesday and Wednesday disrupting life in the country. 

Bloggers played a vital role in building pressure to try Mollah and other accused war criminals, *many of whom are politicians with the Islamist party*, and expedite a process that has been on hold for 42 years.
So its no surprise that bloggers are central to organizing the ongoing protests. *The Bloggers and Online Activists Network (BOAN) created a Facebook event to invite people to occupy Shahbagh square, protest against the strike and demand the death penalty for Mollah. About 70,000 people have been invited to event and more than 7000 people have confirmed they are joining.*

People from all walks of life are continuing their sit-in at Shahbagh intersection in the capital for the second consecutive day. 

The last few days were full of protests and rallies at Shahbagh. Processions from all over the city joined the crowd of about 15,000-20,000 people, bringing the scenes of Tahrir square during 2011 Egyptian revolution to Dhaka. *People are singing protest songs, reciting poems, and screening films and documentaries on Bangladesh's liberation war*.
Pavel Mohitul Alam updates his Facebook status from Shahbagh:
Shahbagh is full of processions, slogans and singing. Thousands of people from all walks of life are joining in protests using candle lights and are carrying torches. A band will start playing live soon. Please join us.
Many have shared pictures from Shahbagh via Facebook, like ICSF and Kazi Sudipto.
Journalist and writer Imtiar Shamim writes at Muktangon blog [bn]:
This Shahbagh will soon be extended to other cities- *It will beat the fear of civil war by fringe elements who envisage colonial intervention, who will clinch victory by confirming justice for the war criminals.*
Besides Dhaka, there has been news of similar protests in cities like *Chittagong, Rajshahi, Sylhet, Khulna, Comilla, Mymensingh and Rangpur*. People are gathering in large numbers raising their voices for the highest punishment for the war criminals.
Rayhan Rashid writes on Facebook about spreading the protests across the country:
The fire has spread from city to city. I just want to be one of those hundreds of thousands of people.

Protesters on a candlelight protest organized by'Bloggers and Online Activist Network demanding death penalty of war criminal Abdul Quader Mollah. 
Delayed Justice
During the 1971 liberation war an estimated *200,000 to 3 million people were killed* by the Pakistani army and approximately *250,000 women were raped*. *Local political and religious militia groups like *******, Al Badr and Al-Shams, many of whom were also members of Jamaat-e-Islami*, aided Pakistani soldiers in killing, *particularly targeting Hindus.*
Abdul Quader Mollah, also known as *Butcher* to the Bengalis in Mirpur area, was a *senior leader of the ******* force*. He lead many mass murders in Mirpur area. The International Crimes Tribunal was formed after 42 years of the independence to try the perpetrators of the crimes against humanity during the liberation war of Bangladesh. The first verdict of the ICT was against Abul Kalam Azad alias *Bachchu ********, who was sentenced to death for his involvement in crimes against humanity during 1971.
Outrage at the Verdict
When Quader Mollah was sentenced to life imprisonment (peoples anticipation was death penalty), many expressed their outrage on Facebook, Twitter and blogs. Elora Leelith demands a ******** and war criminal free Bangladesh:
My first child will be born on 7 of February. I wish its generation will see a ******* and war criminal free Bangladesh. I want capital punishment for Quader Mollah and gang.*
Hazrat Binoy Bhodroe asks the Tribunal on Twitter: @Hazratb9bhodroe Honorable Tribunal, *how many deaths have to be proven to get a death sentence?*
Allegations against Abdul Quader Mollah
There were six indictments against Abdul Quader Mollah. *The trial has proven his association in three of these and direct involvement in two killings. He was acquitted on one charge.* The indictments are related to the following incidents:
1.	April 5, 1971, on Mollah's instructions, one of his aides named Akhter killed Pallab, a student of Bangla College.
2.	March 27, 1971, Mollah and his aides murdered pro-liberation poet Meherun Nesa, her mother and two brothers at their home at Mirpur of Dhaka.
3.	March 29, 1971, Mollah, accompanied by Al-Badr, Razakars and non-Bangla speaking Bihari men, apprehended journalist Khondoker Abu Taleb and brought him to a place known as Mirpur Jallad Khana Pump House and slit his throat.
4.	November 25, 1971, an organised attack and indiscriminate shooting by Mollah and his cohorts killed hundreds of unarmed people of Khanbari and Ghatar Char villages in Keraniganj.
5.	April 24, 1971, Mollah led Pakistan army men and around 50 non-Bangla speaking Biharis into an attack on unarmed people of Alubdi village in Mirpur that left 344 people killed.
6.	26 March, 2013 he and his associates went the home of Hazrat Ali Laskar and killed his wife, two daughters and two year old son. One of his minor daughters was raped before she died.
Appeal against this verdict
It is not clear whether there can be an appeal against the verdict. But blogger Omi Rahman Pial pleads:
The appeal against the acquittal of Quader Mollah against the Keraniganj killing is the key. This protests should pressurize the government prosecution team to appeal against that acquittal. *344 people were killed and he was known as the butcher'. Such cruelty should beget more than just life imprisonment.*
According to the latest updates, the prosecution team of the ICT has taken a policy decision to appeal against the verdict to enhance Mollah's sentence. Bangladesh is one of 58 countries that still actively practices capital punishment.
Bangladesh: Protesters Demand Capital Punishment for 1971 War Criminals · Global Voices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*War criminals in Awami League, including Awami League treasurer, MP and Awami League minister, revealed by war hero Kader Siddiqui*

awami league war criminal - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zakriaarshad

Hammer-fist said:


> The dua's of 150 million Bangladeshis are against these Jamati animals and traitors.
> 
> 1. Though they may escape justice they will face the ultimate justice as we all will in the hereafter.
> 
> 2. They have been imprisoned and humiliated, and that in itself makes me happy.
> 
> 3. *They have been defeated *and are living lives of anger and shame. They were defeated in 1971 when Bangladesh became independent and then in the early 70s when they lobbied against Bangladeshi independence, and every day is a day of humiliation and defeat because every day Bangladesh exists as a sovereign free nation.
> 
> With that in mind I don't mind that much if they are executed or not as the strategic goal of freedom has been realized, and they will die sooner or later anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> The dua's of 150 million Bangladeshis are against these Jamati animals and traitors.
> 
> 1. Though they may escape justice they will face the ultimate justice as we all will in the hereafter.
> 
> 2. They have been imprisoned and humiliated, and that in itself makes me happy.
> 
> 3. *They have been defeated *and are living lives of anger and shame. They were defeated in 1971 when Bangladesh became independent and then in the early 70s when they lobbied against Bangladeshi independence, and every day is a day of humiliation and defeat because every day Bangladesh exists as a sovereign free nation.
> 
> With that in mind I don't mind that much if they are executed or not as the strategic goal of freedom has been realized, and they will die sooner or later anyway.


Come on..... Get coool lad....... "marray ko maray shah madaar".... Very brave nation to kill some 'old men"......Having very high levels of chastity while narrating.... "thousands of our sisters were rap.......d"...... Being great muslims for not allowing basic human rights to many lac persons living in capms yet.......Paa g... Koi hal nai thuada.....


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> *War criminals in Awami League, including Awami League treasurer, MP and Awami League minister, revealed by war hero Kader Siddiqui*
> 
> awami league war criminal - YouTube



Thanks for posting this video... It means many raza-kars and war criminals after committing their genocide in 1971 has changed their color and associated themselves with mainstream parties through relation, business and other means. All of these raza-kars and war criminals regardless of their association with any party needs to be hunted down.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kobiraaz

@Roybot sorry bro, can't post. I am in Shahbag in the protest... Please ask someone credible madx anime riasat to post live updated photos. Hardly 70 people are present here... They are singing and dancing.. Most (including me) are here to enjoy the drama and also the girls... I believe you saw Shahbag and Tsc before in dhaka university... Just the gathering in Tsc shifted to Shahbag... And 99% here are politician under banner of commi groups- thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Thanks for posting this video... It means many raza-kars and war criminals after committing their genocide in 1971 has changed their color and associated themselves with mainstream parties through relation, business and other means. All of these raza-kars and war criminals regardless of their association with any party needs to be hunted down.


These are bunch hallow and bs word from awami thugs when Awami League itself full of razakars including Sheikh Hasina's relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

ps . For some unknown reason my mobile network operator was blocking this thread. I had to use a proxy server!


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> These are bunch hallow and bs word from *awami thugs* when Awami League itself full of razakars including *Sheikh Hasina's relatives*.



Are you referring to "Amar beyai ******* kintu judhho oporadi na"??? If he has committed any war crime you or any group or party is more then welcome to file cases against him and other and bring them to justice. But thanks at least for admitting these raza-kars and war criminals have committed crime and needs to bring them to justice. Currently government is only taking action against some well known war criminals. Not all razakars. Better go to Shahbagh support the movement and raise the bold part issue of your comment if you have the courage to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> @Roybot sorry bro, can't post. I am in Shahbag in the protest... Please ask someone credible madx anime riasat to post live updated photos. Hardly 70 people are present here... They are singing and dancing.. Most (including me) are here to enjoy the drama and also the girls... I believe you saw Shahbag and Tsc before in dhaka university... Just the gathering in Tsc shifted to Shahbag... And 99% here are politician under banner of commi groups- thanks.




Yeah not surprised bro, since its office hours, crowd will build up after hours.

And jeez you are there to gawk at girls? What kind of islamist are you? On one hand you say you want a caliphate or whatever and you are out there gawking at innocent unsuspecting girls! Nice going

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

These were drawn by Charukala students... They are dhaka university students. If any Awami leader ask them to draw more, they will have to... One of my Charukala friends refused to co-operate few years ago and were thrown out of his hall... he stays with us in our medical hall.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Roybot

See mate if this link works. It's live- 

Shahbag Mor-Live on USTREAM: Protest. Politics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Shibir's propaganda page??

http://www.facebook.com/superunder?group_id=0


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Roybot said:


> Yeah not surprised bro, since its office hours, crowd will build up after hours.
> 
> And jeez you are there to gawk at girls? What kind of islamist are you? On one hand you say you want a caliphate or whatever and you are out there gawking at innocent unsuspecting girls! Nice going



Well man of all ages has interest on girls and this has been going on since the beginning of earth... Even Sayeedee who is also known as Delu Raza-kars and supposed to be the next Jamaat Amir is fond of doing phone sex with his grand daughter aged girl and recently some of these scandals have been released...

Enjoy the show from 3:40 ... n he was trying to lure girl saying having machine of 7.5 inch by 1.5 inch 











*This audio clip is really funny ... where his wife caught him and was charging him and he was trying to pretend like an angel...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Md Akmal

fateh71 said:


> I gotta admit, the jamaati gang on the forum sure does give the impression that every bangladeshi is some kind of hindu hating bangladesh hating wannabe pakistani.
> 
> That sure does not seem to be the case in real life.
> 
> I'm really intersted to know, of the jamaati gang here, how many are bengalis.



@ I find non of us here are the supporter of Jamaat. It is true that most of us hate Indian, definitely there are ample reasons for it. Indians each and every step is a conspiracy for Bangladesh.

@ Some of the members of Bangladesh here hate Jamaat-e-Islami. This they do without understanding the complex politics of this sub-continent.

@ Sometimes I realize they are the real patriot and in times of real crisis they would give their life for the very existance of Bangladesh. And we the people will just observe and sing the song of Rabindranath, " Tura sub joi'er dhoni kor".

@ The writings and songs of Tagore are like "Afime" for the real Bengalis. It is true that in 1971, the Jamati's and muslim oriented political parties opted for united Pakistan, what was the harm for it. Even majority Bengali people voted for united Pakistan not for a separate Bangladesh. However, even after 41 yaers every one whether he is a Jamati or muslim leaquer all have accepted it.

@ If we still continue with this principle, *"pro-liberation and anti-liberation"* then I can forsee a civil war is inevitable where left oriented parties including Awami Leaque would be crushed. See on the West. Islamic constitution is being adopted in _*Egypt*_ by the majority people. In *Libyia, *muslim brotherhood is gaining power. In *Syria,* I think also the same. In _*Iraq,* _soon Americans would withdraw. The same is in Afganistan. *"Bangali me ek khahawat hai, pipilikar pakha uthe moribar ture".*

@ Presently, we are completely isolated in the International politics. We donnot have a cordial relation with USA nor with the European Union. The relation with Islamic countries is extremely bad and that is why no economic aids from Middle East. Awami Leaque has miserably failed to maintain a good foreign policy. They are now only aligned with India and more recently with Russia. _*Now-a-days, Russia is a dead horse*_.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ShadowFaux

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Well man of all ages has interest on girls and this has been going on since the beginning of earth... Even Sayeedee who is also known as Delu Raza-kars and supposed to be the next Jamaat Amir is fond of doing phone sex with his grand daughter aged girl and recently some of these scandals have been released...
> 
> Enjoy the show from 3:40 ... n he was trying to lure girl saying having machine of 7.5 inch by 1.5 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This audio clip is really funny ... where his wife caught him and was charging him and he was trying to pretend like an angel...*



What the *** man! :O These for real? Ahahahaha! LMAO!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anubis



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Md Akmal said:


> @ I find non of us here are the supporter of Jamaat. It is true that most of us hate Indian, definitely there are ample reasons for it. Indians each and every step is a conspiracy for Bangladesh.
> 
> @ Some of the members of Bangladesh here hate Jamaat-e-Islami. This they do without understanding the complex politics of this sub-continent.
> 
> @ Sometimes I realize they are the real patriot and in times of real crisis they would give their life for the very existance of Bangladesh. And we the people will just observe and sing the song of Rabindranath, " Tura sub joi'er dhoni kor".
> 
> @ The writings and songs of Tagore are like "Afime" for the real Bengalis. It is true that in 1971, the Jamati's and muslim oriented political parties opted for united Pakistan, what was the harm for it. Even majority Bengali people voted for united Pakistan not for separate Bangladesh. However, even after 41 yaers every one whether is Jamati or muslim leaquer all have accepted it.
> 
> @ If we still continue with this principle, pro-liberation and anti-liberation then I can forsee a civil war is inevitable.
> 
> @ Presently, we are completely isolated in the International politics. We donnot have a cordial relation with USA nor with the European Union. The relation with Islamic countries is extremely bad and that is why no economic aids from Middle East. Awami Leaque has miserable failed to maintain a good foreign policy. They are now only aligned with India and more recently with Russia. Russia is a dead horse.




Oh we very well understand the complex politics of this sub-continent; just like we understand how some Jamati brainfarts lie all the time to spread rumors and false propaganda. Your actions clearly show who you are. Why deny it? 

Ar civil war er humki den miya? Bhoira dibo civil war ekdom! How dare you are. Openly supporting anti-liberation elements and their crimes and threatening of civil war when public demand is true justice. 

Go to Shahbag and speak of civil war. People will show you what it really is!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Enjoy the show from 3:40 ... n he was trying to lure girl saying having machine of 7.5 inch by 1.5 inch





lmfao, totally killed the world sonapakhi for me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

RiasatKhan said:


> Shibir's propaganda page??
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/superunder?group_id=0



It is. Along with a few others. One being - BD cricket team re niya faltu kotha koile thappor khabi. 

See what they are doing? Masking their true nature. Seems familiar with some of the members here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ShadowFaux said:


> What the *** man! :O These for real? Ahahahaha! LMAO!



Lol man I guess the 7.5 by 1.5 inch claim was a bluff if you listen to the third video from 4:35 where his wife mocked him saying you dnt have that and at night you wont be able to satisfy her . But from the second video it is sure that he likes oral .



Roybot said:


> lmfao, totally killed the world sonapakhi for me



Not sonar pakhi ... it was sonar horinnn... n moina pakhi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

_Trying war crimes in Bangladesh_

*The trial of the birth of a nation*

This week the chairman of Bangladesh&#8217;s International Crimes Tribunal resigned. We explain the background to his action, our role in the story, and what it all means for his country&#8217;s search for justice
Dec 15th 2012 |From the print edition

BANGLADESH suffered a violent birth. In the last days of 1971 the country then called East Pakistan was engulfed by torture, rape, mass-killing and other acts of genocide. The main perpetrators were Pakistani troops bent on preventing secession from &#8220;West Pakistan&#8221;. But the army had the support of many of East Pakistan&#8217;s fundamentalist groups, including Jamaat-e-Islami, which remains Bangladesh&#8217;s largest Islamic party. Estimates of the death toll vary from around *300,000 to the current government&#8217;s reckoning of 3m&#8212;one in 20 of the population at that time.*

In 2010 Bangladesh established a tribunal to try those accused of war crimes. It is called the International Crimes Tribunal, though it is not an international court in the sense of being founded on international law. Rather it is a national court, based on a Bangladeshi statute passed in 1973 and amended in 2009 and 2012. It was very late to begin the search for justice, for the accused as well as for victims. But war crimes are subject to no statute of limitation.

The main perpetrators are not in the dock, since they are either dead or living in Pakistan. But some suspects are still leading prominent lives in Bangladesh. Ten people have been arrested and charged with offences ranging from individual acts of rape and murder to the ordering of mass executions. This week the first case&#8212;that of Delwar Hossain Sayeedi (pictured above), a member of parliament in 1996-2008 and a leader of Jamaat&#8212;seemed to be moving towards its fatal conclusion. His conviction, and presumed death sentence, was widely expected in mid-December.

At the last moment, however, the presiding judge, Mohammed Nizamul Huq, resigned as chairman of the tribunal, following questions put to him by The Economist and the publication in Bangladesh of private e-mails which cast doubt upon his role and upon the court proceedings. Recordings of him speaking by telephone were also available on YouTube. The Economist has seen these, and other materials, and has been investigating their accuracy and significance. This week, we publish the results of those investigations.

The e-mails and phone conversations we have seen raise profound questions about the trial. The material suggests the government tried to put pressure on Mr Nizamul, albeit he seems to have resisted it. It seems to show he worked improperly with a lawyer based in Brussels, and that the lawyer co-operated with the prosecution&#8212;raising questions about conflicts of interest. And in Mr Sayeedi&#8217;s case it points to the possibility that, even before the court had finished hearing testimony from the defence witnesses, Mr Nizamul was already expecting a guilty verdict.

These concerns are so serious that there is a risk not only of a miscarriage of justice affecting the individual defendants, but also that the wrongs which Bangladesh has already suffered will be aggravated by the flawed process of the tribunal. That would not heal the country&#8217;s wounds, but deepen them.

As well as being about the birth of the nation, the war-crimes trial also has enormous significance to today&#8217;s politics in Bangladesh. In the general election of 2008 the current prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, campaigned on a promise to set up the tribunal. The men in the dock include leaders or former leaders of Jamaat, which is allied with the main opposition group, the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), led by Sheikh Hasina&#8217;s bitter foe, Khaleda Zia. Since Mrs Zia cannot win power without support from Jamaat, many people doubt that she would continue with the trials should she become prime minister. She has already condemned them as a &#8220;mockery&#8221;. Backers of the trials therefore wanted them wrapped up before the next general election, which is due around the end of 2013.

The 1973 act says that &#8220;if, in the course of the trial, any one of the members of the Tribunal is, for any reason, unable to attend to any sitting thereof, the trial may continue before the other members.&#8221; The evidence we have seen, though, suggests that a full reconsideration of proceedings may now be required.

*&#8220;Absolutely crazy for a judgment&#8221;*

The first part of that evidence raises questions about the government&#8217;s behaviour.It suggests the tribunal came under political pressure to speed proceedings up, even though Bangladesh guarantees the independence of the judiciary. In a conversation of October 14th, between Mr Nizamul and Ahmed Ziauddin, the Brussels-based lawyer of Bangladeshi origin, the judge refers to the government as &#8220;absolutely crazy for a judgment. The government has gone totally mad. They have gone completely mad, I am telling you. They want a judgment by 16th December...it&#8217;s as simple as that.&#8221; December 16th, known as Victory Day in Bangladesh, is the anniversary of the surrender by Pakistani forces in the war of independence.

So determined was the government to hurry matters along that Mr Nizamul and Mr Ziauddin worried that ministers were pushing too hard. &#8220;We have to make them understand that it [the verdict] is not a product that you just ask for it and it will be delivered from the machine,&#8221; Mr Ziauddin said later in that same conversation.&#8220;But we are not in a position to make them understand. Even then we have to try, we have to speak to them.&#8221;

It is one thing to push for an early verdict, another to attempt to intervene in the trial to secure one. That seems to have happened, too. In a conversation the next day, Mr Nizamul described how a member of the government &#8220;came to visit me this evening. He asked me to pass this verdict fast. I told him &#8216;how can I do that?&#8217;... He said, &#8216;Try as quick as you can.&#8217;&#8221;

In a phone interview on December 5th, the judge denied that he had come under political pressure and declared he was master of his own court. &#8220;We do proceed according to our own wish,&#8221; he said. &#8220;We are following our own proceeding according to our own system and own choice.&#8221;

Elsewhere in the material we were shown, however, it is Mr Nizamul&#8217;s independence that is in question. He is a Supreme Court judge and remains one after resigning as chairman of the tribunal. (A tribunal has between three and five judges; there is no jury.) Mr Ziauddin, the man he is communicating with, is an expatriate Bangladeshi who is an academic specialising in international law. He is the director of the Bangladesh Centre for Genocide Studies in Belgium. The two men have known each other for 25 years, as they were human-rights campaigners and Mr Ziauddin&#8217;s late brother had been a student friend of the judge.

*The adviser*

In the material shown to us, Mr Ziauddin emerges as an important figure in the trial&#8212;offering advice, urging Mr Nizamul to do this or that, and supplying him with news and drafts of court documents. In general, judges are required to be extremely careful about discussing details of cases with third parties because that could lead to bias or the impression that they have come under the influence of someone who has nothing to do with the proceedings. This requirement is embodied in Bangladesh&#8217;s constitution, which says &#8220;the chief justice and other judges shall be independent in the exercise of their judicial functions.&#8221; The judges&#8217; code of conduct confirms that &#8220;an independent judiciary is indispensable to the justice system in Bangladesh.&#8221;

Perhaps, however, there are extenuating circumstances in this particular case. Though the tribunal is a domestic court, its officers seem eager to measure up to the standards set by international war-crimes tribunals. The tribunal is short of resources. It might be understandable if Mr Nizamul quietly talked to an international expert in order to improve the quality of the tribunal&#8217;s work.

That is what Mr Nizamul argued. The order of December 6th explains that the tribunal is based on &#8220;new law&#8221;, so the judges needed to &#8220;take the assistance of researchers from inside and outside the country&#8221;. It names Mr Ziauddin as just such an expert. &#8220;During the proceedings of the trial and order the Chairman also took assistance from him,&#8221; it says.

Speaking to The Economist on December 4th, Mr Ziauddin said something similar. &#8220;It&#8217;s up to judges to decide where they are going to get research support or other support they need. They are quite entitled to do it. The more so when they really don&#8217;t have that research backup [in Bangladesh]. [They ask for help] if they feel if there are people more informed about the issue, especially where [international law] is so new in Bangladesh...I&#8217;m not really advising him, but if there is a question then I try to respond.&#8221;

Yet the characterisation in the order and from Mr Ziauddin contradicts what the judge told us in an interview on December 5th. On the evening before issuing the order, Mr Nizamul admitted that he and Mr Ziauddin talk but denied that the expatriate had a part in preparing documents. &#8220;As judges, we cannot take help from third person and outsiders,&#8221; he said. Asked whether they sometimes exchange e-mails about the tribunal, he says &#8220;No, no, no, regarding tribunal...no talks regarding the judgment or regarding the proceedings, no.&#8221; Later he said, &#8220;A Supreme Court judge, we do not talk even with our wife regarding the tribunal.&#8221;

In his interview on the previous day, Mr Ziauddin also took the view that judges must be careful about speaking to third parties during a trial. He told us that he has &#8220;No official standing [with the court]. No relationship whatsoever.&#8221; He can send the judge messages if he wants&#8212;but &#8220;generally though I don&#8217;t,&#8221; he said, &#8220;he&#8217;s a judge after all.&#8221;

Of course, judges can take advice. But any adviser is usually given an official role, known to prosecution and defence. Also as a general rule, advisers tend to stick to their areas of expertise&#8212;giving advice on knotty points of law, for example.

Mr Ziauddin does not seem to meet these requirements. Before the tribunal&#8217;s order on December 6th his role had not been disclosed to the court or the public. And his advice seems to go beyond particular points of law to include, for example, the drafting of charges. The 17 hours of conversations available to The Economist took place between August 28th and October 20th this year&#8212;the equivalent of almost 20 minutes every day. The two men also exchanged more than 230 e-mails in the 12 months to September. Many of these contacts suggest that Mr Ziauddin was involved in aspects of the trial that go beyond what would be permitted to a court adviser or anyone else. Each particular accusation might appear to be modest, or might be explained away. Taken together, they suggest a disturbing pattern.

First, Mr Ziauddin appears to have helped prepare documents for the tribunal, which the judge said would be improper. On May 12th the Brussels-based lawyer sent Mr Nizamul a document called &#8220;GhulamAzamChargesFinalDraft&#8221;; it was a slightly revised version of a charge sheet he had sent six days earlier. The next day, May 13th, the tribunal issued its indictment against Mr Azam, whom the two men usually refer to as &#8220;the big one&#8221;. It was identical to Mr Ziauddin&#8217;s document. In interviews with us, both men denied that Mr Ziauddin helped prepare documents for the court.

Second, their discussions ranged beyond the realm of technical advice. On September 6th Mr Nizamul said: &#8220;I am a bit afraid about Shahinur [Shahinur Islam, a tribunal judge]. Because he is too inclined to the international standard. It...was in my mind&#8212;and prosecutors also complained to me&#8212;that he brought the references of foreign tribunals in every order.&#8221; Mr Ziauddin replied, &#8220;he has to be stopped from doing that or he has to be removed from there...If he does not stop he has to go as well, because it is so harmful to us.&#8221; Here, Mr Ziauddin talks as if he can recommend the dismissal of judges.

*&#8220;Very anxious&#8221;*

Again, on November 26th 2011 Mr Nizamul (who is known informally as Nasim) sent Mr Ziauddin an e-mail about an important defence petition. His message reads in full: &#8220;Subject: Order. not yet received. very anxious. please send by this night bd [Bangladesh] time, otherwise, i will follow my own one. Nasim.&#8221; Mr Nizamul&#8217;s e-mail suggests that he considered Mr Ziauddin&#8217;s arguments to have primacy over his own.

Third, material we have seen suggests that Mr Ziauddin was communicating with the prosecution and judge about the same issues at the same time. On November 8th 2011 he e-mailed Mr Nizamul a list of matters raised by a defence petition that the judge recuse himself from the trial. The first five items on the list are materials and documents that, the e-mail says, were to be supplied to Mr Nizamul by Zaed-al-Malum, the chief prosecutor at the tribunal. It was perfectly proper for the judge to receive such materials, which do not appear to concern matters that might be disputed in court. It is also possible that the prosecutor was the person best placed to supply them. Even so, it is curious that, on a matter of procedure, the chief prosecutor is being asked to help by someone who is also advising the judge.

The connection between judge, prosecution and adviser seemed to have continued. On December 11th 2011 Mr Ziauddin sent an e-mail to two prosecutors, including Mr Malum, apparently giving help with the case against Mr Azam and tips on how to present their arguments. He forwarded this advice to Mr Nizamul the same day. Speaking to us, Mr Ziauddin acknowledged knowing Mr Malum, who is acting for his family in unrelated matters. But he denies improper contact about the cases before the tribunal, and Mr Malum has not replied to our inquiries.

The material we have seen therefore suggests three things: that Mr Ziauddin had an influence over how the prosecution framed its case and how the court framed its indictment; that Mr Ziauddin told the judge in his December 2011 e-mail about how prosecutors might develop their case; and that after the prosecutors laid their charges, the judge accepted guidance about the formal accusations from Mr Ziauddin directly.

Lastly, in the case of Mr Sayeedi, an e-mail from Mr Ziauddin to Mr Nizamul refers to a shared Google document called &#8220;Sayeedi judgment&#8221;. This document says &#8220;last edit was made on October 14&#8221;. At this time, Mr Sayeedi&#8217;s lawyers were still presenting his defence to the court. The document consists of a series of subjects (&#8220;list of testimonies&#8221;, &#8220;procedural history&#8221;; &#8220;challenges&#8221;, etc). Presumably details were to be filled in later. The final headings, and the only two in capitals, read: &#8220;CONVICTION/BASIS&#8221; and &#8220;SENTENCING&#8221;.

Courts often start work on long judgments before the end of a trial and Mr Nizamul could have amended his structure to replace &#8220;conviction&#8221; with &#8220;acquittal&#8221;. However, on his own showing, that was not what was happening. He denied to us he had been working on the document in October. &#8220;Delwar Hussain&#8217;s judgment has not been even started then,&#8221; he said.

*Legitimate questions*

The judge called our allegations &#8220;absolutely absurd&#8221; and &#8220;all false&#8221;. Mr Ziauddin argued there were other explanations for our findings but&#8212;after the court order telling The Economist to appear before it&#8212;said he would make no further comment. We do not believe he has broken any laws and cannot be held responsible for the actions of others. In addition, our investigations have not covered any aspect of the defence&#8217;s approach to this tribunal. Nevertheless, we believe that, taken together, the material shown to us raises legitimate questions about due process that the Bangladeshi authorities should now investigate thoroughly. These investigations are the more urgent in the light of Mr Nizamul&#8217;s resignation.

Trying war crimes in Bangladesh: The trial of the birth of a nation | The Economist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Its really amusing to see a gathering of Clowns singing & dancing under police protection compared to tharir square. Who R they protesting against. 
-The ICT was set by the gov which was controversial from the beginning.
- If the gov wanted they could have induced a death sentence by the court. What stooped them from doing so when they went on giving life sentence based on hearsay witnesses. Does it take rocket science to figure this drama out.
- Its open gathering of BAL and commie malauns. its no problem for a party like BAL to gather a few 1000 people. But with these epic farts by these dalals R pushing the country to chaos & anarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Forty-two years. That's how long Bangladeshis have awaited justice for the horrific crimes committed against them during their fight for liberation from Pakistan. And on February 5, 2013, Abdul Quader Mollah, the secretary general of Bangladesh's Islamist party Jamaat-e Islami was sentenced to life in prison for murder, rape, torture and other crimes committed during the 1971 liberation war.

But tens of thousands feel that justice has not been served. They want him hanged. And they are occupying capital city Dhaka's Shahbagh intersection to show their resolve. Protests are spreading like wild fire across the country.

Jamaat-e Islami rejected Mollah's verdict and enforced a dawn-to-dusk strike on Tuesday and Wednesday disrupting life in the country.





Bloggers played a vital role in building pressure to try Mollah and other accused war criminals, many of whom are politicians with the Islamist party, and expedite a process that has been on hold for 42 years.

So its no surprise that bloggers are central to organizing the ongoing protests. The Bloggers and Online Activists Network (BOAN) created a Facebook event to invite people to occupy Shahbagh square, protest against the strike and demand the death penalty for Mollah. About 70,000 people have been invited to event and more than 7000 people have confirmed they are joining.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Luffy 500 said:


> Its really amusing to see a gathering of Clowns singing & dancing under police protection compared to tharir square. Who R they protesting against.
> -The ICT was set by the gov which was controversial from the beginning.
> - If the gov wanted they could have induced a death sentence by the court. What stooped them from doing so when they went on giving life sentence based on hearsay witnesses. Does it take rocket science to figure this drama out.
> - Its open gathering of BAL and commie malauns. its no problem for a party like BAL to gather a few 1000 people. But with these epic farts by these dalals R pushing the country to chaos & anarchy.



All these verdict was manufactured before even trial ended. Read the economist article. In future if there is wrongful death case none of these clowns would be found. Awami leaders will take shelter in india and these clowns in the street will be left to hold the bag. 

This is also setting presidence for trying Awami Leaders for anti state activities and crimes just need a gathering in Shahabag. Although there are plenty of solid proof against Awami League crime against Bangladesh already, starting with killing of 52 Bangladeshi army officers with indian sponsorship.



> an e-mail from Mr Ziauddin to Mr Nizamul refers to a shared Google document called &#8220;Sayeedi judgment&#8221;. This document says &#8220;last edit was made on October 14&#8221;. At this time, Mr Sayeedi&#8217;s lawyers were still presenting his defence to the court. The document consists of a series of subjects (&#8220;list of testimonies&#8221;, &#8220;procedural history&#8221;; &#8220;challenges&#8221;, etc). Presumably details were to be filled in later. The final headings, and the only two in capitals, read: &#8220;CONVICTION/BASIS&#8221; and &#8220;SENTENCING&#8221;
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/brief...rnational-crimes-tribunal-resigned-we-explain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farabi

I don't know how they will change the punishment of court against Kader Molla. It is really surprised me and i think they have nothing to do so that they do the drama  . 

Thanks
Farabi Bangladesh


----------



## Luffy 500

farabi said:


> I don't know how they will change the punishment of court against Kader Molla. It is really surprised me and i think they have nothing to do so that they do the drama  .
> 
> Thanks
> Farabi Bangladesh



The life sentence verdict may well be a disguised to show the world that the Judges R not being pressurized and they can claim that see "our party supporters R not happy with the neutral verdict". International Pressure would have kept on mounting on the credibility, fairness of the upcoming verdicts and they would have had no way to hang others. Now BAL is defacto pressurizing the Judges by this drama so that they give death penalty to the others regardless of what normal typical judgement(this ICT is not normal) & inner conscience of the judges dictates. Mullah is not the target of this drama, the others R. And any controversy & credibility question surrounding the conduct of ICT can be countered as "people's aspirations" staged by this shabag drama. Pretty well worked out plan IMO. Whether this drama will be a success or not remain to be seen, but the country is being pushed to chaos & anarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

> Jamaat leaders issued threats of civil war and said they would enforce non-stop hartals if anything went against Quader Mollah.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise-5.html#ixzz2KCaXlocR



Now I know why some BD memebers were shouting civil war yesterday! 



apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> Same here man.
> 
> It means I enjoy grinding Indian meat. ;p



So you were not uncomfortable of giant d i c k s approaching you and now you want to grind Indian meat! 

I'm getting the idea, it seems we have been wrong all along taking Zab as lady when our very own apo has been hiding her dirty lil secret so long! 

Good going *Apa*__mEaTgRiNdEr! 

*Apa in Bangladeshi dialect means older sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

http://sonarbangladesh.com/blog/uploads/kamrul12201302061360162839_Sahabag20130207012610.jpg

http://sonarbangladesh.com/blog/uploads/vision_2050201302071360225698_shahbag1.jpg

some communist supporter and online blogger not represent Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Cherokee said:


> If we can support one clown at a time we will supprt Zardari the most .
> 
> Ek Zardari saarey Pakistan pe Bhari



Zardari's tenure is about to end. You can go for Modi. This clown is yet to rule Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Not only communists. league also.... They invited me today and asked me to Join them this evening..many of my friends are going.. Its just 5 minute away from my hostel room. Its like a picnic! They assured me of my safety as a BNP activist... biriani is available also.... Am not going though!! Tired and missing PDF!!! So going back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

kobiraaz said:


> Not only communists. league also.... They invited me today and asked me to Join them this evening..many of my friends are going.. Its just 5 minute away from my hostel room. Its like a picnic! They assured me of my safety as a BNP activist... biriani is available also.... Am not going though!! Tired and missing PDF!!! So going back home.



Actually this is the point in Du dmc are very near to shabag area any student pass by the lane may pay a peek at the mockery of BAL and communist which making the crowd big . just reading today Chatra league also join them . If the general people reaaly care about so called Manabatar birudde oporadh then what hteh hell they were doing in last 40 years ? how Kader molla compleat his MA in DU in 1972 and work as a teacher in uddowon school ? he is accused of killing 344 people then why a single pwerson make any GD against him . how could just 12 witness 8 of whom didn't saw him just heard he killed some sone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Not only communists. league also.... They invited me today and asked me to Join them this evening..many of my friends are going.. Its just 5 minute away from my hostel room. Its like a picnic! They assured me of my safety as a BNP activist... biriani is available also.... Am not going though!! Tired and missing PDF!!! So going back home.



You shouldn't miss the biriyani at least ...barbar sujog ashe na foku khawar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

I think its a fair Judgement considering the main players already dead or left for Pakistan. And 41 years already went by.

I also hope BNP wont make the mistake of releasing them if they ever could manage to come back to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> I think its a fair Judgement considering the main players already dead or left for Pakistan. And 41 years already went by.
> 
> I also hope BNP wont make the mistake of releasing them if they ever could manage to come back to power.



How do you say its a fair judgment? I am giving one example_ main witness of Kabi Meherunnisa case, wrote a book about Mehrunnisa in 2010! Qader mollah wasn't mentioned anywhere in the book... And suddenly she became the main witness again Molla! Fishy? Isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Luffy 500 said:


> The life sentence verdict may well be a disguised to show the world that the Judges R not being pressurized and they can claim that see "our party supporters R not happy with the neutral verdict". International Pressure would have kept on mounting on the credibility, fairness of the upcoming verdicts and they would have had no way to hang others. Now BAL is defacto pressurizing the Judges by this drama so that they give death penalty to the others regardless of what normal typical judgement(this ICT is not normal) & inner conscience of the judges dictates. Mullah is not the target of this drama, the others R. And any controversy & credibility question surrounding the conduct of ICT can be countered as "people's aspirations" staged by this shabag drama. Pretty well worked out plan IMO. Whether this drama will be a success or not remain to be seen, but the country is being pushed to chaos & anarchy.


Luffy Bhai, U have summed it up perfectly again. RAWAMY bastards are actually playing game against Almighty and like all the mighty ones of past they would face the painful ending IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> @kobiraaz awami and commi wants to take control of the protest. But the general young ppl they have only want condition,
> "Hang the Raazakars"



they are fun to watch... bunch of idiots... post of two top awami online activist --

they are fighting to take control.... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Yeah anyone who's not a rabid jamati is an idiot and that makes majority of bds idiot. Well at least kobiraaz didn't call them suorer bachha kuttar bachcha like his compatriots.

He iswar Bangla bhasha ke Bangladeshi der haate dhorshon er theke bachao!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

aazidane said:


> explains why he has his mind made up about something and copy pastes it over and over like a broken record.



what i hate about hammer most is - @Loki/zabanya, disgusted by this idiot left the forum........  ( i think)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

LaBong said:


> Yeah anyone who's not a rabid jamati is an idiot and that makes majority of bds idiot. Well at least kobiraaz didn't call them suorer bachha kuttar bachcha like his compatriots.
> 
> He *iswar* Bangla bhasha ke Bangladeshi der haate dhorshon er theke bachao!!



Allah use koro dada khushi hobo


----------



## LaBong

DarkPrince said:


> Allah use koro dada khushi hobo



Bhai tumi jei putul khela tei khushi hoy na keno, nastik er kache sob I soman.


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Dadubhai? Are you not like 20 years old?



&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2404; &#2438;&#2439; &#2453;&#2482; &#2437;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2488; " &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; "  ... &#2438;&#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2495; - &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;?? <-------- your grandfather used to talk like this........ ...


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2404; &#2438;&#2439; &#2453;&#2482; &#2437;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2488; " &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; "  ... &#2438;&#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2470;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2438;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2495; - &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;?? <-------- your grandfather used to talk like this........ ...



Why do you consider your Hindu mates as Indian?


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Why do you consider your Hindu mates as Indian?



when did i say that?? &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> what i hate about hammer most is - @Loki/zabanya, disgusted by this idiot left the forum........  ( i think)



Man lacks originality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

UN human rights experts urge Bangladesh to ensure fair trials for past crimes
[Special Rapporteur Christof Heyns. UN Photo/Jean-Marc Ferré]

Special Rapporteur Christof Heyns. UN Photo/Jean-Marc Ferré
0

Print

7 February 2013 &#8211; Two independent United Nations human rights experts today stressed that justice for past crimes in Bangladesh requires fair trials, after voicing concern at recent sentences, including the death penalty, handed down in cases that did not ensure due process.

The International Crimes Tribunal in Bangladesh recently sentenced Abdul Kalam Azad to death, following a trial conducted in absentia that did not provide for all the guarantees of a fair trial and due process, states a news release issued by the UN human rights office (OHCHR).

Then on 5 February, the Tribunal sentenced Abdul Kader Molla to life imprisonment. Judicial proceedings are underway in several other cases and there is a risk that the defendants could also be sentenced to death.

&#8220;Given the historic importance of these trials and the possible application of the death penalty, it is vitally important that all defendants before the Tribunal receive a fair trial,&#8221; said the UN Special Rapporteur on extrajudicial, summary or arbitrary executions, Christof Heyns, and the Special Rapporteur on the independence of judges and lawyers, Gabriela Knaul.

The Bangladesh International Crimes Tribunal was established by the Government in March 2010 to try and punish any person accused of committing atrocities, including genocide, war crimes and crimes against humanity, in the South Asian nation, including during the country&#8217;s 1971 independence war.

&#8220;The Tribunal is an important platform to address serious crimes from the past, which makes it all the more important that it respects the basic elements of fair trial and due process,&#8221; the experts stated.

Mr. Heyns voiced alarm at the fair trial and due process concerns raised during proceedings that led to the imposition of the death penalty against Mr. Azad, including that the trial was conducted in absentia.

&#8220;International law requires compliance with the most stringent fair trial and due process guarantees in cases where death sentences are imposed,&#8221; he stressed. &#8220;Capital punishment may be imposed only following proceedings that give all possible safeguards to ensure a fair trial and due process, at least equal to those stipulated in the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights, to which Bangladesh is a State party.&#8221;

Ms. Knaul said she is concerned by questions that have been raised about the impartiality of judges and prosecution services of the Tribunal, as well as their independence from the executive.

&#8220;Witnesses and lawyers for the defence have also complained about an atmosphere of hostility, intimidation and harassment,&#8221; she added.

&#8220;Due process requires at a minimum that defendants are able to speak freely with their counsel, have adequate time to conduct their defence, and the ability to call witnesses to speak on their behalf,&#8221; Ms. Knaul said. &#8220;The principle of equality of arms should be respected at all stages of the proceedings.&#8221;

The experts also stressed that any shortcomings in the trial proceedings should be carefully examined during any appeal. &#8220;A credible appeal process also constitutes an imperative component of fair trial guarantees, particularly in instances where the death penalty has been imposed,&#8221; they noted.

Independent experts, or special rapporteurs, are appointed by the UN Human Rights Council to examine and report back on a country situation or a specific human rights theme. The positions are honorary and the experts are not UN staff, nor are they paid for their work.

United Nations News Centre - UN human rights experts urge Bangladesh to ensure fair trials for past crimes

*The UN has just spoken about this unfair trial and what i have been talking about due process about the past 2 days.*



Loki said:


> Man lacks originality.



Mr. Broken Record Awami League

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acid rain

LOL, this thread has effectively highlighted who among BD members are the Jamati Raza-kars and the normal Bangladeshis, also is evident is the stark difference between the two, from now on Indians should not take these Jamati raza-kar posts seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> when did i say that?? &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;?



Well you guys don't call each other Dada, but use it only for Indian Bengalis and Bangladeshi Hindus, so I see a pattern.

By the way what's wrong with the pictures above? :-\


----------



## animelive

acid rain said:


> LOL, this thread has effectively highlighted who among BD members are the Jamati Raza-kars and the normal Bangladeshis, also is evident is the stark difference between the two, from now on Indians should not take these Jamati raza-kar posts seriously.








Not really, this shahbag square is the core of ignorance. The court couldn't even prove one of its accusations, what justice do people want?  i am all in for a fair trial but Shahbag is just stupidity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

KS said:


> I support the people of Bangladesh..those patriotic souls at Shahbag square...Kosai Mollah needs to be hanged.



have you ever seen any BNP rally?? i repeat BNP wallas are still chilling at home...






its jamat vs Aleague, student union, chatramoitri etc at present......all my league frnds are there in shahbag... they are updating their fb status like the one anime posted and trying to show the world their patriotism... btw my shibir friend just told me they can gather 5,oo,ooo with a 20 minute notice...... they are not doing it to avoid huge casualty...... shibir jamat is very organized.... 



LaBong said:


> Well you guys don't call each other Dada, but use it only for Indian Bengalis and Bangladeshi Hindus, so I see a pattern.
> 
> By the way what's wrong with the pictures above? :-\



its actually our culture.......

muslim - bhai and salam alaikum

hindu - dada and adab


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Well you guys don't call each other Dada, but use it only for Indian Bengalis and Bangladeshi Hindus, so I see a pattern.
> 
> By the way what's wrong with the pictures above? :-\


We call them dada out of love since hindi bengali call each other dadas.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sir madx
> 
> Did any among the pragotishil spiritual souls gathered at Shahbagh raise a voice to protect our people from border atrocities carried out by big friend's border forces?
> 
> Did any of them demand prosecution of the killers everyday keeping our people along border in a horrific nightmare?
> 
> Did any of them demand the remedy of present wounds 1st rather than previous ones?
> 
> Did any propose a procession with torch in hands towards border and a seat down strike there until govt. takes a step to protect our people from d$gs across the border?



Dear PS, 
Can u atleast do not bring India into this thread. 
can u say what Indians have to do with Jamaati killings of millions in 71 or trial now?
can u say what india have to do with street protest taking place right now?
So ur sympathies are not with the families of those killed and raped by Jamaatis in 71, but with those who "illegally " cross borders or do illegal business at the border right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

animelive said:


> Not really, this shahbag square is the core of ignorance. The court couldn't even prove one of its accusations, what justice do people want?  i am all in for a fair trial but Shahbag is just stupidity



Thats fine, having a varied view about the protest is ok.

what I am is the 6-7 Jamaatis who have been pointed out, I am sure glad that real Bangladeshis have started joining PDF and its great to communicate with them rather than the crazy raza-kars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammer-fist

acid rain said:


> Thats fine, having a varied view about the protest is ok.
> 
> what I am is the 6-7 Jamaatis who have been pointed out, I am sure glad that real Bangladeshis have started joining PDF and its great to communicate with them rather than the crazy raza-kars.



I think real Bangladeshis (i.e. mainstream Bangladeshis) are pretty much like the Pakistanis on this forum, in that they have no inherent opposition to normalizing relations with India provided some issues are sorted e.g. Kashmir.

Jamatis and other extremists in both Pakistan and Bangladesh hate India because it is Hindu and do not ever want peace but war and the destruction of India.

I have criticized RSS Hindutva extremists I must also point out "Bangladeshi" and Pakistani extremists.

However they are not the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Wow looks like a pretty big gathering. Funny how @kobiraaz is not posting posting pictures comparing the size of anti and pro jamaati gatherings anymore.
> 
> 
> Its interesting to note that size of Shahbag protest grew manifold after office hours. It indicates that most of these protesters are hard working middle class Bangladeshis as opposed to the jamaati protesters who were busy torching public property in the middle of the day.
> 
> .



i already posted it yesterday........ ...


----------



## kobiraaz

Hammer-fist said:


> I think real Bangladeshis (i.e. mainstream Bangladeshis) are pretty much like the Pakistanis on this forum, in that they have no inherent opposition to normalizing relations with India provided some issues are sorted e.g. Kashmir.
> 
> Jamatis and other extremists in both Pakistan and Bangladesh hate India because it is Hindu and do not ever want peace but war and the destruction of India.
> 
> I have criticized RSS Hindutva extremists I must also point out "Bangladeshi" and Pakistani extremists.
> 
> However they are not the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

Md Akmal said:


> @ I find non of us here are the supporter of Jamaat. It is true that most of us hate Indian, definitely there are ample reasons for it. Indians each and every step is a conspiracy for Bangladesh.
> 
> *Lie. M_Saint was a Shibir activist. Al-Zakir openly supports Jamat and others here are Jamati-supporters/admirers e.g. Luffy and co.*
> 
> 
> @ Some of the members of Bangladesh here hate Jamaat-e-Islami. This they do without understanding the complex politics of this sub-continent.
> 
> *We understand the history and politics better of the sub-continent better than a character like you who writes up completely
> fictional figures and data from the top of his head and creates mythical narratives of how Sylhetis ended up in Britain. I was a long-time lurker on this forum and Asad71 is here because of me. The reason he arrived here is because I emailed him links
> to the lies you were posting on this forum. For me you are the most dangerous Jamati-admirer/supporter on this forum even more than Kobiraaz (the guy who goes to look at girls in central Dhaka and then talks about Islam) or Idune themselves.
> 
> Even I was a victim of your posts thinking there was something in them as they appeared so detailed and full of figures and numbers until I read a post of yours on how Sylhetis ended up in the UK and realized you are a complete fabricator who makes up nonsense from thin air.*
> 
> @ Sometimes I realize they are the real patriot and in times of real crisis they would give their life for the very existance of Bangladesh. And we the people will just observe and sing the song of Rabindranath, " Tura sub joi'er dhoni kor".
> 
> @ The writings and songs of Tagore are like "Afime" for the real Bengalis. It is true that in 1971, the Jamati's and muslim oriented political parties opted for united Pakistan, what was the harm for it. Even majority Bengali people voted for united Pakistan not for a separate Bangladesh. However, even after 41 yaers every one whether he is a Jamati or muslim leaquer all have accepted it.
> 
> *You have very cleverly and deviously minimized Jamat's war crimes. Wanting to stay within the federation of Pakistan is a legitimate political opinion and not a crime. However Jamatis were involved in murder, massacres and rape. This is illegal and are crimes against humanity. Do not whitewash Jamat.*
> 
> @ If we still continue with this principle, *"pro-liberation and anti-liberation"* then I can forsee a civil war is inevitable where left oriented parties including Awami Leaque would be crushed. See on the West. Islamic constitution is being adopted in _*Egypt*_ by the majority people. In *Libyia, *muslim brotherhood is gaining power. In *Syria,* I think also the same. In _*Iraq,* _soon Americans would withdraw. The same is in Afganistan. *"Bangali me ek khahawat hai, pipilikar pakha uthe moribar ture".*
> 
> *LOLZZZ...civil war???
> 
> Your party - Jamat - have 4.7% of the votes and cannot do anything, even the BNP will turn against these traitors...lol....threats of civil war coming from a party who have 4.7% of the vote?
> 
> lol.*
> 
> @ Presently, we are completely isolated in the International politics. We donnot have a cordial relation with USA nor with the European Union. The relation with Islamic countries is extremely bad and that is why no economic aids from Middle East. Awami Leaque has miserably failed to maintain a good foreign policy. They are now only aligned with India and more recently with Russia. _*Now-a-days, Russia is a dead horse*_.



We are not isolated in International politics.

A complete lie.


1. We have good relations with the USA, which knows Bangladesh is not the Awami League or BNP but a nation which they have good relations with regardless of which political party is in power every 60 months (5 years).

We can export our products to them and make good money.

They have also basically said that the bay of Bengal is our turf in a coded message to India and Burma when they said "Bangladesh is responsible for the security of the bay of Bengal."

2. Our relations with Russia have improved and we have signed a billion dollar deal with them.

3. Good relations with China which has given hundreds and hundreds of our products tax-free import status.

4. Improved our relations with Turkey and signed agreements.

5. Good relations with Malaysia.

6. Good relations with Indonesia.

7. Relations with Pakistan have no major problems and we get cotton from them for our textiles, their players played in our cricket league but obviously they are not to the level that Pakistani-wannabe Jamatis want.

8. Relations with Central Asia e.g. Uzbekistan have improved.

9. Relations with African states are good with us growing food in farmlands for food security.

We are seen as a moderate Muslim country and a democracy, a peaceful nation.

You are talking complete nonsense as usual. The only major concern is Saudi Arabia and the GCC. Saudi does not like Hasina and are influenced by Jamatis who whisper in their ears (even Jamatis Luffy and Al-Zakir put smiley emoticons when they spoke of Saudi Arabia expelling Bangladeshi workers in their wet dreams of Saudi action against the current government). However even there is no major problem as there are still millions of workers in Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Man lacks originality.



He knows a bigger statistical data you know *4.7%*  ...no less than 10 times I've seen this thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

the foul mouth mahbubul alam hanif was nearly beaten by the public today at shahbag. oi salare dhoira chrom gono dolai dewa dorkar chilo aj sathe ein protomontri adv. kamrul reo.sob kichu nia dhandabaji korte jay ????? ????? ??????? ?????? ????? - ????? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Well you guys don't call each other Dada, but use it only for Indian Bengalis and Bangladeshi Hindus, so I see a pattern.
> 
> By the way what's wrong with the pictures above? :-\



The language Bangla is our proprietary...we use it as we wish not cornered by any master's tongue....you won't get it, UNESCO in fact got it. The addressing depends on locality...my mom's family uses dada because they're from Bikrampur. It's not related with Bangali from West Bengal...here people from West Bengal are called Ghoti or Refugee. Don't drag it again with your trolling super power, it's not derogatory. When I was in Kolkata, I used to call them Ghtoti and they in response Bangal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> The language Bangla is our proprietary...we use it as we wish not cornered by any master's tongue....you won't get it, UNESCO in fact got it. The addressing depends on locality...my mom's family uses dada because they're from Bikrampur. It's not related with Bangali from West Bengal...here people from West Bengal are called Ghoti or Refugee. Don't drag it again with your trolling super power, it's not derogatory. When I was in Kolkata, I used to call them Ghtoti and they in response Bangal.



Weren't you in Kolkata to get treated and if I remember correctly you were very grateful towards the West bengali doctor. I see you are paying in kind. 

It doesn't matter what you call us, does French care what people of Mali call them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

madx said:


> U shibir supporters how dare u make fun of my muhammad(s.)
> And u r spreading these shibir propaganda everywhere. U think ppl cant find u.
> Right after seeing this my blood started boiling and sudden pain of my head.
> 
> Tell me a shahbag actist wrting this in a sudden anger tells bad about MD(s). And doesnt forget to give "S" in bracket.
> A shibir activist made it and for his honor to MD(S) he doesnt forget to do to give "S" in bracket.
> Stop these childish.
> 
> U guys who support jamat *they r actually not even actual muslim* I think.
> Jamati leaders also often make fun of islam.
> 
> Doing these how long jamat can remain in this country I dont know.



Yesterday I told a troll, mb444, that he shouldn't call the Awami League Kaffirs and let's not do the same in terms of Jamat. Despite their many faults we can't say they are not Muslim (though their leaders are criminals).

As for the prophet (solAllahu 'alaihi wa sallam) let's not bring him in to these threads.

Do not react to Kobiraaz who is basically living post-teenage university life by trolling on the internet, talking about his university life and university friends (Shibir mates), about his experience with girlfriends and how he went to Shahbagh to check out girls.

He basically uses this forum for personal entertainment and is not a serious poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Not really, this shahbag square is the core of ignorance. The court couldn't even prove one of its accusations, what justice do people want?  i am all in for a fair trial but Shahbag is just stupidity



For fair trial you need the genuine culprits who were engaged in atrocities. Now it seems the clueless people want one to be hanged on the name of war crime because interestingly today I came to know that not a single guy who were listed under the war crime act in 1973 under Mujib's admin has been arrested rather a targeted party's member has been arrested. Simply proving the accusations will be swimming in the midst of sea  . More interesting Hasina's beyai saheb is cabinet minister  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Weren't you in Kolkata to get treated and if I remember correctly you were very grateful towards the West bengali doctor. I see you are paying in kind.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you call us, does French care what people of Mali call them?



my history is weak... still i know when Abdul hakim wrote the poem Bangabani there was no Kolkata.. wait i am looking for it... you are right... Bangladesh shouldnt care what W.bengal (mali for france) think...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> bloody dalal, shut your fcuking mouth... visit his fb account-
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ashrafulislam.ratul.5


Looks like a fake profile, a decoy in all certainty.


----------



## kobiraaz

here is abdul hakim , poet in medieval Bengal from Shandip Chittagong Abdul Hakim (poet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

here is his poem
&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2489;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2487;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2468;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2475;&#2468;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2489;&#2503; &#2472;&#2480;&#2455;&#2467;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2438;&#2474;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2497; &#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494; &#2479;&#2468; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2496;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2468; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2453; &#2455;&#2478;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2468; &#2476;&#2488;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;&#2404;

and for you in noakhailla language-

&#2453;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476; &#2489;&#2504;&#2439;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2437;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2433;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503;
&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495; &#2438;&#2433;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2509;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468; &#2453;&#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2439;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2438;&#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2468;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2439;&#2455;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2474;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507; &#2476;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495; &#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2475;&#2477;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2453;&#2497;&#2470;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2489;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507; &#2476;&#2497;&#2460;&#2503; &#2475;&#2477;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451;
&#2438;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2507; &#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2454;&#2480; &#2453;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;
&#2489;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2438;&#2433;&#2439; &#2453;&#2504;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472; &#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;
&#2447; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;!
&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2504;&#2459;&#2495;
&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2504;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> my history is weak... still i know when Abdul hakim wrote the poem Bangabani there was no Kolkata.. wait i am looking for it... you are right... Bangladesh shouldnt care what W.bengal (mali for france) think...



Abdul hakim, who?


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Looks like a fake profile, a decoy in all certainty.



nope, he has 250 followers, most probably an atheist and communist,


----------



## LaBong

Very nice chora and good intention but weak in language prowess like rest of Bangladeshi.


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Abdul hakim, who?



post #152................



LaBong said:


> Very nice chora and good intention but weak in language prowess like rest of Bangladeshi.



 ...
he is well respected in Bengali literature... Sad that you dont know about him.. he wrote it around 1650... Bengali as a language for literature wasnt developed by then...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Anyway goodnight jamatis,bals, rezakar et al. Office tomorrow.


----------



## KS

kobiraaz said:


> have you ever seen any BNP rally?? i repeat BNP wallas are still chilling at home...



Does it matter ?




kobiraaz said:


> btw my shibir friend just told me they can gather 5,oo,ooo with a 20 minute notice...... they are not doing it to avoid huge casualty...... shibir jamat is very organized....



They should do it..would present one juicy target for patriotic independence loving Bangladeshis to wipe out 5,00,000 raza-kar traitors at once !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

madx said:


> Shame on u. How ruthless u ppl cal be its the proof. Backing ur falsehood.
> And prompting a false link.
> I dont want to bring this issue anymore.
> Plz dont post things like this again.



the link is deactivated now, but @LaBong saw it


----------



## KS

Hammer-fist said:


> I read troll Kobiraaz's quote from your post.
> 
> 1. Jamat are indeed organized and may be its possible they could gather lots of people but to say they could gather 1/2 a million people (in a city of 10 million) is nonsense.
> 
> The Awami League are an even bigger party.
> 
> 2. Anyway what immature post-teenage university kids like kobiraaz, who use PDF for fun and entertainment and talking about personal anecdotes of their university life and experiences with girls and who start unprovoked attacks on sincere Bangladeshis, don't realize is his beloved Jamat e Islami (who had the name "Bangladesh" forcibly included in their official name...lol...thus *Bangladesh* Jamat Islami) are infilitrated by our intelligence agencies and civil war will not be allowed to happen.
> 
> Even Hasina knows there are certain "red lines" she can't cross.



Hi when i start to loose hope for BD seeing people like Luffy, idune and kobi (to a lesser extent), people like you give me the hope. 

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

KS said:


> Hi when i start to loose hope for BD seeing people like Luffy, idune and kobi (to a lesser extent), people like you give me the hope.
> 
> Cheers.



These guys do not represent Bangladesh as their 4.6% share of the votes in Bangladesh is proof of (they are not even the 3rd biggest party but the 4th behind the Jatiya Party who got 7%.



The Jamat have 2 MPs whilst the third place Jatiya Party have 27 seats.



Bangladeshi general election, 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

KS, please do not take this forum seriously. These Jamatis hate Hindus and Indians and even Bangladeshis (as they believe Bangladesh should be part of Pakistan and hate Mujib for an independent Bangladesh). Every Indian poster on this forum who has visited Bangladesh or has had family who visited Bangladesh has said that they were treated hospitably and with warmth.

I want a stronger and richer Asia including Bangladesh, China and India.


----------



## idune

*Political hate-campaign to hide socio-economic dissipation*

Sadeq Khan

The country has gone through a punishing couple of days of hartal and violent disturbance, during and following the day when the &#8220;International Crimes Tribunal&#8221; of Bangladesh delivered its second judgment on February 5 against a political leader charged with &#8220;crimes against humanity&#8221; committed during the liberation war of 1971. The first judgment carrying death sentence to an absconding clergyman and TV anchor for religious talks, allegedly also a member of the same political party in 1971, was delivered on January 21. 

*The Tribunal is deceptive in nomenclature.* *It is neither based on international law, nor based on regular domestic Criminal Procedure Code. It is a hybrid national court, based on a Bangladeshi statute passed in 1973 and amended in 2009 and 2012, evidently &#8220;very late to begin the search for justice, for the accused as well as for victims.&#8221; It was given the qualifying name &#8220;international&#8221; to try the charges as war crimes not subject to statute of limitation, and the amendments relaxed the Evidence Act for the special trials allowing depositions of hearsay evidence.*


*Clamour for such trial was presumably politically engineered 21 years after liberation, when unexpected by many, BNP won general elections after the fall of dictator Ershad, and a &#8220;pro-Indian&#8221; political lobby felt the strong need to challenge the &#8220;pro-Islamic&#8221; drift of the polity, including the Awami League, by revival of secularism as the drive behind the &#8220;spirit of liberation war.&#8221;* It was not until the advent of 2008 general election under a &#8220;friendly&#8221; emergency government that the Awami League put the agenda of re-enactment of war crimes trial in its election manifesto.

In implementation of that agenda, the original cases of crimes against humanity as listed in 1973 were not revived. Instead, a number of political leaders associated with Jamaat, the Islamist party that lent support to the-then single majority party BNP to claim power, were indicted in the mock-trial under a so-called people&#8217;s court. Out of that mock-trial list, 10 leading opposition politicians have been put into jail custody under trial. Of them, the first one sentenced on February 5 was Mr. Mollah.
The judgment and accompanying incidents of protest and violence obtained instant international exposure. On the air, the Voice of America broadcast: &#8220;A special court in Bangladesh has sentenced a senior Islamist opposition official to life in prison for his role during the country&#8217;s 1971 war for independence from Pakistan.

He is the first politician to be convicted by the controversial tribunal, which is trying those suspected of war crimes during the nine-month conflict that killed about 3 million people.

*International rights groups have said the tribunal&#8217;s legal procedures fall short of international standards. *

And Islamists say the tribunal was set up to target the government&#8217;s political opponents.
Supporters of Jamaat-e-Islami protested. There were reports of clashes with police following the verdict. The party already ordered a nationwide general strike that shut down much of the capital Tuesday. Last month, a popular Islamist televangelist, Abul Kalam Azad, was sentenced to death in absentia for murder and genocide.&#8221; On television screen, the BBC telecast &#8220;A war crimes tribunal in Bangladesh has found a leader of the main Islamist party guilty of crimes against humanity during the war for independence from Pakistan in 1971.

But the trial has sparked protests from supporters who accuse the government of pursuing a political vendetta.
Abdul Kader Mullah, 64, the assistant secretary general of the Jamaat-e-Islami, was found guilty of five out of six charges, including murder.

The BBC&#8217;s Anbarasan Ethirajan who was in the packed, heavily guarded court room, says Mullah&#8217;s face appeared grim as he listened attentively to the verdict for nearly an hour and a half. As soon as the judges finished reading the judgement out, he shouted &#8216;Allahu Akbar&#8217; (&#8216;God is great&#8217 and then cursed the judges and the government.

Mullah had been a loyal servant of the Jamaat-e-Islami since his days at Dhaka University and was a member of the party&#8217;s inner circle of decision-makers. Mullah was accused in court of being behind a series of killings including some large-scale massacres in the Mirpur area of Dhaka, which earned him the nickname of &#8216;koshai&#8217; or butcher of Mirpur.
Abdur Razzaq, the lead lawyer for the Jamaat leaders facing trial, has described the tribunal as &#8216;a witch hunt&#8217;.
&#8216;We are but forced to accept the verdict. However, we will surely appeal to the Supreme Court against the judgement. Although the prosecution says that guilt has been proved, I consider this to be a perverse judgement. The prosecution has failed to prove any charge.&#8217;

*Human rights groups have also said the tribunal falls short of international standards.&#8221; The al-Jazeera reported: &#8220;A Bangladesh war-crimes tribunal has sentenced a senior leader of the country&#8217;s biggest Islamist party to life in prison, the second verdict in trials that have reopened wounds about the country&#8217;s independence war and sparked riots.*

Activists of Mollah&#8217;s Jamaat-e-Islami party clashed with police in the capital, Dhaka, and other towns soon after the verdict.
One man was killed and dozens others injured when police opened fire at dozens of Jamaat supporters in Chittagong city, 216km southeast of Dhaka. A home-made bomb killed another man late on Tuesday. Qader Mollah made a V for victory sign while getting into a car after the ruling.Abdur Razzaq, defence lawyer, said he will appeal the verdict, while Rafiqul Islam Khan, Jamaat&#8217;s acting secretary-general, denounced the decision as dictated by authorities.

Jamaat is demanding that the government dissolve the tribunal and release all of its leaders facing trial, including the party&#8217;s former and current chiefs and their top lieutenants.&#8221; For the print media, AFP reported: &#8220;A man was burned to death as riots rocked Dhaka ahead of a verdict Tuesday against a senior Islamist opposition official accused of genocide during Bangladesh&#8217;s 1971 war of independence against Pakistan. Jamaat announced a nationwide strike on Tuesday (February 5) after the tribunal on Monday announced the verdict would be delivered the following day. Jamaat warned it would resist at any cost a &#8216;government blueprint&#8217; to execute its leaders.

Police said a young banker was burnt to death and four people injured on Monday evening after a bus was torched by suspected Jamaat activists.Police clashed with protesters early on Tuesday near Old Dhaka. Security was tight in the capital with more than 10,000 policemen on patrol. Schools were closed and many shops and businesses shuttered. Motorways linking Dhaka with other cities were largely empty.

Protests against the war crime trials turned deadly last Thursday, leaving three people dead in the north-western city of Bogra.
The Tribunal, a domestic body with no international oversight, was created by the country&#8217;s secular government in 2010. It has been tainted by allegations it is politically motivated, targeting only senior opposition officials.Ten other opposition figures&#8212;including the entire leadership of Jamaat and two from the main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) -- stand accused of war crimes.

Both Jamaat and the main opposition BNP have labelled the cases &#8216;show trials&#8217; aimed at barring the leaders from upcoming polls. International rights groups have questioned the proceedings.&#8221; Reuters wrote: &#8220;Activists of Mollah&#8217;s Jamaat-e-Islami party skirmished with police in the capital, Dhaka, and other towns after the verdict. Police opened fire and used truncheons during demonstrations in the south-eastern city of Chittagong and one person was killed, police and witnesses said.

&#8216;We are not happy with the verdict and the merit of the judgment is not clear to us,&#8217; said Mohammad Ali, a state prosecutor. &#8216;We wanted his death and are surprised by the lesser punishment handed out by the tribunal.&#8217; Quader Mollah made a &#8216;V&#8217; for victory sign while getting into a car after the verdict.Jamaat&#8217;s acting Secretary-General Rafiqul Islam Khan, denounced the verdict as dictated by authorities.&#8216;It is a state-managed judgment,&#8217; he said in a statement. &#8216;The tribunal pronounced the verdict as per the instruction of the government.&#8217;

The party is demanding that the government dissolve the tribunal and release all of its leaders facing trial, including the party&#8217;s former and current chiefs and their top lieutenants.The Jamaat-e-Islami has vowed to paralyze the country in protest against a tribunal that it says is politically biased.

Shops and businesses were shut and the streets were mostly empty in the capital and elsewhere as the Jamaat-e-Islami enforced a national strike against the verdict. The party called for the strike to extend into Wednesday (February 6).
Begum Khaleda Zia, Hasina&#8217;s arch rival and leader of the BNP, has called the tribunal a &#8216;farce&#8217;.

Six people have been killed in recent weeks in violence related to the trials. About 150 people have been injured and a similar number arrested.&#8221;

A news analysis in the Wall Street Journal summed up international observation of the trial as follows: &#8220;On Tuesday (February 5), the court found Abdul Quader Molla, a leader of the opposition Jamaat-e-Islami party, guilty on five counts, including mass murder. Mr. Molla had been accused of leading a pro-Pakistan militia that carried out targeted killings in Dhaka. He had pleaded not guilty to all of the charges.The decision was the court&#8217;s second after it sentenced Abul Kalam Azad, a former Jamaat-e-Islami politician, to death last month for crimes including murder, rape and arson.

Mr. Azad, who is believed to have fled the country to avoid the war crimes trials, was sentenced in absentia. Mr. Molla is the first party leader in custody in Bangladesh to be found guilty.Mohammad Ali, the lead prosecutor, said the state was dissatisfied with the verdict: &#8216;All charges against the accused have been proved and we had expected capital punishment.&#8217; 
Sajjad Ali Chowdhury, a lawyer for Mr. Molla, said the defence would appeal the decision. 

*The tribunal severely curtailed our right to call witnesses. &#8216;We were allowed to call only six although we had asked to call twelve. Justice has not been served in this case.&#8217;*

The verdict is likely to further intensify street protests from Jamaat-e-Islami supporters who say the government is using the trials as a means to punish political adversaries. All of the 10 people on trial for war crimes are opposition politicians. 
Protests have built since the tribunal on Jan. 21 sentenced Mr. Azad to death. Rights groups criticized the failure of Mr. Azad&#8217;s state-appointed lawyer to summon any witnesses in his defense.

The Jamaat-e-Islami called for a nationwide strike on Tuesday ahead of the verdict against Mr. Molla, who holds the post of assistant secretary general in the party. Police said they shot and killed two Jamaat-e-Islami activists last week in fighting across the country. The party said four of its members were shot dead by police. Over the weekend, 12 people, including five policemen, were injured after supporters of Jamaat-e-Islami, clashed with police in a suburb of Dhaka.
Shafiqul Islam Masud, a member of the Majlis-e-Shura, or central council that runs the Jamaat-e-Islami, claimed the government was unfairly targeting his organization:

&#8216;We do not accept this trial, which we&#8217;re afraid is nothing but judicial killing with a political motive. The Jamaat-e-Islami has 10 million members and we will exercise our right to protest. We will lay down our lives on the street before we let this government punish our leaders for crimes they did not commit.&#8217;Monirul Islam, a police spokesman, denied opposition activists were being unfairly targeted. 

The opposition BNP, led by Khaleda Zia, a former prime minister, has stopped short of calling for the trials to be stopped, but has accused Ms. Hasina and her Awami League-led government of using war crimes as a pretext to target opposition politicians.
Ms. Hasina has denied politicizing the war crimes tribunal, a process she said was &#8216;necessary to rid the nation of stigma.&#8217; 
Protests could intensify as other senior leaders&#8217; trials conclude. A verdict is expected soon in the case of Delwar Hossain Sayeedi, another Jamaat-e-Islami leader.

*
Sam Zarifi, Asia director for the International Commission of Jurists, a Geneva-based legal advocacy, said the current criticism of the war crimes process could lead to deeper divisions in Bangladesh rather than healing wounds from the 1971 civil war. The war crimes trials face &#8220;serious problems that undermine its legitimacy. The trials are biased on a series of conversations that appear to be between the former chairman of the tribunal, Mohammed Nizamul Huq, and a Bangladeshi human-rights lawyer based in Brussels, Ahmed Ziauddin.*


The Wall Street Journal in December reviewed copies of transcripts of six conversations purported to be between Mr. Huq and Mr. Ziauddin carried out over Skype between August and October. Mr. Huq resigned from the tribunal in December but remains a Supreme Court judge. 

*The transcripts suggest that Mr. Ziauddin, despite having no formal position in the war-crimes tribunal, has played a key role in the process, including helping to structure judgments and coordinating with the prosecution. The transcripts show the two men commenting about pressure from the government for quick judgments. In one conversation, in a recorded file labelled Sept. 10, the person identified as Mr. Ziauddin tells the person thought to be Mr. Huq that he is working on the &#8216;sketch&#8217; of how a judgment in the case of Mr. Sayeedi might look.*

Lawyers for four of the accused, including Mr. Molla and Mr. Sayeedi, filed for retrials after the tapes came to light but the tribunal rejected the petitions.&#8221;The journal also commented on the social-economic of the trial and accompanying unrest as follows: &#8220;Muhammad Musa, a political analyst and former newspaper editor, said there was a risk that street violence might spiral out of control and threaten Bangladesh&#8217;s fledgling democracy. 

Instability in Bangladesh also is being fanned by other factors. The opposition is calling for the government to reinstate a system under which a non-partisan caretaker administration oversees elections. Ms. Hasina&#8217;s government scrapped this system two years ago. Protests over the issue have regularly turned violent, with clashes between police and demonstrators.
Workers&#8217; protests over safety issues at Bangladeshi factories that churn out clothes for Western brands also have added to the sense of chaos. In November, a fire at a factory outside Dhaka killed 112 people, the country&#8217;s worst garment-industry accident.&#8221;

The correspondent of the Wall Street Journal did not mention other deep scars of injury to the socio-economic fabric of the country, like Hallmark scam, Padma Bridge fiasco, and so on from which the ruling party desperately wants to distract public attention. In the aftermath of the verdict, world attention has also been digressed from Bangladesh to other news-making hot spots. While the Jamaat agitators in group or individuals during to picket openly were being tear gassed, fired upon rounded up by the police and para-military personnel deployed throughout the country, and in the capital and some other cities groups of &#8220;lynching&#8221; crowd were allowed to assemble in city centres, and chant for death penalty, in apparent defiance of the government that was supposedly seeking peace with Jamaat by &#8220;advising&#8221; the Tribunal to accord milder sentence. This &#8220;lynching crowd&#8221; grew bigger and bigger and continued till might fall on the 6th through the hartal days.
In Dhaka, &#8220;sponsored&#8221; arrivals overwhelmed the road-junction in Shahbag, as well as TV news and talk-shows through 7 February. &#8220;Blogger and On-line&#8221;, one of the enthusiast groups in the Shahbag crowd, named the place &#8220;Shahbag Square&#8221; emulating Tahrir Square of Cairo. The enthusiast, whose aim seems to be that of holding another mock trial in public to symbolically condemn all the accused under trial to the gallows, perhaps forget that the end result of Cairo&#8217;s Tahrir Square was the election to power of Muslim Brotherhood, which had grassroots connection and support, and not of the &#8220;bloggers&#8221; who trumpeted secular slogans.

Holiday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Hammer-fist said:


> These guys do not represent Bangladesh as their 4.6% share of the votes in Bangladesh is proof of (they are not even the 3rd biggest party but the 4th behind the Jatiya Party who got 7%.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jamat have 2 MPs whilst the third place Jatiya Party have 27 seats.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi general election, 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> KS, please do not take this forum seriously. These Jamatis hate Hindus and Indians and even Bangladeshis (as they believe Bangladesh should be part of Pakistan and hate Mujib for an independent Bangladesh). Every Indian poster on this forum who has visited Bangladesh or has had family who visited Bangladesh has said that they were treated hospitably and with warmth.
> 
> I want a stronger and richer Asia including Bangladesh, China and India.



kindly tell him I belong to BNP which represents 30-40% of the people..


----------



## Al-zakir

madx said:


> U shibir supporters how dare u make fun of my muhammad(s.)
> And u r spreading these shibir propaganda everywhere. U think ppl cant find u.
> Right after seeing this my blood started boiling and sudden pain of my head.
> 
> Tell me a shahbag actist wrting this in a sudden anger tells bad about MD(s). And doesnt forget to give "S" in bracket.
> A shibir activist made it and for his honor to MD(S) he doesnt forget to do to give "S" in bracket.
> Stop these childish.
> 
> U guys who support jamat they r actually not even actual muslim I think.
> Jamati leaders also often make fun of islam.
> 
> Doing these how long jamat can remain in this country I dont know.



I endorsed what kabiraz called you.

If you think low life UDICHI shilip ghusti, leftist, drunkard, drug addict and pre-mixers are your type then I think most of us will agree that there is a serious problem with your family background. 

Disliking Jamat is one thing but supporting rejected scumbags is just another scumbag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

kobiraaz said:


> yeah .. if you can read Bangla...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am ready to kill this b*stard with my bare hands.. just dont know him..



most probably a BD dada with a fake id


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

This Shahbagh "square" is a plot to get Jamaat banned @M_Saint @MBI Munshi @Al-zakir @idune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#8216;Jamaat ban on consensus&#8217;*

http://bdnews24.com/politics/2013/01/29/jamaat-ban-on-consensus

Senior Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-01-29 13:38:48.0 Updated: 2013-01-29 13:41:04.0
A national consensus may set off the government to ban Jamaat-e-Islami and its student front Islami Chhatra Shibir from politics, an Awami League leader said on Tuesday.

13
1
2 Print Friendly and PDF

Joint General Secretary Mahbub-Ul Alam Hanif&#8217;s comment on the widely discussed topic that the political parties accused of war crimes during 1971 should be banned came during a press conference at his party President&#8217;s Dhanmondi office.

The government may step in to outlaw such the parties only if that is what the people want, he added.

&#8220;If demanded by the people of the country, the government has the right to implement the decision taken by the people.&#8221;

Hanif was replying to the question whether Jamaat could be banned for the spate of violence it has unleashed over the past few months.

&#8220;But, it requires a national consensus,&#8221; he added. &#8220;The country&#8217;s major opposition party, the BNP, is still patronising Jamaat and Shibir. There will be a lot of obstacles if such a decision is to be taken without national consensus under the circumstances.&#8221;

The International Crimes Tribunal in its first verdict recently said evidence proved Jamaat-e-Islami had assisted the Pakistan army by raising &#8216;armed forces&#8217; during the War of Independence in the name of protecting Pakistan.

The verdict sentenced former Jamaat leader Abul Kalam Azad alias Bachchu ******* to death for crimes against humanity.

Hanif castigated the BNP for forging alliance with Jamaat.

&#8220;The entire country is concerned after witnessing the violence the Jamaat and Shibir had unleashed (Monday). But we have not seen the BNP concerned at all.&#8221;

&#8220;Rather, the leader of the opposition sat in a meeting with them in the evening.&#8221;

Jamaat supporters resorted to violent demonstrations across the country once again on Monday after a pause of several days to force the government to release its top leaders standing trial at the ICT for alleged war crimes.

The demonstration includes sudden attacks on police that injured at least 21 in Dhaka, including the Motijheel Police Station&#8217;s Officer in-Charge Hayatuzzaman.

At least five vehicles were set alight only in the capital while more than 200 were vandalised countrywide as the violence raged.

Media reports suggest, while visiting an injured police officer at Rajarbagh Police Hospital, Dhaka Metropolitan Police Commissioner Benazir Ahmed ordered police to shoot at Shibir activists on sight.

Asked why the Awami League was hesitant despite enjoying a two-thirds majority in Parliament, Hanif said, &#8220;Law cannot be passed all the time merely based on majority.&#8221;

Replying to a question whether the administration failed to prevent Jamaat and Shibir from running riot, Hanif said, &#8220;I think the law-enforcing agency is being patient in dealing with the situation. So I would not call it a failure.&#8221;

He, however, thought Jamaat and Shibir taking out processions and holding rallies in the areas banned for political activities amounts to some failure on the part of the law enforcers deployed there.

&#8220;The law-enforcing agencies have been ordered to resist any such violence in future with full force.&#8221;

Asked about the government&#8217;s plan of action against those financing the parties, he said, &#8220;Right at the moment the government is only concerned about execution of the war crimes trial. Stern action will be ensured gradually against the organsiations funding militancy.&#8221;

Janata Bank Chairman Abul Barakat recently suggested confiscating and nationalising all financial institutions tied to Jamaat-e-Islami.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Sahbag is NO square. And there are hundred of million of Bangladeshis want to ban Awami League only reason they can gather and voice their demand because of repressive police brutality and Awami kangaroo court. Awami League under multiple pressures and to cover up Padma bridge corruption/failure, economic failures are trying to use the issue as diversion. If Awami league sees things getting even harder they will try to initiate civil war and alreay in path to build their war criminal rap sheet.

There are thousands also making prayer for those who lost their life facing Awami League terrorism. 

*Janaza Salah for those who killed by Awami League on be half of those attending Shabag farce*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Jammat- Shibir are desperate and now spreading lots of propaganda and rumor using fake email id, facebook account and through photo shop. For this they have also opened couple of pages in facebook. One of such low quality photoshop propaganda has been detected...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Shahbagh waits for a spark
*

Shahbagh waits for a spark - bdnews24.com

*Grand rally at 3 pm*

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-02-07 20:50:59.0 Updated: 2013-02-08 04:56:32.0






With the supporting crowds swelling and the list of high-profile celebrity and political endorsements growing, the protesting youths are preparing for their &#8216;grand rally&#8217; at 3pm on Friday at Shahbagh.

The protest, that has resonated among the mass, rolled into a third straight day on Thursday and is expected to turn massive at the place they have dubbed as &#8216;Prajanma Chattar.

The organisers have called upon every citizen to join their on-going movement and chant slogans demanding death penalty for Jamaat-e-Islami leader Abdul Quader Molla.

The war crimes trial campaign, which bloggers took to Shahbagh, has also helped the freedom fighters regain their lost confidence in the youth.

Amiruddin Ahmed, a resident of Dhanmondi&#8217;s Shankar, was among the thousands of people who have joined the protest at Shahbagh.

&#8220;After coming here I have realised that the national flag is secure at the hands of our children,&#8221; he said.

The sexagenarian freedom fighter, who came there with his wife Rijia Amir, became quite emotional:&#8221; I pray from my heart that they grow big in life.&#8221;

Many of the 1971 &#8216;Golden Generation&#8217; like Ahmed have found their hangout at &#8216;Prajonma Chatar&#8217; to fresh draw inspiration.

The agitation for the demand spread across the country after a handful of protesters had started it on Tuesday at Shahbagh.

The Centre for Policy Dialogue and Bangladesh Samajtantrik Dal took out a procession that started from the Dhaka University&#8217;s Doyel Chattar and ended at Bahadur Shah Park at Old Dhaka. Sector Commanders&#8217; Forum has observed a programme at the Central Shaheed Minar with similar demand.






&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2404;

Leaders of several political parties and other organisations visited the scene and expressed solidarity with the protestors in the last two days amid growing popular buzz.

The protestors, however, snubbed Awami League Joint Secretary General and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina&#8217;s Special Assistant Mahbub-ul Alam Hanif on Thursday afternoon. He was denied the opportunity to deliver a speech and hurled with water bottles.

Awami League Presidium Member Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury had visited Shahbagh Wednesday on night, but she also returned without making a speech.

However, several Awami League leaders earlier visited Shahbagh and expressed their solidarity with the protestors.

As soon as Hanif left the spot, an announcement from the main stage said no political leader will be allowed to speak at Friday&#8217;s rally.

The International Crimes Tribunal-2 pronounced life in prison for Molla on Tuesday.

An internet activist body, Blogger and Online Activist Forum, rejected the verdict as &#8216;too light&#8217; hours after the judgement was delivered and called for a protest at Shahbagh.

People from other districts have started to flood the venue ahead of Friday&#8217;s programme.

The protestors have been singing, reciting poems, shouting slogans, screening films and making speeches.

Students from schools, colleges and universities sporting the nation flag on their heads started thronging the area since Thursday morning






*&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;*

More and more joined in as the day wore on, mostly young men and women, some with musical instruments to play. Many carried the national flag.

At around 10:30pm, it was announced that students of some of the universities in the United Kingdom have lent their support to the protest.

Students of the Faculty of Fine Arts are drawing images on the streets stretching from Shahbagh to International Crime tribunal.

A mass signature campaign was conducted on Thursday demanding capital punishment to war criminals.

The protestors say they will stay put until their demands are met.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Jammat- Shibir are desperate and now spreading lots of propaganda and rumor using fake email id, facebook account and through photo shop. For this they have also opened couple of pages in facebook. One of such low quality photoshop propaganda has been detected...



Awami thugs are desperate to cover their lie they manufactured, starting with lie #1 1 in 20 20 Bangladeshis killed during 1971. And what we seen so far whole tribunal was a farce, including the fact defense witness kidnapped by Awami League regime, judgement was already manufactured outside court before even trial ended. Now Awami league to cover its wholesale corruption, looting and failure in every aspect brought these type of thugs to stage farcial show in shabag.






Organizers of Shahbag square -- Though i know only one here... KObi akterzzuman azad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> Awami thugs are desperate to cover their lie they manufactured, starting with lie #1 1 in 20 20 Bangladeshis killed during 1971. And what we seen so far whole tribunal was a farce, including the fact defense witness kidnapped by Awami League regime, judgement was already manufactured outside court before even trial ended. *Now Awami league to cover its wholesale corruption, looting and failure in every aspect brought these type of thugs to stage farcial show in shabag.*



Stop your nonsense ... Shahbag protesters are all ordinary people and it has not been organized by any political or only political party activists are not attending there. There is a grand rally at 3 pm... then you will see. This is the demand of whole Bangladesh that they want death penalty of these war criminals. There is no denial in it. For your further information today all political party's leaders have been banned from giving any speech at Shahbagh and even yesterday Awami league Secretary Hanif was beaten by crowds at Shahbagh when he was trying to give speech. Even there is rumor that Government is very anxious about this rally as they are fearing this can turn out to be a movement of bringing down the government. So government has mobilized all the detective agencies for gathering information about the protesters and who are behind these protest. So please stop talking nonsense and accept the fact that Jamaat's day are numbered.

For your information Ashraful Islam Ratul was a fake profile most likely created by Shibir for spreading propaganda. In all facebook pages chagu's are posting with fake profile. That account is now deactivated. N what do you want to proof by re posting the Kobi's posted picture?? Regardless of whoever are the organizer it is important to see whether general public are supporting that or not. In this case you have seen it by your own and also going to see how general public are reacting to it and showing solidarity to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Shahbag protesters are all ordinary people and it has not been organized by any political or only political party activists are not attending there.



*You mean people like these:* man o man when your lie and deception going to end. If Awami League did not instigat and support this farcical gathering these people would not able to stand, just like no opposition were allowed to stand in the street. We did not forget you are captain of Awami thug brigade.






Organizers of Shahbag square -- Though i know only one here... KObi akterzzuman azad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Stop your nonsense ... Shahbag protesters are all ordinary people and it has not been organized by any political or only political party activists are not attending there. There is a grand rally at 3 pm... then you will see. This is the demand of whole Bangladesh that they want death penalty of these war criminals. There is no denial in it. For your further information today all political party's leaders have been banned from giving any speech at Shahbagh and even yesterday Awami league Secretary Hanif was beaten by crowds at Shahbagh when he was trying to give speech. Even there is rumor that Government is very anxious about this rally as they are fearing this can turn out to be a movement of bringing down the government. So government has mobilized all the detective agencies for gathering information about the protesters and who are behind these protest. So please stop talking nonsense and accept the fact that Jamaat's day are numbered.
> 
> For your information Ashraful Islam Ratul was a fake profile most likely created by Shibir for spreading propaganda. In all facebook pages chagu's are posting with fake profile. That account is now deactivated. N what do you want to proof by re posting the Kobi's posted picture?? Regardless of whoever are the organizer it is important to see whether general public are supporting that or not. In this case you have seen it by your own and also going to see how general public are reacting to it and showing solidarity to it.



*Are indian razakars like you true patriots?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Weren't you in Kolkata to get treated and if I remember correctly you were very grateful towards the West bengali doctor. I see you are paying in kind.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you call us, does French care what people of Mali call them?



I'm grateful to people not to any country and I've seen several times how you paid your kind regarding your origin. What went wrong in my comments though not clear to me. 

Yeah...the French and Mali comparison has been great, just see the ranking of France (your lala land) and Mali from where you migrated :

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2102rank.html 

Now go figure. Should you need some such more comparisons please let me know.


----------



## integra

Aha, looks like this place hasn't changed an inch. Anyways follow #shahbag on twitter ~~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

&#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2451; &#2541;&#2535; &#2447;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;!

&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2480;&#2494;&#2454; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;? &#2451;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#8217;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2482;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2486; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;&#8221;

&#8220;&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404;&#8221; &#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2456;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;

20 years later situation changed 180 degree....  ...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

aazidane said:


> This Shahbagh "square" is a plot to get Jamaat banned @M_Saint @MBI Munshi @Al-zakir @idune



Absolutely ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Aren't all these shabag walas from the awami/leftist circles. Ghadani clowns along with leftist bloggars have arranged it. Gathering 10-20 thousand people is not a problem for such a qater with money , media & power. Add to that some bypassers lured with Biryani along with some naive lots going there to have some fun. What do U thing @MBI Munshi @kobiraaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

????? ??????? ?????? ?? ??? ???? ??? ???? ???? ?? -?????? ???? | The Daily Sangram
40 years old wound would be heal but who will heal the current wound of this Family ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

kobiraaz said:


> &#2535;&#2543;&#2543;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2451; &#2541;&#2535; &#2447;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489; &#2451; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;!
> 
> &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2454; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;? &#2451;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2482;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2486; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2456;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> 20 years later situation changed 180 degree....  ...



Don't know how much of it is true, but 'amar fanshi chai' is a good read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> Aren't all these shabag walas from the awami/leftist circles. Ghadani clowns along with leftist bloggars have arranged it. Gathering 10-20 thousand people is not a problem for such a qater with money , media & power. Add to that some bypassers lured with Biryani along with some naive lots going there to have some fun. What do U thing @MBI Munshi @kobiraaz.



Nah...huge people are attending not concerned with any politics or crooked view, they want war criminals' capital punishment. This is the business of BAL, they are capitalizing the sentiment of huge masses. You wouldn't understand these games. One of my junior colleagues heavy emotional soft guy rushed there at the beginning. He is not involved in any politics, moreover he hates BAL and india. However, today he was saying that he along with his friends decided not attend anymore as chatra league captured the scene there. This guy once rallying for Felani's justice was attacked by chatra league and police, they had to run away. Also, today our COO had a banner signed by us "sokol judhdhaporadhider fashi chai". So, it's not that only politically motivated guys are gathering there. Do you sense the degree of BAL's deception and how they are gonna fill the basket from this success? Hujuge Bangali.



monitor said:


> ????? ??????? ?????? ?? ??? ???? ??? ???? ???? ?? -?????? ???? | The Daily Sangram
> 40 years old wound would be heal but who will heal the current wound of this Family ?



Link not opening.


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> Nah...huge people are attending not concerned with any politics or crooked view, they want war criminals' capital punishment. This is the business of BAL, they are capitalizing the sentiment of huge masses. You wouldn't understand these games. One of my junior colleagues heavy emotional soft guy rushed there at the beginning. He is not involved in any politics, moreover he hates BAL and india. However, today he was saying that he along with his friends decided not attend anymore as chatra league captured the scene there. This guy once rallying for Felani's justice was attacked by chatra league and police, they had to run away. Also, today our COO had a banner signed by us "sokol judhdhaporadhider fashi chai". So, it's not that only politically motivated guys are gathering there. Do you sense the degree of BAL's deception and how they are gonna fill the basket from this success? Hujuge Bangali.
> 
> 
> 
> Link not opening.



politics is nothing but playing with public sentiment, a famously politician once told me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkPrince

aazidane said:


> politics is nothing but playing with public sentiment, a famously politician once told me.



bro u r getting wiser n wiser day by day. what r u eating these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

DarkPrince said:


> bro u r getting wiser n wiser day by day. what r u eating these days



I am the dumbest poster on PDF


----------



## Al-zakir

@ Awami and leftist

I ask you. Can you call it fair, plain and flat? I mean this people has police protection and free food whearas Jamat-BNP are welcome with paper spray and stick as soon as they try to stand on the street.

By the way, these people are same people who participate in Boshaki mela every year. So what's the bigy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

@PlanetSoldier, that's a pretty sad state of affairs. But the questions is who is leading these floks? Ignorants R there but less compared to the leftist/gazakoors IMO. Ghadhani and all like minded groups who is the major benficery of these dalal gov is in this. As for sushil and sanskritik shangatons , we all know the type of organizations they R. This whole thing is quite well planned and lead by awami-leftist axis. No rocket science. Btw how many do U think R there. What did your friend say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> @PlanetSoldier, that's a pretty sad state of affairs. But the questions is who is leading these floks? Ignorants R there but less compared to the leftist/gazakoors IMO. Ghadhani and all like minded groups who is the major benficery of these dalal gov is in this. As for sushil and sanskritik shangatons , we all know the type of organizations they R. This whole thing is quite well planned and lead by awami-leftist axis. No rocket science. Btw how many do U think R there. What did your friend say?



It's better to let them dance on their hype...why worry man? They know it's a safe protest...no police, chatra league are gonna hurt them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Teeming thousands chant &#8216;Hang them all&#8217;






*Tens of thousands of people forgetting their caste, professional and political identities descended on Shahbagh intersection on Friday afternoon with the chant of &#8216;Death penalty to all war criminals&#8217;, including Abdul Quader Molla, and a ban on the politics of Jamaat-e-Islami.*

The &#8216;grand rally&#8217; at the intersection, called &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217;, ended with a vow to spread the ongoing movement from Teknaf to Tetulia.

People from across the broad spectrum of society who gathered from far and wide of Bangladesh also took an oath to carry on their movement demanding death penalty for all war criminals and pledged to boycott all business and social organisations, including media outlets, of the Islamist party.

The rally organisers repeatedly reaffirmed their resolve to take their movement forward until all war criminals were handed down the capital punishment.

The protesters took oath: &#8220;The platform of the masses will spread the movement across the country from Teknaf to Tetulia untl the death penalty of the despicable Razakars, al-Badrs, genocide plotters and rapists of the 1971 [Liberation War]. The movement will continue until the politics of Jamaat-Shibir is banned. We&#8217;ve to do work so that the anti-liberation elements that had been released after the 1975 period are put before the special tribunal.&#8221;

Demanding a ban on the business, social and cultural organisations run by the war criminals, the rally was told that the Jamaat and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir were infiltrating into organisations by collecting funds through these institutions.

The campaigners took the oath: &#8220;We&#8217;ll demand arrest and maximum punishment to the Jamaat-Shibir leaders and activists who have threatened to push the country into a civil war.&#8221;

People including women took the oath to occupy the streets until the government outlawed the Jamaat-run business establishments -- Islami Bank, Ibn Sina, several coaching centres including Focus and Retina, media outlets including Diganta Television and the daily Naya Diganta &#8211; and revoked citizenship of their activists.

They took oath: &#8220;We&#8217;ll boycott all the educational and cultural organisations that spread anti-liberation thoughts among the children. In a word, we&#8217;ll boycott all the political, social and financial institutions.&#8221;

They further promised: &#8220;Through video clips and newspaper reports, we&#8217;ll help in bringing to trial those who threatened of civil war. We&#8217;ll not subscribe to the newspapers of the war criminals in our homes and offices.&#8221;






The rally began at Shahbagh with the announcement of a &#8216;Chorompotro&#8217; or the ultimate call to hang the war criminals from the main platform for the rally erected atop a pick-up truck at 3pm.

In order to give the rally an apolitical look, at one stage all partisan banners and festoons were removed from the rally, barring those demanding capital punishment for the war criminals.
Blogger Shahidul Islam Raju read out the &#8216;Chorompotro&#8217; and the national anthem was sung after that.

The spirit at the venue was infectious as people broke into the chants of &#8220;Tui *******&#8221; (you are a war criminal) and the protesters stood and sang the national anthem in chorus at the rally organised by Blogger and Online Activists Network.

People in droves came to the rally venue from across the capital in a procession of vehicles and in small groups carrying the national flag, musical instruments, banners and placards.

The gathering had run as far back as to the streets up to Doel intersection, Banglamotor, Kataban and Matsya Bhaban areas from the rally venue.

Anjan Roy hosted the presentation at the main rally stage while freedom fighter Nasiruddin Yusuf Bachchu assisted him.

The rally was addressed by Mili Rahman, widow of Shaheed Flight Lieutenant M Matiur Rahman Bir Shrestha &#8211; one of the most valiant heroes of the Liberation War &#8211; educationist and eminent writer Prof Muhammad Zafar Iqbal, Dhaka University Vice-chancellor AASM Arefin Siddique, and freedom fighter and cultural personalities Kamal Lohani and Hasan Imam.

They shouted slogans standing at the main platform demanding execution of the Razakars and the &#8216;war criminals&#8217;.

Overwhelmed by their Liberation War spirit, Mili Rahman said, &#8220;Our new generation is awake. No-one can stop us. It&#8217;s that Ekattor when we librated the country. Today you, the youngsters, will build a country free of Razakars and Shibir.&#8221;

Kamal Lohani also vowed to ensure trial of the war criminals. &#8220;Today the people have stood up.&#8221;

Later, Imran H Sarker, a lead organiser of the demonstration that began shortly after Jamaat leader Molla was sentenced to life in prison for war crimes on Tuesday, administered the oath to thousands of people, mostly youths.

Earlier, he announced a four-point charter of demands. The demands are: all the war criminals have to be given capital punishment, the Jamaat-Shibir politics has to be banned, those who threatened civil war have to be identified and put on trial, and all the forces which rehabilitated the war criminals have to be brought to trial.

To the dismay of many, the ICT-2 on Tuesday awarded Molla life in prison for his crimes against humanity during the Liberation War in 1971. People of all strata and various organisations, including the socio-political and cultural ones, said they expected death penalty for him.

Outraged by the &#8216;too little&#8217; punishment, cultural and political activists and youngsters, mostly university students and bloggers, whipped up protests on the social media and blogs. People started converging at Shahbagh in the heart of the capital since Tuesday afternoon soon after the delivery of the verdict.

They then grew in numbers and have been keeping candle-lit vigil for the last four nights.

The protest spirit also spread to other parts of Bangladesh and voices called for hanging the Jamaat-e-Islami stalwart.

Different professional bodies, pro-liberation forces, students and commoners staging the sit-in demanding Molla&#8217;s execution on Wednesday called the mass gathering for Friday.

Responding to the call for institution of a people&#8217;s court at the heart of the capital, people started gathering at the intersection and its surrounding areas to join the rally in small protest procession from Friday morning.

The gathering covered Kataban, Shishu Park, BSMMU and Fine Arts Faculty of Dhaka University by 1pm and the attendance swelled ever since.

The organisers said that the rally was called to give the campaign an &#8216;apolitical&#8217; shape.

The streets turned into a huge human sea by 3pm. An official of the Detective Branch (DB) of police said that some 250,000 people joined the mass rally.

The pro-liberation activists shared the ABC of asserting the right to get justice shouting creative slogans.

&#8220;Q for Quader Molla/Tui *******&#8221; (you are a war criminal), S for Sayedee/ Tui *******, M for Mujaheed/ Tui *******, N for Nizami/ Tui *******, G for Ghulam Azam/ Tui *******,&#8221; they shouted at the rally.

The Jamaat had opposed Bangladesh's independence from Pakistan in 1971. The party had sided with Pakistani troops during the war when officially three million people were killed, and the fundamentalist party allegedly masterminded the murders of the country's leading intelligentsia including professors, doctors and journalists.

Teeming thousands chant

Thousands in Ctg call for execution
*
Thousands of people from the all strata of society thronged the Chittagong Press Club at Jamal Khan Road for a third straight day on Friday demanding that all the war criminals including Jamaat-e-Islami leader Abdul Quader Molla be executed.*

Everyone who joined the sit-in, starting from 3pm, was chanting the same slogan &#8216;Death penalty to all war criminals&#8217;.

As the day wore on, the area stretching from the city&#8217;s Cheragi Pahar to Jamal Khan intersection turned into a human sea.

The crowd included students, teachers, professionals, cultural and political activists.

The protestors have been singing, reciting poems, shouting slogans, screening films and making speeches to press home the demand

The organisers decided not to allow anyone to deliver political speech at the programme. Leaders of several political parties including ruling Awami League, Centre for Policy Dialogue (CPD), Workers Party, Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal (JaSad) joined it and expressed solidarity with the protestors.






The ICT-2 on Tuesday awarded Molla life in prison for his crimes against humanity during the Liberation War in 1971, angering millions. People of all strata and various organisations, including the socio-political and cultural ones, said they expected death penalty for him.

Outraged by the &#8216;too little&#8217; punishment, cultural and political activists and youngsters, mostly university students and bloggers, whipped up protests on the social media and blogs. People started converging at Shahbagh in the heart of the capital since Tuesday afternoon soon after the delivery of the verdict.

The demonstration spread to Chittagong the next day after some youngsters, online activists and cultural activists began streaming into the spot.

Films upholding the spirit of the 1971 Liberation War will be screened later in the night.

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/02/08/thousands-in-ctg-call-for-execution


----------



## Mattrixx

Cry for Jamaat ban





*A sea of humanity thronged the Shahbag intersection, now called &#8220;Prajanma Chattar&#8221; on Friday demanding that Jamaat-Islami be banned in Bangladesh.*

The demonstrators, calling for capital punishment for the &#8220;war criminals&#8221;, vowed at the &#8216;grand rally&#8217; to continue with their fight until the party, which opposed Bangladesh&#8217;s War of Independence in 1971, was declared outlawed.

The verdicts pronounced by the International Crimes Tribunal-2 so far prove that the members of the Islamist party were involved in war crimes during the Liberation War, which culminated in the formation of Bangladesh.

People from different walks of life took to the streets of Dhaka ever since Jamaat&#8217;s Assistant secretary General Abdul Quader Molla was awarded life term by the ICT-2 for his involvement in war crimes. They are demanding that Molla be hanged.

Tens of thousands of people now want to spread their agitation to the farthest corners of the country, from Teknaf to Tetulia. They also demanded that the people and financial institutions having links with the Islamist party be boycotted.

The protestors also joined the Convenor of the Blogger and Online Activist Network, Imran H Sarkar, who presided over Friday&#8217;s rally, in demanding that the Bangladeshi citizenship of the Jamaat leaders be revoked.

The first verdict delivered by the ICT against Abul Kalam Azad alias &#8216;Bachchu *******&#8217; on Jan 21, underlined Jamaat&#8217;s role in carrying out war crimes. The tribunal&#8217;s second verdict provided a more vivid account of the Islamist party&#8217;s complicity with the Pakistani forces in 1971.






ICT&#8217;s first verdict described as to how the party set up &#8220;armed forces&#8221; to &#8220;save Pakistan&#8221;, and in the process helped the Pakistani forces against &#8220;unarmed Bengalis&#8221;.

The tribunal, headed by Justice Obaidul Hassan, observed: &#8220;There is no way to overlook the selfless sacrifice of the Bengalis in the face of atrocities in 1971. At the time, no country in the world had to undergo such sacrifice and pain to attain freedom.&#8221;

In its second verdict, the tribunal highlighted the involvement of Jamaat and its then students&#8217; organisation &#8211; Islami Chhatra Sangha, in carrying out war crimes.

The verdict read: &#8220;The people of East Pakistan supported Bangladesh and fought for its independence. But a small number of Bengalis, Biharis, others supporting Pakistan and a few religious parties, especially Jamaat-i-Islami and its students&#8217; wing Islami Chhatra Sangha, Muslim League &#8230;. in their barbaric efforts to resist the independence of Bangladesh either joined hands with the occupying Pakistani forces or helped them.&#8221;

&#8220;Most of them were either involved in barbaric acts or were conduit to them within the confines of Bangladesh, violating all international norms.&#8221;

The verdict said that in order to identify and eliminate the religious minorities, especially the Hindus, the Bengali intellectuals, the political groups under the Awami League and the pro-Liberation unarmed people, the Pakistani government and its armed forces formed groups like *******, Al-Badr, Al-Shams and Shanti Committee.






The tribunal then linked the Islami party with the pro-Pakistani forces and observed:&#8220;Jamaat-i-Islami and other pro-Pakistan political parties played an important role in setting up para-military forces to eliminate unarmed Bengalis in the name of saving Pakistan.&#8221;

Thousands of people from various walks of life, in processions with placards and festoons, started pouring into Shahbagh since morning. The intensity of the sloganeering increased with the passage of time.

In order to give the rally an apolitical look, at one stage all partisan banners and festoons were removed, barring those demanding capital punishment for the war criminals.

At around 3pm, blogger Shahidul Islam Raju read out the &#8216;Chorompotro&#8217;, the ultimate call to hang the war criminals, followed by the national anthem.

Moderated by freedom fighter Nasiruddin Yusuf Bachchu, the rally was addressed by Mili Rahman, wife of Shaheed Flight Lieutenant M Matiur Rahman Bir Shrestha (one of the most valiant heroes of the Liberation War), educationist and eminent writer Prof Jafar Iqbal, Dhaka University Vice-chancellor AASM Arefin Siddique, and freedom fighter and cultural personalities Kamal Lohani and Hasan Imam.

They chanted slogans standing at the main platform demanding execution of the Razakars and the war criminals.

Mili Rahman said, &#8220;Our new generation is awake. No-one can stop us. It&#8217;s that Ekattor when we librated the country. Today you, the youngsters, will build a country free of Razakars and Shibir.&#8221;

The protests, demanding capital punishment for Molla, was started by the Blogger and Online Activist Network and was later joined by other organizations.

Cry for Jamaat ban - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

@Al-zakir , bro U R on ignore list of those ignorant clowns. So why bother? 



PlanetSoldier said:


> It's better to let them dance on their hype...why worry man? They know it's a safe protest..*.no police, chatra league are gonna hurt them*.



That's the real gist of this hype , actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

I am all for punishing criminals. Problems with this trial:

- politically motivated to suppress JI
- political theater to inflame public passion about 1971
- this court is not considered impartial by many
- death penalty is considered uncivilized by many countries:
UN moratorium on the death penalty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
- life imprisonment without parole is a better option

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

It was a great day actually. So much roar and hatred for those raazakars.
Expected them to withdraw this protest but they are not gonna stop.
its a great slap on the face of Molla for his "V" sign.

And challenge to the young rejakars that the people of whole bengal hate them.

Nothing like this has happened if the young rejakars accepted the trial and not come on street.
I think their recent violation worked as a spark for this protest.


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> It was a great day actually. So much roar and hatred for those raazakars.
> Expected them to withdraw this protest but they are not gonna stop.
> its a great slap on the face of Molla for his "V" sign.
> 
> And challenge to the young rejakars that the people of whole bengal hate them.
> *
> Nothing like this has happened if the young rejakars accepted the trial and not come on street.
> I think their recent violation worked as a spark for this protest*.



Awami league twist to a democratic protest, the trial has been questioned by the intl. community as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Al-zakir said:


> I endorsed what kabiraz called you.
> 
> If you think low life UDICHI shilip ghusti, leftist, drunkard, drug addict and pre-mixers are your type then I think most of us will agree that there is a serious problem with your family background.
> 
> Disliking Jamat is one thing but supporting rejected scumbags is just another scumbag.



Vai Pichi zakir,
Dont bother they r amjonota. Not brainwashed cruel minded people like u.
Tell me briefly infront of the people what the problem they got from their family background.
If this support was for leftist then they would have been to the moon now.

Some ppl there were telling raazakars "kukur"
But I would request them to not say so because "kukur" is a loyal animal.
Raazars dont deserve that.
Atlast "Beta, raazakar dekhsos mukti dekhos nai, tor raazakar er chamra khule juta banabo shala"

I dont know he understand bengali or not as seen him telling urdu. In that case my words r ruined

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Luffy 500 said:


> @PlanetSoldier, that's a pretty sad state of affairs. But the questions is who is leading these floks? Ignorants R there but less compared to the leftist/gazakoors IMO. Ghadhani and all like minded groups who is the major benficery of these dalal gov is in this. As for sushil and sanskritik shangatons , we all know the type of organizations they R. This whole thing is quite well planned and lead by awami-leftist axis. No rocket science. Btw how many do U think R there. What did your friend say?


The following article tells more about Dada Commies being in the driving seat of RAWAMY's affairs,which I have been pointing all along. Dada Commie being the historical enemy of Muslim, RAW took the best bait to shake hand with them to annul Islam from BD IMO. 

*&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;*
&#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470; : &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;-&#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;' &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2468;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2541; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2468;&#2482; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;-&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;' &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;'&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2458;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2451;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;' &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;- &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2439; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453; &#2453;&#2498;&#2463;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2488;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;-&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2468;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2468;&#2478;' &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2451; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2464;&#2494;&#2453;' &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;'&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;- &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;! &#2468;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;! &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;'&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2468;&#2478;'&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;! &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2486;&#2495;&#2463; &#2470;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; (&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482 &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2535;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2539; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2486;&#2495;&#2463; &#2470;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2451; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;! &#2447;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;' &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2507;&#2488;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2488; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2472;&#2451;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2477;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2474;&#2482;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2488;&#2503;' &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2475;&#2508;&#2460;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2488;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2451; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2496; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2503;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2472;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2478;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2439; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2454;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;' &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;! &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;' &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;' &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495; &#2451; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439;' &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2451; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2535;&#2542; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2447;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2451; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;&#2477;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;!

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;'&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2498;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2472;&#2468;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2434;&#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;'&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;'&#2480;&#2494; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;, &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;' &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2467;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2478;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;' &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2496;&#2474; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2439;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;-&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495; &#2451; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;'&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;'&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2451; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;-&#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2454;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- &#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;' &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;' &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2478;&#2467;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2482; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2539; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2467;&#2495;-&#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;' &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;' &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2467;&#2495; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2404; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503; &#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;' &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2497;&#2439;&#2472;' &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2468;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;-&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2469;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2487;&#2503;&#2439; &#2439;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2496; &#2472;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;' &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476;-&#2441;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2471;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2456;&#2507;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;' &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2456;&#2507;&#2482;' &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2497;&#2439;&#2472;' &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;-&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2451; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2458;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2434;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2497;&#2487;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2455;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> I am all for punishing criminals. Problems with this trial:
> 
> - *politically motivated to suppress JI*
> - political theater to inflame public passion about 1971
> - this court is not considered impartial by many
> - death penalty is considered uncivilized by many countries:
> UN moratorium on the death penalty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> - life imprisonment without parole is a better option



There is nothing to suppress JI, They r minority in the country. Patritic ppl of AL,Bnp and non supporters hate them.
And to public demand "Hang them all" will be the best option.
Even Bnp is now backing the supporters calling them as democratic protester( if u seen news).
So jamat's future is not so good to me.


----------



## sepoi

vat pochle khaowa jay orthat panta vat. kintu polau pochle je ghondo choray tate are polau kahowa chole na. dan rajnitic ra hoilo vat ar so called intelectual bam ra hoilo polau. bam ra name communist kintu sharther jonno oder theko boro capitalist paowa duskor


----------



## idune

*UN rights experts say Bangladesh war crimes trials not fair *

*Rights experts said, Bangladesh war crimes trials are not being held in a due process, voicing concern at recent sentences for Islamic leaders.*

*Two independent United Nations human rights experts said, Bangladesh war crimes trials are not being held in a due process, voicing concern at recent sentences for Islamic leaders.*

Some reports say defendants are already clear to be executed in 26 March 2013, despite repeated denials of govt, saying the trial has yet to conclude.

*The International Crimes Tribunal in Bangladesh recently sentenced Abdul Kalam Azad to death, following a trial conducted in absentia that did not provide for all the guarantees of a fair trial and due process, the UN human rights office (OHCHR) said in a statement.*

Then on 5 February, the Tribunal sentenced Abdul Kader Molla to life imprisonment. Judicial proceedings are underway in several other cases and there is a risk that the defendants could also be sentenced to death.

The government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in 2010 initiated the trials. Jamaat-e-Islami &#8212; a key partner in a former Bangladeshi government &#8212; says the charges are politically motivated. Authorities deny the claim.

Bangladesh became part of Pakistan at the end of British occupation in 1947 but it broke away from Pakistan in 1971 after a war between Bangladeshi nationalists, who were backed by India, and Pakistani forces. Some factions in Bangladesh opposed the break with Pakistan.

&#8220;Given the historic importance of these trials and the possible application of the death penalty, it is vitally important that all defendants before the Tribunal receive a fair trial,&#8221; said the UN Special Rapporteur on extrajudicial, summary or arbitrary executions, Christof Heyns, and the Special Rapporteur on the independence of judges and lawyers, Gabriela Knaul.

Heyns voiced alarm at the fair trial and due process concerns raised during proceedings that led to the imposition of the death penalty against Mr. Azad, including that the trial was conducted in absentia.

*Knaul said she is concerned by questions that have been raised about the impartiality of judges and prosecution services of the Tribunal, as well as their independence from the executive.

&#8220;Witnesses and lawyers for the defence have also complained about an atmosphere of hostility, intimidation and harassment,&#8221; she added.
*
Jamaat-e-Islami was a key partner in the former government of Khaleda Zia, a longtime political rival of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina. Zia has called the tribunal a farce, while Hasina has urged Zia to stop backing those she says fought against independence.

UN rights experts say Bangladesh war crimes trials not fair | Asia-Pasific | World Bulletin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

People awakened to protect democracy

BNP acting secretary-general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir Friday said the people have awakened to realise their demands and that peoples movement cannot be suppressed through repression.

He is upbeat about restoration of the non-party caretaker government (CG) system for holding the next general election in a free, fair and credible manner.

The BNP leader made the remark when journalists asked his opinion about the nonstop Shabagh sit-in demonstrations organised by young bloggers and social workers and participated by mass people, mainly on demand for capital punishment of war-crime accused and building a new-look Bangladesh free from communal politics.

Peoples movement, movement for protecting democracyvictory is certain, he said, without elaborating.

In this context, Mirza Fakhrul, just released from jail, was also optimistic about restoration of the caretaker government through the opposition movement with mass support.

People have awakened to realise their demand for restoration of non-party CG system. Countrymen will realise their demand by waging a strong movement and struggle..Govt cant stop it through repression, killing and arrest, he said.

He made the remarks while talking to journalists after placing wreath at the graveyard of party founder late president Ziaur Rahman at Sher-e-Bangla Nagar in the capital in the afternoon.

Fakhrul alleged that the Awami League-led grand-alliance government is hatching a conspiracy to resist oppositions movement through repression on the opposition leaders and activists, saying that the government wont be able to stop the movement.

He also called upon the party leaders and activists to make the oppositions next course of action a success.

The BNP-led 18-party alliance has a programme of countrywide demonstrations today on the CG demand.

BNP leaders and activists, including Moudud Ahmed, Jamiruddin Sircar, Mirza Abbas, Amanullah Aman, Ruhul Kabir Rizvi and Abdus Salam, were present.

daily sun | First Page | People awakened to protect democracy


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> There is nothing to suppress JI, They r minority in the country. Patritic ppl of AL,Bnp and non supporters hate them.
> And to public demand "Hang them all" will be the best option.
> Even Bnp is now backing the supporters calling them as democratic protester( if u seen news).
> So jamat's future is not so good to me.



Please read the above article in Bangla. It clearly says that this is AL tactics to make JI give up their coalition and support to BNP in next election. That is putting political pressure and it raises the question of AL motive for this trial and its timing in the first place.

"Hang them all" without an internationally recognized fair trial, sounds like lynch mob to me, just like Ku Klux Klan, regardless of who supports it:
Lynching - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






As for who hates JI, please express your own opinion, let people express themselves who they hate or not and present sources of statistical poll data if you have any.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> Please read the above article in Bangla. It clearly says that this is AL tactics to make JI give up their coalition and support to BNP in next election. That is putting political pressure and it raises the question of AL motive for this trial and its timing in the first place.
> 
> "Hang them all" without an internationally recognized fair trial, sounds like lynch mob to me, just like Ku Klux Klan, regardless of who supports it:
> Lynching - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for who hates JI, please express your own opinion, let people express themselves who they hate or not and present sources of statistical poll data if you have any.




Okay same to the ppl who want the rights back:

Demand for victims' right to appeal

The capital's Shahbagh took a different look yesterday. The surrounding buildings, billboards, lampposts, trees on central reservations and even the tarmac became the means of expressing people's demands.

&#8220;Rights to appeal. Why victim's rights to be denied?&#8221; a group of youths wrote on the street in white paint and flowers. The simple two sentences were enough to share their agony with the mass.

Banners, placards, graffiti and paintings demonstrated other popular demands that were also chanted by tens of thousands of protesters at the square for the last four days.

Their grievances were against the International Crimes (Tribunals) Act, 1973, which kept very little right for the victims to appeal against a verdict of the tribunal as well as against the government. It was not amended to ensure this right for the war crime victims of 1971.

As per section 21 (1) of the act, &#8220;A person convicted of any crime specified in section 3 and sentenced by a tribunal shall have the right of appeal to the Appellate Division of the Supreme Court of Bangladesh against such conviction and sentence.&#8221;

But section 21 (2) of the act says, &#8220;The government [which represents the victims in the war crimes trial] shall have the right of appeal to the Appellate Division of the Supreme Court of Bangladesh against an order of acquittal.&#8221;

Hasib Nomanee, an independent filmmaker and a member of the group, said, &#8220;It's unfair and injustice.&#8221;

The victim should have equal rights to appeal against any verdict of the tribunal, said Nomanee and demanded that the government amends the act to give equal rights by incorporating the words &#8220;or inadequacy of sentence&#8221; in section 21 (2) in the ongoing session.

"We were the victims in 1971 as our fathers, mothers, brothers and sisters were killed. Now we are again becoming the victim&#8230; of inadequate laws," he said.

A festoon hanging from a tree on the central reservation was demanding the legal rights to try Jamaat-e-Islami at the tribunal as a party as the party as whole was involved in crimes against humanity and genocide.

&#8220;Trial of Jamaat to be held as a war criminal organisation -- Jamaat is Nazi of Bangla,&#8221; a poster read.

Currently, there is no provision under the International Crimes (Tribunals) Act, 1973, to try any organisation or party at the tribunal.

The tribunal in its recently delivered verdict against Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah said, "The act of 1973 remains silent as regards responsibility of any 'organisation' for the atrocities committed in the territory of Bangladesh in 1971 war of liberation.&#8221;

Hafiz Asad Ankon, a freelance photographer, said Jamaat must be tried as a war criminal organisation for committing crimes during the Liberation War.

&#8220;The government should amend the law, if necessary, to bring Jamaat under trail as a party,&#8221; he added.

According to documents, at the historic Nuremberg Tribunal in Germany, which was formed for trying Nazi war criminals of World War II, trials of seven Nazi organisations were held alongside 21 individuals.

A festoon at the rally demanded ban on Jamaat-e-Islami after trying the party at the tribunal.

A six-year-old girl had a placard hung from her neck which read, &#8220;I don't want to grow up in a society with Razakars.&#8221;

A group of youths were carrying a coffin and chanting, &#8220;The coffin is ready&#8230; [we] want the body. Hang the Razakars.&#8221;

Vice-Chancellor Prof Anwar Hossain of Jahangirnagar University at the rally said the parliament needs to pass a law that ensures the right of the victims of atrocities committed in 1971 to appeal. He said it seemed to him that the suspects were enjoying the right which the victims did not have.

A festoon at the rally read, &#8220;We don't want tax-payers' money spent on keeping razakars in jail.&#8221;

Shahbagh rally unites nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

M_Saint said:


> The following article tells more about Dada Commies being in the driving seat of RAWAMY's affairs,which I have been pointing all along. Dada Commie being the historical enemy of Muslim, RAW took the best bait to shake hand with them to annul Islam from BD IMO.
> 
> *&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;
> &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;*



Thanks for the article. Lot of info about Moscow-ponthi (follower), I guess the author is talking about Left-leaning former members of communist/socialist party members who are now in AL. Since Moscow now is no longer totalitarian, I am guessing they now have converted their ideology to Democratic Socialism?
Democratic socialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If they are not blind supporters of India, support for Moscow or Democratic socialism is not a problem for Bangladesh IMO, in the bigger long term picture.


----------



## Mattrixx

Youths rekindle spirit of '71
*Tens of thousands of people raise voice against religion-based politics, demand capital punishment to war criminals, vow to boycott Jamaat-Shibir *





Shahbagh intersection made history yesterday where the nation witnessed its recent memory's biggest crowd that gathered to demand capital punishment to all the war criminals, including Quader Mollah.

There were men and women, boys and girls, young and old -- tens of thousands of them -- from all walks of life who turned the few square kilometres area into a human sea.

Since early morning, people started flocking the intersection first in their hundreds then in thousands, carrying national flags, banners and placards for the 3:00pm mass rally. By then, the crowd stretched as far as the eye can see.

From Matsya Bhaban in the south to Kataban intersection in the north and from Hotel Ruposhi Bangla intersection in the east to TSC in the west, the crowd spilled everywhere. The participation of young generation was overwhelming.

Through various slogans, they made their demand for death sentence to all the war criminals loud and clear registered their determination to resist Jamaat-e-Islami and Islami Chhatra Shibir.

It was the fourth day of the non-stop protest, which began just hours after a war crimes tribunal on Tuesday sentenced Jamaat leader Quader Mollah to life term in prison for his crimes against humanity during the country's 1971 Liberation War.

The movement was launched by Bloggers and Online Activist Network, but it soon transformed into a mass movement.

Demonstrators have been saying a life term for Mollah was too lenient; they demand death sentence for him.

Protestors have kept the interaction under their occupation since Tuesday afternoon, with several hundreds of them staying overnights without sleep.

From yesterday's rally, people took an oath to continue the movement until their demand is met. In addition to capital punishment to all the war criminals, the demonstrators called for banning Jamaat and its student wing Shibir.

They also pledged to boycott all businesses, banks, media outlets and social and cultural organisations owned by Jamaat leaders.

&#8220;We pledge to keep on demanding trial under a special tribunal of those Razakars and Al-Badrs who were convicted and were under trial but freed after 1975," said Imran H Sarkar, administering the oath from a makeshift stage erected atop a truck at the intersection.

Imran, convenor of Bloggers and Online Activist Network, is one of the initiators of the movement.

"We pledge that we will continue our movement from Teknaf to Tetulia under the leadership of general people until highest punishment is given to Razakars-Al-Badrs who committed crimes against humanity like genocide and rape in 1971," protestors read after Imran.

The mass rally began with the recitation of a poem and rendering of the National Anthem.

"This is another 1971," said Mili Rahman, widow of Birshrestha Matiur Rahman.

"Today we are united in our single demand. We freed the country in 1971 and today you will free it once again from Razakars and Jamaat-Shibir&#8230;. None can hold us back," she said.

Noted writer Prof Muhammad Zafar Iqbal said, "I am here to offer my apology to you. I wrote in newspapers that the new generation only hits 'like' on Facebook and writes on blogs, but does not take to the streets. You have proved me wrong, and I thank you all for this."

"The year 2013 has turned into 1971 and those of you who did not see 1971 are now witnessing '71 in the year of 2013," he added.

"Study when it's time to study, write poems when it's time to write poems, listen to music when it's time to listen to music &#8230; and take to the streets when you need to. It is the happiest day of my life. All the martyrs and the country people are thankful to you," he said.

Journalist Kamal Lohani said the entire country heard the roars of the mass people. "The only punishment to the war criminals, not only Quader but to all, is capital punishment. Besides, their politics will also have to be banned."

Youths rekindle spirit of '71

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> Okay same to the ppl who want the rights back:
> 
> Demand for victims' right to appeal
> 
> 
> Shahbagh rally unites nation



Political slogans are just that slogans and demands by some people. They do not change the fact that:

- this govt. motive for this trial is political
- this court credibility and integrity is openly challenged by many countries in the International community, including the UN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> Thanks for the article. Lot of info about Moscow-ponthi (follower), I guess the author is talking about Left-leaning former members of communist/socialist party members who are now in AL. Since Moscow now is no longer totalitarian, I am guessing they now have converted their ideology to Democratic Socialism?
> Democratic socialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If they are not blind supporters of India, support for Moscow or Democratic socialism is not a problem for Bangladesh IMO, in the bigger long term picture.



Shahbagh rally unites nation
Politicians inspired
Hasan Jahid Tusher

The ruling Awami League believes the countrywide movement supporting war crimes trial has led to a new beginning to end the unfinished revolution of the Liberation War in 1971.

Terming it a step forward in uniting the progressive and democratic forces, AL says the movement will once again draw a clear line between the pro- and anti-liberation forces.

"The movement will inspire a qualitative change in the country's politics," said AL presidium member Obaidul Quader referring to the movement at Shahbagh.

He said such spontaneous movement had not been seen in Bangladesh since the mass upsurge in 1969 and the liberation war in 1971. Through this movement it would be easier to tell who hold the spirit of 1971 and who of 1947.

Obaidul, also the communications minister, yesterday told The Daily Star that the youths had given their message loud and clear. "They have expressed no-confidence in the prevailing ill politics."

Meanwhile, the main opposition BNP, which had been doubtful about the spirit of the movement and had described it as government-motivated, yesterday said the country had once again proved that it was still able to wake up and unite in any crisis.

BNP Standing Committee Member Lt Gen (retd) Mahbubur Rahman claimed that they were very much with the movement, as they too support the trial of war criminals. "I personally support this movement. We oppose those who committed crimes against humanity," he said.

The former Army chief said the youths of the country had once again proved that they could take to the streets in any crisis like they had done in 1971.

However, BNP acting secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir kept from making any comment on the Shahbagh movement.

The Workers Party of Bangladesh, AL's ally in the 14-party combine, said those who raised questions about the war crimes trial had remained isolated from the people.

Its president Rashed Khan Menon said the countrywide movement proved that the nation was united in the war crimes trial issue. "It is evident that the trial is not a partisan agenda, rather a national one," said Menon while addressing a party gathering before attending the Shahbagh movement in the capital.

NO AL LEADERS WILL TALK AT SHAHBAGH
Party insiders said AL President and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina had advised her party's top ranking leaders not to give speech at the Shahbagh demonstration, as the opposition might try to give the spontaneous movements a political colour.

The directives came Thursday night after a few of the ruling party leaders and ministers, including AL Joint General Secretary Mahbubul Alam Hanif, were mistreated by some of the demonstrators of the mass movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saleen_s7

I also protest this unfair trial. If death penalty was ensured, then it would have been a fair trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

saleen_s7 said:


> I also protest this unfair trial. If death penalty was ensured, then it would have been a fair trial.



This is now want of every Bangladeshi peace loving independent and patriotic people:

Entire country in '71 mood
Rallies, processions in districts
Star Report

While the capital's Shahbagh saw a massive demonstration yesterday, many other parts of the country were swept by protests demanding capital punishment to all the war criminals including Abdul Quader Mollah.

The protesters staged sit-in and rallies interspersed with brief cultural programmes and chanted slogans against war criminals and Jamaat-Shibir.

In Chittagong, cultural activists of Bangladesh Udichi Shilpi Goshthi continued their sit-in before the Chittagong Press Club. They sat round with musical instruments, singing songs, reports our correspondent.

Thousands of people joined the sit-in with anti-war crime banners, and placards.

Like the previous two nights, the Jamal Khan area was abuzz with a huge crowd till late at night.

Protesters chanted, &#8220;Ektai Dabi -- Razakarder Fashi Chai.&#8221; The youths sang patriotic and parody numbers.

In the divisional city of Barisal, protesters raised Ekatturer Mancha and staged demonstrations in front of Ashwini Kumar Hall. Students of fine arts painted on the road and organised children's open painting festival there.

Outraged over the verdict of the International Crimes Tribunal-2 against Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah, thousands of people in Sylhet staged a rally in front of the Central Shaheed Minar for the third consecutive day yesterday.

In Faridpur, leaders and activists of different socio-political and cultural organisations took to the streets at Alipur intersection in the town demanding death sentence to the war criminals.

Besides, the local unit of Sector Commanders Forum and several leftist political parties staged a sit-in at Shatmatha, the centre point of the town. They demanded the government ban Jamaat-Shibir and mete out capital punishment to Quader Mollah.

Protests were also held in Narayanganj, Kishoreganj, Madaripur and Satkhira.

Meanwhile, Industries Minister Dilip Barua yesterday said the youths will expel the fundamentalists from Bangladesh.

He was addressing the opening ceremony of a temple at Kharabagh village in Nesarabad of Pirojpur.

Entire country in '71 mood

@CaPtAiN_pLaNeT can u post where shibir cadres caught red handed approaching to shahbag with explosives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

madx said:


> Youths rekindle spirit of '71



Is this is the kind of spirit following youth rekindled? Following picture clearly shows what daily star and Awami league thugs are selling as 71 spirit has nothing to do with 1971 but everything to do with Awami League fascist mentality. How else these fascist mob in Shabag demand to hang people when whole tribunal is proven to be Awami League run kangaroo court.







Organizers of Shahbag square -- Though i know only one here... KObi akterzzuman azad...


----------



## jaunty

Wow..quite a gathering. jamatis must be pissing their pants(or lungis).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Madrasa students and teachers from Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

idune said:


> Is this is the kind of spirit following youth rekindled? Following picture clearly shows what daily star and Awami league thugs are selling as 71 spirit has nothing to do with 1971 but everything to do with Awami League fascist mentality. How else these fascist mob in Shabag demand to hang people when whole tribunal is proven to be Awami League run kangaroo court.



So tell me which is the unbiased newspaper in ur eyes(apart from noya diganta)
And media apart from diganta.

I heard this today 
na te noya digantata
tui raazakar, tui raazakar
da te digantata 
tui raazakar, tui raazakar

Lol..........cant believe which should i admire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

I think most of you'll agree.....more or less.

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;*&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2464;&#2495;&#2404))

&#2478;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;,

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2509;*&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;...&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2489;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2486;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2482; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;!

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2471;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2476; &#2488;&#2489; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2439; &#2454;&#2497;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2497;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;!

&#2478;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;...&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2455; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2461;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2439; &#2479;&#2469;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2486; &#2470;&#2486; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2460;&#2451; &#2471;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2458;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488; &#2447;&#2488; &#2447;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2527;! &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2470;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2496; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489; &#2438;&#2478;&#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2527;&#2496;&#2453; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2463;&#2455;&#2476;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2477;&#2495; &#2438;&#2439; &#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2458;&#2524;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2451; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2482;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2497;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2455;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2498;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2469;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;...&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2438;&#2474;&#2507;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2503;&#2439;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2468;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488; &#2447;&#2488; &#2447;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2527; &#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;?

&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2472; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;...&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2477;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;...&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2404; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2468; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468;&#2455;&#2497;&#2467; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2496; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2477; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2527; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;( &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2439;&#2451; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503 &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; (collected)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

Rezakar der shontanera ekhane eshe boro golai kotha boltese. Bejonma Hyena'r paikhana'r dol, toder jonmer kono thik nai, ekhane family background niye kotha bolte ashchhos! Faggots!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

madx said:


> So tell me which is the unbiased newspaper in ur eyes(apart from noya diganta)
> And media apart from diganta.
> 
> I heard this today
> na te noya digantata
> tui raazakar, tui raazakar
> da te digantata
> tui raazakar, tui raazakar
> 
> Lol..........cant believe which should i admire.



Maybe the Daily Sangram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

ShadowFaux said:


> Rezakar der shontanera ekhane eshe boro golai kotha boltese. Bejonma Hyena'r paikhana'r dol, toder jonmer kono thik nai, ekhane family background niye kotha bolte ashchhos! Faggots!



I believe the word you're lookin for is CHAGU!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

jaunty said:


> Wow..quite a gathering. jamatis must be pissing their pants(or lungis).



then Hasina shouldbe confident of winning in election against Jamayat-BNP.. right?? Huge support I see... Tell her to restore care taker govt system.... Bangabir Qader Siddiqui ( war hero) promised to wear Sharee if Hasina wins.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

*Awami League Fascist and Looting Demands Made in Shabag*

Shabag gathering turned out to be Awami league fascists demanding mob justice. From street demand of hanging accused with and without a tribunal that already proven Awami League run court, Shabag bound Awami league mob presented their fascist demand yesterday. Among fascist demands Awami league crowd made in shabag were:

*1)	Shut down or Awami League regime taking over of Daily Amadesh, Nayadiganta and Diganta media. First sign of fascism is taking over or shutting down newspapers.*

*It is important to note* that it is Daily Amardesh which revealed tribunal was controlled by Awami League regime and verdict was manufactured from outside even before trial completion. 

*2)	Awami league regime take over and loot largest and most successful private bank, Bangladesh Islami bank. As if Sonali and Grameen bank looting and take over was not enough money for Awami League they want to loot largest bank in Bangladesh under guise of &#8220;71 spirit&#8221;. Same way Sheikh Mujub son went to loot Bangladesh Bank vault.*


> &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2465;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;, &#2480;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2404;



It is important to note that Islami Bank Bangladesh has nothing to do with Jamaat and a purely financial institute. Islami Bank Bangladesh financed most successful and biggest industrial success in Bangladesh including BSRM (one of the largest in South Asia) and Ananda Shipyard (largest ship makers and exporter in Bangladesh). 

*3)	Awami league installed Vice Chancellors from different govt run universities expressed the fascist mob spirit by calling on for civil war against ideological and political opposition.*



> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2438; &#2438; &#2478; &#2488; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;



*4)	Fascist mob called for mass murder of one of the largest political party in Bangladesh. *



> &#2465;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2460;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#8217;, &#8216;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#8217;, &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#8217;&#2404;



???????? ??????????? ??????? : ?????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????? ????????? : ?????? ????????????? ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

kobiraaz said:


> then Hasina shouldbe confident of winning in election against Jamayat-BNP.. right?? Huge support I see... Tell her to restore care taker govt system.... Bangabir Qader Siddiqui ( war hero) promised to wear Sharee if Hasina wins.....



Hasina won't win.


----------



## Mattrixx

idune said:


> *&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2438; &#2438; &#2478; &#2488; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...hahbagh-square-new-rise-15.html#ixzz2KLTI0eF8
> *


*


U guys will give threat of civil war towards, independent Bangladesh & will try to occupy the territory which u think lost in 71/
So its our fault now to react to that. Very funny *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> then Hasina shouldbe confident of winning in election against Jamayat-BNP.. right?? Huge support I see... Tell her to restore care taker govt system.... Bangabir Qader Siddiqui ( war hero) promised to wear Sharee if Hasina wins.....



Though its good for a country to make election by its own but im also looking forward to caretaker govt.
There r some reasons behind that. That ensures clarity. But u have to give power to those, who ppl wanted in any method.
There r 2 options infront of bnp to do that.
1 is to go with jamat and protest for caretaker govt. that can hurt the ppl sentiment.
The other is to leave their vote bank jamat.
In that case bnp can support the shabag protesters and can come to an agreement to them.
That will be to add the demand of caretaker govt along with the demand they made today against jamat.

This can be a very good way. Now ppls' support is far more from AL and this can be a big plus for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Collected from facebook status by BAF pilot(BANAIR 3) posted at Daloa,Ivory Coast.



&#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; , &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495; , &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; ... 

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; , &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; , &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; , &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2404; 

&#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2475;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2465; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; , &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; ,&#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; , &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; , &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; ... &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2463; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2404;

&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; , &#2470;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; .... &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2437;&#2454;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; , &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2467; , &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2438;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2475;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2438;&#2460; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404;&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; , &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2467; , &#2470;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; 

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; , &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; ... &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2439; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2469;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; ; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495; , &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2404;



madx said:


> Though its good for a country to make election by its own but im also looking forward to caretaker govt.
> There r some reasons behind that. That ensures clarity. But u have to give power to those, who ppl wanted in any method.
> There r 2 options infront of bnp to do that.
> 1 is to go with jamat and protest for caretaker govt. that can hurt the ppl sentiment.
> The other is to leave their vote bank jamat.
> In that case bnp can support the shabag protesters and can come to an agreement to them.
> That will be to add the demand of caretaker govt along with the demand they made today against jamat.
> 
> This can be a very good way. Now ppls' support is far more from AL and this can be a big plus for them.



True,I think if BNP leaves Jamaat and supports Sahabagh and asks for caretaker government they will gain more support(most of them already support caretaker gov).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

RiasatKhan said:


> Collected from facebook status by BAF pilot(BANAIR 3) posted at Daloa,Ivory Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; , &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495; , &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; ...
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; , &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; , &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; , &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;&#2495;&#2475;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2465; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; , &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; ,&#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; , &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; , &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; ... &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2463; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; , &#2470;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; .... &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2437;&#2454;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; , &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2467; , &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2438;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2459;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2475;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2438;&#2460; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2404;&#2468;&#2494;&#2439; , &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2455;&#2467; , &#2470;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2439;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;
> 
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; , &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; ... &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2439; &#2535;&#2539;&#2534;&#2534;&#2534; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480; &#2469;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; ; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2495; , &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2404;
> 
> 
> 
> True,I think if BNP leaves Jamaat and supports Sahabagh and asks for caretaker government they will gain more support(most of them already support caretaker gov).



BNP is the true nationalist party of Bangladesh (Awami League has too many former rezakars in it, actually more senior rezakars than perhaps even the much smaller Jamat), which is why many in our junior military officer corps support it, though our senior military leadership is wiser and has a more prudent view of politics and a strong belief in the democratic system, and its vital nature in making our country peaceful and prosperous.

Remember the BNP is fundamentally different to the Jamat (don't judge the BNP by characters like Kobiraaz) as they more than any other party fought and shed blood for Bangladesh. Bangladesh would never have been formed unless the former officers of the East Bengal Regiment in the then Pakistan army defected after their colleagues and people were massacred by the Pakistani army, as it was this group of officers who then led the resistance and liberation struggle.

Jamat fought on the other side. Senior BNP leaders know this very well and hate rezakars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

RiasatKhan said:


> True,I think if BNP leaves Jamaat and supports Sahabagh and asks for caretaker government they will gain more support(most of them already support caretaker gov).



Awami League used the shabag gathering not only to make fascist demands but also to call President Ziaur Rahman who announce and fought for independence " r*a*z*a*r". This fascist gathering also used to ridicule his final resting place. That was the fascist face of Awami fascist mob in Shabag.

*&#65279;&#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;!*

*&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474 &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#8217; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;* &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2460; &#2451;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455 &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474 &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2475;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2455;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; https://www.facebook.com/dr.imran.bd-&#2447; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, '&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2498;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;? &#2447; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;...&#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#8212;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;-&#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;?&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;-&#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;-&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;-&#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;?
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2537; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;? &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
........
&#2447;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2488; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2537; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2459;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;-&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2524; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;? &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;?

???????? ??????? ?? ?? ?????? ?????!


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> then Hasina shouldbe confident of winning in election against Jamayat-BNP.. right?? Huge support I see... Tell her to restore care taker govt system.... Bangabir Qader Siddiqui ( war hero) promised to wear Sharee if Hasina wins.....



Ouch looks like I touched a raw jamati nerve

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Luffy 500 said:


> Aren't all these shabag walas from the awami/leftist circles. Ghadani clowns along with leftist bloggars have arranged it. Gathering 10-20 thousand people is not a problem for such a qater with money , media & power. Add to that some bypassers lured with Biryani along with some naive lots going there to have some fun. What do U thing @MBI Munshi @kobiraaz.



The Shahbag movement is based on folk culture and pagan myths and also interestingly coincides with the rise of Narendra Modi in India. The Shahbag movement is essentially an anti-democratic shift and is also opposed to the rule of law and will eventually compromise with the sovereignty of Bangladesh. Heard all of this before? Yes the same thing that happened in 1930's Germany is repeating itself in South Asia. I predicted all these developments in my book 6 years ago and I haven't been wrong so far ...... 

Spread the word ..... This is an extremely dangerous development for the country and the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

MBI Munshi said:


> The Shahbag movement is based on folk culture and pagan myths and also interestingly coincides with the rise of Narendra Modi in India. The Shahbag movement is essentially an anti-democratic shift and is also opposed to the rule of law and will eventually compromise with the sovereignty of Bangladesh. Heard all of this before? Yes the same thing that happened in 1930's Germany is repeating itself in South Asia. I predicted all these developments in my book 6 years ago and I haven't been wrong so far ......
> 
> Spread the word ..... This is an extremely dangerous development for the country and the region.



I have a feeling the organizers of this movement might even try to form a party. One big time awami lobbyist once told me that how a large portion Bangladesh is youth and he also said about how Awami League wants a third force. This movement certainly has the capability of bringing something new. He ones also suggested how we should turn Bangladesh into a safe heaven for Indian business like monaco or seychelle, you see how much of an indian dalal he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> The Shahbag movement is based on folk culture and pagan myths and also interestingly coincides with the rise of Narendra Modi in India. The Shahbag movement is essentially an anti-democratic shift and is also opposed to the rule of law and will eventually compromise with the sovereignty of Bangladesh. Heard all of this before? Yes the same thing that happened in 1930's Germany is repeating itself in South Asia. I predicted all these developments in my book 6 years ago and I haven't been wrong so far ......
> 
> Spread the word ..... This is an extremely dangerous development for the country and the region.



Amardesh seems like reached on same conclusion based on fascist tone from this so called movement. What interesting though, if the civil war begins as they are calling for it, will not contain just within Bangladesh, more than likely that will engulf NE and west Bengal. In such case behind the scene instigators will have heavy loss to count. That is my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

????? ???? ?????? ????-??????? ????????

08 Feb 2013 10:58:53 PM Friday BdST E-mail this
*&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495;*







&#2488;&#2504;&#2527;&#2470; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;, &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;.&#2453;&#2478;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;

&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;: &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2503;&#2519;&#2472;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;&#2468; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;-&#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2460;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2475;&#2482;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2451;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;: &#2536;&#2536;&#2539;&#2534; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;, &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2534;&#2542;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;
&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;: &#2437;&#2486;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2488;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2441;&#2463;&#2474;&#2497;&#2463; &#2447;&#2465;&#2495;&#2463;&#2480;- eic@banglanews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> You are asking BNP to become Awami maloon league? Aren't you?
> 
> Are you a milk drinking baby with juvenile though.



BNP supporting shahbagh is political suicide.


----------



## Al-zakir

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


>



Wow! written on a kid. 

Does Bangladeshi people knows the meaning of that word written on his back. 

How many of you people support such vulgarity here?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

8 February 2013 Last updated at 17:26 ET

*Huge Bangladesh rally seeks death penalty for war crimes*

BBC News - Huge Bangladesh rally seeks death penalty for war crimes






Demonstration in central Dhaka - 8 February People from all walks of life went to the demonstration
Continue reading the main story	
Related Stories

Hundreds of thousands of Bangladeshis have joined protests in Dhaka to demand the death penalty for a political leader convicted of war crimes.

Protests have grown since Abdul Kader Mullah was given life on Tuesday for crimes including torture, murder and rape during the 1971 independence war.

Supporters of Mullah's party, the Islamist Jamaat-e-Islami, held protests calling for his release.

The party says Mullah is the victim of a political vendetta.

Ten others are on trial, including eight other Jamaat members and two members of the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), one a former minister.

They are accused of atrocities during the 1971 war when Bangladesh, then called East Pakistan, fought to secede from Pakistan.
Continue reading the main story	
At the scene
Sabir Mustafa BBC News, Dhaka

Bloggers and social media enthusiasts in Bangladesh are calling it the "Tahrir of Dhaka". The wide intersection next to the Dhaka University campus where two major avenues converge is actually called Shahbag.

But the events of the last few days have turned this busy intersection into the focal point of one of the biggest protests in the country's history - and the first triggered by social media.

Many people were shocked that Abdul Kader Mullah was not given the death sentence. There was anger among the youth. Some suspected an underhand deal between the government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and Jamaat.

Others felt the prosecution was poorly prepared and did not present enough evidence for the judges to award the highest punishment available to them.

Many feared that weeks of violence aimed at the police by Jamaat cadres across the country had exerted enough pressure on the judges. Within 24 hours of the verdict, a network of bloggers called on their fellows to gather at Shahbag.

The authorities say the defendants opposed independence and either fought alongside or actively supported the West Pakistan authorities.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has made prosecuting war crimes a key goal of her government.

Jamaat is an ally of the BNP, Sheikh Hasina's bitter political rivals.

Mullah is the second defendant to be found guilty by the special tribunal.

Last month, former Jamaat leader Abul Kalam Azad was sentenced to death in absentia.
'Biggest in years'

Thousands have been holding vigils in Dhaka throughout the week calling for a ban on the J-e-I and the death penalty for party leaders on trial, on the grounds that they were involved in mass killings.

The organisers called for a grand rally on Friday, a weekend day in Bangladesh, to urge the authorities to reconsider Mullah's life sentence.

Protesters used social media to boost numbers at the rally.

The BBC's Anbarasan Ethirajan in Dhaka says there has been an unusual outpouring of feeling.

People from all walks of life, with doctors, professors and even sports personalities taking part in what is described as the biggest protest march in recent years, he says.

Shahbag Square in Dhaka has a festive look, with people holding various cultural events as part of the protest, our correspondent adds.
Police with suspected Jamaat-e-Islami supporter in Dhaka - 6 February Mullah's supporters clashed with police earlier in the week

"We will not return home unless we get justice, complete justice," Shakil Ahmed, a college student, told the Associated Press news agency.

"I did not see 1971, but those who killed our people and helped Pakistani troops in their effort to halt the creation of Bangladesh should be hanged."

Mullah, 64, the assistant secretary general of Jamaat, was found guilty of being behind a series of killings.

They included massacres in the Mirpur area of Dhaka that earned him the nickname "koshai [butcher] of Mirpur", and made him one of the more feared Jamaat leaders.

Official estimates say more than three million people were killed in the 1971 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> BNP supporting shahbagh is political suicide.



I know it, you know it, BNP knows it but these Awami chamchas think they can dupe us. Bloody losers. 

Awami news outlet has been crying,,,,,,,,oh why BNP won't support us.......Bloody chote log charalder aulad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

Al-zakir said:


> Wow! written on a kid.
> 
> Does Bangladeshi people knows the meaning of that word written on his back.
> 
> How many of you people such vulgarity here?




This is a typical BAL gathering of the uneducated sheep. What were you expecting?
Around the world you have people gathering seeking profound change and freedom.
This is just a government organised gathering seeking mob justice against its own 
Kangaroo court descision!!!! You could not make this up even if you tried.... Hilarious 
If it was not so tragic....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Madrasa students and teachers in Chittagong are protesting for punishment and hanging of the war criminals...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Razakars must be rounded up and executed by firing squad in Dhaka public square

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mb444

jandk said:


> Razakars must be rounded up and executed by firing squad in Dhaka public square



Thanks for the interjection hindutva goon..


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*
Cry for Jamaat ban*

Cry for Jamaat ban - bdnews24.com

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com

Published: 2013-02-08 15:54:34.0 Updated: 2013-02-08 17:12:34.0







1 / 1
A sea of humanity thronged the Shahbag intersection, now called &#8220;Prajanma Chattar&#8221; on Friday demanding that Jamaat-Islami be banned in Bangladesh.

The demonstrators, calling for capital punishment for the &#8220;war criminals&#8221;, vowed at the &#8216;grand rally&#8217; to continue with their fight until the party, which opposed Bangladesh&#8217;s War of Independence in 1971, was declared outlawed.

The verdicts pronounced by the International Crimes Tribunal-2 so far prove that the members of the Islamist party were involved in war crimes during the Liberation War, which culminated in the formation of Bangladesh.

People from different walks of life took to the streets of Dhaka ever since Jamaat&#8217;s Assistant secretary General Abdul Quader Molla was awarded life term by the ICT-2 for his involvement in war crimes. They are demanding that Molla be hanged.

Tens of thousands of people now want to spread their agitation to the farthest corners of the country, from Teknaf to Tetulia. They also demanded that the people and financial institutions having links with the Islamist party be boycotted.

The protestors also joined the Convenor of the Blogger and Online Activist Network, Imran H Sarkar, who presided over Friday&#8217;s rally, in demanding that the Bangladeshi citizenship of the Jamaat leaders be revoked.

The first verdict delivered by the ICT against Abul Kalam Azad alias &#8216;Bachchu *******&#8217; on Jan 21, underlined Jamaat&#8217;s role in carrying out war crimes. The tribunal&#8217;s second verdict provided a more vivid account of the Islamist party&#8217;s complicity with the Pakistani forces in 1971.






ICT&#8217;s first verdict described as to how the party set up &#8220;armed forces&#8221; to &#8220;save Pakistan&#8221;, and in the process helped the Pakistani forces against &#8220;unarmed Bengalis&#8221;.

The tribunal, headed by Justice Obaidul Hassan, observed: &#8220;There is no way to overlook the selfless sacrifice of the Bengalis in the face of atrocities in 1971. At the time, no country in the world had to undergo such sacrifice and pain to attain freedom.&#8221;

In its second verdict, the tribunal highlighted the involvement of Jamaat and its then students&#8217; organisation &#8211; Islami Chhatra Sangha, in carrying out war crimes.

The verdict read: &#8220;The people of East Pakistan supported Bangladesh and fought for its independence. But a small number of Bengalis, Biharis, others supporting Pakistan and a few religious parties, especially Jamaat-i-Islami and its students&#8217; wing Islami Chhatra Sangha, Muslim League &#8230;. in their barbaric efforts to resist the independence of Bangladesh either joined hands with the occupying Pakistani forces or helped them.&#8221;

&#8220;Most of them were either involved in barbaric acts or were conduit to them within the confines of Bangladesh, violating all international norms.&#8221;

The verdict said that in order to identify and eliminate the religious minorities, especially the Hindus, the Bengali intellectuals, the political groups under the Awami League and the pro-Liberation unarmed people, the Pakistani government and its armed forces formed groups like *******, Al-Badr, Al-Shams and Shanti Committee.






The tribunal then linked the Islami party with the pro-Pakistani forces and observed:&#8220;Jamaat-i-Islami and other pro-Pakistan political parties played an important role in setting up para-military forces to eliminate unarmed Bengalis in the name of saving Pakistan.&#8221;

Thousands of people from various walks of life, in processions with placards and festoons, started pouring into Shahbagh since morning. The intensity of the sloganeering increased with the passage of time.

In order to give the rally an apolitical look, at one stage all partisan banners and festoons were removed, barring those demanding capital punishment for the war criminals.

At around 3pm, blogger Shahidul Islam Raju read out the &#8216;Chorompotro&#8217;, the ultimate call to hang the war criminals, followed by the national anthem.

Moderated by freedom fighter Nasiruddin Yusuf Bachchu, the rally was addressed by Mili Rahman, wife of Shaheed Flight Lieutenant M Matiur Rahman Bir Shrestha (one of the most valiant heroes of the Liberation War), educationist and eminent writer Prof Jafar Iqbal, Dhaka University Vice-chancellor AASM Arefin Siddique, and freedom fighter and cultural personalities Kamal Lohani and Hasan Imam.

They chanted slogans standing at the main platform demanding execution of the Razakars and the war criminals.

Mili Rahman said, &#8220;Our new generation is awake. No-one can stop us. It&#8217;s that Ekattor when we librated the country. Today you, the youngsters, will build a country free of Razakars and Shibir.&#8221;

The protests, demanding capital punishment for Molla, was started by the Blogger and Online Activist Network and was later joined by other organisations.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

M_Saint said:


> *Malaun, remember UR lot were running like 'Ram Sagu' to have an 'Equal level playing field' before 2007's supposed election, later which was hijacked by Shaitan Commie-Comrade of URs? Then U were offering Biryani, free treatment and money to lure people but I wouldn't besides asking for tranquility, just no policy, Chatra Leagueay or Commie obstructions. I would flood thrice more with the supporters of Kader Mullah in a day that U were able to have in 4th day, Deal? Hey, I was not even asking for 'Equal Level playing field' either*.



I will just point the bold part here... The people those who gathered here are not any political activists that you are posting here. Even this same public beaten and threw stone at Hanif yesterday. All these people are ordinary citizens. If you deny this then you are just living in fool's paradise. Sorry to say this but this is reality... You are saying that this millions were gathered only for biriyani?? Many of my known people also went to the rally yesterday those who dnt have any link to politics... same goes also with others. 

The more gathering that you are talking about will be of the political activists only. I can bet you ... this amount of ordinary citizens wont go there to save the war criminals. This is the demand of everybody to punish the war criminals not just of BAL or any commy's. Though I wont deny that BAL is so far trying to take advantage out of it but it does not mean people of Bangladesh dnt want hanging of these war criminals.

Mahi B Chowdhury said clearly and nicely about the gathering that different parties do and try to sell it saying public has gathered here. He pointed out around 7 million people in Bangladesh just do living based on politics from the two major parties. In the rally the peoples those who gather are none but these activists from different city, division etc. They are not ordinary citizen which can be understood seeing their banner.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151484467939155

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT




----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


>



man changes his facial hair and hair style every other month like a woman. never take a man seriously who changes his hairstyle and facial hair this often! he is another indian kamjat dalal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> man changes his facial hair and hair style every other month like a woman. never take a man seriously who changes his hairstyle and facial hair this often! he is another *indian kamjat dalal.*



Are you serious or you are in serious trolling mode 

No one is taking him seriously but whatever he said has some reality. A big number of people which is in millions make their earning through politics only... so naturally when their party goes to power they resort to corruption of every kind to make money and due to the dependence on them by certain parties ... no action is usually taken against them. This is the reason why no action against corruption is taken under all governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> I will just point the bold part here... The people those who gathered here are not any political activists that you are posting here. Even this same public beaten and threw stone at Hanif yesterday. All these people are ordinary citizens. If you deny this then you are just living in fool's paradise. Sorry to say this but this is reality... You are saying that this millions were gathered only for biriyani?? Many of my known people also went to the rally yesterday those who dnt have any link to politics... same goes also with others.
> 
> The more gathering that you are talking about will be of the political activists only. I can bet you ... this amount of ordinary citizens wont go there to save the war criminals. This is the demand of everybody to punish the war criminals not just of BAL or any commy's. Though I wont deny that BAL is so far trying to take advantage out of it but it does not mean people of Bangladesh dnt want hanging of these war criminals.
> 
> Mahi B Chowdhury said clearly and nicely about the gathering that different parties do and try to sell it saying public has gathered here. He pointed out around 7 million people in Bangladesh just do living based on politics from the two major parties. In the rally the peoples those who gather are none but these activists from different city, division etc. They are not ordinary citizen which can be understood seeing their banner.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151484467939155



*Have U heard the word called 'Nura Kusti'? If not then ask any Pakistani to hear on how it's being played. Bottol throwing at Hanif or Sajeda could be the spontaneous act of angry mob or Nura Kusti for that I spoke with my BRO to get to the bottom of it and he told me that 'Commie Satans' were behind it. So, did U think that Udichi, Shilpa Kola, Jatrar Pala, Nachne walas at the core were non-political? How about Jafar Iqbal, Pran Gopal or Arifin throwing venom(&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2438; &#2438; &#2478; &#2488; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 
&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2456;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2535;&#2538; &#2470;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404? Did it seem like non political or were they non-political? Were U gonna tell me 'Joy Bangla, Joy Bongobhondu' non-political slogan (&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496; &#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497; &#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2468; &#2470;&#2482;&#2472;-&#2470;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404? I agreed to the point on not everyone going there for biryani but those innocents, who went with passion for the first day, their venom died down by day 3-4 after seeing Mod/Magi/Ganja Khors, Bou Chor, RAWAMY Munafikurs in the fore-front. As the saying went like U could fool many people for some days, some for long, a few for ever but U couldn't do it to a wise for a single day; there would be all kind of fools; especially when 95% of Media were taken over by RAWAMY' dalals. By non-stop goeblian practices, U would always get few million stupids in a country of 146 Millions. But why did UR broken record of 'War Criminal' never stopped? Didn't UR mama put honey in UR mouth after U were born?*


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> *Have U heard the word called 'Nura Kusti'? If not then ask any Pakistani to hear on how it's being played. Bottol throwing at Hanif or Sajeda could be the spontaneous act of angry mob or Nura Kusti for that I spoke with my BRO to get to the bottom of it and he told me that 'Commie Satan&#8217;s' were behind it. So, did U think that Udichi, Shilpa Kola, Jatrar Pala, Nachne walas at the core were non-political? How about Jafar Iqbal, Pran Gopal or Arifin throwing venom(&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2438; &#2438; &#2478; &#2488; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2456;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2535;&#2538; &#2470;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404? Did it seem like non political or were they non-political? Were U gonna tell me 'Joy Bangla, Joy Bongobhondu' non-political slogan (&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496; &#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497; &#8216;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#8217; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2468; &#2470;&#2482;&#2472;-&#2470;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404? I agreed to the point on not everyone going there for biryani but those innocents, who went with passion for the first day, their venom died down by day 3-4 after seeing Mod/Magi/Ganja Khors, Bou Chor, RAWAMY Munafikurs in the fore-front. As the saying went like U could fool many people for some days, some for long, a few for ever but U couldn't do it to a wise for a single day; there would be all kind of fools; especially when 95% of Media were taken over by RAWAMY' dalals. By non-stop goeblian practices, U would always get few million stupids in a country of 146 Millions. But why did UR broken record of 'War Criminal' never stopped? Didn't UR mama put honey in UR mouth after U were born?*



Man you are wrong, the public is all swayed. It is growing and growing and there seems to be no sign of stopping. everyone in my fb is supporting this new phenomenon.awami league played a wonderful move. What i am fearing is that a party may be born from this crap which awami league will hand over power to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

M_Saint said:


> *Have U heard the word called 'Nura Kusti'? If not then ask any Pakistani to hear on how it's being played. Bottol throwing at Hanif or Sajeda could be the spontaneous act of angry mob or Nura Kusti for that I spoke with my BRO to get to the bottom of it and he told me that 'Commie Satan&#8217;s' were behind it. So, did U think that Udichi, Shilpa Kola, Jatrar Pala, Nachne walas at the core were non-political? How about Jafar Iqbal, Pran Gopal or Arifin throwing venom(&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2438; &#2438; &#2478; &#2488; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2456;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2472; &#2535;&#2538; &#2470;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404? Did it seem like non political or were they non-political? Were U gonna tell me 'Joy Bangla, Joy Bongobhondu' non-political slogan (&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496; &#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497; &#8216;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#8217; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2468; &#2470;&#2482;&#2472;-&#2470;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404? I agreed to the point on not everyone going there for biryani but those innocents, who went with passion for the first day, their venom died down by day 3-4 after seeing Mod/Magi/Ganja Khors, Bou Chor, RAWAMY Munafikurs in the fore-front. As the saying went like U could fool many people for some days, some for long, a few for ever but U couldn't do it to a wise for a single day; there would be all kind of fools; especially when 95% of Media were taken over by RAWAMY' dalals. By non-stop goeblian practices, U would always get few million stupids in a country of 146 Millions. But why did UR broken record of 'War Criminal' never stopped? Didn't UR mama put honey in UR mouth after U were born?*



I wont deny that there were presence of 14 party activists but a big percentage of them were ordinary citizens... Supporting this Shahbagh movement is the only thing that I can see now in facebook, net, in all different blogs.. everywhere... @aazidane and @kobiraaz can enlighten you about the desire of the ordinary people as you rely heavily what they say here...

Even apart from them you can ask any other people here or in dhaka ... you wont find anybody whose friends, neighbors or relatives did not go there or still not planning to go there...

This is the live chanting of millions that your Daily Songram or any other Jamari outlet was referring to .... If you still think all these have been done by these people only for money or biriyani ... I wont go further here.... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200536247715866





Probably you support and a activists of Jamat/Shibir thats why you are not seeing it or pretending no to see it but reality is that all people of Bangladesh are demanding punishment of these war criminals which is nothing but hanging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> I wont deny that there were presence of 14 party activists but a big percentage of them were ordinary citizens... Supporting this Shahbagh movement is the only thing that I can see now in facebook, net, in all different blogs.. everywhere... @aazidane and @kobiraaz can enlighten you about the desire of the ordinary people as you rely heavily what they say here...
> 
> Even apart from them you can ask any other people here or in dhaka ... you wont find anybody whose friends, neighbors or relatives did not go there or still not planning to go there...
> 
> This is the live chanting of millions that your Daily Songram or any other Jamari outlet was referring to .... If you still think all these have been done by these people only for money or biriyani ... I wont go further here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200536247715866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably you support and a activists of Jamat/Shibir thats why you are not seeing it or pretending no to see it but reality is that all people of Bangladesh are demanding punishment of these war criminals which is nothing but hanging.



captain awami league is right actually. sad to say but the public does not care about justice in the court of law!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> Man you are wrong, the public is all swayed. It is growing and growing and there seems to be no sign of stopping. everyone in my fb is supporting this new phenomenon.awami league played a wonderful move. What i am fearing is that a party may be born from this crap which awami league will hand over power to.



There are few things to consider:

All tv channel without owning upto their responsibility constantly broadcasting this mob slogan and people without considering right from wrong (hujug) joining that mob crowd.

Precedence and fascist demands directly challenging legal system and state authority. That has very dangeros consequence. 

Fascist demand and civil war threat this mob crowd is making will take the country to another breaking point. Will this crowd and instigators of this mob ready to own that responsibility?



> *Awami League Fascist and Looting Demands Made in Shabag*
> 
> Shabag gathering turned out to be Awami league fascists demanding mob justice. From street demand of hanging accused with and without a tribunal that already proven Awami League run court, Shabag bound Awami league mob presented their fascist demand yesterday. Among fascist demands Awami league crowd made in shabag were:
> 
> *1)	Shut down or Awami League regime taking over of Daily Amadesh, Nayadiganta and Diganta media. First sign of fascism is taking over or shutting down newspapers.*
> 
> *It is important to note* that it is Daily Amardesh which revealed tribunal was controlled by Awami League regime and verdict was manufactured from outside even before trial completion.
> 
> *2)	Awami league regime take over and loot largest and most successful private bank, Bangladesh Islami bank. As if Sonali and Grameen bank looting and take over was not enough money for Awami League they want to loot largest bank in Bangladesh under guise of &#8220;71 spirit&#8221;. Same way Sheikh Mujub son went to loot Bangladesh Bank vault.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2439;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2465;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2503;&#2465;, &#2480;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2434; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488;&#2489; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to note that Islami Bank Bangladesh has nothing to do with Jamaat and a purely financial institute. Islami Bank Bangladesh financed most successful and biggest industrial success in Bangladesh including BSRM (one of the largest in South Asia) and Ananda Shipyard (largest ship makers and exporter in Bangladesh).
> 
> *3)	Awami league installed Vice Chancellors from different govt run universities expressed the fascist mob spirit by calling on for civil war against ideological and political opposition.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2480;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2438; &#2438; &#2478; &#2488; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2488;&#2489; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *4)	Fascist mob called for mass murder of one of the largest political party in Bangladesh. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2465;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2487;&#2524;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2460;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#8217;, &#8216;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#8217;, &#8216;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#8217;&#2404;
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???????? ??????????? ??????? : ?????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????? ????????? : ?????? ????????????? ?????????
Click to expand...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> captain awami league is right actually. sad to say but the public does not care about justice in the court of law!



Well this can be a good turn... probably in the next time there will be movement like this after the death penalty of the war criminals to eliminate and removal of all the corrupt political leaders along with punishing them .... who knows this can also include -2 formula... Finger crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> There are few things to consider:
> 
> All tv channel without owning upto their responsibility constantly broadcasting this mob slogan and people without considering right from wrong (hujug) joining that mob crowd.
> 
> Precedence and fascist demands directly challenging legal system and state authority. That has very dangeros consequence.
> 
> Fascist demand and civil war threat this mob crowd is making will take the country to another breaking point. Will this crowd and instigators of this mob ready to own that responsibility?


i have the exact feelings as yours, you can change the mind of the people with media, awami league is doing a wonderful job.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> There are few things to consider:
> 
> All tv channel without owning upto their responsibility constantly broadcasting this mob slogan and people without considering right from wrong (hujug) joining that mob crowd.
> 
> *Precedence and fascist demands directly challenging legal system and state authority. That has very dangeros consequence. *
> 
> Fascist demand and civil war threat this mob crowd is making will take the country to another breaking point. Will this crowd and instigators of this mob ready to own that responsibility?



It is the people like you who showed no confidence to the system and promoted it.
It made the people think that people like you (meant jamatis) made backdoor atat with Awami League. You have to swallow what you raised now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> i have the exact feelings as yours, you can change the mind of the people with media, awami league is doing a wonderful job.



Even small school childrens who has no clue were brought to hold banner. Awami League and indians in the background playing with fire that will go out of control and engulf them as well. I am not sure I would call that change of mind, this can be called deceving gullable crowd with media. 

And when economy under intense pressure keep declining, who will save their back, this mob? You would not see single one these fool around. At the end very fundamental unsettled issue come to fore front - that is Bangladesh did get independence from Pakistan by fighting the war but never got independence from indian occupation an interference. That battle still need to be fought. As this mob crowd preparing for civil war stage are set for permanent division of the country. Ultimate prize for india


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> It is the people like you who showed no confidence to the system and promoted it.
> It made the people think that people like you (meant jamatis) made backdoor atat with Awami League. You have to swallow what you raised now.



Legal system does not mean Awami League marka kangaroo court. Every international HR organization and independent observers concluded that tribunal is a farce. There is no escape from that fact. *But that does not mean alternative to Awami kagaroo court is mob justice.* If mob justice is precedence other side can do that very well against indian dalals and Awami League killers. Where does that end - division and destruction of the country. And that is what india prescribed and Awami League executing with media deception and state power. 

All the while Awami League looting continues under fascist doctrine from this mob in the form of taking over banks, media and business. You people disgraced 71 by calling these fascist looting scheme as 71 spirits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

aazidane said:


> captain awami league is right actually. sad to say but the public does not care about justice in the court of law!


BRO, sometimes there is a very thin line between temporary phenomenon and reality. Imagine the impact on beating the same bush for few decades and lately non-stop, one-eyed. Now coming the mathematical equation to solve such number game... Just imagine how big was Shahabag SQ? Let's say if the tails of dalals reached at North to Farm Gate, TSC at South, High Court-Press Club More at East and New Market at West then how big the gathering would be? May be 3-4 Millions. BRO, still there are 12 Million Hindus, 20% + dalals at BD. If you didn't know how organized they were then U wouldn't do URself any favor. Now, since the whole drama was pre-programmed, and RAWAMY-Hindus were in war footing; didn't U think that making such a gathering wasn't difficult? But trust me still it was a temporary phenomenon and it could be reversed. 

BRO, my heart breaks down to see demonic -Hindutavya -killer, Modi's thaba reaching at my beloved mother land. We have to stop it. No matter how but we have to stop such madness. Pray to Almighty and brain storm for reality to emerge quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> Legal system does not mean Awami League marka kangaroo court. Every international HR organization and independent observers concluded that tribunal is a farce. There is no escape from that fact. *But that does not mean alternative to Awami kagaroo court is mob justice.* If mob justice is precedence other side can do that very well against indian dalals and Awami League killers. Where does that end - division and destruction of the country. And that is what india prescribed and Awami League executing with media deception and state power.
> 
> All the while Awami League looting continues under fascist doctrine from this mob in the form of taking over banks, media and business. You people disgraced 71 by calling these fascist looting scheme as 71 spirits.



Your definition of alternative to Awami Kangaroo court means *NO Court* and rehabilitate those war criminals and rewarded them with ministry. Sorry People dont buy you anymore which you know by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Your definition of alternative to Awami Kangaroo court means *NO Court* and rehabilitate those war criminals and rewarded them with ministry. Sorry People dont buy you anymore which you know by now.



That is your concoction, justice means due process in independent and impartial court. Tribunal adhered none of these simple principals. All international human rights organizations and independent oservers termed this tribunal as farcical. 



> *UN rights experts say Bangladesh war crimes trials not fair *
> Rights experts said, Bangladesh war crimes trials are not being held in a due process, voicing concern at recent sentences for Islamic leaders.
> UN rights experts say Bangladesh war crimes trials not fair | Asia-Pasific | World Bulletin


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> That is your concoction, justice means due process in independent and impartial court. Tribunal adhered none of these simple tenents. All international human rights organization and independent oservers termed this tribunal as farcical.



Dont beat the same drum again and again. 

You want no trial. Thats obvious and true. No matter how it is constructed you wont let it fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

I still believe if given chance to organize such movement , BNP JAMAT would be able to mobilize three times more than this!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kobiraaz said:


> I still believe if given chance to organize such movement , BNP JAMAT would be able to mobilize three times more than this!



Gathering for what??? Saving the war criminals?? Are you talking about gather 3 time ordinary citizen to save the war criminals or party activists those who live only based on politics???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## romell99

Can we have similar unity on other issues such as:

fall of share market

border killing of Indian forces

corruption on padma bridge

extra judicial killing of RAB

corruption of ministers

free and fair illection

caretaker government.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Dont beat the same drum again and again.
> 
> You want no trial. Thats obvious and true. No matter how it is constructed you wont let it fly.



You simply ran out of argument and concocting new lie.


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> I still believe if given chance to organize such movement , BNP JAMAT would be able to mobilize three times more than this!



thing is this shahbagh is mostly attended by the educated class and the 'sushil shomaj' and they are in the minority in Bangladesh. Oshikhitos and highly poor folks outnumber this 'shushi shomajis'


----------



## Mattrixx

Seems like bad a bad day for jamat.
Flow of "Shahbag Square" spreaded all over the world.

"jamat e islam made in pakistan,
raazakarer bacha khule nebo chamra,
Jamat-shibir ei muhurte bangla sar,
ekta ekta shibir dhor, dhoira dhoira............kor"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Gathering for what??? Saving the war criminals?? Are you talking about gather 3 time ordinary citizen to save the war criminals or party activists those who live only based on politics???



For Justice... They couldn't prove anything in court... Thats not Jamat's fault. Don't be be fascist like average Bangladeshis. You can do better than that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

romell99 said:


> Can we have similar unity on other issues such as:
> 
> fall of share market
> 
> border killing of Indian forces
> 
> corruption on padma bridge
> 
> extra judicial killing of RAB
> 
> *corruption of ministers
> *
> free and fair illection
> 
> caretaker government.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That can be the only thing which can bring people together for a movement like this. But this should be corruption of all parties and targeting all the corrupt politicians from both BNP, BAL, JI etc. and banning of Jamaat. If possible also -2 formula can be included if the public support this. But before this it is necessary to figure it out whether any alternative capable leadership is there??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> I still believe if given chance to organize such movement , BNP JAMAT would be able to mobilize three times more than this!



You bet. This mob crowd is organized with active Awami League sponsor and constant media beating. But for BNP/Jamaat Awami League uses gun power to prevent any gathering and then send leadership into jail on false charges. If Awami League does not resort to oppressive means things would turn around. And that is the part captain of Awami thug brigade refuses to admit.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Dont beat the same drum again and again.
> 
> You want no trial. Thats obvious and true. No matter how it is constructed you wont let it fly.


I wanted no trial from the beginning because no trial would mean for those old, innocent, honest, kind, loving and God fearing folks not to go through such painful path just for the sake of chauvinism of Hindutavya. 2ndly, our poor country could save a lot for constructive purpose. Thirdly, it would prevent division among people that could lead us to civil war. 4th and finally, it would prevent us from setting bad precedent of becoming a 'Perpetrated state'.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kobiraaz said:


> For Justice... They couldn't prove anything in court... Thats not Jamat's fault. Don't be be fascist like average Bangladeshis. You can do better than that!




Gathering or no gathering that wont have wide scale support!!! Will you care to share how public is viewing chatra dol's absence and some BNP leader's negative remark about this movement??

Most importantly BNP wont mobilize it's activist for support of the accused war criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Gathering for what??? Saving the war criminals?? Are you talking about gather 3 time ordinary citizen to save the war criminals or party activists those who live only based on politics???



Its normal that as captain of Awami thug brigade you would be shamed to admit awami league killing, looting and letting india kill and loot Bangladesh. These are issues of *today* and involves people life and livihood today more important than hanging 5-6 people *for their alleged crime 43 years ago*. Issue infront of Bangladesh is getting rid of corrupt, oppressive and indian subservient Awami League regime, 43 years old history is secondary consideration.


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> That can be the only thing which can bring people together for a movement like this. But this should be corruption of all parties and targeting all the corrupt politicians from both BNP, BAL, JI etc. and banning of Jamaat. If possible also -2 formula can be included if the public support this. But before this it is necessary to figure it out whether any alternative capable leadership is there??



public likes to vote who they know. Khaleda zia is BNP and she is the right person to lead the country, stop with your awami league propaganda. Every awami league malaunchor dalal i meet, every single one of em propose this -2 formula since they know awami league's time is running out.


----------



## Mattrixx

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;.&#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;

&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;.&#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2465;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497; &#2540;&#2535; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

1

&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;,

Biz herhangi bir sahte deneme istemiyorum. Bu deneme politiktir. Tüm &#304;slamc&#305; lider kaydedin. Herkes adil yarg&#305;lanma hakk&#305;na sahiptir. Biz Banglade&#351; Hükümeti siyasi gündemi hizmet bu mahkeme inan&#305;yorum. Banglade&#351; hiçbir sava&#351; suçlular&#305; vard&#305;r. onlar&#305; suçlu yapmaz, bu sadece bir uyar&#305;d&#305;r. Sonraki biz tüm verileri siler eder.

&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;,

&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2477;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2497;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;.&#2453;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2538; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404;

à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦²à¦.à¦à¦® à¦¹à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦ à¦à¦°à¦²à§ à¦¤à§à¦°à§à¦à¦¿ à¦¹à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦à¦¾à¦°à¦°à¦¾ | à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¿à§ à¦à§à¦


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Gathering for what??? Saving the war criminals?? Are you talking about gather 3 time ordinary citizen to save the war criminals or party activists those who live only based on politics???


First off, repeating a lie deliberately is an act of perpetration. And a perpetrator can rape his mum later to deny it.


----------



## Mattrixx

&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;

&#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; (http://www.albd.org) &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; -






&#2537;&#2534; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;, &#2538; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2469;&#2497; &#2469;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2469;&#2497; &#2469;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

romell99 said:


> Can we have similar unity on other issues such as:
> 
> fall of share market
> 
> border killing of Indian forces
> 
> corruption on padma bridge
> 
> extra judicial killing of RAB
> 
> corruption of ministers
> 
> free and fair illection
> 
> caretaker government.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fascist mob crowd gathering is to direct peoples attention from Awami League corruption, killing and indian subserviency.




> *Political hate-campaign to hide socio-economic dissipation*
> 
> Sadeq Khan
> 
> The country has gone through a punishing couple of days of hartal and violent disturbance, during and following the day when the &#8220;International Crimes Tribunal&#8221; of Bangladesh delivered its second judgment on February 5 against a political leader charged with &#8220;crimes against humanity&#8221; committed during the liberation war of 1971. The first judgment carrying death sentence to an absconding clergyman and TV anchor for religious talks, allegedly also a member of the same political party in 1971, was delivered on January 21.
> 
> *The Tribunal is deceptive in nomenclature. It is neither based on international law, nor based on regular domestic Criminal Procedure Code. It is a hybrid national court, based on a Bangladeshi statute passed in 1973 and amended in 2009 and 2012, evidently &#8220;very late to begin the search for justice, for the accused as well as for victims.&#8221; It was given the qualifying name &#8220;international&#8221; to try the charges as war crimes not subject to statute of limitation, and the amendments relaxed the Evidence Act for the special trials allowing depositions of hearsay evidence.*
> 
> *Clamour for such trial was presumably politically engineered 21 years after liberation, when unexpected by many, BNP won general elections after the fall of dictator Ershad, and a &#8220;pro-Indian&#8221; political lobby felt the strong need to challenge the &#8220;pro-Islamic&#8221; drift of the polity, including the Awami League, by revival of secularism as the drive behind the &#8220;spirit of liberation war.&#8221; *It was not until the advent of 2008 general election under a &#8220;friendly&#8221; emergency government that the Awami League put the agenda of re-enactment of war crimes trial in its election manifesto.
> 
> Full Article:
> http://www.weeklyholiday.net/Homepage/Pages/UserHome.aspx



*Note: * Writer of this article is Sadeq Khan who is brother of rashed Khan Menon Awami League political partner and one of the sympathizer of this mob crowd.


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;
> 
> &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; (http://www.albd.org) &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2434;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2537;&#2534; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;, &#2538; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2488;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2447;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2469;&#2497; &#2469;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2469;&#2497; &#2469;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2468; &#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404;



you'd at least expect these 'hackers' to type in proper English before they deface awami league's website by a DDOS attack.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> public likes to vote who they know. Khaleda zia is BNP and she is the right person to lead the country, stop with *your awami league propaganda*. Every awami league malaunchor dalal i meet, every single one of em propose this -2 formula since they know awami league's time is running out.



What sort of financial or political benefit that Khaleda Zia or some BNP leaders offered to your dad if BNP comes to power will you care to say that??? Is he betting to get nomination for MP or other business advantages??? I can understand why you are so desperate to act as a political activists!!!

Now lets come to the point... Both Khaleda and Hasina ruled country 2 times each. So general public has got a good idea what both of them are all about. To get some financial advantage you are saying Khaleda will be the capable person to lead the country ... same way after 5 years x y or z will say the same for Hasina. This trend needs to be end. Both of them should stop family business and handover power to young capable leaders of both the parties. We general public are fed up with the crap of these political parties... but to all of you guys those who are planning to make financial gain from this politics may like this broken recorder only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> What sort of financial or political benefit that Khaleda Zia or some BNP leaders offered to your dad if BNP comes to power will you care to say that??? Is he betting to get nomination for MP or other business advantages??? I can understand why you are so desperate to act as a political activists!!!
> 
> Now lets come to the point... Both Khaleda and Hasina ruled country 2 times each. So general public has got a good idea what both of them are all about. To get some financial advantage you are saying Khaleda will be the capable person to lead the country ... same way after 5 years x y or z will say the same for Hasina. This trend needs to be end. Both of them should stop family business and handover power to young capable leaders of both the parties. We general public are fed up with the crap of these political parties... but to all of you guys those who are planning to make financial gain from this politics may like this broken recorder only.



this is what you awami league goons want, take KZ out so that BNP crumbles. what do you mean by 'we general public'? since when are you awami leaguers the voice of 150 million people? You have personal interest with awami league, suronjot sen is your dula bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

madx said:


> &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;
> 
> *&#2537;&#2534; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;*, &#2538; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;



This is how Awami League and its thugs undermine Bangladesh independence by manufacturing lie for their deception based business. Show us the proof one in every 20 Bangladeshis died during independence war.

*Trying war crimes in Bangladesh
The trial of the birth of a nation
Estimates of the death toll vary from around 300,000 to the current government&#8217;s reckoning of 3m&#8212;one in 20 of the population at that time.

Trying war crimes in Bangladesh: The trial of the birth of a nation | The Economist*


----------



## romell99

madx said:


> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;.&#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;
> 
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;.&#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2465;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497; &#2540;&#2535; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> 1
> 
> &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;,
> 
> Biz herhangi bir sahte deneme istemiyorum. Bu deneme politiktir. Tüm &#304;slamc&#305; lider kaydedin. Herkes adil yarg&#305;lanma hakk&#305;na sahiptir. Biz Banglade&#351; Hükümeti siyasi gündemi hizmet bu mahkeme inan&#305;yorum. Banglade&#351; hiçbir sava&#351; suçlular&#305; vard&#305;r. onlar&#305; suçlu yapmaz, bu sadece bir uyar&#305;d&#305;r. Sonraki biz tüm verileri siler eder.
> 
> &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;,
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2477;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2497;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;.&#2453;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534;&#2542; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2538; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦²à¦.à¦à¦® à¦¹à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦ à¦à¦°à¦²à§ à¦¤à§à¦°à§à¦à¦¿ à¦¹à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦à¦¾à¦°à¦°à¦¾ | à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¿à§ à¦à§à¦



susanto dada tumi kothai.....tumi amader bachao....dada tumi bharoter mati theke joddho koroooo......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> this is what you awami league goons want, take KZ out so that BNP crumbles. what do you mean by 'we general public'? since when are you awami leaguers are the voice of 150 million people? You have personal interest with awami league, *suronjot sen is your dula bhai*.



Mind your language... I was ignoring bad mouthing of idune and other but getting personal this wont be good for you. If I start getting personal you wont be able to save your face. So better avoid this.

By the way who is awamileaguer n what personal interest I have with awami league??? Are you having day dream or started to think every people like you.

Here no 1 is caring about whether BNP or BAL crumble if Khaleda or Hasina quit politics. Everyone wants a change from corruption and a group of mafiya those who are running all these show from both the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

kobiraaz said:


> I still believe if given chance to organize such movement , BNP JAMAT would be able to mobilize three times more than this!


BRO, U wouldn't even need BNP, JI combined. I personally witnessed around same gatherings in Moulana Sayeedi's waz at CTG. Given the similar environment, even he could inspire population of similar size. I'm posting 2 videos of the attendance of conscious people not numb-jumbo walas. 

1. 




2.


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Mind your language... I was ignoring bad mouthing of idune and other but getting personal this wont be good for you. If I start getting personal you wont be able to save your face. So better avoid this.
> 
> By the way who is awamileaguer n what personal interest I have with awami league??? Are you having day dream or started to think every people like you.
> 
> *Here no is caring about whether BNP or BAL crumble if Khaleda or Hasina quit politics. Everyone wants a change from corruption and a group of mafiya those who are running all these show of both the party.*



the last caretaker government tried that and failed miserably, the fact is the majority of the people in Bangladesh still worship these 2 ladies. I have only met awami leaguers wh supports this -2 policy since they know they'll be leaving pretty soon.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Last time it was not possible because there were pressure from international community but this is not likely to happen this time. Both party ruled 2 times... now it should be enough. As long as this two political party with present status is here no development of Bangladesh is gonna happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Last time it was not possible because there were pressure from international community but this is not likely to happen this time. Both party ruled 2 times... now it should be enough. As long as this two political party with present status is here no development of Bangladesh is gonna happen.



aren't you one part of the 7% growth development brigade where bangladesh is improving leaps forward? now all of a sudden you are changing your rhetoric.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> *I wanted no trial from the beginning* because no trial would mean for those old, innocent, honest, kind, loving and God fearing folks not to go through such painful path just for the sake of chauvinism of Hindutavya. 2ndly, our poor country could save a lot for constructive purpose. Thirdly, it would prevent division among people that could lead us to civil war. 4th and finally, it would prevent us from setting bad precedent of becoming a 'Perpetrated state'.



I respect your honesty...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

aazidane said:


> aren't you one part of the 7% growth development brigade where bangladesh is improving leaps forward? now all of a sudden you are changing your rhetoric.



Bangladesh have potential to grow more faster and in a more efficient way but due to corruption and self centered policy by both party it is not happening.

Gotta go sleeping time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> aren't you one part of the 7% growth development brigade where bangladesh is improving leaps forward? now all of a sudden you are changing your rhetoric.



That was a captain cut of awami thug deception all along. Awami League can not even maintain 5% growth rate and declining fast.


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> That was a captain cut of awami thug deception all along. Awami League can not even maintain 5% growth rate and declining fast.



awami league logic is when their time is running up they want -2 since the country is not developing and the previous 4 years its a land of 7% growth


----------



## KS

aazidane said:


> public likes to vote who they know. Khaleda zia is BNP and she is the right person to lead the country, stop with your awami league propaganda. Every awami league malaunchor dalal i meet, every single one of em propose this -2 formula since they know awami league's time is running out.



Hi I have confirmed birdies saying that Khaleda is every bit as dalal as Hasina. Why do you think she visited India recently ? India knows very well how to cultivate suppport in BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

KS said:


> Hi I have confirmed birdies saying that Khaleda is every bit as dalal as Hasina. Why do you think she visited India recently ? India knows very well how to cultivate suppport in BD



She visited India to do what Hasina should have been from the first of their term...that is diplomacy!....she went to represent the 150 million people of the nation of Bangladesh and she stayed strong representing the people of Bangladesh. She made no deals!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

aazidane said:


> She visited India to do what Hasina should have been from the first of their term...that is diplomacy!....she went to represent the 150 million people of the nation of Bangladesh and she stayed strong representing the people of Bangladesh. She made no deals!



Thank god that BD people believe that. That is exactly what we want 

you would be rooting for Hasina soon after Khaleda comes to power 

Dont worry, we wont exploit you guys or anything but just make sure our interests are secure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

KS said:


> Thank god that BD people believe that. That is exactly what we want
> 
> Dont worry you would be rooting for Hasina soon after Khaleda comes to power



her son tareq is a true nationalist, he contributed greatly to the greater Bangladesh movement by arming ULFA and helping chinese shipment of arms to ULFA. Man is a true nationalist. you sure you guys trusting the right lady? i bet khaleda is playing you


----------



## idune

KS said:


> Dont worry, we wont exploit you guys or anything but just make sure our interests are secure.


 
You indians don't have to say, we know exactly what you do and intend to do. 

Like free transit, not paying taxes, not making payment n import .... block river water anf kill Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aazidane said:


> her son tareq is a true nationalist, he contributed greatly to the greater Bangladesh movement by arming ULFA and helping chinese shipment of arms to ULFA. Man is a true nationalist. you sure you guys trusting the right lady? i bet khaleda is playing you



Money talks bull **** walks. Everyone has a price, especially Khaleda. 



idune said:


> You indians don't have to say, we know exactly what you do and intend to do.
> 
> Like free transit, not paying taxes, not making payment n import .... block river water *anf kill Bangladeshis*.



That is what Jamati traitors like you do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

KS said:


> Money talks bull **** walks. Everyone has a price, especially Khaleda.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Jamati traitors like you do



you guys simply can't afford khaleda or tareq with your sub saharan poverty level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

aazidane said:


> you guys simply can't afford khaleda or tareq with your sub saharan poverty level.



Khaleda or zia dont come from scandinavia either. They come from BD onleee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

KS said:


> Khaleda or zia dont come from scandinavia either. They come from BD onleee.



She has an expensive taste...sorry bro, you guys will go bankrupt with your current ponzi scheme of an economy.


----------



## idune

> *Originally Posted by idune*
> 
> You indians don't have to say, we know exactly what you do and intend to do.
> Like free transit, not paying taxes, not making payment n import .... block river water anf kill Bangladeshis.





KS said:


> Money talks bull **** walks. Everyone has a price, especially Khaleda.
> That is what Jamati traitors like you do



Lokks like jamaat is indian best friend as indians desperately try to hide their crime behind Jamaat.


----------



## kalu_miah

idune said:


> Lokks like jamaat is indian best friend as indians desperately try to hide their crime behind Jamaat.



Yes, watch how this is working. Indians used to troll in Bangladesh section, now Indians no longer need to troll as much. Now British national of Bangladeshi origin trying to be wannabe RAW agent doing the trolling on behalf of Indians, but turned out to be too much of a broken record and too dumb to enroll into RAW payroll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;

&#8216;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#8217;
&#2439;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2439;&#2463;&#2495;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;.&#2453;&#2478;

&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;: &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2482;/ &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2463;&#2507;&#2527;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;.&#2453;&#2478;
&#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;: &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2404; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; 





&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;, &#8216;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2453;&#2465;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;- &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;&#8217; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#8216;&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;?&#8217;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

DURJOY said:


>



It will only grow.

Now there are anti-rezakar protests in.

- Rajshahi

- Chittagong

The goal of the demonstrators is to make it a-political (e.g. block Awami League from being involved) and to make protests nationwide from "Teknaf to Tetulia".

In Rajshahi:

&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2542; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;

By Ahasan Lenin
Published: 2013-02-07 14:25:36.0 Updated: 2013-02-07 14:28:45.0






&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;


&#2476;&#2497;&#2471;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524;&#2503; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2527; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; 
&#2447;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2459;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2508;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2542; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2488;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2463; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2471;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article587960.bdnews

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

@Hammer-fist, @madx, @RiasatKhan, guys, any of u at Shahbag right now?


----------



## Hammer-fist

ShadowFaux said:


> @Hammer-fist, @madx, @RiasatKhan, guys, any of u at Shahbag right now?



Ami ekon Londone bhai...kintu "spiritually" ami amader jatiyo protester shaate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellraiser007

kalu_miah said:


> Yes, watch how this is working. Indians used to troll in Bangladesh section, now Indians no longer need to troll as much. Now British national of Bangladeshi origin trying to be wannabe RAW agent doing the trolling on behalf of Indians, but turned out to be too much of a broken record and too dumb to enroll into RAW payroll



He is only telling the truth what you guys are covering up all these days. The evidence and reports he brought is true and you guys as usual are in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

ICT appeal law change likely soon


Staff Correspondent bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-02-09 06:54:03.0 Updated: 2013-02-09 09:14:06.0







The government is preparing to make changes to the International Crimes Tribunal Act, and a proposal in this regard is likely to be placed during the current session of parliament.


The proposal could allow both prosecution and defence equal rights for appeal, said a senior government official preferring anonymity.

Under the current laws, the prosecution can appeal only if ICT acquits an accused of charges.

*The &#8216;complexity&#8217; arose after the prosecution found no way to appeal for a greater punishment to Jamaat-e-Islami Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla than the one already handed down by the ICT-2.*

This constraint brought Section 21, Right of Appeal, of the International Crimes Tribunal Act in focus.

&#8220;If it cannot be placed in the current session (parliament), a special session will be convened,&#8221; said the official.

*The decision comes amidst exploding protests across Bangladesh against the life-in-jail verdict for Quader Molla &#8211; widely known as the &#8216;Butcher of Mirpur&#8217;, as people say the punishment is &#8216;too little&#8217;.*

Junior Law Minister Qamrul Islam confirmed on Saturday that the government was mulling changes to the specific section of the ICT Act.

&#8220;Decision will be taken after Law Minister Shafique Ahmed returns to Bangladesh,&#8221; he said.

Section 21 of the International Crimes Tribunal Act says: (i) A person convicted of any crime specified in Section 3 and sentenced by a Tribunal shall have the right of appeal to the Appellate Division of the Supreme Court of Bangladesh against such conviction and sentence.

(2) The Government shall have the right of appeal to the Appellate Division of the Supreme Court of Bangladesh against an order of acquittal.

(3) An appeal under sub-section (1) or (2) shall be preferred within [thirty days] of the date of order of conviction and sentence or acquittal.

The ICT Act, formed in 1973, did not provide the option of appeal to prosecution. Later, during the incumbent government&#8217;s regime, the act was amended and prosecution was allowed an appeal against acquittal.

The junior Law Minister had reportedly himself expressed disappointment over the verdict.

Five of the six charges were proved against Quader Molla, while he was acquitted in one.

Chief Coordinator of the tribunal Additional Attorney General MK Rahman said the ICT had accquitted Molla because the prosecution could not prove his involvement in the Ghatarchar massacre in Keraniganj conclusively.

Therefore, he said, the prosecution could now only appeal against this charge number 4 that related to the Keraniganj massacre.

He said the prosecution would only appeal seeking a review of that part of the verdict, possibly by taking recourse to Article 104 of the Bangladesh Constitution that assures 'complete justice'.

Rahman further said the prosecution might seek a Supreme Court order on the whole verdict after filing an appeal petition.

Ghatak Dalal Nirmul Committee Legal Affairs Editor Tuhin Ahmed said appeal could be made to lessen the punishment, but not to increase it.

Meanwhile, the defence has said they would appeal against the verdict for reduction of the life sentence handed out to Molla.

ICT appeal law change likely soon - bdnews24.com


- THE GOVERNMENT IS TAKEN ABACK BY THE MASS NATIONAL PROTESTS FROM DHAKA TO CHITTAGONG TO RAJSHAHI AGAINST REZAKARS AND JAMATIS!

- The government is feeling the will and has to do this or they will be remembered for every in history as appeasers of rezakars by the secular Dhaka elite who are their default supporters. Already a senior Awami league leader was manhandled and basically thrown out of the Shahbagh protests.

This movement is the Bangladeshi version of the Arab Spring and even the Awami League knows that out of disgust the people may form another political party and the Awami League would be damaged heavily.

- The Shahbagh protests are working, Qader Mollah may face execution for the murders and rapes he carried out after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Quader Molla put to gardening

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-02-09 10:33:18.0 Updated: 2013-02-09 10:33:18.0

Authorities have assigned Jamaat-e-Islami&#8217;s Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla in gardening duties after he was convicted of crimes committed against humainity during Liberation War of Bangladesh in 1971.


International Crimes Tribunal-2 sentenced him to life in prison on Tuesday.

Molla was taken to Kashimpur prison as he was put there under rigorous imprisonment on Thursday.

He was given the duty of gardening as per physical capability advised by doctors, Kashimpur Jail Senior Jailor Mohammad Jahangir Kabir told bdnews24.com.

Molla is being kept at a general cell, he said.

Jail Superintendent Ghosh said *since Molla was convicted of crimes that disqualify one from getting division in jail, all his special privileges were revoked as per the prisons rules.*

&#8220;He was sent to a common cell with the dignity and dress of common inmates around 1:30pm. *Now he will be enjoying the privileges the common inmates do.&#8221;*

After his arrest, Molla was sent to Dhaka Central Jail on July 19, 2010, and shifted to Kashimpur Jail on June 24, 2011

Quader Molla put to gardening - bdnews24.com



This criminal is now doing hard physical labour, the other problem for him is that he is now with inmates, some of whom may have family murdered by his thugs in the 1971 war, so he will be hated and possibly even abused by them.


----------



## Hammer-fist

Teeming thousands chant &#8216;Hang them all&#8217;

Staff Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-02-08 14:19:09.0 Updated: 2013-02-08 16:29:48.0






1 / 2
Tens of thousands of people forgetting their caste, professional and political identities descended on Shahbagh intersection on Friday afternoon with the chant of &#8216;Death penalty to all war criminals&#8217;, including Abdul Quader Molla, and a ban on the politics of Jamaat-e-Islami.

The &#8216;grand rally&#8217; at the intersection, called &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217;, ended with a vow to spread the ongoing movement from Teknaf to Tetulia.

People from across the broad spectrum of society who gathered from far and wide of Bangladesh also took an oath to *carry on their movement demanding death penalty for all war criminals and pledged to boycott all business and social organisations, including media outlets, of the Islamist party.*

The rally organisers repeatedly reaffirmed their resolve to take their movement forward until all war criminals were handed down the capital punishment.

The protesters took oath: &#8220;The platform of the masses will spread the movement across the country from Teknaf to Tetulia untl the death penalty of the despicable Razakars, al-Badrs, genocide plotters and rapists of the 1971 [Liberation War]. The movement will continue until the politics of Jamaat-Shibir is banned. We&#8217;ve to do work so that the anti-liberation elements that had been released after the 1975 period are put before the special tribunal.&#8221;

Demanding a ban on the business, social and cultural organisations run by the war criminals, the rally was told that the Jamaat and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir were infiltrating into organisations by collecting funds through these institutions.

The campaigners took the oath: &#8220;We&#8217;ll demand arrest and maximum punishment to the Jamaat-Shibir leaders and activists who have threatened to push the country into a civil war.&#8221;

*People including women took the oath to occupy the streets until the government outlawed the Jamaat-run business establishments -- Islami Bank, Ibn Sina, several coaching centres including Focus and Retina, media outlets including Diganta Television and the daily Naya Diganta &#8211; and revoked citizenship of their activists.*

They took oath: &#8220;We&#8217;ll boycott all the educational and cultural organisations that spread anti-liberation thoughts among the children. In a word, we&#8217;ll boycott all the political, social and financial institutions.&#8221;

They further promised: &#8220;Through video clips and newspaper reports, we&#8217;ll help in bringing to trial those who threatened of civil war. We&#8217;ll not subscribe to the newspapers of the war criminals in our homes and offices.&#8221;


The rally began at Shahbagh with the announcement of a &#8216;Chorompotro&#8217; or the ultimate call to hang the war criminals from the main platform for the rally erected atop a pick-up truck at 3pm.

In order to give the rally an apolitical look, at one stage all partisan banners and festoons were removed from the rally, barring those demanding capital punishment for the war criminals.
Blogger Shahidul Islam Raju read out the &#8216;Chorompotro&#8217; and the national anthem was sung after that.

The spirit at the venue was infectious as people broke into the chants of &#8220;Tui Rezakar&#8221; (you are a war criminal) and the protesters stood and sang the national anthem in chorus at the rally organised by Blogger and Online Activists Network.

People in droves came to the rally venue from across the capital in a procession of vehicles and in small groups carrying the national flag, musical instruments, banners and placards.

The gathering had run as far back as to the streets up to Doel intersection, Banglamotor, Kataban and Matsya Bhaban areas from the rally venue.

Anjan Roy hosted the presentation at the main rally stage while freedom fighter Nasiruddin Yusuf Bachchu assisted him.

*The rally was addressed by Mili Rahman, widow of Shaheed Flight Lieutenant M Matiur Rahman Bir Shrestha &#8211; one of the most valiant heroes of the Liberation War* &#8211; educationist and eminent writer Prof Muhammad Zafar Iqbal, Dhaka University Vice-chancellor AASM Arefin Siddique, and freedom fighter and cultural personalities Kamal Lohani and Hasan Imam.






_Shahid Matiur Rahman (Allah yarhamahu), whose wife spoke at Shahbagh_

They shouted slogans standing at the main platform demanding execution of the Razakars and the &#8216;war criminals&#8217;.

Overwhelmed by their Liberation War spirit, Mili Rahman said, &#8220;Our new generation is awake. No-one can stop us. It&#8217;s that Ekattor when we librated the country. Today you, the youngsters, will build a country free of Razakars and Shibir.&#8221;

Kamal Lohani also vowed to ensure trial of the war criminals. &#8220;Today the people have stood up.&#8221;

Later, Imran H Sarker, a lead organiser of the demonstration that began shortly after Jamaat leader Molla was sentenced to life in prison for war crimes on Tuesday, administered the oath to thousands of people, mostly youths.

Earlier, he announced a four-point charter of demands. The demands are: all the war criminals have to be given capital punishment, the Jamaat-Shibir politics has to be banned, those who threatened civil war have to be identified and put on trial, and all the forces which rehabilitated the war criminals have to be brought to trial.

To the dismay of many, the ICT-2 on Tuesday awarded Molla life in prison for his crimes against humanity during the Liberation War in 1971. People of all strata and various organisations, including the socio-political and cultural ones, said they expected death penalty for him.

Outraged by the &#8216;too little&#8217; punishment, cultural and political activists and youngsters, mostly university students and bloggers, whipped up protests on the social media and blogs. People started converging at Shahbagh in the heart of the capital since Tuesday afternoon soon after the delivery of the verdict.

They then grew in numbers and have been keeping candle-lit vigil for the last four nights.

The protest spirit also spread to other parts of Bangladesh and voices called for hanging the Jamaat-e-Islami stalwart.

Different professional bodies, pro-liberation forces, students and commoners staging the sit-in demanding Molla&#8217;s execution on Wednesday called the mass gathering for Friday.

Responding to the call for institution of a people&#8217;s court at the heart of the capital, people started gathering at the intersection and its surrounding areas to join the rally in small protest procession from Friday morning.

The gathering covered Kataban, Shishu Park, BSMMU and Fine Arts Faculty of Dhaka University by 1pm and the attendance swelled ever since.

The organisers said that the rally was called to give the campaign an &#8216;apolitical&#8217; shape.

The streets turned into a huge human sea by 3pm. An official of the Detective Branch (DB) of police said that some 250,000 people joined the mass rally.

The pro-liberation activists shared the ABC of asserting the right to get justice shouting creative slogans.

&#8220;Q for Quader Molla/Tui Rezakar&#8221; (you are a war criminal), S for Sayedee/ Tui Rezakar, M for Mujaheed/ Tui Rezakar, N for Nizami/ Tui Rezakar, G for Ghulam Azam/ Tui Rezakar,&#8221; they shouted at the rally.

The Jamaat had opposed Bangladesh's independence from Pakistan in 1971. The party had sided with Pakistani troops during the war when officially three million people were killed, and the fundamentalist party allegedly masterminded the murders of the country's leading intelligentsia including professors, doctors and journalists.

Teeming thousands chant











In 5.35 mins the Bangladeshi man says "amader chawa Bangladesher shob Rezakare faseeza" (basically: We seek/our goal is to beat/whip every rezakar in Bangladesh)

THIS IS BANGLADESH'S "ARAB SPRING".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Hammmer Spring...


----------



## mb444

Why would Bangladesh need an Arab Spring .... Are we not a democracy? Who or what are these morons protesting against? Is it the state? Is it the judiciary? This is prime example of mass media lead manipulation of uneducated sheep.

So ICT will change laws just because a the mob demands it. The prosecution will have the same level of appeal as the defense!!!! Is there any sanity left ...... BAL morons are turning every barometer of civilisation upside down....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammer-fist

This is the 5th day.

I hope to see a protest soon in Sylhet city (I am from Sylhet).

These protests are apolitical and AL leaders are basically banned from them now and the BNP has officially endorsed them.






5 hours ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Actually with protest by both Jamat and BAL how can the verdict change ? unless the judge are politically motivated . The verdict should be according to rule witness etc . so if by law he cannot be sent to gallows the judge can't do any thing . Jamat need to fight in the higher court same to The BAL to jet their desired justice .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Giving an example - my classmates in the photo... organized by Chikistshak Parishad ( awami organisation) ( see in the banner)

, now how many department Du have?? its massive.. Now every dept. got Awami unit... if all of them takes 30 students... Shahbag will become full... its just 5 minute walk from DU.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

kobiraaz said:


> Hammmer Spring...



Dont forget your own status and background as you are a student of a top institute. You dont know the relationship between these two person. They could be very well husband and wife and seems to me like that considering their age.

This is very cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hammer-fist

iajdani said:


> Dont forget your own status and background as you are a student of a top institute. You dont know the relationship between these two person. They could be very well husband and wife and seems to me like that considering their age.
> 
> This is very cheap.



Better not to waste time replying to him. I could care less what he says about me, he is here just to "have fun" and is a university kid.

This is a serious national issue and a historic moment in our country's destiny, a milestone, a turning point. Just ignore cheap and childish attempts to insult members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> Dont forget your own status and background as you are a student of a top institute. You dont know the relationship between these two person. They could be very well husband and wife and seems to me like that considering their age.
> 
> This is very cheap.



yeah, and then when people propagate an anonymous audio of phone sex it becomes patriotism ( not talking about you)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> Giving an example - my classmates in the photo... organized by Chikistshak Parishad ( awami organisation) ( see in the banner)
> 
> , now how many department Du have??  its massive.. Now every dept. got Awami unit... if all of them takes 30 students... Shahbag will become full... its just 5 minute walk from DU.......



 Kobi bhai stalking women

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

monitor said:


> Actually with protest by both Jamat and BAL how can the verdict change ? unless the judge are politically motivated . The verdict should be according to rule witness etc . so if by law he cannot be sent to gallows the judge can't do any thing . Jamat need to fight in the higher court same to The BAL to jet their desired justice .



I don't know how it works in Bangladesh but often the judges have discretionary powers to award the sentences they see fit. So the judges here were perhaps entitled to award capital punishment to the convicted murderer, Qader Molla, but chose to give him life imprisonment (he is now with common criminals in a prison doing labour).

The government obviously in response to public demand is amending the law so that the prosecution can ask for a severer punishment.

Remember laws are made by governments who are there merely to serve the will of the public, and judges are merely there to interpret such laws.

On a personal note I do not care what happens to Qader Molla because he is just one person, the greater issue is the Jamati threat to Bangladesh and this outpouring of mass public anger has spelled out to the world (including our neighbours such as India, China etc) that we reject the hate-filled politics of Jamat who hate 9% of our population (Hindus) and who fought against our country and hate it.

For me the fact that protestors have vowed to boycott all Jamati organizations and businesses and seek to destroy them is more significant than whether Qader Molla or other Jamati criminals are executed or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

aazidane said:


> This shahbagh "square" has been done to divert the masses from the Padma bridge scandal and the failure of BAL to hang the war criminal. It is simply engineered by awami league dhaka university 'budghi jibis' and backed by awami league media.



Aadizane,

Last time i visited Pdf,you had pretty balanced if not pro Indian views.What happened in past 7 months?



aazidane said:


> This shahbagh "square" has been done to divert the masses from the Padma bridge scandal and the failure of BAL to hang the war criminal. It is simply engineered by awami league dhaka university 'budghi jibis' and backed by awami league media.



Aadizane,

Last time i visited Pdf,you had pretty balanced if not pro Indian views.What happened in past 7 months?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Hammer-fist said:


> I don't know how it works in Bangladesh but often the judges have discretionary powers to award the sentences they see fit. So the judges here were perhaps entitled to award capital punishment to the convicted murderer, Qader Molla, but chose to give him life imprisonment (he is now with common criminals in a prison doing labour).
> 
> The government obviously in response to public demand is amending the law so that the prosecution can ask for a severer punishment.
> 
> Remember laws are made by governments who are there merely to serve the will of the public, and judges are merely there to interpret such laws.
> 
> On a personal note I do not care what happens to Qader Molla because he is just one person, the greater issue is the Jamati threat to Bangladesh and this outpouring of mass public anger has spelled out to the world (including our neighbours such as India, China etc) that we reject the hate-filled politics of Jamat who hate 9% of our population (Hindus) and who fought against our country and hate it.
> 
> For me the fact that protestors have vowed to boycott all Jamati organizations and businesses and seek to destroy them is more significant than whether Qader Molla or other Jamati criminals are executed or not.



It is customary to award life in prison instead of capital punishment for the elderly people above the age of 60 considering that they will have slim chance of coming out of prison alive. But in Kader's case, he will be released if BNP can manage to come back to power. So people gone berserk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Kobi bhai stalking women



I am engaged to another woman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

anonymus said:


> Aadizane,
> 
> Last time i visited Pdf,you had pretty balanced if not pro Indian views.What happened in past 7 months?
> 
> 
> 
> Aadizane,
> 
> Last time i visited Pdf,you had pretty balanced if not pro Indian views.What happened in past 7 months?




Aazidane is a good guy and pretty normal, and I can tell he comes from a relatively normal Bangladesh family (besides the apparent wealth and high connections he claims/boasts they have) and is not some sort of Jamati fundamentalist or Pakistani-wannabe.

His only issue however is I think he thinks that in politics you cannot afford to be too idealistic as it doesn't work, so unfortunately in politics you have to do work with unsavoury characters like Jamat for a higher goal.

This is where me and him disagree and recent events where non-partisan Bangladeshis organized the Shahbagh protests and even manhandled an Awami league leader proves this. If you have principles you can succeed and make a difference.

I would still say he is a Bangladeshi nationalist though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Hammer-fist said:


> I don't know how it works in Bangladesh but often the judges have discretionary powers to award the sentences they see fit. So the judges here were perhaps entitled to award capital punishment to the convicted murderer, Qader Molla, but chose to give him life imprisonment (he is now with common criminals in a prison doing labour).
> 
> The government obviously in response to public demand is amending the law so that the prosecution can ask for a severer punishment.
> 
> Remember laws are made by governments who are there merely to serve the will of the public, and judges are merely there to interpret such laws.
> 
> On a personal note I do not care what happens to Qader Molla because he is just one person, the greater issue is the Jamati threat to Bangladesh and this outpouring of mass public anger has spelled out to the world (including our neighbours such as India, China etc) that we reject the hate-filled politics of Jamat who hate 9% of our population (Hindus) and who fought against our country and hate it.
> 
> For me the fact that protestors have vowed to boycott all Jamati organizations and businesses and seek to destroy them is more significant than whether Qader Molla or other Jamati criminals are executed or not.




Justice cannot be given and should not to be given by affection or hate but through logic .
to my information state minister for law kamrul's house is made by loan from Islami Bank . btw Islami bank share are mainly own by arab so making it Jamati bank is ridiculous .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

Hammer-fist said:


> Aazidane is a good guy and pretty normal, and I can tell he comes from a relatively normal Bangladesh family (besides the apparent wealth and high connections he claims/boasts they have) and is not some sort of Jamati fundamentalist or Pakistani-wannabe.
> 
> His only issue however is I think he thinks that in politics you cannot afford to be too idealistic as it doesn't work, so unfortunately in politics you have to do work with unsavoury characters like Jamat for a higher goal.
> 
> This is where me and him disagree and recent events where non-partisan Bangladeshis organized the Shahbagh protests and even manhandled an Awami league leader proves this. If you have principles you can succeed and make a difference.
> 
> I would still say he is a Bangladeshi nationalist though.



He was a nationalist and a hardcore BNP supporter 7 month ago too.That is a perfectly justified position.But in few thread i have visited,he was singing to the loony tunes of idune.


a question @Hammer-fist 

Does Bangladeshi constitution has protection against ex-post facto conviction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

sometimes stalking kitties are good 


animelive said:


> Kobi bhai stalking women


----------



## kobiraaz

monitor said:


> Justice cannot be given and should not to be given by affection or hate but through logic .
> to my information state minister for law kamrul's house is made by loan from Islami Bank . btw Islami bank share are mainly own by arab so making it Jamati bank is ridiculous .



dont fall for their deception please.. it was anti-crime against Humanity first, later turned into Anti Religion based politics, anti Islamic Organisations like Islami Bank.... Who is the most beneficiary of all this??? Think Again.... Its delhi.... I used to think PDF old timers are more matured than this.... But we are Bangali, Hujuge Bangali after all.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Funny how BAL and media lunatics is screaming about this being free of party politics.  The people leading these clowns R Pran gupal data, zafar Iqbal,VC of DU / JU, all Ghadani clowns along with 14 party alliance leftist thugs. Not to mention Capati league doing motorcycle showdown there. And why does it give the slogan Joy Bangla? How the hell is it non-partisan?  

Whats more mind boggling is that this supposedly democratic gathering has unmasked typical awami-leftist facist nature. Can the clowns like @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT tell me how the hell is the following demand democratic:

-	Shutting down amardesh, nayadiganta, Islamic tv, diganta Tv and making vows not to read them.
-	Calls for shutting down one of the most successful financial institution the Islami Bank 
-	Calls for shutting Ibn Sina and Islamic Bank hospital. WFT. These R privstely held orgs. Where shameless awami munafiqs also go in hordes for cost effective treatment. 
And what about these rantings of calling for beheading of any JI activist:


> &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451;&#2404;



???????? ??????????? ??????? : ?????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????? ????????? : ?????? ????????????? ?????????

And what about this, how the hell can any lunatic with ½ a birdsbrain call this non-partisan:



> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474 &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;



He even bad mouthed pres.ZIA:



> &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, '&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2498;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;? &#2447; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;...&#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;



???????? ??????? ?? ?? ?????? ?????!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sepoi

im agreed with you! in every circumstances we must think positive. yeah they can be husband and wife or in a relation.


iajdani said:


> Dont forget your own status and background as you are a student of a top institute. You dont know the relationship between these two person. They could be very well husband and wife and seems to me like that considering their age.
> 
> This is very cheap.


----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> dont fall for their deception please.. it was anti-crime against Humanity first, later turned into Anti Religion based politics, anti Islamic Organisations like Islami Bank.... Who is the most beneficiary of all this??? Think Again.... Its delhi.... I used to think PDF old timers are more matured than this.... But we are Bangali, Hujuge Bangali after all.........



The seeds of 1/11 is reaping fruits I guess. Awami coming to power may have been the 1st part of the project.


----------



## sepoi

i dont know this imran dude is but if he told craps* about ziaur rahman is completely unacceptable. i know president zia personaly at my childhood. he was a guardian angel to the kids.may allah bless my leader in zannat


Luffy 500 said:


> Funny how BAL and media lunatics is screaming about this being free of party politics.  The people leading these clowns R Pran gupal data, zafar Iqbal,VC of DU / JU, all Ghadani clowns along with 14 party alliance leftist thugs. Not to mention Capati league doing motorcycle showdown there. And why does it Joy Bangla? How the hell is it non-partisan?
> 
> What&#8217;s more mind boggling is that this supposedly &#8220;democratic&#8221; gathering has unmasked typical awami-leftist facist nature. Can the clowns like @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT tell me how the hell is the following demand democratic:
> 
> -	Shutting down amardesh, nayadiganta, Islamic tv, diganta Tv and making vows not to read them.
> -	Calls for shutting down one of the most successful financial institution the Islami Bank
> -	Calls for shutting Ibn Sina and Islamic Bank hospital. WFT. These R privstely held orgs. Where shameless awami munafiqs also go in hordes for cost effective treatment.
> And what about these rantings of calling for beheading of any JI activist:
> 
> 
> ???????? ??????????? ??????? : ?????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????? ????????? : ?????? ????????????? ?????????
> 
> And what about this, how the hell can any lunatic with ½ a birdsbrain call this non-partisan:
> 
> 
> 
> He even bad mouthed pres.ZIA:
> 
> 
> 
> ???????? ??????? ?? ?? ?????? ?????!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

sepoi said:


> i dont know this imran dude is but if he told craps* abiut ziaur rahman is completely unacceptable. i know president zia personaly at my childhood. he was a guardian angel to the kids.may allah bless my leader in zannat



The link is given in Amardesh. Why not check it out? And do U think all the other budhijibis there think positive or even respect Zia Ur rahman? If so, your naivety boggles me. Who in BD doesn't know the leadership of Pran gopal datta among awami doctor organization? These R awami professional bodies like BCL there along with all commie thugs.


----------



## asad71

1. Shbagh is not Tahrir where the spring was against a corrupt dictator of decades seen by the people as lackeys of the West. Hasina / BAL may have similarities with Hosnie Mubarak, but the regimes aren't the same. Hasian is corrupt, cruel and is seen as an Indian plant.

2. To succeed any upsurge / revolution / uprising must have a strong leadership. And the people must be able to identify - even see that leader. Often idealistic uprisings end achieving nothing. Utopia has no place in a revolution which is also a political enterprise. I fear this uprising of the pure youth will eventually get polluted by politicians and get hijacked. Already it is looks to have strayed into a secular / atheistic movement. Anti-Pakistan slogans are moving towards ant-Muslim chants. Without mentioning India anywhere it is transforming into a pro-India platform. That is bound to split this nation, because the bulk is anti-India and pro-Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Luffy 500

@kobiraaz , check this news out:

&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2478;?

?????? ???????????? ????????? ????? ???? ????

Where is this country heading to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

^^^Strange to see a fourteen year old boy holds so much intolerance. Where is BD heading?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

anonymus said:


> He was a nationalist and a hardcore BNP supporter 7 month ago too.That is a perfectly justified position.But in few thread i have visited,he was singing to the loony tunes of idune.
> 
> 
> a question @Hammer-fist
> 
> Does Bangladeshi constitution has protection against ex-post facto conviction?



This is from a webpage which contains western concerns over the impartiality of the war crimes trial, I say this so you can understand the wider context of the passage.



> By far, the most troubling concern is that related to the constitutional amendments (Articles 47(3) and 47A), which deny a number of constitutional protections to Bangladesh citizens who are being detained or prosecuted under the ICTA. For example, Article 47(3) prohibits such individuals from challenging any law, including the amendments themselves, on the ground that it is unconstitutional. Article 47A further strips those individuals of specific constitutional rights that are guaranteed to all other persons in Bangladesh, such as the right to protection of the law (Art. 31), *protection from ex post facto (retroactive) laws and the right to a speedy and public trial (Art. 33)*, and the ability to enforce guaranteed rights (Art. 44). These are fundamental due process rights and are guaranteed in international law and to all other suspected criminals in Bangladesh. Withholding such rights from suspected war criminals who have not even been convicted does not engender faith in the fairness of the process or outcome.



Crimes of War &#8211; The International Crimes Tribunal in Bangladesh &#8211; Will Justice Prevail?
 @iajdani is probably a better person to ask.


----------



## Hammer-fist

monitor said:


> Justice cannot be given and should not to be given by affection or hate but through logic .
> to my information state minister for law kamrul's house is made by loan from Islami Bank . btw Islami bank share are mainly own by arab so making it Jamati bank is ridiculous .



You made a good point.

However in the long run, without inconveniencing our country, people like me and the hundreds of thousands in Shahbagh square want an end to Jamat for once and for all.

On a personal level I believe the best thing to do is to systematically undermine the Jamati ideology from the roots starting from Maudoodi and his ideas.

Even many Maulanas hate Jamat e.g. the video below (a bit extreme but an example of the hatred he has held in by many Muslims including in the Pakistan which he initially opposed).






I am sure the Pakistan alim above will be called a "RAW agent", "Indian dalal", "communist" by the Jamati gang on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

asad71 said:


> 1. Shbagh is not Tahrir where the spring was against a corrupt dictator of decades seen by the people as lackeys of the West. Hasina / BAL may have similarities with Hosnie Mubarak, but the regimes aren't the same. Hasian is corrupt, cruel and is seen as an Indian plant.
> 
> 2. To succeed any upsurge / revolution / uprising must have a strong leadership. And the people must be able to identify - even see that leader. Often idealistic uprisings end achieving nothing. Utopia has no place in a revolution which is also a political enterprise. *I fear this uprising of the pure youth will eventually get polluted by politicians and get hijacked.* Already it is looks to have strayed into a secular / atheistic movement. Anti-Pakistan slogans are moving towards ant-Muslim chants. Without mentioning India anywhere it is transforming into a pro-India platform. That is bound to split this nation, because the bulk is anti-India and pro-Muslim.



The protest was originally organized by certain bloggers. Now if you are familiar with Bangla blogosphere you'd see all these ultranationalist bloggers are a bunch of intolerant bad-mouth atheists. So there is no point of hijacking, it has been owned by these guys since the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Skallagrim said:


> The protest was originally organized by certain bloggers. Now if you are familiar with Bangla blogosphere you'd see all these ultranationalist bloggers are a bunch of intolerant bad-mouth atheists. So there is no point of hijacking, it has been owned by these guys since the beginning.



The leftist "Sushil Samaj" have even less support than the 4.7% Jamatis and they will never be allowed to promote atheism in Muslim Bangladesh, even the AL-Communist alliance has not been able to repeal Quranic-based inheritance laws.

Our people are Muslims and the vast majority of the 100-200,000 people in Shahbagh square are Muslims.

Yes you do have a valid point about some of these bloggers but Muslim Bangladesh wants justice against rezakars.

Rezakars try to potray anyone opposed to them as an infidel or Hindu, that is not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

This turn out at Shahbag is now nothing but a Bal showdown.Its a publicity stunt ahead of the coming election http://www.amardesho...41#.URcVYaWCmQA amardesh.png


&#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;!
P1_blogar.jpg
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474 &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#8216;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#8217; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2482;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2451; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2460; &#2451;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455 &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2464; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2453; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474 &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2475;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2455;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453; https://www.facebook...mran.bd-&#2447; &#2460;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488; &#2447; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, '&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2498;&#2460;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;? &#2447; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;...&#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#8212;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;-&#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2497;&#2480;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;?
&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;-&#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;! &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;-&#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;-&#2463;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;-&#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;?
&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2537; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;? &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2451; &#2474;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;! &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#8212;&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2488;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;-&#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468; &#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2438;&#2460; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#8212;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2470;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2455;&#2404; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;-&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2470;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2455;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2504;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2488;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2489;&#2470; &#2468;&#2494;&#2475;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;-&#2470;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468; &#2486;&#2468; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;-&#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2439; &#2472;&#2527;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2441;&#2474;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2482; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2508;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;...&#2447; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8217;
&#2447;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2488; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2537; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2459;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;-&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2468; &#2476;&#2524; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;? &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

If this news report is correct the people at 'Shahbag Square' want to execute a person who has killed no one or cannot be proven to have committed any capital offense:

&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;

&#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2489;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;

&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2538;&#2486;' &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2479;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;¬&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2451; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; (&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480 &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472;

&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2538;&#2486;' &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2538;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; (&#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480 &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; (&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488 &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; (&#2536 &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2439; &#2456;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, '&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;' &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, '&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;'&#2404;

&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2536; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;¬&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, '&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2535;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; '&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;' &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2447; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; '&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;' &#2451; '&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;' &#2460;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; '&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;' &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; (&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488 &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; (&#2536 &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453; &#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2535;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2540;&#2534; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2541;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2451; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; (&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480 &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2451; &#2437;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2451; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;

??????????? ????? ???????? ?????? ?????????? ??????? ?????? ??????????? :: ????? ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

Hammer-fist said:


> This is from a webpage which contains western concerns over the impartiality of the war crimes trial, I say this so you can understand the wider context of the passage.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes of War  The International Crimes Tribunal in Bangladesh  Will Justice Prevail?
> 
> @iajdani is probably a better person to ask.



Well in that case all this protest would come to a naught.The protesters cannot get the said ******* hanged even if law is changed.


----------



## Anubis

ShadowFaux said:


> @Hammer-fist, @madx, @RiasatKhan, guys, any of u at Shahbag right now?



Ami ekhon Atlanta te but ektu por por Ustream er maddhome Shahbaghe jacchi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammer-fist

anonymus said:


> Well in that case all this protest would come to a naught.The protesters cannot get the said ******* hanged even if law is changed.



Regardless of whether Qader Mollah is executed or not alot of things have been achieved.


1. Physically central Dhaka is now occupied by mainstream Bangladeshis and Jamati thugs cannot terrorize and vandalize and murder as they were doing.

Central Dhaka is definitely much safer than a week ago.

2. The BBC, Al-Jazeera, Washington post have all reported this. *The world sees Bangladesh says no to Jamat and no to rezakars.*

Even on this forum which I'm sure has some small degree of influence on the perception of educated and influential Pakistanis/Indians towards Bangladesh, our neighbour India can see we as a society reject Jamat.

3. Jamat's leaders will have youtube videos of how possibly even 250,000 (other reports say 100,000) i.e 1/4 of a million Bangladesh's called for their deaths.

Gholam Azam could literally hear that from his prison cell and had to be re-located (can't find the article but read it).

4. The BNP will know that they cannot pander to Jamat too much as this will displease the nation.

5. Jamati votes will probably decrease from their current measly 4.6% to something even lower.

This isn't just about some criminal, this is about our values as a nation and a society and our destiny.

Jamatis have hijacked this forum for years misrepresenting us Bangladeshis as hate-filled Hindu-hating bigots eager for war with India, that is them but that is not us Bangladeshis. What do we Bangladeshis want?

- We want peace.

- We want trade.

- We want dignity (including those killed on our border which we hope is an issue that can be resolved amicably).

- We want prosperity.

- We want to be part of an Asia where China, India, ASEAN all thrive, prosper and trade with each other.

We want jobs, homes, a higher standard of living.

We do not want war or conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

ok another info, tell u something pran gopal is the vc of BSMMU , was the personal doctor of sheikh mujibur rahman along with the late national professor nurul islam .i was talking about the guy called imran. he is not a big cok or well known person.or moto chagole pres zia nie ki bollo na bollo tate ki khub besi kichu ashe jay? who care. manuse saradin hasina khaleda re galigalaz kore. ki ase jay tate.no big deals .ar doliokoron sobai kore. DAB o prochur korche BNP er somoy.i know because i'm doctor too.


Luffy 500 said:


> The link is given in Amardesh. Why not check it out? And do U think all the other budhijibis there think positive or even respect Zia Ur rahman? If so, your naivety boggles me. Who in BD doesn't know the leadership of Pran gopal datta among awami doctor organization? These R awami professional bodies like BCL there along with all commie thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

we see in every incidents he was there. tobe ki se dudh kola khaoute gechilo? 


MBI Munshi said:


> If this news report is correct the people at 'Shahbag Square' want to execute a person who has killed no one or cannot be proven to have committed any capital offense:
> 
> &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2489;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;
> 
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2538;&#2486;' &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2479;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;¬&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2451; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; (&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480 &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472;
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2538;&#2486;' &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2538;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; (&#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480 &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; (&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488 &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; (&#2536 &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2439; &#2456;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, '&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;' &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, '&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;'&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2536; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;¬&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, '&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2535;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; '&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;' &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
> 
> &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2447; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; '&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;' &#2451; '&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;' &#2460;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; '&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;' &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; (&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488 &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2494;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; (&#2536 &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453; &#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2463; &#2535;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2540;&#2534; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2541;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2451; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; (&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480 &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2527; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2451; &#2437;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2503;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2494; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2447; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2451; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> ??????????? ????? ???????? ?????? ?????????? ??????? ?????? ??????????? :: ????? ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

@Anonymous

A week or two ago Jamati thugs were on the streets of Dhaka burning and destroying, they even killed people as a result of their violence.

This has now all ended, *central Dhaka is now occupied by Bangladeshis, i.e. real Bangladeshis.*

This video shows what Jamatis were doing a week ago to our national capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

sepoi said:


> we see in every incidents he was there. tobe ki se dudh kola khaoute gechilo?



He was there but didn't do anything. That is not a crime or an offense.


----------



## DarkPrince

bichar ar name politics choltase abegi bokchod bengali khali hutai jhapaitese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

The son of Maudoodi condemns Jamat.

Let not anti-Jamati feeling = anti-Pakistani feeling. Most Pakistanis had nothing whatsoever to do with the 1971 war and even in Pakistan Jamat get very few votes.

Yes, there is an element in the Awami League (influenced by certain foreign elements) that use anti-Jamati feeling to promote anti-Pakistani feeling, but I don't want that.

I think mainstream Bangladeshis should work with educated and progressive Pakistanis against the malevolent influence of Jamat i Islam in both Bangladesh and Pakistan.





 @somebozo @SHAMK9 @HavziSultan @ImranKhan and others.


P.S. The son of Maudoodi will now doubt be called "Awami", "Indian dalal" etc by the Jamati gang on this forum.


----------



## idune

While this crowd in Shabag can someone ask to have them make statement of indian killing of Bangladeshis and indian river dam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Jamatis are scum of the earth good to see BD rise with secular ideals of Jinnah while Pakistan has become a heaven for Jamatis and Tableghis!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Hammer-fist said:


> You made a good point.
> 
> However in the long run, without inconveniencing our country, people like me and the hundreds of thousands in Shahbagh square want an end to Jamat for once and for all.
> 
> On a personal level I believe the best thing to do is to systematically undermine the Jamati ideology from the roots starting from Maudoodi and his ideas.
> 
> Even many Maulanas hate Jamat e.g. the video below (a bit extreme but an example of the hatred he has held in by many Muslims including in the Pakistan which he initially opposed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the Pakistan alim above will be called a "RAW agent", "Indian dalal", "communist" by the Jamati gang on this forum.


*It's funny that Commies can pull off Shahabag SQ but Mullahs of PAK can't get along but declares each other Kafir. These Mullahs are so-short sided that they can't see how they are playing on the hand of anti-mankind's force. Whilst unification is the need of the hour of different school of thoughts, they seem to not understand the danger ahead of them without having it.*

1. 




2. 




3.


----------



## Hammer-fist

somebozo said:


> *Jamatis are scum of the earth* good to see BD rise with secular ideals of Jinnah while Pakistan has become a heaven for Jamatis and Tableghis!



Shukriya mera Pakistani bhai jaan.



lakin Tableeghis are ok.


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> While this crowd in Shabag can someone ask to have them make statement of indian killing of Bangladeshis and indian river dam?



That's another matter. Along with many other "issues" 

Some slogans and public gatherings are not convincing, nor do they prove anything. Mob justice does not work. 

The verdict is ultimately up to the jury, and not the whims of a bunch of people. And hopefully, comply with the conventions of the ICT. 

A friend of mine visited Shahbag Square even though he's a BNP supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammer-fist

^

This is not about Awami or India or Pakistan or this or that....it's about us ordinary Bangladeshis and our murdered relatives.


----------



## idune

Loki said:


> That's another matter. Along with many other "issues"
> 
> Some slogans and public gatherings are not convincing, nor do they prove anything. Mob justice does not work.
> 
> The verdict is ultimately up to the jury, and not the whims of a bunch of people. And hopefully, comply with the conventions of the ICT.
> 
> A friend of mine visited Shahbag Square even though he's a BNP supporter



That is more urgent and pressing matter because Bangladeshis are getting killed by indians *today* as oppose to 43 years ago. Fact is Awami League regime will not let such crowd gathering. So we are witnessing one sided fascist mob and people with curiosity coming to see the spectacle. 

So if one summerize your take this is another Bangladeshi hujug more than than anything else. Besides, bringing up childrens in the mob crowd means many of these people brought in on purpuse.

Many came as Fri-Sat weekend gateway in Dhaka.
Many came to see the crowd after Boi mela/book fair.

What other type rationale people has to visit this mob show?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> That's another matter. Along with many other "issues"
> 
> Some slogans and public gatherings are not convincing, nor do they prove anything. Mob justice does not work.
> 
> The verdict is ultimately up to the jury, and not the whims of a bunch of people. *And hopefully, comply with the conventions of the ICT. *
> 
> A friend of mine visited Shahbag Square even though he's a BNP supporter



That is where the problem is.The ICT is acting as the government tells them to.The government neither wanted any justice nor to kill the Jamaati leadership.They wanted votes.After they got it they staged a drama and surely will be sending the rest of them to jail.The state never tried to prove any crimes.Hopefully the people has seen through that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Hammer-fist said:


> Post reported.
> 
> 1. Insult against member and member's family.
> 
> 2. Attempt to derail the thread with off-topic videos about something completely unrelated.


Kukurer Sawal, 

When U call us Jamaati thug, lie to teeth, repeat it over and over ; do we report against U? Be like a man unlike staying like 36 yrs. old Dhamra, Bimochon at BRIT  UR farting here doesn't have any value as U are a proven laughing stock to even dadas. 

*P.S. Respectable Mods, I have encountered the insulting post of Durjoy (A malaunic name thus calling him Malaun is appropriate) with appropriate one. As most of the Bangladeshi state affairs get dictated by India, I have shown him the right place where he belongs but this Malaun Hammer (Metaphoric) first insults PAK, shed croc. tears for RAWAMY dalals later to report against us on behalf of others. Please note that he is very new here but has started the hate mongering against respected posters like MBI, IDUNE and Kalu. So, before taking any action based on his reporting, please be rational and justify his action here impartially, thanks.*


----------



## idune

RiasatKhan said:


> That is where the problem is.The ICT is acting as the government tells them to.The government neither wanted any justice nor to kill the Jamaati leadership.They wanted votes.After they got it they staged a drama and surely will be sending the rest of them to jail.The state never tried to prove any crimes.Hopefully the people has seen through that.



So you concluding to what defense lawyer argued all along and demanded mis-trial and for a free and fair one. But this mob crowd is aking to kill accused by extrajudicial means.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

idune said:


> So you concluding to what defense lawyer argued all along and demanded free and fair trial. But this mob crowd is aking to kill accused by extrajudicial means.



Free and Fair trial will get them killed.


----------



## M_Saint

somebozo said:


> Jamatis are scum of the earth good to see BD rise with secular ideals of Jinnah while Pakistan has become a heaven for Jamatis and Tableghis!


No, U are blinded by hate. If U can prove URself on what are U saying then bring it on first before calling names of the most respected/organized Islamic people, please.


----------



## Anubis

My future BNP leader friend(Ilias Ali's son) is going to Shahbagh.


----------



## M_Saint

RiasatKhan said:


> Free and Fair trial will get them killed.



No, free and fair trial would reveal that Indira Gandhi was the real war criminal that engineered the mayhem in East PAK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Loki said:


> That's another matter. Along with many other "issues"
> Some slogans and public gatherings are not convincing, nor do they prove anything. Mob justice does not work.
> The verdict is ultimately up to the jury, and not the whims of a bunch of people. And hopefully, comply with the conventions of the ICT.
> A friend of mine visited Shahbag Square even though he's a BNP supporter


Agreed. No matter what is the emotion of the people, a country should follow what their Judiciary decides. And the govt. should follow on the orders of it. Happened today in India. 

Hope the war criminals are hanged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Hammer-fist* is running Awami thuggish campaign with claims that he has no proofs. When asked to substantiate his claim he start insulting people and post more lies. *Hammer-fist* is extremely anti Bangladeshi and side with india position of killing killing Bangladehis and a submissive Bangladesh. But his un ending lie and attack on other member still waiting for mod action.



RiasatKhan said:


> My future BNP leader friend(Ilias Ali's son) is going to Shahbagh.



Any proof to your claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Hammer-fist said:


> The son of Maudoodi condemns Jamat.
> 
> Let not anti-Jamati feeling = anti-Pakistani feeling. Most Pakistanis had nothing whatsoever to do with the 1971 war and even in Pakistan Jamat get very few votes.
> 
> Yes, there is an element in the Awami League (influenced by certain foreign elements) that use anti-Jamati feeling to promote anti-Pakistani feeling, but I don't want that.
> 
> I think mainstream Bangladeshis should work with educated and progressive Pakistanis against the malevolent influence of Jamat i Islam in both Bangladesh and Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @somebozo @SHAMK9 @HavziSultan @ImranKhan and others.
> 
> 
> *P.S. The son of Maudoodi will now doubt be called "Awami", "Indian dalal" etc by the Jamati gang on this forum.*


*So does Prof. Azam's son and Qazi Hussein Ahmed'S son. What does mean to U Peps quake? Doesn't it show that their parents are so democratic and liberal that even they hadn't imposed their wills on to their sons? Idiocy, irrationalism has limits but UR Bull Shyte doesn't. Now remember, every human being is unique and got his own mind (Kid's lesson of the day).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

RiasatKhan said:


> Free and Fair trial will get them killed.



If justice is the goal, let free and fair trial decide the outcome, not you or mob crowd. *Deciding accused will be killed even before free and fair trial, is clear indication of lie and criminal intent.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

M_Saint said:


> Kukurer Sawal,
> 
> When U call us Jamaati thug, lie to teeth, repeat it over and over ; do we report against U? Be like a man unlike staying like 36 yrs. old Dhamra, Bimochon at BRIT  UR farting here doesn't have any value as U are a proven laughing stock to even dadas.
> 
> *P.S. Respectable Mods, I have encountered the insulting post of Durjoy (A malaunic name thus calling him Malaun is appropriate) with appropriate one. As most of the Bangladeshi state affairs get dictated by India, I have shown him the right place where he belongs but this Malaun Hammer (Metaphoric) first insults PAK, shed croc. tears for RAWAMY dalals later to report against us on behalf of others. Please note that he is very new here but has started the hate mongering against respected posters like MBI, IDUNE and Kalu. So, before taking any action based on his reporting, please be rational and justify his action here impartially, thanks.*



You and others who share your ideology regularly insult Bangladeshis as your above posts have proven.

1. You have insulted my family twice, and I have not retaliated.

2. You and others regularly call me and others "Awami thugs", "dalals" and many other things.

I added you to ignore but have recently been told that it is better for me to report any abusive posts.

3. You and others used to silence other Bangladeshi posters here by collectively ganging upon them and swearing at them (like the way you have above), basically bully them and it is only since I am not intimidated by your tactics that you think that there is a problem, whereas before others would indeed be silence, so you thought the forum was "great", even though the forum basically represented your Jamati ideology which only 4.6% of Bangladesh has.

Neutral posters will be appalled by your abusive language and family insults.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> If this news report is correct the people at 'Shahbag Square' want to execute a person who has killed no one or cannot be proven to have committed any capital offense:
> 
> &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2489;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;
> 
> &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2538;&#2486;' &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; &#2451; &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2479;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;¬&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2451; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; (&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480 &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2460;&#2472;
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2538;&#2486;' &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2538;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; (&#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480 &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; (&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488 &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; (&#2536 &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2439; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2537;&#2538;&#2538; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, '&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;' &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, '&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496;'&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2536; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2535;&#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;¬&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, '&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2535;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2447;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; '&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;' &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
> 
> &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2453; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2451; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2447; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; '&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;' &#2451; '&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;' &#2460;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; '&#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;' &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; (&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2488 &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536;&#2534; &#2447;&#2480; &#2536; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2507;&#2487;&#2496; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2536;&#2534; (&#2536 &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453; &#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463; &#2535;&#2539; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2451; &#2540;&#2534; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2541;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2451; &#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480; (&#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480 &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2437;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2451; &#2437;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2447; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2478;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2451; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;¬&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> ??????????? ????? ???????? ?????? ?????????? ??????? ?????? ??????????? :: ????? ????????


It's strange that you haven't learnt it before. Daily Amardesh and Sangram have been publishing every bit of questioning of attorneys of defence and plaintiff. If U have gone through it then U would know that every bit of this trial is farce. Infect, I have posted some of the news in 'Farce must stop now' thread,thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> My future BNP leader friend(Ilias Ali's son) is going to Shahbagh.



Do you read in residential model school?? that boy has SSC exam ... ...


----------



## Anubis

idune said:


> *Hammer-fist* is running Awami thuggish campaign with claims that he has no proofs. When asked to substantiate his claim he start insulting people and post more lies. *Hammer-fist* is extremely anti Bangladeshi and side with india position of killing killing Bangladehis and a submissive Bangladesh. But his un ending lie and attack on other member still waiting for mod action.
> 
> 
> 
> Any proof to your claim?









How do you upload screenshot to this forum.



kobiraaz said:


> Do you read in residential model school?? that boy has SSC exam ... ...



The younger one has SSC.The older one passed with me from college.You are talkin about labib I'm talking about abrar.


----------



## kobiraaz

RiasatKhan said:


> How do you upload screenshot to this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> The younger one has SSC.The older one passed with me from college.You are talkin about labib I'm talking about abrar.



okay I thought you were younger than that.....


----------



## Hammer-fist

Idune has lied about me and has many times called me a "thug" when I have not even addressed him.

He has many times attacked other Bangladeshi posters who disagree with him and instantly tags them as "Awami" to silence them.

This bullying by this individual must end.

Idune has lied and says I do not speak about Indian actions against Bangladesh when I clearly do and in a far more detailed manner than he does, e.g. http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233706-2-bangladeshis-kidnapped-bsf-6.html

Post 84.

Please ignore this individual who is manipulative, dishonest and very abusive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

M_Saint said:


> It's strange that you haven't learnt it before. Daily Amardesh and Sangram have been publishing every bit of questioning of attorneys of defence and plaintiff. If U have gone through it then U would know that every bit of this trial is farce. Infect, I have posted some of the news in 'Farce must stop now' thread,thanks.



Daily Amar Desh and Sangram will not be believed by many because of their political leanings while the Dainik Ittefaq is considered more impartial and neutral on this issue.


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> That is more urgent and pressing matter because Bangladeshis are getting killed by indians *today* as oppose to 43 years ago. Fact is Awami League regime will not let such crowd gathering. So we are witnessing one sided fascist mob and people with curiosity coming to see the spectacle.
> 
> So if one summerize your take this is another Bangladeshi hujug more than than anything else. Besides, bringing up childrens in the mob crowd means many of these people brought in on purpuse.
> 
> Many came as Fri-Sat weekend gateway in Dhaka.
> Many came to see the crowd after Boi mela/book fair.
> 
> What other type rationale people has to visit this mob show?



Please understand, my friend did not participate in any of activities there. 

He simply went there to check it out to see what's up. That's why I said that these gatherings and slogans don't prove anything. Any dude can simply go in. Not all of them there are shouting for his execution and banning Jamaat. 



RiasatKhan said:


> That is where the problem is.The ICT is acting as the government tells them to.The government neither wanted any justice nor to kill the Jamaati leadership.They wanted votes.After they got it they staged a drama and surely will be sending the rest of them to jail.The state never tried to prove any crimes.Hopefully the people has seen through that.



Are you saying Jamaat supporters will vote for AL as an option?  

Another important facet to this matter: Evidence. 

I've heard people comparing this to the Nazi trials. What they do not understand is that the Nazis were highly organized and efficient in every aspect of their operations. They maintained detailed accounts and records of everything. 

This is unlike the Mukti-Bahini and others. Information management was simply not their best strength. And it was partly for this weakness that Mujib's model of a command economy failed completely. 

If you noticed, the likes of BBC News hardly put this in their television headlines. But they did report the recent capsized launch incident yesterday. They did report on the Cambodian war crimes trial in the past. But not this one. They already know well in advance that this "trial" is nothing more than a farce and hardly worth reporting. 

I salute the organizers of Shahbag Square for their commitment, but I find their naivete laughable to say the least. Are there not critical issues to address at present?

Naivete is not an option.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

Demand for killing without trial that is what shbag mob is asking for. That is blatant criminal and fascist act by itself. No matter how many people shows up to see this fascist spectale, when dust settles these people are accountable for their criminal and malicious intent to kill. I don't know about UK law and what *Hammer-fist *will be entitled to but in in the state of Goergia in US max punishment for such criminal intent is death sentence or life in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Pictures from Shahbagh.

*BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Hammer-fist said:


> Pictures from Shahbagh.
> 
> *BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS.*


 the second picture looks like a penis


----------



## Hammer-fist

idune said:


> Demand for killing without trial that is what shbag mob is asking for. That is blatant criminal and fascist act by itself. No matter how many people shows up see this fascist spectale, when dust settles these people are accountable for their criminal and malicious intent to kill. I don't know about UK law and what *Hammer-fist *will be entitled to but in in the state of Goergia in US max punishment for such criminal intent is death sentence or life in prison.



You are losing it now. After one of your comrades insulted my family you are now basically hinting at me being executed.

Anyway most posters on this forum know you very well and what you are like.

Good luck with increasing Jamat's 04.6% of the votes in Bangladesh to something more respectable, maybe 0.4 points more and get 5% next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

on topic, couldnt care less if these jamaatis are guilty or innocent, couldnt care even more less if these men are fed to dogs. My great concern is the due process of this trial, it is politically motivated and now this mob stealing the trial and chanting for a death sentence undermining the verdict of the court. The court of a democracy should be free and fair where justice is served. UN has the same concerns as I do.

United Nations News Centre - UN human rights experts urge Bangladesh to ensure fair trials for past crimes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> Daily Amar Desh and Sangram will not be believed by many because of their political leanings while the Dainik Ittefaq is considered more impartial and neutral on this issue.


Oh! Munshi bhai, those were just relays of direct questionings. Nothing more, nothing less. Please note that hardly any other editors besides those two had the balls to go for such drive. I guess U know what I mean here, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> Please understand, my friend did not participate in any of activities there.
> 
> He simply went there to check it out to see what's up. That's why I said that these gatherings and slogans don't prove anything. Any dude can simply go in. Not all of them there are shouting for his execution and banning Jamaat.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Jamaat supporters will vote for AL as an option?
> 
> Another important facet to this matter: Evidence.
> 
> I've heard people comparing this to the Nazi trials. What they do not understand is that the Nazis were highly organized and efficient in every aspect of their operations. They maintained detailed accounts and records of everything.
> 
> This is unlike the Mukti-Bahini and others. Information management was simply not their best strength. And it was partly for this weakness that Mujib's model of a command economy failed completely.
> 
> If you noticed, the likes of BBC News hardly put this in their television headlines. But they did report the recent capsized launch incident yesterday. They did report on the Cambodian war crimes trial in the past. But not this one. They already know well in advance that this "trial" is nothing more than a farce and hardly worth reporting.
> 
> I salute the organizers of Shahbag Square for their commitment, but I find their naivete laughable to say the least. Are there not critical issues to address at present? The stock exchange matter? Padma Bridge scam? Sonali scam? Destiny scam? What happened regarding justice against the perpetrators of the Ramu riots? (Ooh...better be careful there ) etc?
> 
> Naivete is not an option.



I understand.But the court also takes witnesses as proof.The state did not bring any credible witness.Here is and article from Bangladesh protidin by an Awami MP.

&#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2539; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2439; &#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;-&#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2453;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;, '&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;'&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2468; &#2475;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2536;&#2534; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2453; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2479;&#2478; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;, &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2468;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2468; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;, &#2470;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;-&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2460;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2486;&#2478;&#2494; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2404;

&#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2471;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2478; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2471;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463; &#2465;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2494;&#2475;&#2475;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2482;&#2460;&#2495;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2478; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2474;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2465;&#2494;. &#2488;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2497; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492;&#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2460;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2507;. &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468; &#2451;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2478;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470; &#2438;&#2468;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2465;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2439;&#2460;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2488; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2447;&#2488;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2480;&#2497;&#2486;&#2470; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2463;&#2497;&#2433;-&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2463;&#2495; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404;

&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2537;&#2534;-&#2537;&#2539; &#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;! &#2453;&#2495; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2469; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2477;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2497; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2497; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463;&#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2458;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; (&#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464&#2404; &#2458;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2478; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2510; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2539;&#2534; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2478;&#2472; &#2456;&#2463;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2482; &#2463;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2460; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2489;&#2495;&#2458; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2482;&#2494;&#2454; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2458;&#2495;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2470; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2470; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2488;&#2509; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2486;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2458;&#2495;&#2476; &#2474;&#2470;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;_ &#2470;&#2497;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2489;-&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2468;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2479;&#2486;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;_ '&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2468;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;'

&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2453; : &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;

And I agree that there is a lot of issues we have that we should voice at the Shahbagh gathering.Bisswajit's death.Presidential pardon for a convivted criminal from death penalty,government's indifference to border killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Guys, new dimension of democracy, somewherein is under intelligence eyes because they are spreading Jamat-Shibir propaganda  

?????? ???? ???????? ??????? ??????????, ???????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

RiasatKhan said:


> My future BNP leader friend(Ilias Ali's son) is going to Shahbagh.





RiasatKhan said:


>



This picture showing Islas Ali son in Biswanath, Sylhet. But you said he is going to Shahbag, where is the proof he is going to there?


----------



## Zabaniyah

idune said:


> *Demand for killing without trial that is what shbag mob is asking for. That is blatant criminal and fascist act by itself.* No matter how many people shows up to see this fascist spectale, when dust settles these people are accountable for their criminal and malicious intent to kill. I don't know about UK law and what *Hammer-fist *will be entitled to but in in the state of Goergia in US max punishment for such criminal intent is death sentence or life in prison.



The fun part is that they are apparently "civilized", "intellectual".... 



aazidane said:


> the second picture looks like a penis



That's a very small penis. No wonder.....never mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

idune said:


> This picture showing Islas Ali son in Biswanath, Sylhet. But you saif he is going to Shahbag, where is the proof he is going to there?



I can't upload screenshots from my fb.You gotta take my word for it.I usually don't lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Gathering for what??? Saving the war criminals?? Are you talking about gather 3 time ordinary citizen to save the war criminals or party activists those who live only based on politics???



Rallying for Felani's justice people were attacked by police and chatra league....what was wrong in that gathering demanding a step from our govt.? Other than one or two Jamatis everyone here wants war criminals to be hanged that didn't happen in last 42 years. Now can you tell whose hanging is being demanded in this safe protest?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Loki said:


> Please understand, my friend did not participate in any of activities there.
> 
> He simply went there to check it out to see what's up. That's why I said that these gatherings and slogans don't prove anything. Any dude can simply go in. Not all of them there are shouting for his execution and banning Jamaat.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Jamaat supporters will vote for AL as an option?
> 
> Another important facet to this matter: Evidence.
> 
> I've heard people comparing this to the Nazi trials. What they do not understand is that the Nazis were highly organized and efficient in every aspect of their operations. They maintained detailed accounts and records of everything.
> 
> This is unlike the Mukti-Bahini and others. Information management was simply not their best strength. And it was partly for this weakness that Mujib's model of a command economy failed completely.
> 
> If you noticed, the likes of BBC News hardly put this in their television headlines. But they did report the recent capsized launch incident yesterday. They did report on the Cambodian war crimes trial in the past. But not this one. They already know well in advance that this "trial" is nothing more than a farce and hardly worth reporting.
> 
> I salute the organizers of Shahbag Square for their commitment, but I find their naivete laughable to say the least. Are there not critical issues to address at present?
> 
> Naivete is not an option.



not only BBC but all the world media... I have wasted a lot of time watching Al jazeera last few days but couldnt find ShahBag..... the world media already use "alleged or claimed by Bangladesh" while mentioning Bangladesh genocide... The young generation and the Govt putting another question mark on our glorious history... Today Sharmila Bose questions 1971, 50 years later someone else will make Qader Molla a hero for biased trials against him...... we all are idiots.... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> not only BBC but all the world media... I have wasted a lot of time watching Al jazeera last few days but couldnt find ShahBag..... the world media already use "alleged or claimed by Bangladesh" while mentioning Bangladesh genocide... The young generation and the Govt putting another question mark on our glorious history... Today Sharmila Bose questions 1971, 50 years later someone else will make Qader Molla a hero for biased trials against him...... we all are idiots.... ...


cnn made it look like pro jamaati forces versus anti jamaati forces


----------



## Anubis

idune said:


> Demand for killing without trial that is what shbag mob is asking for. That is blatant criminal and fascist act by itself. No matter how many people shows up to see this fascist spectale, when dust settles these people are accountable for their criminal and malicious intent to kill. I don't know about UK law and what *Hammer-fist *will be entitled to but in in the state of Goergia in US max punishment for such criminal intent is death sentence or life in prison.



I choose hypoxia for my execution.I'll pay the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> public likes to vote who they know.* Khaleda zia is BNP and she is the right person to lead the country*, stop with your awami league propaganda. Every awami league malaunchor dalal i meet, every single one of em propose this -2 formula since they know awami league's time is running out.



Yeah...she has nice color Arab look . Lots of her money are being spent for her current palace (300k per month rent ) and also a big money is required for her parlor. She'll be bankrupt if can't lead the country next term...right person indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammer-fist

RiasatKhan said:


> I choose hypoxia for my execution.I'll pay the state.



Jamati-supporters have gone beserk on this forum and are insulting people's families and calling for members to be executed.

However this is the nature of Jamatis and it clearly proves they do not really believe in democracy, where you are allowed to express alternative opinions.

Anyway the nationalist Bangladeshi army will definitely decide that in the long run Jamatis are a security threat to our country (I think the current consensus in the high command is they can be tolerated but never allowed to reach a certain level of power). Last year the army arrested fundamentalists in the army trying to organize a coup and they even made an allusion to this forum believe it or not.

We are Muslims and Islam is part of us and we are part of it. So we should have religious soldiers in our army e.g. with beards, who pray (Deobandis, Tableeghis, Fultolis etc) but our army should maintain a no-Jamati and no-Hizbut Tahrir policy whereby anyone found belonging to or supporting these organizations should be banned, or arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Most developed countries are against the death penalty, only few hick states in the US are for it. It is time the death penalty is abolished from our constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah...she has nice color Arab look . Lots of her money are being spent for her current palace (300k per month rent ) and also a big money is required for her parlor. She'll be bankrupt if can't lead the country next term...right person indeed.



Got any other options to vote?



aazidane said:


> Most developed countries are against the death penalty, only few hick states in the US are for it. It is time the death penalty is abolished from our constitution.



Come and say that in Texas.YEEHAW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> I understand.But the court also takes witnesses as proof.The state did not bring any credible witness.Here is and article from Bangladesh protidin by an Awami MP.





> &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2486;&#2478;&#2494; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2404;



So, where's that photo? 



> &#2460;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2468;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2438;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;* &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2479;&#2486;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;_ '&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2468;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;'



Mob justice?


----------



## Hammer-fist

Shahbagh protests continue







People gather around the image of the National Flag drawn on the street at the city's Shahbagh to demand death penalty to all war criminals of 1971. Photo: Amran Hossain


Star Online Report

*The leadership of the movement at Shahbagh belongs not to any political group, organisation or network, but to all those men, women and children who show up so eagerly every day at the intersection, leaving behind jobs and family responsibilities, to fulfil their dream of a Bangladesh they want to see.*

Yet, among the people occupying Shahbagh 24 hours, a few young and passionate souls stand out as guiding forces of the movement, which began at Shahbagh intersection and spread to the rest of the capital and the country.

They have been out on the streets since the afternoon of February 5, directing and managing the crowd, chanting slogans demanding capital punishment to war criminals and ensuring that the spirit of the mass never dies down.

Amirul Haq Polash, a student of Buet and a member of Bloggers and Online Activists Network, told The Daily Star that the organisation has been formed very recently.

&#8220;Many of us who are working together right now on the ground had never met each other before. In fact, I knew many of my comrades only by their pen names on blogs, not by their real names or identities,&#8221; says Polash.

*The volunteers and organisers say they have never imagined that their call would result in something of this magnitude.*

&#8220;When we first came to Shahbagh, there were not even enough people to hold two big banners. But as news spread about our initiative, people from all walks of life joined us &#8211; all we had to do was embrace them with open arms,&#8221; Polash said.

The organisers, however, admit that they were worried the crowd would fizzle out as night fell. They were amazed and grateful when, instead of fading, the movement only got stronger as the hours passed.



The movement is successful because people see it as their own movement, says Baki Billah, an activist and an organiser of the movement.

But how does one make decisions when the movement belongs to everyone? As different groups are involved in various capacities, it is impossible to consult everyone before coming to a consensus.

The organisers say they try to discuss with different student and cultural groups involved in the movement.

Parvez Alam, coordinator of Jatir Swarthe Bloggers Online Activists, a group that has been working with the Network from the very beginning, said that it requires compromise and patience to reach a common ground.

Delwar Hossain, president of Slogan Ekattur, also an organiser, said &#8220;We realised that for the sake of the movement&#8217;s sustainability, we needed to rise above our individual and group identities.&#8221;

Echoing this view, Polash said they welcome anyone who expresses solidarity with the movement. &#8220;We cannot prevent someone from joining; at best we can urge them to keep their political agendas, banners and slogans aside.&#8221;

Asked how they respond to criticisms that their focus on the death penalty is too narrow, the organisers argue that they have declared a seven-point demand, including amending the International Crimes (tribunals) Act 1973, if necessary, within the shortest possible time to ensure fair trial, banning Jamaat as a political group in Bangladesh and making the war crimes tribunals permanent.

The organisers say that they will continue their fight, no matter what comes in their way.

&#8220;Sleep?&#8221; laughs Dewan Tawkir, one of the 120 volunteers working round-the-clock, when asked where and when he manages to get rest. &#8220;We will sleep when our demands are met!&#8221;

Shahbagh protests continue

*BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

@Kobi, are there close picture of organizers of this mob?


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah...she has nice color Arab look . Lots of her money are being spent for her current palace (300k per month rent ) and also a big money is required for her parlor. She'll be bankrupt if can't lead the country next term...right person indeed.



300k for a house in Gulshan is not that expensive, considering she needs a safe neighborhood and a big house to attend lots of political personals. Where do you expect her to live? in a slum? she was twice the prime minister of a democratic Bangladesh and the reigning leaders of the opposition, her security is of a great concern for the future of Bangladesh. If you call her house a palace then you haven't seen much. Even a 2200 sq foot apartment in gulshan goes for 1 lac a month.


----------



## Zabaniyah

On another note, it can help if they can acquire additional and relevant information from Pakistan and India. Not for politics, but just for the sake of any possible, and as much evidence as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Got any other options to vote?



Yeah...her glorious son Tareq the b$stard need the central reserve system in control  ...there are lots of such things can be discussed in related threads...not here. This thread is regarding the progressive hypocrisy of our nation...let's stick to that  .


----------



## Hammer-fist

Shahbagh has continued for 5 days and will probably continue for quite a while.

At the very least it will keep Jamati and Shibir thugs off the streets of Dhaka where they were burning cars, destroying, vandalizing and where they killed people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> 300k for a house in Gulshan is not that expensive, considering she needs a safe neighborhood and a big house to attend lots of political personals. Where do you expect her to live? in a slum? she was twice the prime minister of a democratic Bangladesh and the reigning leaders of the opposition, her security is of a great concern for the future of Bangladesh. If you call her house a palace then you haven't seen much. Even a 2200 sq foot apartment in gulshan goes for 1 lac a month.



These people are in awami distributed propaganda dope. The amount awami league looted and looting Bangladesh should take every and all properties of Awami League leardes including Dhanmondi 32 house.


----------



## scholseys

Hammer-fist said:


> Shahbagh has continued for 5 days and will probably continue for quite a while.
> 
> At the very least it will keep Jamati and Shibir thugs off the streets of Dhaka where they were burning cars, destroying, vandalizing and where they killed people.



Don't these kids have school or class? in canada i don't have much time after school, yet these kids spending all their time outside protesting....wtf? these kids are violating the liberty of common citizens by blocking the road and causing millions in damages.


----------



## kobiraaz

idune said:


> @Kobi, are there close picture of organizers of this mob?



who are the organizers bro?? 


Bloggers...

who are they??

Bangladesh Blogging community is ruled by Communists and league......

BNP and Jamat are far behind......

So unfortunately both Awamileague and leftist groups are controlling the protest..........

For example this man --







one of the organizers as a blogger...

but he is actually an awamileague activist.....


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> These people are in awami distributed propaganda dope. The amount awami league looted and looting Bangladesh should take every and all properties of Awami League leardes including Dhanmondi 32 house.



there is a plan of taking down hasina's house. You know how that house used to a lake and the lake was filled. It will be shown as illegal occupation if BAL leaves power....well at-least try to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

The video which I will post now is good.

I urge all Bangladeshi nationalists to watch it.
@CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @DURJOY @madx @ShadowFaux @RiasatKhan @iajdani
and many others.

I also urge Indians to watch it.

It's in Sylheti (a language/dialect of Bangladesh) and my home region.

- Sylhet is the most conservative and religious part of Bangladesh and is to Bangladesh what Pakhtunkhwa (ex NWFP) is to Pakistan.

- The video is not that amazing but look at the people who are against these rezakars. They are conservative Muslim rural folk. The men in the background have topis.

- The Jamati gang and their supporters on this forum would have you believe that Shahbagh is just full of communists and RAW agents (yeah, girls and also school kids are communists too). Rezakars are hated all over Bangladesh, from Tetulia to Teknaf.

By the way I think the guy in the video is excessively anti-BNP and goes over the top in some sentences but I am posting the video to show you that even most religious people in Bangladesh hate Jamatis.

There is a reason Jamatis only get 04.7% of the votes and are negligible even in a very religious and conservative area like Sylhet district (Sylhet district, the real Sylhet within the wider, greater Sylhet division).






The du'as (supplications) of this man and 150 millions of others is on the evil and wicked organization that is "Jamat e Islami".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

kobiraaz said:


> who are the organizers bro??
> Bloggers...
> 
> who are they??
> 
> Bangladesh Blogging community is ruled by Communists and league......
> 
> BNP and Jamat are far behind......
> 
> So unfortunately both Awamileague and leftist groups are controlling the protest..........
> 
> For example this man --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the organizers as a blogger...
> 
> but he is actually an awamileague activist.....



Thanks and I have this one. True these are Awami and leftist activists. Daily star report mentioned few of the following names:

Amirul Haq Polash
Parvez Alam, coordinator of Jatir Swarthe Bloggers Online Activists
Delwar Hossain
Dewan Tawkir
Baki Billah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> her son tareq is a true nationalist, he contributed greatly to the greater Bangladesh movement by arming ULFA and helping chinese shipment of arms to ULFA. Man is a true nationalist. you sure you guys trusting the right lady? i bet khaleda is playing you



If Tareq was helping Chinese shipment of arms, why was that arrested, mystery...no  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Sylhetis have spoken out against the rezakars.



> Our Sust correspondent reports: Several hundred students, teachers and staff of Shahjalal University of Science and Technology (Sust) formed a human chain and staged a procession, rally and cultural programmes on their *Sylhet campus* over the demand



Demos continue demanding death for Quader Mollah

*SYLHET SAYS NO TO REZAKARS.

BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Hammer-fist said:


> The video which I will post now is good.
> 
> I urge all Bangladeshi nationalists to watch it.
> @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @DURJOY @madx @ShadowFaux @RiasatKhan @iajdani
> and many others.
> 
> I also urge Indians to watch it.
> 
> It's in Sylheti (a language/dialect of Bangladesh) and my home region.
> 
> - Sylhet is the most conservative and religious part of Bangladesh and is to Bangladesh what Pakhtunkhwa (ex NWFP) is to Pakistan.
> 
> - The video is not that amazing but look at the people who are against these rezakars. They are conservative Muslim rural folk. The men in the background have topis.
> 
> - The Jamati gang and their supporters on this forum would have you believe that Shahbagh is just full of communists and RAW agents (yeah, girls and also school kids are communists too). Rezakars are hated all over Bangladesh, from Tetulia to Teknaf.
> 
> By the way I think the guy in the video is excessively anti-BNP and goes over the top in some sentences but I am posting the video to show you that even most religious people in Bangladesh hate Jamatis.
> 
> There is a reason Jamatis only get 04.7% of the votes and are negligible even in a very religious and conservative area like Sylhet district (Sylhet district, the real Sylhet within the wider, greater Sylhet division).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The du'as (supplications) of this man and 150 millions of others is on the evil and wicked organization that is "Jamat e Islami".





We know it. Protest is going all over the country. And jamat is not respected by true bangladeshis.






Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Giving an example - my classmates in the photo... organized by Chikistshak Parishad ( awami organisation) ( see in the banner)
> 
> , now how many department Du have?? its massive.. Now every dept. got Awami unit... if all of them takes 30 students... Shahbag will become full... its just 5 minute walk from DU.......



kobiraaz er class e dekhi ektao sundori nai  !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

Shahbagh protest spread across country

People from all strata throng Chittagong Press Club area at Jamal Khan on Wednesday and staged a candlelight demonstration demanding death penalty of war criminal Quader Mollah. Photo: STAR

Star Online Report

Demonstrations demanding death penalty of war criminal Abdul Quader Mollah have spread to different parts of the country.

Inspired by the sit-in at the capital's Shahbagh intersection, protest rallies are being staged across the country including in *Chittagong, Rangpur, Sylhet, Rajshahi, Sunamganj, Rajbari, Noakhali and Narsingdi.*

Outraged by the lenient punishment to Jamaat leader Mollah, several thousand people from all walks of life continued the sit-in for the second consecutive day at Shahbagh.

Earlier on Tuesday, the International Crimes Tribunal-2 sentenced top the assistant secretary general of Jamaat to life in prison for crimes against humanity during the Liberation War.

People regardless of age and profession spontaneously thronged Chittagong Press Club area on Wednesday and staged a demonstration to press home their demand.

Meanwhile, several thousand people observed a daylong sit-in at Rangpur Central Shaheed Minar premises and performed songs protesting the verdict.

The Bangla daily Prothom Alo reports that similar protests were also organised in Rajshahi, Sunamganj, Rajbari, Noakhali and Narsingdi.

Shahbagh protest spread across country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> kobiraaz er class e dekhi ektao sundori nai  !!



medha r chehara 2ta 1 shathe thakena re bhai, ei meyeguli 24 ghonta porashuna kore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*&#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; : &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2496;&#2478;*

&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2487;&#2453; &#2465;. &#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2496;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2499;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 

*&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2456;&#2503;&#2433;&#2487;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2527; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2471;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; *

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2467; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2461;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2496;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2482; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; &#2465;. &#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2508;&#2467; &#2451; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#8212;&#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2488;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451; &#2438;&#2433;&#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2465;. &#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#8217;&#2541;&#2535;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

??????? ??????? ????? ??????????? ?????? ??? ???? : ???????? ??????? ???????? ?. ????? ????


----------



## Hammer-fist

*SYLHET*

Several hundred people thronged the central Shaheed Minar at Chauhatta in the city on Wednesday afternoon. They were singing patriotic songs and chanting slogans.

The demonstrators said they would continue their programme until Molla&#8217;s death penalty order. Teachers, students, cultural activists and political activists expressed solidarity with the programme.

*Earlier, teachers and students of the Shahjalal University of Science and Technology (SUST) joined the programme around 3:30pm in procession.*

Dr Muhammad Jafar Iqbal of the university&#8217;s Computer Science and Engineering Department, his wife university teacher Prof Yasmeen Haque and SUST Teachers&#8217; Association President Prof Shamsul Alam were among those who joined the protest.

Dr Iqbal said: &#8220;We saw what they (anti-liberation elements) did in 1971. Hanging them to death is the only proper judgment. The souls of thousands of freedom fighters and martyrs of the country will not get peace until justice is established.&#8221;

*Earlier at noon, SUST students set fire to effigies of the war crime suspects on the campus.*

The teachers and students also observed symbolic hunger strike and staged rally and demonstration since morning.

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/02/06/flame-of-protest-burns-everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

By the way, yesterday was Friday in Bangladesh. Friday also known as Jummah day for Muslim. It's the holiest day of the week and most muslims will at least attend Jummah prayers even if they do not pray every day. 

I didn't see any of those people were praying instead they were dancing, drinking, singing, pre-mixing(boys/girls) while Muazzin was calling for prayers. This shows the character of these people. This crowds comprise of fasiq, maloon, munafiq and mushriks. Hence it is not representation of mainstream Bangladeshi since most of our people is practicing Muslims. 

Thanks


----------



## kalu_miah

Hellraiser007 said:


> He is only telling the truth what you guys are covering up all these days. The evidence and reports he brought is true and you guys as usual are in denial.



Yes of course, "Truth" that you guys want to hear.


----------



## Hellraiser007

kalu_miah said:


> Yes of course, "Truth" that you guys want to hear.



I am a regular reader of BD mil and I know the sentiments of the Bengali people against these Razakars and Jamaatis.

The guys I find in this forum are closest associates of these Razakars and Jamaatis and not the true representatives of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

What other International Medias talking of BD uprising


Huge Bangladesh rally seeks death penalty for war crimes






People from all walks of life went to the demonstration
*
Hundreds of thousands of Bangladeshis have joined protests in Dhaka to demand the death penalty for a political leader convicted of war crimes.*


BBC News - Huge Bangladesh rally seeks death penalty for war crimes


Thousands in Bangladesh war crimes protest
Tens of thousands of protesters rally across country, calling for convicted Jamaat-e-Islami leader to be hanged.





Protests were held in more than a dozen cities, with demonstrators calling for a harsher sentence [Reuters]

Thousands in Bangladesh war crimes protest - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

sepoi said:


> we see in every incidents he was there. tobe ki se *dudh kola khaoute gechilo*?



sei rokom e onekta... no one has been arrested from the list under war crime act 73. It's targeted for a party while BAL itself is infested with war criminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

Hellraiser007 said:


> I am a regular reader of BD mil and I know the sentiments of the Bengali people against these Razakars and Jamaatis.
> 
> *The guys I find in this forum are closest associates of these Razakars and Jamaatis and not the true representatives of BD.*





Totally correct.

Also:

1. You have a self-professed activist of the BNP here.

2. Another character who says he doesn't care if war criminals were guilty or not but wants the BNP to win so he can make money from politics.

Thus neither of them are neutral or unbiased sources for information about Bangladesh and provide a false narrative.

A lot of these guys would be banned in actual Bangladeshi forums and they know it as they are so out of synch with real Bangladeshis, which is why they come to a Pakistani forum.

My main concern is Indians will think that we are all Hindu-hating violent Jamatis who want war.

We want peace and trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Hellraiser007 said:


> I am a regular reader of BD mil and I know the sentiments of the Bengali people against these Razakars and Jamaatis.
> 
> The guys I find in this forum are closest associates of these Razakars and Jamaatis and not the true representatives of BD.



Yes of course, you an Indian and and a British Bangladeshi who rarely set foot in Bangladesh know more about Bangladesh than us Bangladeshi's.

There are very few Jamat supporters here in PDF, only one that I can see, the rest are BNP supporters who would have no problem with a fair trial to punish Razakars, but oppose this kangaroo court and political witch hunt.

Many like myself has no political affiliation. But no matter, as long as we don't fit the mold to a certain person's liking, we are all 4.6% Jamati Razakars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

Hammer-fist said:


> Totally correct.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 1. You have a self-professed activist of the BNP here.
> 
> *2. Another character who says he doesn't care if war criminals were guilty or not but wants the BNP to win so he can make money from politics.*
> 
> Thus neither of them are neutral or unbiased sources for information about Bangladesh and provide a false narrative.
> 
> A lot of these guys would be banned in actual Bangladeshi forums and they know it as they are so out of synch with real Bangladeshis, which is why they come to a Pakistani forum.
> 
> My main concern is Indians will think that we are all Hindu-hating violent Jamatis who want war.
> 
> We want peace and trade.


When have i said that, care to elaborate? now stop with your awami league propaganda. Or are you a paid Indian poster? My love for a free and fair trial for the alleged war criminals comes from the love for law and democracy. It seems you are the one with an anti democratic agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hellraiser007

kalu_miah said:


> Yes of course, you an Indian and and a British Bangladeshi who rarely set foot in Bangladesh know more about Bangladesh than us Bangladeshi's.
> 
> There are very few Jamat supporters here in PDF, only one that I can see, the rest are BNP supporters who would have no problem with a fair trial to punish Razakars, but oppose this kangaroo court and political witch hunt.
> 
> Many like myself has no political affiliation. But no matter, as long as we don't fit the mold to a certain person's liking, we are all 4.6% Jamati Razakars.



One thing I find common in posters like you is anti - India hatred and animosity.

Which is not the ground reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Hammer-fist said:


> Totally correct.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 1. You have a self-professed activist of the BNP here.
> 
> 2. Another character who says he doesn't care if war criminals were guilty or not but wants the BNP to win so he can make money from politics.
> 
> Thus neither of them are neutral or unbiased sources for information about Bangladesh and provide a false narrative.
> 
> A lot of these guys would be banned in actual Bangladeshi forums and they know it as they are so out of synch with real Bangladeshis, which is why they come to a Pakistani forum.
> 
> My main concern is Indians will think that we are all Hindu-hating violent Jamatis who want war.
> 
> We want peace and trade.



There is no we, every individual speaks for himself, no one appointed this guy representative of Bangladesh. Delusional megalomaniac British Bangladeshi with personal issues acting like "useful idiots" of delusional Indians. Sad spectacle indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Hellraiser007 said:


> One thing I find common in posters like you is anti - India hatred and animosity.
> 
> Which is not the ground reality.



Now you are talking. Anti-India, that is the common theme here among all the posters, except for some who are not consistent with this stance.

Let me ask you this, have you ever seen a pro-Bangladeshi Indian, I haven't. We are different nation states, we have common borders, shared rivers and hence many issues.

It is natural for Bangladeshi's to be anti-Indians and Indians to be anti-Bangladesh. That is the nature of the game. Whenever you see otherwise, there is something wrong with the picture.

As for common folks, what do they know? Most are clueless, and easily swayed by mass media propaganda. That is true in all countries, even here in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Free and Fair trial will get them killed.



Free and fair trial will never take place in BD, judge will be judged then  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Latest news:

Gu Azam(renowned war criminal) Cant sleep for some day.
As his hospital prison cell in Birdem is situated right beside the uprising center "Shahbagh"
He restlessly pick a view from his window and feared of the roar he hears from his room.
Now he is understanding the youth power, the cruel game he can play with other olds but not with us.

Isnt that funny  
Watch this videos
[video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=4899644922951[/video]

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=600762079950974[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellraiser007

kalu_miah said:


> Now you are talking. Anti-India, that is the common theme here among all the posters, except for some who are not consistent with this stance.
> 
> *Let me ask you this, have you ever seen a pro-Bangladeshi Indian, I haven't. We are different nation states, we have common borders, shared rivers and hence many issues.*
> 
> *It is natural for Bangladeshi's to be anti-Indians and Indians to be anti-Bangladesh. That is the nature of the game. Whenever you see otherwise, there is something wrong with the picture.*
> 
> As for common folks, what do they know? Most are illiterate and clueless, and easily swayed by mass media propaganda. That is true in all countries, even here in America.



Is this some kind of Joke or some kind of Delusion???


----------



## PlanetSoldier

M_Saint said:


> No, free and fair trial would reveal that Indira Gandhi was the real war criminal that engineered the mayhem in East PAK.



Pointing the fingers to others are always easy to resort. Commies once said the fact that two d$gs (Mujib and Bhutto) fought for power and the country got divided in two. These two are real war criminals. Enemy takes the chance, it's not enemy's fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Hellraiser007 said:


> Is this some kind of Joke or some kind of Delusion???



What part do you think is a joke? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Hellraiser007

kalu_miah said:


> What part do you think is a joke? Care to elaborate.




The bolded part in your post. Sharing common borders do not mean people should become against each other unless they have some other reasons to hate each other(like you).

There are people in BD who are not like you people who I find in this forum. They are not anti India but pro BD.


----------



## scholseys

even khaleda zia's natni went to shahbagh protest to have a 'fun' time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Hellraiser007 said:


> The bolded part in your post. Sharing common borders do not mean people should become against each other unless they have some other reasons to hate each other(like you).
> 
> There are people in BD who are not like you people who I find in this forum. They are not anti India but pro BD.



I already made my point. Keep believing what you want to believe. Unless you have any more valid question, this conversation is over. Thanks for the dialogue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellraiser007

kalu_miah said:


> I already made my point. Keep believing what you want to believe. Unless you have any more valid question, this conversation is over. Thanks for the dialogue.



I rather believe the ground reality and the reality is not PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Pointing the fingers to others are always easy to resort. Commies once said the fact that two d$gs (Mujib and Bhutto) fought for power and the country got divided in two. These two are real war criminals. Enemy takes the chance, it's not enemy's fault.



You are correct, we should not point finger at others, but one needs to know exact role this enemy played in history in addition to our own side role of those two you mentioned, especially when so many people lost their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

completely bs. there are many anti bd in your side too. its a common era.some can be anti indian too. even in united states there are many anti usa too.its a normal matter. nothing serious but you cant blame everone grossly is an anti indian.first of all i believe bangladesh india pakistan was a single country beefore 1947. the british culprits devided the country by religeon.and the leaders like zinnah,neheru was personaly benificiary for that devidation.after that brother turn into brothers enemy.long run british plan . how cruel. india must be one united states like usa and bangladesh should be one state of it pakistan also.think again 10 times if it was one united states one india like before 1947 how powerful we could be. we may rule this world now.stop hating bangladesh pakistan. well i belieave india is my counry too.i love it more than you love india and as well as pakistan too.and well i hate the leaders who poison the ppl nad make eachothers enemies and rule after.ty later no more anti india anti bd anti pak here.may allah bless us all


Hellraiser007 said:


> One thing I find common in posters like you is anti - India hatred and animosity. .
> 
> Which is not the ground reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mb444

aazidane said:


> When have i said that, care to elaborate? now stop with your awami league propaganda. Or are you a paid Indian poster? My love for a free and fair trial for the alleged war criminals comes from the love for law and democracy. It seems you are the one with an anti democratic agenda.




This hammer fist is an Indian false flagger. His one and only interest by his own word is not to hurt the sentiments of Indians and hindus. This guy worship Indians ..... Now I know enough AL supporters but even they do not have quite such rose tinted view of Indians. This guys typical position vis a vis Indians is to be bent over and on his knees..... This is merely an Indian not doing a very good job of pretending to be a Bangladeshi.

Everyone is a Jamati and a ******* if we don't agree with him. I do find it offensive his unilateral position of somehow representing BD. I will defend his right to have his misguided perspective but why does he not do it properly as an Indian. Oh well it takes all sort to make the world go round. If this guy can gives the hindutva goons some peace about a docile spineless nation of Bangladesh where the people have forgotten Islam, their history and their destiny....I say let's indulge him.... it would be a case of letting a drunk sing to quieten the mad barking dogs.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sepoi

the main culprit is the bhutto.i'm glad that scum was hanged by the ziaul haque.bangladesh win the general election. the west pakistan should accept it and let them make the goverment.east pakistan was also pakistan too. whats wrong was in it idk!!!! well that was a seious bad intention by the pakistanis crack down their own ppl .india took the chanche. its not indias fault. well i must give thnks to the india cos they give a shelter to the huge refuges


PlanetSoldier said:


> Pointing the fingers to others are always easy to resort. Commies once said the fact that two d$gs (Mujib and Bhutto) fought for power and the country got divided in two. These two are real war criminals. Enemy takes the chance, it's not enemy's fault.



i think the pakistani ppl should hang those scums who were the causes for devidatin of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

sepoi said:


> completely bs. there are many anti bd in your side too. its a common era.some can be anti indian too. even in united states there are many anti usa too.its a normal matter. nothing serious but you cant blame everone grossly is an anti indian.first of all i believe bangladesh india pakistan was a single country beefore 1947. the british culprits devided the country by religeon.and the leaders like zinnah,neheru was personaly benificiary for that devidation.after that brother turn into brothers enemy.long run british plan . how cruel. india must be one united states like usa and bangladesh should be one state of it pakistan also.think again 10 times if it was one united states one india like before 1947 how powerful we could be. we may rule this world now.stop hating bangladesh pakistan. well i belieave india is my counry too.i love it more than you love india and as well as pakistan too.and well i hate the leaders who poison the ppl nad make eachothers enemies and rule after.ty later no more anti india anti bd anti pak here.may allah bless us all



Sepoi Bhai, let me tell you a story. I used to think like the above. Many of us who grow up in Bangladesh have little exposure to how a very large section of Indian Hindu's think. They are very different from Bangladeshi Hindu we know back home.

I also believe in regionalism (large union of nations is better than small individual nations) and historical continuity (some far fetched theories that I came up with):
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/164048-kalu_miahs-new-world-order-road-map-future.html

Before I came to pdf, I used to go to an Indian forum to explore the possibility of SAARC union. My experience there was illuminating. I got to see first hand how some Indian Hindu's think of South Asian Muslims. They consider us traitors, because we converted or hate us because some of us have invader blood that killed large numbers in history. Some even have a long term plan to convert us back to Hinduism or take revenge in some other way.

Hammer regularly ridicules me for that episode, when I talked about SAARC union. But I am the only Bangladeshi as far as I know who have conversed with Indians in such an extensive manner. So I know from experience what I am talking about.

Indian Hindu nationalists and even common folks consider themselves lucky that they have cut off the small over populated Muslim East Bengal in 1947 partition (Radcliffe drawn border). They can now choke us as much as they want using dams on common rivers. If they take us in, it may ruin their dream of Ram Rajya with too many Muslims (note how they complain about Bangladeshi Muslim illegal migrants, but never about Hindu's from Bangladesh or Nepal). So SAARC for trade is ok, but SAARC has absolutely no future like EU, mainly because of Hindutva Nationalism, which keeps India together, a necessity for the survival of this multi-lingual multi-ethnic state.

So the plan of India for Bangladesh is to keep it as a weak and isolated vassal state with ecological disaster (water shortage during dry season and flood drainage during rainy season), as much under Indian control as possible, so the population remains numb and submissive without any noise and complaint.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mb444

sepoi said:


> the main culprit is the bhutto.i'm glad that scum was hanged by the ziaul haque.bangladesh win the general election. the west pakistan should accept it and let them make the goverment.east pakistan was also pakistan too. whats wrong was in it idk!!!! well that was a seious bad intention by the pakistanis crack down their own ppl .india took the chanche. its not indias fault. well i must give thnks to the india cos they give a shelter to the huge refuges
> 
> i think the pakistani ppl should hang those scums who were the causes devided the country.





For the separation of Pakistan fault lies with the western wing I agree with you. But thankfully they are no longer our problem.

But we need to forge ahead ourselves. Personally I would have let sleeping dogs lie but if I was going to try the murders of 71 I would do it properly with the highest legal standards and transparancy. Ppl do not realise that such a trial defines a nation and a people. You do it primarily to achieve and enhance the integrity of ones nations see the TRC in S.Africa for example.

This is a kangaroo court bring directed politically and these shabagh ragtag of atheists and communist BAL Sheeps 
are just part of the Show. It's a plan to create crisis to maintain BAL hold on power. Last time they did it with Indian money, this time they are trying to circumvent the popular will again but by poking our national unhealed wound of 71.

I love BD and I see our nations honour being dragged into the gutter by these AL scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sepoi

you are simply amazing bro  how thoughtful.completely agreed with .for taliban hindus this india cant be the EU.I Still dont know when the polish or estonian ppl can go paris without the visa whats wrong with the bangladeshi with the india .pretty lame though


kalu_miah said:


> Sepoi Bhai, let me tell you a story. I used to think like the above. Many of us who grow up in Bangladesh have little exposure to how a very large section of Indian Hindu's think. They are very different from Bangladeshi Hindu we know back home.
> 
> I also believe in regionalism (large union of nations is better than small individual nations) and historical continuity (some far fetched theories that I came up with):
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/164048-kalu_miahs-new-world-order-road-map-future.html
> 
> Before I came to pdf, I used to go to an Indian forum to explore the possibility of SAARC union. My experience there was illuminating. I got to see first hand how some Indian Hindu's think of South Asian Muslims. They consider us traitors, because we converted or hate us because some of us have invader blood that killed large numbers in history. Some even have a long term plan to convert us back to Hinduism or take revenge in some other way.
> 
> Hammer regularly ridicules me for that episode, when I talked about SAARC union. But I am the only Bangladeshi as far as I know who have conversed with Indians in such an extensive manner. So I know from experience what I am talking about.
> 
> Indian Hindu nationalists and even common folks consider themselves lucky that they have cut off the small over populated Muslim East Bengal in 1947 partition (Radcliffe drawn border). They can now choke us as much as they want using dams on common rivers. If they take us in, it may ruin their dream of Ram Rajya with too many Muslims (note how they complain about Bangladeshi Muslim illegal migrants, but never about Hindu's from Bangladesh or Nepal). So SAARC for trade is ok, but SAARC has absolutely no future like EU, mainly because of Hindutva Nationalism, which keeps India together, a necessity for the survival of this multi-lingual multi-ethnic state.
> 
> So the plan of India for Bangladesh is to keep it as a weak and isolated vassal state with ecological disaster (water shortage during dry season and flood drainage during rainy season), as much under Indian control as possible, so the population remains numb and submissive without any noise and complaint.



i'm glad the secular ppl are getting stronger more now this is the right path we can move forward.bless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

madx said:


> Latest news:
> 
> Gu Azam(renowned war criminal) Cant sleep for some day.
> As his hospital prison cell in Birdem is situated right beside the uprising center "Shahbagh"
> He restlessly pick a view from his window and feared of the roar he hears from his room.
> Now he is understanding the youth power, the cruel game he can play with other olds but not with us.
> 
> Isnt that funny
> Watch this videos
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=4899644922951[/video]
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=600762079950974[/video]



while i agree that people were killed & atrocities were done, it was wrong & i throughly condemn that. But this 3 million mark is an exaggeration ,the video you posted says 12,000 people were killed each day that is definitely an exaggeration lets be honest of the 93 thousand Pakistanis the combat unit was around 60 to 70 thousands max the rest were civil servants, now tell me while fighting India on the eastern wing being out flanked by a 15 to 1 ratio admitted by sam maniksaw how is it possible for Pakistan to fight India,mukti bahini & @ the same time kill 12,000 people each day ? totalling 3 million in nine months, this just don't make any sense. Once again i agree that innocent people were killed & i thoroughly condemn that but this 3 million number & 12,000 people killed each day is an exaggeration

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notsuperstitious

genmirajborgza786 said:


> while i agree that people were killed & atrocities were done, it was wrong & i throughly condemn that. But this 3 million mark is an exaggeration ,the video you posted says 12,000 people were killed each day that is definitely an exaggeration lets be honest of the 93 thousand Pakistanis the combat unit was around around 60 to 70 thousands max the rest were civil servants, now tell me while fighting India on the eastern wing being out flanked by a 15 to 1 ratio admitted by sam maniksaw how is it possible for Pakistan to fight India,mukhti bahani & @ the same time kill 12,000 people each day ? totaling 3 million in nine months, this just don't make any sense. Once again i agree that innocent people were killed & i thoroughly condemn that but this 3 million number & 12,000 people killed each day is an exaggeration



At what number will you agree war criminals should be punished, in BD and in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

bro in a war time ppl die by many causes.probably not all killed by the pakistan army but for the war ppl died in stravation,diseases,no shelter,accidents and so many ppl killed the by local militias ex: rejakars* ,al badar,al sams,islami chatro songho and the biharis .the ammount is not less that 3 million. give you an example in 2nd world war 10 million ppl died in china just for starvation cause of the war ,they didnt died in battle and many died in india like calcutta cos the british took the food grains in england for war efford. and ppl died in starving in bengal at the year of 1943 bangla 1350.


genmirajborgza786 said:


> while i agree that people were killed & atrocities were done, it was wrong & i throughly condemn that. But this 3 million mark is an exaggeration ,the video you posted says 12,000 people were killed each day that is definitely an exaggeration lets be honest of the 93 thousand Pakistanis the combat unit was around around 60 to 70 thousands max the rest were civil servants, now tell me while fighting India on the. eastern wing being out flanked by a 15 to 1 ratio admitted by sam maniksaw how is it possible for Pakistan to fight India,mukhti bahani & @ the same time kill 12,000 people each day ? totaling 3 million in nine months, this just don't make any sense. Once again i agree that innocent people were killed & i thoroughly condemn that but this 3 million number & 12,000 people killed each day is an exaggeration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> 300k for a house in Gulshan is not that expensive, considering she needs a safe neighborhood and a big house to attend lots of political personals. Where do you expect her to live? in a slum? she was twice the prime minister of a democratic Bangladesh and the reigning leaders of the opposition, her security is of a great concern for the future of Bangladesh. If you call her house a palace then you haven't seen much. Even a 2200 sq foot apartment in gulshan goes for 1 lac a month.



Her husband once looked for a house within a range of tk 300 where he'd live after retirement. Compared to him she is a peanut. Who told you two times PM needs these all? Leaders attract people by personality, did Mahatma Gandhi need a posh palace to live? I don't understand your problem...does it really matter if I haven't seen much? You want to say she is the right leader for haves not for the have nots. Well...I'm on for the have nots then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Hope the diabetic patients of BARDEM would not suffer for this mass and congestion. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> Her husband once looked for a house within a range of tk 300 where he'd live after retirement. Compared to him she is a peanut. Who told you two times PM needs these all? Leaders attract people by personality, did Mahatma Gandhi need a posh palace to live? I don't understand your problem...does it really matter if I haven't seen much? You want to say she is the right leader for haves not for the have nots. Well...I'm on for the have nots then.


look at gandgi's empire. times have changed. she was given a house which was taken away. her house rent is covered by the party. she is still the party leader. get of the house more and get a bigger perspective, 3 lac taka does nothing in gulshan these days.


----------



## Mattrixx

genmirajborgza786 said:


> while i agree that people were killed & atrocities were done, it was wrong & i throughly condemn that. But this 3 million mark is an exaggeration ,the video you posted says 12,000 people were killed each day that is definitely an exaggeration lets be honest of the 93 thousand Pakistanis the combat unit was around 60 to 70 thousands max the rest were civil servants, now tell me while fighting India on the eastern wing being out flanked by a 15 to 1 ratio admitted by sam maniksaw how is it possible for Pakistan to fight India,mukhti bahani & @ the same time kill 12,000 people each day ? totaling 3 million in nine months, this just don't make any sense. Once again i agree that innocent people were killed & i thoroughly condemn that but this 3 million number & 12,000 people killed each day is an exaggeration



93 thousand pakistani soldier+panjabi civillian+bihari+raazakar-al badar-al sams 
totalling that is huge number.
First 6 month there were no big reply from mukti rather some ambush. India didnt directly involved first but given training shelter and arms. So they had enough time to kill people.
And we faced attack till january 72 after independence by raazakar and biharis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

absolutely right.hasina govt. failed in every sectors.at the year of 1995 i passed my HSC nd i had nothing to do after the exam just waiting for the result.hasina raise a issue like the care taker govt. it was her master mind. he whole country was under hortal almost that whle year.i had a cdi motorcycle and me and my friend traveled the whole city in this hortal. i saw avd.sarahakahtun was breaking the bus andthe police beaten her too much.BAL rajpother andolene valo.running a country is a different thing.amwamileague sob jaygay lege gobore korche.first podda setu,prof.eunus and grameen bank,hall mark,vua court,vua judge.they should submit a case to the international war crime tribunal ,netherland against those pakistan amry officers.and case these jamati leaders to the normal civil court.sob jaygay batpari kora awamileague er khchilot


mb444 3901686 said:


> For the separation of Pakistan fault lies with the western wing I agree with you. But thankfully they are no longer our problem.
> 
> But we need to forge ahead ourselves. Personally I would have let sleeping dogs lie but if I was going to try the murders of 71 I would do it properly with the highest legal standards and transparancy. Ppl do not realise that such a trial defines a nation and a people. You do it primarily to achieve and enhance the integrity of ones nations see the TRC in S.Africa for example.
> 
> This is a kangaroo court bring directed politically and these shabagh ragtag of atheists and communist BAL Sheeps
> are just part of the Show. It's a plan to create crisis to maintain BAL hold on power. Last time they did it with Indian money, this time they are trying to circumvent the popular will again but by poking our national unhealed wound of 71.
> 
> I love BD and I see our nations honour being dragged into the gutter by these AL scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> Yes of course, you an Indian and and a British Bangladeshi who rarely set foot in Bangladesh know more about Bangladesh than us Bangladeshi's.
> 
> There are very few Jamat supporters here in PDF, *only one that I can see, the rest are BNP supporters* who would have no problem with a fair trial to punish Razakars, but oppose this kangaroo court and political witch hunt.
> 
> Many like myself has no political affiliation. But no matter, as long as we don't fit the mold to a certain person's liking, we are all 4.6% Jamati Razakars.



Sorry....which party do I support according to you  !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

lol 10 kothar ek kotha


----------



## sepoi

the president or uruguya lives in farm house.his wife pet chickens and cows. and they live by those.haha .he said a man shouldnt need more than this . and his highest price suit is less than 100$ .if he can see the living or tarek zia or joy surely he will die in cardiac arrest.


PlanetSoldier said:


> Her husband once looked for a house within a range of tk 300 where he'd live after retirement. Compared to him she is a peanut. Who told you two times PM needs these all? Leaders attract people by personality, did Mahatma Gandhi need a posh palace to live? I don't understand your problem...does it really matter if I haven't seen much? You want to say she is the right leader for haves not for the have nots. Well...I'm on for the have nots then.


 [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17279724&showlnk=0]

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> the president or paraguya lives in farm house.his wife pet chickens and cows. and they live by those.haha .he said a man shouldnt need more than this . and his highest price suit is less than 100$ .if he can see the living or tarek zia or hoy surely he will die in cardiac arrest.



he is a socialist monkey, only commies don't like materialism. I wouldn't be caught dead in a 100 dollar suit.


----------



## sepoi

give me a good reason who need a multimillion dollars and for what? they cant even spend it. lol


aazidane said:


> he is a socialist monkey, only commies don't like materialism. I wouldn't be caught dead in a 100 dollar suit.


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> give me a good reason who need a multimillion dollars and for what? they cant even spend it. lol



its not about the money with businessmen, its about the satisfaction and high of building something and the money is the reward. 
Spending multimillion dollar is not a hard deal, a decent boat will set you back a couple of million dollars. A decent suit is couple of thousand dollars and a decent watch would set you 10000 dollars.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

sepoi said:


> absolutely right.hasina govt. failed in every sectors.at the year of 1995 i passed my HSC nd i had nothing to do after the exam just waiting for the result.hasina raise a issue like the care taker govt. it was her master mind. he whole country was under hortal almost that whle year.i had a cdi motorcycle and me and my friend traveled the whole city in this hortal. i saw avd.sarahakahtun was breaking the bus andthe police beaten her too much.BAL rajpother andolene valo.running a country is a different thing.amwamileague sob jaygay lege gobore korche.first podda setu,prof.eunus and grameen bank,hall mark,vua court,vua judge.they should submit a case to *the international war crime tribunal ,netherland against those pakistan amry officers*.and case these jamati leaders to the normal civil court.sob jaygay batpari kora awamileague er khchilot



The Hague might ask for many stuffs which will be irritating for hypocrites here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

sepoi said:


> you are simply amazing bro  how thoughtful.completely agreed with .for taliban hindus this india cant be the EU.I Still dont know when the polish or estonian ppl can go paris without the visa whats wrong with the bangladeshi with the india .pretty lame though
> 
> i'm glad the secular ppl are getting stronger more now this is the right path we can move forward.bless


Sepoi BRO, I met afghan and Pashtun-Pakistanis often after prayers, who told me if there were few good people in the world then Talibs would be some of them. If U remembered correctly, the Talibs were fierce against Indian chauvinism thus Indians and their buddy 'Choto Tupi Wala' came after them with all of their might. The way Talibs were portrayed by Media, I found that JI leaders got the similar treatment by the same Indians and their dalals. And ironically both were against Indian oppression. So, Indian over powering them through Media lie meant that they were more skillful hate monger then the opposition. In that context Hindu extremists were far bigger of a danger than Talibs.


----------



## Hammer-fist

Voices rise across Bangladesh


District Correspondents, bdnews24.com
Published: 2013-02-09 20:33:18.0 Updated: 2013-02-09 20:33:18.0






1 / 5
More and more demonstrations were staged on Saturday in many districts across Bangladesh demanding death sentence for all war criminals, including Jamaat-e-Islami Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla.


0 
3 
0 
The demonstrators are not agreeing to stop even after they have become tired from the daylong protest and demonstration. They would not return home until their demands are met, they said.

People from all walks of life have already expressed solidarity with the protesters&#8217;, mainly young men and women, movement which begun at Dhaka&#8217;s Shahbagh intersection on Tuesday with a handful of protesters.

The Shahbagh gathering later turned into a massive protest with several thousand people occupying the intersection to protest against the &#8216;light&#8217; verdict of life term to Molla and it was still going on early Sunday for the sixth day in a row.

The International War Crimes Tribunal-2 on last Tuesday sentenced Molla to life in prison that the protesters are calling &#8216;too light&#8217; compared to the crimes he did during the War of Independence in 1971.

bdnews24.com correspondents from districts reported that people across the country are staging many protest programmes including blockades, meetings, rallies, processions, human-chains and demonstrations.






Khulna

The sit-in programme at the city&#8217;s Shibbarhi intersection demanding death for the Jamaat leader continued on Saturday for the fourth day. The protests had taken place in different areas earlier, but on Saturday the intersection was declared to be the only place for the sit-in.

The organisers announced that their movement would continue until the demand is met.

A press briefing was also held at the main stage. The protesters also banned entry of all kinds of political parties and individuals.

Rajshahi






Students of Rajshahi City College, Shah Mokhdum College and Shaheed Kamaruzzaman College boycotted classes in the morning and joined the rally at the city&#8217;s Alupotti intersection.

Extending their support to the movement at Shahbagh, they also chanted slogans and sung mass music demanding death for the war criminals by hanging and banning Jamaat.

Students at Rajshahi University also continued their protest for the third straight day at their campus. They brought out processions, rallies, held cultural programmes and also set up a mock execution platform and burned effigies of war criminals.

Narayanganj

The protest of the Narayanganj Sangskritik Jote at the town&#8217;s Central Shaheed Minar at Chasharha continued on Saturday.

They sang songs, recited poems and chanted slogans at the rally over the same demand. The demonstrators also vowed to continue the movement until the war criminals including Molla are awarded death sentence.

Kushtia

Members of Progressive Chhatra Samaj blockaded the main gate of the Islamic University in Kushtia from 11am to 1pm as a protest against the &#8216;light punishment&#8217; to Molla and demanding death to all war criminals.

Bagerhat

Mahila Parishad held a human-chain programme earlier in the day in front of the Bagerhat Press Club and brought out a procession from there. Local units of Communist Party of Bangladesh, Bangladesh Chhatra League and Bangladesh Students Union also supported their protest programme.

Bhola

Mass gathering and rallies were staged at the district&#8217;s Lalmohon and Borhanuddin upazilas on Saturday.






People from all social classes including cultural and human rights activists, teachers and students demonstrated in front of the K Jahar Market at the town. Their protest would continue until Molla gets capital punishment, they said.

Chandpur

The air at the town&#8217;s &#8216;Shapath Chattar&#8217; was filled with slogans and mass music since the afternoon. The demonstration was joined by freedom fighters and activists from different cultural and social organisations. Students of various institutions also joined the protest.

The programme was continuing late on Saturday night.

Meanwhile, bdnews24.com correspondents from Laxmipur, Magura, Naogaon, Netrokona, Panchagarh, Rajbarhi and Sherpur also reported similar protest programmes attended by people from the broad spectrum of society. Protests at some of the districts were continuing on Saturday for second or three consecutive days.

Voices rise across Bangladesh - bdnews24.com


*BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

sepoi said:


> the president or uruguya lives in farm house.his wife pet chickens and cows. and they live by those.haha .he said a man shouldnt need more than this . and his highest price suit is less than 100$ .if he can see the living or tarek zia or joy surely he will die in cardiac arrest. [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17279724&showlnk=0]
> 
> [/URL]


He was one of the few commies that still remained idealist unlike Inu, Menon or Dilip Barua that changed by 180 degree. There were many good things in marxism but most of its BD's followers changed after the fall of SU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

M_Saint said:


> Sepoi BRO, I met afghan and Pashtun-Pakistanis often after prayers, who told me *if there were few good people in the world then Talibs would be some of them*. If U remembered correctly, the Talibs were fierce against Indian chauvinism thus Indians and their buddy 'Choto Tupi Wala' came after them with all of their might. The way Talibs were portrayed by Media, I found that JI leaders got the similar treatment by the same Indians and their dalals. And ironically both were against Indian oppression. So, Indian over powering them through Media lie meant that they were more skillful hate monger then the opposition. In that context Hindu extremists were far bigger of a danger than Talibs.



The stupidity of the Jamatis on this forum is just incredible.

*Taliban kill 21 Pakistani security personnel.*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/world/2012-12/30/c_132071458.htm


Video of brutal Taliban execution of Pakistani policemen emerges - The Long War Journal



Taliban Shoot 14-Year-Old Pakistani Activist, Malalai Yousafzai | The Nahmias Cipher Report




@somebozo @haviZsultan @ImranKhan @SHAMK9

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M_Saint

genmirajborgza786 said:


> while i agree that people were killed & atrocities were done, it was wrong & i throughly condemn that. But this 3 million mark is an exaggeration ,the video you posted says 12,000 people were killed each day that is definitely an exaggeration lets be honest of the 93 thousand Pakistanis the combat unit was around 60 to 70 thousands max the rest were civil servants, now tell me while fighting India on the eastern wing being out flanked by a 15 to 1 ratio admitted by sam maniksaw how is it possible for Pakistan to fight India,mukti bahini & @ the same time kill 12,000 people each day ? totalling 3 million in nine months, this just don't make any sense. Once again i agree that innocent people were killed & i thoroughly condemn that but this 3 million number & 12,000 people killed each day is an exaggeration


Genmira, don't U think that they are consciously lying for yrs in Goebbelian style? I f U couldn't figure out why then please read Kalu's post #441. I couldn't write it better myself. The reason behind all of this is to deistroy Islam from the Sub-Continent. U know ? Islam is the stumbling block against Benya to produce more of Ambani, Mittal. It negates segregation, cast system. 

Now coming to the core of the topic... The following is very good read on the motive behind Shahabagh's game. Here we go, 

*
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;

&#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; -&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;
* &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;*

&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; : &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2539;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#352;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2456;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#8216;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;' &#2404;

&#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2455;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2468;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2464;&#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#8216;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;' &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2497;&#2453; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2476;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496;&#2404; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2404;

&#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2472;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2496;&#2468;, &#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468; &#2539; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2463;&#2479;&#2492;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;, &#8216;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2453;&#2465;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;- &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#8216;&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;? &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2539;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;

??????? ??? ? ?????????? ??????? ?????????? ????????? ?????????? ??? | The Daily Sangram


----------



## kalu_miah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Sorry....which party do I support according to you  !!



I don't think you support any party, as far as I can tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Hammer-fist said:


> Voices rise across Bangladesh
> 
> 
> District Correspondents, bdnews24.com
> Published: 2013-02-09 20:33:18.0 Updated: 2013-02-09 20:33:18.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 / 5
> More and more demonstrations were staged on Saturday in many districts across Bangladesh demanding death sentence for all war criminals, including Jamaat-e-Islami Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla.
> 
> 
> 0
> 3
> 0
> The demonstrators are not agreeing to stop even after they have become tired from the daylong protest and demonstration. They would not return home until their demands are met, they said.
> 
> People from all walks of life have already expressed solidarity with the protesters&#8217;, mainly young men and women, movement which begun at Dhaka&#8217;s Shahbagh intersection on Tuesday with a handful of protesters.
> 
> The Shahbagh gathering later turned into a massive protest with several thousand people occupying the intersection to protest against the &#8216;light&#8217; verdict of life term to Molla and it was still going on early Sunday for the sixth day in a row.
> 
> The International War Crimes Tribunal-2 on last Tuesday sentenced Molla to life in prison that the protesters are calling &#8216;too light&#8217; compared to the crimes he did during the War of Independence in 1971.
> 
> bdnews24.com correspondents from districts reported that people across the country are staging many protest programmes including blockades, meetings, rallies, processions, human-chains and demonstrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khulna
> 
> The sit-in programme at the city&#8217;s Shibbarhi intersection demanding death for the Jamaat leader continued on Saturday for the fourth day. The protests had taken place in different areas earlier, but on Saturday the intersection was declared to be the only place for the sit-in.
> 
> The organisers announced that their movement would continue until the demand is met.
> 
> A press briefing was also held at the main stage. The protesters also banned entry of all kinds of political parties and individuals.
> 
> Rajshahi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students of Rajshahi City College, Shah Mokhdum College and Shaheed Kamaruzzaman College boycotted classes in the morning and joined the rally at the city&#8217;s Alupotti intersection.
> 
> Extending their support to the movement at Shahbagh, they also chanted slogans and sung mass music demanding death for the war criminals by hanging and banning Jamaat.
> 
> Students at Rajshahi University also continued their protest for the third straight day at their campus. They brought out processions, rallies, held cultural programmes and also set up a mock execution platform and burned effigies of war criminals.
> 
> Narayanganj
> 
> The protest of the Narayanganj Sangskritik Jote at the town&#8217;s Central Shaheed Minar at Chasharha continued on Saturday.
> 
> They sang songs, recited poems and chanted slogans at the rally over the same demand. The demonstrators also vowed to continue the movement until the war criminals including Molla are awarded death sentence.
> 
> Kushtia
> 
> Members of Progressive Chhatra Samaj blockaded the main gate of the Islamic University in Kushtia from 11am to 1pm as a protest against the &#8216;light punishment&#8217; to Molla and demanding death to all war criminals.
> 
> Bagerhat
> 
> Mahila Parishad held a human-chain programme earlier in the day in front of the Bagerhat Press Club and brought out a procession from there. Local units of Communist Party of Bangladesh, Bangladesh Chhatra League and Bangladesh Students Union also supported their protest programme.
> 
> Bhola
> 
> Mass gathering and rallies were staged at the district&#8217;s Lalmohon and Borhanuddin upazilas on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People from all social classes including cultural and human rights activists, teachers and students demonstrated in front of the K Jahar Market at the town. Their protest would continue until Molla gets capital punishment, they said.
> 
> Chandpur
> 
> The air at the town&#8217;s &#8216;Shapath Chattar&#8217; was filled with slogans and mass music since the afternoon. The demonstration was joined by freedom fighters and activists from different cultural and social organisations. Students of various institutions also joined the protest.
> 
> The programme was continuing late on Saturday night.
> 
> Meanwhile, bdnews24.com correspondents from Laxmipur, Magura, Naogaon, Netrokona, Panchagarh, Rajbarhi and Sherpur also reported similar protest programmes attended by people from the broad spectrum of society. Protests at some of the districts were continuing on Saturday for second or three consecutive days.
> 
> Voices rise across Bangladesh - bdnews24.com
> 
> 
> *BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS.*



My friend's status:

&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2447;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2468;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465; &#2438;&#2441;&#2463;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2468;&#2482; &#2459;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404;

&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480;
&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2460;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2451;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;
&#2454;&#2503;&#2470;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2435; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497; &#2535;% , &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2496; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

Hammer-fist said:


> The stupidity of the Jamatis on this forum is just incredible.
> 
> *Taliban kill 21 Pakistani security personnel.*
> 
> Taliban kill 21 security personnel kidnapped by them in NW Pakistan - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> Video of brutal Taliban execution of Pakistani policemen emerges - The Long War Journal
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban Shoot 14-Year-Old Pakistani Activist, Malalai Yousafzai | The Nahmias Cipher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @somebozo @haviZsultan @ImranKhan @SHAMK9


*Do U even know that the more U blabber or parrot the worst U look like a Scumbag, Peps Quake here?* _Now answer to this, before Mush took complete U turn and submit the entire nation to the aggressors who then killed 1000s, killed over 1400 innocent students in Lal Masjid, sent army to FATA; was there any Talib's attack on PAK army? How about using Helo Gunship and letting innocent getting killed by drone_? 

I can copy, paste 1000 links that would look U just like a baffon. If U want it then open another thread in this regard and get Mods permission for full autonomy for discussion. U beat me I leave but if UR stupidity gets hammered then what would U do?


----------



## sepoi

inu ,menon,dilip borua are the real capitalist .for the power and ministry they can sell their own wife .they compromised with almost everyone.you know marxism is a well sold method and che guevara's t shirt and the posters r the highest selling among all even more than a rockstar.there are a few real marxist exist but the number is countable.


M_Saint said:


> He was one of the few commies that still remained idealist unlike Inu, Menon or Dilip Barua that changed by 180 degree. There were many good things in marxism but most of its BD's followers changed after the fall of SU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

bro we expect some reference from the some other news papers not from the sangram,naya digonto or jonokhonto,vorer kagoj or amardesh.leave this 5 papers.this 5 are highly their party spokesman.


M_Saint said:


> Genmira, don't U think that they are consciously lying for yrs in Goebbelian style? I f U couldn't figure out why then please read Kalu's post #441. I couldn't write it better myself. The reason behind all of this is to deistroy Islam from the Sub-Continent. U know ? Islam is the stumbling block against Benya to produce more of Ambani, Mittal. It negates segregation, cast system.
> 
> Now coming to the core of the topic... The following is very good read on the motive behind Shahabagh's game. Here we go,
> 
> *
> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;
> 
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; -&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;
> * &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;*
> 
> &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2475; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; : &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2466;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468; &#2539;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2456;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;' &#2404;
> 
> &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2456;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2454;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2455;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2468;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2460; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2464;&#2486;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495; &#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;' &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2497;&#2453; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441;&#2476;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2460;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495; &#2458;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2441;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496;&#2404; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2478;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2461;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2451;&#2489;&#2480; &#2480;&#2495;&#2460;&#2477;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2472;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2497;&#2460;&#2476; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2465;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2456;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2496;&#2468;, &#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;, &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2475;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2451;&#2478;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2468; &#2539; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2478;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482; &#2463;&#2479;&#2492;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455; &#2474;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2494;&#2460;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2453;&#2465;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;- &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488;&#2503;&#2482; &#2475;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2475;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;? &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476; &#2451; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2539;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2482;&#2495;&#2475;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
> 
> ??????? ??? ? ?????????? ??????? ?????????? ????????? ?????????? ??? | The Daily Sangram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Self delete


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> This Shahbagh "square" is a plot to get Jamaat banned @M_Saint @MBI Munshi @Al-zakir @idune



Not gonna happen. BAL(literally) knows the consequence.  

I wish these people good luck and hope that BAL hold on to power for 1 more term otherwise you know some(many) familiar faces will be found along the road side like dead duck. If you get my drifts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Hammer-fist said:


> You are losing it now. After one of your comrades insulted my family you are now basically hinting at me being executed.
> 
> Anyway most posters on this forum know you very well and what you are like.
> 
> Good luck with increasing Jamat's 04.6% of the votes in Bangladesh to something more respectable, maybe 0.4 points more and get 5% next time.




Idune ar M_Saint hocchhe kichhu hanadar er birjer jothajotho bebohar. Eder paile rastaghate public eder uchit shikkha dibe. Oh same goes to Al-zakir too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

sepoi said:


> inu ,menon,dilip borua are the real capitalist .for the power and ministry they can sell their own wife .they compromised with almost everyone.you know marxism is a well sold method and che guevara's t shirt and the posters r the highest selling among all even more than a rockstar.there are a few real marxist exist but the number is countable.



What about Nahid?He was a maoist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DURJOY

Few days ago I started a new topic named JAMAT SHIBIR SHOULD BE BANNED.But admin closed it with out my concern.but now,it became true that how practical claim it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

DURJOY said:


> Few days ago I started a new topic named JAMAT SHIBIR SHOULD BE BANNED.But admin closed it with out my concern.but now,it became true that how practical claim it was.


Dhaka, Bangladesh (CNN) -- Outraged by a court verdict they considered too lenient, thousands of people took to the streets across Bangladesh on Wednesday demanding the death penalty for an Islamic party leader convicted of war crimes carried out more than four decades ago.

"We've taken additional measures across the country to heighten security," State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Hoque told reporters.

From horror to hope: Boy's miracle recovery from brutal attack

The demonstrations began Tuesday, when an International Crimes Tribunal sentenced Abdul Quader Mollah, assistant secretary general for the Jamaat-e-Islami party, to life in prison.

The Jamaat-e-Islami party had called for a two-day general strike across Bangladesh beginning Tuesday, and demonstrators clashed with police and demanded that ruling party officials scrap the trial process.

The government on Tuesday evening called in paramilitary troopers to maintain law and order in Dhaka and elsewhere as deadly protests erupted after the verdict.

Jamaat-e-Islami protested the verdict as demonstrators -- including some from ruling party alliances -- took to the streets demanding the death penalty for Mollah.

Read more: General strike disrupts life in Bangladesh

"We've deployed troopers from the Border Guards of Bangladesh to maintain law and order," Hoque said.

Hundreds of Dhaka University students took to the streets in the capital's Shahbagh Square, where they were joined by other city residents in protests that began Tuesday.

Home Ministry officials said security forces were patrolling in Dhaka and other major cities, including in the large southeastern port city of Chittagong, where at least four people were killed Tuesday during clashes between police and supporters of Jamaat-e-Islami.

Police opened fire and shot tear-gas shells to disperse the protesters, who torched and otherwise damaged more than 100 vehicles in major cities.

Jamaat-e-Islami said its members would continue to protest; many of its leaders are behind bars facing charges of murder, arson, looting and rape stemming from the war of independence in 1971.

Read more: Clinton leaves drama in China for turmoil in Bangladesh

They said the war-crimes trials, which began after more than 40 years of independence, was done with "ill political motive."

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina showed no sign of backing down, saying the trials would be completed at any cost.

The government, which promised in its election pledges in 2008 to complete the war-crimes trials, set up the tribunals in 2010.

Amid tight security, a three-member panel of judges of the International Crimes Tribunal-2 delivered the judgment against Mollah in a crowded courtroom on Tuesday.

Mollah, 64, was found guilty of five of six charges, including murder.

They included crimes against humanity, tribunal Chairman Justice Obaidul Hassan said.

After the verdict was read, Mollah stood from the chair on which he had been seated and cried, "Allahu Akbar!" (God is Great!)

He declared he was innocent and began to curse the judges and the government.

He then pulled a copy of the Quran from his pocket and held it in front of him, saying that the judges would one day find themselves on trial in accordance with the holy book's law.

Lawmakers of the ruling party alliance criticized the verdict in parliament and asked the prosecution to appeal for the death penalty.

Mollah, who was the chief of the students' wing of Jamaat-e-Islami in 1971, is the first Jamaat-e-Islami leader convicted in a war-crimes case by the tribunal.

On January 21, the same tribunal sentenced to death the first war crimes convict, Abul Kalam Azad, alias Bachchu *******.

Bangladesh had been the eastern portion of Pakistan until it gained independence in 1971 in a war that killed 3 million people.



*this is the cnn article, and they represented both the side quite fairly, its not like they are endorsing it, awami league has twisted it and thus turning the articles into a propaganda,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

sepoi said:


> you are simply amazing bro  how thoughtful.completely agreed with .for taliban hindus this india cant be the EU.I Still dont know when the polish or estonian ppl can go paris without the visa whats wrong with the bangladeshi with the india .pretty lame though
> 
> i'm glad the secular ppl are getting stronger more now this is the right path we can move forward.bless



My prediction is that Hindutva is going to get stronger in the future, secular India is a myth. When societies rise from poverty and there is less hunger and more time to think about other things, there will be rise in religiosity and religious nationalism, which is also essential to keep unity and cohesion in the Indian Union.

This means that we have not seen the worst yet, in fact, I believe we have not seen the beginning yet, how Hindutva movement will affect us.

Not only will there be no possibility of any kind of SAARC union, unless we improve our situation, have some strong alliances and are ready to defend ourselves in all sectors, we will be in for a lot tougher times in coming decades, because of a large bullying and bigot neighbor, who hate us just because who and what we are.

India may become more liberal and secular after about a century. That is at least how long it will take for this society to evolve IMO and grow out of religious nationalism and bigotry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

*&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;*

&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2453;
&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2434; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2438;&#2460; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2438;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2478;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2438;&#2460; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2435;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2504;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470; &#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453; &#2451; &#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2441;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2441;&#2474;&#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2475;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2465;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494; &#2439;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2439;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2441;&#2486;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2482;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2475;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2498;&#2454;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2480;&#2507;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495; &#2538;&#2486; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447; &#2482;&#2456;&#2497; &#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2447; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2455;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2489;&#2495;&#2435;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494; &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2439; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2451; &#2475;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460; &#2447;&#2453;&#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2453; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2460; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2439;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2439;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2447; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2489;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2438;&#2460; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2437;&#2474;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2475;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;, &#2486;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2489;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2451; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/new/?p=113133


----------



## monitor

Hammer-fist said:


> You made a good point.
> 
> However in the long run, without inconveniencing our country, people like me and the hundreds of thousands in Shahbagh square want an end to Jamat for once and for all.
> 
> On a personal level I believe the best thing to do is to systematically undermine the Jamati ideology from the roots starting from Maudoodi and his ideas.
> 
> Even many Maulanas hate Jamat e.g. the video below (a bit extreme but an example of the hatred he has held in by many Muslims including in the Pakistan which he initially opposed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the Pakistan alim above will be called a "RAW agent", "Indian dalal", "communist" by the Jamati gang on this forum.



Firstly Jamat is not a leader base Party that you ban it or killed its key leaders would vanish them from Bangladesh . they wil form another party based on some principle but when the chance would come they may rise their original principle of Islam . 

Jamat have goon through different change over time . it would do same in future.
In sub continent Alim are divided . many Alim support Jamt on the other hand many don't. that didn't stop their politics . of course if some part of alim didn't express hatred toward Jaamat they may do well in politics . 

During Pakistan movement Mulana maududi told *they can form a Muslim country but cannot a Islamic country* which probably mark Jaamat/maududi was anti Pakistan . in reality mududi's books about Nationalism were widely distributed by Muslim league to encourage Muslim of india towards Pakistan movement which was based on Islamic nationalism.


----------



## idune

*&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;  &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527; &#2451; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2536; &#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2480;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439;&#2458; &#2447;&#2478; &#2476;&#2470;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2488;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2455;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2496; &#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478;&#2404;

&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2535;&#2534; &#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2488;&#2439; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*

?????????????? ?????? ?????? ?????? ??????? ???? ???? | national | natunbarta.com


----------



## Md Akmal

PlanetSoldier said:


> kobiraaz er class e dekhi ektao sundori nai  !!



@ Hammer fist and tader sonar chelera sub khaiya felse ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

*&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;*
&#2438; &#2476; &#2470;&#2497; &#2482; &#2489;&#2494; &#2439; &#2486;&#2495; &#2453; &#2470;&#2494; &#2480;
« &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; 
*
&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2503;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2488; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2499;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2461;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2482; &#2464;&#2503;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454;, &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2469;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2487;&#2495;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2465;&#2495;&#2488;&#2463;&#2495;&#2482;&#2465; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2465;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2460; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;, &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;*&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2476;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2466;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; (&#2460;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2504;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;, &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2455;&#2467;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2468;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2472;&#2497; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2460;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2463;&#2453;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2455;&#2507;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
*&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2435;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;*(Strange, isn't it?)&#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2451; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2480;&#2470;&#2478; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2482;&#2476; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2441;&#2470;&#2456;&#2494;&#2463;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503; &#2460;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2470;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2472;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;, &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451; &#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2470;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2470;&#2497;&#2439;.
&#2455;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2456;&#2482;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2489;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2480;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2453;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;, &#2453;&#2497;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;&#2476; &#2488;&#2476;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2486;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2499;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; 
*&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2438;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2475;&#2507;&#2472; &#2451; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2459;&#2453; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2489;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2466;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*
*&#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2508;&#2486;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494; &#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2474; &#2478;&#2494;&#2454;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2477;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2494;&#2478;&#2507;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2453;&#2495;&#2482;-&#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2455; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2476;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455;&#2496; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;*&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2488; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2477;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; :
&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2447;&#2472;&#2474;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539; &#2460;&#2472; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2538;&#2539; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539; &#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2476;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2478;&#2497;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2478;&#2480;&#2467;&#2507;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2454;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; :
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2495;&#2475; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2480; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2536;&#2542; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2536;&#2542; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2468;&#2439; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2536;-&#2541;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2438;&#2460; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2460;&#2482;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2508;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2475;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2468; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2508;&#2482;&#2495;&#2453; &#2458;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2467; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404;

&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;.
*&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2495;&#2476;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2439;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2499;&#2467;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2437;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2451; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2404;
&#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479; &#2439;&#2453;&#2472;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2474; &#2453;&#2469;&#2507;&#2474;&#2453;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2435;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2486;&#2498;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2495; &#2482;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2470;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2503; &#2458;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2461;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2454;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2482;&#2404; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2467;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2434; &#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2434; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404;*
&#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;-&#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2477;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;? &#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;? &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2507; &#2489;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2455;&#2455;&#2467;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2455;&#2468; &#2470;&#2497;&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2469; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2507; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;, &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;*&#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2478;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2543;&#2539; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2439; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;*&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2509;&#2472;&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2497;&#2482;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2468;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2441;&#2464;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2482;&#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2496;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2478;, &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;, &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2478;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;, &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;, &#2463;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;, &#2475;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;, &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2480;&#2467;&#2507;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
*&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2541;&#2535;-&#2447; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509; &#2447;&#2453; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2497;&#2465;&#2495;&#2486;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2496;&#2467; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2496; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; : &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2451; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;*&#2404; &#2447; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;, &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2478;&#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2476;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2454;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2404; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2447; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;-&#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;! &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;! &#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2503;&#2453;&#2486;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;?
&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2495;&#2458;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; 
&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;-&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;-&#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2451; &#2471;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480;&#2495;&#2475; &#2460;&#2503;&#2476;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2467;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468; &#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494; &#2441;&#2433;&#2458;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478;&#2404;
*&#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2451; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2439; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2453;&#2496; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2507;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2541;&#2539;-&#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2433;&#2453;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2488;&#2472;&#2470;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2468;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; *( Dalali logic)

&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2495;, *&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2439; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2458;&#2480;&#2467;-&#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2458;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2463; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2507;&#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2454;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;-&#2456;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2455;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2480;&#2457;&#2503;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2507;&#2486;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2489;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488; &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;*
&#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2498;&#2480;&#2495; &#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2452;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2486; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2488;&#2476;&#2439; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2470;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2499;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;?

&#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;.
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2507;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2451; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2451; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2466;&#2492; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2498;&#2466;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2482;&#2494;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2437;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2488;&#2482; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; *&#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2478; &#2437;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2499;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2507;&#2461;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2435;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492; &#2448;&#2453;&#2509;&#2479; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;*
a_hyesekder@yahoo.com


----------



## LaBong

These jamatis and rezakars can only gang up in their little online holes. If they goes anywhere near shahbag and preach their anti Bangladeshi agenda, they will get a nice little public pedani.


----------



## Md Akmal

RiasatKhan said:


> Collected from facebook status by BAF pilot(BANAIR 3) posted at Daloa,Ivory Coast.
> 
> True,I think if BNP leaves Jamaat and supports Sahabagh and asks for caretaker government they will gain more support(most of them already support caretaker gov).



@ _*" Shialer kache morgi bondhock ".*_


----------



## integra

Heres a live streaming link,
Shahbag Mor-Live on USTREAM: Protest. Politics

Opinions, well another time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

*I am waiting to see what uncle sam's reaction to this mob, lot depends on this....kz and us are all patiently waiting and observing to see where this is going. Makes me nervous, this mob*


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> *I am waiting to see what uncle sam's reaction to this mob, lot depends on this....kz and us are all patiently waiting and observing to see where this is going. Makes me nervous, this mob*



In US visa application every applicant has to answer question like following: 

*Have you ever committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in torture?

Have you committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence?*

In case of European countries, being suffered by fascism, has even more restriction to let people in who associating and/or inciting extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence.

Anyone showed up in that fascist fest and wants to study in US, EU or AU will have to face that question. And it is time to let Uncle know who are these people incited extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence. I know for sure good number of BUET folks belong to left political organization (Chatra Union) instigated such fascist incitement of extrajudicial killings and violance. These studenets has somewhat ruined their chance and many other studenets from studying in US and elsewehre. Microsoft, Google and other US corporations that hires from Bangladesh will be informed in appropiate channel about these poople.


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> In US visa application every applicant has to answer question like following:
> 
> *Have you ever committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in torture?
> 
> Have you committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence?*
> 
> In case of European countries, being suffered by fascism, has even more restriction to let people in who associating and/or inciting extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence.
> 
> Anyone showed up in that fascist fest and wants to study in US, EU or AU will have to face that question. And it is time to let Uncle know who are these people incited extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence. I know for sure good number of BUET folks belong to left political organization (Chatra Union) instigated such fascist incitement of extrajudicial killings and violance. These studenets has somewhat ruined their chance and many other studenets from studying in US and elsewehre. Microsoft, Google and other US corporations that hires from Bangladesh will be informed in appropiate channel about these poople.



do you know when the last verdict of this trial will be?


----------



## Mattrixx

idune said:


> In US visa application every applicant has to answer question like following:
> 
> *Have you ever committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in torture?
> 
> Have you committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence?*
> 
> In case of European countries, being suffered by fascism, has even more restriction to let people in who associating and/or inciting extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence.
> 
> Anyone showed up in that fascist fest and wants to study in US, EU or AU will have to face that question. And it is time to let Uncle know who are these people incited extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence. I know for sure good number of BUET folks belong to left political organization (Chatra Union) instigated such fascist incitement of extrajudicial killings and violance. These studenets has somewhat ruined their chance and many other studenets from studying in US and elsewehre. Microsoft, Google and other US corporations that hires from Bangladesh will be informed in appropiate channel about these poople.



In that case shibir always hide their identity as their hand is full of blood.
And than become suspect by US. Though they r not actual Bangladeshi but they ruin our reputation.

&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;

&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;






&#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#8216;&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#8217;&#2404;

&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;
&#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#8216;&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#8217; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489; :
&#2535;. "&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;"
&#2536;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;
&#2537;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
&#2537;.&#2535; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;
&#2537;.&#2536; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
&#2537;.&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;
&#2537;.&#2538; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2537;.&#2539; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;
&#2538;. &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;
&#2539;. &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;
&#2540; . &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;

&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2404;

Wikipedia Link for SHAHBAG Protest:
http://bn.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%A7%A8%E0%A7%A6%E0%A7%A7%E0%A7%A9-%E0%A6%B0_%E0%A6%B6%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%B9%E0%A6%AC%E0%A6%BE%E0%A6%97_%E0%A6%86%E0%A6%A8%E0%A7%8D%E0%A6%A6%E0%A7%8B%E0%A6%B2%E0%A6%A8


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> In that case shibir always hide their identity as their hand is full of blood.
> And than become suspect by US. Though they r not actual Bangladeshi but they ruin our reputation.
> 
> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2507;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#2458;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;- &#8216;&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#8217;&#2404;
> 
> &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;
> &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#8216;&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#8217; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489; :
> &#2535;. "&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;"
> &#2536;. &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;
> &#2537;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
> &#2537;.&#2535; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;
> &#2537;.&#2536; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482;&#2488;&#2478;&#2498;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
> &#2537;.&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;
> &#2537;.&#2538; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2480;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;
> &#2537;.&#2539; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2451; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;
> &#2538;. &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;
> &#2539;. &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;
> &#2540; . &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;
> 
> &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2463;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2451; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2482;&#2509;&#2474;&#2404;
> 
> Wikipedia Link for SHAHBAG Protest:
> à§¨à§¦à§§à§©-à¦° à¦¶à¦¾à¦¹à¦¬à¦¾à¦ à¦à¦¨à§à¦¦à§à¦²à¦¨ - à¦à¦à¦à¦¿à¦ªà¦¿à¦¡à¦¿à¦¯à¦¼à¦¾



why is this news? any joe schmoe can write it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

madx said:


> In that case shibir always hide their identity as their hand is full of blood.
> And than become suspect by US. Though they r not actual Bangladeshi but they ruin our reputation.



BS! Shibir is irrelevant and Shibir simply does not have reach to do that kind of things. Fisrt and foremost Bangladesh has to get rid of fascism and fascist. These fascist thugs should not be allowed to use Bangladeshi identity to come in west and ruin Bangladesh reputation.



aazidane said:


> do you know when the last verdict of this trial will be?



Awami League will delay all verdicts now and it will go beyond (2014) this term of Awami League regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> BS! Shibir is irrelevant and Shibir simply does not have reach to do that kind of things. Fisrt and foremost Bangladesh has to get rid of fascism and fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> Awami League will delay all verdicts now and it will go beyond (2014) this term of Awami League regime.



if this goes all the way to 2014, it will destroy the business community in Bangladesh.At this rate the army has to intervene!


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> if this goes all the way to 2014, it will destroy the business community in Bangladesh.At this rate the army has to intervene!



Awami League already took control of the fascist fest, Chatra Legue is running the show and working to dismental this fascist fest to save themself. 15 minutes fame of these fascits idiots will be over soon, perhaps in next few days. Awami League and some awami leaning section of Business communities are already destroying Bangladesh economy. Following thread documented Awami destruction:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...t-destroy-backbone-bangladesh-economy-20.html


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> BS! Shibir is irrelevant and Shibir simply does not have reach to do that kind of things. Fisrt and foremost Bangladesh has to get rid of fascism and fascist. These fascist thugs should not be allowed to use Bangladeshi identity to come in west and ruin Bangladesh reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Awami League will delay all verdicts now and it will go beyond (2014) this term of Awami League regime.






idune said:


> Awami League will delay all verdicts now and it will go beyond (2014) this term of Awami League regime.


 Then Idune Bhai, what U have got to say about the following news...

*&#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2455;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; *
&#2535;&#2534; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;, &#2535;&#2535;:&#2538;&#2539;:&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; 
&#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2488;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; 

&#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2475;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2440;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2465;&#2435; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; '&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2468; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2447;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- "&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;" &#2404;

&#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2434;&#2486; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;: &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> Awami League already took control of the fascist fest, Chatra Legue is running the show and working to dismental this fascist fest to save themself. 15 minutes fame of these fascits idiots will be over soon, perhaps in next few days. Awami League and some awami leaning section of Business communities are already destroying Bangladesh economy. Following thread documented Awami destruction:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...t-destroy-backbone-bangladesh-economy-20.html



I rather have awami league running this show than a third force.


----------



## idune

I did not have that information. But this will take the situation to unknown that fascist wants to take. Moreover, this will implicate Awami League and will give validity fascist and mob demand. Awami League regime already crippled justice system. These fascist are not considering far reaching impacts of their* fasctist fatua *but this will be final nail to justice system in Bangladesh and foundation of Bangladesh itself.



M_Saint said:


> Then Idune Bhai, what U have got to say about the following news...
> 
> *&#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2455;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2535;&#2537; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; *
> &#2535;&#2534; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;, &#2535;&#2535;:&#2538;&#2539;:&#2534;&#2543; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;
> &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2488;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404;
> 
> &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2475;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2489;&#2507;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2440;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2451;&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2488;&#2476; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480;&#2451; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2451; &#2465;&#2435; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2460;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2451;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2479;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; '&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2496;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2468; &#2476;&#2465;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2478; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2480;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2497;&#2472;&#2435; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;- "&#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;" &#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2507;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2434;&#2486; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;: &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> I did not have that information. But this will take the situation to unknown that fascist wants to take. Moreover, this will implicate Awami League and will give validity fascist and mob demand. Awami League regime already crippled justice system. These fascist are not considering far reaching impacts of their* fasctist fatua *but this will be final nail to justice system in Bangladesh and foundation of Bangladesh itself.



this is India's last game, the first was pilkhana and this is the last one, if they succeed Bangladesh is gone and if they fail they will be out for at least 5 years. This is awami league's B team, a masterstroke to be honest. There is no point in talking about this, let it play out, election is still far away.


----------



## Cherokee

This Easily becomes one of the most commented Thread in Bangladesh Defense Section .  . Just noticed .


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> These jamatis and rezakars can only gang up in their little online holes. If they goes anywhere near shahbag and preach their anti Bangladeshi agenda, they will get a nice little public pedani.



they are protected by police from all side......... its area 51.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

There are many violations here in this thread. 

1) Posts in foreign language is not allowed on PDF.
2) Personal attacks are far to many. 

Please take sometime and read the PDF forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Anubis

idune said:


> In US visa application every applicant has to answer question like following:
> 
> *Have you ever committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in torture?
> 
> Have you committed, ordered, incited, assisted, or otherwise participated in extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence?*
> 
> In case of European countries, being suffered by fascism, has even more restriction to let people in who associating and/or inciting extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence.
> 
> Anyone showed up in that fascist fest and wants to study in US, EU or AU will have to face that question. And it is time to let Uncle know who are these people incited extrajudicial killings, political killings, or other acts of violence. I know for sure good number of BUET folks belong to left political organization (Chatra Union) instigated such fascist incitement of extrajudicial killings and violance. These studenets has somewhat ruined their chance and many other studenets from studying in US and elsewehre. Microsoft, Google and other US corporations that hires from Bangladesh will be informed in appropiate channel about these poople.



If they are truthful no student who is the member of any communist organization will ever get into the U.S.As for extra judiciary killing no one is protesting to have them killed by hit-men but by having them hanged through the judiciary process.


----------



## idune

RiasatKhan said:


> If they are truthful no student who is the member of any communist organization will ever get into the U.S.As for extra judiciary killing no one is protesting to have them killed by hit-men but by having them hanged through the judiciary process.



You need to worry about state of Georgia law on inciting violance and extrajudicial killings. As far what has been incited by this fascist mob is matter of record now and record will speak itself.


----------



## Anubis

idune said:


> You need to worry about state of Georgia law on inciting violance and extrajudicial killings. As far what has been incited by this fascist mob is matter of record now and record will speak itself.



Again,this is not extrajudicial killing because I support a mob that calls them to be hanged through a judiciary process.AND,the U.S doesn't actually care about what I think about war criminals in another country.I am not a kid,stop trying to scare me.I live here and I actually know the law and what I can be executed for.But I know this if you incite violent extremism through the internet on an international forum which being of Pakistani origin and military subject might be watched by the U.S can be blacklisted from either entering the country or the U.S government might send a list to the BD government to have you arrested.I have free speech here.You can be arrested for anti government speech and top that with support for a party that might very well have links to extremists in Bangladesh.Worry about yourself.


----------



## Skallagrim

RiasatKhan said:


> If they are truthful no student who is the member of any communist organization will ever get into the U.S.As for extra judiciary killing no one is protesting to have them killed by hit-men but by having them hanged through the judiciary process.



I see no difference.


----------



## Anubis

Skallagrim said:


> I see no difference.



If you were on the other side of the argument you would see the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

It has been confirmed that this is Awami League's B team. Awami League pulled a masterstroke, lets see where it takes it.


----------



## haviZsultan

Hammer-fist said:


> The stupidity of the Jamatis on this forum is just incredible.
> 
> *Taliban kill 21 Pakistani security personnel.*
> 
> Taliban kill 21 security personnel kidnapped by them in NW Pakistan - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> 
> Video of brutal Taliban execution of Pakistani policemen emerges - The Long War Journal
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban Shoot 14-Year-Old Pakistani Activist, Malalai Yousafzai | The Nahmias Cipher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @somebozo @haviZsultan @ImranKhan @SHAMK9



Stop being a kid and blaming everyone you hate of being a Jamaati. We have people in Bangladesh who care about the Pakistan-Bangladesh relationship rather than those who have a habit of stomping on our flags. What happened, happened. In case the writer of that post didn't notice Afghans want our land back which was taken 100+ years ago. Pakistanis don't which was taken 30+ years ago. Call it beghairati or whatever but we gave up half our land because you are happy and recognized Bangladesh.

Stop being such a belligerent person and picking fights with every Pakistani hammer-fist. I left you alone after our altercation because you are on some Ultra-chauvinist mission. Now you tag me. Also no one in Pakistan supports the taliban and these murders, especially aforementioned people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

haviZsultan said:


> Stop being a kid and blaming everyone you hate of being a Jamaati. We have people in Bangladesh who care about the Pakistan-Bangladesh relationship rather than those who have a habit of stomping on our flags. What happened, happened. In case the writer of that post didn't notice Afghans want our land back which was taken 100+ years ago. Pakistanis don't which was taken 30+ years ago. Call it beghairati or whatever but we gave up half our land because you are happy and recognized Bangladesh.
> 
> Stop being such a belligerent person and picking fights with every Pakistani hammer-fist. I left you alone after our altercation because you are on some Ultra-chauvinist mission. Now you tag me. Also no one in Pakistan supports the taliban and these murders, especially aforementioned people.



Unfortunately he is getting away with this type of attack.


----------



## akash57

I wonder how far this is going to all go and how it will end.

These protests went from anti-war crimes to anti-Jamaat/Shibir to anti-Jamaat related businesses, TV stations, banks (Islami Bank which, IIRC, is one of the strongest banks in Bangladesh) to anti-religion based politics to anti-Pakistan now (Duranta Rajshahi boasting the non-participation of Pakistani players in BPL).

May Allah help us through this fitna.

Note: I am neither pro- nor anti-Jamaat, just speaking my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

akash57 said:


> I wonder how far this is going to all go and how it will end.
> 
> These protests went from anti-war crimes to anti-Jamaat/Shibir to anti-Jamaat related business, TV stations, banks (Islami Bank which, IIRC, is one of the strongest banks in Bangladesh) to anti-Pakistan now (Duranta Rajshahi boasting the non-participation of Pakistani players in BPL)
> 
> May Allah help us through this fitna
> 
> Note: I am neither pro- nor anti-Jamaat, just speaking my mind


it will lead to boycotting BNP, give it some time.


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> it will lead to boycotting BNP, give it some time.



Leaders of this fascist mob already called for civil war, total destruction is their ultimate goal.



aazidane said:


> It has been confirmed that this is Awami League's B team. Awami League pulled a masterstroke, lets see where it takes it.



It is indian B team more than Awami B team, that was known since the beginning. Bottle throwing was just deception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

In a hypotheitical situation, I wonder what AL would do next after destroying Jamaat/crippling the opposition.

What can they use to gain votes after the issue of raza-kaars is done and all have been executed or jailed for life? (In said hypothetical situation)

How long do the pharaohs think they can reign before a Musa comes and history repeats itself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

akash57 said:


> In a hypotheitical situation, I wonder what AL would do next after destroying Jamaat/crippling the opposition.
> 
> What can they use to gain votes after the issue of raza-kaars is done and all have been executed or jailed for life? (In said hypothetical situation)
> 
> How long do the pharaohs think they can reign before a Musa comes and history repeats itself?



Anyone speaks up against Awami League fascism and indian invasion would be termed as "anti Bangladeshi" and "Jamaati", while these Awami fascist handing over Bangladeshi sovereignty to india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

akash57 said:


> In a hypotheitical situation, I wonder what AL would do next after destroying Jamaat/crippling the opposition.
> 
> What can they use to gain votes after the issue of raza-kaars is done and all have been executed or jailed for life? (In said hypothetical situation)
> 
> How long do the pharaohs think they can reign before a Musa comes and history repeats itself?



jamaatis will simply vote BNP.


----------



## Skallagrim

RiasatKhan said:


> If you were on the other side of the argument you would see the difference.



The theme of the movement is 'bichar mani talgach amar'. Hope you agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sepoi

yeah you are right but nurul islam nahid is not that much bad .


RiasatKhan said:


> What about Nahid?He was a maoist!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladeshi students from abroad voicing their support for Shahbag movement and asking for death penalty of the war criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Bangladeshi students from abroad voicing their support for Shahbag movement and asking for death penalty of the war criminals.



Who cares what these dumb dimwits have to say? Guys look like they couldn't get laid at a brothel and the chicks are ugly. I simply can't take an ugly chick seriously or men who have no swag


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Saturday, February 9, 2013
Front Page
*Spontaneous support boosts rally organisers*

Spontaneous support boosts rally organisers






Expatriates in South Carolina in the USA hold their own demonstration there to demand death penalty for war criminals of the Liberation War and to express solidarity with the movement in Bangladesh yesterday. Photo: Courtesy Helemul Alam

People of all walks of life have been bringing food and water for the demonstrators at Shahbagh intersection to lift the spirit of the movement aimed at ensuring capital punishment to war criminals.

The movement, which was started by Bloggers and Online Activist Network on the evening of February 5, is still going strong. People are not only joining the movement to express solidarity but also bringing whatever they can for the protesters.

"It is indeed a great feeling. People out of sheer love are bringing food, like hotchpotch, biriani, puffed rice, biscuits, chocolates, fruits and drinking water. This is a huge encouragement for us," said General Secretary of Bloggers and Online Activist Network Mahmudul Haque Munshi Badhon.

He said their online group took to the street with no financial support whatsoever. So to meet the first day's necessaries they had to raise Tk 43,000 as donation from the protestors.

"But since then people have been helping us spontaneously. We received 1,000 packets of hotchpotch for lunch today [Friday] from a businessman," he said.

"I have brought some dry food and drinking water for the youths, who have been demonstrating here for the last four days, because I could not give much time here like they did," said a private job holder wishing anonymity.

The Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University unit of Swadhinata Chikitsak Parishad has been providing primary treatment and free medicine, while Dhaka Water Supply and Sewerage Authority and Dhaka South City Corporation (DSCC) have been supplying water in lorries for the protesters.

The DSCC has also arranged four mobile public toilets for the demonstrators' convenience.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

^^--- only dumb nerds join BSA


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> Who cares what these dumb dimwits have to say? Guys look like they couldn't get laid at a brothel and the chicks are ugly. I simply can't take an ugly chick seriously or *men who have no swag*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

idune said:


> *Anyone speaks up against Awami League fascism and indian invasion would be termed as "anti Bangladeshi" and "Jamaati"*, while these Awami fascist handing over Bangladeshi sovereignty to india.



This is typical Bangladeshi practice like you can't accept anything against BNP and easily resort to calling people awami thugs  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> The theme of the movement is 'bichar mani talgach amar'. Hope you agree.



Another aspect of this movement is safe protest- mayer kole boshe shishur dudh khawa ar ki, ma na dite chaile ki hoi seita onek bar e dekha hoise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

do you know what is called swag? swag means secretly we are gays 


aazidane said:


> Who cares what these dumb dimwits have to say? Guys look like they couldn't get laid at a brothel and the chicks are ugly. I simply can't take an ugly chick seriously or men who have no swag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

you realy gave half of your land or just quit?


haviZsultan said:


> Stop being a kid and blaming everyone you hate of being a Jamaati. We have people in Bangladesh who care about the Pakistan-Bangladesh relationship rather than those who have a habit of stomping on our flags. What happened, happened. In case the writer of that post didn't notice Afghans want our land back which was taken 100+ years ago. Pakistanis don't which was taken 30+ years ago. Call it beghairati or whatever but we gave up half our land because you are happy and recognized Bangladesh.
> 
> Stop being such a belligerent person and picking fights with every Pakistani hammer-fist. I left you alone after our altercation because you are on some Ultra-chauvinist mission. Now you tag me. Also no one in Pakistan supports the taliban and these murders, especially aforementioned people.


----------



## Hammer-fist

Bangladesh to amend war crimes law amid protest

Reuters | 1 hour ago 0








_People observe a sit-in protest around a national flag of Bangladesh with a map of the country on it, in Dhaka on February 9, 2013. &#8212; Photo Reuters_

DHAKA: Bangladesh is planning to amend a law to allow the government to appeal for tougher penalties for war criminals, the law minister said on Sunday, the sixth day of protests since a convicted Islamist leader got a sentence many people think was too light.

The war crimes tribunal sentenced the Islamic party leader, Abdul Quader Mollah, to life in prison on Tuesday on charges including murder, rape and torture, the second verdict in trials that have reopened wounds from Bangladesh&#8217;s 1971 war of independence from Pakistan.

The sentence sparked protests by Mollah&#8217;s supporters, who say his conviction was politically motivated, but also counter-protests by many Bangladeshis who think his sentence was too lenient and he should have been sentenced to death.

Law Minister Shafique Ahmed said proposal to amend the law would be placed before the cabinet on Monday for approval, and would then go to parliament for ratification.

The amendment would give both sides the right to appeal against any conviction including inadequate sentence or acquittal. Under the law now, the prosecution can appeal only against an order of acquittal.

&#8220;The amendment will be passed in the current parliament session,&#8221; Ahmed said.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina set up the tribunal in 2010 to investigate abuses during the nine-month war in 1971.

It delivered its first judgment last month, sentencing a former Jamaat-e-Islami and popular Islamic preacher, Abul Kalam Azad, to death on similar charges to the ones Mollah faced. Azad was tried in absentia as he fled the country in April.

Most Bangladeshis had also expected a death sentence to be handed down to Mollah, 64, assistant secretary-general of Jamaat-e-Islami &#8211; the country&#8217;s biggest Islamist party.

The main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) of Hasina&#8217;s arch rival, former premier Begum Khaleda Zia, and its ally Jamaat-e-Islami, say the prime minister is using the tribunal as a political weapon against them.

Hasina has rejected accusations that the tribunal is biased but it has been criticised by human rights groups for failing to adhere to standards of international law.

Eight other Jamaat leaders along with two from the BNP also face charges in the tribunal.

Bangladesh to amend war crimes law amid protest | World | DAWN.COM
@Anonymous you asked me earlier about the legalities of this, hence feel free to read this article.



haviZsultan said:


> Stop being a *kid *and blaming everyone you hate of being a Jamaati. We have people in Bangladesh who care about the Pakistan-Bangladesh relationship rather than those who have a habit of stomping on our flags. What happened, happened. In case the writer of that post didn't notice Afghans want our land back which was taken 100+ years ago. Pakistanis don't which was taken 30+ years ago. Call it beghairati or whatever but we gave up half our land because you are happy and recognized Bangladesh.
> 
> Stop being such a *belligerent *person and picking fights with every Pakistani hammer-fist. I left you alone after our altercation because you are on some Ultra-*chauvinist* mission. Now you tag me. Also no one in Pakistan supports the taliban and these murders, especially aforementioned people.



1. Please refrain from personal attacks, insults and abuse.

2. The Pakistani posters I tagged are those aside from your emotional self are those who have spoken out against the Taliban and or Jamat in Pakistan. A former Jamati member (Shibir) here said the Taliban were essentially good thus I posted links and tagged some people *who are anti-Taliban, anti-Jamat.*

The rest of your highly emotional and abusive post is off-topic and makes no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Skallagrim said:


> The theme of the movement is 'bichar mani talgach amar'. Hope you agree.



What does that mean ?


----------



## Hammer-fist

sepoi said:


> you realy gave half of your land or just quit?



Just ignore him, this thread is not about Pakistan.



M_Saint said:


> *Do U even know that the more U blabber or parrot the worst U look like a Scumbag, Peps Quake here?* _Now answer to this, before Mush took complete U turn and submit the entire nation to the aggressors who then killed 1000s, killed over 1400 innocent students in Lal Masjid, sent army to FATA; was there any Talib's attack on PAK army? How about using Helo Gunship and letting innocent getting killed by drone_?
> 
> I can copy, paste 1000 links that would look U just like a baffon. If U want it then open another thread in this regard and get Mods permission for full autonomy for discussion. U beat me I leave but if UR stupidity gets hammered then what would U do?



So M_Saint, you support the Taliban?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Bangladeshi students from abroad voicing their support for Shahbag movement and asking for death penalty of the war criminals.


*Portion in Bangla of above post is just another lie out of many millions that have been told by RAWAMY criminals. After the fakes of Commie, atheist, Ganjakhor, Modkhor got out and people figured out there motives; especially seeing them drinking, smoking pots and using extremely insulting languages against Islam and Prophet (PUBH); they realized that the time was first approaching for the spirit, tempo to fade away, so pulling off such PR stunt. But if they think that they are too clever and always can get away by continuing lie, recurrent lie, spin on original lie; then I got a message for them. U haven't become more powerful than Neo-con or pharos yet... 
*


----------



## fallstuff

aazidane said:


> Who cares what these dumb dimwits have to say? Guys look like they couldn't get laid at a brothel and the chicks are ugly. I simply can't take an ugly chick seriously or men who have no swag



These dumb dimwits brought Ershad down in 1990. 

I do agree on the part that they don't get laid or not often enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Saturday, February 9, 2013
> Front Page
> *Spontaneous support boosts rally organisers*
> 
> Spontaneous support boosts rally organisers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expatriates in South Carolina in the USA hold their own demonstration there to demand death penalty for war criminals of the Liberation War and to express solidarity with the movement in Bangladesh yesterday. Photo: Courtesy Helemul Alam
> 
> People of all walks of life have been bringing food and water for the demonstrators at Shahbagh intersection to lift the spirit of the movement aimed at ensuring capital punishment to war criminals.
> 
> The movement, which was started by Bloggers and Online Activist Network on the evening of February 5, is still going strong. People are not only joining the movement to express solidarity but also bringing whatever they can for the protesters.
> 
> "It is indeed a great feeling. People out of sheer love are bringing food, like hotchpotch, biriani, puffed rice, biscuits, chocolates, fruits and drinking water. This is a huge encouragement for us," said General Secretary of Bloggers and Online Activist Network Mahmudul Haque Munshi Badhon.
> 
> He said their online group took to the street with no financial support whatsoever. So to meet the first day's necessaries they had to raise Tk 43,000 as donation from the protestors.
> 
> "But since then people have been helping us spontaneously. We received 1,000 packets of hotchpotch for lunch today [Friday] from a businessman," he said.
> 
> "I have brought some dry food and drinking water for the youths, who have been demonstrating here for the last four days, because I could not give much time here like they did," said a private job holder wishing anonymity.
> 
> The Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University unit of Swadhinata Chikitsak Parishad has been providing primary treatment and free medicine, while Dhaka Water Supply and Sewerage Authority and Dhaka South City Corporation (DSCC) have been supplying water in lorries for the protesters.
> 
> The DSCC has also arranged four mobile public toilets for the demonstrators' convenience.


*After talking to one of my relatives, who happened to teach 'The cream of the crop students of BD'; I predicted that current generation wouldn't have political acumen/profundity of understanding, although many of it would land to the top schools throughout the world. Evident is right here to see...*


----------



## Hammer-fist

akash57 said:


> In a hypotheitical situation, I wonder what AL would do next after destroying Jamaat/crippling the opposition.
> 
> What can they use to gain votes after the issue of raza-kaars is done and all have been executed or jailed for life? (In said hypothetical situation)
> 
> How long do the pharaohs think they can reign before a Musa comes and history repeats itself?




- BNP are going to win the next election and form the government.

It has pretty been decided in Washington that this is what will happen. The BNP will rule Bangladesh for the next 5 years (60 months). Behind the figure of the prime minister there are certain other elements in the country that actually run the show but allow which ever party in power certain freedom to do certain things. However they cannot cross certain red lines.

- Jamat will not be banned. 

The US wants to be able to use the Islamic card as leverage against other powers and states e.g. India, Burma and the Jamat in Bangladesh as part of the wider "Islamic" movement in the world which just so happens to support enemies of America's rivals.

However at the same time the US wants to accelerate womens' emancipation and other things, with a higher HDI Bangladesh will not be susceptible to fundamentalism.

Jamat are an insignificant organization really but are convenient to use (USA) and abuse (Awami League and gaining votes from rezakar trials). They have never, and will never be an important organization in Bangladesh as their 4.6% of the votes shows.

Long story, but I do have my own set of connections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

fallstuff said:


> These dumb dimwits brought Ershad down in 1990.
> 
> I do agree on the part that they don't get laid or not often enough.




U were comparing apple to orange. It was different time, motive and objective; when people demonstrated deep discontent out of rationalism, understanding that continued until the silent revolution in the electoral both. Though bias environment could cause judgmental delinquent, if cool but majority of masses are given chance to practice their right, they still do with conscience. BTW, the current one already got identified by silent masses as RAWAMY's pressure stunt, although hangover of hyper but non-stop propaganda could cause similar outcome. But nevertheless 1990s shouldn't be compared with this one IMO
.


----------



## fallstuff

I just got details from a relative, its festival time in Dhaka. 

Dudes, the chicks are there too out all night for the last 5 nights !!!

Time to hook up !!!


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> Who cares what these dumb dimwits have to say? Guys look like they couldn't get laid at a brothel and the chicks are ugly. I simply can't take an ugly chick seriously or men who have no swag



Dude I saw your Facebook profile, please don't make me open my mouth. :-D


----------



## fallstuff

M_Saint said:


> U were comparing apple to orange. It was different time, motive and objective; when people demonstrated deep discontent out of rationalism, understanding that continued until the silent revolution in the electoral both. Though bias environment could cause judgmental delinquent, if cool but majority of masses are given chance to practice their right, they still do with conscience. BTW, the current one already got identified by silent masses as RAWAMY's pressure stunt, although hangover of hyper but non-stop propaganda could cause similar outcome. But nevertheless 1990s shouldn't be compared with this one IMO
> .



Yes motives are different.

You are probably not aware of the fact that how much people in Bangladesh hate Jamaat with a passion. Their activities in 1971 forever doomed this party. That is one image they can never get rid off.

AL is playing dirty politics with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

I've just been told by a well-placed source a number of things including:

- It's a "given" that the BNP will win the elections, but it could be "suicide" for them to work with the Jamat, so they make a deal with Ershad (former president and Jatiya party leader, 3rd party of Bangladesh after Awami League and BNP).

But Jamatis will give "outside" support.

He said that a new younger generation of Jamati leaders may emerge.

These are strictly his opinions, but he is quite well-connected.


----------



## Al-zakir

akash57 said:


> I wonder how far this is going to all go and how it will end.
> 
> These protests went from anti-war crimes to anti-Jamaat/Shibir to anti-Jamaat related businesses, TV stations, banks (Islami Bank which, IIRC, is one of the strongest banks in Bangladesh) to anti-religion based politics to anti-Pakistan now (Duranta Rajshahi boasting the non-participation of Pakistani players in BPL).
> 
> May Allah help us through this fitna.
> 
> Note: I am neither pro- nor anti-Jamaat, just speaking my mind.



People think and plan something yet something else happen. Allah is the greatest architect and only Allah has knowledge over all things. 

It does seem they are in the mission to create another 71 like situation. In 71 it was west vs east but now it's is conservative vs. secular. Awami and leftist thugs wants to kill Islamic leaders and take over Jamati own business as they have done same with west Pakistani own business after 71, like Adamji jute mill. Awami is very jealous type of people and they have really low, low, low human qulities. I would place them under sub-human monkey. 

Al and leftist secular thugs are in the misson to eliminate Islam from Bangladesh. But as Islamic poet Allah Iqbal said: _"Tauheed ki amanat senon main hai hamarey, Asan nahin mitana naam-o-nishaan hamara"._ Allahu Akbar.


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Dude I saw your Facebook profile, please don't make me open my mouth. :-D



you mad bro? facebook is serious business


----------



## Anubis

fallstuff said:


> Yes motives are different.
> 
> You are probably not aware of the fact that how much people in Bangladesh hate Jamaat with a passion. Their activities in 1971 forever doomed this party. That is one image they can never get rid off.
> 
> AL is playing dirty politics with that.



He doesn't believe that Jamaat actually did anything wrong during '71.He doesn't believe that there was a genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

fallstuff said:


> I just got details from a relative, its festival time in Dhaka.
> 
> Dudes, the chicks are there too out all night for the last 5 nights !!!
> 
> Time to hook up !!!


easy girls, then again good girls dont stay out in dhaka past 9


----------



## Zabaniyah

M_Saint said:


> *Portion in Bangla of above post is just another lie out of many millions that have been told by RAWAMY criminals. After the fakes of Commie, atheist, Ganjakhor, Modkhor got out and people figured out there motives; especially seeing them drinking, smoking pots and using extremely insulting languages against Islam and Prophet (PUBH); they realized that the time was first approaching for the spirit, tempo to fade away, so pulling off such PR stunt. But if they think that they are too clever and always can get away by continuing lie, recurrent lie, spin on original lie; then I got a message for them. U haven't become more powerful than Neo-con or pharos yet...
> *



They are not necessarily Commies. Just naive people. Basically, they want "mob justice" as evidenced here:





https://www.facebook.com/bengaliproblems?ref=stream

This is a very complicated matter, and not something to paint with a broad brush with and say "problem solved". 

One thing that is increasingly clear is that the necessary evidence that'll tie him or any member of JI to the alleged crimes will never surface if they keep looking inside the country. Witnesses are as good as any word of mouth campaign in your typical marketing program, and that appears to be going great  

Lobbying against Bangladesh's creation is a different matter. 

Would the AL have the spine to ask Pakistan for information regarding the trial in an amicable manner? Would they do that with India as well? Not a chance. 

If they fail in this trial according to a bunch of kid's expectations, then it may seriously hamper Hasina and her party's credibility. 

mmm....use Jamaatis as bait to kill Awami League....are you thinking what I'm thinking?  



fallstuff said:


> Yes motives are different.
> 
> You are probably not aware of the fact that how much people in Bangladesh hate Jamaat with a passion. Their activities in 1971 forever doomed this party. That is one image they can never get rid off.
> 
> AL is playing dirty politics with that.



Hate Jamaat with a passion? Could be. Some folks (young included) still support them. Let's just say they have different opinions. Personally, I think it's a worthless party. Though, it has some potential. 

Yes, AL is playing dirty politics. 

But doomed you say? Well, demanding for "mob-justice" in an international court (apparently) by the young generation, and with no evidence tying that specific individual to those specific events of 71', then the future of the nation itself is pretty much doomed. 

And doomed as in not particularly having strong future. Things would remain as they are, at least in politics. Maybe worse. And Bangladesh would always remain weak and vulnerable to all sorts of things. It's a crime to be weak....serious crime.... 

A minority party maybe doomed, but what of the entire nation? 

I seriously wonder if those kids online are thinking about the image they are giving off about themselves, and their nation(?) 

A wise member here once said that the greatest tragedy that can strike a nation are not its politicians and leaders, but its youth. I really hope Bangladesh doesn't fall into that hole. Once it does, it takes generations to heal. 



Al-zakir said:


> People think and plan something yet something else happen.Allah is the greatest architect and only Allah has knowledge over all things.
> 
> It does seem they are in the mission to create another 71 like situation. In 71 it was west vs east but now it's is conservative vs. secular. *Awami and leftist thugs wants to kill Islamic leaders and take over Jamati own business as they have done same with west Pakistani own business after 71, like Adamji jute mill.* Awami is very jealous type of people and they have really low, low, low human qulities. I would place them under sub-human monkey.
> 
> Al and leftist secular thugs are in the misson to eliminate Islam from Bangladesh. But as Islamic poet Allah Iqbal said: "Tauheed ki amanat senon main hai hamarey, Asan nahin mitana naam-o-nishaan hamara". Allahu Akbar.



What you say is a very strong possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Loki said:


> They are not necessarily Commies. Just naive people. Basically, they want "mob justice" as evidenced here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bengaliproblems?ref=stream
> 
> This is a very complicated matter, and not something to paint with a broad brush with and say "problem solved".
> 
> One thing that is increasingly clear is that the necessary evidence that'll tie him or any member of JI to the alleged crimes will never surface if they keep looking inside the country. Witnesses are as good as any word of mouth campaign in your typical marketing program, and that appears to be going great
> 
> Lobbying against Bangladesh's creation is a different matter.
> 
> Would the AL have the spine to ask Pakistan for information regarding the trial in an amicable manner? Would they do that with India as well? Not a chance.
> 
> If they fail in this trial according to a bunch of kid's expectations, then it may seriously hamper Hasina and her party's credibility.
> 
> mmm....use Jamaatis as bait to kill Awami League....are you thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Hate Jamaat with a passion? Could be. Some folks (young included) still support them. Let's just say they have different opinions. Personally, I think it's a worthless party. Though, it has some potential.
> 
> Yes, AL is playing dirty politics.
> 
> But doomed you say? Well, demanding for "mob-justice" in an international court (apparently) by the young generation, and with no evidence tying that specific individual to those specific events of 71', then the future of the nation itself is pretty much doomed.
> 
> And doomed as in not particularly having strong future. Things would remain as they are, at least in politics. Maybe worse. And Bangladesh would always remain weak and vulnerable to all sorts of things. It's a crime to be weak....serious crime....
> 
> A minority party maybe doomed, but what of the entire nation?
> 
> I seriously wonder if those kids online are thinking about the image they are giving off about themselves, and their nation(?)
> 
> A wise member here once said that the greatest tragedy that can strike a nation are not its politicians and leaders, but its youth. I really hope Bangladesh doesn't fall into that hole. Once it does, it takes generations to heal.
> 
> 
> 
> What you say is a very strong possibility.



Good now people are coming out of jamat brigade and talking openly and unbiasedly.
I liked the fb pick. Just imagining  molla.
This protest has strong significant. If we can stand against jamat-shibir's violation then why not to purify our mainstream politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

madx said:


> Good now people are coming out of jamat brigade and talking openly and unbiasedly.
> I liked the fb pick. Just imagining  molla.
> This protest has strong significant. If we can stand against jamat-shibir's violation then why not to purify our mainstream politics.



Bengali people by nature are very politically conscious (both west and east, India and Bangladesh), you can ask @LaBong about this.

Now with social media, e.g. its role in the Arab spring, it is more and more difficult for politicians to hide and also to cover their misdeeds. Soon being a politician will be far from being an enviable job whereby you can get a comfortable ministerial job in a highly illiterate country and loot millions with people not knowing anything, rather people will know exactly what is going on and be very demanding to the point that being a politician will only be for those who want to make a difference and can take the pressure of being heavily criticized/hated.

All these things take time but we are on the right path and far more stable than the Arab world, Afghanistan, Pakistan and other Muslim countries.

I sincerely hope Ershad speaks out against these Jamati traitors and possibly even a BNP-Jatiya coalition after the next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Don't if I should make a separate thread for this.But,here it is.

Kader Mollah's relative at Shahbagh!






For non-Bengalis,This guy is Kader Mollah's distant grandson and he wants death penalty for war-criminals.
@Hammer-fist @sepoi @madx and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

I wonder what the Jamati-supporters will say about this.

They will probably accuse him of being an "Indian secret agent" and "communist" and "dalal".

What stood out was when the boy said at 0.21 "Ami ekjon Bangladeshi" (I am someone Bangladeshi) in the context that though he is related to Kader Molla he is one of the people too as the reporter had basically said "but Kader Molla is your "Nana" (grandfather).

He also said he was from the first day and will stay there till the end.

Anyway as I said Jamatis are only 4.6% of the population and are a tiny minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Shabag crowd or people who were/are in stage and around it, demanded mob justice and incited fascists attacks. Now that fascist incitement from shahbag spread into setting fire on Islami Bank branch, which is largest and most successful private commercial bank. After Grameen bank de facto take over, islami bank seems to be target.
*
Here is incitement of fascist attack from Shabag.*
???????? ??????????? ??????? : ?????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????? ????????? : ?????? ????????????? ?????????

*Here is real fascist attack on Shahbag directive*
*ATM booth of Islami Bank torched in Khulna*





An ATM booth of Islami Bank was torched by unknown youths in Khulna city on Sunday afternoon.

A group of six to seven youths on motorcycles vandalised the ATM booth and set it on fire around 3:10pm at Shib Bari intersection, reports our Khulna correspondent.

Later, the fire fighters rushed to the spot and douse the fire, SM Kamruzzaman, officer-in-charge of Sonadanga Model Police Station, told The Daily Star 

ATM booth of Islami Bank torched in Khulna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> Don't if I should make a separate thread for this.But,here it is.
> 
> Kader Mollah's relative at Shahbagh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For non-Bengalis,This guy is Kader Mollah's distant grandson and he wants death penalty for war-criminals.
> @Hammer-fist @sepoi @madx and others.



Yes u should have opened a separate thread  

No where are the mashis of molla's. People tell "mayer cheya mashir dorod beshi"
Best of luck to true Bangladeshis.



idune said:


> Shabag crowd or people who were/are in stage and around it, demanded mob justice and incited fascists attacks. Now that fascist incitement from shahbag spread into setting fire on Islami Bank branch, which is largest and most successful private commercial bank. After Grameen bank de facto take over, islami bank seems to be target.
> *
> Here is incitement of fascist attack from Shabag.*
> ???????? ??????????? ??????? : ?????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????? ????????? : ?????? ????????????? ?????????
> 
> *Here is real fascist attack on Shahbag directive*
> *ATM booth of Islami Bank torched in Khulna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ATM booth of Islami Bank was torched by unknown youths in Khulna city on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> A group of six to seven youths on motorcycles vandalised the ATM booth and set it on fire around 3:10pm at Shib Bari intersection, reports our Khulna correspondent.
> 
> Later, the fire fighters rushed to the spot and douse the fire, SM Kamruzzaman, officer-in-charge of Sonadanga Model Police Station, told The Daily Star
> 
> ATM booth of Islami Bank torched in Khulna



Now u r even posing from Daily-star good going man. Wasnt that supposed to be a biased media.
Shibir/terrorists/sane minded people will distroy public properties restlessly. And now u are crying for a broken glass, shame on u

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fallstuff

Loki said:


> They are not necessarily Commies. Just naive people. Basically, they want "mob justice" as evidenced here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bengaliproblems?ref=stream
> 
> This is a very complicated matter, and not something to paint with a broad brush with and say "problem solved".
> 
> One thing that is increasingly clear is that the necessary evidence that'll tie him or any member of JI to the alleged crimes will never surface if they keep looking inside the country. Witnesses are as good as any word of mouth campaign in your typical marketing program, and that appears to be going great
> 
> Lobbying against Bangladesh's creation is a different matter.
> 
> Would the AL have the spine to ask Pakistan for information regarding the trial in an amicable manner? Would they do that with India as well? Not a chance.
> 
> If they fail in this trial according to a bunch of kid's expectations, then it may seriously hamper Hasina and her party's credibility.
> 
> mmm....use Jamaatis as bait to kill Awami League....are you thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> Hate Jamaat with a passion? Could be. Some folks (young included) still support them. Let's just say they have different opinions. Personally, I think it's a worthless party. Though, it has some potential.
> 
> Yes, AL is playing dirty politics.
> 
> B*ut doomed you say? Well, demanding for "mob-justice" in an international court (apparently) by the young generation, and with no evidence tying that specific individual to those specific events of 71', then the future of the nation itself is pretty much doomed.
> 
> And doomed as in not particularly having strong future. Things would remain as they are, at least in politics. Maybe worse. And Bangladesh would always remain weak and vulnerable to all sorts of things. It's a crime to be weak....serious crime....
> 
> A minority party maybe doomed, but what of the entire nation?
> 
> I seriously wonder if those kids online are thinking about the image they are giving off about themselves, and their nation(?) *
> 
> A wise member here once said that the greatest tragedy that can strike a nation are not its politicians and leaders, but its youth. I really hope Bangladesh doesn't fall into that hole. Once it does, it takes generations to heal.
> 
> 
> 
> What you say is a very strong possibility.



1970 election saw about 26% vote for all the religious party combined. Since independence its been miniscule votes for the religious folks. 

They are doomed in the sense that they have no relevance other than when they tag along with a bigger party.

AL is a much bigger party then BNP, BNP needs ally in absence of political numbers to face AL in election.

AL is doing what she did with Ershad ( Jatiya Party) to make an alliance. She played the same game with Ershad to get his compliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Youths submit do-list for JS
Speaker to send it to PM, opposition leader 





Shahbagh protesters yesterday submitted a six-point charter to the Speaker, demanding death penalty for all war criminals, including Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah, and revocation of the state's power to grant them amnesty.

A five-member delegation of Bloggers and Online Activist Network that initiated the protest met Speaker Abdul Hamid at his office in the Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban and placed their demands.

The other demands include an amendment to the International Crimes Tribunal Act, allowing appeals against inadequate punishment and disposal of appeals from both the defence and the prosecution within three months of their filing.

The collaborators, who had been either convicted or under trial but set free from jail after political changeover following the coup on August 15, 1975, must be brought to book, the protesters said.

Abdul Hamid said he would send copies of the charter to Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina, Leader of Opposition in Parliament Khaleda Zia and other ministers concerned for taking necessary actions.

This is the first formal move by the bloggers and online activists since they occupied the capital's Shahbagh intersection on February 5 in protest at an international crimes tribunal awarding Quader Mollah life term instead of capital punishment.

The team had a brief discussion with the Speaker.

Talking to The Daily Star at the Speaker's office, an activist said Abdul Hamid is a neutral person who heads parliament -- the supreme political institution.

The charter also calls for a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami and like-minded religion-based political parties, anti-liberation forces and collaborators of Pakistani occupation forces.

Besides, all businesses, socio-cultural bodies and media outlets run by war criminals should be banned, the charter says, naming Islamic Bank, Ibne Sina, Focus and Retina coaching centres and media outlets Diganta TV, daily newspapers Naya Diganta, Amar Desh and Sangram and Sonar Bangla Blogs.

Stringent action has to be taken against the Jamaat-Shibir men who recently threatened to wage a civil war and so committed sedition, the protesters said.

They also demanded trial of the political parties, forces, individuals and organisations that are trying to save war criminals and hatching a conspiracy to foil the on-going trial.

The charter signed by Imran H Sarker says protesters took an oath at the February 8 grand rally that they will not return home until their demands are met.

Youths submit do-list for JS


----------



## Anubis

Chatra-League Attack on Lucky Akhter


----------



## Mattrixx

Rally enters day 6 with more vigour
Tigers join Shahbagh protests





As the Shahbagh movement entered its sixth day yesterday, the arrival of the Tigers at the intersection added more vigour to the indomitable spirit of the protesters.

As some former and present cricketers took to the stage and chanted slogans to support their cause, the crowd burst into cheers stronger than the applause the team receives after winning a crucial match.

The support of Abdur Razzak, Anamul Haque Bijoy, Md Ashraful, Elias Sunny, Mushfiqur Rahim, Mashrafe Bin Mortaza, Mominul Haque, Nasir Hossain, Nazmul Hossain and Shohag Gazi from the national cricket team accompanied by some former cricketers made the agitating youths even more determined to continue their movement.

The national cricketers apart, all the team members of Duronto Rajshahi led by its owner Mushfiqur Rahman Mohan joined the protesters at Shahbagh, much to the demonstrators' enthusiasm.

The young generation has been accused of being apathetic and apolitical. But the Shahbagh movement has proved that they are not ignorant about or indifferent to the current state of the country.

Protestors said they were already angered by the recent countrywide violence by Jamaat-Shibir activists against the trial. Then, the verdict against Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah clearly went against their expectation.

These two incidents have forced the young generation to take to the streets, they said, adding that the wave of Shahbagh movement has vibrated the whole nation.

"Seeing the anarchy of Jamaat-Shibir activists, many people thought Jamaat-Shibir to be the dominating force in the country. But the Shahbagh movement has shown that the pro-liberation people are the dominating force and that Jamaat-Shibir are just a parasite in the society," said Mokarram Hossain Shuva, a protester and blogger.

Kajal Abdullah, an organiser of the movement, said, "Our predecessors have done their job by freeing the country. Now it is our turn to eliminate the anti-liberation forces from Bangladesh."

The nonstop protest began just hours after a war crimes tribunal on February 5 sentenced Quader Mollah to life term in prison for crimes against humanity during the Liberation War.

The movement was launched by Bloggers and Online Activist Network, but it soon transformed into a people's movement. Demonstrators say a life sentence for Mollah was too lenient. They want death sentence for him and all other war criminals.

On Friday, the nation yesterday saw the biggest gathering in recent memory as tens of thousands thronged the Shahbagh intersection to call for death penalty to war criminals.

From the 3:00pm-6:00pm mass rally that day, people took an oath to continue the movement until their demand is met, and vowed to boycott all businesses, banks, media outlets and social and cultural organisations owned by Jamaat leaders. They also called for banning Jamaat and its student wing, Shibir.

Joining the protest yesterday, Duronto Rajshahi owner Mushfiqur Rahman said it was a good news for the country that no Pakistani players were playing in this year's Bangladesh Premier League T20 tournament.

The team members left the protest ground, which has come to be known as "Prajanmo Chattar," around 11:30am.

Protesters made a mock gallows at the venue that turned into a human sea with the participation of thousands of people in the evening.

Meanwhile, protestors yesterday placed to Speaker Abdul Hamid a six-point demand, including death penalty to Quader Mollah and all other war criminals; trial of the political parties, forces, individuals and organisations trying to save war criminals and conspiring to foil the trial; and revocation of the state's power to declare general amnesty for the persons convicted by the tribunals.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, writer Anisul Haque, Human Rights activist Khushi Kabir and National Human Rights Commission Chairman Prof Mizanur Rahman also joined the demonstrations yesterday.

Earlier on Saturday night, Khulna Royal Bengals skipper Shahriar Nafees joined the Shahbagh demonstrations.

Yesterday, students of different schools, colleges and universities from Dhaka and elsewhere in the country took part in the movement. People from Chuadanga, Kushtia, Mymensingh, Kishoreganj, Barguna and several other districts also joined the protest.

Protesters announced that Bangladeshis living in the US also expressed solidarity with them.

A seven-year old boy gave the full speech that Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman delivered on 7 March 1971.

Meanwhile, a group of young journalists continued with their hunger strike for a second consecutive day yesterday before the Dhaka Reporters Unity, demanding cancellation of Jamaat leaders' membership in the Jatiya Press Club.

The cable operators of Srimangal upazila in Moulvibazar, in an unprecedented move, have stopped broadcasting Diganta television, which is owned by a Jamaat leader.

Demonstrations also took place in Tangail, Khulna, Magura, Manikganj, Rangpur, Pabna, Munshiganj and Natore. 

Rally enters day 6 with more vigour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

fallstuff said:


> 1970 election saw about 26% vote for all the religious party combined. Since independence its been miniscule votes for the religious folks.
> 
> They are doomed in the sense that they have no relevance other than when they tag along with a bigger party.
> 
> AL is a much bigger party then BNP, BNP needs ally in absence of political numbers to face AL in election.
> 
> AL is doing what she did with Ershad ( Jatiya Party) to make an alliance. She played the same game with Ershad to get his compliance.



Well said.

A very accurate and realistic post (compared to most of the drivel we read on this forum) about some of the realities of Bangladeshi politics.

1. The Awami League is a far bigger party with far more committed supporters (not that most Bangladeshis support them but their own following of party activists is far bigger than the BNP's) which is only natural since they are around 3 decades older than the BNP.

I didn't want to point this out before since with some of the hysteria and name calling in this forum I would have been labelled as "Awami" for pointing out this reality.

2. Religious parties have very little share of the votes, Jamat has 4.6 as we all know now and the 4 or so other Islamic parties (Deobandis mainly) are negligible. However Jamat is important in acting as an ally to the BNP.

3. Ershad has a lot of support in his part of north Bangladesh but it's said when he dies the Jatiya party will basically fade away.

4. Nevertheless it's almost certain the BNP will win the next elections and Hasina will be on her way out.

The question is what happens to the Awami League.

Hasina will be the leader.

What happens if Hasina dies during the tenure of the next BNP govt?

Who will succeed her, her family or someone else?

Due to the 3rd world nature of Bangladesh and Bangladeshi politics the consensus seems to be that it will be her family.

The question then is who?

a: Joy, he apparently has critics in the league and is seen as a weak leader. He is also involved in corruption scandals which the US or Canada could prosecute him for.

b: Rehana, Hasina's sister. Rehana is seen as being very corrupt and more corrupt than her sister (or as some think it could just be a case of Rehana taking money for her sister).

c: "Bobby", Redwan, Rehana's son.

Redwan is British-educated as opposed to the American-educated Joy.

The main challenge for Bangladeshis is to work some sort of miracle and end the reign of the Sheikh family in the Awami League and also other senior leaders (@Iajdani seems to know a bit about this) and also the culture of violence and thuggery deeply rooted in this crypto-communnist party.

As for the next BNP government. I expect most major things to stay the same.

- Continuation of "Digital Bangladesh"
- Indigenizing defence production
- Seeking to establish positive trade relations with India after sorting out bi-lateral issues of dispute (easier for a BNP govt to do than an Awami one which constantly faces the charge of being "Indian dalals"...as we know all too well from this forum).
- Export of manpower to different countries as is being currently done.
- Growth of textiles industry
- Growth of ship building industry
- Diversification of the economy with other sectors being developed

Most of these important things do not change regardless of which government is in power, what changes is silly things like "who declared independence and who did not"...naming places after Zia/Mujib. Having/not having certain Islamic wording in the constitution etc.

Much of the hysteria in this forum about BNP/Awami is way exaggerated.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

RiasatKhan said:


> Chatra-League Attack on Lucky Akhter



Lucky Akhter was attacked from behind by a group of people when she protested the presence of Awami League minister and some MP's at Shahbag and was shouting for no speech by these people or any member of political parties.... It is assumed that the attack was done by Chatra Lueague for this protest...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391506957612300





Awami league must know this the movement is not their sole property. It is done by the youth who want purely the punishment of the war criminals not to provide backing to any political parties. Awami league will be doomed if they try to play with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Lucky Akhter was attacked from behind by a group of people when she protested the presence of Awami League minister and some MP's at Shahbag and was shouting for no speech by these people or any member of political parties.... It is assumed that the attack was done by Chatra Lueague for this protest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391506957612300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awami league must know this the movement is not their sole property. It is done by the youth who want purely the punishment of the war criminals not to provide backing to any political parties. Awami league will be doomed if they try to play with it.



Hopefully the people will resist any form of hijack by any political parties!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

i saw the vandalism of shibir at the bara maghbazar .they broken neumerous cars that evening before hortal.one car set on fire and the driver was crying on footpath.said the car was brought by loan .that makes me a huge upset .breaking some ATM booth glass is nothing .it seems a pretty corocodile tears for destrying properties


idune said:


> Shabag crowd or people who were/are in stage and around it, demanded mob justice and incited fascists attacks. Now that fascist incitement from shahbag spread into setting fire on Islami Bank branch, which is largest and most successful private commercial bank. After Grameen bank de facto take over, islami bank seems to be target.
> *
> Here is incitement of fascist attack from Shabag.*
> ???????? ??????????? ??????? : ?????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????? ????????? : ?????? ????????????? ?????????
> 
> *Here is real fascist attack on Shahbag directive*
> *ATM booth of Islami Bank torched in Khulna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ATM booth of Islami Bank was torched by unknown youths in Khulna city on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> A group of six to seven youths on motorcycles vandalised the ATM booth and set it on fire around 3:10pm at Shib Bari intersection, reports our Khulna correspondent.
> 
> Later, the fire fighters rushed to the spot and douse the fire, SM Kamruzzaman, officer-in-charge of Sonadanga Model Police Station, told The Daily Star
> 
> ATM booth of Islami Bank torched in Khulna

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

"&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;"....a small initiative by the Bangladeshi students of Umea University at Sweden...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200258976933227

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammer-fist

RiasatKhan said:


> Hopefully the people will resist any form of hijack by any political parties!



1. This is now over the internet, will be on youtube, facebook, twitter etc.

Hasina and her Awami League thugs have been exposed and shamed.

2. This is a movement of the people against criminals and the Awami League has no place in it, and no right to hijack it.

3. Hasina and her regime must issue a public apology to Lucky.

4. Hasina must visit Lucky in hospital.

5. This is not 1971 but 2013 the modern era and the era of social media. Things can't be hidden. If Hasina doesn't behave herself people will in the future call her a rezakar (especially since she formed an alliance with Ghulam Azam before) and spit on her grave when she dies, as a traitor and rezakar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

but the problem is ershad chacha change his mind every 2 hours ..


Hammer-fist said:


> Bengali people by nature are very politically conscious (both west and east, India and Bangladesh), you can ask @LaBong about this.
> 
> Now with social media, e.g. its role in the Arab spring, it is more and more difficult for politicians to hide and also to cover their misdeeds. Soon being a politician will be far from being an enviable job whereby you can get a comfortable ministerial job in a highly illiterate country and loot millions with people not knowing anything, rather people will know exactly what is going on and be very demanding to the point that being a politician will only be for those who want to make a difference and can take the pressure of being heavily criticized/hated.
> 
> All these things take time but we are on the right path and far more stable than the Arab world, Afghanistan, Pakistan and other Muslim countries.
> 
> I sincerely hope Ershad speaks out against these Jamati traitors and possibly even a BNP-Jatiya coalition after the next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152563412995179

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> i saw the vandalism of shibir at the bara maghbazar .they broken neumerous cars that evening before hortal.one car set on fire and the driver was crying on footpath.said the car was brought by loan .that makes me a huge upset .breaking some ATM booth glass is nothing .it seems a pretty corocodile tears for destrying properties



That is where people like you damage the overall cause. Jamaat vandalizing a car during hartal (which awami league is best at) is *markedly different than attacking largest bank in Bangladesh inspired by fascist demand from Shahbagh*. 

Let me make it easy for you to understand the meaning of such fascist call and destruction. 

That means anyone does not agree with this mob crowd will NOT have right to run business and livelihood or even have avenue to express their opinion. Furthermore, this mob *fatua for death sentence regardless of their guilt or even court findings. 
*
If tomorrow some other party call for huge gathering to justify killing their opposition, there will be no defense or arguments to separate right from wrong. Street muscle power will dictate than justice. That will break foundation of any civilized society and nation. 

If that is not fascism, what is? Indian inspired BAKSAL fascism is all over again just in different bottle present by deceived folks.

Go think about it a bit before making comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Lucky Akhter was attacked from behind by a group of people when she protested the presence of Awami League minister and some MP's at Shahbag and was shouting for no speech by these people or any member of political parties.... It is assumed that the attack was done by Chatra Lueague for this protest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391506957612300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awami league must know this the movement is not their sole property. It is done by the youth who want purely the punishment of the war criminals not to provide backing to any political parties. Awami league will be doomed if they try to play with it.



Chatro lig must behave themselves. They should respect others right. Otherise it can turn towards them.


CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> "&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2476;&#2482; &#2453;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;"....a small initiative by the Bangladeshi students of Umea University at Sweden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200258976933227



Good post  Though their faces are like shibir  its a proof that ppl from evey angle widely supporting this from all over the world.Its a chance for us to re organize our national unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

madx said:


> Chatro lig must behave themselves. They should respect others right. Otherise it can turn towards them.
> 
> 
> Good post  *Though their faces are like shibir  *its a proof that ppl from evey angle widely supporting this from all over the world.Its a chance for us to re organize our national unity.



If any one has beard does not mean he is a Jamaat or shibir. Dnt be a racist like that. You will find plenty of Shibir or Jamaatis around without any beard.


----------



## Mattrixx

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> If any one has beard does not mean he is a Jamaat or shibir. Dnt be a racist like that. You will find plenty of Shibir or Jamaatis around without any beard.



yeah some ppl wanted to prove that ppl who are Islamist support jamat-shibir. Reality is not that. Tablig and renowned alem ulama doesnt support jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

madx said:


> Good post  Though their faces are like shibir  its a proof that ppl from evey angle widely supporting this from all over the world.Its a chance for us to re organize our national unity.



You and unfortunately many in Shahbagh mob are clearly against Islam and any symbol of Islam. That is why any sign of beard you concluded a person to be Jamaat. This type of BIGOTED understanding are inspirations for these youth? With such human value in prowl, who can dare to talk?


----------



## Mattrixx

idune said:


> You and unfortunately many in Shahbagh mob are clearly against Islam and any symbol of Islam. That is why any sign of beard you concluded a person to be Jamaat. This type of BIGOTED understanding are inspirations for these youth? With such human value in prowl, who can dare to talk?


he he he idune babu chetase sai pash gilese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

I have a beard.


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> I have a beard.



So what. U r a proof that true nationalists are supporting this movement.
Some of my frnds and known person of tablig visited shabag and supporting the movement. Some pics u posted of madrassa child supporting the war tribunal. Its nothing with islam. Today u cant know a person by beard. 
When shibir attack comes u cant guess who are attacking. They have now changed their identity. For their violence innocent muslim ppl's reputation hampers. This kinds of situation happened when mass explosion were happening by terrorists like huji/jmb.
Ppl used to look negtively who has beard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Its really amazing to see the Jamatis on defensive in pdf. I never thought thats something I will ever see during my stay on PDF. Also this thread has changed my outlook towards Bangladeshis in a positive way. 

Any ways just wanted to say keep up the good work Bangladeshi people. The destiny of your country is in your hands only.


----------



## Al-zakir

One of the organizer of Shahbagh rally is Murtid Jaffar Iqbal. This maloon is trying to build a life size idol(murti) some malooni named Jahanara Imam in Shah Jalal University in Sylhet. This is Haraam in Islam. I belive Sylhet is not Dacca that this Murtid will get away with this kind of bigotry. 

Here what Sylheti is saying about this murtid Jaffar Iqbal. 

&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2499;&#2469;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2439;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2497;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;

??????? ???? ??????? ??? ???? ??????? ???????????? ???????? : ????????? ?? ????? ?????????

Because people like Jaffar Iqbal is leading such rally, I as a Muslim can not support them. Another year or so. This bigot will have same fate like Tawaeef Taslima.


----------



## fallstuff

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Lucky Akhter was attacked from behind by a group of people when she protested the presence of Awami League minister and some MP's at Shahbag and was shouting for no speech by these people or any member of political parties.... It is assumed that the attack was done by Chatra Lueague for this protest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391506957612300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awami league must know this the movement is not their sole property. It is done by the youth who want purely the punishment of the war criminals not to provide backing to any political parties. Awami league will be doomed if they try to play with it.



Yup this is more like Chatro League. 

At a boy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

So this is mainstream Bangladeshi?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladeshi students in Malayasiya ... has shown solidarity with the Shahbagh movement and demanded capital punishment of the war criminals...






*University of Saskatchewan's BSA students are in protest...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Lucky Aktar in Hospital. A commie beaten by Chatra league. Good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Al-zakir said:


> Lucky Aktar in Hospital. A commie beaten by Chatra league. Good riddance.
> 
> 
> *Sundarbaner bandorni. Kunoo chor o oi bandorni re biyaa karto na. Etar ullu marka shakal surat deikyaa duriyaa bagbo. *



That was dispensed in pure Sylheti. 

There is someone for everyone.


----------



## monitor

She looks like a garments worker but become a ''hero'' by the media .


----------



## Al-zakir

fallstuff said:


> That was dispensed in pure Sylheti.
> 
> There is someone for everyone.



Bhai saabor bari kano/kunano? Sylhet ni? 

Aij kaail mata tatha theek nai. Kitar taikya kita hoita che bujtam parta chi na. hokol beimaan ek hoche. eknon imaandara ek hoyiaa bedeen der Bangladesh taikyaa othar nani bari(oi pare) patiyaa ditam oibo. Ready takiyoon bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

monitor said:


> She looks like a garments worker but become a ''hero'' by the media .



Man she a female gender, a heroine or princess by our mushroom media. lol

I like the thing of her that she is so fuggly but confident, though her confidence is her ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> She looks like a garments worker but become a ''hero'' by the media .



Bhai saab, amrar ghorer(Bangladesh) kamer puri elar taikyaa dehkte mainser mato. She looks like some beggar girl form street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

I am clearly seeing a difference between the Shabag/media and streets. So I assume we would see a late reaction in long run which will reflect that media reports were exaggerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

fallstuff said:


> That was dispensed in pure Sylheti.
> 
> There is someone for everyone.





fallstuff said:


> There is someone for everyone.


*I doubt there would be anyone for dalalnis like Gasheti Begums of our time. Commies to me are Jagat Shet and Gasheti Begum with steroid IMO.*



Al-zakir said:


> eknon imaandara ek hoyiaa bedeen der Bangladesh taikyaa othar nani bari(oi pare) patiyaa ditam oibo. Ready takiyoon bhai.


God willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Eorl &#9876;;3905703 said:


> I am clearly seeing a difference between the Shabag/media and streets. So I assume we would see a late reaction in long run which will reflect that media reports were exaggerated.


Awesome ! U heat the central nerve, i.e. the gigantic magnitude of Media manipulation. The amount of coverage that those fascists are receiving in spitting venom against their opposition are just phenomenal but the real picture is not 'Joto Gorje toto borshe na' AFAIK.


----------



## fallstuff

I think her looks are not important, she looks lovely nevertheless.

I have seen worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Al-zakir said:


> Lucky Aktar in Hospital. A commie beaten by Chatra league. Good riddance.
> 
> 
> *Sundarbaner bandorni*. Kunoo chor o oi bandorni re biyaa karto na. Etar ullu marka shakal surat deikyaa duriyaa bagbo.



So this bigot basically calling the brave-heart lady a *monkey of Sundarbon* and using a mixture of Urdu and corrupted Bengali to post, yet no action will be taken against him by mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*University of Texas - San Antonio' BSA protesting against the war criminals...*






*Some Bangladeshi students in Ireland protesting against the war criminals...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Quader Mollah is victim of ignorant mob, court couldn't prove him guilty for capital punishment so the verdict is life sentence but their blind demand is to hang him. Mobs are actually looking for culprit like Al-zakir (his background is a big question) . Unfortunately, they don't even know this fact. Wish I could let them know that here on PDF we have one that they're demanding capital punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151425906188934


----------



## M_Saint

*Comment from the video: Bangladesh Awamy League (puppet regime of India) is applying evil tactics of secret killings, abduction, forced disappearance and massive corruption. In 1971 the Jamaat e Islami supported the Pakistani army against India and the nationalist Awami League: now their leaders are being indicted by an international crimes tribunal and secularism is back on the agenda*


----------



## Mattrixx

Shahbagh upheaval continues







A new dimension was added to the popular uprising at Shahbagh intersection on demand for death penalty of war criminals as the national parliament gave it recognition on the sixth day, although the opposition politicians grew louder in criticism.

As the youth-led movement was a groundswell of support from home and abroad, the protesters Sunday made a fresh vow not to leave the cradle of the mass upsurge until capital punishment to all identified war criminals, including Quader Mollah, is ensured.

They built a symbolic gallows at Shahbagh intersection, now known as &#8216;Swadhinata Prajanma Chattar&#8217;, while the government moved to amend the law apparently conceding to the protesters&#8217; strong plea.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni joined the masses to express her solidarity with them in the afternoon, but did not deliver any speech.

Players and members of Bangladesh Cricket Board, led by BCB Chairman Nazmul Hasan Papan, joined hands with the demonstrators at noon and also expressed solidarity.

Protyasha Chowdhury Anupam, a class-five student of Green Herald International School, came to the hot spot with her mother. He said, &#8220;I&#8217;m demanding capital punishment to all Razakars.&#8221;

The Jamaat-Shibir hooliganism is hampering their academic activities, he said. &#8220;We want their punishment.&#8221;

A five-member delegation of Bloggers and Online Activists&#8217; Network placed a memorandum to Speaker Abdul Hamid in parliament in the afternoon to press their six-point demand, including death sentence to war criminals, an amendment to the International Crimes (Tribunals) Act 1973, ban on Jamaat-Shibir politics and Jamaat-run financial institutions.

They also demanded trial of political parties and organisations that rehabilitated the war criminals and gave them shelter for doing politics in the country.

Spontaneous participants, mostly students from various educational institutions, were gathering at the spot since morning, turning it into a sea of humans in the evening, protesting life sentence of Quader Mollah.

Many participants expressed disappointment over the news that Quader Mollah got the job of gardening at Kashimpur Jail, saying that no flower can bloom at *******&#8217;s hands as it is a disgrace to flowers.

Many individuals and organisations, including leading national Bangla daily Kaler Kantho, distributed food among the strikers the same day.

Cricketers Nasir Hossain, Abdur Razzak, Mashrafe Bin Mortaza, Mohammad Ashraful, Mushfiqur Rahim and Elias Sunny and selector Habibul Bashar Sumon express their solidarity at Prajanma Chattar.

Bangladesh Premier League cricket team Duranta Rajshahi, led by its chairman Mushfiqur Rahman, participated in the sit-in.

Mushfiqur said, &#8220;Our team is and will be with the demonstrators until all the Razakars are eliminated from the motherland.&#8221;

Duranta Rajshahi would never recruit Pakistani cricketers in the coming years, he reiterated.

Earlier in the morning, cricketer Shahriar Nafiz, captain of Khulna Royal Bengals, joined the non-stop protest.

Comilla University, Narsingdi Textile Institute, Architecture Alumni Association of Buet, Chuadanga Govt College, Fine Arts Faculty of Dhaka University and Bir Shrestha Nur Mohammad Rifles Public School and College, among several hundred others, also expressed solidarity.

Students from various disciplines of Dhaka University, including Chemistry, Bangla, Mass Communication and Journalism and Political Science, and those of Dhaka City College, Motijheel Ideal and College Viqarunnisa Noon School and College poured onto the place with processions.

A legion of working journalists also echoed voices of the members of the younger generation and put their signatures at a mass-signature campaign outside the National Museum.

They wore badges and placards that read: &#8220;We want death by hanging&#8221;, &#8220;May the movement continue long&#8221;, &#8220;Please don&#8217;t disgrace dog calling the war criminals as dog&#8221; and what not.

Many journalists scarified their lives and took up arms during the struggle for liberation and contributed a lot through their mighty pens.

Chanting slogans, the agitators in small groups demanded the death penalty for all Razakars [collaborators of Pakistani occupation force] in a neo-style of movement of the present times.

Various social-cultural bodies handed out anti-Jamaat-Shibir and Razakars leaflets among the participants.

On Tuesday, people of all ages burst out in a wave of protest at the call of blogger and online activists at Shahbagh just hours after the ICT-2 verdict that gave Quader Mollah, assistant secretary-general of Jamaat, life for his wartime crimes.

The online activists&#8217; group gave a clarion call through online social networks to wage protests against the verdict.

daily sun | First Page | Shahbagh upheaval continues


----------



## Mattrixx

Bangladeshis in Melbourne express solidarity with Shahbag protests




About three hundred Bangladeshis stage a demonstartion on the Angel Statue premises beside Federation Square at the centre of Melbourne city in Australia on Monday to express solidarity with the ongoing protest programmes at Shahbagh in Dhaka, demanding capital punisment for war crimes criminals of 1971

Bangladeshis living in Australia demanded death penalty for Jamaat-e-Islami leader Abdul Quader Molla at the Angel Statue in Melbourne on Sunday expressing solidarity with the Shahbagh protests.
A release said that around 300 expatriate Bangladeshis gathered in the place and read out the demands, held posters, formed a human chain and sang patriotic songs.
They also signed a petition to be sent to the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, through Bangladesh&#8217;s high commissioner.
They demanded proper financial and manpower to strengthen the prosecution team. 

Bangladeshis in Melbourne express solidarity with Shahbag protests

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

Al-zakir said:


> Bhai saabor bari kano/kunano? Sylhet ni?
> 
> Aij kaail mata tatha theek nai. Kitar taikya kita hoita che bujtam parta chi na. hokol beimaan ek hoche. eknon imaandara ek hoyiaa bedeen der Bangladesh taikyaa othar nani bari(oi pare) patiyaa ditam oibo. Ready takiyoon bhai.



Bro what is your religion Islam or Jamat? Why are you calling mass people Bedeen? Please explain how they became Bedeen? Please stop calling people Bedeen only because they have different view.


PS- Are you and Hammer related some how? Just asking as you are both from Sylhet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

Moander said:


> PS- Are you and Hammer related some how? Just asking as you are both from Sylhet



The former? Here's a hint: He's Assamese. 

The later stated he isn't Bengali. But, he's not a Bihari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

fallstuff said:


> 1970 election saw about 26% vote for all the religious party combined. Since independence its been miniscule votes for the religious folks.
> 
> They are doomed in the sense that they have no relevance other than when they tag along with a bigger party.
> 
> AL is a much bigger party then BNP, BNP needs ally in absence of political numbers to face AL in election.
> 
> AL is doing what she did with Ershad ( Jatiya Party) to make an alliance. She played the same game with Ershad to get his compliance.



Agreed. 

If memory serves me, JI used to suppress voices and initiatives against them during the BNP administration. That has obviously recoiled right now. 

Given JI's current and past strategies, their powers will wane over time. It is inevitable. 



idune said:


> That is where people like you damage the overall cause. Jamaat vandalizing a car during hartal (which awami league is best at) is *markedly different than attacking largest bank in Bangladesh inspired by fascist demand from Shahbagh*.
> 
> Let me make it easy for you to understand the meaning of such fascist call and destruction.
> 
> That means anyone does not agree with this mob crowd will NOT have right to run business and livelihood or even have avenue to express their opinion. Furthermore, this mob *fatua for death sentence regardless of their guilt or even court findings.
> *
> If tomorrow some other party call for huge gathering to justify killing their opposition, there will be no defense or arguments to separate right from wrong. Street muscle power will dictate than justice. That will break foundation of any civilized society and nation.
> 
> If that is not fascism, what is? Indian inspired BAKSAL fascism is all over again just in different bottle present by deceived folks.
> 
> Go think about it a bit before making comments.



mmm....fascism is usually backed by complete and total military backing. In case of AL, that isn't exactly the case. Every soldier must be an AL/Mujibist nutjob otherwise.

I doubt if the military completely trust the AL.


----------



## sepoi

yeah the ppl like damage things cause i cant support party vandalish.you are blind jamat supporter. and dont bring awamileage as an example here cause i'm not a awami suporter too.jamat AL both should be banned.you need to open your eyes. your one sided view will not clear the fact.dhan vante shiver git gaia lav ki? when i give an example what shibir did. you bring awamileage to certify shibir ,BAL did so shibir can do so. lame


idune said:


> That is where people like you damage the overall cause. Jamaat vandalizing a car during hartal (which awami league is best at) is *markedly different than attacking largest bank in Bangladesh inspired by fascist demand from Shahbagh*.
> 
> Let me make it easy for you to understand the meaning of such fascist call and destruction.
> 
> That means anyone does not agree with this mob crowd will NOT have right to run business and livelihood or even have avenue to express their opinion. Furthermore, this mob *fatua for death sentence regardless of their guilt or even court findings.
> *
> If tomorrow some other party call for huge gathering to justify killing their opposition, there will be no defense or arguments to separate right from wrong. Street muscle power will dictate than justice. That will break foundation of any civilized society and nation.
> 
> If that is not fascism, what is? Indian inspired BAKSAL fascism is all over again just in different bottle present by deceived folks.
> 
> Go think about it a bit before making comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

&#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;: &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2440;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2508;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470;&#2404; 

&#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2404;

&#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2495;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;

&#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2440;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2468; &#2541;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

Summary for non-Bengalis:Imam of the largest Eid congregation of the country came to Shahbagh and prayed with the protesters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> yeah the ppl like damage things cause i cant support party vandalish.you are blind jamat supporter. and dont bring awamileage as an example here cause i'm not a awami suporter too.jamat AL both should be banned.you need to open your eyes. your one sided view will not clear the fact.dhan vante shiver git gaia lav ki? when i give an example what shibir did. you bring awamileage to certify shibir ,BAL did so shibir can do so. lame



Man's hardcore BNP. 

Be careful, _dath falaidebhe_  

It's not so easy to permanently ban any specific party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Some people are talking about the eternal peace of Tabligue folks, I talked to a hardcore Tabbiligi person today, and I have just asked him what your opinion on Shabag/current situation. He directly and simply replied that we have no opinion. And I was not surprised at his reply.

* Man they are not politically aware, but a citizen of any nation should be politically aware. Even they do not watch TV and newspaper. *

So Jammat and Tableague are not ideal comparison. You know ignorance is bliss, Tabligues do not listen any other thing, so they do not get worried.

They discourse education like Talibans. But they will not fight or even protest even in any full war situation in BD. 

I wonder what were their (Tabligue) role was in 71!


----------



## monitor

Today i went to Shahbah to see the real situation at 2.30 pm . what i have seen there are about 1500~ activist were chanting slogan and singing . food(read biriani) and water supply were ample .and the toilet facility by govt. city corp even open at temporary stall there to monitor the protest and support the cleaning work etc. At a glance it can be told that govt is actively supporting promoting the protest . and most important think what i earlier told there are three college two/three school and three govt university situated so any student returning from the institute can pay visit to see the road drama eventually make ''million'' people rally . I hardly see any serious youth there coming to protest . many school boys were there to wonder in the street . 

In my opinion the blogger with whom 99% people don't have any connection took the right place to organize their protest and govt also take chance media also hype it up that a great thing is going on and attracting young mass of whom hardly any body really care about trial .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

monitor said:


> Today i went to Shahbah to see the real situation at 2.30 pm . what i have seen there are about 1500~ activist were chanting slogan and singing . food(read biriani) and water supply were ample .and the toilet facility by govt. city corp even open at temporary stall there to monitor the protest and support the cleaning work etc. At a glance it can be told that govt is actively supporting promoting the protest . and most important think what i earlier told there are three college two/three school and three govt university situated so any student returning from the institute can pay visit to see the road drama eventually make ''million'' people rally . I hardly see any serious youth there coming to protest . many school boys were there to wonder in the street .
> 
> In my opinion the blogger with whom 99% people don't have any connection took the right place to organize their protest and *govt also take chance media also hype it up that a great thing is going on* and attracting young mass of whom hardly any body really care about trial .



I think media just can't ruin their business talking against Pro-independent Mula.

I wonder How many TV channels came in the Media Market after 2008 election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

bro i'm a dentist inrl . let them come 


Loki said:


> Man's hardcore BNP.
> 
> Be careful, _dath falaidebhe_
> 
> It's not so easy to permanently ban any specific party



may allah bless him too


RiasatKhan said:


> &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;: &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2440;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#8217;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2508;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2489;&#2495;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2440;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2455;&#2468; &#2541;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> Summary for non-Bengalis:Imam of the largest Eid congregation of the country came to Shahbagh and prayed with the protesters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> Today i went to Shahbah to see the real situation at 2.30 pm . what i have seen there are about 1500~ activist were chanting slogan and singing . food(read biriani) and water supply were ample .and the toilet facility by govt. city corp even open at temporary stall there to monitor the protest and support the cleaning work etc. At a glance it can be told that govt is actively supporting promoting the protest . and most important think what i earlier told there are three college two/three school and three govt university situated so any student returning from the institute can pay visit to see the road drama eventually make ''million'' people rally . I hardly see any serious youth there coming to protest . many school boys were there to wonder in the street .
> 
> In my opinion the blogger with whom 99% people don't have any connection took the right place to organize their protest and govt also take chance media also hype it up that a great thing is going on and attracting young mass of whom hardly any body really care about trial .



Should have take some pic. If police leave thse commie will be made kabob by public.


----------



## anonymus

Hammer-fist said:


> @Anonymous
> 
> A week or two ago Jamati thugs were on the streets of Dhaka burning and destroying, they even killed people as a result of their violence.
> 
> This has now all ended, *central Dhaka is now occupied by Bangladeshis, i.e. real Bangladeshis.*
> 
> This video shows what Jamatis were doing a week ago to our national capital.



This still does not solve the legal lacunae as to "how could you hang the said ra.zakar when convict is protected from ex-post facto conviction,according to your constitution".



Al-zakir said:


> One of the organizer of Shahbagh rally is *Murtid* Jaffar Iqbal. This *maloon* is trying to build a life size idol(murti) some malooni named Jahanara Imam in Shah Jalal University in Sylhet. This is *Haraam in Islam*. I belive Sylhet is not Dacca that this *Murtid* will get away with this kind of bigotry.
> 
> Here what Sylheti is saying about this murtid Jaffar Iqbal.
> 
> &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#8216;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2499;&#2469;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2497;&#2453; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2475;&#2480; &#2439;&#2453;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#8217; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> ??????? ???? ??????? ??? ???? ??????? ???????????? ???????? : ????????? ?? ????? ?????????
> 
> Because people like Jaffar Iqbal is leading such rally, I as a Muslim can not support them. Another year or so. This bigot will have same fate like Tawaeef Taslima.





Al-zakir said:


> Lucky Aktar in Hospital. A commie beaten by Chatra league.* Good riddance.*






Al-zakir said:


> Should have take some pic. If police leave thse commie will be made *kabob* by public.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mattrixx

Eorl &#9876;;3907013 said:


> Some people are talking about the eternal peace of Tabligue folks, I talked to a hardcore Tabbiligi person today, and I have just asked him what your opinion on Shabag/current situation. He directly and simply replied that we have no opinion. And I was not surprised at his reply.
> 
> * Man they are not politically aware, but a citizen of any nation should be politically aware. Even they do not watch TV and newspaper. *
> 
> So Jammat and Tableague are not ideal comparison. You know ignorance is bliss, Tabligues do not listen any other thing, so they do not get worried.
> 
> They discourse education like Talibans. But they will not fight or even protest even in any full war situation in BD.
> 
> I wonder what were their (Tabligue) role was in 71!



Its true that they dont support politics in islam. But they cant even tolerate whom are responsible to ruin their identity. These true islamists doesnt support jamat's violence/destruction/terrorism. You may be talked to a general person. Have u talked to a educated person or scholar of tabligue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

Moander said:


> Bro what is your religion Islam or Jamat? Why are you calling mass people Bedeen? Please explain how they became Bedeen? Please stop calling people Bedeen only because they have different view.
> 
> 
> PS- Are you and Hammer related some how? Just asking as you are both from Sylhet



1. Ignore Loki (Zabaniya) and his/her misinformation. He/She is the same person who said he/she thinks that his/her father is a homosexual, "gay".

I am not Assamese but Sylheti and not even from the Sylhet division but the actual real Sylhet district itself i.e. not Molvi Bazar Sunamgonj.

2. In our area, Sylhet proper (i.e. Sylhet district of the wider Sylhet division) a few would not consider Habigonjis (which is where I think Al-Zakir claims to be from) as real Sylhetis anyway.

3. Ignore Al-Zakir's claim to speak for Sylhet. Sylhet hates rezakars and Jamatis like the rest of the country. Colonel Osmani (rahimahuAllah was a Sylheti from Sylhet proper like me, i.e. Golapganj afaik) and Jamatis have very little support. They have more support in Chittagong where recently they organized a hartal, but they can't do the same in Sylhet. Also Al-Zakir often speaks as if all Bangladeshis hold his views when he in fact is known on this forum as an anti-Hindu militant who swears and abuses people's families.

As you just saw now he is calling people "bedeen" (no religion/religion-less/anti-religion for non-Bengalis).

Jamatis have 4.6% support in Bangladesh as a whole and probably even that small percentage is less in Sylhet itself.

Ask Sylheti, @iajdani for more info about this.

Jamat's 2 seats came from Chittagong.

http://123.49.39.5/result/report4.php?lang=bn

The link above has the results for the 2008 elections. Here the seats in the parliament are by Division.

Barisal: Awami League 16, BNP 2, *Jamat 0*

Chittagong ("Chottogram"): Awami League 32, BNP 18, *Jamat 2*

Dhaka: Awami League 87, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*

Rajshahi: Awami League 49, BNP 8, *Jamat 0*

Khulna: Awami League 30, BNP 2, Jamat 0

_Now for Sylhet, my home region and the most Islamic and conservative region in the entire country even more than Chittagong and where Al-Zakir claims that he is "from"._

Sylhet: Awami League 17, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*

Forget about loser Jamatis whom no one likes and who have found a refuge here in PDF, even the right wing BNP got no seats.






Even though I don't like them that much the Awami League has strong support in Sylhet.

Chittagong is the strongest area for right-wing and Islamic parties (Jamat is a pseudo-Islamic party and not a legitimate one like Khilafah Majlis).

For Indians also @LaBong @KRAIT @Hellraiser007 @fateh71 @Contrarian and others I want you to pay attention to this because Al-Zakir often claims that Sylhet is this and Sylhet is that, whereas the real world shows Sylhetis are totally different from his false claims.

*We Sylhetis hate rezakars and Jamat* (their stronghold is in Chittagong) despite being the most Islamic region in Bangladesh and we do not want in any way to be thought of as pro-Jamat (astaghifrullah).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

monitor said:


> Today i went to Shahbah to see the real situation at 2.30 pm . what i have seen there are about 1500~ activist were chanting slogan and singing . food(read biriani) and water supply were ample .and the toilet facility by govt. city corp even open at temporary stall there to monitor the protest and support the cleaning work etc. At a glance it can be told that govt is actively supporting promoting the protest . and most important think what i earlier told there are three college two/three school and three govt university situated so any student returning from the institute can pay visit to see the road drama eventually make ''million'' people rally . I hardly see any serious youth there coming to protest . many school boys were there to wonder in the street .
> 
> In my opinion the blogger with whom 99% people don't have any connection took the right place to organize their protest and govt also take chance media also hype it up that a great thing is going on and attracting young mass of whom hardly any body really care about trial .



Now there is one more ajob demand by the mobs....they need protection by security forces ! I really never heard such farce...a movement is going on with jamai ador  when school teachers were brutally treated with batons and pepper spray. Also, govt. money is being spent for food, water, toilet etc. The moment this farce is compared with 71, I feel like blow away the place. No stupid there knows what our liberation war was, what hardship did the people faced back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

Bangladesh approves law to swiftly execute war criminals

AFP | 2 hours ago 0



Pro-government activists and other Bangladeshi people gather to protest as they demand the death penalty for Jamaat-e-Islami leader Abdul Quader Mollah in Dhaka. -AP Photo

DHAKA: Bangladesh&#8217;s cabinet approved on Monday changes to war crime laws to ensure opposition leaders on trial for alleged atrocities during the nation&#8217;s 1971 independence war can be swiftly executed if convicted.

The move came amid huge demonstrations by hundreds of thousands of people in Dhaka for the past seven days calling for quick executions of the 10 alleged war criminals currently being tried on such charges as genocide and rape.

Two others have already been convicted.

The demonstrations began after the war crimes tribunal last week handed a life sentence to a leader of the largest Islamic party &#8212; a term critics condemned as too lenient.

The demonstrators include students, bloggers, academics and journalists.

Cabinet secretary Musharraf Hossain Bhuiyan said the cabinet, led by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, approved the changes, allowing the state and victims to contest the life term for Abdul Quader Molla of the Jamaat-e-Islami party.

The cabinet also set a 60-day limit for the Supreme Court&#8217;s Appellate Division to dispose of appeals, Bhuiyan said, meaning someone getting a maximum death sentence can be hanged this year.

&#8220;Previously there were no rules on disposing of an appeal at the Appellate Division,&#8221; he told reporters.

Bangladesh&#8217;s legal system is notoriously slow with the judiciary overwhelmed by millions of cases, meaning some take years to be heard.

&#8220;Now, a new rule has been added under which an appeal (against a war crime verdict) must be disposed of within 45 days. If not possible&#8230; the Appellate division will get another 15 days. The total is 60 days,&#8221; Bhuiyan said.

The parliament &#8220;will pass the law within a few days&#8221;, he said.

The war court, called the International Crimes Tribunal despite having no international oversight, last month sentenced a fugitive Islamic TV preacher to death for murder during the 1971 war.

Last Tuesday, Molla, Jamaat&#8217;s fourth-highest ranked leader, who was accused of mass murder, became the first opposition leader to be sentenced.

Eight other Jamaat officials, including its head and deputy head and two senior officials of the main opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), are also being tried by the tribunal. Most of the cases are at an advanced stage.

Both Jamaat and BNP have labelled the cases &#8220;show trials&#8221; aimed at barring the leaders from upcoming polls. International rights groups have questioned the proceedings.

The life term for the Jamaat-e-Islami party leader triggered nationwide protests with Jamaat rejecting the verdict and its supporters clashing with police, resulting in at least four deaths.

The government says the trials are needed to heal the wounds of the nine-month war in which it says three million people were killed, many by pro-Pakistani militia whose members allegedly included Jamaat officials.

Mujibur Rahman, the father of the current prime minister, had planned to put alleged war criminals on trial before his assassination in a coup in 1975, which Hasina says was masterminded by war criminals.

Bangladesh approves law to swiftly execute war criminals | World | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. Ignore Loki (Zabaniya) and his/her misinformation. He/She is the same person who said he/she thinks that his/her father is a homosexual, "gay".
> 
> I am not Assamese but Sylheti and not even from the Sylhet division but the actual real Sylhet district itself i.e. not Molvi Bazar Sunamgonj.
> 
> 2. In our area, Sylhet proper (i.e. Sylhet district of the wider Sylhet division) a few would not consider Habigonjis (which is where I think Al-Zakir claims to be from) as real Sylhetis anyway.
> 
> 3. Ignore Al-Zakir's claim to speak for Sylhet. Sylhet hates rezakars and Jamatis like the rest of the country. Colonel Osmani (rahimahuAllah was a Sylheti from Sylhet proper like me, i.e. Golapganj afaik) and Jamatis have very little support. They have more support in Chittagong where recently they organized a hartal, but they can't do the same in Sylhet. Also Al-Zakir often speaks as if all Bangladeshis hold his views when he in fact is known on this forum as an anti-Hindu militant who swears and abuses people's families.
> 
> As you just saw now he is calling people "bedeen" (no religion/religion-less/anti-religion for non-Bengalis).
> 
> Jamatis have 4.6% support in Bangladesh as a whole and probably even that small percentage is less in Sylhet itself.
> 
> Ask Sylheti, @iajdani for more info about this.
> 
> Jamat's 2 seats came from Chittagong.
> 
> National Election Result 2008: Seat Wise Total Status
> 
> The link above has the results for the 2008 elections. Here the seats in the parliament are by Division.
> 
> Barisal: Awami League 16, BNP 2, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Chittagong ("Chottogram"): Awami League 32, BNP 18, *Jamat 2*
> 
> Dhaka: Awami League 87, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Hmm...Sylheti der vitore o tahole ganjam ase original ar nokol sylheti niye  !! I've to ask one of my friends about this who a core BAL guy is from Habiganj but dances all day long with the pride of being Sylhetti.
> 
> By the way Hammer, du
> 
> Rajshahi: Awami League 49, BNP 8, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Khulna: Awami League 30, BNP 2, Jamat 0
> 
> _Now for Sylhet, my home region and the most Islamic and conservative region in the entire country even more than Chittagong and where Al-Zakir claims that he is "from"._
> 
> Sylhet: Awami League 17, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Forget about loser Jamatis whom no one likes and who have found a refuge here in PDF, even the right wing BNP got no seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I don't like them that much the Awami League has strong support in Sylhet.
> 
> Chittagong is the strongest area for right-wing and Islamic parties (Jamat is a pseudo-Islamic party and not a legitimate one like Khilafah Majlis).
> 
> For Indians also @LaBong @KRAIT @Hellraiser007 @fateh71 @Contrarian and others I want you to pay attention to this because Al-Zakir often claims that Sylhet is this and Sylhet is that, whereas the real world shows Sylhetis are totally different from his false claims.
> 
> *We Sylhetis hate rezakars and Jamat* (their stronghold is in Chittagong) despite being the most Islamic region in Bangladesh and we do not want in any way to be thought of as pro-Jamat (astaghifrullah).



Hmm...Sylheti der vitore o tahole ganjam ase original ar nokol sylheti niye  !! I've to ask one of my friends about this who a core BAL guy is from Habiganj but dances all day long with the pride of being Sylhetti. 

By the way Hammer, did you ever place 2nd in class or always placed 1st? I wonder how people carry such big statistical data in brain  !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

PlanetSoldier said:


> Hmm...Sylheti der vitore o tahole ganjam ase original ar nokol sylheti niye  !! I've to ask one of my friends about this who a core BAL guy is from Habiganj but dances all day long with the pride of being Sylhetti.
> 
> By the way Hammer, did you ever place 2nd in class or always placed 1st? I wonder how people carry such big statistical data in brain  !



I'm not that clever. Strong in politics and different cultures, very weak in economics, engineering, military affairs, someone like Iajdani is far cleverer than me and so is Eastwatch.

But thanks anyway.

Those stats above were unknown to me until I started reading up.

I would trust your Habiganji friend more than Al-Zakir for accurate information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Hammer-fist said:


> I'm not that clever. Strong in politics and different cultures, very weak in economics, engineering, military affairs, someone like Iajdani is far cleverer than me and so is Eastwatch.
> 
> But thanks anyway.
> 
> Those stats above were unknown to me until I started reading up.
> 
> *I would trust your Habiganji friend more than Al-Zakir for accurate information.*



But he might give you an accurate dholai if he comes to know that you alienated him from being original Sylhetti as I said he's a core BAL guy  .


----------



## Mattrixx

Hammer-fist said:


> I'm not that clever. Strong in politics and different cultures, very weak in economics, engineering, military affairs, someone like Iajdani is far cleverer than me and so is Eastwatch.
> 
> But thanks anyway.
> 
> Those stats above were unknown to me until I started reading up.
> 
> I would trust your Habiganji friend more than Al-Zakir for accurate information.



So some info of u. Can u color on that issue someone calling u, u r not bangladeshi and cant read or write bangla.


----------



## Hammer-fist

madx said:


> So some info of u. Can u color on that issue someone calling u, u r not bangladeshi and cant read or write bangla.



Bhai ami prothom Musalman er porer Bengali er porer Bangladeshi.

Amar bari Sylheti district, Sylhet division.

Rajazakar hokkol shob shomoi baimani koren.

By the way if I wasn't Bengali then how could I read the following?

http://123.49.39.5/result/report4.php?lang=bn

I posted this above and the division names are written in Bangla.

Never believe anything rezakars and Jamatis say on this forum.

A few days ago one of them said that the Bangladeshi cricket team going to Shahbagh was a lie.

Then was proven false.



Also @asad71 bhai knows me very well and he knows I am Bangladeshi.

Hammer-fist, ek deshpremik Bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naved

I have just a simple question, Saima wajed Putul's father in law - a war criminal Home minister Mohiuddin khan - war criminal .why don't anybody say anything against em ?? it's completely an awami hokus pokus boogy woogy story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

anonymus said:


> This still does not solve the legal lacunae as to "how could you hang the said ra.zakar when convict is protected from ex-post facto conviction,according to your constitution".



Hey bharti keep out. You are an outsider so don't put your dirty noise in our business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

@Hammer-fist

Your statistics are ok, but the problem is according to our history of elections, this 2008's statistic is subjected to change. Because till today in our election history, one party always gets overwhelmed seats, we never see a close tie.


----------



## idune

That is what Kader Sidiqui has said other day. "Arrest Awami League home minister for being ****** and I will be key witness against him." Awami League treasurer is also a ********.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

Eorl &#9876;;3908214 said:


> @Hammer-fist
> 
> Your statistics are ok, but the problem is according to our history of elections, this 2008's statistic is subjected to change. Because till today in our election history, one party always gets overwhelmed seats, we never see a close tie.



These are not "my" statistics but information taken from a website (link) above anyone can read, and the official number of seats in the parliament.

BNP will form the next government of Bangladesh from 2014-2019.

It has already been decided.


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Bangladesh's awami league is such a racist and biased party. i would compare it to nazi party. i think whatever happened in past should have been forgoton cuz bangladesh is reality now, either supporter of Pakistan or awami league in 1971, now they all are bangladeshi. but awami league is taking revenge. God knows what do they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

As an outsiders, there are posters in PDF from BD, that i feel to create a perception.

1- BD nationalist..Die hard Islamist fan..Fascinate themselves to be more Arab/Turkey and some fascinating Islamic nation 
2- Claimed to be BD nationalist More anti Indian than pro BD...Find India has a hand even sewer pipe burst in Dhaka street.
3- BD posters need transformation in BD society...Dislike India(But they donot hate Hindu people of India) not affiliated to any political party...but like to see prosperous BD in a long term objective..
3- Jamti group ...Try to prove that creation of BD is a distater that happened...India has more advantage of creation of BD rather than BD gets benifitted by becoming a independent nation...

Above all i feel people or political affiliated groups with category 3 are the people whose posts are looks impressive...And i know PDF posters are very smart to understand and find out how each of the posters from BD are fit into these categories...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

idune said:


> That is what Kader Sidiqui has said other day. "Arrest Awami League home minister for being ****** and I will be key witness against him." Awami League treasurer is also a ********.


 I completely agree with every statement of him . I even agree on this point, " BD is a nation where most of the ppl are muslim,so if you think of banning Islam based religious party that would be a great mistake for you. and as a muslim I'll ofcourse protest it " . And this is realy true. There are many islamic party who even don't agree with jamaat . "PPL who are muslim all are jamati" , if anybody think like this imo tht wud be a great mistake. 

We're muslim first. Than bangladeshi,Indian,Pakistani ..... . So how can be ppl who are religious be Jamaati i don't understood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Hammer-fist said:


> Rajazakar *hokkol *shob shomoi baimani koren.
> .



hokkol? I guess that's Sylheti, not Bengali, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Syed Naved said:


> I completely agree with every statement of him . I even agree on this point, " BD is a nation where most of the ppl are muslim,so if you think of banning Islam based religious party that would be a great mistake for you. and as a muslim I'll ofcourse protest it " . And this is realy true. There are many islamic party who even don't agree with jamaat . "PPL who are muslim all are jamati" , if anybody think like this imo tht wud be a great mistake.
> 
> We're muslim first. Than bangladeshi,*Indian*,Pakistani ..... . So how can be ppl who are religious be Jamaati i don't understood



Enjoy with your religious association....Please donot include us....I am Indian first then i may think who am i or what religion I have??...Just keep going with your issues without involving us....


----------



## Syed Naved

Kaniska said:


> Enjoy with your religious association....Please donot include us....I am Indian first then i may think who am i or what religion I have??...Just keep going with your issues without involving us....


 @Kaniska it's a pleasure to cu many days long . But I think , you are unknown about Islamic brotherhood. Nobody include you,none mention you. In Islam this is considered , " All the believers are brothers " , means all are one singuler unit. All the muslims are muslim first, than ofcourse it comes their nationality. 
So suggesting you to understand Islam and than comment . 



jaunty said:


> hokkol? I guess that's Sylheti, not Bengali, right?


no it's bengali. native dialect .


----------



## Hammer-fist

jaunty said:


> hokkol? I guess that's Sylheti, not Bengali, right?



Sylheti is actually a distinct language with its own script, Nagri.

Sylheti language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The "p" in Bangla is an "f" in Sylheti for example. The "j" often becomes a "z"

However apart from the pronunciation the differences are not major e.g. same verbs but we add the suffix ending "mu" for the future tense whilst Bangla adds "bo" e.g.

I will go = Ami zaimu ..in Sylheti.

I will go = Ami jabo ...in Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Hammer-fist said:


> I am not Assamese but Sylheti and not even from the Sylhet division but the actual real Sylhet district itself i.e. not Molvi Bazar Sunamgonj.
> 
> 2. In our area, Sylhet proper (i.e. Sylhet district of the wider Sylhet division) a few would not consider Habigonjis (which is where I think Al-Zakir claims to be from) as real Sylhetis anyway.



Tumra re mainse foga koi kitar laiggyaa? Do you know what is Hobigonji dilect. Does my dilect sound like Hobigonji to you. 

Stop lying. Iajdani may have say something like that since he is from Madovpur, Hobigonj. Check with him. 

I am Jalalabadi. Do you know where is Jalalabad? It's not in Hobigonj.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Mian H Amin. said:


> Bangladesh's awami league is such a racist and biased party. i would compare it to nazi party. i think whatever happened in past should have been forgoton cuz bangladesh is reality now, either supporter of Pakistan or awami league in 1971, now they all are bangladeshi. *but awami league is taking revenge*. God knows what do they want.



Awami league isn't taking revenge rather playing dirty political game exploiting the sentiment of masses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Moander said:


> Bro what is your religion Islam or Jamat? Why are you calling mass people Bedeen? Please explain how they became Bedeen? Please stop calling people Bedeen only because they have different view.



Judge for your self. Did you see any traditional Islamic values presence in that rally? 



> PS- Are you and Hammer related some how? Just asking as you are both from Sylhet



Nauzubillah min Zalik.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed Naved

Kaniska said:


> As an outsiders, there are posters in PDF from BD, that i feel to create a perception.
> 
> 1- BD nationalist..Die hard Islamist fan..Fascinate themselves to be more Arab/Turkey and some fascinating Islamic nation
> 2- Claimed to be BD nationalist More anti Indian than pro BD...Find India has a hand even sewer pipe burst in Dhaka street.
> 3- BD posters need transformation in BD society...Dislike India(But they donot hate Hindu people of India) not affiliated to any political party...but like to see prosperous BD in a long term objective..
> 3- Jamti group ...Try to prove that creation of BD is a distater that happened...India has more advantage of creation of BD rather than BD gets benifitted by becoming a independent nation...
> 
> Above all i feel people or political affiliated groups with category 3 are the people whose posts are looks impressive...And i know PDF posters are very smart to understand and find out how each of the posters from BD are fit into these categories...



@Kaniska , veera tuje to yaha ki hukumat mein rehna chahie tha. tu udhar kya kar raa hai .  



> 1- BD nationalist..Die hard Islamist fan..Fascinate themselves to be more Arab/Turkey and some fascinating Islamic nation
> 2- Claimed to be BD nationalist More anti Indian than pro BD...Find India has a hand even sewer pipe burst in Dhaka street.


 Similarly we can say : 
1) Shiv Sena - Die hard Hinduism fan. Fascinate themselves to be more hindu than other hindus.
2)Claimed to be Hindu nationalist More anti Muslim ... . Love to think killing muslim is a great way to serve siva and go to heven.

3 ) Congress - Full of ediots and persons believes in Racism . Example : Nehru . in his comment he said : every house,road of bengal should be devided into India,Pakistan. If our brothers stay with em , muslim will overrule em . where as Jinnah said, " If they think it'll be better to have a separate state for them I've no problem with that " . 

4) BJP - it can be defined as Bharatiya Jallad Party . Very nice example is , " The Gujrat Riot "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

exactly. but they must not be doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Syed Naved said:


> @Kaniska , veera tuje to yaha ki hukumat mein rehna chahie tha. tu udhar kya kar raa hai .
> 
> Similarly we can say :
> 1) Shiv Sena - Die hard Hinduism fan. Fascinate themselves to be more hindu than other hindus.
> 2)Claimed to be Hindu nationalist More anti Muslim ... . Love to think killing muslim is a great way to serve siva and go to heven.
> 
> 3 ) Congress - Full of ediots and persons believes in Racism . Example : Nehru . in his comment he said : every house,road of bengal should be devided into India,Pakistan. If our brothers stay with em , muslim will overrule em . where as Jinnah said, " If they think it'll be better to have a separate state for them I've no problem with that " .
> 
> 4) BJP - it can be defined as Bharatiya Jallad Party . Very nice example is , " The Gujrat Riot "



Dude...you are spot on...and personally i donot like any of them...they are the people who want to take my nation to religious fascist state....but again...given with the choice...i would go for BJP for the time being....till my leader Arvind Kejriwal who recently lunched a party becomes a full force with Indian politics....


----------



## Al-zakir

Loki said:


> The former? Here's a hint: He's Assamese.
> 
> The later stated he isn't Bengali. But, he's not a Bihari



Whom are you refering to? 

If me then I am Bangladeshi born Muslim. Why should I be Bengali?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> Whom are you refering to?
> 
> If me then I am Bangladeshi born Muslim. Why should I be Bengali?



Bangladeshi is a nationality. 

Bengali is an ethnicity. Doesn't Islam encourage ethnic diversity?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

Loki said:


> Bengali is an ethnicity. Doesn't Islam encourage ethnic diversity?



You know the answer or looking for an answer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Loki said:


> Bangladeshi is a nationality.
> 
> Bengali is an ethnicity. Doesn't Islam encourage ethnic diversity?



So there are no diffrence beteween Bangladeshi and west Bengali?


----------



## Mattrixx

Indomitable spirit of protesters intact on Day 7





The movement which kicked off spontaneously last Tuesday demanding capital punishment for Jamaat-e-Islami's Assistant Secretary General and war criminal Abdul Quader Molla continued for the seventh consecutive day as intense heat and tiredness failed to deter the indomitable spirit of the demonstrators.

But the crowd&#8217;s demand has shifted only from death sentence for Molla to capital punishment for all war criminals and banning of Jamaat, which opposed the War of Independence in 1971, and its student affiliate Islami Chhatra Shibir. The protesters are also calling for the boycott all Jamaat and Shibir affiliated organisations, bodies and business institutions.

The day begun at the &#8216;Prajonmo Chattar&#8217; with the recital of poems and slogans like the past six days. More and more voices were joining the slogans and expressed solidarity with the demonstrators. Students from various schools and colleges also joined in.

Abdul Majid from Khulna, have been staying at Shahbagh for the last three days. He told bdnews24.com: &#8220;I was studying in class two when the Liberation War took place. I don&#8217;t remember much of that time. But I do remember the horror generated by the Razakars. That&#8217;s why I am here to support the youths of this generation.&#8221;

He said he stayed everyday overnight at the protest venue, but went to a relative&#8217;s house sometimes in the day to freshen up, eat and to get some rest.

Fruits seller Abdul Jobbar lives at Dhanmondi in the capital. He comes to Shahbagh every morning to join the protest with the young generation. &#8220;The youths are demanding justice, I want that too. I remember the days of my youth when I see them. That&#8217;s why I come here to encourage them.&#8221;

Blogger Baharul Islam is at Shahbagh from Day One. He told bdnews24.com: &#8220;This protest is not just ours, but all the people of the country. Our struggle will continue until we see all marked war criminals getting death penalty.&#8221;

Another blogger Mizanur Rahman said, &#8220;We have two main demands &#8211; death of all war criminals by hanging and banning all religion-based political parties including Jamaat.&#8221;

Meanwhile, the demonstrators at the key point were still chanting slogans tirelessly in the afternoon. The venue was full with people at around 1pm and the number was still growing as many groups were pouring in at the site of the protest.

Earlier at around 12:30pm, 1952-language movement veteran Abdul Matin expressed solidarity with the demonstrators.


Meanwhile, &#8216;cyber warriors&#8217; upholding the cause of the Shahbagh protests were continuing their battle on Monday in Net space against those trying to run down the movement in the virtual world.

Dhaka University IT Society (DUITS), Slogan &#8217;71 and Facebook based group &#8216;Mango People&#8217; (the literal translation of common people - 'Aam Janata') were jointly acting as administrator of the Facebook page &#8216;Shahbag e Cyber Juddho&#8217; (https://www.facebook.com/shahbagecyberjuddho) to carry out the battle on the internet.

Organisers set up shops on the road divider in front of the National Museum with laptops and internet modems. They said the &#8216;warriors&#8217; were reporting to the Facebook administration about different Facebook pages and individual profiles which were "spreading lies and creating confusion" about the movement through the social networking websites.

DUITS President Abdullah Al Imran told bdnews24.com: &#8220;We are continuously portraying the true picture of Shahbagh for the cyber world. We are giving stern response to those who are running propagandas against this movement. Facebook page and profiles and blogs of Jamaat and Shibir activists are being reported as we speak.&#8221;

He said until Monday at least 50 Facebook pages and 20 blogs have been shut down following their reports to the networking sites.

Facebook fan page &#8216;Shahbagh e Cyber Juddho&#8217; was launched on Saturday evening and until Monday evening had 19,059 likes.

On Sunday the Shahbag intersection was illuminated during midnight by thousands of candles and torch processions. Parliament and Bangladesh Cricket Team also expressed solidarity with the protesters on Sunday.


The air in the area was filled with slogans and mass music at the night. Many people were still coming from other districts to join the movement in Dhaka.

At least 500 students of Jahangirnagar University set up gallows for the war criminals in front of the National Museum. They on Monday distributed leaflets describing the similarities between German Nazi Party and Bangladesh&#8217;s Jamaat-e-Islami and seeking a ban on Jamaat.

Students of Dhaka University&#8217;s Faculty of Fine Arts held cultural programmes in front of their faculty as a mark of protest.


On Sunday noon, captain Mushfiqur Rahima and former captain Mashrafi bin Mortuza led the Bangladesh National Cricket Team and joined the protest at Shahbagh expressing solidarity.

Earlier the Bangladesh Premier League team Duronto Rajhsahi appeared at Shahbagh wearing team jerseys at around 11am. They were welcomed with a round of thunderous applause.

The movement which had begun on Feb 5 by a handful of protesters of the Bloggers and Online Activists Network continued for a week on Monday as the gathering at Shahbagh was joined by hundreds and thousands expressing solidarity with the cause.


The demonstrations had begun that day hours after the International Crimes Tribunal (ICT)-2 awarded Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Molla life imprisonment which the protesters are calling &#8216;too light&#8217;.

However, at the moment, the ICT Act does not allow the prosecution to seek a review of any conviction. It can only appeal if a tribunal acquits a suspect from war crime charges.

The government on Sunday said it will amend the current act soon. The Cabinet on Monday approved a draft amendment of the International Crimes Tribunal Act that, if approved in parliament, will allow both the defence and prosecution &#8220;equal rights&#8221; for appeal after conviction.

Meanwhile, the protesters at Shahbagh have vowed not to budge from the streets until the war criminals are awarded death sentences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Shahbagh security heightened




Police said security measures were heightened since tension rose over Tuesday&#8217;s countrywide demonstration programme of the Jamaat-e-Islami demanding release of its top eight leaders, now facing war crimes charges, and dissolution of the International Crimes Tribunal

Deputy Commissioner (Ramna) of Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP) Syed Nurul Islam told bdnews24.com: &#8220;An extensive security cover has been thrown in Shahbagh.&#8221;

A control room would be set up soon for coordination of the security measures, he said.

DMP Commissioner Benazir Ahmed also came to Shahbagh to check the security measures.

Traffic movement on the Shahbagh intersection has remained suspended from the beginning of the demonstration.

Check posts were installed in Aziz Super Market in the west and in front of the Ruposhi Bangla Hotel following the demonstration.

&#8220;We had sufficient security measures at Shahbagh from the first day and today it has been strengthened,&#8221; Islam said.

Police set up 32 close-circuit cameras in and around Shahbagh on Sunday night.

&#8220;An adequate number of plainclothes and uniform policemen have been deployed. We&#8217;ve found out four points for access to the area. The bags of the outsiders are being searched at every point.&#8221;

Several teams of police were also deployed at the rooftop of the high-rises from where they are monitoring the situation, the DMP Deputy Commissioner said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Call to stand up for gallows to war criminals




The announcement came from the "Rejuvenation Platform", the main stage of protest that turned seven-day-old on Monday.

&#8220;No matter where you are, please stand up for three minutes at 4pm Tuesday. This is to press for death to war criminals,&#8221; one of the main organiser of the protest, Blogger Imran H Sarker, said.

Thousands of demonstrators welcomed the unique gesture of solidarity with a thunderous applause.




Amid undying campaign demanding death penalty for the killers and collaborators of 1971, the parliament and its leader Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina expressed solidarity with the rally cry on Sudnay.

Last week, the International Crimes Tribunal-2 sentenced Abdul Quader Molla to life in prison, but protests erupted in Dhaka and elsewhere, as some felt the punishment was &#8216;too late, too little&#8217;. But the present law does not provide for appeal for higher sentence.

The Cabinet Monday also approved a draft amendment to the International Crimes Tribunal Act, which if approved by parliament, will allow both defence and prosecution &#8220;equal rights&#8221; for appeal after conviction.

Sarker described the move, made in wake of the movement, as &#8220;the initial victory&#8221; of the protests.

He also called upon everyone to remain vigil so that they did not fall prey to any propaganda.

Earlier in the day, among thousands of people, 1952 Language Movement veteran Abdul Matin went to Shagbagh and echoed the demand of the protestors.




&#8220;I am overwhelmed. This is really extraordinary. I have never seen such a movement,&#8221; he said.

He reminisced about the 1952 Language Movement and urged the youngsters not to halt their agitation unless their demands were met.

Addressing the protestors, he said,&#8221; We have been shedding blood for a non-communal state since the British rule. The uprising at Shahbagh has united the whole nation.&#8221;

&#8220;We, the language soldiers, are with you,&#8221; he said.

The demonstrators started the protest on February 5 hours after ICT-2 sentenced Jamaat-e-Islami Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Mollah to life in prison for war crimes.

Like other days, tens of thousands of people thronged and repeated their demand around Shahbagh as enthusiastically as before for the seventh straight day Monday.

Thousands of school and college students also joined the protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

For the last couple of years that I have been on this forum the BD section has always been dominated by jamatis. Those who weren't exactly a part of that group kept quiet, for they would be labelled as dalals otherwise. I guess this is the first time we are hearing the voice of real Bangladeshis here, people who represent this Bangladesh..nice to see the jamatis on a backfoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

What is this great islamist telling about war criminals. Gulam azam, nizami,molla,syedy they not only war criminal, but also enemy of islam by making differences. He is demanding their death.
&#2447;&#2439; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;? &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;??

See this video:
[video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=4983476478829[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

The Hindu terrorist named Bappadipta Basu that killed unarmed, innocent people in OCT.28, 2006 by Logi-Baita has taken over Shahbagh SQ along with other Chara League's known cadre...

???? ????? ???? ??????????? ??? ???????? ????????


----------



## scholseys

M_Saint said:


> The Hindu terrorist named Bappadipta Basu that killed unarmed, innocent people in OCT.28, 2006 by Logi-Baita has taken over Shahbagh SQ along with other Chara League's known cadre...
> 
> ???? ????? ???? ??????????? ??? ???????? ????????



Thats good news let them.


----------



## Syed Naved

A great Awami- Communist Game just to unrest BD & Defame BNP . Mokha,Sajeda,Musarraf untouched and what are they sayin,"molla,molla" ,so funny


----------



## Hammer-fist

madx said:


> What is this great islamist telling about war criminals. Gulam azam, nizami,molla,syedy they not only war criminal, but also enemy of islam by making differences. He is demanding their death.
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;? &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;??
> 
> See this video:
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=4983476478829[/video]



Here is another video showing the Maulana leading the 0.4 million congregation of Muslims at an Eid prayer.






Obviously all the people in that video especially the boy on 3.01 will be called "communists", "Indian secret agents" "Awami", "thugs", "malauns" and "dalals" by the Jamati gang on this forum who love to insult and abuse people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

*Terrorist & killer is leading Shahbagh Square under guise of blogger*

*Bappa Ditto Basu*, one of the main killer during Awami League&#8221; logi boitha&#8221; terrorism is one of the leader of Shahbagh fascist mob under guise of blogger. Please see the picture of *Bappa Ditto Basu* (in red circle) involved in Awami League led &#8220;logi boitha&#8221; killing in 2006. 





*Bappa Ditto Basu* had been associated with left leaning extremist organization since childhood and now engaged with workers party extremist student wing Chatra Maitre. After his expulsion from Dhaka University, *Bappa Ditto Basu *actively engaged with left leaning terrorist organization and *being sheltered in india*. Recently, *Bappa Ditto Basu*, the known killer came under guise of blogger and incited to close news media and Islami bank and other organizations.

*Bappa Ditto Basu *in interview with newspaper admitted because of their call to attack Islami bank and other organizations, Khulna Islami Bank branch was set fire.

*Bappa Ditto Basu *born in Jessore district, son of Dulal Chandra Basu and *part of his family (uncle) lives in India.*

*Note:* Rough translation from news link posted in Bangla

???? ????? ???? ??????????? ??? ???????? ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

We are a country situated in an area where we have India to our east, north and west. More so, our western border is with the state of West Bengal; this state is home to 91 million Bengalis (Assumption 1: we are disregarding the presence of other ethnicities).

Since these protests are putting more pressure towards the banning of all religious based parties; closures of the many institutions of the already existing ones; and is shifting the country towards pure secularism, a question rises in one's mind.

Without Islam, what real reason does a purely secular Bangladesh have to exist? (Assumption 2: we are disregarding the complexities of Bangladesh joining India)

Note: we are also considering the fact that Muslim communities do exist in secular India (regardless of their social status, be it high or low)

Taking these two assumptions and the above fact into account, I would like to know the opinion of all who read this post regardless of nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syed Naved

akash57 said:


> We are a country situated in an area where we have India to our east, north and west. More so, our western border is with the state of West Bengal; this state is home to 91 million Bengalis (Assumption 1: we are disregarding the presence of other ethnicities).
> 
> Since these protests are putting more pressure towards the banning of all religious based parties; closures of the many institutions of the already existing ones; and is shifting the country towards pure secularism, a question rises in one's mind.
> 
> Without Islam, what real reason does a purely secular Bangladesh have to exist? (Assumption 2: we are disregarding the complexities of Bangladesh joining India)
> 
> Note: we are also considering the fact that Muslim communities do exist in secular India (regardless of their social status, be it high or low)
> 
> Taking these two assumptions and the above fact into account, I would like to know the opinion of all who read this post regardless of nationality.



Without Islam we're nothing. If they fight for the war criminals who did raape,genocide ; let them do what they want. but If they want to make BD Islamless nation, as a muslim we've to protest. Islam only Islam is our first identity, than we're Bangladeshi.
So,they've to remember one thing in mind, no mater a bangladeshi support which party, but if it is about Islam, all will stand in a same line than So we won't tolerate if Islam base politics banned,or islamic religious party banned. as bcoz all the Islamic party are not jamaat's wing & they've no relation with politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

jaunty said:


> For the last couple of years that I have been on this forum the BD section has always been dominated by jamatis. Those who weren't exactly a part of that group kept quiet, for they would be labelled as dalals otherwise. I guess this is the first time we are hearing the voice of real Bangladeshis here, people who represent this Bangladesh..nice to see the jamatis on a backfoot.



1. Mainstream Bangladeshis kept quiet partly because they had better things to go on an online forum and discuss with people who merely hurl insults. If you observe the more educated Bangladeshis here are the less emotional and often post less frequently.

The Jamatis used to hurl abuse left, right and centre including family insults. Even on this thread they have called people "bedeen" (religion-less/anti-religion) as well as family insults (can't be bothered to check the previous pages to see if they have been deleted but it included "mallu ke bacha")

*However in the real world they are 4.6% of the electorate and decreasing.*

The empowerment of women through their entrance in the labour market via the textiles industry will gradually change Bangladeshi society even more to the point that Jamatis will be even more irrelevant. Recently Bangladesh had its first female paratrooper, could the Jamatis stop that?

2. As long as normal Bangladeshis abide by forum rules, not react to rezakar/Jamati provocation and post politely and intelligently then forum members will get a Bangladeshi sub-forum which more accurately depicts the reality of Bangladesh and is more representative of Bangladeshi society than supporters of a small extremist party.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

akash57 said:


> We are a country situated in an area where we have India to our east, north and west. More so, our western border is with the state of West Bengal; this state is home to 91 million Bengalis (Assumption 1: we are disregarding the presence of other ethnicities).
> 
> Since these protests are putting more pressure towards the banning of all religious based parties; closures of the many institutions of the already existing ones; and is shifting the country towards pure secularism, a question rises in one's mind.
> 
> Without Islam, what real reason does a purely secular Bangladesh have to exist? (Assumption 2: we are disregarding the complexities of Bangladesh joining India)
> 
> Note: we are also considering the fact that Muslim communities do exist in secular India (regardless of their social status, be it high or low)
> 
> Taking these two assumptions and the above fact into account, I would like to know the opinion of all who read this post regardless of nationality.



1. We are Muslims and will remain Muslims.

Islam in Bangladesh is amongst the oldest in the world older than Indonesia, Pakistan, Morocco (maybe even Egypt) due to Said bin Abi Waqqas, a companion of the prophet coming to the area (radi'Allahu anhu).

2. Nepal is Hindu but despite having the same religion does not merge with India.

3. India would never want to annex Bangladesh as it has 150 million Muslims, dealing with Kashmir and Naxalites is bad enough but add 150 million Muslims who have vivid memories of statehood then that is a recipe for disaster.

4. Do not understimate the importance of merely having your own state on the consciousness of a people. The Kuwaitis have their own flag, army, anthem and they would never accept being annexed by fellow Arab Muslims in Saudi or Iraq.

5. There are religious groups that are indifferent or supportive of the Awami League e.g. Deobandis, Tableeghis, Fultolis who outnumber the Jamatis by far.

Some of these groups are also quite anti-Jamati.

Islam in Bangladesh does not equal Jamat or Maudoodism.

This is a gross overreaction to the whole issue.

Bangladesh is here to stay and going nowhere.

Jamatis on the other hand (despite what they say) ultimately want to destroy Bangladesh, i.e. its existence as a separate independent nation. The older leaders of Jamat have vivid memories of Pakistan days and nostalgia for it and believe it is a religious duty to be part of Pakistan. The younger members are not as Pakistano-philic but ultimately believe in a confederacy at least.

So it is Bangladeshi nationalists who are striving for an independent Bangladesh whilst Jamatis are striving for the end of an independent Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

akash57 said:


> We are a country situated in an area where we have India to our east, north and west. More so, our western border is with the state of West Bengal; this state is home to 91 million Bengalis (Assumption 1: we are disregarding the presence of other ethnicities).
> 
> Since these protests are putting more pressure towards the banning of all religious based parties; closures of the many institutions of the already existing ones; and is shifting the country towards pure secularism, a question rises in one's mind.
> 
> Without Islam, what real reason does a purely secular Bangladesh have to exist? (Assumption 2: we are disregarding the complexities of Bangladesh joining India)
> 
> Note: we are also considering the fact that Muslim communities do exist in secular India (regardless of their social status, be it high or low)
> 
> Taking these two assumptions and the above fact into account, I would like to know the opinion of all who read this post regardless of nationality.



See the red bold red part in the article why indians wants to undermine our Islamic aspirition and heritage and how India and Awami League impose "secular" extremism to supress out inherit Islamic aspiration. Sylhet was one of the first place where Islam was florished in face of oppressive hindu class system and abuse. And *Hammer-fist *family being from Sylhet region, he along with his indian master in age old crusade to revert back what sylhet once was. Its pitty but that is Hammer-fist all about.




> *Political hate-campaign to hide socio-economic dissipation*
> 
> Sadeq Khan
> 
> The country has gone through a punishing couple of days of hartal and violent disturbance, during and following the day when the &#8220;International Crimes Tribunal&#8221; of Bangladesh delivered its second judgment on February 5 against a political leader charged with &#8220;crimes against humanity&#8221; committed during the liberation war of 1971. The first judgment carrying death sentence to an absconding clergyman and TV anchor for religious talks, allegedly also a member of the same political party in 1971, was delivered on January 21.
> 
> *The Tribunal is deceptive in nomenclature. It is neither based on international law, nor based on regular domestic Criminal Procedure Code. It is a hybrid national court, based on a Bangladeshi statute passed in 1973 and amended in 2009 and 2012, evidently &#8220;very late to begin the search for justice, for the accused as well as for victims.&#8221; *It was given the qualifying name &#8220;international&#8221; to try the charges as war crimes not subject to statute of limitation, and the amendments relaxed the Evidence Act for the special trials allowing depositions of hearsay evidence.
> 
> 
> *Clamour for such trial was presumably politically engineered 21 years after liberation, when unexpected by many, BNP won general elections after the fall of dictator Ershad, and a &#8220;pro-Indian&#8221; political lobby felt the strong need to challenge the &#8220;pro-Islamic&#8221; drift of the polity, including the Awami League, by revival of secularism as the drive behind the &#8220;spirit of liberation war.&#8221;* It was not until the advent of 2008 general election under a &#8220;friendly&#8221; emergency government that the Awami League put the agenda of re-enactment of war crimes trial in its election manifesto.
> 
> Holiday


----------



## Al-zakir

RiasatKhan said:


> &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;: &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2440;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#8217;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2495;&#2470;&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2468;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2508;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#8217;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2441;&#2470;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2489;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2440;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2478;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2507;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2489;&#2495;&#2463;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2510;&#2488;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2477;&#2479;&#2492;&#2434;&#2453;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2440;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#2489; &#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8220;&#2455;&#2468; &#2541;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;&#8221;
> 
> Summary for non-Bengalis:Imam of the largest Eid congregation of the country came to Shahbagh and prayed with the protesters.



Awami maulana. Not surprise. Just wait one more year Maulana. Kabor ache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

a country run by diplomacy not by hating or making useless trouble .most of the bd ppl wants india bd a good bilateral relation by a fare policy.jamat cant do that . they are useless now .well some middleeast countries will be happy but we will be isolated from the rest of the world .5% jamat doesn't represent us .they were backfooted many days ago .just uses the BNP and BAL like a parasite.otherwise who cares the jamat .


jaunty said:


> For the last couple of years that I have been on this forum the BD section has always been dominated by jamatis. Those who weren't exactly a part of that group kept quiet, for they would be labelled as dalals otherwise. I guess this is the first time we are hearing the voice of real Bangladeshis here, people who represent this Bangladesh..nice to see the jamatis on a backfoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Al-zakir said:


> Awami maulana. Not surprise. Just wait one more year Maulana. Kabor ache.



 WTF is 'kabor'??


----------



## sepoi

ki bolen vai matha thik ache?


Al-zakir said:


> Awami maulana. Not surprise. Just wait one more year Maulana. Kabor ache.



shylheti probably he wanted to say khobor ache .


RiasatKhan said:


> WTF is 'kabor'??



lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> a country run by diplomacy not by hating or making useless trouble .most of the bd ppl wants india bd a good bilateral relation by a fare policy.jamat cant do that . they are useless now .well some middleeast countries will be happy but we will be isolated from the rest of the world .5% jamat doesn't represent us .they were backfooted many days ago .just uses the BNP and BAL like a parasite.otherwise who cares the jamat .



This mob fascist cry has nothing to do with Jamaat, Jamaat is just used as an excuse. With your kind of Awami League representative govt Bangladesh already isolated from rest of the world except for Awami master india. Even indians are killing Bangladeshis and plan to further aggression by river dam and other means. But offcourse gullible class in Bangladesh who claim themself to be "progonmo" will be biggest loosers once they grow up because it will be indians who will dicate them what to do.

You want proof: Indians using Awami League regime evaded 400cr taka tax on Warid/Airtel purchase. Then the deal was Bangladeshi officials and employees will not be subject to lay off but indians laid off Bangladeshi officials from many top and mid level positions and installed indians. Airtel even moved some of back office operation to india. This is how indians are taking over and this so called "projonmo" will live under de facto indian rule. There are plenty of such examples. 

Indians are working to weaken protection on garments industry and our financial institutions using Awami League regime to change long standing policies. Trend already started where indians are picking up these sick garments factory and shipping money out of bangladeh to india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

lol dude u ok? where tf u found AL support in my post?you and your ex allied hasina both should be kicked out from bd.your answer is in my post .there is no place for the bs in international. you need to be more diplomatic. and seriously your party jamat has lack of it. honestly if bd ppl ever decided to give you power i'm 100% sure your goverment will collapse with in 3 months .keep barking


idune said:


> This mob fascist cry has nothing to do with Jamaat, Jamaat is just used as an excuse. With your kind of Awami League representative govt Bangladesh already isolated from rest of the world except for Awami master india. Even inf indians are killing Bangladeshis and plan to further aggression by river dam and other means. But offcourse gullible class in Bangladesh who claim themself to be "progonmo" will be biggest loosers once they grow up because it will be indians who will dicate them what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> lol dude u ok? where tf u found AL support in my post?you and your ex allied hasina both should be kicked out from bd.your answer is in my post .there is no place for the bs in international. you need to be more diplomatic. and seriously your party jamat has lack of it. honestly if bd ppl ever decided to give you power i'm 100% sure your goverment will collapse with in 3 months .keep barking



You don't have to support Awami league, you are just gullible class in Bangladesh who claim themself to be "progonmo" will be biggest loosers once they grow up because it will be indians who will dicate them what to do. As I said Jamaat is not matter for this mob show or for running the country.


----------



## MST

idune said:


> You don't have to support Awami league, you are just gullible class in Bangladesh who claim themself to be "progonmo" will be biggest loosers once they grow up because it will be indians who will dicate them what to do. As I said Jamaat is not matter for this mob show or for running the country.



I can never understand how can Jamatis degrade their own country men like this. Do you Jamatis really think that common Bangladeshi's are so gullible that India is going to fool them and lure them in doing things. Here is a secret. We are not super humans from Mars. Its been hardly 60 years since we all were part of the same political entity. And Indians have not mutated into Martians yet. Maybe its the Jamatis who are super smart who can see things which the normal gullible Bangladeshis can't. Yeah this must be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Whats bangla for viva la revolution?.....let these kids have their moment in the spotlight.


----------



## Maira La

MST said:


> *I can never understand* how can Jamatis degrade their own country men like this. Do you Jamatis really think that common Bangladeshi's are so gullible that India is going to fool them and lure them in doing things. Here is a secret. We are not super humans from Mars. Its been hardly 60 years since we all were part of the same political entity. *And Indians have not mutated into Martians yet. Maybe its the Jamatis who are super smart who can see things which the normal gullible Bangladeshis can't.* Yeah this must be it.



How can you understand if you don't do your own research on the history of Indo-BD relation?

Here's what we got rid of with the death of the traitor Mujib: the 25-year Indo-BD Friendship treaty, parts of which imposed on us the following:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Article 4 practically eliminated Bangladesh's power to devise an independent foreign policy and made it compulsory for Bangladesh to consult India about any major foreign policy matter.

Article 5 forced Bangladesh to confer most favored nation status on India to clear the way for India to capture Bangladesh's economic market without any restrictions, but Bangladesh being a smaller economy was unable to avail itself of the opportunities of most favored nation status.

Article 8 ensured that if there was a military conflict between Bangladesh and India, Bangladesh, as a weaker power, could not seek help from outside world to protect its territorial integrity.

Article 9 was included to protect India's strategic interest in its insurgency infested North Eastern states by imposing restrictions on Bangladesh to provide help and support to the insurgents, but India itself broke the sanctity of this clause by providing military and political assistance to Shanti Bahini in Chittagong Hill Tracts.

Article 10 restricted Bangladesh's power to sign a defense deal with a third party to improve its armed forces.

By dint of this treaty India was able to diminish Bangladesh's power to protect herself and the right to establish political and economic relations with other nations independently and consequently became the de-facto power over Bangladesh to whom the new born country had to depend for her security and economic development only to lose her relevance as a sovereign nation. Thus the entrapment of Bangladesh was complete.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source


So no thanks! Martians or no martians, we don't want this friendship!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

this man's Trial should happen along with 71's crime ? what shabag's youth opinion ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Eorl &#9876;;3907118 said:


> I think media just can't ruin their business talking against Pro-independent Mula.
> 
> I wonder How many TV channels came in the Media Market after 2008 election.



At least four new channel came after 2008 and all are own by BAL . and traditionally 905 of our media and media pesonlities are BAL . i have read some where Media also given money to telecast this drama .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> Should have take some pic. If police leave thse commie will be made kabob by public.



I would have taken ppicture if my mobiles camera was not working for one month . 
Bhai Zakir this not going to happened . Jamat don't have any mentality to hit opposition unless they are hit .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> How can you understand if you don't do your own research on the history of Indo-BD relation?
> 
> Here's what we got rid of with the death of the traitor Mujib: the 25-year Indo-BD Friendship treaty, parts of which imposed on us the following:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Article 4 practically eliminated Bangladesh's power to devise an independent foreign policy and made it compulsory for Bangladesh to consult India about any major foreign policy matter.
> 
> Article 5 forced Bangladesh to confer most favored nation status on India to clear the way for India to capture Bangladesh's economic market without any restrictions, but Bangladesh being a smaller economy was unable to avail itself of the opportunities of most favored nation status.
> 
> Article 8 ensured that if there was a military conflict between Bangladesh and India, Bangladesh, as a weaker power, could not seek help from outside world to protect its territorial integrity.
> 
> Article 9 was included to protect India's strategic interest in its insurgency infested North Eastern states by imposing restrictions on Bangladesh to provide help and support to the insurgents, but India itself broke the sanctity of this clause by providing military and political assistance to Shanti Bahini in Chittagong Hill Tracts.
> 
> Article 10 restricted Bangladesh's power to sign a defense deal with a third party to improve its armed forces.
> 
> By dint of this treaty India was able to diminish Bangladesh's power to protect herself and the right to establish political and economic relations with other nations independently and consequently became the de-facto power over Bangladesh to whom the new born country had to depend for her security and economic development only to lose her relevance as a sovereign nation. Thus the entrapment of Bangladesh was complete.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Source
> 
> 
> So no thanks! Martians or no martians, we don't want this friendship!



Please no one is begging for Bangladeshi friendship. If it were for me I would be more than happy to put a 20 foot wall all over the India Bangladesh border. The only reason Bangladesh attracts our attention is because because your Jamati brother can't say a sentence without India in it. don't blame your ineptitude on us.


----------



## Md Akmal

jaunty said:


> For the last couple of years that I have been on this forum the BD section has always been dominated by jamatis. Those who weren't exactly a part of that group kept quiet, for they would be labelled as dalals otherwise. I guess *this is the first time we are hearing the voice of real Bangladeshis here, people who represent this Bangladesh..nice to see the jamatis on a backfoot.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



@ You are hearing as because this protest has been sponsered by your money and Awami Leaque and at the back is "Chattro Union".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Al-zakir said:


> Judge for your self. Did you see any traditional Islamic values presence in that rally?
> 
> 
> 
> Nauzubillah min Zalik.



Yes i agree that there is no traditional Islamic values presence in that rally but that doesn't mean they are Bedeen. If you push people away by saying they are bedeen they might move towards bedeen. Its best to taught them islamic value than to push them away.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

University of South Carolina's Bangladeshi student Chamak wrote the song instantly after the starting of the Shahbagh movement and demanded hanging of the war criminals...

This is the combined performance of the song by BSA of University of South Carolina





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507817332594685

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Al-zakir said:


> So there are no diffrence beteween Bangladeshi and west Bengali?



There is a difference. We are independent they are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

A small child protesting demanding capital punishment of the war criminals..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. Ignore Loki (Zabaniya) and his/her misinformation. He/She is the same person who said he/she thinks that his/her father is a homosexual, "gay".
> 
> I am not Assamese but Sylheti and not even from the Sylhet division but the actual real Sylhet district itself i.e. not Molvi Bazar Sunamgonj.
> 
> 2. In our area, Sylhet proper (i.e. Sylhet district of the wider Sylhet division) a few would not consider Habigonjis (which is where I think Al-Zakir claims to be from) as real Sylhetis anyway.
> 
> 3. Ignore Al-Zakir's claim to speak for Sylhet. Sylhet hates rezakars and Jamatis like the rest of the country. Colonel Osmani (rahimahuAllah was a Sylheti from Sylhet proper like me, i.e. Golapganj afaik) and Jamatis have very little support. They have more support in Chittagong where recently they organized a hartal, but they can't do the same in Sylhet. Also Al-Zakir often speaks as if all Bangladeshis hold his views when he in fact is known on this forum as an anti-Hindu militant who swears and abuses people's families.
> 
> As you just saw now he is calling people "bedeen" (no religion/religion-less/anti-religion for non-Bengalis).
> 
> Jamatis have 4.6% support in Bangladesh as a whole and probably even that small percentage is less in Sylhet itself.
> 
> Ask Sylheti, @iajdani for more info about this.
> 
> Jamat's 2 seats came from Chittagong.
> 
> National Election Result 2008: Seat Wise Total Status
> 
> The link above has the results for the 2008 elections. Here the seats in the parliament are by Division.
> 
> Barisal: Awami League 16, BNP 2, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Chittagong ("Chottogram"): Awami League 32, BNP 18, *Jamat 2*
> 
> Dhaka: Awami League 87, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Rajshahi: Awami League 49, BNP 8, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Khulna: Awami League 30, BNP 2, Jamat 0
> 
> _Now for Sylhet, my home region and the most Islamic and conservative region in the entire country even more than Chittagong and where Al-Zakir claims that he is "from"._
> 
> Sylhet: Awami League 17, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Forget about loser Jamatis whom no one likes and who have found a refuge here in PDF, even the right wing BNP got no seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I don't like them that much the Awami League has strong support in Sylhet.
> 
> Chittagong is the strongest area for right-wing and Islamic parties (Jamat is a pseudo-Islamic party and not a legitimate one like Khilafah Majlis).
> 
> For Indians also @LaBong @KRAIT @Hellraiser007 @fateh71 @Contrarian and others I want you to pay attention to this because Al-Zakir often claims that Sylhet is this and Sylhet is that, whereas the real world shows Sylhetis are totally different from his false claims.
> 
> *We Sylhetis hate rezakars and Jamat* (their stronghold is in Chittagong) despite being the most Islamic region in Bangladesh and we do not want in any way to be thought of as pro-Jamat (astaghifrullah).



Last part was suppose to be a tease for you and @Al-zakir ,as both you adore each other don't take it seriously both of you.


----------



## fallstuff

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. Ignore Loki (Zabaniya) and his/her misinformation. He/She is the same person who said he/she thinks that his/her father is a homosexual, "gay".
> 
> I am not Assamese but Sylheti and not even from the Sylhet division but the actual real Sylhet district itself i.e. not Molvi Bazar Sunamgonj.
> 
> 2. In our area, Sylhet proper (i.e. Sylhet district of the wider Sylhet division) a few would not consider Habigonjis (which is where I think Al-Zakir claims to be from) as real Sylhetis anyway.
> 
> 3. Ignore Al-Zakir's claim to speak for Sylhet. Sylhet hates rezakars and Jamatis like the rest of the country. Colonel Osmani (rahimahuAllah was a Sylheti from Sylhet proper like me, i.e. Golapganj afaik) and Jamatis have very little support. They have more support in Chittagong where recently they organized a hartal, but they can't do the same in Sylhet. Also Al-Zakir often speaks as if all Bangladeshis hold his views when he in fact is known on this forum as an anti-Hindu militant who swears and abuses people's families.
> 
> As you just saw now he is calling people "bedeen" (no religion/religion-less/anti-religion for non-Bengalis).
> 
> Jamatis have 4.6% support in Bangladesh as a whole and probably even that small percentage is less in Sylhet itself.
> 
> Ask Sylheti, @iajdani for more info about this.
> 
> Jamat's 2 seats came from Chittagong.
> 
> National Election Result 2008: Seat Wise Total Status
> 
> The link above has the results for the 2008 elections. Here the seats in the parliament are by Division.
> 
> Barisal: Awami League 16, BNP 2, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Chittagong ("Chottogram"): Awami League 32, BNP 18, *Jamat 2*
> 
> Dhaka: Awami League 87, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Rajshahi: Awami League 49, BNP 8, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Khulna: Awami League 30, BNP 2, Jamat 0
> 
> _Now for Sylhet, my home region and the most Islamic and conservative region in the entire country even more than Chittagong and where Al-Zakir claims that he is "from"._
> 
> Sylhet: Awami League 17, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Forget about loser Jamatis whom no one likes and who have found a refuge here in PDF, even the right wing BNP got no seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I don't like them that much the Awami League has strong support in Sylhet.
> 
> Chittagong is the strongest area for right-wing and Islamic parties (Jamat is a pseudo-Islamic party and not a legitimate one like Khilafah Majlis).
> 
> For Indians also @LaBong @KRAIT @Hellraiser007 @fateh71 @Contrarian and others I want you to pay attention to this because Al-Zakir often claims that Sylhet is this and Sylhet is that, whereas the real world shows Sylhetis are totally different from his false claims.
> 
> *We Sylhetis hate rezakars and Jamat* (their stronghold is in Chittagong) despite being the most Islamic region in Bangladesh and we do not want in any way to be thought of as pro-Jamat (astaghifrullah).



His father maybe gay, but not Loki.



Hammer-fist said:


> 1. Ignore Loki (Zabaniya) and his/her misinformation. He/She is the same person who said he/she thinks that his/her father is a homosexual, "gay".
> 
> I am not Assamese but Sylheti and not even from the Sylhet division but the actual real Sylhet district itself i.e. not Molvi Bazar Sunamgonj.
> 
> 2. In our area, Sylhet proper (i.e. Sylhet district of the wider Sylhet division) a few would not consider Habigonjis (which is where I think Al-Zakir claims to be from) as real Sylhetis anyway.
> 
> 3. Ignore Al-Zakir's claim to speak for Sylhet. Sylhet hates rezakars and Jamatis like the rest of the country. Colonel Osmani (rahimahuAllah was a Sylheti from Sylhet proper like me, i.e. Golapganj afaik) and Jamatis have very little support. They have more support in Chittagong where recently they organized a hartal, but they can't do the same in Sylhet. Also Al-Zakir often speaks as if all Bangladeshis hold his views when he in fact is known on this forum as an anti-Hindu militant who swears and abuses people's families.
> 
> As you just saw now he is calling people "bedeen" (no religion/religion-less/anti-religion for non-Bengalis).
> 
> Jamatis have 4.6% support in Bangladesh as a whole and probably even that small percentage is less in Sylhet itself.
> 
> Ask Sylheti, @iajdani for more info about this.
> 
> Jamat's 2 seats came from Chittagong.
> 
> http://123.49.39.5/result/report4.php?lang=bn
> 
> The link above has the results for the 2008 elections. Here the seats in the parliament are by Division.
> 
> Barisal: Awami League 16, BNP 2, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Chittagong ("Chottogram"): Awami League 32, BNP 18, *Jamat 2*
> 
> Dhaka: Awami League 87, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Rajshahi: Awami League 49, BNP 8, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Khulna: Awami League 30, BNP 2, Jamat 0
> 
> _Now for Sylhet, my home region and the most Islamic and conservative region in the entire country even more than Chittagong and where Al-Zakir claims that he is "from"._
> 
> Sylhet: Awami League 17, BNP 0, *Jamat 0*
> 
> Forget about loser Jamatis whom no one likes and who have found a refuge here in PDF, even the right wing BNP got no seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I don't like them that much the Awami League has strong support in Sylhet.
> 
> Chittagong is the strongest area for right-wing and Islamic parties (Jamat is a pseudo-Islamic party and not a legitimate one like Khilafah Majlis).
> 
> For Indians also @LaBong @KRAIT @Hellraiser007 @fateh71 @Contrarian and others I want you to pay attention to this because Al-Zakir often claims that Sylhet is this and Sylhet is that, whereas the real world shows Sylhetis are totally different from his false claims.
> 
> *We Sylhetis hate rezakars and Jamat* (their stronghold is in Chittagong) despite being the most Islamic region in Bangladesh and we do not want in any way to be thought of as pro-Jamat (astaghifrullah).



His father maybe gay, but not Loki.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

sepoi said:


> a country run by diplomacy not by hating or making useless trouble .most of the bd ppl wants india bd a good bilateral relation by a fare policy.jamat cant do that . they are useless now .well some middleeast countries will be happy but we will be isolated from the rest of the world .5% jamat doesn't represent us .they were backfooted many days ago .just uses the BNP and BAL like a parasite.otherwise who cares the jamat .



If that's your pic in the avatar, I must say you're relative of Azam Khan  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Moander said:


> There is a difference. We are independent they are not.



What a joke


----------



## Moander

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> What a joke



is it?


----------



## Srinivas

Moander said:


> is it?




A delusional poster


----------



## Gonjo

We wont free the street, until the killer Rajakaars are hanged. This is not a political drama. And, there will be no DEBATE for this issue.

Hate to see, so many CHAGU (Goats/Jamati's)'s inside this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Gonjo said:


> We wont free the street, until the killer Rajakaars are hanged. This is not a political drama. And, there will be no DEBATE for this issue.
> 
> Hate to see, so many CHAGU (Goats/Jamati's)'s inside this forum.


we also need to make all political party to listen us.... time to force Awami , BNP and other parties to work on our national interests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> So there are no diffrence beteween Bangladeshi and west Bengali?



Yeah, West Bengal is Hindu-dominated and part of India. Hence, they are Indian nationality. Their ethnicity is Bengali. 

Similarly, a Bangladeshi is a nationality. A Garo can be a Bangladeshi, but not a Bengali. 

This is common classification. Seriously, I really don't understand your definition here. Care to enlighten me?  



akash57 said:


> We are a country situated in an area where we have India to our east, north and west. More so, our western border is with the state of West Bengal; this state is home to 91 million Bengalis (Assumption 1: we are disregarding the presence of other ethnicities).
> 
> *Since these protests are putting more pressure towards the banning of all religious based parties;* *closures of the many institutions of the already existing ones; and is shifting the country towards pure secularism, a question rises in one's mind.*
> 
> Without Islam, what real reason does a purely secular Bangladesh have to exist? (Assumption 2: we are disregarding the complexities of Bangladesh joining India)
> 
> Note: we are also considering the fact that Muslim communities do exist in secular India (regardless of their social status, be it high or low)
> 
> Taking these two assumptions and the above fact into account, I would like to know the opinion of all who read this post regardless of nationality.



One question: Just how are they going to do that? By magic? Is it really so easy to simply "ban" a party? 



Gonjo said:


> We wont free the street, until the killer Rajakaars are hanged. This is not a political drama. *And, there will be no DEBATE for this issue.*
> 
> Hate to see, so many CHAGU (Goats/Jamati's)'s inside this forum.



How very progressive of you. 

If you don't tolerate the people here, then don't comment. Go back to your little Facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

@Loki

Lol, I didn't mean these protests are going to be enough to ban Islamic parties. But I got what you're trying to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Gonjo said:


> We wont free the street, until the killer Rajakaars are hanged. This is not a political drama. And, there will be no DEBATE for this issue.
> 
> Hate to see, so many CHAGU (Goats/Jamati's)'s inside this forum.



what do you mean by 'we wont free the street'? who are these 'we'? it seems you have a fascist political agenda backed by the government. Grow up wee man!



Loki said:


> Yeah, West Bengal is Hindu-dominated and part of India. Hence, they are Indian nationality. Their ethnicity is Bengali.
> 
> Similarly, a Bangladeshi is a nationality. A Garo can be a Bangladeshi, but not a Bengali.
> 
> This is common classification. Seriously, I really don't understand your definition here. Care to enlighten me?
> 
> 
> 
> One question: Just how are they going to do that? By magic? Is it really so easy to simply "ban" a party?
> 
> 
> 
> How very progressive of you.
> 
> If you don't tolerate the people here, then don't comment. Go back to your little Facebook page.



I heard today there might be 'gondogol' in dhaka. Whats the scene in dhaka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> what do you mean by 'we wont free the street'? who are these 'we'? it seems you have a fascist political agenda backed by the government. Grow up wee man!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today there might be 'gondogol' in dhaka. Whats the scene in dhaka?



I support this protest in shahbagh .... does it make me rawami ? lmfao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> I support this protest in shahbagh .... does it make me rawami ? lmfao



showing support is one thing and eradicating democracy is another, it is known as fascism. Its highly likely you will be voting for awami league in the next selection or your father is an awami leaguer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. Ignore Loki (Zabaniya) and his/her misinformation. *He/She is the same person who said he/she thinks that his/her father is a homosexual, "gay".*)



bro this was really uncalled for & below the belt comment i deal with teens coming from broken homes & trust me they are all a gem of a people & if nurtured properly with emotional care then they can shine much more then you & me, orchestrating their plight for point scoring is truly inhuman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jahidus2005

this is total bullshit government propoganda , freaking awamiliege is ruining islam in bangladesh , why is all these people are wasting their valuable time bcz they just want the old guy death penalty ?lyk u freaking serious , most of the young generation in shahbag seems look like awamileige , they just ruinining bd reputation nothing else ,2014 t20 world cup coming up i am scared now if same things happen with bangladesh as like pakistan , all the young generation in bd need to focus how bangladeh can make t20 world cup one of the spectucular event in bd history so far instead of hanging out in these kinda crapy shahbag area with those cluless people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

jahidus2005 said:


> this is total bullshit government propoganda , freaking awamiliege is ruining islam in bangladesh , why is all these people are wasting their valuable time bcz they just want the old guy death penalty ?lyk u freaking serious , most of the young generation in shahbag seems look like awamileige , they just ruinining bd reputation nothing else ,2014 t20 world cup coming up i am scared now if same things happen with bangladesh as like pakistan , all the young generation in bd need to focus how bangladeh can make t20 world cup one of the spectucular event in bd history so far instead of hanging out in these kinda crapy shahbag area with those cluless people



can you explain how it is related with Islam ?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

BDforever said:


> I support this protest in shahbagh .... does it make me rawami ? lmfao



No it doesn't make you that but if you have any stand that goes against this progressive hypocrisy, surely you're going to be called one jamati, chagu, r$zakar by them  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

PlanetSoldier said:


> No it doesn't make you that but if you have any stand that goes against this progressive hypocrisy, surely you're going to be one jamati, chagu, r$zakar them  .



You can't be reasonable with them or else..... tui ******* tui *******

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> You can't be reasonable with them or else..... tui ******* tui *******



my opinion is these war criminals should be punished highest way. they are not right people to talk about Islamic policy. If those war criminals are out of Jamat then i have no problem with Jamat. So now tell me where is my stand now ?


----------



## eastwatch

jaunty said:


> hokkol? I guess that's Sylheti, not Bengali, right?



Hokkol/hokol is a coloqual Bengali, not necessarily that it is spoken in Sylhet only, that has derived from the word 'Shokol,' which means 'All' in English or 'Sare' in Hindi/Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> my opinion is these war criminals should be punished highest way. they are not right people to talk about Islamic policy. If those war criminals are out of Jamat then i have no problem with Jamat. So now tell me where is my stand now ?


Same here, they must be punished. I would still have problem with Jamat, they don't follow Islam. They are bhondo party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

animelive said:


> Same here, they must be punished. I would still have problem with Jamat, they don't follow Islam. They are bhondo party



Which party will you support ? In Bangladesh do think any party exist better then ''bhondo'' Jamat ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

monitor said:


> Which party will you support ? In Bangladesh do think any party exist better then ''bhondo'' Jamat ?



I would prefer BNP as they are less ruthless but they are ball less and confused party. Jamat uses religion to do bhondami so that is a no no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Someone sent me a mesage in my mobile phone that says, "Jamaat and Shibir attacked Dhaka." What could it mean? Can someone living in Dhaka send the latest news?


----------



## BDforever

eastwatch said:


> Someone sent me a mesage in my mobile phone that says, "Jamaat and Shibir attacked Dhaka." What could it mean? Can someone living in Dhaka send the latest news?


Jamaat and shibir are clashing with police seriously... some jamaate shot to police with gun and police return fire, some civilian , jamati got hit in that firing .. (. i have seen this on tv jamaati with gun today )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

^^^ opposite is the right . shibir brought out a procession in kawran Bazar area when the police try to stop them lesest news is one shibir activist died while 15 injured as police fire on them .
&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538;:&#2535;&#2534;: &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; 

&#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538;:&#2534;&#2539;: &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2404; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2537;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2539;&#2540;: &#2438;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404; &#2535;&#2534; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2437;&#2482;&#2495;&#2455;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2539;&#2539;: &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2539;&#2534;: &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;-&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2539;: &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2486;&#2498;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2539;: &#2438;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;, &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2451; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2536;: &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2463;&#2507;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2534;: &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2437;&#2482;&#2495;&#2455;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2486;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;: &#2537;&#2534;: &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2463;&#2480;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; 

&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465; &#2451; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2486;&#2503;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; Real-time News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> ^^^ opposite is the right . shibir brought out a procession in kawran Bazar area when the police try to stop them lesest news is one shibir activist died while 15 injured as police fire on them .
> &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2474;&#2507;&#2487;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2472;&#2504;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2497;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538;:&#2535;&#2534;: &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2486; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2535;&#2538;:&#2534;&#2539;: &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2535;&#2539; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2404; &#2438;&#2463;&#2453; &#2537;&#2534; &#2460;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2539;&#2540;: &#2438;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2535;&#2536;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2404; &#2535;&#2534; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2437;&#2482;&#2495;&#2455;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2539;&#2539;: &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2539;&#2534;: &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2434;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2482;&#2496;&#2455;-&#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2539;: &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2524;&#2453; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2486;&#2498;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2539;: &#2438;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;, &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2451; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470; &#2486;&#2507;&#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2536;: &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2468;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2463;&#2507;&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;:&#2538;&#2534;: &#2470;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2437;&#2482;&#2495;&#2455;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2486;&#2463;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495; &#2459;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2535;&#2537;: &#2537;&#2534;: &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2463;&#2480;&#2465;&#2503;&#2478; &#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2455;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2465; &#2451; &#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2486;&#2503;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2439;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2451; &#2453;&#2453;&#2463;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2441;&#2477;&#2527;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497;&#2482; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; Real-time News Network



lol check independent channel, jamati with gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> Jamaat and shibir are clashing with police seriously... some jamaate shot to police with gun and police return fire, some civilian , jamati got hit in that firing .. (. i have seen this on tv jamaati with gun today )



No He was police in civil uniform . If Shibir Jamat use firearms then more causalities could happen . they use only bricks sticks to safe them ,though some angry protester broke window of car .thats not acceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> No He was police in civil uniform . If Shibir Jamat use firearms then more causalities could happen . they use only bricks sticks to safe them ,though some angry protester broke window of car .thats not acceptable


may be .. but i do not like jamat to stop the war criminals' punishment.. if those war criminals are out from jamat then i have no problem with jamat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

BDforever said:


> lol check independent channel, jamati with gun



*Haven't we seen chatra league terrorists with guns? So, what options do the jamaatis have?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

T-Rex said:


> *Haven't we seen chatra league terrorists with guns? So, options do the jamaatis have?*



none of them are allowed to have guns... punish all whoever has gun except law enforcement forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

BDforever said:


> none of them are allowed to have guns... punish all whoever has gun except law enforcement forces



*You're being deliberately naive, you know that the rawami thugs are never going to be punished while the BAL is in power, don't you?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> I heard today there might be 'gondogol' in dhaka. Whats the scene in dhaka?



Hartal on Thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

T-Rex said:


> *You're being deliberately naive, you know that the rawami thugs are never going to be punished while the BAL is in power, don't you?*


 
it goes with all parties ... we need to stop them... ultimately we the general people are paying for dirty politics ... need to banned Awami, BNP, Jamat , Ershad and their supporting parties and need to form new party

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

you solitary ppl who has no friends doesnt mean the others dont want making a friend . its always useful.thats why NATO ,EU is so strong.while SAARC is dying , cos both side has ppl like you.whats wrong if india is our friend as well as pakistan too?you guys need to be more broad!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

sepoi said:


> you solitary ppl who has no friends doesnt mean the others dont want making a friend . its always useful.thats why NATO ,EU is so strong.while SAARC is dying , cos both side has ppl like you.whats wrong if india is our friend as well as pakistan too?you guys need to be more broad!


as long as they serve our national interests , i do not mind to have good relation with these countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

BDforever said:


> it goes with all parties ... we need to stop them... ultimately we the general people are paying for dirty politics ... need to banned Awami, BNP, Jamat , Ershad and their supporting parties and need to form new party



*Well, I don't mind that after BNP completes another term. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> you solitary ppl who has no friends doesnt mean the others dont want making a friend . its always useful.thats why NATO ,EU is so strong.*while SAARC is dying , cos both side has ppl like you.whats wrong if india is our friend as well as pakistan too?you guys need to be more broad!*



Are you really this shallow?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## akash57

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. We are Muslims and will remain Muslims.
> 
> Islam in Bangladesh is amongst the oldest in the world older than Indonesia, Pakistan, Morocco (maybe even Egypt) due to Said bin Abi Waqqas, a companion of the prophet coming to the area (radi'Allahu anhu).
> 
> 2. Nepal is Hindu but despite having the same religion does not merge with India.
> 
> 3. India would never want to annex Bangladesh as it has 150 million Muslims, dealing with Kashmir and Naxalites is bad enough but add 150 million Muslims who have vivid memories of statehood then that is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> 4. Do not understimate the importance of merely having your own state on the consciousness of a people. The Kuwaitis have their own flag, army, anthem and they would never accept being annexed by fellow Arab Muslims in Saudi or Iraq.
> 
> 5. There are religious groups that are indifferent or supportive of the Awami League e.g. Deobandis, Tableeghis, Fultolis who outnumber the Jamatis by far.
> 
> Some of these groups are also quite anti-Jamati.
> 
> Islam in Bangladesh does not equal Jamat or Maudoodism.
> 
> This is a gross overreaction to the whole issue.
> 
> Bangladesh is here to stay and going nowhere.
> 
> Jamatis on the other hand (despite what they say) ultimately want to destroy Bangladesh, i.e. its existence as a separate independent nation. The older leaders of Jamat have vivid memories of Pakistan days and nostalgia for it and believe it is a religious duty to be part of Pakistan. The younger members are not as Pakistano-philic but ultimately believe in a confederacy at least.
> 
> So it is Bangladeshi nationalists who are striving for an independent Bangladesh whilst Jamatis are striving for the end of an independent Bangladesh.



1. Muslim communities in India are Muslim and will also remain Muslim

2. A important part of my argument is that Bangladesh is bordered by India from three sides: east, north, and west. Is that the case for Nepal?

3. Assumption 2: we are disregarding the complexities of Bangladesh joining India. By this I meant to cut out annexation through war or the issues that would arise in such a situation.

4. The relations between Kuwait and other khaleej states and the relations between Bangladesh and India are not the same. Kuwait too, like Nepal, is not encased by another country on three fronts. Also, I'm not talking about annexation.

5. To be honest, I personally am at odds with Deobandis and Jamaat on certain matters and issues, but my main argument is about the need for a clear Islamic identity/political presence. My argument is not meant to shelter Jamaat and Jamaat alone.

Aside from the above, you seem to have a very twisted view of Jamaat, one that I've yet to hear from anyone before. You may accuse me of sympathizing with Jamaat now but this is what I see. I respect your views even though many a time they seem to be different from mine in one way or another, but don't you think that your view of Jamaat is too extreme? Or at least show some sort of proof for the whole they "believe it is a religious duty to be part of Pakistan" or that they're "Pakistano-philic". Post-1971 proof, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

150 mill tot population.
10 percent jamat equal to about 15 mill.

Go ahead awami leauge and other. Kill them all. They are sheep. They are not human. They bleed green. Go and kill them all.

Awami leauge is angels from sky while other are evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

sepoi said:


> thats why NATO ,EU is so strong.while SAARC is dying , cos both side has ppl like you.*whats wrong if india is our friend as well as pakistan too*?



DO U have any idea what U have just said. How many books have U read about India and its policy in S.asia. DO U know how independent "Bhutan", "nepal" and now "BD" is? And Europe is not S.asia and thus SAARC can *NOT* be EU. Even if I explain to u why, U won't get it as U have been given over doses of awami version of ettakturer chetona. 



Loki said:


> Are you really this shallow?



What do U expect from people who fall for awami-indian version of Ettakturer chetona. The real threat to this country is ignorance and shabag fasicism & lunnacy is a result of 41 years of fabrication of history and ignorance. Add to that awami budhijibis and a non-existent national security apparatus , viola U get a perfect system for producing such shallow lots.



BDforever said:


> may be .. but i do not like jamat to stop the war criminals' punishment.. if those war criminals are out from jamat then i have no problem with jamat



Disliking them doesn't give U the right to call for all sorts of criminal acts & injustice against them. First U falsely blamed them solely for todays violence (where they were clearly victims) and then when some one posted a link U labelled him Jamati and now this post. DO U see how conceited your mentality is? Some progotisils U folks R?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> What do U expect from people who fall for awami-indian version of Ettakturer chetona. The real threat to this country is ignorance and shabag fasicism & lunnacy is a result of 41 years of fabrication of history and ignorance. Add to that awami budhijibis and a non-existent national security apparatus , viola U get a perfect system for producing such shallow lots.



I don't know man. SAARC's regional trade is even lower than the GCC, and he's comparing SAARC to the EU and NATO  

SAARC doesn't have any regional security apparatus. 

I just find it sad that parts of the young generation had become so shallow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> I don't know man. SAARC's regional trade is even lower than the GCC, and he's comparing SAARC to the EU and NATO
> 
> I just find it sad that parts of the young generation had become so shallow.



U see Indians. They know a lot about contemporary affairs around the world.Forget world affairs just Ask one of these ignorant bangladeshi about 75 sepahi-janata biplav, difference between Bangladeshi & bengali nationalism, who was AK fazlul haq, titumir, Khiliji, CHT insurgency & they will just keep on staring at U, specially those Shabag walas. Otherwise sepoi here couldn't have said that this drama is non-partisan after seeing the type of people giving speeches there and leading this drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Ok i went to shahbag today, the hype was for nothing. There were hardly 2k leftists shouting like idiots. Most went to have some good time and just to see what was happening along with their family. It is more like a mela

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

animelive said:


> Ok i went to shahbag today, the hype was for nothing. There were hardly 2k leftists shouting like idiots. Most went to have some good time and just to see what was happening along with their family. It is more like a mela



How many packets of biryani did U eat?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Luffy 500 said:


> How many packets of biryani did U eat?








.
.
.
.
.
just went there to see the situation, no biryani  


btw i heard Jamaat funded organizations are going to be taken over by govt. That any true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

animelive said:


> btw i heard Jamaat funded organizations are going to be taken over by govt. That any true?[/QUOTE]
> 
> No idea. But given awami bakshali track record anything is possible by these crooks. I am not sure about islami Bank though. Majority share there are owned by influential members from gulf states.
> People from all walks of life, political ideology & religion have their money there. But then again projonmo chattoris support such demands with ekkaturer chetona.
> 
> if the facist demands from shabag becomes a reality ,we will be on our way to become kim Jong ills N.korea. ....... Oh Sorry.. Do U understand what's kim Jong ills N.korea is?:undecided:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

animelive said:


> Ok i went to shahbag today, the hype was for nothing. There were hardly 2k leftists shouting like idiots. Most went to have some good time and just to see what was happening along with their family. It is more like a mela



@ I heard that at night all nonsense activites are taking place.

@ Some girls complained that they were forced to do ....... All the mastans (chattro Leaque) are involved ???


----------



## animelive

Luffy 500 said:


> No idea. But given awami bakshali track record anything is possible by these crooks. I am not sure about islami Bank though. Majority share there are owned by influential members from gulf states.
> People from all walks of life, political ideology & religion have their money there. But then again projonmo chattoris support such demands with ekkaturer chetona.
> 
> if the facist demands from shabag becomes a reality ,we will be on our way to become kim Jong ills N.korea. ....... Oh Sorry.. Do U understand what's kim Jong ills N.korea?



Well i heard that Manarat school might be changed completely by the leftists. Btw a friend of mine got questioned by the police if he was shibir just because he had beard. Baler andolon to Islam dhongsho kore dibe  bad days ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

@apo_mEaTgRiNdEr ,Bhai I am waiting for some Indians along with Hammer to call U jamati.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

haha comon man you know this well what i mean 


Loki said:


> Are you really this shallow?


----------



## Luffy 500

animelive said:


> Well i heard that Manarat school might be changed completely by the leftists. Btw a friend of mine got questioned by the police if he was shibir just because he had beard. Baler andolon to Islam dhongsho kore dibe  bad days ahead



If U understand this then why thank that's lunney hammaer's post?


----------



## sepoi

digonto media chairman spend 200 million $ for some us lobist . when i heard the news i was like omg thats a rich bitchh  . Some cheap packets of tehari is nothing


animelive said:


> .
> .
> .
> .s
> .
> just went there to see the situation, no biryani
> 
> 
> btw i heard Jamaat funded organizations are going to be taken over by govt. That any true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Luffy 500 said:


> If U understand this then why thank that's lunney hammaer's post?


Because as much as i hate the ones leading this **** and what it stands for, i despise bhondo Jamat leaders too, not sure if they did war crimes but because of their hypocrisy and use of Islam without following it properly. 
and well... i like flame baits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Luffy 500 said:


> @apo_mEaTgRiNdEr ,Bhai I am waiting for some Indians along with Hammer to call U jamati.



Let me begin the auspicious occasion by decaring @apo_mEaTgRiNdEr as a Jamati.


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> btw i heard Jamaat funded organizations are going to be taken over by govt. That any true?



It's a strong possibility. But not confirmed.


----------



## sepoi

why you always bring BAL? Talk normal and neutral pls.you are one jamat brainwashed doesnt mean that other ppl are also brainwashed by aawamileage too and here is your answer.before talk craps check this pic  awamileague jamat vai vai . hasina nizami togather SHEIKH HASINA AND NIZAMI TOGETHER (BOTH WAR CRIMINALS) - YouTube


Luffy 500 said:


> DO U have any idea what U have just said. How many books have U read about India and its policy in S.asia. DO U know how independent "Bhutan", "nepal" and now "BD" is? And Europe is not S.asia and thus SAARC can *NOT* be EU. Even if I explain to u why, U won't get it as U have been given over doses of awami version of ettakturer chetona.
> 
> 
> 
> What do U expect from people who fall for awami-indian version of Ettakturer chetona. The real threat to this country is ignorance and shabag fasicism & lunnacy is a result of 41 years of fabrication of history and ignorance. Add to that awami budhijibis and a non-existent national security apparatus , viola U get a perfect system for producing such shallow lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Disliking them doesn't give U the right to call for all sorts of criminal acts & injustice against them. First U falsely blamed them solely for todays violence (where they were clearly victims) and then when some one posted a link U labelled him Jamati and now this post. DO U see how conceited your mentality is? Some progotisils U folks R?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

@sepoi and now U guys R bhai Bhai with awami league/leftist thugs. Enjoy their bakhshali embrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

first i thought you get my point! alas you are not even closer. well i nvr said EU and SAARC has the same standard. i said is not happening cause for the ppl like you who realy doesnt want the SAARC become a stronger platform .read my post again pls .. first try to understand the post tehn comment.now who is the shallow?


Loki said:


> I don't know man. SAARC's regional trade is even lower than the GCC, and he's comparing SAARC to the EU and NATO
> 
> SAARC doesn't have any regional security apparatus.
> 
> I just find it sad that parts of the young generation had become so shallow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

@luffy500 my hate list,no 1.BAL 2.JAMAT 3.BAM 4.BNP 5.JAPA . So your spell become all useless to me


----------



## PlanetSoldier

monitor said:


> Which party will you support ? In Bangladesh do think any party exist better then ''bhondo'' Jamat ?



What I believe is BAL is no. 1 r$azakar b$astard party in Bangladesh (starting from 1962/63). For BAL all other parties had to be like it. Jamat's problem is they collaborated in genocide during our Liberation war and other than Muslim no one can be with this party because of its religion centric politics. Banning both these parties there might come one environment where people can support a party. 

Now I tell you a fact hard to believe. Tofail once told my friend that there's no democracy in both BAL and BNP...if there is democracy in Bangladesh, it's only in Jamat. He's been late to feel this fact after being alienated by the younger ones who took cabinet positions. Now guess how hypocrite our politicians are...he is still acting before people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Anubis

PlanetSoldier said:


> What I believe is BAL is no. 1 r$azakar b$astard party in Bangladesh (starting from 1962/63). For BAL all other parties had to be like it. Jamat's problem is they collaborated in genocide during our Liberation war and other than Muslim no one can be with this party because of its religion centric politics. Banning both these parties there might come one environment where people can support a party.
> 
> Now I tell you a fact hard to believe. Tofail once told my friend that there's no democracy in both BAL and BNP...if there is democracy in Bangladesh, it's only in Jamat. He's been late to feel this fact after being alienated by the younger ones who took cabinet positions. Now guess how hypocrite our politicians are...he is still acting before people.



Jamaat is also free from family based monarchy style politics to an extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

BDforever said:


> may be .. but i do not like jamat to stop the war criminals' punishment.. if those war criminals are out from jamat then i have no problem with jamat



War criminals are everywhere, BAL has more war criminals than any other party in BD. Two current ministers are war criminals, it proves there are many at all levels. Don't you see BAL....is it hypocrisy or eccentricity? Current happenings in BD are targeted for a specific party Jamat and you are saying you have no problem with Jamat. BAL at least has no right to stage a tribunal for war crime because 1st it itself is infested with them, 2nd it committed countless crimes against humanity until now and 3rdBAL can't do anything unbiased, transparent. Thank god they couldn't start the Padma bridge work otherwise I wouldn't get on the bridge with my car....who knows when it collapses midway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Ok i went to shahbag today, the hype was for nothing. There were hardly 2k leftists shouting like idiots. Most went to have some good time and just to see what was happening along with their family. It is more like a mela



But did you fly this long from Kuwait to join the stupids  ?



animelive said:


> Well i heard that Manarat school might be changed completely by the leftists. Btw a friend of mine got questioned by the* police if he was shibir just because he had beard.* Baler andolon to Islam dhongsho kore dibe  bad days ahead



Is the police gonna ask the same question if we send one Metallica member there  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> If U understand this then why thank that's lunney hammaer's post?



Hahaha @animelive ...it's a burning question to Luffy  . Luffy did you complete school yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

sepoi said:


> @luffy500 my hate list,no 1.BAL 2.JAMAT 3.BAM 4.BNP 5.JAPA . So your spell become all useless to me



Place no. 1 should be combinedly taken by both BAL and BNP ...both are champions  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Hahaha @animelive ...it's a burning question to Luffy  . Luffy did you complete school yet?



From what I know, he's in medical school.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

PlanetSoldier said:


> But did you fly this long from Kuwait to join the stupids  ?
> Is the police gonna ask the same question if we send one Metallica member there  ?



i don't think anyone is that stupid. I came back for a week to join my cousin's wedding which ended last night. Met a few awami netas in there btw. They eat in a really uncivilized manner 


They wuld think some pagla dorbesh baba came to join Shahbag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> Are you really this shallow?



He is just naive, not shallow


----------



## M_Saint

Al-zakir said:


> Awami maulana. Not surprise. Just wait one more year Maulana. Kabor ache.


It's not surprising that the Kora Sunni/Mazar Pujari/Olama League's Mullas are asking for JI leader's hanging and U aren't gonna believe that these lots have been running their shows for very long time. I have witnessed Naime, Hashimi of CTG giving fotua to kill JI/SHIBIR activists and I know for fact that is all about money and interest. I think Moulana Moududi had made a big mistake by directly revealing the bedati ness of Mazar worshiping, he should have been more diplomatic. Sometimes hard truth are very dangerous to swallow. Historically though, there has always been sold out Alims/Mullahs and Sholikia's Imam has proved it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Naved

Loki said:


> From what I know, he's in medical school.


Medical School Is not kid's school .


----------



## M_Saint

Syed Naved said:


> Without Islam we're nothing. If they fight for the war criminals who did raape,genocide ; let them do what they want. but If they want to make BD Islamless nation, as a muslim we've to protest. Islam only Islam is our first identity, than we're Bangladeshi.
> So,they've to remember one thing in mind, no mater a bangladeshi support which party, but if it is about Islam, all will stand in a same line than So we won't tolerate if Islam base politics banned,or islamic religious party banned. as bcoz all the Islamic party are not jamaat's wing & they've no relation with politics.


Islam and politics/ethics/state,entity's affairs are all interlinked. Rasul (Pubh) established first well-fair state in Madina, from which Islam spread. JI just wanted to follow up with it. Nothing more AFAIK.



aazidane said:


> Whats bangla for viva la revolution?.....let these kids have their moment in the spotlight.



I think 'Biplob Beche Thak' !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Syed Naved said:


> Medical School Is not kid's school .



Um...yeah, I know...

World needs more doctors you know


----------



## M_Saint

monitor said:


> I would have taken ppicture if my mobiles camera was not working for one month .
> Bhai Zakir this not going to happened . Jamat don't have any mentality to hit opposition unless they are hit .





monitor said:


> Jamat don't have any mentality to hit opposition unless they are hit .


BRO, tell this to thousand, million times to deaf-indoctrinated but I don't think they would ever change. My life has completely got transformed from an incident when I saw 3 arm less SHIBIR activists getting killed by AWAMY goons and next day read 'SHIBIRER ONTOR KOLOHE TIN JON NIHOTO' at news papers. Although only true to their cause was SHIBIRI statement among many news paper's lies, hardly anyone paid attention to it. Until today a very few of the SHIBIR's mouth pieces follows the similar path of truism whilst BATIL lies, make statistics, create fabrication to continue with CHORER MAAR BORO GHOLA & CHURI TO CHURI abar SHINAJURY creedo. Unfortunatelly many believe what news papers write and BATIL says, probably I would do the same but by the grace of Almighty it has helped me to get to the bottom of many mysterious things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

animelive said:


> Same here, they must be punished. I would still have problem with Jamat, they don't follow Islam. They are bhondo party


What part Islam doesn't JI follow? On what basis U call them Vondo? Do U think vondoness and 
giving lives go hand by hand? Isn't it paradoxical as vondos always try to prevail for material greed whereas JI leaders are proven honest, sincere to humanitarian even by commies's lens?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Tridibans said:


> Let me begin the auspicious occasion by decaring @apo_mEaTgRiNdEr as a Jamati.



apo_meatgrinder has sent me a friend request which I have accepted, ignore Luffy4.6 (4.6% is the share of the Jamati vote in Bangladesh) since as usual a Jamati is talking nonsense in the same way one of them claimed that the Bangladesh national cricket team never went to Shahbagh, or another claimed I wasn't even Bangladeshi.


Jamatis are a source of deliberate false "information (misinformation) so do not believe anything they say or spread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Bangladesh section as lively as ever. Lot of barking and a lot of tail wagging going on with loving glances at the master.


----------



## M_Saint

BDforever said:


> my opinion is these war criminals should be punished highest way. they are not right people to talk about Islamic policy. If those war criminals are out of Jamat then i have no problem with Jamat. So now tell me where is my stand now ?


First Off, there isn't any war criminal in jamaat. But it seems hardly a mater whether JI walas scream with facts because their method of conveying facts, lifestyle seem doesn't bode well with generation of Gangnam style. But the flag bearer of such hedonistic lot couldn't prove iota of JI leader's involvement beyond any reasonable doubt after spending millions and many years. So, JI walas were being war criminals was synonymous to Saddam seating on WMD and Anna Nicole marrying 90 yrs out of sheer love, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Luffy 500 said:


> DO U have any idea what U have just said. How many books have U read about India and its policy in S.asia. DO U know how independent "Bhutan", "nepal" and now "BD" is? And Europe is not S.asia and thus SAARC can *NOT* be EU. Even if I explain to u why, U won't get it as U have been given over doses of awami version of ettakturer chetona.
> 
> 
> 
> What do U expect from people who fall for awami-indian version of Ettakturer chetona. The real threat to this country is ignorance and shabag fasicism & lunnacy is a result of 41 years of fabrication of history and ignorance. Add to that awami budhijibis and a non-existent national security apparatus , viola U get a perfect system for producing such shallow lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Disliking them doesn't give U the right to call for all sorts of criminal acts & injustice against them. First U falsely blamed them solely for todays violence (where they were clearly victims) and then when some one posted a link U labelled him Jamati and now this post. DO U see how conceited your mentality is? Some progotisils U folks R?



read my previous posts again and again and clarify that 1. who did I label Jamati ? 2. solely blaming them for 2 reason , (a) previous violence by them (b) news report, then i used 'may be' to correct me 3. you did not mention i also talked against all political parties voilence, what do you say about that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

even better they didnt fight for the foods  ,its our another epic culture fight for the foods even there are plenty more  .I saw that in many occasions .we eat like jahake bole noli dubaiwa khaowa 


animelive said:


> i don't think anyone is that stupid. I came back for a week to join my cousin's wedding which ended last night. Met a few awami netas in there btw. They eat in a really uncivilized manner
> 
> 
> They wuld think some pagla dorbesh baba came to join Shahbag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

He's the one wearing a blindfold.he asked me how much books i read! haha i lost some of my neurons by his post! he is the one terribly missguided person,just leave luffy.I dont take anything seriously from her 


BDforever said:


> read my previous posts again and again and clarify that 1. who did I label Jamati ? 2. solely blaming them for 2 reason , (a) previous violence by them (b) news report, then i used 'may be' to correct me 3. you did not mention i also talked against all political parties voilence, what do you say about that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

sepoi said:


> He's the one wearing a blindfold.he asked me how much books i read! haha i lost some of my neurons by his post! he is the one terribly missguided person,just leave luffy.I dont take anything seriously from her



from now we will use " you are political party supporter not bangladeshi" term

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> He's the one wearing a blindfold.he asked me how much books i read! haha i lost some of my neurons by his post! he is the one terribly missguided person,just leave luffy.I dont take anything seriously from her



You can not even sum up your thoughts but still talking garbage here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@idune  , you are political party supporter not bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> digonto media chairman spend 200 million $ for some us lobist . when i heard the news i was like omg thats a rich bitchh  . Some cheap packets of tehari is nothing



As I pointed out before like gullible Shahbagh mob you took what Awami league and its media propagated. *Show the proof that "digonto media chairman spend 200 million $ for some us lobist".*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

Shahbagh: A big no to establishment politics

Photo: Habibul Haque/ Drik News
Syed Fattahul Alim

Is what is happening at Shahbagh purely an outburst of youthful energy from a generation that did not witness the War of Independence, but want to be part of it? Is it that they only want to feel the revolution that once inspired their predecessors to rise up in arms and fight the enemies of the motherland? But what compelled those youths to choose that particular moment of time of February 5 to start their agitation at Shahbagh? What was in the verdict against Quader Mollah that stretched their patience beyond the limit?

The young generation have long been fed with conflicting and partisan versions of the history of the War of Independence. They are being confused everyday by the propaganda machines of the two mainstream political forces and their leadership about who played what role and who were the real champions of the War. In the maelstrom, the many vital truths about the war have been submerged. But they want to know the truth. They know that the War was won at the cost of great sacrifices made by the people. They also know that there were traitors who sided with the enemies against the people and their aspirations.

But the post-liberation governments left the issue of settling the score with past mostly unresolved. A general amnesty was announced for the type of collaborators who did not participate in serious crimes like looting, torturing, killing and rape. But the task of bringing the perpetrators of serious crimes to justice remained unfinished. Neither was the politics that had engendered the war criminals dealt with in the light of the post-liberation reality. As a result, the unresolved issues were allowed to fester.

The young generation now assembled at Shahbagh square have been watching the International War Crimes Tribunal (ICT) constituted by the incumbent Awmi League government with great interest and expectation. But of late, the behaviour of Jamaat and its student activists on the streets in protest against trials of their leaders at ICT and the way the police have been responding to it unsettled them. Threat of civil war issued by Jamaat in case the ICT awarded capital punishment to Quader Mollah and the showing of 'V' for victory sign when the Tribunal finally sentenced him to life imprisonment proved to be the last straw. The rebellious generation smelled a rat in the whole business. So they turned out in zillions and started their protest at Shahbagh crossing.

Apparently, the mammoth rally does not have a long list of demands to the government. For the time being, they appear to be confined to a single issue, which is only capital punishment to Quader Mollah.

A deeper look at the unforeseen event unfolding at Shahbagh will reveal something more than what meets the eye. The assemblage of the youths with its following across the nation and beyond, though still nascent in its development and amorphous in its configuration, is rather clear in its assessment of the predominant politics in the country. From that standpoint, the demand for death sentence to Quader Mollah is but shorthand for a &#8220;big no&#8221; to the establishment politics, whether in power, or in opposition.

That is why no political party is being allowed to grab the stage and use it as their platform.

Small wonder the ruling AL's Joint General Secretary Mahbubul Alam Hanif was heckled by the crowd when he tried to use the platform for his own political agenda. *And after that no political party has been allowed any opportunity to address the gathering. And no slogan of any particular political party is also getting any currency among the crowd. The slogans being chanted at the assemblage are being created on the spot.*

The common message of the slogans is that they are not happy with the current state of politics and governance. So they are trying to rekindle the spirit of 1971.

Why has that spirit become so necessary now? Because the youths of 1980s and '90s in their teens, twenties and early thirties, are shocked at the behaviour of the official claimants to the legacy of that great Liberation War and the nasty rivalries they are embroiled in to grab state power. They are aghast at the greed, corruption and conspiracies they are involved in in the guise of politics of constituency in the elections. So they have decided to rise up against this evil empire of the capitulationists and time-servers who betrayed the causes of Liberation War, of the people and of building an exploitation-free, democratic and prosperous Bangladesh.

That is why under the rubric of &#8220;Hang Quader Mollah&#8221; or &#8220;Hang Rajakars,&#8221; the protesters are actually pressing for a wholesale change in the entire discourse of politics currently in practice.

We have hailed the exuberance and the zest for change demonstrated by the youths at Shahbagh. It is now time they began to think. To decide the next course of action they need to further close their ranks. They need ideas and leadership so that their boundless energy may be harnessed and channelled to build a new Bangladesh.

Shahbagh: A big no to establishment politics


----------



## idune

BDforever said:


> @idune  , you are political party supporter not bangladeshi



My politics is for fair and just cause for every Bangladeshi, be that Awami League, BNP, Jamaat, JP. Labeling someone or granting citizenship is out of you league.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

she is the one sexy blonde jamati 


BDforever said:


> @idune  , you are political party supporter not bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

idune said:


> My politics is for fair and just cause for every Bangladeshi, be that Awami League, BNP, Jamaat, JP. Labeling someone or granting citizenship is out of you league.



you are funny  you did not clarify who did i label ? typical politician

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> digonto media chairman spend 200 million $ for some us lobist . when i heard the news i was like omg thats a rich bitchh  . Some cheap packets of tehari is nothing



There is no proof of that. And lobbying is perfectly legal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> she is the one sexy jamati





sepoi said:


> digonto media chairman spend 200 million $ for some us lobist . when i heard the news i was like omg thats a rich bitchh  . Some cheap packets of tehari is nothing



As I pointed out before like gullible Shahbagh mob you took what Awami league and its media propagated. Why don't you*show the proof that "digonto media chairman spend 200 million $ for some us lobist".*. Why are you running away like *talpatar sepoi*?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

who ran away?you wanted this? here is the link. had a type mistake i was about to type 20 million. anyway mir kashem ali spend 25 million$ . a moral bankrupt . now stop barking


idune said:


> As I pointed out before like gullible Shahbagh mob you took what Awami league and its media propagated. Why don't you*show the proof that "digonto media chairman spend 200 million $ for some us lobist".*. Why are you running away like *talpatar sepoi*?



Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> who ran away?you wanted this? here is the link. had a type mistake i was about to type 20 million. anyway mir kashem ali spend 25 million$ . a moral bankrupt . now stop barking
> 
> Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh



Allegation is not proof of actually transferring those funds. And where do you think they'd get hold of that kind of money? Do you know how much $25 million is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

hiring a lobbist is legal but a moral bankrupt i said. soja banglay bolle dalal vara kora .sounds odd .like an example you can marry 100 chicks is a legal but ppl will call you luccha . something like that


Loki said:


> There is no proof of that. And lobbying is perfectly legal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> hiring a lobbist is legal but a moral bankrupt i said. soja banglay bolle dalal vara kora .sounds odd .like an example you can marry 100 chicks is a legal but ppl will call you luccha . something like that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

Loki said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


>



Um, just a question: Did you even read the article you posted?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

PlanetSoldier said:


> What I believe is BAL is no. 1 r$azakar b$astard party in Bangladesh (starting from 1962/63). For BAL all other parties had to be like it. Jamat's problem is they collaborated in genocide during our Liberation war and other than Muslim no one can be with this party because of its religion centric politics. Banning both these parties there might come one environment where people can support a party.
> 
> Now I tell you a fact hard to believe. Tofail once told my friend that there's no democracy in both BAL and BNP...if there is democracy in Bangladesh, it's only in Jamat. He's been late to feel this fact after being alienated by the younger ones who took cabinet positions. Now guess how hypocrite our politicians are...he is still acting before people.





RiasatKhan said:


> Jamaat is also free from family based monarchy style politics to an extent.



Yet people want them dead yet they cry for democracy every day. What's the problem here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> What's the problem here?



They are delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Al-zakir said:


> Yet people want them dead yet they cry for democracy every day. What's the problem here?



I don't want the Jamaatis dead.I want those who massacred people in '71 dead!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> I don't want the Jamaatis dead.I want those who massacred people in '71 dead!



Are you implying to the ones who actively participated in the massacres and in combat? Who knows? They may already be dead. As in killed in action. Though a rag-tag force, the Mukti-Bahini were by no means an ineffective force. 

However, it still needs to be verified through investigations that may have to go beyond Bangladesh. I doubt all the information are here. 

People like Bhutto, Tikka Khan and Yaha Khan are long dead. 

Again, lobbying against Bangladesh's creation is a different matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> Are you implying to the ones who actively participated in the massacres and in combat? Who knows? They may already be dead. As in killed in action. Though a rag-tag force, the Mukti-Bahini were by no means an ineffective force.
> 
> However, it still needs to be verified through investigations that may have to go beyond Bangladesh. I doubt all the information are here.
> 
> People like Bhutto, Tikka Khan and Yaha Khan are long dead.
> 
> Again, lobbying against Bangladesh's creation is a different matter.



Not in combat.........they were military and had orders........but the ones who were our people,betrayed us and killed or actively helped to kill innocent people...i don't like em!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mattrixx

Slogans, songs fill air on 8th day of protest





Like previous days, people from all walks of life irrespective of age, sex and class gathered at the protest venue wholeheartedly since the morning to express solidarity with the protesters.

The students of Philosophy Department of Dhaka University also joined the protest in the morning.

Our correspondent also reported that the students of different schools and colleges of the city were seen coming to the Shahbagh venue.

They were joining the demonstration chanting various slogans demanding capital punishment for all war criminals including Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami assistant secretary general Abdul Quader Mollah.

Prof Abul Barakat, chairman of Janata Bank, visited Shahbagh in the morning and expressed his solidarity with the protest.

Barakat said he appreciated the way by which the new generation has been launching the movement.

The protesters also bins a rumour that they urged the countrymen to refrain themselves from celebration Pahela Falgun, heralding the arrival of spring, the king of all seasons.

The demonstrators under the banner of 'Bloggers and Online Activist Network' started the protest on February 5, hours after the Jamaat leader was given life imprisonment in a war crimes case.

Though the 'Bloggers and Online Activist Network' started the demonstration, soon it transformed into a people's movement.

The protesters on Sunday submitted a six-point charter to the Speaker, demanding death penalty for all war criminals including Mollah, and revocation of the state's power to grant them amnesty.

The other demands include an amendment to the International Crimes Tribunal Act, allowing appeals against inadequate punishment and disposal of appeals from both the defence and the prosecution within three months of their filing.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on the same day thanked the youths for raising voice against the 1971 war criminals.

On Sunday, the members of Bangladesh National Cricket Team joined the protest and expressed their solidarity.

The organiser held a grand rally at Shahbagh intersection on Friday where tens of thousands thronged and called for the death penalty for all war criminals of the Liberation War.



RiasatKhan said:


> Not in combat.........they were military and had orders........but the ones who were our people,betrayed us and killed or actively helped to kill innocent people...i don't like em!



Some ppl here u cant make them understand what u want or what ppl want or what happened, they will just play same broken records.
Not all of them u know whom I referring to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Bangladesh awakens in silence




Millions of people across the country held a three-minute silence at 4pm on Tuesday in an unprecedented show of unity with the Shahbagh movement pressing for execution of all war criminals, including Jamaat-e-Islami leader Abdul Quader Molla.

On Monday, the protesters from the centre stage at Shahbagh, now christened Ganajagaran Mancha, called upon the people to stand three minutes in silence to express their solidarity with the movement that demands death penalty for all war criminals.

The Shahbagh protesters continued their demonstration for the eighth straight day on Tuesday.

Tens of thousands of people imbued with the spirit of the Liberation War started to converge at the protest venue, which is known as &#8216;Projonmo Chottor&#8217;, from noon.

There was then a 60-second countdown in the Ganajagaran Mancha. The huge human gathering at Shahbagh came to calm after it was at 4pm.

Lucky Akter, a frontline activist who with her fiery voice has been leading the slogans for the thousands of youths at Shahbagh, broke open the silence at 4:03pm.

Education Minister Nurul Islam Nahid, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu, CPB leader Muhajidul Islam Selim, Former Vice-President of Dhaka University Central Students&#8217; Union (DUCSU) Mahfuza Khanam, top cultural personalities like Nasiruddin Yusuf Bachchu and Ramendru Majumder stood in silence for three minutes at Prajanma Chattar to express their solidarity.

The Members of Parliament expressed their solidarity by standing up in front of the south plaza of the Parliament Complex.

Tofail Ahmed, Shirin Sharmin Chowdhury, ASM Firoj, Segufta Yasmin Emili, Mainuddin Khan Badal, Mujibul Haque, Khan Tipu Sultan, Mamataz Begum, Tarana Halim, Fazilatunessa Bappi, Shahriar Alam, RAM Obaidul Muktadir Chowdhury, Ataur Rahman Atik, Abdur Rahman, Murad Hasan and Tanvir Shakil Joy were present there.

Cabinet members, Secretaries and all other officials and employees of the Secretariat also observed the silence programme in front of the Secretariat.

Communications Minister Obaidul Quader, Shipping Minister Shajahan Khan, State Minister for Home Shamsul Haque Tuku, State Minister for Information and Communication Technology Yafesh Osman and Chittagong Hill Tracts (CHT) Affairs Minister Dipankar Talukdar were, among others, present.

The leaders of the ruling Awami League-led Grand Alliance also observed the silence on the premises of Central Shaheed Minar.

The left-leaning political parties like Communist Party of Bangladesh (CPB) and Bangladesh Samajtantrik Dal (BaSaD) observed the silence in the city&#8217;s Paltan.

Bangladesh Bank officials, led by Bangladesh Bank Governor Atiur Rahman, observed the silence in front of the central bank in the city&#8217;s Motijheel.

Students and teachers of different colleges and universities, including Dhaka University, also observed the programme.

Before 4pm, traffic movement on the streets in the city came to a halt as the people irrespective of age, sex and class started pouring out on the streets to join the solidarity gesture.

bdnews24.com district correspondents reported that the similar silence was also observed across the country.

The weeklong protest has also prompted solidarity protests by non-resident Bangladeshis at their respective cities abroad.

Blogger and Online Activist Network initiated the nonstop protest at Shahbagh intersection hours after the International Crimes Tribunal-2 on Feb 5 sentenced Jamaat-e-Islami leader Molla to life in prison for crimes against humanity during the Liberation War in 1971.

Hundreds of thousands of people from all walks of life expressed their solidarity with the young men and women by joining a massive rally last Friday. They also took an oath to continue their movement until Molla is awarded death sentence and vowed to fight anti-liberation forces like Jamaat-e-Islami and its student wing Islami Chhatra Shibir.

They also pledged to boycott all business and social organisations, including media outlets, of the party.

The movement has already spread across the country and even to the Bangladesh diaspora abroad.

The Jamaat had opposed Bangladesh's independence and sided with Pakistani troops during the 1971 Liberation War, in which three million died and more than quarter of a million women were dishonoured. The Jamaat activists staffed the auxiliary support forces of the Pakistani army like the Razakars, Al Badr and Al Shams who masterminded the mass murders. Exterminating the Bengali intelligentsia was their main target.

Jamaat is a key constituent of the BNP-led 18-Party Alliance.

The BNP has been claiming that the government is trying to use the war crimes trials for its own political purpose, describing the Shahbagh protests as a 'stage-managed drama.'

But Parliament, where the Awami League-led coalition enjoys a huge majority, expressed solidarity with the Shahbagh movement on Sunday.

Speaking at Parliament and Prime Minister Hasina thanked the youths for raising voice against the 1971 war criminals, and said her government would execute the oath thousands of protesters took at the Shahbagh grand rally last Friday.

She said the tribunals would deliver judgments according to the law, but they should consider the people's expectations while delivering verdicts on war crimes cases.

On Monday, the Cabinet approved the draft of International Crimes Tribunal (Amendment) Act-2013 to allow appeal against &#8216;inadequate sentence&#8217; in war crimes cases.

Bangladesh awakens in silence - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maira La

SHAHBAG is getting old and boring. Can we move on guys? I keep urging the mods to ban non-defence/IR/economy related news, for this very reason. =(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> SHAHBAG is getting old and boring. Can we move on guys? I keep urging the mods to ban non-defence/IR/economy related news, for this very reason. =(



yeah shaabagh is getting boring now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*SHAHBAGH SQUARE- BROUGHT FASCISM in Bangladesh*

Charter submitted by Shahbag mob to Bangladesh national assembly speaker asked all newspapers, media, business and banks which has opposition bias or has Islamic name to be BANNED, including banning Jamaat e-Islami Bangladesh which enjoys significant support from general population. *It is important to note that Islami Bank Bangladesh is largest private commercial bank and IS NOT owned by Jamaat but a publicly traded company owned by shareholders.* According specifics, Shahbagh mob demanded to ban Islamic Bank, Ibne Sina, Focus and Retina coaching centres and media outlets Diganta TV, daily newspapers Naya Diganta, Amar Desh and Sangram and Sonar Bangla Blogs.



> *Youths submit do-list for JS*
> The charter also calls for a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami and like-minded religion-based political parties, anti-liberation forces and collaborators of Pakistani occupation forces.
> 
> Besides, all businesses, socio-cultural bodies and media outlets run by war criminals should be banned, the charter says, naming Islamic Bank, Ibne Sina, Focus and Retina coaching centres and media outlets Diganta TV, daily newspapers Naya Diganta, Amar Desh and Sangram and Sonar Bangla Blogs.
> 
> Source: Youths submit do-list for JS



Beyond formal demands of banning, this mob gathering orchestrated by india and facilitated by Awami League regime asked to attack these newspaper, media and Banks and to kill anyone supporting Jamaat in Bangladesh. 

These fascist cry to eliminate opposition voice and business institutions with Islamic name are reminiscent of fascism by Nazis which led WWII. Soon after fascist incitement from Shahbagh, Bangladesh, Islami Bank branch was set fire. Daily Amardesh which had exposed Awami League regime corruptions, Indian aggression and interference and expose so called war crime tribunal gross violations, came under attack.

Now another newspaper Daily Nayadiganta which was threatened by shahbagh mob in Bangladesh, came underunder attack. Yesterday, Shahbagh mob set fire in Daily Nayadiganta office. In majority Muslim Bangladesh people who wear hijab and young people who keep beard, regardless of their political biased, are in fear of attack from Shahbagh incitement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

^



Idune has started a new career as a "blogger".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> SHAHBAG is getting old and boring. Can we move on guys? I keep urging the mods to ban non-defence/IR/economy related news, for this very reason. =(


Tell this to idune who always brings political,irrelevance,destructive,Anti BD, non economical and non defence forum.
If u guys can stop him why not stop posting this type of thread.



idune said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
^

Jaamat itself fired on that.
They r spreading terror when they want they r burning cars destroying properties. They r now no more than terrorists to general people. People just want to get rid of them. People whom are staying outside cant understand how people look at them.


Jamaat-Shibir men lob bombs, open fire





Jamaat-Shibir men lob bombs, open fire - bdnews24.com

Jamaat Mayhem in Dhaka




*


----------



## scholseys

It is safe to say Jamaat is here to stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

RiasatKhan said:


> I don't want the Jamaatis dead.I want those who massacred people in '71 dead!



You are indirectly. You are supporting a fascist movement. Soon or later you will find out that you are wrong. Fascism lead to destruction. Bhakshal didn't last that long. Mujib thought he was untouchable yet we know the end game. 

In this thread, you mention that you wear beard which means you are a practicing Muslim. Do you know that this rally organized by anti-beard and anti-hijab groups(anti-Islamic). If you had gone there to join that rally then perhaps you would have been beaten to death(mistaken you for Jamat-shibir) and then mob would have dance on your dead body while shout 'joy bangla'. Yes, we already seen it yet you still supporting such group. 

Initially this rally started with hang to death of Kader Mollah and now they are demanding to shut down any business linked to Jamat-shibir including Bangladesh Islami Bank. 

So you know, when all other bank is failing, Islamic bank rising to top. Islamic Bank has been instrumental to Bd economic development since it's inception. So fall of Islamic will impact Bd's economy. 

Amar desh, noya diganta news outlet has been attacked. Awami people are forcing vendor not to sell these news paper. Some place cable operator already stop airing Diganta TV and today some Awami people set fire on Diganta tower. So it's the beginning of greater destruction. 

Bakshal two on the making............



Loki said:


> Are you implying to the ones who actively participated in the massacres and in combat? Who knows? They may already be dead. As in killed in action. Though a rag-tag force, the Mukti-Bahini were by no means an ineffective force.
> 
> However, it still needs to be verified through investigations that may have to go beyond Bangladesh. I doubt all the information are here.
> 
> People like Bhutto, Tikka Khan and Yaha Khan are long dead.



So far tribunal could not prove anything against Jamat leaders. It's all based on: he said, she said, I was told by some one else, my cousin heard this and that from some one else. No witness came forward and say, I saw him did this and that. This Awami Kangaroo court is being managed by known murtid like Shahriar kabir and muntasir mamun(cousin of awami thug Moka alamgir). 

Take an example of Allama Syedee. He was elected from Firozpur(his birth place) twice as MP in national election. why would people vote for war criminal? 





> Again, lobbying against Bangladesh's creation is a different matter. Yes, we know they oppose separation



Does Awami supporters know that Hasina's daughter married to grand son of great anti liberation leader(r#azakar commander)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Al-zakir said:


> You are indirectly. You are supporting a fascist movement. Soon or later you will find out that you are wrong. Fascism lead to destruction. Bhakshal didn't last that long. Mujib thought he was untouchable yet we know the end game.
> 
> In this thread, you mention that you wear beard which means you are a practicing Muslim. Do you know that this rally organized by anti-beard and anti-hijab groups(anti-Islamic). If you had gone there to join that rally then perhaps you would have been beaten to death(mistaken you for Jamat-shibir) and then mob would have dance on your dead body while shout 'joy bangla'. Yes, we already seen it yet you still supporting such group.
> 
> Initially this rally started with hang to death of Kader Mollah and now they are demanding to shut down any business linked to Jamat-shibir including Bangladesh Islami Bank.
> 
> So you know, when all other bank is failing, Islamic bank rising to top. Islamic Bank has been instrumental to Bd economic development since it's inception. So fall of Islamic will impact Bd's economy.
> 
> Amar desh, noya diganta news outlet has been attacked. Awami people are forcing vendor not to sell these news paper. Some place cable operator already stop airing Diganta TV and today some Awami people set fire on Diganta tower. So it's the beginning of greater destruction.
> 
> Bakshal two on the making............
> 
> 
> 
> So far tribunal could not prove anything against Jamat leaders. It's all based on: he said, she said, I was told by some one else, my cousin heard this and that from some one else. No witness came forward and say, I saw him did this and that. This Awami Kangaroo court is being managed by known murtid like Shahriar kabir and muntasir mamun(cousin of awami thug Moka alamgir).
> 
> Take an example of Allama Syedee. He was elected from Firozpur(his birth place) twice as MP in national election. why would people vote for war criminal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Awami supporters know that Hasina's daughter married to grand son of great anti liberation leader(r#azakar commander)?



DIE DIE, WAR CRIMINALS DIE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Awami tribunal lie and judges and prosecution attorneys with Awami credentials:

Who is Bangladeshi War Criminal 1 By Moniruzzaman.mp4 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

BDforever said:


> may be .. but i do not like jamat to stop the war criminals' punishment.. if those war criminals are out from jamat then i have no problem with jamat



*if the accused Jamat lear were actually wasr criminal then how could kader molla took his post graduation after 71 from Dhaka university ? In shak university after liberation A leader of another prominent Islamic party who where not involve any crime were killed in cold blood by Freedom fighter because he oppose Liberation . when 100000 people were arrested in 72 and finally 2500 people were prosecuted no Jamat leader were in that list . Reason Jamat is under fire more political then crime against humanity. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

M_Saint said:


> What part Islam doesn't JI follow? On what basis U call them Vondo? Do U think vondoness and
> giving lives go hand by hand? Isn't it paradoxical as vondos always try to prevail for material greed whereas JI leaders are proven honest, sincere to humanitarian even by commies's lens?



Jamat being the chamcha of US, the global symbol of Anti-Islam is good enough. Fact is they never protest any of the UnIslamic things going on but they come on street when their leaders get captured. Which goes to show that they don't work for the religion but for some people only. Every election, they go and lick the feet of other Un-Islamic dalals according to you guys. If you are going to bring Islamic political party then you have to follow Islam, fully. Bhondami kore labh nai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

sepoi said:


> who ran away?you wanted this? here is the link. had a type mistake i was about to type 20 million. anyway mir kashem ali spend 25 million$ . a moral bankrupt . now stop barking
> 
> Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


BRO, it was pure allegation/Opobad like Tariq Zia transferred TK/=14, 000 to Malaysian bank and shifted 200 suitcases over there. Later RAWAMY Dalals didn't even file a case against him on those issues but a mere graft case against him that even got proved as false by the person, who was been forcefully used to file the case. Similary Daily Sangram extensively wrote and proved the falsehood of allegation against Mir Kasem Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

animelive said:


> Jamat being the chamcha of US, the global symbol of Anti-Islam is good enough. Fact is they never protest any of the UnIslamic things going on but they come on street when their leaders get captured. Which goes to show that they don't work for the religion but for some people only. Every election, they go and lick the feet of other Un-Islamic dalals according to you guys. If you are going to bring Islamic political party then you have to follow Islam, fully. Bhondami kore labh nai



Who told U that they didn't protest against anti-Islamic symbol? And JI is no Chamca of U.S, if they are then why U.S GOVT. or State Dept. or Military's top brass hasn't stepped up to save them during the dire need? And do U even know the magnitude of JI's charity work, establishing of humanitarian or educational or Financial or Health Org. that JI has built? Lemme tell U, JI excels much more than any other party in those fields. Furthermore, JI's run Orgs. like Islami Bank Hospital or coaching center like Retina or Focus provides very efficient services by cost-effectively. And they hadn't run to AWAMY or BNP wala for vote but the reverse is true. Do U even know that JI is the king maker of BD? Please watch it to figure out. 






Democratic World is governed by elected authority, so in order to acquire more votes even Islamic parties create Alliance (Like MMA of PAK, PAK JUI supporting election under NRO and many other simila incidents etc.). It's politics not pure ethics, my friend. And what JI walas do perfectly fall in the parameter of politics unlike RAWAMY practicing complete Non-ethics. So, please be aware of not spreading falsehood as other parties, even Islamic one in BD are far more of opportunists than JI/SHIBIR.


----------



## M_Saint

madx said:


> Tell this to idune who always brings political,irrelevance,destructive,Anti BD, non economical and non defence forum.
> If u guys can stop him why not stop posting this type of thread.
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Jaamat itself fired on that.
> They r spreading terror when they want they r burning cars destroying properties. They r now no more than terrorists to general people. People just want to get rid of them. People whom are staying outside cant understand how people look at them.
> 
> 
> Jamaat-Shibir men lob bombs, open fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaat-Shibir men lob bombs, open fire - bdnews24.com
> 
> Jamaat Mayhem in Dhaka



BULL SHYTE, DOG SHYTE FROM SHYTEE-MALAUNIC-SHARE MARKET LOOTER'S SITE. THERE IS NO BOMB, NO FIRE IN ANYONE'S HAND IN THAT PICTURE. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS THAT FOOLISH JI/SHIBIR'S MEN DON'T HAVE FIRE ARMS AND THAT'S WHY IMMORAL-CULTS OF RAWAMY DALALS CAN BE AUDACIOUS TO SHOOT AT THEM. NOW, WHEN RAWAMY'S FAKES ARE OUT/ARE CAUGHT WITH THEIR PANTS DOWN, THEY/THE THIEVES/LOOTERS OF SHARE MARKET ARE GETTING DESPERATE ON MANUFACTURING MORE LIES BY SHIFTING BLAME. THE AMOUNT OF COURAGE THEY ARE DEMONSTRATING UNDER FIRE AND TAKING BULLETS AT THEIR BODIES, SHOWS THAT EVEN WITH 1/3 OF THE PORTION OF DALAL'S ARM AND BACK-UP, THEY WOULD MAKE TOAST OUT OF DALAL-BASTARDS.



apo_mEaTgRiNdEr said:


> SHAHBAG is getting old and boring. Can we move on guys? I keep urging the mods to ban non-defence/IR/economy related news, for this very reason. =(


BRO, it's being portrayed as defining issue of our motherland. So, please stay patient. May Almighty help U in that regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> Not in combat.........they were military and had orders........but the ones who were our people,betrayed us and killed or actively helped to kill innocent people...i don't like em!



Well, nobody is forcing you to like them  

Do you actually know who the perpetrators are? Or where they are? Do you have proof against them accused? 

Seems like you lot are going round and round in circles over this. Aren't you feeling dizzy already? 

It's okay to want justice for 71', but kids please! Grow a spine or two. 



Al-zakir said:


> So far tribunal could not prove anything against Jamat leaders. It's all based on: he said, she said, I was told by some one else, my cousin heard this and that from some one else. No witness came forward and say, I saw him did this and that. This Awami Kangaroo court is being managed by known murtid like Shahriar kabir and muntasir mamun(cousin of awami thug Moka alamgir).
> 
> Take an example of Allama Syedee. He was elected from Firozpur(his birth place) twice as MP in national election. why would people vote for war criminal?



Well, here's an "eye-witness account":
Witness testifies on abduction, torture

What do others think? 



Al-zakir said:


> Does Awami supporters know that Hasina's daughter married to grand son of great anti liberation leader(r#azakar commander)?



mmm....actually I didn't even know that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

what does chagu mean?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> what does chagu mean?



shibir supporters are chagu to progressive hypocrite projomo bahini.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M_Saint

Loki said:


> Well, nobody is forcing you to like them
> 
> Do you actually know who the perpetrators are? Or where they are? Do you have proof against them accused?
> 
> Seems like you lot are going round and round in circles over this. Aren't you feeling dizzy already?
> 
> It's okay to want justice for 71', but kids please! Grow a spine or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's an "eye-witness account":
> Witness testifies on abduction, torture
> 
> What do others think?
> 
> 
> 
> mmm....actually I didn't even know that






Loki said:


> Well, here's an "eye-witness account":
> Witness testifies on abduction, torture


BRO/SIS, what U again didn't consider was that it was disseminated by Daily Star. Please open the following link to find out the type of interrogation that followed by SQC. It was a mere allegation by Junu and SQC was never been JI leader, thanks. 

????? ????? ??????? ??????? ????? ????? ?? ??????? ???? ???? ?? - ?????? : ????????? ???????? ?? ?????? ?? ???? ???????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

BDforever said:


> DIE DIE, WAR CRIMINALS DIE



Lets make a deal. Dalal first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Al-zakir said:


> Lets make a deal. Dalal first.



DALAL , RA-JA-KAR both needs to do die, NEED pro bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

BDforever said:


> DALAL , RA-JA-KAR both needs to do die, *NEED pro bangladeshi*



If that's true and your real motive, why didn't you comment back on my post:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise-49.html#post3911697

Plz don't skip, confronting is the right path.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

PlanetSoldier said:


> If that's true and your real motive, why didn't you comment back on my post:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/233660-shahbagh-square-new-rise-49.html#post3911697
> 
> Plz don't skip, confronting is the right path.



eeeeeheheh ok ok


----------



## sepoi

you never went there shahbag 


aazidane said:


> yeah shaabagh is getting boring now



congrad promotion 


BDforever said:


> eeeeeheheh ok ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

sepoi said:


> you never went there shahbag
> 
> congrad promotion




thanks .. 

@sepai, i got thanks more than you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> *Ok i went to shahbag today, the hype was for nothing. There were hardly 2k leftists shouting like idiots. Most went to have some good time and just to see what was happening along with their family. It is more like a mela *



i was telling it from Day 1.... 

One of my friends ( Awami activist) led the protest with hand mike ( last 3-4 days) ... now going home as he doesnt want to stay there during Sayeedi verdict....

+ most of the People go there to ekushe boi mela.... Whole february Shahbag area ( shahbag to TSC) remains crowded like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Well i heard that Manarat school might be changed completely by the leftists. Btw a friend of mine got questioned by the police if he was shibir just because he had beard. Baler andolon to Islam dhongsho kore dibe  bad days ahead




You know what happened today?? Someone ( an awamileague leader) called my mother's senior officer and complained against my mother that my mother is a Jamati supporter and looking after Jamati interest in the office..... very funny because she supported Awamileague her whole life and my only political opponent in home ... She is a jamati now just because she wears Hijab .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

ok you got another thnks now


BDforever said:


> thanks ..
> 
> @sepai, i got thanks more than you


----------



## Skies

animelive said:


> Jamat being the chamcha of US, the global symbol of Anti-Islam is good enough. Fact is they never protest any of the UnIslamic things going on but they come on street when their leaders get captured. Which goes to show that they don't work for the religion but for some people only. Every election, they go and lick the feet of other Un-Islamic dalals according to you guys. *If you are going to bring Islamic political party then you have to follow Islam,* fully. Bhondami kore labh nai



I had the same question like you. So I asked some of them that, they said: this is why we are a democratic party. They said we will *only* bring Islamic system if majority people vote us and implement Islamic law step by step only if people vote us. They said we are not there to force people. They are not oppression like AL, they *can't* and won't insist people to do something forcefully like AL. By this logic, I do not think them as threat.

Besides, another answer that I found very *logical* from them on why people are against Islamic system, they simply said: because it will not let the bad people to do bad things. And if you do not do bad things, then why do you fear a Islamic system in a country like BD. Only the morally corrupted thefts would show extreme concern on Islamic laws, which will not let them steal/corruption.

Then I asked why you wanted to join with AL in 96, they replied, it was a strategical decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

sepoi said:


> ok you got another thnks now



ehehehe 

@Kobijaaz , i was looking for you ... how are you ? your BNP playing tenis in court.. now saying they will also judge war criminals if they go in power ehehhe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> ehehehe
> 
> @Kobijaaz , i was looking for you ... how are you ? your BNP playing tenis in court.. now saying they will also judge war criminals if they go in power ehehhe



yes.. we wall want judgement of war criminals like Current home minister , not fake criminals of Jamat... Even Awami Mp Rony has spoken the truth... only morons believeHasina and co after all the Hallmarket, padma, sharemarket case....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> yes.. we wall want judgement of war criminals like Current home minister , not fake criminals of Jamat... Even Awami Mp Rony has spoken the truth... only morons believe A.league after all the Hallmarket, padma, sharemarket case....



all ra-ja-kar must be punished ( both awami and jamati leaders)

and another thing.. i am new here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Ojana said:


> I had the same question like you. So I asked some of them that, they said: this is why we are a democratic party. They said we will *only* bring Islamic system if majority people vote us and implement Islamic law step by step only if people vote us. They said we are not there to force people. They are not oppression like AL, they *can't* and won't insist people to do something forcefully like AL. By this logic, I do not think them as threat.
> 
> Besides, another answer that I found very *logical* from them on why people are against Islamic system, they simply said: because it will not let the bad people to do bad things. And if you do not do bad things, then why do you fear a Islamic system in a country like BD. Only the morally corrupted thefts would show extreme concern on Islamic laws, which will not let them steal/corruption.
> 
> Then I asked why you wanted to join with AL in 96, they replied, it was a strategical decision.


and how do you suggest that ISLAMIC people will vote for a party which is not completely ISLAMIC and only follows some part of it, but yet claims to be Jamaat ISLAMI? thats even a greater insult to the religion  no wonder they aonly have 4.6%votes with them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> all ra-ja-kar must be punished ( both awami and jamati leaders)
> 
> and another thing.. i am new here



thats a wrong statement... Razakars were helpers of Pak Army in a war... all criminals ( crime against humanity ) must be punished and proven by neutral court, not by Awami tribunal and shahbagi campers ......

btw welcome to PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Ojana said:


> I had the same question like you. So I asked some of them that, they said: this is why we are a democratic party. They said we will *only* bring Islamic system if majority people vote us and implement Islamic law step by step only if people vote us. They said we are not there to force people. They are not oppression like AL, they *can't* and won't insist people to do something forcefully like AL. By this logic, I do not think them as threat.
> 
> Besides, another answer that I found very *logical* from them on why people are against Islamic system, they simply said: because it will not let the bad people to do bad things. And if you do not do bad things, then why do you fear a Islamic system in a country like BD. Only the morally corrupted thefts would show extreme concern on Islamic laws, which will not let them steal/corruption.
> 
> Then I asked why you wanted to join with AL in 96, they replied, it was a strategical decision.



I didnt know you had a thing for Jana  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Naved

Loki said:


> Um...yeah, I know...
> 
> World needs more doctors you know


 Let the world decide what it want.why are u so anxious ? If you have so much problem with medical than just do one thing. If your relative,mother,father,brother , wife,sister anybody get sick don't go to them.don't buy medicines, just make medicine,do surgery by u'r self . 

You may have problem with one doctor, but why are you insulting all the medical society ? who give you that right ? Before saying/commenting anything hokus pokus against a doctor ,join medical and make youself a doctor. than dare to say, otherwise you have no right. so stop child like attitude and be mature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Syed Naved said:


> Let the world decide what it want.why are u so anxious ? If you have so much problem with medical than just do one thing. If your relative,mother,father,brother , wife,sister anybody get sick don't go to them.don't buy medicines, just make medicine,do surgery by u'r self .
> 
> You may have problem with one doctor, but why are you insulting all the medical society ? who give you that right ? Before saying/commenting anything hokus pokus against a doctor ,join medical and make youself a doctor. than dare to say, otherwise you have no right. so stop child like attitude and be mature



A little worked up here aren't we?


----------



## Mattrixx



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

&#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2536;&#2538; &#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; by CHIRKUT*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4995406616778

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> yes.. we wall want judgement of war criminals like Current home minister , not fake criminals of Jamat... Even Awami Mp Rony has spoken the truth... only morons believeHasina and co after all the Hallmarket, padma, sharemarket case....




we want justice for the 3 million martyrs , judgement for these rajakars who are convicted of crime against humanity. This goes for anyone regardless of whihever political party he may be in. Fake criminals...huh...there are plenty of proof that those are not fake. They killed unarmed civilians in 1971. 



kobiraaz said:


> thats a wrong statement... Razakars were helpers of Pak Army in a war... all criminals ( crime against humanity ) must be punished and proven by neutral court, not by Awami tribunal and shahbagi campers ......
> 
> btw welcome to PDF



waddumean by neutral court, you want the court to be under Jamat shura council? Howthose war criminals pays you for speaking on behalf of them......

----------------XXXXXX-------------------------

Been away from PDF for a long time. now I am back fellows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

&#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2470;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2488;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2447;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503;&#2460;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2507; &#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;:

&#2535;. &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2475; &#2474;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2479;&#2507;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;
&#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2404;

&#2536;. &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468;&#2472; &#2439;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;
&#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2477;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;
&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;? &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2404; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2497;&#2463;&#2476;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2507;? &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;?

Dhaka Police hotlines: 999, 9551188, 9559933
*(&#2488;&#2508;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2435; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; Shahbagh Movement)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2470;&#2494;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495;&#2451; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453; &#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;

&#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;-&#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; [&#2535;] &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; [&#2536;] &#2455;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; [&#2537;] &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467;

&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;-
[&#2535;] &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2404; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2494;&#2488; [&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2470;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;] &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2474;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2468;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;

[&#2536;] &#2455;&#2472;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; "&#2438;&#2482;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;" &#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2438;&#2451;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2524;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404;

[&#2537;] &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2472;&#2404; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2480;&#2460;&#2478; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2469;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404;[&#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;] &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2451; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2478;&#2494;&#2475; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2496;&#2527;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2469;&#2480; &#2478;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404;

&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;'&#2482;&#2494; &#2439;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;- "......&#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2480;-&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2503;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453; &#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;, &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2468;&#2503;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2474;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2482; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;" [&#2488;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2497;&#2480;]

&#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2463;&#2494; &#2486;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; 

(Collected from)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;!! &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472;&#2404;*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4664155725262





*One general public beating a shibir activist while police was chasing to capture him day before yesterday when Jamat Shibir vandalized cars near Karwan Bazar...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> thats a wrong statement... Razakars were helpers of Pak Army in a war... all criminals ( crime against humanity ) must be punished and proven by neutral court, not by Awami tribunal and shahbagi campers ......
> 
> btw welcome to PDF



Razakars+ all human rights violent criminals should be punished ... now happy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;!! &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472;&#2404;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4664155725262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One general public beating a shibir activist while police was chasing to capture him day before yesterday when Jamat Shibir vandalized cars near Karwan Bazar...
> 
> *


nice song by orthohin ..likey likey


----------



## monitor

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;!! &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472;&#2404;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4664155725262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One general public beating a shibir activist while police was chasing to capture him day before yesterday when Jamat Shibir vandalized cars near Karwan Bazar...
> 
> *




Might be a Awami gunda/ DB police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> Might be a Awami gunda/ DB police



agree or he may be also the victim of picketing, akhon moner jhal mitachey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

yasinbin said:


> we want justice for the 3 million martyrs , judgement for these rajakars who are convicted of crime against humanity. This goes for anyone regardless of whihever political party he may be in. Fake criminals...huh...there are plenty of proof that those are not fake. They killed unarmed civilians in 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> waddumean by neutral court, you want the court to be under Jamat shura council? Howthose war criminals pays you for speaking on behalf of them......
> 
> ----------------XXXXXX-------------------------
> 
> Been away from PDF for a long time. now I am back fellows.



sorry to say there is no proof. All the 12 witnesses of Qader Mollah were hearsay!! I don't think you can think that deep. No point in discussing with you. Enjoy Shahbag!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> sorry to say there is no proof. All the 12 witnesses of Qader Mollah were hearsay!! I don't think you can think that deep. No point in discussing with you. Enjoy Shahbag!!



lol...look you are still at the thinking stage whether I can think deep or not  Here's something I will ask you to think deep ( as according to you I can not), one good thing you know this Qader Molla did. And have 12 eyewitness to say that.

Some of the protester might agree with you but the resolution is a bit different. They were putting placards like- Kader Mollah is innocent. Let him come to Shahbag and drink a cup of tea from the corer tea stall. Cheers mate.

Here's a news articel you people might enjoy reading. Read the comments ( of Bangladeshi, Pakistani) which is also interesting. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/feb/13/shahbag-protest-bangladesh-quader-mollah 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Here is the difference between the mob and me! I want fair justice while the mob is fascist. You yourself wrote that in the last post!! End of the story!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ShadowFaux

I am no lawyer but I know that the decision of a court isn't entirely based on the witnesses. Yes maybe they 'heard' about it. But then again, the lawyers of the defendant failed to prove that they were not telling the truth. It's been 42 years . . . . . most of the people who were present at that time are dead. Also, ***** killed so many people that only a few escaped.

*Unless someone posts the entire court proceedings and proves the verdict wrong point by point, I'm gonna believe the court of law of Bangladesh and stick to the verdict that Koshai Kader is guilty* ( @animalive ).

Don't agree with the punishment though.


----------



## idune

yasinbin said:


> Some of the protester might agree with you but the resolution is a bit different. They were putting placards like- Kader Mollah is innocent. Let him come to Shahbag and drink a cup of tea from the corer tea stall. Cheers mate.



Fascist in Shahbag is dancing and making noise under full protection of police and state machinery. Lets paly even lets have opposition do the same without oppression and talk about who can stand where and how long. USing gun power to scream make you fascist only.



ShadowFaux said:


> *Unless someone posts the entire court proceedings and proves the verdict wrong point by point, I'm gonna believe the court of law of Bangladesh and stick to the verdict that Koshai Kader is guilty* ( @animalive ).
> 
> Don't agree with the punishment though.



Leaked skye conversation of judge and relevant documents already proved this is stage managed kangaroo court. All human rights organizations and independent observers already said this tribunal is mockery of justice. You can cry all you want in Shabagh fascist cry will be sound as justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

@idune, stop quoting me. You are on my ignore list. Give it a break.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> I am no lawyer but I know that the decision of a court isn't entirely based on the witnesses. Yes maybe they 'heard' about it. But then again, the lawyers of the defendant failed to prove that they were not telling the truth. It's been 42 years . . . . . most of the people who were present at that time are dead. Also, ***** killed so many people that only a few escaped.
> 
> *Unless someone posts the entire court proceedings and proves the verdict wrong point by point, I'm gonna believe the court of law of Bangladesh and stick to the verdict that Koshai Kader is guilty* ( @animalive ).
> 
> Don't agree with the punishment though.



No international standard court can give a verdict upon proofs like that. It is making a fool out of Bangladeshi law. Every international organization including UN is showing concern. And as idune said, we all saw the skype conversations and saw how well it was staged already. 



yasinbin said:


> we want justice for the 3 million martyrs , judgement for these rajakars who are convicted of crime against humanity. This goes for anyone regardless of whihever political party he may be in. Fake criminals...huh...*there are plenty of proof that those are not fake. They killed unarmed civilians in 1971. *
> Been away from PDF for a long time. now I am back fellows.



And how do you think chatra league left Kader Mollah at DU to get his first class results? like he slaughtered 400 people, and no one in DU did anything? impossible i must say

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> No international standard court can give a verdict upon proofs like that. It is making a fool out of Bangladeshi law. Every international organization including UN is showing concern. And as idune said, we all saw the skype conversations and saw how well it was staged already.
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you think chatra league left Kader Mollah at DU to get his first class results? like he slaughtered 400 people, and no one in DU did anything? impossible i must say



As I said, post the entire proceedings here and prove otherwise.

And when was he in DU again? After or before 75?


----------



## Luffy 500

sepoi said:


> He's the one wearing a blindfold.he asked me how much books i read! haha i lost some of my *neurons* by his post!



U don't even have neurons. Bunch of lifeless zombies U folks R.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Whole world knows that Bangladesh ICT is a politically motivated show trial:

Bangladesh: Government Backtracks on Rights | Human Rights Watch
Glaring violations of fair trial standards became apparent in 2012 in the trials of the International Crimes Tribunal (ICT), a wholly domestic court set up to try those accused of war crimes during the 1971 war of independence. One of the present governments central campaign pledges in 2008 was to ensure that these long overdue trials took place. Human Rights Watch has long called for justice for victims in the 1971 liberation war. *However, serious flaws in the law and rules of procedure governing these trials have gone unaddressed, despite proposals from the US government and many international experts.*

*All the ICT trials underway in 2012 were replete, with complaints from both the prosecution and defense. Each side accused the other of witness intimidation. In one apparently serious irregularity, the prosecution claimed that it was unable to produce several of its witnesses and asked that written statements be admitted as evidence, absent any direct or redirect examination. The court granted the request despite the fact that the defense produced government safe house logbooks which appeared to show that some of these witnesses had been in the safe house and available to testify. In one case, when on November 5 the defense attempted to bring one of these witnesses, Shukho Ranjan Bali, to court, he was abducted from the gates of the court house by police officers in a marked police van.*

*In December, The Economist published an article detailing some hacked email and Skype conversations between the chairman of the ICT and an external adviser based in Brussels. These communications revealed longstanding prohibited contact between the Chairman, the government, the prosecution, and the advisor. They showed direct government interference in the operations of the ICT. The publication of these communications caused the Chairman to resign, leaving a bench in which none of the three judges has heard the totality of the evidence against the accused. Motions for retrials in four of the cases due to these communications were rejected by the tribunal, calling into question its impartiality.*

*The trials against the alleged mutineers and the alleged war criminals are deeply problematic, riddled with questions about the independence and impartiality of the judges and fairness of the process, Adams said. This is tragic, as those responsible for serious crimes could end up appearing to be victims of a miscarriage of justice. By dismissing all criticism out of hand without any real inquiry into them, the government shows it is more concerned about winning votes than about following the rule of law.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

animelive said:


> and how do you suggest that ISLAMIC people will vote for a party which is not completely ISLAMIC and only follows some part of it, but yet claims to be Jamaat ISLAMI? thats even a greater insult to the religion  no wonder they aonly have 4.6%votes with them



Think of it like this, if the party was fully Islamic, would people then vote for them because of that? No, they wouldn't. Our society today is very far from Islamic culture, laws and policies; most people have bits and pieces of an Islamic daily life (jummah, eid, ramadan, and prayer once or twice a day if you're lucky).

Now if the party was fully Islamic, that would push people away from voting for them because the party would be even more alien to them then it already is. I'm sure you know that sharia came bit by bit (banning of alcohol for example), not all at once or else people would reject it (Taliban in Afghanistan). It's complicated you know. 

Besides, when you give deen er dawat to a non-practising Muslim or a non-Muslim you start off slow, you don't just jump into it.

Anyways, I hope you get what I'm trying to say here. I'm talking about the entity known as Jamaat and what I think their plan of action is. Whether the leaders themselves follow through with the rest, as in being fully Islamic in their daily lives, let's at least give them the benefit of the doubt and say yes.

P.S. Regarding my past, current and future posts, I ain't no scholar or taalib-e-ilm, folks. I'm just another dude trying his best. May Allah guide us all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> Here is the difference between the mob and me! I want fair justice while the mob is fascist. You yourself wrote that in the last post!! End of the story!!



Do you even know the definition of facism, or have a good sense of humor!!! nah, you are full of rajaki hawa... Here's something to help you out--- Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

yasinbin said:


> Do you even know the definition of facism, or have a good sense of humor!!! nah, you are full of rajaki hawa... Here's something to help you out--- Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Does he sound like he wants to know? He is here to spread lies and propaganda . . . . . . pure and simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

akash57 said:


> Think of it like this, if the party was fully Islamic, would people then vote for them because of that? No, they wouldn't. Our society today is very far from Islamic culture, laws and policies; most people have bits and pieces of an Islamic daily life (jummah, eid, ramadan, and prayer once or twice a day if you're lucky).
> 
> Now if the party was fully Islamic, that would push people away from voting for them because the party would be even more alien to them then it already is. I'm sure you know that sharia came bit by bit (banning of alcohol for example), not all at once or else people would reject it (Taliban in Afghanistan). It's complicated you know.
> 
> Besides, when you give deen er dawat to a non-practising Muslim or a non-Muslim you start off slow, you don't just jump into it.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you get what I'm trying to say here. I'm talking about the entity known as Jamaat and what I think their plan of action is. Whether the leaders themselves follow through with the rest, as in being fully Islamic in their daily lives, let's at least give them the benefit of the doubt and say yes.
> 
> P.S. Regarding my past, current and future posts, I ain't no scholar or taalib-e-ilm, folks. I'm just another dude trying his best. May Allah guide us all.



I think you have the wrong idea about our people. Islam is a part of our life. Yes, there are some anti Islamic elements in our society and many people don't pray Salah daily but our society is based on Islamic values. Due to cultural invasion from western & Indian channel the anti Islamic elements in our society is increasing. Average people like me wants Islamic party should stand against anti Islamic elements in our society. When public see that Jamati Islam party is too concern about going to power, their financial institution or about their cadre instead of dealing with anti Islamic elements of society, people turn their back on them. Jamat Islam in Bangladesh is more like a Fraternity than a political party. As a Islamic party who should they fear people or Almighty Allah? 

Personally I'm really pissed of at Jamat because they lack of courage to stand for Islamic value.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

Moander said:


> I think you have the wrong idea about our people. Islam is a part of our life. Yes, there are some anti Islamic elements in our society and many people don't pray Salah daily but our society is based on Islamic values. Due to cultural invasion from western & Indian channel the anti Islamic elements in our society is increasing. Average people like me wants Islamic party should stand against anti Islamic elements in our society. When public see that Jamati Islam party is too concern about going to power, their financial institution or about their cadre instead of dealing with anti Islamic elements of society, people turn their back on them. Jamat Islam in Bangladesh is more like a Fraternity than a political party. As a Islamic party who should they fear people or Almighty Allah?
> 
> Personally I'm really pissed of at Jamat because they lack of courage to stand for Islamic value.



You brought up a good point. I've read your post and I agree with you on what you said about our people. In my defence I would like to say that I guess I misworded what I wanted to say. Yes, our Bangladeshi culture is from our distinct Muslim Bengali culture, but I'm sure you and I can both agree that most of the time our people don't follow these values (no, I'm not expecting niqaabs everywhere, just saying). Nevertheless, I agree with your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

yasinbin said:


> Do you even know the definition of facism, or have a good sense of humor!!! nah, you are full of rajaki hawa... Here's something to help you out--- Fascism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Arey Bolda and the man who thanked him in that post --- ( sorry raaag ta atkay rakhte parlam na) shudhu shudhu ki ar bolda boli..... wiki maraite ashso, nije ki pore dekhso??? ashce fascist er maney bujhaite... mor gia....

Fascist (insult) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The word fascist is sometimes used to denigrate people, institutions, or groups that would not describe themselves as ideologically fascist, and that may not fall within the formal definition of the word.As a political epithet, fascist was subsequently used in an sense to emphasize the common ideology of governmental suppression of individual freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

kobiraaz said:


> Arey Bolda and the man who thanked him in that post --- ( sorry raaag ta atkay rakhte parlam na) shudhu shudhu ki ar bolda boli..... wiki maraite ashso, nije ki pore dekhso??? ashce fascist er maney bujhaite... mor gia....
> 
> Fascist (insult) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I don't know what result Shahbagh movement will bring, but i am sure at this rate kobiraaz will end up with high blood pressure .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Moander said:


> I don't know what result Shahbagh movement will bring, but i am sure at this rate kobiraaz will end up with high blood pressure .



yeah bro, shey onekdin por pdf e ashce valo kotha, eshei start korce koto taka dise Jamat.. as if shobai oder moto dalal........i am not a hypocrite... ami jeta pdf e boli sheta gotokal 2 chatraleague netar shamneo bolechi ( though they were my friends, so it was not risky) ... but both of them are organizing protests in Shahbag...and suddenly i realized all the neutral friends sitting around us in canteen started supporting me.... Shahbagis are insignificant... Dhaka has 1 crore people...... let them vote.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Moander said:


> I don't know what result Shahbagh movement will bring, but i am sure at this rate kobiraaz will end up with high blood pressure .



He is in my ignore list but since you quoted him, I can see his dumb comments.

Ideological fascism is not related to fascist as insult. Jamati brigade has been using both terms (fascism and fascist). Now the meaning and the use of the terms are questioned and now these anti-national element has brought up the other meaning from Wikipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

kobiraaz said:


> yeah bro, shey onekdin por pdf e ashce valo kotha, eshei start korce koto taka dise Jamat.. as if shobai oder moto dalal........i am not a hypocrite... ami jeta pdf e boli sheta gotokal 2 chatraleague netar shamneo bolechi ( though they were my friends, so it was not risky) ... but both of them are organizing protests in Shahbag...and suddenly i realized all the neutral friends sitting around us in canteen started supporting me.... Shahbagis are insignificant... Dhaka has 1 crore people...... let them vote.....



I don't know if you have noticed or not but it seems you are on edge from past few days. I know you are concern about Islam
but you should remember the following ayah-

&#8220;Everyone upon the earth will perish, And there will remain the Face of your Lord, Owner of Majesty and Honor.&#8221; (Sura 55:26-27)
l
Its our duty to remind people about Islam but we are not required to go to extreme level. So, don't bother much about people let them take the benefit of freedom of choice granted by ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Moander said:


> I don't know if you have noticed or not but it seems you are on edge from past few days. I know you are concern about Islam
> but you should remember the following ayah-
> 
> Everyone upon the earth will perish, And there will remain the Face of your Lord, Owner of Majesty and Honor. (Sura 55:26-27)
> l
> Its our duty to remind people about Islam but we are not required to go to extreme level. So, don't bother much about people let them take the benefit of freedom of choice granted by ALLAH.



Right you are, i need to take a break... thanks for the post..... It refreshed my mind suddenly....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

kobiraaz said:


> Right you are, i need to take a break... thanks for the post..... It refreshed my mind suddenly....



Glad to help. I used to give too much emphasis on people but upon focusing on ALLAH i found peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

animelive said:


> and how do you suggest that ISLAMIC people will vote for a party which is not completely ISLAMIC and only follows some part of it, but yet claims to be Jamaat ISLAMI? thats even a greater insult to the religion  no wonder they aonly have 4.6%votes with them




hmm, you want a perfectionist? No, there is no perfect party in BD, at least right now. 

You need to compare the magnitudes of faults among the parties, not the faults.

And if you do so, you will clearly get a picture like:

*Fascism: *BAL (more), Jammat (close to zero).
*Corruption: *BAL (more), Jammat (close to zero).
*Extremism:* BAL (more), Jammat (Less).
*Terrorism: *BAL (more), Jammat (Less).
*Education:* BAL (Less), Jammat (more).
*Human Morality:* BAL (close to zero), Jammat (more).
*Representation of Islamic values:* BAL (close to zero), Jammat (more).

Now look, Jammat is not any perfect party, it also shows extremism, but I would say BAL has made them compulsive.

Lastly, if go and find for the faults, yes you will win every argument here, as everyone has faults.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is what I saw at Shahbag yesterday and reported on my Facebook page - 

Just back from Shahabag or &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217; if you prefer. I took photos from three directions (Dhaka University, BSMMU and Ramna) and it is quite obvious that there are no more than a few hundred hard core &#8216;occupiers&#8217; in the centre and so this is certainly not comparable to Tahrir Square. In fact in my opinion &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217; should actually be called &#8216;Gorar Dim Chattar&#8217;. Ninety percent of the people passing through the area had no interest in the sloganeering and political speeches and were just there for the fun of the spectacle or simply finding a new exciting place to go dating. I found many teenagers mocking the speeches but the majority was completely disinterested or indifferent. It is obvious that this whole thing has been hyped and overblown by the AL/Indian media and press.

I next went to Baily Road for lunch and on my way into Pizza Hut a procession of youths passed by on the road chanting about 1971 and death to Razakars. I observed that on both sides of the road the numerous teenagers were simply bemused or irritated. Having talked to rickshaw pullers, passengers and ordinary people in the vicinity of Shahbag it was apparent the tide was now turning against this movement with many people angry at the excessive force used by the police against Shibir and the government not allowing the Jamaat-e-Islami to protest peacefully. The government and those secretly sponsoring &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217; should, however, be more concerned about a possible backlash from the real masses of Bangladesh which appears increasingly likely as people don&#8217;t like to be lied to or manipulated &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2535;&#2540; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2535; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404;
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...-are-seeking-justice-war-crimes-1971/mXK56Q8v 
( collected )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

MBI Munshi said:


> This is what I saw at Shahbag yesterday and reported on my Facebook page -
> 
> Just back from Shahabag or &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217; if you prefer. I took photos from three directions (Dhaka University, BSMMU and Ramna) and it is quite obvious that there are no more than a few hundred hard core &#8216;occupiers&#8217; in the centre and so this is certainly not comparable to Tahrir Square. In fact in my opinion &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217; should actually be called &#8216;Gorar Dim Chattar&#8217;. Ninety percent of the people passing through the area had no interest in the sloganeering and political speeches and were just there for the fun of the spectacle or simply finding a new exciting place to go dating. I found many teenagers mocking the speeches but the majority was completely disinterested or indifferent. It is obvious that this whole thing has been hyped and overblown by the AL/Indian media and press.
> 
> I next went to Baily Road for lunch and on my way into Pizza Hut a procession of youths passed by on the road chanting about 1971 and death to Razakars. I observed that on both sides of the road the numerous teenagers were simply bemused or irritated. Having talked to rickshaw pullers, passengers and ordinary people in the vicinity of Shahbag it was apparent the tide was now turning against this movement with many people angry at the excessive force used by the police against Shibir and the government not allowing the Jamaat-e-Islami to protest peacefully. The government and those secretly sponsoring &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217; should, however, be more concerned about a possible backlash from the real masses of Bangladesh which appears increasingly likely as people don&#8217;t like to be lied to or manipulated &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



keep discussing yourselves , bujh dite thakun nijeke eheheh  
"Bangladesh which appears increasingly likely as people don&#8217;t like to be lied to or manipulated"
- i am one of them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;!! &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472;&#2404;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4664155725262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One general public beating a shibir activist while police was chasing to capture him day before yesterday when Jamat Shibir vandalized cars near Karwan Bazar...
> 
> *


Lolololol, wish our resident jamatis will try same kinda antics instead of hiding behind comp screen and posting to PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;!! &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2497;&#2478;&#2472;&#2404;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4664155725262



Have u found the other song "tin minuiter jonno" by shumon. Its also a nice song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Candle-lit country
Nation joins Shahbagh youths to mourn all deaths at the hands of Jamaat-Shibir; grand rally at 3pm today





Candle-lit <i>country</i>

Flame of freedom lighted





This aerial image shows spectacular specks of light and colour during a candlelit vigil at Shahbagh Square, the bastion of the youth-led popular uprising, in the capital on Thursday night. People of all ages participated in the breathtaking show of solidarity.

daily sun | First Page | Flame of freedom lighted

Candle of hope lit across Bangladesh
Life stopped in its tracks as millions of people across Bangladesh held a candlelight vigil from wherever they could on Thursday in an extraordinary show of support for the Shahbagh movement.





Candle of hope lit across Bangladesh - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

madx said:


> Candle-lit country
> Nation joins Shahbagh youths to mourn all deaths at the hands of Jamaat-Shibir; grand rally at 3pm today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candle-lit <i>country</i>
> 
> Flame of freedom lighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This aerial image shows spectacular specks of light and colour during a candlelit vigil at Shahbagh Square, the bastion of the youth-led popular uprising, in the capital on Thursday night. People of all ages participated in the breathtaking show of solidarity.
> 
> daily sun | First Page | Flame of freedom lighted
> 
> Candle of hope lit across Bangladesh
> Life stopped in its tracks as millions of people across Bangladesh held a candlelight vigil from wherever they could on Thursday in an extraordinary show of support for the Shahbagh movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candle of hope lit across Bangladesh - bdnews24.com



Bangladesh Bangladesh Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SenLin

*Bangladesh's 'Tahrir Square' protest demands death for war criminals*

_Object of public wrath is Islamist politician found guilty of war crimes during Bangladesh's war of independence in 1971_

Bangladesh's 'Tahrir Square' protest demands death for war criminals | World news | guardian.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Yesterday protesters in Dhaka at Shahbagh demanded capital punishment of the Jamaati convicted war criminals of 71 with candle light....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152545177850284

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Shahbagh is a non issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Yesterday protesters in Dhaka at Shahbagh demanded capital punishment of the Jamaati convicted war criminals of 71 with candle light....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152545177850284



Whats going on here ?

Candlelight vigils are seen as a nonviolent way to raise awareness of a cause and to motivate change, as well as uniting and supporting those attending the vigil.

This is an imported phenomena.

Whatever happened to just good ol burning cars and buses ?


----------



## Skies

Trying to guess something.






Google Earth says there is 226157 Square feet area in that Yellow area.

If one person takes 2 square feet on average,
then I think, accommodation of 1,13,078 (226157/2) people is possible in this selected area considering that there is no void space.

I think I have taken extended area, now what is the percentage of this protesters of total BD population?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

i already signed to the we are pepple . i show my deepest solidarity to the shaabag protestors


BDforever said:


> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2535;&#2540; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2535; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404;
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...-are-seeking-justice-war-crimes-1971/mXK56Q8v
> ( collected )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

me and my 2 years old daughter lil the candle of hope and missed my dad who went the war of liberation at his 18 and become a war hero late bir protik capt.nowab ali bangladesh east bengal regiment


ShadowFaux said:


> Bangladesh Bangladesh Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Yesterday protesters in Dhaka at Shahbagh demanded capital punishment of the Jamaati convicted war criminals of 71 with candle light....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152545177850284



The candle light protest from the top is a spectacular view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

SenLin said:


> *Bangladesh's 'Tahrir Square' protest demands death for war criminals*
> 
> _Object of public wrath is Islamist politician found guilty of war crimes during Bangladesh's war of independence in 1971_
> 
> Bangladesh's 'Tahrir Square' protest demands death for war criminals | World news | guardian.co.uk



Bngladesh's protest is bigger than tahrir square. It has wider and definite issue .
More of that its the demand of whole Bangladesh and all the same type protest going all over the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Could this possibly start a civil war in BD? BD would be my favorite country if they slap a ban on jamat-e-mullahs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

SHAMK9 said:


> Could this possibly start a civil war in BD? BD would be my favorite country if they slap a ban on jamat-e-mullahs



1. Jamat threatened a civil war a few weeks earlier.

The Shahbagh square protests (though genuinely supported by the people could only happen if the Awami govt decided not to oppose it) are perhaps a sign of strength from the Awami league government that they are stronger i.e. physical control of central Dhaka.

2. Jamat do not have that many supporters and are (unfortunately I have to say as I don't believe in violence) getting killed in riots/clashes with the police.

So how can they launch a civil war?

3. If worse comes to the worse the army will step in if we approach complete breakdown.

The army doesn't want to get its hands dirty doing something that is not its job i.e. running the country. Plus it looks bad on BD's record that we have had a coup.

If they carry out a military takeover it'll be in conjunction with the US.

The US are upset with Hasina over the Yunus affair but ultimately want a democratic Bangladesh which means smooth transition of power by elections.

So to sum up, no civil war is unlikely.

However there will be a lot of chaos as we see now.

*To be honest even I am shocked that the Awami League are talking of banning Jamat and that it seems it could even become a reality. I didn't think it was possible.* Let's see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

15 February 2013
Bangladesh: Resist pressure to push for death sentences at war crimes tribunal
Mass protests have taken place across Bangladesh calling for the death penalty for a man convicted of war crimes.

Mass protests have taken place across Bangladesh calling for the death penalty for a man convicted of war crimes.

© MUNIR UZ ZAMAN/AFP/Getty Images

&#8220;

Given the extremely tense situation in Bangladesh, there is a real risk that the government will use this amendment to push for those tried in the ICT to be sentenced to death

&#8221;
Abbas Faiz, Amnesty International&#8217;s Bangladesh researcher
Fri, 15/02/2013

The Bangladesh government must not let a proposed new legal amendment lead to a push for death sentences for those convicted in its ongoing war crimes tribunal, Amnesty International said.

Bangladesh&#8217;s International Crimes Tribunal (ICT) was set up in 2010 to try people suspected of crimes under international law, including genocide, war crimes and crimes against humanity, committed during the country&#8217;s 1971 war of independence.

On Sunday, parliament is likely to pass an amendment to the law governing the proceedings of the ICT, which will enable prosecutors to appeal for the death penalty for those sentenced to imprisonment in the tribunal.

&#8220;Given the extremely tense situation in Bangladesh, there is a real risk that the government will use this amendment to push for those tried in the ICTto be sentenced to death,&#8221; said Abbas Faiz, Amnesty International&#8217;s Bangladesh researcher.

&#8220;We urge the government to resist this. The death penalty is the ultimate cruel and inhuman form of punishment, and the government should abolish it altogether, not call for it. .&#8221;

The amendment, proposed by the Cabinet, will allow the prosecution an equal right to appeal sentences &#8211; creating an opening for the prosecution to ask the Supreme Court to increase sentences of imprisonment to death sentences.

The ICT delivered its first verdict in absentia on 21 January 2013, sentencing one of the accused, Abul Kalam Azad, to death for crimes against humanity.

On 5 February, the ICT sentenced Abdul Quader Molla, a senior member of Jamaat-e-Islami (an opposition party), to life imprisonment for crimes against humanity.

That second verdict sparked mass protests across Bangladesh with tens of thousands of people rallying in in Dhaka calling for the death penalty for Molla. Opposition activists have called both verdicts politically motivated

A further seven individuals, all members of political opposition parties, are currently on trial in the ICT.

&#8220;The ICT is a historic opportunity to end over 40 years of impunity for the horrendous crimes committed during Bangladesh&#8217;s independence war,&#8221; Faiz said. &#8220;Victims deserve justice, but the accused also must have their human rights respected. Imposing the death penalty, which is a human rights violation, is not the answer.&#8221;

&#8220;The government must not simply use their majority in Parliament to change the law so that they can ask the Supreme Court to impose a death sentence.&#8221;

&#8220;This is the time for a calm and considered approach to these trials, if they are to bring justice and help ensure redress for the victims of the mass scale human rights violations in 1971. The government must ensure that the ICT maintains its independence and does not come under pressure from the public and the authorities to deliver the verdict that they want.&#8221;

Amnesty International has also received disturbing reports that some individuals critical of the ICT have been threatened and may be at risk of retaliatory violence.

&#8220;It is absolutely vital that the government ensures that those critical of the ICT are given protection and do not have to fear for their safety simply for exercising their right to freedom of expression,&#8221; Faiz said.

&#8220;People must be able to express their views about these trials freely and without being subjected to harassment or intimidation, and without fear of retaliation.&#8221;

Amnesty International opposes the death penalty in all cases without exception, regardless of the nature or circumstances of the crime, as a violation of the right to life as proclaimed in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights and as the ultimate cruel, inhuman or degrading punishment.

The International Criminal Court and all other international criminal courts established since 1993 have excluded the death penalty as a sentence for crimes against humanity, war crimes, and genocide.

Bangladesh: Resist pressure to push for death sentences at war crimes tribunal | Amnesty International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Bangladesh's 'Tahrir Square' protest demands death for war criminals*

Bangladesh's 'Tahrir Square' protest demands death for war criminals | World news | guardian.co.uk

Object of public wrath is Islamist politician found guilty of war crimes during Bangladesh's war of independence in 1971

Jon Boone and Naimul Haque in Dhaka
guardian.co.uk, Thursday 14 February 2013 20.05 GMT	







Bangladesh: Thousands continue death penalty demand for war criminals
Thousands of people in Dhaka cheer in unison after surpassing seven days of a demonstration calling for the execution of war criminals. Photograph: Zakir Hossain Chowdhury/ zakir hossain chowdhury/Demotix/Corbis

Festering resentment among a youthful population super-charged by social media is by now a familiar ingredient to mass protest movements around the world.

But the latest example of the phenomenon in the Shahbag area of the capital of Dhaka that has been dubbed Bangladesh's "Tahrir Square" is not attempting to topple a military dictatorship.

A crowd estimated to be hundreds of thousands strong has been camped on the streets for 10 days demanding the execution of war criminals.

The movement has created such strong feelings that some expatriate Bangladeshis have flown home to support the call for the death penalty. Children have been filmed with the slogan "We want death by hanging" painted across their cheeks and torsos.

The object of the public wrath is Abdul Quader Mollah, an Islamist politician found guilty this month of crimes including massacres, torture and rapes during Bangladesh's bloody war of independence from Pakistan in 1971.

Another eight members of Mollah's Jamaat-e-Islami party are also on trial, as are two members of the opposition Bangladesh Nationalist Party, including a former government minister.

The men had attempted to resist efforts by what was then called "East Pakistan" to break away from the rest of Pakistan, triggering an immensely violent conflict. It is estimated that anywhere between 300,000 and 3 million people were killed by the Pakistani army and their allied local militias.

The prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, was elected on a platform of making the prosecution of war crimes a priority of her government.

Although Mollah's conviction was a moment of immense symbolism in a country whose politics was forged by the brutal nine-month conflict, a large section of Bangladeshis were angered that he was only given a life sentence.

One observer, prominent media analyst Gazi Nasiruddin Ahmed, said the protests demonstrated the power of the young people who helped propel the ruling Awami League to a landslide victory in 2008.

"The youth believes the war criminals and collaborators of the occupation Pakistan army must be tried to give the families of the liberation war martyrs a sense of closure," Ahmed said.

Many people have given credit to a group called the Blogger and Online Activist Network for first calling people to the streets. Websites continue to fuel the mood of national outrage, with laptop wielding bloggers camping on the road, uploading photos and live streaming speeches.

Public fury at the impunity many war criminals have enjoyed in the last 42 years grew further when Mollah, nicknamed the "Butcher of Mirpur" for his crimes, flashed a "V" for victory sign when he came out of the courtroom. Analysts in Dhaka say many people believed Mollah was so cocksure because he believes he could be pardoned under a possible change of government. Even some human rights activists who normally abhor the death penalty have supported it in this case. The trial was criticised by some legal experts for failing to follow due process.

Supporters of his Jamaat-e-Islami party have held counter-protests around the country.

On Thursday Shahbag, which protesters have renamed "New Generation Roundabout", became a sea of candles, lit to mark those killed during the 1971 war. "I never thought I'd see something magnificent like this," said Imran Ashraf Chowdhury, a man in his late forties. "The young ones have done us a great favour by awakening national consciousness in people."

Police said that one man died of head injuries after being beaten by Jamaat-e-Islami supporters on Wednesday during fights between the police and the Islamists in the capital's main business district. At least two supporters of Jamaat-e-Islami have died after clashes with police.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Abdul Nur Tushar is giving the definition of Chagu*....hahahahaha

*&#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; '&#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;' ... &#2489;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494; ! ! !*

... &#2470;&#2503;...&#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; ...
&#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2458;&#2478;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503;&#2508;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; ..... &#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; .....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=338225129614719

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

SHAMK9 said:


> Could this possibly start a civil war in BD? BD would be my favorite country if they slap a ban on jamat-e-mullahs



how it can be civil war ? it is ration of 96% (other) to 4% (jamati) , according to voting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *Abdul Nur Tushar is giving the definition of Chagu*....hahahahaha
> 
> *&#2438;&#2476;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2472;&#2498;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; '&#2459;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;&#2494;' ... &#2489;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494; ! ! !*
> 
> ... &#2470;&#2503;...&#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2503;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; ...
> &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2458;&#2478;&#2510;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2503;&#2508;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2474;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2439; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; ..... &#2468;&#2497;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=338225129614719



Man is an idiot, making up his own fact


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;! by Haidar*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2910490779038





(&#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;! &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;!!!)

&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;!
---&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;

&#2468;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482;
&#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2466;&#2482;
&#2451;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;
&#2438;&#2471;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2451; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;

&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;
&#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2475;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2468;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482;...

&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;-&#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;
&#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;
&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2433;&#2458;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2524;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2478;&#2527;
&#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;
&#2468;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482;...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> *&#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;! by Haidar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=338225129614719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (&#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472;! &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2463;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;&#2488; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404;
> &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2472; &#2438;&#2488;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;!!!)
> 
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;!
> ---&#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;
> 
> &#2468;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482;
> &#2451;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2472;&#2494; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2466;&#2482;
> &#2451;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;
> &#2438;&#2471;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2451; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;
> 
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2527; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2465;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2467;
> &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2475;&#2494;&#2472;
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;
> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2503; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;
> &#2468;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482;...
> 
> &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2479;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2488;&#2459;&#2503; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2463;-&#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;
> &#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2433;&#2458;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2524;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503; &#2460;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2460;&#2455;&#2510;&#2478;&#2527;
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;
> &#2468;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482; &#2458;&#2482;...



*Indian rajakars talking about rajakars!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

BDforever said:


> how it can be civil war ? it is ration of 96% (other) to 4% (jamati) , according to voting.



Hey don't be like this. It's 4.6%!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

T-Rex said:


> *Indian rakajakars talking about rajakars!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

T-Rex said:


> *Indian rajakars talking about rajakars!*



Yes everyone is Razakars aka Indian razakars n then you wake up from your wet dream. The world of the Jamatis and Razakars are becoming smaller and smaller day by day. Whole country is now united to demand and see the capital punishment of the war criminals....

See there are already more then 100 thousand Indian razakars around in the video demanding death penalty of the razakars only in Shahbagh. Just imagine what is the condition of the whole Bangladesh...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152545177850284

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

SHAMK9 said:


> Could this possibly start a civil war in BD? BD would be my favorite country if they slap a ban on jamat-e-mullahs



@ " Tuphe kia taklif hai bhai ?"


----------



## scholseys

Islam is in big trouble in Bangladesh and this coming from a secular person like me. Keeping religion out of politics is one but bad mouthing the religion is another. It is certainly disrespecting the views of others. Then some nut job kills the guy, and the youth make the blogger look like some freedom fighter and will have his janaza in shahbag; the dude is an atheist. This coming from a nation where Islam is 90% of the people's religion. If crap like this continues Bangladesh will lose all her islamic values, already its quite bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

One of the bloggers behind the protests was brutally murdered.

Can intellectuals in BD be suppressed by murder and intimidation?

The murder of intellectuals, the old tactic from 1971 is still practiced and is obviously still popular amongst certain people, going by that thread on the forum where many posters were supporting and rejoicing.

Will this scare the protesters, or will they get provoked. We will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> It is certainly disrespecting the views of others.



it was a heinous crime hurting the feelings of others like this. Actions should be taken against people who do these things. There should be some kind of legal restriction.

Killing him is another heinous crime. I hope his killers are found soon and brought to justice.


----------



## BDforever

fateh71 said:


> One of the bloggers behind the protests was brutally murdered.
> 
> Can intellectuals in BD be suppressed by murder and intimidation?
> 
> The murder of intellectuals, the old tactic from 1971 is still practiced and is obviously still popular amongst certain people, going by that thread on the forum where many posters were supporting and rejoicing.
> 
> Will this scare the protesters, or will they get provoked. We will see.



It will boost the protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

aazidane said:


> Islam is in big trouble in Bangladesh and this coming from a secular person like me. Keeping religion out of politics is one but bad mouthing the religion is another. It is certainly disrespecting the views of others. Then some nut job kills the guy, and the youth make the blogger look like some freedom fighter and will have his janaza in shahbag; the dude is an atheist. This coming from a nation where Islam is 90% of the people's religion. If crap like this continues Bangladesh will lose all her islamic values, already its quite bad.


First need to check the so called Islamic party , does have worthy leader ? 
if they followed Islam , they would not be violent.
just check who is violent, shahbagh protesters or jamati protesters ? 
Being a Muslim , I am hate jamat more than other parties. They are nothing but creating Muslim haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> Islam is in big trouble in Bangladesh and this coming from a secular person like me. Keeping religion out of politics is one but bad mouthing the religion is another. It is certainly disrespecting the views of others. Then some nut job kills the guy, and the youth make the blogger look like some freedom fighter and will have his janaza in shahbag; the dude is an atheist. This coming from a nation where Islam is 90% of the people's religion. If crap like this continues Bangladesh will lose all her islamic values, already its quite bad.



I am with you on this. Indians and Awami-fascists have little connection with the larger masses of the country. Jamat has some weaknesses, as I pointed out earlier, and Indians and AL are taking full advantage of it. I heard that AL was trying to make a deal with JI, so it stays away from its coalition with BNP.

In the long term, don't worry about Islam and Islamic values in Bangladesh. With prosperity and growth, people will lean more towards their religious values and traditions, without having the risk of increasing extremism. That IMO is the future trend.

What few urban youth do and say have little relevance to the masses who are overwhelmingly pious and devout. My hope is that some decades later we at least become something like Turkey is today, a tolerant but religious society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

kalu_miah said:


> I am with you on this. Indians and Awami-fascists have little connection with the larger masses of the country. Jamat has some weaknesses, as I pointed out earlier, and Indians and AL are taking full advantage of it. I heard that AL was trying to make a deal with JI, so it stays away from its coalition with BNP.
> 
> In the long term, don't worry about Islam and Islamic values in Bangladesh. With prosperity and growth, people will lean more towards their religious values and traditions, without having the risk of increasing extremism. That IMO is the future trend.
> 
> What few urban youth do and say have little relevance to the masses who are overwhelmingly pious and devout. My hope is that some decades later we at least become something like Turkey is today, a tolerant but religious society.



Islam is a sensitive issue for Bangladeshis. Why wasnt this blogger charged by the government for practicing hate speech? if a 'secular' government cant address this issue, it is bound that some nut job will make the issue his.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

kalu_miah said:


> I am with you on this. Indians and Awami-fascists have little connection with the larger masses of the country. Jamat has some weaknesses, as I pointed out earlier, and Indians and AL are taking full advantage of it. I heard that AL was trying to make a deal with JI, so it stays away from its coalition with BNP.
> 
> In the long term, don't worry about Islam and Islamic values in Bangladesh. With prosperity and growth, people will lean more towards their religious values and traditions, without having the risk of increasing extremism. That IMO is the future trend.
> 
> What few urban youth do and say have little relevance to the masses who are overwhelmingly pious and devout. My hope is that some decades later we at least become something like Turkey is today, a tolerant but religious society.



My point is simple , Chatro shibir and Chatro league are now most dangerous groups in our country. they need to get punish for their violence



aazidane said:


> Islam is a sensitive issue for Bangladeshis. Why wasnt this blogger charged by the government for practicing hate speech?



I agree with you. I want punishment whoever talk bad about any kind of religion to make sure secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

BDforever said:


> My point is simple , Chatro shibir and Chatro league are now most dangerous groups in our country. they need to get punish for their violence
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I want punishment whoever talk bad about any kind of religion to make sure secularism.



even if jamaat is banned the caretaker government will return jamaat, if caretaker does come back that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> I am with you on this. Indians and Awami-fascists have little connection with the larger masses of the country.



1. There are no such thing as 'Indians' in Bangladesh. 

2. Awami-League has very good connection with the masses. And they still get more votes than the Jamati-Antinationalists/Jamati-extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@BDforever, @sepoi, @Hammer-fist, @madx, @eastwatch

Something that Musa Ibrahim posted just a while back about Rajeeb.- 



> &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;:
> 
> &#2535;. &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;?
> 
> &#2536;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2482;? &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;?
> 
> &#2537;. &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;
> 
> &#2538;. &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;: &#2479;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2497;-&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;&#2404;&#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2486;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2470;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2474;&#2470;&#2470;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;
> [http://nuranichapa.wordpress.com/ &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2435;
> 
> &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2435; Nuranichapa.wordpress.com Site Info
> 
> &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495; &#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2447; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2435; http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://nuranichapa.wordpress.com/
> 
> &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2539;-&#2541;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;?
> 
> &#2447;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;? &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2447;&#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;? &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; WordPress &#2447;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495; &#2535;-&#2536; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; -&#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;!
> 
> &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2499;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2507;? &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;?
> 
> &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2477;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;
> Courtesy: Galib Ibn Anwarul Azim]
> 
> &#2539;. &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;?
> &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2527;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; "&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;" &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; "&#2488;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;" &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2527; &#2404; (&#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2496;&#2468
> 
> &#2540;. '&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2488;&#2476; &#2437;&#2474;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;/&#2437;&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2468;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; '&#2541;&#2535;-&#2447; &#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2447;&#2439; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;? &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2456;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;?
> &#2438;&#2488;&#2482;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2507;&#2471;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;-&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453; &#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;
> 
> &#2541;. &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;- &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2543;&#2539;&#2536;, '&#2540;&#2543;, '&#2541;&#2535;, '&#2543;&#2534;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; - &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2404;



Your opinion on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> @BDforever, @sepoi, @Hammer-fist, @madx, @eastwatch
> 
> Something that Musa Ibrahim posted just a while back about Rajeeb.-
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion on this?


Good one. liked it 
I want to add more...
how they can be Islamic party, when they call 1971 war as civil war. Loving country is part of Eman. If they do not have Eman then how they call themselves as Muslim and call their party as Islamic party ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

everybody knows who did this and for what!i said this many post that jamaatis can do anything for their benifit! even said i'm a hindu too. haha most of my relatives are even mollah . but not like them . you see the tableegis doesnt like the jaamatis. i never ever heard anything and any good about islam and the religeon from the jamaahat-shibir.some people never understand because allah sealed their hearts.in suarah lahab allah declared abu lahabs wife who bears the load of woods ,beause those kafrs never understand the situation. you will see soon these bunch of jamaati criminals will be eliminated from the country.they are nothing but some parasites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

1.Note the parallels with March '71. BD has practically no Govt. The administration is really non-functional. The declarations coming out of the gathering of youth are obeyed. Hasina, like her father in March '71, has totally lost control over whatever she started - or even allowed to develop. In fact there is right now no single leader or institution which can say they will extricate us from this stagnation. 

2. The patriotic elements remain dazed and helpless. Now it is quite clear the powers behind the Shabagh affair are RAW and Qadyinais.They are utilizing their local agents in BCL, leftists, nashtiqs, Qadyiani cadre, Hindu activists, etc. The road from here is not visible. Our future appears dark.

3. In March '71 Sheikh was overtaken by the student leaders whose ranks had been totally infiltrated by RAW. Till the end Sheikh did not a violent break-up without maintaining links. He had wanted a constitutional change in line with his Six Points. The students took the movement ahead where Sheikh had no control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> everybody knows who did this and for what!i said this many post that jamaatis can do anything for their benifit! even said i'm a hindu too. haha most of my relatives are even mollah . but not like them . you see the tableegis doesnt like the jaamatis. i never ever heard anything and any good about islam and the religeon from the jamaahat-shibir.some people never understand because allah sealed their hearts.in suarah lahab allah declared abu lahabs wife who bears the load of woods ,beause those kafrs never understand the situation. you will see soon these bunch of jamaati criminals will be eliminated from the country.they are nothing but some parasites.



sepoi dada has spoken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammer-fist

sepoi said:


> everybody knows who did this and for what!i said this many post that jamaatis can do anything for their benifit! even said i'm a hindu too. haha most of my relatives are even mollah . but not like them . you see the tableegis doesnt like the jaamatis. i never ever heard anything and any good about islam and the religeon from the jamaahat-shibir.some people never understand because allah sealed their hearts.in suarah lahab allah declared abu lahabs wife who bears the load of woods ,beause those kafrs never understand the situation. you will see soon these bunch of jamaati criminals will be eliminated from the country.they are nothing but some parasites.



1. Yes I saw when you were called a Hindu here (aazidane I think, the guy who doesn't even know the difference between Sunnis and Shias or what Qadianis are). 

2. I have been called a "RAW agent", "Hindutva goon", "Awami thug" and many other things, even though I have said the BNP are better than the Awami League (though I will support whichever party has the best policies excluding the traitors of Jamat of course).

3. Insha'Allah Jamat will either be banned in Bangladesh or become even more irrelevant and drop from their current (4.6% and 2 seats in parliament to 2.3% - half of the current 4.6% - and 0 seats in parliament).

4. Islam in Bangladesh is safe e.g. we have a 5-6 million gathering of Muslims every year in Dhaka, the biggest in the world which by the way apparently Mujib donated the land for.

















_Bangladeshis in the Tableeghi organized Dhaka Ijtema. The Tableeghis, biggest Islamic group in Bangladesh, are hated by the radical Jamat e Islami._


@sepoi, the man in the last picture will no doubt be called "Indian secret agent", "malaun", "Hindutva goon", "Awami thug" etc by the Jamatis and their supporters here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

ShadowFaux said:


> 1. There are no such thing as 'Indians' in Bangladesh. .



What about BAL & Indians like U ? 



ShadowFaux said:


> 2. Awami-League has very good connection with the masses



Current state of shadowFaux:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Bangladesh burning: Police shot dead 7 protesters - CNN iReport



> The law enforcing authorities in Bangladesh is carrying out a systematic campaign of shooting and killing unarmed civilians, who&#8217;s only crime is to try to voice their protest against the sham and grossly unjust war crimes trial now reaching climax in the country. This* internationally discredited tribuna*l has already sentenced ( in-absentia) to death by hanging an Islamic scholar Mawlana Abul Kalam Azad and to life imprisonment to another Islamic leader Mr. Abdul Qader Molla. *The legal observers are unanimous that not a single charge against the two was proved in the trial.* The tribunal is now poised to pass death sentence on all the remaining opposition leaders including Prof. Ghulam Azam, Mawlana Delwar Hossain Saydee, Mawlana Motiur Rahman Nizami, Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mujahid , Muhammad Kamaruzzaman and Salah Uddin Qader Chowdhury.



Very neutral reporting by CNN like most other intl media like this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/16/world/asia/bangladesh-3-protesters-shot-dead.html?_r=0

These news outlets R far more civilized that prothom alo type awami/leftist propaganda outlets. At least they R reporting the facts on the ground.


Funny thing is this awami backed "tharir square" didn't get intl coverage. Epic fail.  Tharir square don't happen with active & open backing of ruling regime. The morons farting about this being a tharir square should check in with some psychiatrist and get well soon. The idiots R making a mockery of the sacrifices of tharir square and getting used as pwans by the BAL fagots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

Luffy 500 said:


> Bangladesh burning: Police shot dead 7 protesters - CNN iReport
> 
> 
> 
> Very neutral reporting by CNN like most other intl media like this:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/16/world/asia/bangladesh-3-protesters-shot-dead.html?_r=0
> 
> These news outlets R far more civilized that prothom alo type awami/leftist propaganda outlets. At least they R reporting the facts on the ground.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is this awami backed "tharir square" didn't get intl coverage. Epic fail.  Tharir square don't happen with active & open backing of ruling regime. The morons farting about this being a tharir square should check in with some psychiatrist and get well soon. The idiots R making a mockery of the sacrifices of tharir square and getting used as pwans by the BAL fagots.


Wall street journal posted a fairly unbiased article. I have been saying this for a while, the west are not buying this Indian backed tahrir square. I also find shahbag a non issue, it is aim less and unconstitutional. Even if Jamaat are banned, the CG will be bound to restore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

aazidane said:


> Wall street journal posted a fairly unbiased article. I have been saying this for a while, the west are not buying this Indian backed tahrir square. I also find shahbag a non issue, it is aim less and unconstitutional. Even if Jamaat are banned, the CG will be bound to restore them.



1. Shahbagh has been a massive show of support against Jamat and razakars.

- The Bangladeshi cricket team have participated.
- The Imam of the biggest Eid prayer (0.4 million Muslims praying behind him) has participated.
- Artists, singers, writers
- Former military officers
- Teachers, doctors

Many others. It is something that is now etched on the Bangladeshi consciousness permanently. 

2. Also note that the US has not spoken out by subtle statements in favour of Jamat e.g. "We urge a peaceful resolution etc"..."We do not believe in banning political parties etc".

Who knows, they may do so in the future.

However they haven't done so which may mean they do not want to risk provoking Bangladeshi mass sentiment against them by being seen as supportive of rezakars, or are not bothered if Jamat are in fact banned.

We will have to wait and see.

However as a Bangladeshi nationalist it is nice to see my people saying that:

*BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS*

*BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO JAMAT E "ISLAMI"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Hammer-fist said:


> 1. Shahbagh has been a massive show of support against Jamat and razakars.
> 
> *- The Bangladeshi cricket team have participated.
> - The Imam of the biggest Eid prayer (0.4 million Muslims praying behind him) has participated.
> - Artists, singers, writers
> - Former military officers
> - Teachers, doctors*
> 
> Many others. It is something that is now etched on the Bangladeshi consciousness permanently.
> 
> 2. Also note that the US has not spoken out by subtle statements in favour of Jamat e.g. "We urge a peaceful resolution etc"..."We do not believe in banning political parties etc".
> 
> Who knows, they may do so in the future.
> 
> However they haven't done so which may mean they do not want to risk provoking Bangladeshi mass sentiment against them by being seen as supportive of rezakars, or are not bothered if Jamat are in fact banned.
> 
> We will have to wait and see.
> 
> However as a Bangladeshi nationalist it is nice to see my people saying that:
> 
> *BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO REZAKARS*
> 
> *BANGLADESH SAYS NO TO JAMAT E "ISLAMI"*



All politically influenced by Awami League, its quite easy if you are in power. Media always has been liberal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

aazidane said:


> Wall street journal posted a fairly unbiased article. I have been saying this for a while, the west are not buying this Indian backed tahrir square. I also find shahbag a non issue, it is aim less and unconstitutional. Even if Jamaat are banned, the CG will be bound to restore them.



Don't know where this country is heading to. BAL will take the whole country down with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

Luffy 500 said:


> Don't know where this country is heading to. BAL will take the whole country down with them.



Just wait, the Americans will withdraw the GSP, the Europeans will follow suit. Once that happens our RMG sector will be on the verge of collapse, the workers will get on the street, this is just the start. Now imagine jamaat+bnp+workers on the streets.

U.S. Mulls Ending Bangladesh Duty-Free Access - WSJ.com

Dipu Moni was in the US just to stop this....... K Street alert! Bangladesh wants you - In the Loop - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

nothing new! typical jamaati prolap.one of my neighbor lady is pregnant and she went to the shaahbag today for supporting the protestors . she become emotional with her me too .is she also a raw agent,ahmedia chatroleage? your ancestors did the same fail now you are .'71 they said muktis are dalal,hindus,leftist (who were ifluenced by the moscow) and you did the same. what a coincide. but you will see soon your loving party will be eliminated soon.answer me how a patriotic movement can be dalali? jotosob prolap .


asad71 said:


> 1.Note the parallels with March '71. BD has practically no Govt. The administration is really non-functional. The declarations coming out of the gathering of youth are obeyed. Hasina, like her father in March '71, has totally lost control over whatever she started - or even allowed to develop. In fact there is right now no single leader or institution which can say they will extricate us from this stagnation.
> 
> 2. The patriotic elements remain dazed and helpless. Now it is quite clear the powers behind the Shabagh affair are RAW and Qadyinais.They are utilizing their local agents in BCL, leftists, nashtiqs, Qadyiani cadre, Hindu activists, etc. The road from here is not visible. Our future appears dark.
> 
> 3. In March '71 Sheikh was overtaken by the student leaders whose ranks had been totally infiltrated by RAW. Till the end Sheikh did not a violent break-up without maintaining links. He had wanted a constitutional change in line with his Six Points. The students took the movement ahead where Sheikh had no control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

dont be so confident with the usa.they can change their mind any second.they created the afgan mujahids and later they drop bomb on them  when usa will see jamaat has no future they will dispose you like a raja condom 


aazidane said:


> Wall street journal posted a fairly unbiased article. I have been saying this for a while, the west are not buying this Indian backed tahrir square. I also find shahbag a non issue, it is aim less and unconstitutional. Even if Jamaat are banned, the CG will be bound to restore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammer-fist

@sepoi I understand how you feel.

I have defended you in another thread against abusive poster, Luffy.

Asad71 is a true patriot and nationalist, yes he is anti-Indian. However he is polite and a gentleman (I know him very well).

He actually fought for the liberation of Bangladesh in 1971. Everyone talks about 71, few ever shed sweat to give us our independent country, Asad71 bhai is one of them.

So please edit parts of your post.

Please stay calm as well. It is not easy to be a Bangladeshi nationalist on here. The *you know who* club (who cannot be given any name or they will cry) will insult, abuse, provoke and lie but that is their nature, so we must continue to behave with dignity and moral superiority as we have been doing so.

Thank you bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

i just protest his second para .tell you one thing bro .i'm a shahbag protestor too. it hurts us too much when someone call us raw, dalal,leftist or ahmedia .the movement start with a huge emotion . none can insult us .and when he is a patriot , i expectsomething sweet from him because he went to the liberation war with his dream and emotion .thats it. here none is my enemy or oppnent and i believe in secularism .he said what he belive and i said what i believe .he has no evidence calling us raw , dalal ,ahmedia,chatroleague .and i respect him as my father who was also freedom fighter and a bir protik from bangladesh army .


Hammer-fist said:


> @sepoi I understand how you feel.
> 
> I have defended you in another thread against abusive poster, Luffy.
> 
> Asad71 is a true patriot and nationalist, yes he is anti-Indian. However he is polite and a gentleman (I know him very well).
> 
> He actually fought for the liberation of Bangladesh in 1971. Everyone talks about 71, few ever shed sweat to give us our independent country, Asad71 bhai is one of them.
> 
> So please edit parts of your post.
> 
> Please stay calm as well. It is not easy to be a Bangladeshi nationalist on here. The *you know who* club (who cannot be given any name or they will cry) will insult, abuse, provoke and lie but that is their nature, so we must continue to behave with dignity and moral superiority as we have been doing so.
> 
> Thank you bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

sepoi said:


> nothing new! typical jamaati prolap.one of my neighbor lady is pregnant and she went to the shaahbag today for supporting the protestors . she become emotional with her me too .is she also a raw agent,ahmedia chatroleage? your ancestors did the same fail now you are .'71 they said muktis are dalal,hindus,leftist (who were ifluenced by the moscow) and you did the same. what a coincide. but you will see soon your loving party will be eliminated soon.answer me how a patriotic movement can be dalali? jotosob prolap .



@asad71 himself was a freedom-fighter, to my knowledge, not a '*******' contrary to your claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

aazidane said:


> Just wait, the Americans will withdraw the GSP, the Europeans will follow suit. Once that happens our RMG sector will be on the verge of collapse, the workers will get on the street, this is just the start. Now imagine jamaat+bnp+workers on the streets.



Either way it would be chaotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammer-fist

sepoi said:


> i just protest his second para .tell you one thing bro .i'm a shahbag protestor too. it hurts us too much when someone call us raw, dalal,leftist or ahmedia .the movement start with a huge emotion . none can insult us .and when he is a patriot , i expectsomething sweet from him because he went to the liberation war with his dream and emotion .thats it. here none is my enemy or oppnent and i believe in secularism .he said what he belive and i said what i believe .he has no evidence calling us raw , dalal ,ahmedia,chatroleague .and i respect him as my father who was also freedom fighter and a bir protik from bangladesh army .



Well done for acting with honour and respecting Asad71 bhai. The *you know who* guys on this forum could learn something from you.

There are some very insincere and dishonest people here, who know what they say is a lie (not Asad71 a genuine patriot) but still say it. They will insult and abuse you and then complain that you are the troublemaker.

They are now even denying Jamatis got 4.6% of the votes in the last elections. One even said that this was a "Hindu number", though it is the official number of votes they got in the 2008 elections.

- The cricket team went to Shahbagh.
- One of the country's main Imams went to Shahbagh
- Ex-army officers have gone to Shahbagh

They are all of course "Indian secret agents", "Awami thugs" and "Hindutva".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

read his post , he was freedom fighter once doesnt prove that he has the same feelings still now .you cant tell i may be a jamaati tommorow . by the time people change and its normal and logical . but i still love him cause once he save the nation and now we are trying to do the same . respect for the freedom fighter


Hammer-fist said:


> Well done for acting with honour and respecting Asad71 bhai. The *you know who* guye a s on this forum could learn something from you.
> .
> There are some very insincere and dishonest people here, who know what they say is a lie (not Asad71 a genuine patriot) but still say it. They will insult and abuse you and then complain that you are the troublemaker.
> 
> They are now even denying Jamatis got 4.6% of the votes in the last elections. One even said that this was a "Hindu number", though it is the official number of votes they got in the 2008 elections.
> 
> - The cricket team went to Shahbagh.
> - One of the country's main Imams went to Shahbagh
> - Ex-army officers have gone to Shahbagh
> 
> They are all of course "Indian secret agents", "Awami thugs" and "Hindutva".



i just protest his second para .i have full respect to him . read my other post too .and try to use decent words pls. too much * star in your single line .


Skallagrim said:


> @asad71 himself was a freedom-fighter, to my knowledge, not a '*******' contrary to your claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

sepoi said:


> read his post , he was freedom fighter once doesnt prove that he has the same feelings still now .you cant tell i may be a jamaati tommorow . by the time people change and its normal and logical . but i still love him cause once he save the nation and now we are trying to do the same . respect for the freedom fighter
> 
> i just protest his second para .i have full respect to him . read my other post too .*and try to use decent words pls. too much * star in your single line .*



The asterisks are a replacement for r@zakar (automatically done by forum sofware).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammer-fist

Shahbagh protest to continue until death penalty demands are met | Demotix.com

1. The Awami League are basically blocking Jamat or their allies, the BNP from carrying out any major hartals (strikes) or riots in Dhaka by physically occupying central Dhaka, not with police or overt Chatra League members but with ordinary people.

2. It seems that this will continue until Kader Mollah (who is now carrying out gardening in a Dhaka prison) or another/other Jamati(s) is executed.

3. The Awami League does not care if Kader Molla or any other Jamati or rezakar is executed or not and they won't be bothered even releasing them if it won them power again. However this must be separated from the hundreds of thousands of ordinary Bangladeshis in Shahbah like @sepoi who do not care about political parties but want justice against murderers and criminals.

On a political level, the Awami League have definitely outplayed the BNP and their (Awami League) former alliance partners, Jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Hammer-fist said:


> Shahbagh protest to continue until death penalty demands are met | Demotix.com
> 
> 1. The Awami League are basically blocking Jamat or their allies, the BNP from carrying out any major hartals (strikes) or riots in Dhaka by physically occupying central Dhaka, not with police or overt Chatra League members but with ordinary people.



*Your so-called 'ordinary people' are nothing but a mob of hypocrites who has absolutely no regards for justice, they want mob justice. On Monday there's a strike, we shall see how your mob prevents that.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skallagrim said:


> @asad71 himself was a freedom-fighter, to my knowledge, not a '*******' contrary to your claim.


What's surprising...Bangabir has already been named r$zakar !! People around the world follow some principle to keep the glorious past intact. History is not always the plain white thing that we come to know..it could be with some spot. So, best policy is to keep thing intact with due respect. Now what we see here in BD...every national glory, personality are being politicized and commercialized. 52, 71 are not anyone's proprietary, I believe no one would have ever questioned inside story if these were not used for political agenda. Few days back our president told a pack of lies about 52 before the alumni of DU and the next day Badruddin Omar proved his statements one after one as false. Similarly, Sheikh Mujib deserves the right tribute from everyone irrespective of his controversial leadership but making him a prophet to gain some silly political shots now one kid might disrespect him...no wonder. Zia or Ershad never told anything derogatory about him it doesn't mean they didn't know his shortcomings...it's the law to keep things with due respect and start off the journey ahead. Are we following this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> nothing new! typical jamaati prolap.



You just responded to a freedom fighter  

By the way, some of you may be interested in reading this:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/235318-dragon-gwadar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

sepoi said:


> i just protest his second para .tell you one thing bro .i'm a shahbag protestor too. it hurts us too much when someone call us raw, dalal,leftist or ahmedia .the movement start with a huge emotion . none can insult us .and when he is a patriot , i expectsomething sweet from him because he went to the liberation war with his dream and emotion .thats it. here none is my enemy or oppnent and i believe in secularism .he said what he belive and i said what i believe .he has no evidence calling us raw , dalal ,ahmedia,chatroleague .and i respect him as my father who was also freedom fighter and a bir protik from bangladesh army .



You guys are shouting "joi Bangla" over there. Joi Bangla type benglis represent certain political ideology and you yourself already admit your qulaification with respect to being "joi bangla" type Bengalis. Tumra Islam teke bohot dur. Tumra Islam aar muslalmaan kula dushman. If you still have faith in _deen _then I suggest you withdraw your support from fasict movement unless you are Hindu. 

Bye the way, I need to know something. The dead blogger "thaba baba" was self proclaimed murtid and died as murtid yet you people held Namaz e Janza today on Shahbagh ground. Some Awami maloon called him Shaeed. Namaz and Shahdat are preserve for Muslim and mujahid respectively. Isn't it pure munafiqat?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Lol if asad dude a freedom fighter then I'm Barack Obama masquerading as Indian guy. :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> You guys are shouting "joi Bangla" over there. Joi Bangla type benglis represent certain political ideology and you yourself already admit your qulaification with respect to being "joi bangla" type Bengalis. Tumra Islam teke bohot dur. Tumra Islam aar muslalmaan kula dushman. If you still have faith in _deen _then I suggest you withdraw your support from fasict movement unless you are Hindu.
> 
> Bye the way, I need to know something. The dead blogger "thaba baba" was self proclaimed murtid and died as murtid yet you people held Namaz e Janza today on Shahbagh ground. Some Awami maloon called him Shaeed. Namaz and Shahdat are preserve for Muslim and mujahid respectively. Isn't it pure munafiqat?



Some lungi-clad retards were chanting _"Fashee fashee chai....Joy Bangla"._

Apparently, they were paid Tk. 100 to join in

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Loki said:


> Some lungi-clad retards were chanting _"Fashee fashee chai....Joy Bangla"._
> 
> Apparently, they were paid Tk. 100 to join in



Yes too many retards around. They will do anything for few bucks. Lanat on those retards.

But I am demanding answer from known Awami benglis presence in this forum. Why was there a Namaz e Janza hold for that self proclaimed Murtid "thaba baba"?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

can you say anything good more than this ? do you think you are the warren buffet and others are lungis? so cheap


Loki said:


> Some lungi-clad retards were chanting _"Fashee fashee chai....Joy Bangla"._
> 
> Apparently, they were paid Tk. 100 to join in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

@animelive, so you think people who went to Shahbag are lungi-clad retards? And do you also think they get money for joining?



sepoi said:


> can you say anything good more than this ? do you think you are the warren buffet and others are lungis? so cheap



Don't respond to the abuse of these people. Just report.


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> Some lungi-clad retards were chanting _"Fashee fashee chai....Joy Bangla"._
> 
> Apparently, they were paid Tk. 100 to join in



power of the flying lungi brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

my uncle was a freedom fighter too . now he is big kutub of destiny and looted so many pepople. what is your point?man ppl can change and its normal , may be tommorow you can be awamileague supporter or i can be a jamaati. nobody knows the future or the next upcoming days . i hope next time you come with some logic not prolap and prove it i'm wrong


Loki said:


> You just responded to a freedom fighter
> 
> By the way, some of you may be interested in reading this:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/235318-dragon-gwadar.html


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> so cheap



Look who's talking  



ShadowFaux said:


> @animelive, so you think people who went to Shahbag are lungi-clad retards? And do you also think they get money for joining?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't respond to the abuse of these people. Just report.



That'd be me, not animelive. 

And what rule did I break? Did I offend your feelings?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

you better wear bikinis


aazidane said:


> power of the flying lungi brigade


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> my uncle was a freedom fighter too . now he is big kutub of destiny and looted so many pepople. what is your point?man ppl can change and its normal , may be tommorow you can be awamileague supporter or i can be a jamaati. nobody knows the future or the next upcoming days .* i hope next time you come with some logic not prolap and prove it i'm wrong*



Son, don't lecture me on logic. You are already way off course.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

Loki said:


> That'd be me, not animelive.



Just asked out of curiosity because he thanked your post.


Loki said:


> And what rule did I break? *Did I offend your feelings*?



Like I care.  4.6 percent jamatis will only hurt my feelings when they lose 0.7% percentage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

well i dont know who you are but well we are not paid soldier. one popular shibir slogan is " amra sobai shibir kori,sokal bikal nasta kori" haha  .Now whos are the cheap . no party has a slogan like that in the whole damn world except shibir 


Loki said:


> Look who's talking
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be me, not animelive.
> 
> And what rule did I break? Did I offend your feelings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> @animelive, so you think people who went to Shahbag are lungi-clad retards? And do you also think they get money for joining?


There are many groups of people in Shahbag
1.Teenagers who wants new dates
2.School and College kids who are taken for biryani(there is a school in badda, from where many classes went for a trip like thing)
3.Family who are looking for a good time
4.Again people who want free Biryani
5.People who are being paid to shout
6.A few hundred or thousand maybe, chatra league members
7.Leftists and bloggers
8.a handful of Freedom fighter/Patriotic people
9.Passerby and people in cars

True story and the amount of people who shout are usually 2-5k hardly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> There are many groups of people in Shahbag
> 1.Teenagers who wants new dates
> 2.School and College kids who are taken for biryani(there is a school in badda, from where many classes went for a trip like thing)
> 3.Family who are looking for a good time
> 4.Again people who want free Biryani
> 5.People who are being paid to shout
> 6.A few hundred or thousand maybe, chatra league members
> 7.Leftists and bloggers
> 8.a handful of Freedom fighter/Patriotic people
> 9.Passerby and people in cars
> 
> True story and the amount of people who shout are usually 2-5k hardly



You couldn't be more wrong. Anyway, point noted.


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> There are many groups of people in Shahbag
> 1.Teenagers who wants new dates
> 2.School and College kids who are taken for biryani(there is a school in badda, from where many classes went for a trip like thing)
> 3.Family who are looking for a good time
> 4.Again people who want free Biryani
> 5.People who are being paid to shout
> 6.A few hundred or thousand maybe, chatra league members
> 7.Leftists and bloggers
> 8.a handful of Freedom fighter/Patriotic people
> 9.Passerby and people in cars
> 
> True story and the amount of people who shout are usually 2-5k hardly



10. Boi Mela Crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> well i dont know who you are but well we are not paid soldier. one popular shibir slogan is " amra sobai shibir kori,sokal bikal nasta kori" haha  .Now whos are the cheap . no party has a slogan like that in the whole damn world except shibir



Indeed? 



animelive said:


> There are many groups of people in Shahbag
> 1.Teenagers who wants new dates
> 2.School and College kids who are taken for biryani(there is a school in badda, from where many classes went for a trip like thing)
> 3.Family who are looking for a good time
> 4.Again people who want free Biryani
> 5.People who are being paid to shout
> 6.A few hundred or thousand maybe, chatra league members
> 7.Leftists and bloggers
> 8.a handful of Freedom fighter/Patriotic people
> 9.Passerby and people in cars
> 
> True story and the amount of people who shout are usually 2-5k hardly



Great...free food  

And people claim they have no political affiliation and yet they enjoy free food, water, sanitation, and security. Can you imagine the amount of logistical support and money going into this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sepoi

wait for the next upcoming days bro .i'm an activist too . i heard some news jammat may be banned any moment soon . hasina is commited now . she doesnt wanna lose the public feelings . this is her chance to get the power again . and she if do it she will get millions of youth support


ShadowFaux said:


> Just asked out of curiosity because he thanked your post.
> 
> 
> Like I care.  4.6 percent jamatis will only hurt my feelings when they lose 0.7% percentage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Heck the candles that were lit weren't like each person holding a candle but lots of candles placed in the ground by people numbering less than quarter the amount of candles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

_mela...mela...mela..._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Great...free food
> 
> And people claim they have no political affiliation and yet they enjoy free food, water, sanitation, and security. Can you imagine the amount of logistical support and money going into this?


I don't think most people over there have the intellect to think that deep

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> wait for the next upcoming days bro .i'm an activist too . i heard some news jammat may be banned any moment soon . hasina is commited now . she doesnt wanna lose the public feelings . this is her chance to get the power again . and she if do it she will get millions of youth support



Go ahead then. Vote for her. 

Best of luck with whatever strategy you yobs are using to um...."ban" Jamaat, along with other goals like banning all Islamic parties and banning all "Islamic" corporations. 

Yours truly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sepoi

i bring 100 packet of tehari there by my own. so? who was paid me? the general people are supporting the movement .and i know the shibir pretty well .when i passed my hsc the retina coaching centre gave us a reception and feed us a lot and offered us free medical coaching .none ever offered me like them 


Loki said:


> Indeed?
> 
> 
> 
> Great...free food
> 
> And people claim they have no political affiliation and yet they enjoy free food, water, sanitation, and security. Can you imagine the amount of logistical support and money going into this?


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> Son, don't lecture me on logic. You are already way off course.



he is too emotional to be a guy. Don't you feel you are arguing with a girl?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> I don't think most people over there have the intellect to think that deep


 @Hammer-fist, @madx, @sepoi . . . . any input on this?


----------



## sepoi

if i pray salat and starv at holy month ramadan and maintain a sinfree life then allah will forgive me and i will go kabar with my childrens prayer and goodwish . for in the name of islam if i do jamaat shibir my final destination will be jahannam for sure .may allah firgive me


Loki said:


> Go ahead then. Vote for her.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever strategy you yobs are using to um...."ban" Jamaat, along with other goals like banning all Islamic parties and banning all "Islamic" corporations.
> 
> Yours truly.


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> i bring 100 packet of tehari there by my own. so? who was paid me? the general people are supporting the movement .and i know the shibir pretty well .when i passed my hsc the retina coaching centre gave us a reception and feed us a lot and offered us free medical coaching .none ever offered me like them



Dude, don't bother replying to these people. Their 4.6% will soon be down to 0.46%. 

No matter what, the War Criminals to be executed and true justice will be served for their heinous crimes in 1971. Lets have nanna miyar biriyani on that day bro!


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Like I care.  4.6 percent jamatis will only hurt my feelings when they lose 0.7% percentage.





> Trying to guess something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Earth says there is 226157 Square feet area in that Yellow area.
> 
> If one person takes 2 square feet on average,
> then I think, accommodation of 1,13,078 (226157/2) people is possible in this selected area considering that there is no void space.
> 
> I think I have taken extended area, now what is the percentage of this protesters of total BD population?



Population of Bangladesh-Population: 150,493,658
Mobs in Shahbag-1,13,078(maximum)
Do the maths

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sepoi

ignore him . anime is a cameloen . he changes his colours frequently


ShadowFaux said:


> @Hammer-fist, @madx, @sepoi . . . . any input on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> if i pray salat and starv at holy month ramadan and maintain a sinfree life then allah will forgive me and i will go kabar with my childrens prayer and goodwish . for in the name of islam if i do jamaat shibir my final destination will be jahannam for sure .may allah firgive me



wtf?........


----------



## sepoi

IKR . so true but for a long days they stablished a mogermulluk in internet . now we gonna push them back too from everywhere


ShadowFaux said:


> Dude, don't bother replying to these people. Their 4.6% will soon be down to 0.46%.
> 
> No matter what, the War Criminals to be executed and true justice will be served for their heinous crimes in 1971. Lets have nanna miyar biriyani on that day bro!


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> Population of Bangladesh-Population: 150,493,658
> Mobs in Shahbag-1,13,078(maximum)
> Do the maths



Hmm. . . . . Ok.

EDIT: 24 hours make a day. The protest has lasted for several days. Same people don't always stay there. 

You will get to know the percentage when the Criminals of 71 are executed.


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> ignore him . anime is a cameloen . he changes his colours frequently



I speak logic, i am not inclined towards any side. While you are a person who prays salah and have a sinless life while dissing virgins and shariah law, too much hypocrisy in one person. But i guess you are one of those idiots of Shahbag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> wtf?........



We got a whole bunch of brainwashed clueless morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> IKR . so true but for a long days they stablished a mogermulluk in internet . now we gonna push them back too from everywhere



No need to push them back. Their beloved rezakars will be executed soon.



kalu_miah said:


> We got a whole bunch of brainwashed clueless morons.



Oh thinking about yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Hmm. . . . . Ok. ****** ******************************



less than 0.1% of our popuation are residing at shahbag disregarding the actual number of people who are there for the reason of shouting @Loki @aazidane @Hammer-fist @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> less than 0.1% of our popuation are residing at shahbag disregarding the actual number of people who are there for the reason of shouting @Loki @aazidane @Hammer-fist @kobiraaz



Mmm, so the crowd out there has been the same people for all these days? Nice calculation genius!


----------



## sepoi

your shariah law maker saudi arab has the american drone base used against the moslem . idiot do you realy read anything or just stay on this forum always and bark?


animelive said:


> I speak logic, i am not inclined towards any side. While you are a person who prays salah and have a sinless life while dissing virgins and shariah law, too much hypocrisy in one person. But i guess you are one of those idiots of Shahbag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> your shariah law maker saudi arab has the american drone base used against the moslem . idiot do you realy read anything or just stay on this forum always and bark?



Sharia law is the law of the almighty, just when i thought you can't get any more retarded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> your shariah law maker saudi arab has the american drone base used against the moslem . idiot do you realy read anything or just stay on this forum always and bark?



Ignore him. Profiles sometimes can get hacked you know. Lets talk some development now. The situation with the rezakars will get taken cared of. Leave it and let the rezakar-sympathizers cry.


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> less than 0.1% of our popuation are residing at shahbag disregarding the actual number of people who are there for the reason of shouting @Loki @aazidane @Hammer-fist @kobiraaz



0.1% of the population ought to ban a party that has at least 10% of the population. This is just a media phenomenon at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Mmm, so the crowd out there has been the same people for all these days? Nice calculation genius!



You claim to go continuously yourself, same with Sepoi, but again, not many go for he reason itself, the number should be hardly 10k, but remember even 10k people gathering at a single place looks huge and media is taking advantage of that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

do you people follow quran? your shariah laws made by moududi  , self proclaimed .oh dymn i've nvr seen anything like this general people beating any political activist  . this is the true feelings of the general people now [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17312814&showlnk=0]

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> No need to push them back. Their beloved rezakars will be executed soon.
> 
> Oh thinking about yourself?



Well, you lot proved it when you went after @asad71 bhai, a well known and respected freedom fighter, who knows a lot of internal secrets of the country (he used to be in DGFI). Even hamer could not keep one of you under leash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> I am hungry, make me food or else i threaten to join Shahbag for the biryani



I don't know how to cook biryani. Though, I can cook some wicked fried rice!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Heck the candles that were lit weren't like each person holding a candle but lots of candles placed in the ground by people numbering less than quarter the amount of candles



Then my office lit more proportionally...per head one candle  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kalu_miah said:


> You are still thinking that you are talking to a bunch of Jamati's here?



Hahaha.... ....if someone thinks so,what's wrong...it'll not change the fact. Plzz let them think their way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> less than 0.1% of our popuation are residing at shahbag disregarding the actual number of people who are there for the reason of shouting @Loki @aazidane @Hammer-fist @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier



Riasat and You both are intelligent, only problem is you people are hammer fan .. 

and about your post -- yes you are right... Holud shari lal tip , panjabi shahbag isnt Bangladesh..

Bangladesh belongs to these people...







Ignore sub-intellectual level posts from few posters including mine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> And just how is that my posts remotely resemble a cooking host?
> 
> By the way, *did anyone know I love cooking?* Brah...



You have the chance to prove that throwing a party where you'll serve dishes prepared by you  .


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Then my office lit more proportionally...per head one candle  .



Bro, are you married?? ...


----------



## kobiraaz

sepoi said:


> do you people follow quran? your shariah laws made by moududi  , self proclaimed .oh dymn i've nvr seen anything like this general people beating any political activist  . this is the true feelings of the general people now [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17312814&showlnk=0]
> 
> [/URL]



no way thats a common man, undercover police most probably........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Riasat and You both are intelligent, only problem is you people are hammer fan ..
> 
> and about your post -- yes you are right... Holud shari lal tip , panjabi shahbag isnt Bangladesh..
> 
> Bangladesh belongs to these people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore sub-intellectual level posts from few posters including mine



Wish for a day when all four symbols coordinate and back these real Bangladeshi than us the fake ones.... cultivate Paddy (Dhaner Shish) using Plough (Langol) measure using Scale (Daripalla) get them all on board Boat (Nouka) and set the journey for a shiny life ahead.



kobiraaz said:


> Bro, are you married?? ...



No...why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Someday I will also here that Al zakir and msaint also were freedom fighters :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

sepoi said:


> [/url][/URL]



Ouch that must have hurt..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

PlanetSoldier said:


> Wish for a day when all four symbols coordinate and back these real Bangladeshi than us the fake ones.... cultivate Paddy (Dhaner Shish) using Plough (Langol) measure using Scale (Daripalla) get them all on board Boat (Nouka) and set the journey for a shiny life ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> No...why ?



Just asking.... 

anyway, all these parties mentioned above except Jamat perhaps want only money ( not praising Jamayat, just the truth)

election has become business... simply business. political leaders buy nomination from Parties and then after election gather 100 times more through corruption.. @aazidane knows more about it......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> Just asking....
> 
> anyway, all these parties mentioned above except Jamat perhaps want only money ( not praising Jamayat, just the truth)
> 
> election has become business... simply business. political leaders buy nomination from Parties and then after election gather 100 times more through corruption.. @aazidane knows more about it......



political parties seek donation. Running a party is a costly affair. 100 times is an exaggeration, lets just say it opens up a whole lot of doors to do business. Besides MPs dont have any significanct power or places from where to loot. they are quite useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> You guys are shouting "joi Bangla" over there. Joi Bangla type benglis represent certain political ideology and you yourself already admit your qulaification with respect to being "joi bangla" type Bengalis. Tumra Islam teke bohot dur. Tumra Islam aar muslalmaan kula dushman. If you still have faith in _deen _then I suggest you withdraw your support from fasict movement unless you are Hindu.
> 
> Bye the way, I need to know something. The dead blogger "thaba baba" was self proclaimed murtid and died as murtid yet you people held Namaz e Janza today on Shahbagh ground. Some Awami maloon called him Shaeed. Namaz and Shahdat are preserve for Muslim and mujahid respectively. Isn't it pure munafiqat?



have you ever seen this unique Janaza where people Stand at a 90 degree angle with Imam??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

kobiraaz said:


> Just asking....
> 
> anyway, all these parties mentioned above except Jamat perhaps want only money ( not praising Jamayat, just the truth)
> 
> election has become business... simply business. political leaders buy nomination from Parties and then after election gather 100 times more through corruption.. @aazidane knows more about it......



Very good point. Democracy, money and politicians go together, in every country, even here in the US. In poor small countries, they get bought by foreign powers. India bought many AL politicians since 1960's, now they are buying BNP wallas. They hate Jamat, because they cannot buy them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> Very good point. Democracy, money and politicians go together, in every country, even here in the US. In poor small countries, they get bought by foreign powers. *India bought many AL politicians since 1960's*, now they are buying BNP wallas. *They hate Jamat, because they cannot buy them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> @BDforever, @sepoi, @Hammer-fist, @madx, @eastwatch
> 
> Something that Musa Ibrahim posted just a while back about Rajeeb.-
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion on this?


And never (O Muhammad) pray (funeral prayer) for any of them (hypocrites) who dies, nor stand at his grave. Certainly they disbelieved in Allaah and His Messenger, and died while they were Faasiqoon (rebellious,  disobedient to Allaah and His Messenger). [al-Tawbah 9:84]

Question:
What is the ruling of Allaah concerning following the funeral procession of a kaafir  which has become a political practice and tradition followed by everyone?

Answer:

Praise be to Allaah.

If there are people among the kuffaar who can bury their own dead, then the Muslims should not bury them, or join the kuffaar and help them to bury them, or try to please the kuffaar by joining the funeral procession, even if this is a political practice. Such things are not known from the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) or the Khulafaa al-Raashidoon. In fact, Allaah forbade His Messenger (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) to stand by the grave of Abd-Allaah ibn Ubayy ibn Salool, and explained that the reason for this prohibition was that the man was a kaafir. Allaah said (interpretation of the meaning):

And never (O Muhammad) pray (funeral prayer) for any of them (hypocrites) who dies, nor stand at his grave. Certainly they disbelieved in Allaah and His Messenger, and died while they were Faasiqoon (rebellious,  disobedient to Allaah and His Messenger). [al-Tawbah 9:84]

If there is nobody among them who can bury their dead, then the Muslims should bury them, as the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) did with those who were killed at Badr, and as he did with his uncle Abu Taalib, when he died, and he [the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him)] said to Ali: Go and bury him.

And Allaah is the Source of strength. May Allaah bless our Prophet Muhammad and his family and companions, and grant them peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> Riasat and You both are intelligent, only problem is you people are *hammer fan* ..
> 
> and about your post -- yes you are right... Holud shari lal tip , panjabi shahbag isnt Bangladesh..



Objection, he is a nice guy with informative posts(although he gets alot of stuffs wrong from time to time) and also happens to be unbiased. Its just that you guys push him too much and some guys here abuse and badmouth in such a manner which just makes him go more against them. Not surprising as people can't be neutral in this forum, either Jamati or Dalal


----------



## sepoi

sunnat kam da saira falan vai 


PlanetSoldier said:


> Wish for a day when all four symbols coordinate and back these real Bangladeshi than us the fake ones.... cultivate Paddy (Dhaner Shish) using Plough (Langol) measure using Scale (Daripalla) get them all on board Boat (Nouka) and set the journey for a shiny life ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> No...why ?



They are sold already to the pakistan manydays ago big bro  


kalu_miah said:


> Very good point. Democracy, money and politicians go together, in every country, even here in the US. In poor small countries, they get bought by foreign powers. India bought many AL politicians since 1960's, now they are buying BNP wallas. They hate Jamat, because they cannot buy them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Objection, he is a nice guy with informative posts(although he gets alot of stuffs wrong from time to time) and also happens to be unbiased. Its just that you guys push him too much and some guys here abuse and badmouth in such a manner which just makes him go more against them. Not surprising as people can't be neutral in this forum, either Jamati or Dalal



you can't be neutral any where. it seems you got the jist. Told you you will soon realize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

ShadowFaux said:


> @BDforever, @sepoi, @Hammer-fist, @madx, @eastwatch
> 
> Something that Musa Ibrahim posted just a while back about Rajeeb.-
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion on this?



I want to give my opinion.. is that acceptable?? i know you blocked me.. but just couldnt resist to answer....



> &#2535;. &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;, &#2455;&#2507;&#2524;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2474;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2495;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2441;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2474;&#2503;&#2482;?
> 
> &#2536;. &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2479;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2480;&#2478;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2454;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2478;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2478;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2494;&#2482;? &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435 &#2488;&#2476;&#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2460;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;?



In fact mockery is the main cause of executions ordered by our prophet (Sm)...i already told it to @RiasatKhan .. here is the link though its an anti islam site... but the historical facts / causes of execution mentioned there are reliable..*look 4 Yellow colors, they were executed for mockery * is this Musa Ibrahim scholar of Islam?? List of Killings Ordered or Supported by Muhammad - WikiIslam

Sorry for the anti islam site... i couldnt find any other site written in such short and organized way.... 



> &#2537;. &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2463;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2438;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2468;&#2507; &#2476;&#2463;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;



He was not any random innocent atheist.. He used to hurt majority sentiment, this writer is trying to hide this.......... how biased




> [http://nuranichapa.wordpress.com/ &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2494;&#2435;
> 
> &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2435; Nuranichapa.wordpress.com Site Info
> 
> &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495; &#2535; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2476; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2439;&#2477; &#2447; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2489;&#2497;&#2470;&#2495;&#2488; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2435; Internet Archive Wayback Machine
> 
> &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;, &#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2489;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495;&#2439; &#2476;&#2482;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503; &#2539;-&#2541;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495; &#2453;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;?
> 
> &#2447;&#2468; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2437;&#2469;&#2458; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;? &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2447;&#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2507; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
> 
> &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;? &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; WordPress &#2447;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2463;&#2495; &#2535;-&#2536; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; -&#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476;!
> 
> &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2499;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2482;&#2507;? &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2460;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2447;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468; &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;?
> 
> &#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2477;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2453;
> Courtesy: Galib Ibn Anwarul Azim]
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...hahbagh-square-new-rise-59.html#ixzz2L69OiQg7



okay.. but he shared similar posts from his amarblog profile and also from Facebook profile... they were also false???  ...



> &#2539;. &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;? &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2527;&#2494;&#2489; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;?
> &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2447;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496;&#2451; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2477;&#2527;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2476;&#2497; &#2488;&#2497;&#2475;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2478; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; "&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2479;" &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2453;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2438;&#2489;&#2478;&#2503;&#2470; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476; &#2489;&#2494;&#2527;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; "&#2488;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;" &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2439; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;? &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2477;&#2476; &#2472;&#2527; &#2404;



already explained it.... 




> &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2476; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;- &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2498;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2404; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503;&#2470; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2543;&#2539;&#2536;, '&#2540;&#2543;, '&#2541;&#2535;, '&#2543;&#2534;-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; - &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2404;



we got a sherlock homes here i see... no one knows who killed Rajib.... He was having problems with other protest leaders... he was last seen with a girlfriend....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

two pics attached togather by superglue


kobiraaz said:


> have you ever seen this unique Janaza where people Stand at a 90 degree angle with Imam??


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> Someday I will also here that Al zakir and msaint also were freedom fighters :-D



Like that day would ever come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

why dont you kill all the chinese then?when they are all atheist .hope you will give my answer strait?


kobiraaz said:


> I want to give my opinion.. is that acceptable?? i know you blocked me.. but just couldnt resist to answer....
> 
> 
> 
> In fact mockery is the main cause of executions ordered by our prophet (Sm)...i already told it to @RiasatKhan .. here is the link though its an anti islam site... but the historical facts / causes of execution mentioned there are reliable.. is this Musa Ibrahim scholar of Islam?? List of Killings Ordered or Supported by Muhammad - WikiIslam
> 
> Sorry for the anti islam site... i couldnt find any other site written in such short and organized way....
> 
> 
> 
> He was not any random innocent atheist.. He used to hurt majority sentiment, this writer is trying to hide this.......... how biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.. but he shared similar posts from his amarblog profile and also from Facebook profile... they were also false???  ...
> 
> 
> 
> already explained it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got a sherlock homes here i see... no one knows who killed Rajib.... He was having problems with other protest leaders... he was last seen with a girlfriend....



 


LaBong said:


> Someday I will also here that Al zakir and msaint also were freedom fighters :-D


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Objection, he is a nice guy with informative posts(although he gets alot of stuffs wrong from time to time) and also happens to be unbiased. Its just that you guys push him too much and some guys here abuse and badmouth in such a manner which just makes him go more against them. Not surprising as people can't be neutral in this forum, either Jamati or Dalal




how it started....

Hammer is old user with his large posts ( i never had time to read his posts) ... but one day he claimed last year coup attempt was a Jamati coup....

This was a lie and i tried to correct him..

So he unleashed his ultimate weapon --- "Ignore Troll Kobiraaz and please knowledgeable Bangldeshis @x @y @z answer"


I have been trolling him since then....... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> why dont you kill all the chinese then?when they are all atheist .hope you will give my answer strait?



are you 5?. It has not been proven that Jamaat has killed the man. He is was an anti islam bloke. Its right to be a non believer, buddhist, hindu or follow 7 gods of mount olympus. He has no right to bash islam, its called religious tolerance, retard.

GO TO CHINA AND POST HATEFUL MESSAGE ABOUT ISLAM, CHRISTIANITY OR BUDDHISM AND WATCH WHAT CCP DOES TO YOU.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> why dont you kill all the chinese then?when they are all atheist .hope you will give my answer strait?



Do you know how retarded that sounds?  

I've had atheist friends, Buddhists, Christians, Hindus and Jews (including Zionists). Do I kill them?  

Simply making anti-Islamic remarks is not the point here. 

Back in the days of Prophet Muhammad (S.A.W), religion and state went together. Making anti-Islam remarks such that it threatened the security and stability of the ruling region was treated the same way as treason. 

Treason can lead people to trouble, and even death depending on where they live. That under the duress of the law. It doesn't matter if one lives in the US or Bangladesh. 

What happened to that blogger was a random act of murder, and he was not dealt with whatever the law states. 

Kapish?



kobiraaz said:


> how it started....
> 
> Hammer is old user with his large posts ( i never had time to read his posts) ... but one day he claimed last year coup attempt was a Jamati coup....
> 
> This was a lie and i tried to correct him..
> 
> So he unleashed his ultimate weapon --- "Ignore Troll Kobiraaz and please knowledgeable Bangldeshis @x @y @z answer"
> 
> 
> I have been trolling him since then....... ...



He's Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

still not get my answer .abaro dhan vante shiber git . my question was when you are telling islam give you the permission to kill a nastik then why dont kill all the chinese because the reason is the same. answer to the point pls


aazidane said:


> are you 5?. It has not been proven that Jamaat has killed the man. He is was an anti islam bloke. Its right to be a non believer, buddhist, hindu or follow 7 gods of mount olympus. He has no right to bash islam, its called religious tolerance, retard.
> 
> GO TO CHINA AND POST HATEFUL MESSAGE ABOUT ISLAM, CHRISTIANITY OR BUDDHISM AND WATCH WHAT CCP DOES TO YOU.


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Do you know how retarded that sounds?
> 
> I've had atheist friends, Buddhists, Christians, Hindus and Jews (including Zionists). Do I kill them?
> 
> Simply making anti-Islamic remarks is not the point here.
> 
> Back in the days of Prophet Muhammad (S.A.W), religion and state went together. Making anti-Islam remarks such that it threatened the security and stability of the ruling region was treated the same way as treason.
> 
> Treason can lead people to trouble, and even death depending on where they live. That under the duress of the law. It doesn't matter if one lives in the US or Bangladesh.
> 
> What happened to that blogger was a random act of murder, and he was not dealt with whatever the law states.
> 
> Kapish?


Stop making sense, i hope Sepoi gets time to find another stupid remark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> why dont you kill all the chinese then?when they are all atheist .hope you will give my answer strait?



@talpatar sepoi
Just like your idols and anchors in Shabagh fascists, you can not think of anything other than killing , can you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

sepoi said:


> why dont you kill all the chinese then?when they are all atheist .hope you will give my answer strait?



Chinese ra ki erokom ulta palta kotha likhse??? Ami boltesina killing is the solution.... ami just eta bolte chachhi ore innocent bananor try kano?? Shey ja korse er pore orey shahid banaya janaza kora eta kon Islam???? Banglay likhlam erpore na bujhle amar r kicu bolar nai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

EVERYONE REPORT SEPOI, HE IS A TROLL


----------



## Zabaniyah

By the way, where the heck do those weirdos like Baba come from? Where do they get their inspiration? Just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

yeah if you can make friends with them and telling its allow to kill them ,what kind of a hypocricy is that? for benifit and business you can make friends but when they are against you , you kill them. right? thats it . just using islam here for public support. shame


Loki said:


> Do you know how retarded that sounds?
> 
> I've had atheist friends, Buddhists, Christians, Hindus and Jews (including Zionists). Do I kill them?
> 
> Simply making anti-Islamic remarks is not the point here.
> 
> Back in the days of Prophet Muhammad (S.A.W), religion and state went together. Making anti-Islam remarks such that it threatened the security and stability of the ruling region was treated the same way as treason.
> 
> Treason can lead people to trouble, and even death depending on where they live. That under the duress of the law. It doesn't matter if one lives in the US or Bangladesh.
> 
> What happened to that blogger was a random act of murder, and he was not dealt with whatever the law states.
> 
> Kapish?
> 
> 
> 
> He's Indian.



chinese ra ughor muslim der shes kore dise . ar ki komu ?


kobiraaz said:


> Chinese ra ki erokom ulta palta kotha likhse??? Ami boltesina killing is the solution.... ami just eta bolte chachhi ore innocent bananor try kano?? Shey ja korse er pore orey shahid banaya janaza kora eta kon Islam???? Banglay likhlam erpore na bujhle amar r kicu bolar nai


----------



## scholseys

Loki said:


> By the way, where the heck do those weirdos like Baba come from? Where do they get their inspiration? Just curious.



not having friends in real life, so they go online to seek attention like the sepoi troll. I SUGGEST WE ALL REPORT HIM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

when you cant answer the truth then i'm a troll? nice


aazidane said:


> EVERYONE REPORT SEPOI, HE IS A TROLL


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> when you cant answer the truth then i'm a troll? nice



you don't make sense or you simply do not speak English!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Loki said:


> By the way, where the heck do those weirdos like Baba come from? Where do they get their inspiration? Just curious.



I also want to know... what did he get by writing those posts?? Boy was talented.... he was actually a Pervert.. nothing else....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> yeah if you can make friends with them and telling its allow to kill them ,what kind of a hypocricy is that? for benifit and business you can make friends but when they are against you , you kill them. right? thats it . just using islam here for public support. shame



English? It appears none of whatever you are trying to say counter nor complement with what I said.

I suggest you take some ESL courses for starters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> I also want to know... what did he get by writing those posts?? Boy was talented.... he was actually a Pervert.. nothing else....



attention psychology 101...polapainder shamne agula koila langta koira gaser shathe bainda pidaioto shuerer bachchare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

we dont believe in killings like you. we believe in justice . if we believe in killings then we can break BSMMU and killed the go.azam .we want justice thats why we are protesting.even a 5 years kid can understand it


idune said:


> @talpatar sepoi
> Just like your idols and anchors in Shabagh fascists, you can not think of anything other than killing , can you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

I have started reporting dorothy's troll posts, i suggest you guys all do this.


----------



## Zabaniyah

aazidane said:


> not having friends in real life, so they go online to seek attention.



mmm....I think it's more than that. 



kobiraaz said:


> I also want to know... what did he get by writing those posts?? Boy was talented.... he was actually a Pervert.. nothing else....



It's intriguing really. 

I've seen the most vile content from the so-called "ex-Muslims" in the past. And usually, they live in the West. But here in Bangladesh, I'm seeing it for the very first time. There was this other dude who studies at AIUB (forgot his name). 

It's irony really. There must be a source.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

When you cant answer to the point , you start about my english skill now. well english is not our primary language and and yours too. dont be an oversmart .typical escapist


Loki said:


> English? It appears none of whatever you are trying to say counter nor complement with what I said.
> 
> I suggest you take some ESL courses for starters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

sepoi said:


> still not get my answer .abaro dhan vante shiber git . my question was when you are telling islam give you the permission to kill a nastik then why dont kill all the chinese because the reason is the same. answer to the point pls



According to the Shariah anyone can be an atheist and they can to an extent criticize muslims.But it is against the Shariah to make derogatory remarks against God or the Prophet(PBUH).It is considered as blasphemy.The highest penalty for blasphemy is execution.Muhammad ibn Zakariya al-Razi(the famous physician) was a free-thinker or probably an atheist.He wrote books that criticized Islam and the Prophet(PBUH).Al-Biruni and Ibn-Sina were against him for this reason.But Al-Razi never made any derogatory statements.There is a difference between criticism and slander.If we were in an Islamic state this guy might have been execuetd if he did not apologize.But I won't say that this particular murder is justified!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ShadowFaux

Intimidation and fear won't be able to save Goo.Azam. or din ghonaya ashchhe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> When you cant answer to the point , you start about my english skill now. well english is not our primary language and and yours too. dont be an oversmart .typical escapist



Your point of killing Chinese people just because they are Atheist is moot. And not all Chinese are Atheist. Don't stereotype, Dorothy.

Read my post #980 S-L-O-W-L-Y.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

sepoi said:


> chinese ra ughor muslim der shes kore dise . ar ki komu ?



Then Muslims should dislike China... Personally I have discussed about this with an Uighur Chinese... Yes their life is controlled by Govt.. But the guy himself dont hate China...... He just asked me to pray for them so that they get more freedom to practice their religion in Atheist communist China.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> we dont believe in killings like you. we believe in justice . if we believe in killings then we can break BSMMU and killed the go.azam .we want justice thats why we are protesting.even a 5 years kid can understand it



CORRECTION!!!! You want to keep your hand clean BUT you want kill by hijacking court and JUSTICE and have judges do the killing for you. It's too old of a deception *talpatar sepoi*. This is not your typical fascist fest blogging league that you can deceive so easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> When you cant answer to the point , you start about my english skill now. well english is not our primary language and and yours too. dont be an oversmart .typical escapist


The thing is that, you are in an international forum where you must speak standard English to actually debate. Your posts make no sense whatsoever and we, by no means are attacking you because of your Language skills(lol jk, we are)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> According to the Shariah anyone can be an atheist and they can to an extent criticize muslims.But it is against the Shariah to make derogatory remarks against God or the Prophet(PBUH).It is considered as blasphemy.The highest penalty for blasphemy is execution.Muhammad ibn Zakariya al-Razi(the famous physician) was a free-thinker or probably an atheist.He wrote books that criticized Islam and the Prophet(PBUH).Al-Biruni and Ibn-Sina were against him for this reason.But Al-Razi never made any derogatory statements.There is a difference between criticism and slander.If we were in an Islamic state this guy might have been execuetd if he did not apologize.But I won't say that this particular murder is justified!



Read post #980.


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> CORRECTION!!!! You want to keep your hand clean BUT you want kill by hijacking court and JUSTICE and have judges do the killing for you. It's too old of a deception *talpatar sepoi*. This is not your typical fascist fest blogging league that you can deceive so easily.



I have reported him. He is just trolling looking to get attention. He has no reasonable logic, i have respect for hammer,at least he has logic, but this man is all bonkers, time for all of us to report him to the mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

RiasatKhan said:


> According to the Shariah anyone can be an atheist and they can to an extent criticize muslims.But it is against the Shariah to make derogatory remarks against God or the Prophet(PBUH).It is considered as blasphemy.The highest penalty for blasphemy is execution.Muhammad ibn Zakariya al-Razi(the famous physician) was a free-thinker or probably an atheist.He wrote books that criticized Islam and the Prophet(PBUH).Al-Biruni and Ibn-Sina were against him for this reason.But Al-Razi never made any derogatory statements.There is a difference between criticism and slander.If we were in an Islamic state this guy might have been execuetd if he did not apologize.But I won't say that this particular murder is justified!



Thanks mate for your informative post. When a Muslim makes derogatory remarks against others' religion and God, what then?


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> Thanks mate for your informative post. When a Muslim makes derogatory remarks against others' religion and God, what then?



Muslims should not condone this. Muslims should have religious tolerance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

i know this .but rajib was killed for another reason . he was not killed for being an atheist , he was killed cause for the movement. rajib was atheist for a long .then why didnt he was killed before? i hate it when jammat kills for their persoanal business and try to sell islam. my objection is there .you are smart i know , i hope you get me now


RiasatKhan said:


> According to the Shariah anyone can be an atheist and they can to an extent criticize muslims.But it is against the Shariah to make derogatory remarks against God or the Prophet(PBUH).It is considered as blasphemy.The highest penaalty for blasphemy is execution.Muhammad ibn Zakariya al-Razi(the famous physician) was a free-thinker or probably an atheist.He wrote books that criticized Islam and the Prophet(PBUH).Al-Biruni and Ibn-Sina were against him for this reason.But Al-Razi never made any derogatory statements.There is a difference between criticism and slander.If we were in an Islamic state this guy might have been execuetd if he did not apologize.But I won't say that this particular murder is justified!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> Muslims should not condone this. Muslims should have religious tolerance.



But is there a punishment for that?


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> i know this .but rajib was killed for another reason . he was not killed for being an atheist , he was killed cause for the movement. rajib was atheist for a long .then why didnt he was killed before? *i hate it when jammat kills for their persoanal business and try to sell islam*. my objection is there .you are smart i know , i hope you get me now


Proof, go to court, stop arguing on assumptions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

aazidane said:


> you can't be neutral any where. it seems you got the jist. Told you you will soon realize.



Only confused people are neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

So you guys are ganging up against the guy and behaving like high school bully just because he doesn't speak English like a British! It's not that your English is impeccable anyway. 

Remember the days when you geeks used to get bullied by high school dorks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> Proof, go to court, stop arguing on assumptions



Hmmm, court is doing it's work, don't worry!


----------



## sepoi

i'm glad you found a new word "talapatar sepoi" , hope you forget india now .and atleast they are facing a court now.they dont even worth it.when they killed millions of people what justice they bring from us? 


idune said:


> CORRECTION!!!! You want to keep your hand clean BUT you want kill by hijacking court and JUSTICE and have judges do the killing for you. It's too old of a deception *talpatar sepoi*. This is not your typical fascist fest blogging league that you can deceive so easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> So you guys are ganging up against the guy and behaving like high school bully just because he doesn't speak English like a British! It's not that your English is impeccable anyway.


got bad memories? aww

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> The thing is that, you are in an international forum where you must speak standard English to actually debate. Your posts make no sense whatsoever and we, by no means are attacking you because of your Language skills(lol jk, we are)



Don't like his English skills? REPORT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Loki said:


> Your point of killing Chinese people just because they are Atheist is moot. And not all Chinese are Atheist. Don't stereotype, Dorothy.
> 
> Read my post #980 S-L-O-W-L-Y.



So those who are atheist can be killed right? 

It's weird you of all calling him Dorothy, since your sex and orientation was matter of speculation in bd forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

LaBong said:


> Remember the days when you geeks used to get bullied by high school dorks.



Didn't know that you call yourself 'high school dork'. Total lack of self respect.


----------



## sepoi

i told you before donot reply my quotes when you dont like it!


animelive said:


> Proof, go to court, stop arguing on assumptions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> i'm glad you found a new word "talapatar sepoi" , hope you forget india now .and atleast they are facing a court now.they dont even worth it.when they killed millions of people what justice they bring from us?



Don't argue with the troll. Rezakars will get hanged no matter what because they are guilty and I'm sure their guilt will be proven in the court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

LaBong said:


> So those who are atheist can be killed right?



That false narrative you indians are creating to cover up crime and criminals. No one here said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> i told you before donot reply my quotes when you dont like it!



Tell him to shut up when the court gives its verdict on the war criminals.


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> got bad memories? aww



No buddy I have been the pot smoking, beer drinking wajb-ul-katl kaffir all my life, since I have seen some of these online bullies in Facebook, I know they are typical geek.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> i told you before donot reply my quotes when you dont like it!



This is a free forum, i can do whatever i want but you lack the decency to have proper arguments making sense. Go crawl back to facebook, that suits you better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> This is a free forum, i can do whatever i want but you lack the decency to have proper arguments making sense. Go crawl back to facebook, that suits you better



This is a free forum. You can't tell him what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

idune said:


> That false narrative you indians are creating to cover up crime and criminals. No one here said that.



Do you know what inference is? Go look it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

you know i'm realy happy now. I can see their frustration  . no matter we will hang all the culprits this time.even hasina has no option now 


ShadowFaux said:


> Don't argue with the troll. Rezakars will get hanged no matter what because they are guilty and I'm sure their guilt will be proven in the court.



just ignore anime , he is one beadop nephew 


ShadowFaux said:


> This is a free forum. You can't tell him what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> you know i'm realy happy now. I can see their frustration  . no matter we will hang all the culprits this time.even hasina has no option now



They have no power or influence whatsoever in Bangladesh and they are trying to take it out on the Shahbag movement. 
Ah these kids make my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> This is a free forum. You can't tell him what to do.



But i can sure educate him about how to debate properly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majlum_bangladeshi

dear sepoi aazidane please please for wasta of allah & islam dont fight each other... brother sepoi sitution is very very dangerious & grave...we all good muslim as well as islam do not tollerate crime in any form...so we dont have objection on criminal should be punished..but what is actully happening in here is not justice....this is call plot game... which happedned 1949,1952,1969,1971,1975,1982,1990,1996,2007, and now....but enough is enough ...& this is my openion that,it will be last...if u people are not accepting plot game started from 1949 & 52 ...then please answer my following question..

in 1947 when india & pakistan was imerge... the put almost same rules for controling there state..& india declear national language will be hindi 1st & official language will be hindi & english for federal...& provincial official language will be local language plus hindi,english...and we all know hindi is language of UP and MP....in polulation wise they were not top..though westbengal accep that without any question..and we all know during that time westbengal was pioner in bangla language....almost 99% bengali writer from WB..beside east bengal put objection & demanding bangla should be nationa language...why?? urdu is not language of panjab,sindh,baluch,bengal,kashmir....so its more neutral than hindi...more over urdu was made by mugols...& since then urdu play very important roles ... so come to straight point....why bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali from west bangal not....???


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> you know i'm realy happy now. I can see their frustration  . no matter we will hang all the culprits this time.even hasina has no option now
> 
> just ignore anime , he is one beadop nephew



Oi mate, no personal insults such as this! 

If I ignore this people, how can I see their frustration?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

LaBong said:


> So those who are atheist can be killed right?



That false narrative you indians are creating to cover up crime and criminals. No one here said that.



LaBong said:


> Do you know what inference is? Go look it up.



inference drawn from *cooked up false indian narrative* is false. there is nothing to look at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> dear sepoi aazidane please please for wasta of allah & islam dont fight each other... brother sepoi sitution is very very dangerious & grave...we all good muslim as well as islam do not tollerate crime in any form...so we dont have objection on criminal should be punished..but what is actully happening in here is not justice....this is call plot game... which happedned 1949,1952,1969,1971,1975,1982,1990,1996,2007, and now....but enough is enough ...& this is my openion that,it will be last...if u people are not accepting plot game started from 1949 & 52 ...then please answer my following question..
> 
> in 1947 when india & pakistan was imerge... the put almost same rules for controling there state..& india declear national language will be hindi 1st & official language will be hindi & english for federal...& provincial official language will be local language plus hindi,english...and we all know hindi is language od UP and MP....in polulation wise they were not top..though westbengal accep that without any question..and we all know during that time westbengal was pioner in bangla language....almost 99% bengali writer from WB..beside east bengal put objection & demanding bangla should be nationa language...why?? urdu is not language of panjab,sindh,baluch,bengal,kashmir....so its more netural than hindi...more over urdu was made by mugols...& since then urdu play very important roles ... so come to straight point....why bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali from west bangal not....???



You have a problem with us wanting to speak our own language?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Don't argue with the troll. Rezakars will get hanged *no matter what because they are guilty* and I'm sure their guilt will be proven in the court.



and who told you? where did you hear it from? is the source true? how do you know? what kind of proof did the source post/tell? did you justify the story? if so, how?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

hahaha  mamara ekhon field e nai . namlei ei chobir moto obostha hobe 


ShadowFaux said:


> They have no power or influence whatsoever in Bangladesh and they are trying to take it out on the Shahbag movement.
> Ah these kids make my day.


 [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17313157&showlnk=0]

[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> But i can sure educate him about how to debate properly



You are not any way superior than him. And he didn't ask for your help. The rest is common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> dear sepoi aazidane please please for wasta of allah & islam dont fight each other... brother sepoi sitution is very very dangerious & grave...we all good muslim as well as islam do not tollerate crime in any form...so we dont have objection on criminal should be punished..but what is actully happening in here is not justice....this is call plot game... which happedned 1949,1952,1969,1971,1975,1982,1990,1996,2007, and now....but enough is enough ...& this is my openion that,it will be last...if u people are not accepting plot game started from 1949 & 52 ...then please answer my following question..
> 
> in 1947 when india & pakistan was imerge... the put almost same rules for controling there state..& india declear national language will be hindi 1st & official language will be hindi & english for federal...& provincial official language will be local language plus hindi,english...and we all know hindi is language of UP and MP....in polulation wise they were not top..though westbengal accep that without any question..and we all know during that time westbengal was pioner in bangla language....almost 99% bengali writer from WB..beside east bengal put objection & demanding bangla should be nationa language...why?? urdu is not language of panjab,sindh,baluch,bengal,kashmir....so its more neutral than hindi...more over urdu was made by mugols...& since then urdu play very important roles ... so come to straight point....*why bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali* from west bangal not....???



why would the majority speak the language of the minority?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> and who told you? where did you hear it from? is the source true? how do you know? what kind of proof did the source post/tell? did you justify the story? if so, how?



Go ask the court!


----------



## majlum_bangladeshi

yar ya khotay....i want answer...not my problem or ur problem dear..


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> You are not any way superior than him. And he didn't ask for your help. The rest is common sense.



He lacks any ability to argue and makes stupid one liners which hardly make sense, therefore i am superior to him in that part. I am generous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> He lacks any ability to argue and makes stupid one liners which hardly make sense, therefore i am superior to him in that part. I am generous.



He's been arguing with your mob this long successfully. Makes him superior than you bunch.


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Go ask the court!



huh? you were openly declaring them guilty, i am asking you, how do you know? court failed to prove anything(ask UN) so once again, if you don't have proofs, don't argue based on your assumptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> why would the majority speak the language of the minority?



That guy wants us to speak urdu!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> He's been arguing with your mob this long successfully. Makes him superior than you bunch.



I don't think argue is the right word. We just ignore him since he makes no sense


----------



## sepoi

well shadow already said what i wanted to tell .its no logical when the 40% of the people talked in bangla while only the 7% takled in urdu .


majlum_bangladeshi said:


> dear sepoi aazidane please please for wasta of allah & islam dont fight each other... brother sepoi sitution is very very dangerious & grave...we all good muslim as well as islam do not tollerate crime in any form...so we dont have objection on criminal should be punished..but what is actully happening in here is not justice....this is call plot game... which happedned 1949,1952,1969,1971,1975,1982,1990,1996,2007, and now....but enough is enough ...& this is my openion that,it will be last...if u people are not accepting plot game started from 1949 & 52 ...then please answer my following question..
> 
> in 1947 when india & pakistan was imerge... the put almost same rules for controling there state..& india declear national language will be hindi 1st & official language will be hindi & english for federal...& provincial official language will be local language plus hindi,english...and we all know hindi is language of UP and MP....in polulation wise they were not top..though westbengal accep that without any question..and we all know during that time westbengal was pioner in bangla language....almost 99% bengali writer from WB..beside east bengal put objection & demanding bangla should be nationa language...why?? urdu is not language of panjab,sindh,baluch,bengal,kashmir....so its more neutral than hindi...more over urdu was made by mugols...& since then urdu play very important roles ... so come to straight point....why bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali from west bangal not....???


----------



## scholseys

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> dear sepoi aazidane please please for wasta of allah & islam dont fight each other... brother sepoi sitution is very very dangerious & grave...we all good muslim as well as islam do not tollerate crime in any form...so we dont have objection on criminal should be punished..but what is actully happening in here is not justice....this is call plot game... which happedned 1949,1952,1969,1971,1975,1982,1990,1996,2007, and now....but enough is enough ...& this is my openion that,it will be last...if u people are not accepting plot game started from 1949 & 52 ...then please answer my following question..
> 
> in 1947 when india & pakistan was imerge... the put almost same rules for controling there state..& india declear national language will be hindi 1st & official language will be hindi & english for federal...& provincial official language will be local language plus hindi,english...and we all know hindi is language of UP and MP....in polulation wise they were not top..though westbengal accep that without any question..and we all know during that time westbengal was pioner in bangla language....almost 99% bengali writer from WB..beside east bengal put objection & demanding bangla should be nationa language...why?? urdu is not language of panjab,sindh,baluch,bengal,kashmir....so its more neutral than hindi...more over urdu was made by mugols...& since then urdu play very important roles ... so come to straight point....w*hy bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali from west bangal not*....???



because over night the majority of the population would have become illiterate, i mean the few literate ones.


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> huh? you were openly declaring them guilty, i am asking you, how do you know? *court failed to prove anything*(ask UN) so once again, if you don't have proofs, don't argue based on your assumptions.



I don't have any problem with the decision of the court. If you have any problem, take it to the court or even better, take it to the UN. Don't make baseless arguments.


----------



## majlum_bangladeshi

infact urdu is not language on any people or group.. any way u r right...but why people & scholer from WB accept hindi..even hindi is not majority,s language though..... by the way english also not mejority's language ....


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> hahaha  mamara ekhon field e nai . namlei ei chobir moto obostha hobe



That is where your limited thinking failed to realize that once your "mamara" come to street they will look for answer on indian and Awami league leaders behind peelkhana massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> I don't think argue is the right word. We just ignore him since he makes no sense



The past few pages didn't look like that you lot have been ignoring him.


----------



## kobiraaz

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> dear sepoi aazidane please please for wasta of allah & islam dont fight each other... brother sepoi sitution is very very dangerious & grave...we all good muslim as well as islam do not tollerate crime in any form...so we dont have objection on criminal should be punished..but what is actully happening in here is not justice....this is call plot game... which happedned 1949,1952,1969,1971,1975,1982,1990,1996,2007, and now....but enough is enough ...& this is my openion that,it will be last...if u people are not accepting plot game started from 1949 & 52 ...then please answer my following question..
> 
> in 1947 when india & pakistan was imerge... the put almost same rules for controling there state..& india declear national language will be hindi 1st & official language will be hindi & english for federal...& provincial official language will be local language plus hindi,english...and we all know hindi is language of UP and MP....in polulation wise they were not top..though westbengal accep that without any question..and we all know during that time westbengal was pioner in bangla language....almost 99% bengali writer from WB..beside east bengal put objection & demanding bangla should be nationa language...why?? urdu is not language of panjab,sindh,baluch,bengal,kashmir....so its more neutral than hindi...more over urdu was made by mugols...& since then urdu play very important roles ... so come to straight point....why bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali from west bangal not....???



welcome...

majlum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> infact urdu is not language on any people or group.. any way u r right...but why people & scholer from WB accept hindi..even hindi is not majority,s language though..... by the way english also not mejority's language though....



They were part of a separate country and that was their choice. We made our choice.


----------



## majlum_bangladeshi

ha ha ha ha ....i satisfied ur answer bro...


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> The past few pages didn't look like that you lot have been ignoring him.



ye well usually he speaks non-sense but it was getting stupid day by day 
back to topic, are the biryani there any good? 



idune said:


>



CIA should learn from you and MBI Munshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

nothing new from you. you always says this! he doesnt make no sense ,make a point etc etc. i never found a single post from you had anything with any information .you are just an irritating person. i like an wise enemy rather than an ignorant friend.i like kalu miah becuse he is smart . you are not nice .it can a debate but you ,idune and azidaane treestooges are too dumb for a debate . you attack personaly, not on topic .


animelive said:


> I don't think argue is the right word. We just ignore him since he makes no sense


----------



## majlum_bangladeshi

yar.....agay kichu jaina aso...then comment koro bhai....infact ai ta ki jano.....ai pakistan banaichy kay & koi thaika...so jano...ai pakistan banaichay bangaldeshi ra ..ar banano hoichay dhaka thaika...


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> ye well usually he speaks non-sense but it was getting stupid day by day
> back to topic, are the biryani there any good?



Ami khainai. Ek pola bollo khichuri khaise and he liked it. 

About sepoi, now-a-days, he speaks more sense than you. That's why maybe you feel inferior and try to mock him.



majlum_bangladeshi said:


> yar.....agay kichu jaina aso...then comment koro bhai....infact ai ta ki jano.....ai pakistan banaichy kay & koi thaika...so jano...ai pakistan banaichay bangaldeshi ra ..ar banano hoichay dhaka thaika...



Kotha ta ki amake direct kora chhilo? Yes I know the history. Maybe you shouldn't jump to conclusions about other people's knowledge so fast.


----------



## LaBong

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> infact urdu is not language on any people or group.. any way u r right...but why people & scholer from WB accept hindi..even hindi is not majority,s language though..... by the way english also not mejority's language ....



Hindi is NOT our national language. Bengali is official language of West Bengal, Tripura and Barak valley. We write our exam in bengali or English. Hindi medium schools cater to hindi speaking diaspora.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

i saw sakib khan too wearing a bandana like that and went for his dad's killers! 


idune said:


> That is where your limited thinking failed to realize that once your "mamara" come to street they will look for answer on indian and Awami league leaders behind peelkhana massacre.



i saw sakib khan too wearing a bandana like that and went for his dad's killers! 


idune said:


> That is where your limited thinking failed to realize that once your "mamara" come to street they will look for answer on indian and Awami league leaders behind peelkhana massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> nothing new from you. you always says this! he doesnt make no sense ,make a point etc etc. i never found a single post from you had anything with any information .you are just an irritating person. i like an wise enemy rather than an ignorant friend.i like kalu miah becuse he is smart . you are not nice .it can a debate but you ,idune and azidaane treestooges are too dumb for a debate . you attack personaly, not on topic .



What information do you want me to post? If you don't know about a topic, then don't bother arguing, go take a good look at the information surrounding it and then come to post. We are not here to educate you. You always deny any sense anyway, no point in arguing with you.


----------



## ShadowFaux

sepoi said:


> i saw sakib khan too wearing a bandana like that and went for his dad's killers!



India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * * 
India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * * 
India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * * 
India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * * 

and repeat_______ that is a basic post from idune bechara. Feel sorry for this guy. He and his lot are jumping around like a bunch of wounded ducks and still can't save goazam and his rezakar gang from trial. Leave him alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

sepoi said:


> i saw sakib khan too wearing a bandana like that and went for his dad's killers!



Although you have no credibility on what you saw or say BUT it is epic that you talpatar sepoi, wants to implicate someone else with RSS and Bangladesh army officer killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> What information do you want me to post? If you don't know about a topic, then don't bother arguing, go take a good look at the information surrounding it and then come to post. We are not here to educate you. You always deny any sense anyway, no point in arguing with you.



Just a few posts back you claimed to educate him. Why to self-contradictory? 

He sure knows about the topics and he always try to post relative to the topic. It's you bunch who go after him with personal attacks. 

No point in arguing with him? Then stop!  Don't agree with me? report!



sepoi said:


> i saw sakib khan too wearing a bandana like that and went for his dad's killers!
> 
> i saw sakib khan too wearing a bandana like that and went for his dad's killers!



Skib khan must be RSS!


----------



## sepoi

this is your deny?you replied every quotes .matha thik ache? 


animelive said:


> What information do you want me to post? If you don't know about a topic, then don't bother arguing, go take a good look at the information surrounding it and then come to post. We are not here to educate you. You always deny any sense anyway, no point in arguing with you.



idune is suffering by indiaphobia syndrome 


ShadowFaux said:


> India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * *
> India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * *
> India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * *
> India * * * * RSS * * * * Hindutva * * * * * RAW * * * *
> 
> and repeat_______ that is a basic post from idune bechara. Feel sorry for this guy. He and his lot are jumping around like a bunch of wounded ducks and still can't save goazam and his rezakar gang from trial. Leave him alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Just a few posts back you claimed to educate him. Why to self-contradictory?
> 
> He sure knows about the topics and he always try to post relative to the topic. It's you bunch who go after him with personal attacks.
> 
> No point in arguing with him? Then stop!  Don't agree with me? report!


read again, educate him about how to post in an international forum.
Nah, he posts non-sense without any knowledge on topic, back in a Russian weapon thread, he was claiming that BUET students can build heavy automated grenade launchers like the Russians do.
Yes you should report him too if youa re stupidityphoebic 



sepoi said:


> *this is your deny*?you replied every quotes .matha thik ache?


----------



## Anubis

ShadowFaux said:


> Thanks mate for your informative post. When a Muslim makes derogatory remarks against others' religion and God, what then?



Muslims cannot make any derogatory statement about another religion's GOD........as we believe that GOD is one....therefore your GOD is my GOD....if I make derogatory statements about your GOD I will still be considered as a blasphemer.And I will be executed!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

@sepoi Look mate even if we all knew that Azam,Nizami etc were Razakars who actively colaborated with the Pak Army to kill people we still have to bring material evidence or eyewitness account to the court of law and prove that they were involved.Similarly even if we know shibir killed the blogger we still have to prove it either with evidnce or eye-witness account.The state did not bring any evidence or eyewitness against Mollah.They could have but they didn't.Kader mollah claimed that he trained as a freedom fighter in faridpur.The state could have verified it from other fighters from the camp.They didn't.We have a picture of Mollah standing behind Niazi in Dhaka at that time.The state did not bring this to the court.We can't go around hanging people but what we can do is to force the state to conduct a fair trial where the state brings the real evidence and witnesses and prove that Mollah is guilty.(which I think is possible).Same goes to Shibir too.It is almost impossible to prove that Shibir killed the blogger even if all the motives point towards them.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ShadowFaux

RiasatKhan said:


> @sepoi Look mate even if we all knew that Azam,Nizami etc were Razakars who actively colaborated with the Pak Army to kill people we still have to bring material evidence or eyewitness account to the court of law and prove that they were involved.Similarly even if we know shibir killed the blogger we still have to prove it either with evidnce or eye-witness account.The state did not bring any evidence or eyewitness against Mollah.They could have but they didn't.Kader mollah claimed that he trained as a freedom fighter in faridpur.The state could have verified it from other fighters from the camp.They didn't.We have a picture of Mollah standing behind Niazi in Dhaka at that time.The state did not bring this to the court.We can't go around hanging people but what we can do is to force the state to conduct a fair trial where the state brings the real evidence and witnesses and prove that Mollah is guilty.(which I think is possible).Same goes to Shibir too.It is almost impossible to prove that Shibir killed the blogger even if all the motives point towards them.



Exactly! The most valuable post in the last few pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Exactly! The most valuable post in the last few pages.



you got the point...finally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> you got the point...finally



Read what he wrote . . . . the whole thing. 



RiasatKhan said:


> what we can do is to force the state to conduct a fair trial where the state brings the real evidence and witnesses and prove that Mollah is guilty.(which I think is possible).



@*animelive, i said here many times that BAL built a weak case intentionally.


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Read what he wrote . . . . the whole thing.
> @*animelive, i said here many times that BAL built a weak case intentionally.



Again, you are assuming stuffs. anything is possible but until you have enough evidence, you can't blame anyone about anything. case closed


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> Again, you are assuming stuffs. anything is possible but until you have enough evidence, you can't blame anyone about anything. case closed



No, I can blame anyone I want based on my understanding. Proving it is the duty of the court of law. Case closed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> why bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali from west bangal not....???



Very good question. I would like Awami Bengali to answer this for us. Why did they refused Urdu as state language since it was not connected with any specific region of united Pakistan. 

Welcome to fourm Bhai. 



majlum_bangladeshi said:


> dear sepoi aazidane please please for wasta of allah & islam dont fight each other... brother sepoi sitution is very very dangerious & grave...we all good muslim ??



*sepoi *may not even a Muslim however *aazidane *moving toward muminiyaat.


----------



## idune

animelive said:


> Again, you are assuming stuffs. anything is possible but until you have enough evidence, you can't blame anyone about anything. case closed



Haven't these people called name just saying what has been stated - there has to be evidence and due process for conviction, street demand made by shhabagh fascist fest is neither. Furhthermore Shahbagh fescist incited violance aginst newpaper, hospital, banks and other institutions.

It is encouraging that some folks start to see value of due process and real justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Al-zakir said:


> Talking about big mouth. From your avatar picture, it's look like you are suffering from either malnutrition or you already messed up your liver by drinking cheap Bharti daru made from piss. You don't look like Muslim because I do not see presence of "noor" on your face. You must be a Hindu or phensidyl drinking dhoti loving Bengali bozo. I heard there are yoba and phensidyl party going on in Shahbagh.
> 
> I don't think you have chance against Islami shibir. You would be looking for your mama if you ever face lion of Islami shibir.



That was uncalled for. Comment about his looks and speculation about his drug addiction habits are off topic and personal attacks. When you or others make these kind of posts (M_saint also does this often despite repeated requests not to do this), you reduce the credibility and weight of your point of view. Please try to control your emotions.

Although I agree that picture sepoi posted, a police in riot gear kicking a bearded Musalli, that shows a sad state of affairs in Bangladesh, we should not be proud of it, rather ashamed of it. Police is supposed to be protecting the public, instead now this state institution is being used by AL fascists for political repression.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M_Saint

sepoi said:


> hahaha  mamara ekhon field e nai . namlei ei chobir moto obostha hobe  [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17313157&showlnk=0]
> 
> [/URL]


*Kicking the back of an unarmed-old man by having almost-ROBOCOP's attribute, doesn't equate to any form of heroism but brutal repression. In a country of 90% Muslims, even some AWAMYs are bound to dislike it but U are having fun of it? Who are U? doesn't UR conscience make U a prisoner for doing such?

Even that Police-Thug was to do it against an old Purudh or Monk or Priest then would the significance be any different from humanitarian perspective? *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

To all, I have been following the debate in this thread. It is good that some are trying to debate with valid points. The important things that you should keep in mind:

- many of the poster are still young, while there are many like asad71 bhai who are older and have a lot more experience
- being older does not mean that they will be correct always on all issues, but experience has its value and its always a positive asset
- younger people should listen more and learn, instead of assuming that you already know everything, the more you know, the more you will find, how little you know (there is no end to knowledge, and many of us were and are victims of media brainwashing)
- maintain acceptable manners and learn to behave yourself in an international forum, you are carrying your national flag, everything you say and the way you behave are visible here to posters from many other nations, although many may not notice due to lack of interest in Bangladesh matters
- please do not make personal attacks, about looks or about knowledge of a foreign language such as English, although it is important to improve knowledge of English as a global language

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

> &#2455;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2455;&#2467; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404;
> 
> &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2488;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507; (&#2535 &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2470;&#2482; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2497;&#2476;&#2489;&#2497; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2507;&#2435;
> 
> &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;,
> &#2486;&#2497;&#2477; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2536;&#2535; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478; &#2447;&#2468;&#2507;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2472;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2480;&#2474;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2458; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2463;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2498;&#2482;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2455;&#2468; &#2539; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2460; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482; &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;-&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;-&#2476;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2538;&#2536; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2496;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;-&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;-&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2438;&#2460; &#2455;&#2455;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2497;&#2486;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2499;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2486;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447; &#2447; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; (&#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480 &#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2468;&#2480;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455; &#2438;&#2480; &#2455;&#2455;&#2472;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2488;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478; &#2460;&#2472;&#2488;&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2486;&#2507;&#2471;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2540;&#2534; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2540;&#2534; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2471;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2482; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;
> &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2479;&#2492;&#2453;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494;&#2477;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2494;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2474;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2455;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2489; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2463; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2497;&#2470; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2472;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2460; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;
> &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2475;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2499;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;, &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2482;-&#2478;&#2468;-&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;-&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2469;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2470;&#2482;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2488;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2488;&#2489; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2498;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;
> &#2447; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2456; &#2536;&#2535; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2495; &#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480;&#2451; &#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;, &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2539; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2494; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2453;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2451; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2476;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2476;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492;&#2507;&#2460;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;
> 
> &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2488;&#2434;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2494; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2458;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2451; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2464;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2463;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#8211;&#8216;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;&#8217; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2447;&#2439; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2476;&#2494; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2496;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472; &#2478;&#2495;&#2469;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2460;&#2480;&#2468; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435-&#2447;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2480;&#2453;&#2478; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2458;&#2495;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2439; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2486;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467; &#2476;&#2504;&#2487;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2447;&#2453;&#2439;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2460;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2438;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;
> &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2459;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2475;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404; &#2536;&#2535; &#2475;&#2503;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2488;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404;&#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2477;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2507;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2510; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;
> 
> &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495; &#2479;&#2503;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2463; &#2438;&#2439;&#2465;&#2495; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2503; &#2438;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480; &#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2477;&#2498;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2456;&#2494;&#2468; &#2489;&#2503;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2455;&#2434;&#8217;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2496; (&#2488;&#2494;&#2435-&#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2504;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2509;&#2479; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;
> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2451; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2496; &#2447;&#2439; &#2454;&#2476;&#2480; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2458;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2476;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2468;&#2497;&#2482; &#2478;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2488; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2507;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2459;&#2507;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2541;&#2535;&#8217; &#2447; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2510; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2487;&#2465;&#2492;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2404; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2495;&#2434;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2456;&#2499;&#2467;&#2494; &#2459;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2451;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2503;&#2478; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2489;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2439;&#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2468;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2503;? &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2496; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2496;&#2489; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;? &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2482; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2503; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2453;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2486;&#2474;&#2469; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2468;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494; &#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2451; &#2460;&#2456;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2489;&#2460;&#2503;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;
> 
> &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480;- &#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2467;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2472; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;&#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2474;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2486;&#2489;&#2496;&#2470; &#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2474;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2488;&#2460;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2482;&#2507;; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;?
> 
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2438;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2467;&#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2467;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496; &#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; &#2458;&#2497;&#2474; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;? &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2480;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2468;&#2510;&#2474;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2479;&#2492; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2451; &#2476;&#2507;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2447; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2535;&#2543;&#2541;&#2535; &#2447;&#2480; &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2437;&#2476;&#2468;&#2496;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2447;&#2439; &#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2438;&#2460; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2480;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2437;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2488;&#2478;&#2499;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2451; &#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439;&#2488;&#2476; &#2438;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2438;&#2460; &#2438;&#2480;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2470;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2495;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2468;&#2469;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480; &#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2460;&#2472;&#2455;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;-&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;-&#2455;&#2467;&#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2447; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496;, &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2472;&#2439;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2478;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2447; &#2482;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2494;&#2439;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2451; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2479;&#2492; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2476;&#2507;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2474;&#2469; &#2453;&#2454;&#2472;&#2451; &#2476;&#2499;&#2469;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;



*Link:*https://www.facebook.com/shahbagecyberjuddho/posts/534012949974860

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

EDIT: Thanks @WebMaster for opening the thread again. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Thanks @ShadowFaux for ur indifferent support. U r much more appreciated for ur initiatives to reopen this thread.Yes it was an ongoing issue but the thread was closed for no reason.Go on with all the updates.

The shahbagh projonmomo andolon isnt over. A protest for this long is a new revolution for our country.
Our goal from this protest is straight forward and definite. 
There r so many propaganda going against these protest but we r not afraid of that.
Our youths r fearless. And we will be succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

madx said:


> Thanks @ShadowFaux for ur indifferent support. U r much more appreciated for ur initiatives to reopen this thread.Yes it was an ongoing issue but the thread was closed for no reason.Go on with all the updates.
> 
> The shahbagh projonmomo andolon isnt over. A protest for this long is a new revolution for our country.
> Our goal from this protest is straight forward and definite.
> There r so many propaganda going against these protest but we r not afraid of that.
> Our youths r fearless. And we will be succeed.



Anytime bro! (y)

Razakars and their dalals cannot escape!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

*Mirpur Mass Rally | Seeking death penalty for the war criminals ||*








*Tens of thousands of people at Mirpur demanding death penalty for the war criminals. 
They were giving slogan: "FASHI FASHI FASHI CHAI! REZAKAR ER FASHI CHAI! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Al-zakir said:


> Very good question. I would like Awami Bengali to answer this for us. Why did they refused Urdu as state language since it was not connected with any specific region of united Pakistan.
> 
> Welcome to fourm Bhai.
> 
> 
> *sepoi *may not even a Muslim however *aazidane *moving toward muminiyaat.



Because Bengali has ancient enmity towards Hindi/Urdu. Through out history Bengal and North India fought each other. Besides there is no country in the world that imported state language. Its common sense that language of the majority will be state language. By the way why you love Urdu/Hindi so much? Is it a holy language? Urdu/Hindi failed to spread Islam while Bengla has tremendous success to convert people to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShadowFaux

It's final. Sayeedi is getting a death sentence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

ShadowFaux said:


> It's final. Sayeedi is getting a death sentence!


*
From your statement it's quite clear that the verdict has been supplied from the BAL high command or else how could you be so sure? This will be the final nail, after this episode the show will come crashing down on the directors and producers of this drama.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

Moander said:


> Because Bengali has ancient enmity towards Hindi/Urdu. Through out history Bengal and North India fought each other. Besides there is no country in the world that imported state language. Its common sense that language of the majority will be state language. By the way why you love Urdu/Hindi so much? Is it a holy language? Urdu/Hindi failed to spread Islam _*while Bengla has tremendous success to convert people to Islam.*_




@ Who gave you this idea by dear friend that Bangla has tremendous success to convert people to Islam.

@ Bangali was the language of the local non-muslims. After the conversion to muslims they only used to talk "Bangla" as a " Kotto Bhasha" but the high class people used to read, " Arbi, Farsi ". Bangla was soon mixed up with lot of foreign words.

@ Now, the Arabian and the Persian scholars were worried how to spread and keep the Muslim religion in this region. Soon they invented a new technic which was known as "Puthir Gan". It was through this " Puthir Gan" that Islam spread so rapidly in this region from generation to generation. I think, in this aspect _*Al Zakir *_Bhai can explain more. He knows how the history and the deeds of Hazrat Shah Jalal was entered into the "Puthir Gan" and these folk songs are still prevailing in the local Sylheti language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

yasinbin said:


> It asked the people to boycott those institutes that are connected with people convicted of crime against humanity.



Islami Bank is not owned by Jamaat. It's mostly foreign owned. And yes, they have threatened it. They already vandalized some of their ATM booths. 



> Inspired by the call from Shahbagh, local protesters on Monday threatened to shut the branch within 24 hours. They already locked the gates of the Netrokona Ideal Hospital Pvt Limited, Ideal School and Residential School and College allegedly run by people linked to the Jamaat-e-Islami.


Netrokona hundreds leave Islami Bank | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/index.php?ref=MjBfMDJfMjVfMTNfMl8xXzE2MTI2Mg==

You wanna block aid from those Middle Eastern nations? Go ahead, be their guest. Don't blame anyone for whatever happens afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

Md Akmal said:


> [/B][/I][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> @ Who gave you this idea by dear friend that Bangla has tremendous success to convert people to Islam.
> 
> @ Bangali was the language of the local non-muslims. After the conversion to muslims they only used to talk "Bangla" as a " Kotto Bhasha" but the high class people used to read, " Arbi, Farsi ". Bangla was soon mixed up with lot of foreign words.
> 
> @ Now, the Arabian and the Persian scholars were worried how to spread and keep the Muslim religion in this region. Soon they invented a new technic which was known as "Puthir Gan". It was through this " Puthir Gan" that Islam spread so rapidly in this region from generation to generation. I think, in this aspect _*Al Zakir *_Bhai can explain more. He knows how the history and the deeds of Hazrat Shah Jalal was entered into the "Puthir Gan" and these folk songs are still prevailing in the local Sylheti language.



You proved my point. Local non-Muslims Bangali was converted via bangla language as it was their mother tongue. "Puthir Gan" was also in bangla that spread Islam rapidly in this region as you said . Why you people are so allergic to bangla?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

@Loki Congratulations. I had no time to come to computer when the welcome thread was running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Loki said:


> Islami Bank is not owned by Jamaat. It's mostly foreign owned. And yes, they have threatened it. They already vandalized some of their ATM booths.
> 
> 
> Netrokona hundreds leave Islami Bank | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> :: Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh
> 
> You wanna block aid from those Middle Eastern nations? Go ahead, be their guest. Don't blame anyone for whatever happens afterwards.


U are welcome as a mod.I also wanted u be a mod. I wish u will act wise sake of Bangladesh.
Today our information minister mentioned about this forum. Some propaganda against our country is going on I think u will take care of those.


Shahbagh protesterss only asked to boycott those institutions not to vandalize. Its sad if anyone vandalize any property. 
But we have to remember the fact that jamat is out with new and new tricks. They r spreading propaganda with the name of islam,attacking innocent ppl, vandalizing properties and accusing shahbagh protesters. So those incidents can be a play of jamat.



Loki said:


> Islami Bank is not owned by Jamaat. It's mostly foreign owned. And yes, they have threatened it. They already vandalized some of their ATM booths.
> 
> 
> Netrokona hundreds leave Islami Bank | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com
> 
> http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/index.php?ref=MjBfMDJfMjVfMTNfMl8xXzE2MTI2Mg==
> 
> You wanna block aid from those Middle Eastern nations? Go ahead, be their guest. Don't blame anyone for whatever happens afterwards.


U are welcome as a mod.I also wanted u be a mod. I wish u will act wise sake of Bangladesh.
Today our information minister mentioned about this forum. Some propaganda against our country is going on I think u will take care of those.


Shahbagh protesterss only asked to boycott those institutions not to vandalize. Its sad if anyone vandalize any property. 
But we have to remember the fact that jamat is out with new and new tricks. They r spreading propaganda with the name of islam,attacking innocent ppl, vandalizing properties and accusing shahbagh protesters. So those incidents can be a play of jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> U are welcome as a mod.I also wanted u be a mod. I wish u will act wise sake of Bangladesh.
> *Today our information minister mentioned about this forum. Some propaganda against our country is going on I think u will take care of those.*
> 
> 
> Shahbagh protesterss only asked to boycott those institutions not to vandalize. Its sad if anyone vandalize any property.
> But we have to remember the fact that jamat is out with new and new tricks. They r spreading propaganda with the name of islam,attacking innocent ppl, vandalizing properties and accusing shahbagh protesters. So those incidents can be a play of jamat.



See, there is a concept known as freedom of speech. Though, I understand some people's difficulty in comprehending it. But this is the age of the Internet. 

If people don't like it here, then don't participate. And this is coming from the information minister? How goes "Digital Bangladesh"? 

He should understand that no party or nation owns the Internet. Not even the United States. And in case he didn't know, this site's server is based in the US, not Pakistan. 

So uh, you guys gonna boycott Coca-Cola now?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skies

hmm, PDF is mentioned by information minister! Are we that much important!

Just wondering if can identify the members here in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> See, there is a concept known as freedom of speech. Though, I understand some people's difficulty in comprehending it. But this is the age of the Internet.
> 
> If people don't like it here, then don't participate. And this is coming from the information minister? How goes "Digital Bangladesh"?
> 
> He should understand that no party or nation owns the Internet. Not even the United States. And in case he didn't know, this site's server is based in the US, not Pakistan.
> 
> So uh, you guys gonna boycott Coca-Cola now?




Nice fitting response .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ojana said:


> hmm, PDF is mentioned by information minister! Are we that much important!
> 
> Just wondering if can identify the members here in real life.



A year back, Russian hackers hacked this site. It took some time to repair it. But no personal information about the members were stolen or hacked. 

This site is anonymous, and that is the beauty of it. 

Suffice to say, if the Russians can't, then Bangladeshis certainly cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Loki said:


> So uh, you guys gonna boycott Coca-Cola now?



I personally boycott coca-cola its our Imani call.
Its a great way to boycott things to show protest peacefully.


----------



## Skies

Loki said:


> A year back, Russian hackers hacked this site. It took some time to repair it. But no personal information about the members were stolen or hacked.
> 
> This site is anonymous, and that is the beauty of it.
> 
> Suffice to say, if the Russians can't, then Bangladeshis certainly cannot.



But govt can get information who are connected to this site's IP from local ISP easily as far my common sense says.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> I personally boycott coca-cola its our Imani call.
> Its a great way to boycott things to show protest peacefully.



Good...



Ojana said:


> But govt can get information who are connected to this site's IP from local ISP easily.



Well, many folks here apparently spreading 'propaganda' live abroad. What are they going to do? What are they going to charge them with? 

As for me? You? We merely questioned legitimacy of this Shahbag thingy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Anti-Shahbagh smear campaign continues

A vested interest group is continuing with its propaganda campaign against the spirit of the Shahbagh movement using social media like Facebook and blogs.

Taking advantage of the anonymous nature of the Internet, and the power of graphic and video manipulating software, they have been posting edited pictures of different events and claiming those to be of Shahbagh movement.

They have also been manipulating photos and videos in websites. Most of such posts on Facebook are of women.

They are even trying to prove that Shahbagh demonstrators are receiving money from Indian secret service RAW and that police are committing heinous crimes against religious people.

The propaganda was not just aimed at people to create an anti-Shahbagh stance, but also at governments of other countries. The Daily Star received a lot of alerts from concerned people enquiring what was going on.

In one such manipulated photo, a young woman is seen with a bottle in hand surrounded by young men and she is dancing. The caption claimed that she was the daughter of a famous person and that she was partying at Shahbagh at night.

The photo was allegedly of a new year's party at a city hotel and the photo was published in a Bangla daily in 2010. The picture was manipulated by darkening its background so that it would appear as if it was taken on the street at night.

Another Facebook picture showed a girl covering her face with hands at a public place. The caption claimed that 11 girls were raped in Shahbagh and she was one of them and that those girls were missing.

In reality, no such incident took place.

Another post showed a man exchanging money with some people at Shahbagh. The post claimed that this man was a RAW agent who was busy distributing money among the Shahbagh organisers.

How the person posting the photo knew that it was a RAW agent could not be known.

In another post, a picture of a massive religious congregation was shown as a Friday gathering of Muslim devotees protesting against the atheist bloggers of Shahbagh. A careful scrutiny reveals that this was a picture of an Eid congregation that was published in newspapers.

The Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission (BTRC) more than a week earlier had suspended a dozen blogs and some Facebook accounts.

Since one person can create thousands of Facebook pages from anywhere posing as anyone, the cyber propaganda continues.

Giasuddin Ahmed, vice-chairman of BTRC, said, There are thousands of such pages. With our limited resources, it's not possible to monitor and search all the sites and Facebook accounts.

He also said if anybody complains specifically against any blog or Facebook account, the commission could take action.

The BTRC is not monitoring it politically. We are doing our job as per the law. As per law, cybercrime is a punishable offence, he added.

A wing of Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) is also monitoring the social sites, said Lt Col Ziaul Ahsan, director of Rab intelligence wing.

But taking any legal action was a challenging task as it was almost impossible to identify the cyber criminals who use fake identities.

Anti-Shahbagh smear campaign continues

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Sleepless at Shahbagh, ears to tribunal

Protesters at Shahbagh have vowed not to fall asleep till the verdict in the war crimes case against Sayedee is delivered today. As hours ticked away last night, people from all walks of life took position at the intersection in solidarity, with the number growing as the night wore on.

&#8220;Shahbagh is wide awake; Projonmo Chattar is wide awake. And we will remain awake,&#8221; declared Imran H Sarker, convener of Blogger and Online Activist Network that began the protest on February 5 demanding capital punishment to all war criminals.

&#8220;Our demonstration will continue till the verdict is given. After the verdict of death sentence, we will celebrate and return home with joy,&#8221; Imran told a grand rally at Shapla Chattar in the capital's Motijheel as the Shahbagh movement passed its 23rd day yesterday.

Meanwhile, on the eve of the long-awaited verdict in Jamaat leader Delawar Hossain Sayedee's case, protesters reoccupied the intersection to press home their demand.

Spirited protesters chanted anti-******* slogans, demanding that Sayedee is handed down a death sentence.

It was the verdict of a life sentence given to Jamaat leader Quader Mollah that brought the youths to the streets. They demand nothing but the death sentence to war criminals for their atrocious crimes against humanity in 1971. As the country awaits another verdict today, all eyes are towards Shahbagh and the court.

&#8220;We want to tell the tribunal that since we began our movement on February 5, we did not exert any undue pressure on you. We have only asked that you continue your work in your own way, impartially,&#8221; Imran told the Motijheel rally.

He urged the tribunal members not to be afraid of the anarchy and violence by Jamaat-Shibir.

&#8220;We strongly believe that nothing but a death sentence is punishment enough for the crimes committed in 1971,&#8221; said Imran, &#8220;Please respect people's demand.&#8221;

He also called upon people to resist today's hartal and continue their routine activities as they had done on the three previous shutdowns called by Jamaat and its allies.

Protesters will bring out an anti-hartal procession from Shahbagh at 10:00am today.

On February 21, the organisers wrapped up the nonstop protests and announced a series of countrywide programmes, including grand rallies at different points in and outside Dhaka. They also declared that protesters would return to the intersection 24 hours before a war crimes verdict.

Ever since the protest began, the otherwise busy Shahbagh throbbed with the spirit of resistance amid swelling public anger at the impunity the war criminals and Jamaat-Shibir enjoyed over the last 42 years.

Yesterday, people started to flock to the protest venue, Motijheel, long before the rally began at 3:00pm. Motijheel being a commercial area, many were seen to join the protest in office dress. Hundreds of service holders left their offices to take to the streets and then cheered to the demands of the protesters.

Many shops, financial institutions and businesses shut themselves down at their peak hours in a rare gesture of solidarity.

&#8220;The shops and businesses were all closed in 1971. Why can't we close our businesses for a few hours today to show our support for the movement of the youths?&#8221; said a businessman.

Responding to BNP leader Fakhrul Islam Alamgir's comment that the youths should be more loving, Imran said: &#8220;We have plenty of love. The youth of today has no shortage of love. But this love is for the people of this country, for the freedom fighters, for the martyrs of the Liberation War.

&#8220;There is no question of having love for the war criminals. We have nothing but hate for them. We condemn such comments.&#8221;

He also castigated the political leaders who still had friendly relations with some war criminals.

Criticising a remark by BNP lawmaker Nilufar Chowdhury Moni on TV that not 30 lakh people were killed during the war, Imran said, &#8220;She [Nilufar] has distorted the history of our Liberation War. I want to request the government to make a law that would cancel the parliament membership of an MP who attempts to distort the history of the Liberation War.&#8221;

He also urged people to boycott all institutions of Jamaat-Shibir and called upon the owners of media outlets to reject advertisements of those companies.

Local MP Rashed Khan Menon, different political and cultural activists, among others, joined the rally.

After the rally ended around 6:00pm, protesters brought out a procession and marched towards Shahbagh to reoccupy the Projonmo Chattar.

Several hundred protesters were chanting fiery slogans demanding death penalty to Sayedee and other war criminals early hours today.

Sleepless at Shahbagh, ears to tribunal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Why not a single baton charge/lathi charge against all these fascists clamouring for 'human sacrifice' in public square to satisfy their Kolikatan Dadababus' deities? 

Any protests - whether political or nonpolitical - has been met with brutal force from the AWAMI-politicized police (which also happens to include a large number of members of a certain community appointed due to their party affiliation). Even a certain Dr Anu Muhammad was bloodied by the police because he protested against BAL's policy on natural resources in the public space. 

*Why not a single instance of AWAMI-police initiated violence against these 'protesters', yet Muslims all around the country protested in much larger numbers, only to be shot at and killed?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/02/27/whole-of-bangladesh-is-now-shahbagh

http://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/2013/02/27/ganjagaran-asks-nation-to-defy-strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Banglar Lathial said:


> Why not a single baton charge/lathi charge against all these fascists clamouring for 'human sacrifice' in public square to satisfy their Kolikatan Dadababus' deities?
> 
> Any protests - whether political or nonpolitical - has been met with brutal force from the AWAMI-politicized police (which also happens to include a large number of members of a certain community appointed due to their party affiliation). Even a certain Dr Anu Muhammad was bloodied by the police because he protested against BAL's policy on natural resources in the public space.
> 
> *Why not a single instance of AWAMI-police initiated violence against these 'protesters', yet Muslims all around the country protested in much larger numbers, only to be shot at and killed?*



you mean the the photoshop mullahs....!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> *I personally boycott coca-cola* its our Imani call.
> Its a great way to boycott things to show protest peacefully.



Tumi ek bottle coca cola na khele cola company bondho hoye jabe na.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> Tumi ek bottle coca cola na khele cola company bondho hoye jabe na.



True. But atleast he is doing something. Tumi ki korso?

Islami Bank Jamat ke fund kore. Ar keu kichhu na korleo shadharon manush atleast Islami bank ke boycott korte pare. Ar shetai hobe. The time of Jamat is over.



yasinbin said:


> you mean the the photoshop mullahs....!!



I think I'll use them to make a banner for my company website. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

ShadowFaux said:


> Amader desh er shikrito juddhaporadhider bichar korle jodi karo ga jole ar amader ke boycott kore, so be it! The war criminals didn't kill and rape people from middle-east right? Ora ki bujhbe amader jontrona?


They are not against tribunal, they are against the idea of oppression. want some cola? 



aazidane said:


> hindu bharothi pain!



 i wnt war criminals to b punished too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Lol none is anonymous in interweb, like I told you guys before. So hold your horses, remember you're responsible for what you say in your online life just as you are responsible for your what you say in your real life. So stop gloating over murders, stop calling people wajb-ul-katl and what not. They will need to ask the ISPs to know the traffic of this website. 

This forum can be very useful for BD govt in propaganda purpose, since this site frequented by some very shady characters and threads here don't reflect the realty or atleast reflect the view point of those whom common Bangladeshis consider supporters of war criminals. 

Remember your freedom ends where my nose begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> They are not against tribunal, they are against the idea of oppression. want some cola?
> 
> 
> 
> i wnt war criminals to b punished too



as do i, but no mob justice but with due process. His sympathy comes from his hindu bharath matha agenda.


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> They are not against tribunal, they are against the idea of oppression. *want some cola?*



Sure why not?


----------



## Al-zakir

ShadowFaux said:


> Islami Bank Jamat ke fund kore. Ar keu kichhu na korleo shadharon manush atleast Islami bank ke boycott korte pare. Ar shetai hobe. The time of Jamat is over.



Islam bank is for Imandar only. Beiman bedeen were never their customers. As a matter of fact, Islamic bank doesn't welcome bedeen and beiman.


----------



## ShadowFaux

aazidane said:


> as do i, but no mob justice but with due process. His sympathy comes from his hindu bharath matha agenda.



No you don't. Stop lying sis.


----------



## animelive

Al-zakir said:


> Islam bank is for Imandar only. Beiman bedeen were never their customers. As a matter of fact, Islamic bank doesn't welcome bedeen and beiman.



Here comes our Imandar beiman calculator 


aazidane said:


> as do i, but no mob justice but with due process. His sympathy comes from* his hindu bharath matha agenda*.



Highly generalizing but ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Al-zakir said:


> Islam bank is for Imandar only. Beiman bedeen were never their customers. As a matter of fact, Islamic bank doesn't welcome bedeen and beiman.



So Islami Bank shouldn't bother about the boycott call right? ISlami Bank e shob imandar ra thakle karo e toh boycott korar kotha na.

I love you Al-zakir! 

@WebMaster, with all due respect, why are you deleting my messages? Did i make personal attacks regarding someone's religion or nationality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

ShadowFaux said:


> So Islami Bank shouldn't bother about the boycott call right? ISlami Bank e shob imandar ra thakle karo e toh boycott korar kotha na.
> 
> I love you Al-zakir!
> 
> @WebMaster, with all due respect, why are you deleting my messages? Did i make personal attacks regarding someone's religion or nationality?



PM sent!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*BNP now ridicules Shahbagh protest*
_Wonders 'how blogger Rajib lived so long'; where all those food come from_

Staff Correspondent

The BNP yesterday accused the Shahbagh youths and the government of dividing the nation in the name of the Projonmo Chattar movement. 

It also said the Shahbagh demonstration was a &#8220;government-backed hocus-pocus&#8221; designed to divert people's attention from the Hasina administration's failures and corruption in various sectors.

The observations came at a rally in front of the BNP headquarters at Nayapaltan in the capital. 

Around two weeks back, the main opposition party hailed the youths-led Shahbagh movement for capital punishment to 1971 war criminals. 

Yesterday's rally was organised to protest the killing of four people in police firing in Manikganj during the February 24 hartal called by some Islamist parties. 

At the gathering, BNP acting secretary general Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir said, "The youths' chants of hanging and slaughtering will not help build a decent society. We want to hear [from them] words of love and affection.&#8221; 

He said the government had been playing with fire and it would create a division among the people. 

Mentioning some recent incidents of vandalism at offices, banks and insurance organisations owned by a particular party, Fakhrul, also spokesperson of the BNP, said: &#8220;The honourable prime minister, please stop this dangerous game. Don't have people pitted against each other.&#8221;

Some leaders at the rally raised questions about the &#8220;steady and generous supply of foods&#8221; to the Shahbagh youths during their sit-in for 17 days in a row.

*'RAJIB WAS DOOMED TO DIE'* 
Referring to the killing of blogger Rajib, BNP Vice-chairman Sadeque Hossain Khoka said, &#8220;An anti-Islam blogger like him was doomed to die. I wonder how he lived this long even after writing against Islam and our dear Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him).&#8221; 

He threatened that if actions were not taken against the bloggers, there would be dire consequences for Sheikh Hasina and her government. 

Ahmed Rajib Haidar, an activist of the Shahbagh movement, was hacked to death near his house in the city's Pallabi area on February 15.

In its first formal reaction to the movement, the BNP on February 11 said it had all along been giving positive statements about the sentiment and enthusiasm of the youths.

Some young bloggers and online activists took to Shahbagh intersection to demand death penalty for all war criminals including Abdul Quader Mollah on February 5, hours after the International Crimes Tribunal-2 sentenced Mollah to life in prison for crimes against humanity during the Liberation War. Soon hundreds of thousands from all walks of life joined in. 

BNP now ridicules Shahbagh protest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Crimes of Sayeedi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Moander said:


> You proved my point. Local non-Muslims Bangali was converted via bangla language as it was their mother tongue. "Puthir Gan" was also in bangla that spread Islam rapidly in this region as you said . Why you people are so allergic to bangla?



@ Again, you are mistaken ? We are not allergic to Bangla ? We are just depicting the history and facts which you people exactly donnot know ? Try to know your past first !

@ I give you another incident. It was in the year in 1872 at Pabna district when the British Indian Govt for the first time tried for a population senses in this region. They were surprized that 80% of the local people have written their identity as "Afghan, Persian, Khan, Syed" and other various Islamic titles. They were not aware that they were also Bengali. Only 10% people who were mostly Hindus gave their identy as Bengali. In the true sense Bengali as a separate nation came into being on that day through the writings of Tagore, Nazrul and other prominent Hindu writers. It went to peak during the "Bengal Partitioned Movement" in 1905-11. After the population senses of 1982, Britishers were very curious about the Bengali Muslims in this region(East Bengal).

_*@ Here another major point is all these "Puthir Gan" were not in a written form. It was in their memory and through these memories it transfered generation after generation. *_


----------



## Moander

Md Akmal said:


> @ Again, you are mistaken ? We are not allergic to Bangla ? We are just depicting the history and facts which you people exactly donnot know ? Try to know your past first !
> 
> @ I give you another incident. It was in the year in 1872 at Pabna district when the British Indian Govt for the first time tried for a population senses in this region. They were surprized that 80% of the local people have written their identity as "Afghan, Persian, Khan, Syed" and other various Islamic titles. They were not aware that they were also Bengali. Only 10% people who were mostly Hindus gave their identy as Bengali. In the true sense Bengali as a separate nation came into being on that day through the writings of Tagore, Nazrul and other prominent Hindu writers. It went to peak during the "Bengal Partitioned Movement" in 1905-11. After the population senses of 1982, Britishers were very curious about the Bengali Muslims in this region(East Bengal).
> 
> _*@ Here another major point is all these "Puthir Gan" were not in a written form. It was in their memory and through these memories it transfered generation after generation. *_



But "Puthir Gan" was in Bangla in oral form. Bangali Muslims claimed foreign origin to claim status just like Hindus claim Aryan origin. Yes, there were lot of migration through out history but we are Bangali now. Claiming foreign origin and showing too much love to foreign language belittle our people and Bangladesh. World will laugh at us for being wanna be Arab, Turkish, Pakistani, Persian etc. 

For "try to know your past first part" i will give you a hint i am a Bhuiyan from Sonargoan, you don't see me type urdu do you? I love my language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Moander said:


> But "Puthir Gan" was in Bangla in oral form. Bangali Muslims claimed foreign origin to claim status just like Hindus claim Aryan origin. Yes, there were lot of migration through out history but we are Bangali now. Claiming foreign origin and showing too much love to foreign language belittle our people and Bangladesh. World will laugh at us for being wanna be Arab, Turkish, Pakistani, Persian etc.



anyone who prefers foreign language over our mother tongue should be kicked out o f our country.


----------



## Md Akmal

Moander said:


> But "Puthir Gan" was in Bangla in oral form. Bangali Muslims claimed foreign origin to claim status just like Hindus claim Aryan origin. Yes, there were lot of migration through out history but we are Bangali now. Claiming foreign origin and showing too much love to foreign language belittle our people and Bangladesh. World will laugh at us for being wanna be Arab, Turkish, Pakistani, Persian etc.
> 
> For "try to know your past first part" i will give you a hint i am a Bhuiyan from Sonargoan, you don't see me type urdu do you? I love my language.





@ Yes, Yes, Yes, it was in Bangla but in a oral form with lot of foriegn words.
@ O ! Shahbagi, I am not against Bangla, not against, not against, you understand. 
@ I am just narrating the true history which you people have the tendency to twist and then suddenly jump to language movement and then the liberation war and now "Fasi ! Fasi! Fasi chai !" Have you seen what happened in Companiganj(Feni) one boy of 14 years old while acting as Kader Mullah having a rope at his neck died accidently.

@ Do you think that I hate my language Bangla !!!!! Mere writing "Urdu" or "Hindi" does not means some thing elses.

@ By the way congratution being coming from a Bhuiyan family. I had been searching them for a long time. For your information for the last 16/17 years I had been studying the originations of the bloods of the Muslims of East Bengal. I have noted down your name in my diary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

*Thousands have joined a procession of the 'Ganajagaran Mancha' to foil the nationwide strike called by the Jamaat-e-Islami on Thursday.*




> Students of several educational institutions and people from the broad spectrum of society were seen at the procession that began at 10:50am.
> 
> Banners saying "foil ******* strike" were seen at the procession and slogans calling for execution for war criminals were being raised.
> 
> The Jamaat e Islami is identified with the Razakars, an auxiliary support force of the Pakistan army during the 1971 Liberation war.
> 
> A freedom fighter bearing flag of &#8216;Muktijoddha Shangshad&#8217; was seen leading the procession, followed by leaders of other cultural institutions and bloggers.
> 
> The procession is expected to march through Matsha Bhaban, Paltan, Kakrail, Dainik Bangla and return to Shahbagh.
> 
> Morning at Shahbagh began with the National Anthem after many had stayed there overnight.
> 
> People from all walks of life were seen converging on Shahbagh in smaller processions from all over Dhaka, reported bdnews24.com Correspondents.
> 
> Loud spirirted slogans were being raised, calling for death to the 'war criminals'. The call for taking out processions to foil the Jamaat strike was given at the Motijheel rally of Ganajagaran Mancha on Wednesday by the Mancha's spokesperson Imran H Sarker.
> 
> &#8220;Tonight (Wednesday) we will stay awake&#8230; Tomorrow (Thursday) we will return with an execution verdict,&#8221; Sarker had said.
> 
> Meanwhile, roads leading to Shahbagh were once again barricaded off as the gathering swelled. Police were maintaining vigil. Archways had been put up at all entrances to Shahbagh.
> 
> International Crimes Tribunal-1 is expected to start reading out Jamaat leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee&#8217;s judgement from 10:30am.
> 
> Shahbagh protests began on Feb 5, hours after ICT-2 pronounced life in jail for Jamaat Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla. They said the judgement was &#8216;too little, too late&#8217;.
> 
> Shahbagh is now popular with the name &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217;.
> 
> Amidst the heat of Shahbagh protests, the government made changes to International Crimes (Tribunals) Act, 1973 providing equal scope for appeal to both prosecution and defence. The amended law can now be used to bring an organisation or a party to trial on charges of crimes against humanity during the Liberation War.
> 
> Shahbagh has however continued with the protests, starting a mass signature campaign demanding a ban on Jamaat-e-Islami.
> 
> The Jamaat-e-Islami had also called for a shutdown on the day the verdict was delivered on Quader Molla. They had warned of a &#8216;civil war&#8217; on the day prior to the verdict.
> 
> Imran H Sarkar on Wednesday had said they did not want to pressurise the government,but added that the trial should take into account popular emotions on the issue.
> 
> &#8220;Support the mass demands&#8230; Don&#8217;t be confused&#8230; Do not be afraid,&#8221; he said.
> 
> He had urged for law amendments to be made so that &#8216;anti-liberation forces&#8217; could not make it to the parliament in the future.
> 
> Calls were also made to bring down any institutions, roads, schools named after those &#8216;anti-liberation forces&#8217;.



LINK: Ganajagaran Mancha march on - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> anyone who prefers foreign language over our mother tongue should be kicked out o f our country.



All Indian agents should be sent to jail or kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> All Indian agents should be sent to jail or kicked out.



Ofcourse, along with agents of other nationalities. But first of all, people should be kicked out who have a problem with the creation of Bangladesh and prefers foreign language over our mother tongue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Md Akmal said:


> @ Yes, Yes, Yes, it was in Bangla but in a oral form with lot of foriegn words.
> @ O ! Shahbagi, I am not against Bangla, not against, not against, you understand.
> @ I am just narrating the true history which you people have the tendency to twist and then suddenly jump to language movement and then the liberation war and now "Fasi ! Fasi! Fasi chai !" Have you seen what happened in Companiganj(Feni) one boy of 14 years old while acting as Kader Mullah having a rope at his neck died accidently.



For your kind information, i live pretty close to shahbagh but never gone there. Hang him/don't hang him, i am not too much bother about it. I believe in ultimate justice of Allah. Please, do not brand people with different opinion as Shahbagi. Is it a sin to love country & language ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> Ofcourse, along with agents of other nationalities. But first of all, people should be kicked out who have a problem with the creation of Bangladesh and prefers foreign language over our mother tongue.



I wish we could get other country agents, like Chinese, Japanese and Koreans in the Bangladesh scene to neutralize this Indian threat, but unfortunately there is only one country agent that is dominating the scene, which is destroying Bangladesh economy, ecology and future prospects.



Moander said:


> For your kind information, i live pretty close to shahbagh but never gone there. Hang him/don't hang him, i am not too much bother about it. I believe in ultimate justice of Allah. Please, do not brand people with different opinion as Shahbagi. Is it a sin to love country & language ?



If you have no dog in this fight, please stay out of it, so it is easy to separate the Indian agents. The confused among us give them the opening and opportunity.


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> I wish we could get other country agents, like Chinese, Japanese and Koreans in the Bangladesh scene to neutralize this Indian threat, but unfortunately there is only one country agent that is dominating the scene, which is destroying Bangladesh economy, ecology and future prospects.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no dog in this fight, please stay out of it, so it is easy to separate the Indian agents. The confused among us give them the opening and opportunity.



1. Indian presence in Bangladesh is over-rated. 

2. We do actually need some Indian agents to neutralize extremist threats. Ofcourse they should co-operate with DGFI. 

3. People who are trying to destroy Bangladesh economy, ecology and future prospects are the same who try to spread ink on the birth of Bangladesh. 

4. I am sure @Moander has some problem with foreign agents trying to spread ink into the history of Bangladesh.

EDIT: If you have any proof on Indian agents being in Bangladesh, lets bring a copy of the proof. It will find the appropriate place; I have the connections. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

kalu_miah said:


> I wish we could get other country agents, like Chinese, Japanese and Koreans in the Bangladesh scene to neutralize this Indian threat, but unfortunately there is only one country agent that is dominating the scene, which is destroying Bangladesh economy, ecology and future prospects.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no dog in this fight, please stay out of it, so it is easy to separate the Indian agents. The confused among us give them the opening and opportunity.



Normally, i keep my distance but i only get involve when someone belittle Islam, Bangladesh & Bangla. I am not too much bother about Awami or BNP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

The Justice before reading his verdict-



> "&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2438;&#2460; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2468; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;?
> &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;?
> &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2470; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;?
> &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2488;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2538;&#2536; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2537;&#2534; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2453; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2441;&#2469;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2474;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2497; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2454;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503;&#2480;&#2489;&#2494;&#2463; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2495;&#2488; &#2453;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2453;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2527;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2524;&#2503; &#2451;&#2464;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2538;&#2536; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2497;&#2480;&#8217;"





Moander said:


> Normally, i keep my distance but i only get involve when someone belittle Islam, Bangladesh & Bangla. I am not too much bother about Awami or BNP.



He even branded me AL cadre when I opposed his version of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

Just found out from facebook-



> &#2460;&#2507;&#2489;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2498;&#2524;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476; &#2474;&#2524;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2404; &#2460;&#2527; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494; &#2404;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

UPDATE:

* Delwar Hossain Sayedee awarded death sentence*


Justice is served finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Good...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, many folks here apparently spreading 'propaganda' live abroad. What are they going to do? What are they going to charge them with?
> 
> As for me? You? We merely questioned legitimacy of this Shahbag thingy.



The main focus is *Pakistan* branding...BD military forum has unbelievable criticisms about the BAL thugs including PM, they're not facing problem...didn't come on bdnews24's eye. That forum admin named the movement of projonmo bahini as Shahbagh Circus  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

Wanna share something. Did anyone hear anything about this yet? 



> &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2507; &#2488;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;-&#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2470;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527; &#2488;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2439;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472;, &#2480;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470; &#2453;&#2480;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;-&#2486;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;&#2494; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2497;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2482;&#2494;&#2454;&#2507; &#2486;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2464;&#2494;&#2433;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;&#2404;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> Wanna share something. Did anyone hear anything about this yet?



yes , i got this news from tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

BDforever said:


> yes , i got this news from tv



More-



> &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> 
> &#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2453;&#2503; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503; &#2470;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480;&#2439; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
> &#2451;&#2439; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2464;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2434;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2455;&#2478;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2488;&#2497;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2497;&#2476; &#2438;&#2482;&#2478; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2488;&#2489; &#2459;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2475;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467;&#2451; &#2456;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527;&#2404;



SOURCE: à¦¨à§à§à¦¾à¦à¦¾à¦²à§à¦¤à§ à¦®à¦¨à§à¦¦à¦¿à¦°-à¦¹à¦¿à¦¨à§à¦¦à§à¦¦à§à¦° à¦¬à¦¾à§à¦¿à¦¤à§ à¦à¦¾à¦®à¦¾à§à¦¾à¦¤à§à¦° à¦¹à¦¾à¦®à¦²à¦¾ - Amader Barisal - First online Newspaper of Greater Barisal - Stay with Barisal 24x7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

ShadowFaux said:


> More-
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE: à¦¨à§&#8249;à§&#376;à¦¾à¦&#8211;à¦¾à¦²à§&#8364;à¦¤à§&#8225; à¦®à¦¨à§à¦¦à¦¿à¦°-à¦¹à¦¿à¦¨à§à¦¦à§à¦¦à§&#8225;à¦° à¦¬à¦¾à§&#339;à¦¿à¦¤à§&#8225; à¦&#339;à¦¾à¦®à¦¾à§&#376;à¦¾à¦¤à§&#8225;à¦° à¦¹à¦¾à¦®à¦²à¦¾ - Amader Barisal - First online Newspaper of Greater Barisal - Stay with Barisal 24x7



These are indo awami own doing to label Jamaat in cmmunal color and to put victim face on hindus and protector label on awami league. That is old deception trick and communal method imported from india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

idune said:


> These are indo awami own doing to label Jamaat in cmmunal color and to put victim face on hindus and protector label on awami league. That is old deception trick and communal method imported from india.



Yes, all news site are liars whereas you connect India with Shahbag in your dreams and those are truth. I will tell this to you again, go join the circus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

animelive said:


> Yes, all news site are liars whereas you connect India with Shahbag in your dreams and those are truth. I will tell this to you again, go join the circus



Don't be like that. Didn't you see that I have expressed my love for him? It hurts me when you bash him like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@BDforever, have any credible source for this?




> &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2476;&#2482;&#2496;&#2482;&#2494;&#2435; &#2537; &#2460;&#2472; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;
> 
> &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2440;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2480;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2465;&#2494;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2482;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2439;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482; &#2459;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2464;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2456;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2447;&#2468;&#2503; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2453;&#2472;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2476;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2451; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2460;&#2472; &#2438;&#2489;&#2468; &#2489;&#2472;&#2404;


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> @BDforever, have any credible source for this?


&#2455;&#2494;&#2439;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;, &#2537; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2540;
http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article596605.bdnews
&#2458;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;, &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486;&#2488;&#2489; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2536;
http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article596664.bdnews
&#2464;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2455;&#2494;&#2433;&#2451;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2434;&#2456;&#2480;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468; &#2539;
http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article596591.bdnews
&#2478;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#8216;&#2476;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#8217; &#2474;&#2469;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2489;&#2468;
http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article596697.bdnews
&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496;&#2468;&#2503; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2497;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;
http://bangla.bdnews24.com/bangladesh/article596688.bdnews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

aazidane said:


> as do i, but no mob justice but with due process. His sympathy comes from his hindu bharath matha agenda.



U guys always make statements like this, "We want justice too."
This types of statements makes me very angry.
What did u do to do justice. We r asking for known war criminals' justice.
But u ppl blocking our way and making all kinds of propaganda to fail us.
But yet u r saying u want justice too.
Its a shame u want to save criminals. Ppl of ur kind is very dangerous to create a democratic country where 
law and order is preserved.

I am very happy and in fact the whole Bangladesh is happy as we get justice after 42 years.
But its sad that some idiots coming on street to save these war criminals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Joy Bangla!
*Roar Shahbagh youths as maximum punishment read out *

Bangladesh waited for 42 years, Shahbagh for 24 days. And the pleas of millions of souls seeking justice were at long last answered yesterday.

And as the news of the death sentence to Delawar Hossain Sayedee reached the Projonmo Chattar around 2:40pm, the Shahbagh protesters erupted into exhilarated cheers.

They danced as they screamed at the limit of their lungs; chanted &#8220;Joy Bangla&#8221; with a zeal never seen before and hugged each other. Some cried in joy.

&#8220;This is the happiest day of my life,&#8221; cried an elated protester, &#8220;We can go to sleep tonight knowing that we didn't let our predecessor's hopes, dreams and sacrifices go in vain.&#8221;

Demonstrators waited with bated breath for the verdict, from early morning yesterday. Many spent the night at the Projonmo Chattar, vowing not to fall asleep until justice is done.

As hours passed by, and the night turned into morning and then noon, they grew increasingly anxious. &#8220;Did you hear anything?&#8221; many asked each other.

The expected moment finally arrived in the afternoon, and an announcement from the Gonojagoron Mancha turned the demonstration into a celebration.

"This victory is a victory for the people," said Imran H Sarker, convener of Blogger and Online Activist Network that began the movement demanding the capital punishment to all war criminals.

He dedicated the verdict to the sacrifice of the martyrs of the 1971 Liberation War.

Protesters took to the streets of Shahbagh hours after the February 5 verdict of a life sentence to Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Mollah. Having kept the intersection under their occupation for 17 days in a row, demonstrators on February 21 announced a series of programmes to spread the movement across the country.

&#8220;I have waited for this verdict for 42 years. Perhaps Allah has kept me alive all these years so I can see this moment of history,&#8221; said Nurul Islam, a freedom fighter, as he celebrated the verdict with the Shahbagh protesters.

Monica Islam, a medical student, joining the protest said she was there to feel the &#8220;pulse of the nation&#8221; and laugh or cry -- depending on the verdict -- together with the protesters.

Soon after the verdict, protesters marched to the Central Shaheed Minar, chanting victory slogans and holding national flags towards the sky.

&#8220;I didn't want to be home on a joyful day like this. I was feeling a little sick but when I heard the news, I knew I had to be here, with everyone, celebrating,&#8221; said Jasmine, a private university student.

A group of private university students, marching in celebration, identified themselves as the &#8220;Guerrilla Camp&#8221; that has remained camped at Shahbagh from the first day of the movement to counter the propaganda being spread allegedly by Jamaat and its allies.

&#8220;Many of us have dropped our semesters to give this movement enough time,&#8221; said Faisal, also a private university student.

Earlier in the morning, around 10,000 people joined a procession brought out from the Shahbagh intersection defying the daylong hartal called by Jamaat-e-Islami.

Marching for about two hours through Matsya Bhaban, Bijoynagar, Kakrail, Malibagh, Mouchak, Moghbazar and Banglamotor, the procession returned to Shahbagh around 12:15pm.

Protesters also vowed to continue the movement until all the war criminals are brought to book.

&#8220;This is only the beginning. This can be considered our first victory, but we will continue our movement till every war criminal -- from whichever party he may be -- is given due punishment,&#8221; said Ashiqur Rahman, a university student and protester.

*TODAY'S PROGRAMMES*
The protesters will hold a public rally at Shahbagh at 3:00pm today, said Imran, urging the people to hold such rallies in every district and upazila at the same time.

In addition, he called upon all to offer special prayers in mosques across the country after the Juma prayers to seek eternal peace for the souls of the 1971 martyrs. He also urged the other religious communities to arrange special prayers at temples, pagodas and churches in the evening.

Joy Bangla!


----------



## fallstuff

I wish the Daily Star was not such a communal boot-licker


----------



## T-Rex

ShadowFaux said:


> *Thousands have joined a procession of the 'Ganajagaran Mancha' to foil the nationwide strike called by the Jamaat-e-Islami on Thursday.*


*
Thousands are being paid by the rawami government and even schools are being forced to supply your "thousands of people", so shut your fascist mouth.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

T-Rex said:


> *
> Thousands are being paid by the rawami government and even schools are being forced to supply your "thousands of people", so shut your fascist mouth.*



Making personal attacks towards me won't make your statement true. 

I went there and I didn't receive a single taka from anyone. So, please don't write what you don't know. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

4 cops hurt in Ctg cocktail blast - bdnews24.com



> Officer-In-Charge of the Kotwali Police Station AKM Mohiuddin Selim told bdnews24.com that the rowdy activists of the Islami Chhatra Shibir unleashed the attack at Ali Kha Mosque area in Chakbazar after the Jumma prayers.
> 
> The injured were identified as constables &#8216;Nasir&#8217;, &#8216;Solayman&#8217;, &#8216;Rashed&#8217; and &#8216;Saiful&#8217; of Dampara Police Line.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said that the Shibir activists brought out a procession from the Andarkilla Shahi Jame Mosque after the Jumma prayers and marched towards Chakbazar via Sirajuddaula Road. The marauding pickets vandalised roadside establishments.
> 
> As the police and Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) members intercepted the procession, the Shibir activists held a rally in front of Ali Kha Mosque. On the eve of leaving the venue after the short rally, the Shibir men hurled hand bombs at the police, leaving four constables injured.
> 
> The injured were admitted to Chittagong Medical College Hospital.
> 
> At least three people including a police constable were killed and several others injured in separate clashes between Jamaat-Shibir activists and the police in Lohagara, Bashkhali and Satkania upazilas on Thursday during the widespread shutdown violence across the country that took a turn for the worse following the verdict of the International Crimes Tribunal-1 against Jamaat leader Delwar Hossain Sayedee.
> 
> At least 35 people, including four policemen, were killed and scores were injured in a spasm of violence on Thursday in parts of the country after Jamaat-Shibir activists clashed with law enforcers to protest against the death penalty to Sayedee. - See more at: 4 cops hurt in Ctg cocktail blast - bdnews24.com


----------



## ebr77

LaBong said:


> Lol none is anonymous in interweb, like I told you guys before. So hold your horses, remember you're responsible for what you say in your online life just as you are responsible for your what you say in your real life. So stop gloating over murders, stop calling people wajb-ul-katl and what not. They will need to ask the ISPs to know the traffic of this website.
> 
> This forum can be very useful for BD govt in propaganda purpose, since this site frequented by some very shady characters and threads here don't reflect the realty or atleast reflect the view point of those whom common Bangladeshis consider supporters of war criminals.
> 
> Remember your freedom ends where my nose begins.



true man, i guess somewhere the govt agency have already made our profile, connecting stuff we say/do in internet, phone calls, facebook, bank transactions...lol. one of my friend was asking me if we are taking a step closer toward Minority Report-thingy. 



Moander said:


> Normally, i keep my distance but i only get involve when someone belittle Islam, Bangladesh & Bangla. I am not too much bother about Awami or BNP.



dude most of us feel the way you do. we want our country to be secular, prosperous,united and powerful also..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Lol *none is anonymous in interweb*, like I told you guys before. So hold your horses, remember you're responsible for what you say in your online life just as you are responsible for your what you say in your real life. So stop gloating over murders, stop calling people wajb-ul-katl and what not. They will need to ask the ISPs to know the traffic of this website.



If you are a noob or you don't care, yes


----------



## Mattrixx

majlum_bangladeshi said:


> in 1947 when india & pakistan was imerge... the put almost same rules for controling there state..& india declear national language will be hindi 1st & official language will be hindi & english for federal...& provincial official language will be local language plus hindi,english...and we all know hindi is language of UP and MP....in polulation wise they were not top..though westbengal accep that without any question..and we all know during that time westbengal was pioner in bangla language....almost 99% bengali writer from WB..beside east bengal put objection & demanding bangla should be nationa language...why?? urdu is not language of panjab,sindh,baluch,bengal,kashmir....so its more neutral than hindi...more over urdu was made by mugols...& since then urdu play very important roles ... so come to straight point....why bengali had objection for urdu as pakistan's national language where bangali from west bangal not....???





Al-zakir said:


> Very good question. I would like Awami Bengali to answer this for us. Why did they refused Urdu as state language since it was not connected with any specific region of united Pakistan.
> .





Moander said:


> Because Bengali has ancient enmity towards Hindi/Urdu. Through out history Bengal and North India fought each other. Besides there is no country in the world that imported state language. Its common sense that language of the majority will be state language. By the way why you love Urdu/Hindi so much? Is it a holy language? Urdu/Hindi failed to spread Islam while Bengla has tremendous success to convert people to Islam.



Hindi is not india's national language. other states just accepted Hindi as its related to their history of independence.
English is widely spoken in that country.
In the case of united Pakistan we had no connection with urdu. Where majority of Pakistan used to talk in bangla.
Urdu was spoken by only a fraction part of ppl. Why we would take that language. In fact other pakistanis should have taken bangla as their language. Panjabi ppl were always short in their head. They always wanted to run the country only by them.

But if measures like this were taken,
English will be the main language and other languages wil gate equal rights than the situation could be different.

Is Hindi our National Language?
There's no national language in India: Gujarat High Court - Times Of India
Bengali Language Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pakistan - Linguistic and Ethnic Groups


----------



## kalu_miah

ShadowFaux said:


> 1. Indian presence in Bangladesh is over-rated.
> 
> 2. We do actually need some Indian agents to neutralize extremist threats. Ofcourse they should co-operate with DGFI.
> 
> 3. People who are trying to destroy Bangladesh economy, ecology and future prospects are the same who try to spread ink on the birth of Bangladesh.
> 
> 4. I am sure @Moander has some problem with foreign agents trying to spread ink into the history of Bangladesh.
> 
> EDIT: If you have any proof on Indian agents being in Bangladesh, lets bring a copy of the proof. It will find the appropriate place; I have the connections.
> 
> Thank you.



Anyone who is trying to justify presence of Indian agent in Bangladesh, could have connection with them. There is plenty of proof, just search the web, including many threads here in pdf. Your post above is one such proof also.


----------



## Al-zakir

What a happy face. Question is will it remain such. What if Awami withdraw support from Shahbahg to save their behind form the wrath of Muslims.


----------



## ShadowFaux

kalu_miah said:


> Anyone who is trying to justify presence of Indian agent in Bangladesh, could have connection with them. There is plenty of proof, just search the web, including many threads here in pdf. Your post above is one such proof also.



I asked you for proof. You couldn't provide anything. So stop your false rhetoric. 
Your posts are full of anti-state hints. One might wonder whether you are a foreign agent or not.



Al-zakir said:


> What a happy face. Question is will it remain such. What if Awami withdraw support from Shahbahg to save their behind form the wrath of Muslims.



Jamat kemne mair khaitese dekhonai miya? Keep your eyes on the tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Al-zakir said:


> What a happy face. Question is will it remain such. What if Awami withdraw support from Shahbahg to save their behind form the wrath of Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

ShadowFaux said:


> Jamat kemne mair khaitese dekhonai miya? Keep your eyes on the tv.



Yes, it's in my Avatar. You are killing us like birds. Lifeless body scattered around street. Zoor zar mulk taar. keep going and make sure to finish all of us. This is my genuine advice to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Al-zakir said:


> Yes, it's in my Avatar. You are killing us like birds. Lifeless body scattered around street. Zoor zar mulk taar. keep going and make sure to finish all of us. This is my genuine advice to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

Al-zakir said:


> What a happy face. Question is will it remain such. What if Awami withdraw support from Shahbahg to save their behind form the wrath of Muslims.



I will start with a piece of news- 

Here's one more example of jamati barbaric nature. They hacked one constable to death and tried to burn the other 19 policeman alive while locking up the gate behind them on the complex.They also would have died if other police forces would not have come to the rescue while shooting blanks on the air. 
à¦ à¦à§à¦®à¦¨ à¦¬à¦°à§à¦¬à¦°à¦¤à¦¾! - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦à¦²à§

Now imagine what if the cops were coming the same way, but shooting at them to save the life of other 20.It's not a question of whether awami/bnp will support it or not. The question is what we want for our country ahead and for our next generation what we want to leave behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

madx said:


> U guys always make statements like this, "We want justice too."
> This types of statements makes me very angry.
> What did u do to do justice. We r asking for known war criminals' justice.
> But u ppl blocking our way and making all kinds of propaganda to fail us.
> But yet u r saying u want justice too.
> Its a shame u want to save criminals. Ppl of ur kind is very dangerous to create a democratic country where
> law and order is preserved.
> 
> I am very happy and in fact the whole Bangladesh is happy as we get justice after 42 years.
> But its sad that some idiots coming on street to save these war criminals




*In Bangladesh, the flawed path to accountability*
Instead of the death penalty, the protesters at Shahbag should be demanding fair trials for those accused of war crimes in 1971

A peaceful mass secular protest involving people from all walks of life, spearheaded by a tech savvy young generation, apparently independent from political parties, seeking accountability for war crimes committed in 1971. 

This has been Shahbag, a square in the centre of Dhaka, Bangladesh, an (almost) non-stop protest since February 5. 

The positive aspects are obvious to all those interested in a secular Bangladesh, who support accountability for the terrible atrocities committed during the nine-month-long war. 

Hundreds of thousands are estimated to have died in the war, many allegedly with the assistance of pro-Pakistani militias whose members are said to have included Jamaat-e-Islami party members and leaders at the time. 

Four decades later the Jamaat is the countrys fourth largest party and a key ally of the main Opposition party with many of its leaders and activists powerful social actors wielding significant influence in a country, much of which still remains overwhelmingly conservative. 

The focus of the Shahbag protests, on accountability for 1971 war crimes and a secular politics, has understandably received significant positive media coverage both nationally and internationally. 
*However there are also reasons for concerns. *



These start from the protesters central demand to hang Abdul Quader Mollah, a senior leader of the Jamaat-e-Islami recently sentenced to life imprisonment following conviction for five offences involving crimes against humanity, as well as nine other leaders of the party who are being prosecuted for similar offences. 
*This demand is however being made with little consideration to the fairness of the trials which are taking place in two locally established courts called the International Crimes Tribunals.* 
*
Three aspects of Mollahs trial *


_Late last year, the Economist magazine published excerpts from the hacked Skype conversations and e-mails between the chairman of one of the two tribunals and an expatriate Bangladesh lawyer, who was working closely with the prosecution. The excerpts showed that this particular judge was in close contact with the prosecutors. Drafts of court orders were being passed between the judge, the prosecutors and this Bangladesh lawyer  including one relating to the proposed actual judgment on one of the accused. _


The judge, Mohammed Nizamul Huq resigned. A new court was constituted, but applications by the defence to seek retrials were rejected  on the basis that since the conversations and e-mails were illegally obtained, the court would not take any cognisance of it. 


Although Mollah was dealt with by a court that was not contaminated by these underhand dealings, those calling for his hanging fail to recognise three aspects of his trial. 

*First, while the court found the evidence sufficiently credible to convict Mollah for complicity in mass murder (involving a village of over 300 people) and rape, the evidence was nonetheless far from overwhelming, as anyone who has followed the trial and read the verdict will know. Excluding the testimony of two investigation officers, the court depended on only eight witnesses to convict him on five counts  each of which involve offences alleged to have taken place at different locations and dates. *


*In three of these counts, the only evidence was hearsay testimony, with most of it coming from witnesses who could not attribute their knowledge to anyone in particular. Another count, concerning rape and murder, was based wholly on the testimony of a woman who was 13 years old at the time, hiding under a bed, where there was no additional corroborating evidence.* 

T*The second issue concerns the decision of the tribunal to only allow the defence to call six witnesses (when there was no limitation on the prosecution) simply on the basis that it thought this was a sufficient number. This would seem to be a significant restriction on the rights of the accused to present their case. *
*The third issue is of the extent of Mollahs participation in the crimes, an important determinant of sentencing. While there is some lack of clarity in the tribunals exact findings, it appears that in none of the five counts was Mollah convicted of personally undertaking or ordering the acts of murder or rape. He was found guilty of complicity in or abetting an offence, accompany[ing] the gang to the crime site having rifle in hand or facilitating mass murder and rape by being present at the scene. *


While these findings are undoubtedly extremely serious, it is notable that they are less serious than the findings by the same court a couple of weeks earlier in the (in absentia trial) of Abul Kalam Azad, sentenced to hanging for physically participat[ing] in the offence of genocide and other offences. 

*These three factors, along with the wider concerns about the fairness of the tribunal process, should at the very least raise serious questions about the legitimacy of demanding a death penalty for Mollah. *


*Case for no release *


Reasons for not supporting the hanging of Delawar Hossain Sayedee, whose death penalty sentence on Thursday was greeted to huge cheers at Shahbag (and the unleashing of unacceptable violence by the Jamaat) are even more acute. 

*The demands coming from Shahbag show little interest in the subtleties of due process or matters of evidence. The protesters seem convinced that all the men currently before the tribunal are guilty, that any evidential weaknesses evidence are simply due to the long 40 years they have waited for justice, and that if the men do not get the death penalty, they will be released by a future sympathetic government. *
*It is certainly true that a 40-year-interval makes obtaining credible evidence of guilt that much more difficult. I know that since I made War Crimes Files, the 1995 Channel Four documentary about three men alleged to have committed 1971 war crimes, a number of important eyewitnesses in the film have died. However, at the end of the day, and unfair though it may appear, rule of law and due process means that only evidence shown to be probative and presented in court can be considered. *



*And while there is a risk that conviction for life may, due to political accommodations, result in future inappropriate release from prison, this should not be a justification for putting someone to death. Instead it should result in placing pressure on all political parties and any future government not to release those convicted of these offences. The men currently before the tribunal may well be guilty of the offences for which they have been charged. Jamaat-e-Islami did collaborate with the Pakistan military and atrocities were committed in which some its leaders are likely to have been involved. But a fair process of justice is crucial to determining whether this is the case  and certainly before putting men to death. This is all the more important now that 40 years have passed. *
*There is much in the Shahbag protests to support. But demands for hanging these men following a rather blemished tribunal process would well be a serious blot on these wider aspirations.* 
(David Bergman,a journalist with The New Age newspaper in Dhaka


The Hindu : Opinion / Op-Ed : In Bangladesh, the flawed path to accountability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

madx said:


> Hindi is not india's national language. other states just accepted Hindi as its related to their history of independence.
> English is widely spoken in that country.
> In the case of united Pakistan we had no connection with urdu. Where majority of Pakistan used to talk in bangla.
> Urdu was spoken by only a fraction part of ppl. Why we would take that language. In fact other pakistanis should have taken bangla as their language. Panjabi ppl were always short in their head. They always wanted to run the country only by them.
> 
> But if measures like this were taken,
> English will be the main language and other languages wil gate equal rights than the situation could be different.
> 
> Is Hindi our National Language?
> There's no national language in India: Gujarat High Court - Times Of India
> Bengali Language Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Pakistan - Linguistic and Ethnic Groups



Hindi and English are the most widely spoken language in India, so they are accepted as official language of govt of India. However since India is a collection of federal states, so every state can have their own official languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

yasinbin said:


> I will start with a piece of news-
> 
> Here's one more example of jamati barbaric nature. They hacked one constable to death and tried to burn the other 19 policeman alive while locking up the gate behind them on the complex.They also would have died if other police forces would not have come to the rescue while shooting blanks on the air.
> à¦ à¦&#8226;à§&#8225;à¦®à¦¨ à¦¬à¦°à§à¦¬à¦°à¦¤à¦¾! - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦&#8224;à¦²à§&#8249;
> 
> Now imagine what if the cops were coming the same way, but shooting at them to save the life of other 20.It's not a question of whether awami/bnp will support it or not. The question is what we want for our country ahead and for our next generation what we want to leave behind.



Thanks jamat has crossed its limit. I was not so interested to show this types of violences created by jamat. As to show this my country's reputation ruins. As some jamat loving ppl dont care that and its now open to all its good to clearly show ppl what jamat is doing.
Another thread by hammerfist
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/238038-brutal-action-jamat-shibir.html
I think this types of news well fits there. I already posted this one. If u want to post others it will be highly welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

Now they are setting trains on fire. 

Hope the responsible will be caught and brought to justice soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShadowFaux

@RiasatKhan, @madx, @Hammer-fist, @BDforever, @animelive, @eastwatch, @yasinbin

à§ªà§® à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦¬à¦¾à¦°à¦&#8226;à§&#8225; à¦&#732;à¦°à§&#8225; à¦°à§&#8225;à¦&#8211;à§&#8225;à¦&#8225; à¦&#8224;à¦&#8212;à§à¦¨ à¦¦à§&#8225;à§&#376; à¦&#339;à¦¾à¦®à¦¾à§&#376;à¦¾à¦¤-à¦¶à¦¿à¦¬à¦¿à¦° - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦&#8224;à¦²à§&#8249;



> *&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510; &#2441;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;
> &#2538;&#2542; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2456;&#2480;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2439; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;
> 
> &#2438;&#2476;&#2497;&#2482; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2478;&#2497;&#2489;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470; &#2438;&#2460;&#2494;&#2470; &#2451; &#2438;&#2472;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2507;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; | &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2454;: &#2534;&#2537;-&#2534;&#2537;-&#2536;&#2534;&#2535;&#2537;*
> 
> 
> *&#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2488;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2486;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;
> &#2459;&#2476;&#2495;: &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;
> &#8216;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2495;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2404; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2474;&#2469; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2451; &#2461;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474; &#2470;&#2495;&#2439; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503;&#2404;&#8217;
> &#2455;&#2468; &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2451; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; (&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2465;-&#2535&#2404; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2480;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2463;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2472;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;, &#8216;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2479;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2496; &#2454;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2459;&#2495;&#8212;&#2454;&#2507;&#2433;&#2460; &#2472;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2503;&#2441; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217;
> &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2438;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2488;&#2489; &#2538;&#2542;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2460;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2437;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2508;&#2480; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2535;&#2539; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2539;&#2542; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2453; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510;&#2476;&#2495;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2507; &#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2503;&#2458;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2458;&#2482; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2451; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2451; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;-&#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2404; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2455;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460; &#2441;&#2474;&#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2463; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472; &#2488;&#2470;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495; &#2488;&#2498;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2439; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2536;&#2534;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2510;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494; &#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2458;&#2482; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2454;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2472;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2455;&#2468; &#2486;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2465;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2455;&#2503;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2478;&#2439;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2488;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;, &#2465;&#2495;&#2441;&#2463;&#2495; &#2480;&#2497;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2439; &#2455;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2482;&#2497;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2482;&#2494;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2459;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2474;&#2503; &#2482;&#2507;&#2489;&#2494;, &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2478;-&#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2471;&#2507;&#2433;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; (&#2447;&#2460;&#2495;&#2447;&#2478;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472 &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2478; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2455;&#2497;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2535;&#2535;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2477;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2543;&#2534; &#2453;&#2507;&#2463;&#2495; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527; &#2538;&#2534;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;, &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2460;&#2495;&#2474; &#2451; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2495;&#2453;&#2438;&#2474; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;, &#2468;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2478;&#2498;&#2482;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;-&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2463;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2455;&#2494;&#2459;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2527;&#2482;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2438;&#2480; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2489;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2453; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480;&#2494; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2460; &#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2498;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2460;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2454;&#2497;&#2433;&#2460;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; (&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2465;-&#2535 &#2480;&#2503;&#2460;&#2494;&#2441;&#2482; &#2489;&#2453;&#2404; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2482;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2468; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2507;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2503;&#2439;&#2472; &#2455;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2460;&#2455; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2463;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2495;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2467; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2451; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458; &#2476;&#2459;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2463;&#2527;&#2482;&#2503;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2503;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2507;&#2439;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2497;&#2461;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2451; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2497;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2441;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2524;&#2494; &#2463;&#2474;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2494; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2471;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2478;&#2454;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2470;&#2494;&#2441; &#2470;&#2494;&#2441; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2474;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;-&#2459;&#2527; &#2456;&#2467;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2524;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2468;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2404; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2447;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2438;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2472;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2451; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#8212;&#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2464;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;-&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2489;&#2474;&#2494;&#2464;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494; &#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2477;&#2480;&#2488;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;-&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2439; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2524;&#2503; &#2447;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2404; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2463;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2475;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2509;&#2480;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476; &#2486;&#2503;&#2487;&#2404; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404;&#8217;
> &#2438;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2470;&#2488;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2494;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#8216;&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2527;&#2460;&#2472; &#2478;&#2503;&#2488;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2477;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2458;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503; &#2470;&#2480;&#2460;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2466;&#2497;&#2453;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2475;&#2503;&#2482; &#2482;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507;&#2480;&#2453;&#2478;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2524;&#2495;&#2404;&#8217;
> &#2477;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2453; &#2438;&#2476;&#2470;&#2497;&#2482; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2447;&#2488;&#2447;&#2488;&#2488;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2439;-&#2474;&#2497;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2453; &#2447;&#2478;&#2472;&#2453;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2474;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2471;&#2494;&#2527;&#2453; &#2454;&#2482;&#2495;&#2482;&#2497;&#2480; &#2480;&#2489;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2524; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2496;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494; &#2488;&#2472;&#2470;&#2451; &#2474;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2459;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480;&#2463;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2451;&#2480;&#2494; &#2477;&#2494;&#2457;&#2458;&#2497;&#2480;, &#2482;&#2497;&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2451; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404; &#2447;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2476;&#2494; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2475;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2494;&#2439;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463; &#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2453;&#2507;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2441;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2488;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2439; &#2447;&#2453;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2463;-&#2470;&#2486;&#2460;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2488;&#2494;&#2463; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2451; &#2469;&#2478;&#2469;&#2478;&#2503; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2470;&#2497;-&#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2494; &#2477;&#2463;&#2477;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2479;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404; &#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2439;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2480;&#2507; &#2455;&#2497;&#2433;&#2524;&#2507; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; &#2489;&#2527;&#2503; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

ShadowFaux said:


> @RiasatKhan, @madx, @Hammer-fist, @BDforever, @animelive, @eastwatch
> 
> à§ªà§® à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦¬à¦¾à¦°à¦&#8226;à§&#8225; à¦&#732;à¦°à§&#8225; à¦°à§&#8225;à¦&#8211;à§&#8225;à¦&#8225; à¦&#8224;à¦&#8212;à§à¦¨ à¦¦à§&#8225;à§&#376; à¦&#339;à¦¾à¦®à¦¾à§&#376;à¦¾à¦¤-à¦¶à¦¿à¦¬à¦¿à¦° - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦&#8224;à¦²à§&#8249;



WTF ! ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

BDforever said:


> WTF ! ! ! !



The barbaric nature of Jamat-e-Moududi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Interesting video, I never thought Pir Habibur Rahman will voice such dauntlessly and that's on Bangla Vision, a biased media outlet:

à¦¶à¦¾à¦¹à¦¬à¦¾à¦ à¦¨à¦¿à§à§ à¦¬à§à¦®à¦¾ à¦«à¦¾à¦à¦¾à¦²à§ à¦¸à¦¾à¦à¦¬à¦¾à¦¦à¦¿à¦ à¦ªà§à¦° à¦¹à¦¾à¦¬à¦¿à¦¬à§à¦° à¦°à¦¹à¦®à¦¾à¦¨ | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

ShadowFaux said:


> @RiasatKhan, @madx, @Hammer-fist, @BDforever, @animelive, @eastwatch, @yasinbin
> 
> à§ªà§® à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦¬à¦¾à¦°à¦&#8226;à§&#8225; à¦&#732;à¦°à§&#8225; à¦°à§&#8225;à¦&#8211;à§&#8225;à¦&#8225; à¦&#8224;à¦&#8212;à§à¦¨ à¦¦à§&#8225;à§&#376; à¦&#339;à¦¾à¦®à¦¾à§&#376;à¦¾à¦¤-à¦¶à¦¿à¦¬à¦¿à¦° - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦&#8224;à¦²à§&#8249;



inna-lillahi-was-inna-ilaiha-rajiun.....the ultimate sufferer of all mayhem in our country are always are always the aaam janata like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Guys, according to Awami shahbahgi murtid backed gathering, Kader siddiqui is no more "freedom fighter". He is now "Bongo Raz$akar". Why you asked??? 

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/new/?p=130697

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Who really was Jahnara Imam, Shahriar Kabir *whom Shabagh mob or so called "projonmo" class treat as hero.

Jahnara Imam was employed at Pakistani radio till the day of Dec 16, worked and took salary from Pakistan govt for entire duration of liberation war.

Shahriar Kabir was chicken supplier in Pakistani army camp during liberation war.

Basher Kella | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

papia aunty scares the living crap out of me


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> papia aunty scares the living crap out of me



But she has guts and revealed who these people projomo class worship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> But she has guts and revealed who these people projomo class worship.



That she does, you need 'jhograte' mohila in the party. Everytime she sees me she tells me to get fat and says bhalo ghorer cheleder'ke shukna dekte bhalo lage na and i am not even shukna


----------



## idune

aazidane said:


> That she does, you need 'jhograte' mohila in the party. Everytime she sees me she tells me to get fat and says bhalo ghorer cheleder'ke shukna dekte bhalo lage na and i am not even shukna



Mothers normally like their kids to be nadush nudush.


----------



## ebr77

Al-zakir said:


> Gus, according to Awami shahbahgi murtid backed gathering, Kader siddiqui is no more "freedom fighter". He is now "Bongo Raz$akar". Why you asked???
> 
> http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/new/?p=130697





idune said:


> *Who really was Jahnara Imam, Shahriar Kabir *whom Shabagh mob or so called "projonmo" class treat as hero.
> 
> Jahnara Imam was employed at Pakistani radio till the day of Dec 16, worked and took salary from Pakistan govt for entire duration of liberation war.
> 
> Shahriar Kabir was chicken supplier in Pakistani army camp during liberation war.
> 
> Basher Kella | Facebook



you sources are some jamati/shibir propaganda paper and page. Here's something interesting about howmuch they love facebook. So much that they would even spread dollars to spread their propaganda. 

à¦à¦¿ à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦®à¦¾à¦£ à¦à¦¾à¦à¦¾ à¦¨à¦¿à¦¯à¦¼à§ à¦¬à¦¾à¦à¦¶à§à¦°à¦à§à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾ à¦®à¦¾à¦*à§ à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦à§! | amarblog.com: Bangla Blog ( à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦²à¦ ) with no Moderation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

yasinbin said:


> you sources are some jamati/shibir propaganda paper and page. Here's something interesting about howmuch they love facebook. So much that they would even spread dollars to spread their propaganda.
> 
> à¦&#8226;à¦¿ à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦®à¦¾à¦£ à¦&#376;à¦¾à¦&#8226;à¦¾ à¦¨à¦¿à¦¯à¦¼à§&#8225; à¦¬à¦¾à¦à¦¶à§&#8225;à¦°à¦&#8226;à§&#8225;à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾ à¦®à¦¾à¦*à§&#8225; à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦&#8250;à§&#8225;! | amarblog.com: Bangla Blog ( à¦&#8224;à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦²à¦&#8212; ) with no Moderation.


 
So what's your point? This is not the first time Shahbaghi called him Razak@ar since he no longer support their fascist and murtid ideology. I am not fan of Kader Siddiqui but calling him Razak$r is same as calling Musjib God father of Razak$ar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

yasinbin said:


> you sources are some jamati/shibir propaganda paper and page. Here's something interesting about howmuch they love facebook. So much that they would even spread dollars to spread their propaganda.
> 
> à¦à¦¿ à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦®à¦¾à¦£ à¦à¦¾à¦à¦¾ à¦¨à¦¿à¦¯à¦¼à§ à¦¬à¦¾à¦&#65533;à¦¶à§à¦°à¦à§à¦²à§&#65533;à¦²à¦¾ à¦®à¦¾à¦*à§ à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦à§! | amarblog.com: Bangla Blog ( à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§&#65533;à¦²à¦ ) with no Moderation.



And your source is from Amarblog run by Shahbag bloggers. Whats the difference??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

yasinbin said:


> you sources are some jamati/shibir propaganda paper and page. Here's something interesting about howmuch they love facebook. So much that they would even spread dollars to spread their propaganda.
> 
> à¦&#8226;à¦¿ à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦®à¦¾à¦£ à¦&#376;à¦¾à¦&#8226;à¦¾ à¦¨à¦¿à¦¯à¦¼à§&#8225; à¦¬à¦¾à¦à¦¶à§&#8225;à¦°à¦&#8226;à§&#8225;à¦²à§à¦²à¦¾ à¦®à¦¾à¦*à§&#8225; à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦&#8250;à§&#8225;! | amarblog.com: Bangla Blog ( à¦&#8224;à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦²à¦&#8212; ) with no Moderation.



Interesting. This jamat is intolerable.
Their main power is money. But the hate ppl have for them cant be easily gone that easily.


----------



## ebr77

Al-zakir said:


> So what's your point? This is not the first time Shahbaghi called him Razak@ar since he no longer support their fascist and murtid ideology. I am not fan of Kader Siddiqui but calling him Razak$r is same as calling Musjib God father of Razak$ar.



whats your point? saydee isn't a *******!! he has been blessed by the 'photoshop-moon' or something!!!! & yah i don't give a rats *** about mujib either. He made some mistakes which doesn't suit a leader of the newly independent nation,
-not trying the war criminals in 1972 by being too much in a hurry to get world recognition too soon.
-creation of rokkhi bahini, undermining professional soldiers and admin executives he promoted his favorites.


----------



## Mattrixx

What mission r these jamatis on.
I have my support to this gov. but not on law and order. They failed to do that.
These terrorists should have exposed by intelligence way before they attempted any killing.
They had plan to kill 8 more bloggers. On remand those 5 killers agreed that.
More secret news to come waiting for that.
à¦&#8224;à¦°à¦&#8220; à¦&#8224;à¦&#376; à¦¬à§à¦²à¦&#8212;à¦¾à¦°à¦&#8226;à§&#8225; à¦¹à¦¤à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦° à¦ªà¦°à¦¿à¦&#8226;à¦²à§à¦ªà¦¨à¦¾ à¦&#8250;à¦¿à¦² - à¦ªà§à¦°à¦¥à¦® à¦&#8224;à¦²à§&#8249;


----------



## kalu_miah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Interesting video, I never thought Pir Habibur Rahman will voice such dauntlessly and that's on Bangla Vision, a biased media outlet:
> 
> à¦¶à¦¾à¦¹à¦¬à¦¾à¦ à¦¨à¦¿à§à§ à¦¬à§à¦®à¦¾ à¦«à¦¾à¦à¦¾à¦²à§ à¦¸à¦¾à¦à¦¬à¦¾à¦¦à¦¿à¦ à¦ªà§à¦° à¦¹à¦¾à¦¬à¦¿à¦¬à§à¦° à¦°à¦¹à¦®à¦¾à¦¨ | Facebook



Thanks for posting this video. The guy very nicely exposed the real face of this AL govt. backed theater called Shahbag. And the clueless idiots who are chanting there do not even know that they are being used as pawns by our neighbor "super duper power" to extend their proxy rule and make Bangladesh a vassal state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Shahbagh to host &#8216;Narijagaran&#8217; rally







*&#8216;Ganajagaran Mancha&#8217; on Sunday convened a women's rally on Mar 8, the International Women&#8217;s Day, at Shahbagh to pay respects to the women tortured and repressed during the 1971 Liberation War. - See more at: Shahbagh to host*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

http://www.facebook.com/groups/bd.jamaateislami/
@madx @BDforever @ShadowFaux @kobiraaz @Loki @yasinbin @animelive @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier @captain Planet @Hammer-fist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Shahbagh-circus supporters' "massive" (note: sarcasm intended) rally in Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

RiasatKhan said:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/bd.jamaateislami/
> @madx @BDforever @ShadowFaux @kobiraaz @Loki @yasinbin @animelive @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier @captain Planet @Hammer-fist



I went through some post/wet dreams...honestly they need a psychiatrist .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DURJOY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

I think SHAHBAGHis are shifting their places for the convenience of the people and, off course, to gather more people from different areas. Good strategy while mob mass were waning.


----------



## scholseys

Al Jazeera Inside Story with Salman Al-Azami and Tridib Deb on Bangladesh, March 3, 2013 - YouTube watch this guys, its interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> And your source is from Amarblog run by Shahbag bloggers. Whats the difference??



read it and then comment on the content of the blog, not the source. we at least can post stuff form a dozen different sourcec. Your sources are always amardesh,basherkella...lmfao;;;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/bd.jamaateislami/
> @madx @BDforever @ShadowFaux @kobiraaz @Loki @yasinbin @animelive @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier @captain Planet @Hammer-fist



Seriously these jamatis dont want BD. Now the best time to act. Otherwise we will be in hell like afganistan.
What is BNP doing for bunch of vote they r allowing these terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rubyjackass

madx said:


> Interesting. This jamat is intolerable.
> Their main power is money. But the hate ppl have for them cant be easily gone that easily.


What are the sources of their money? Can you hazard a guess? Is it money funnelled from zakat contributions in BD or is it money from outside?


----------



## ShadowFaux

rubyjackass said:


> What are the sources of their money? Can you hazard a guess? Is it money funnelled from zakat contributions in BD or is it money from outside?



Bank, Hospital, Coaching centers etc etc. Also they have external funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*UPDATE: Tue, March 5th, 2013 4:00 AM BST*

Train communication in all over the country completely collapsed as of tonight. Situation in tomorrow morning (in few hours) expected to be much worse.

Dhaka is viirtually cutoff from rest of the country no supply is coming from outside.

Chittagong port which handles 2000 containers could hardly handle 200.

*Shahbagh fascist mob realizing their days are numbered announced they will not be in the street tomorrow to face hartal like other days.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

ShadowFaux said:


> Bank, Hospital, Coaching centers etc etc. Also they have external funding.


So they do not have any affiliations to mosques like in Pakistan? They just run profitable businesses to get money?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

we Pakistani have reservations on persecution of those respected Elders of JI, they did in 1971, what they were supposed to do. being patriotic they did the best they could. But awami league must be ashamed of what they are doing.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Mian H Amin. said:


> we Pakistani have reservations on persecution of those respected Elders of JI, they did in 1971, what they were supposed to do. being patriotic they did the best they could. But awami league must be ashamed of what they are doing.



_diplomacy is not your cup of tea..... _

kindly 
*quit trolling*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mattrixx

rubyjackass said:


> So they do not have any affiliations to mosques like in Pakistan? They just run profitable businesses to get money?



They are quite detached from BD religious organizations.
They are only after money.
They get their supporter fby brainwashing poor ppl and school going childs.
Mainstream Islamic ppl hate them.
They follow controversial type of Islam led by moududi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mian H Amin.

do you mean my self ? of my nation ?
if that so then who are you ?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Mian H Amin. said:


> do you mean my self ? of my nation ?
> if that so then who are you ?



i mean its their issue let them handle it , 

a comment or two can lead to misunderstandings which might spoil the mutual respect between the pak & bd members

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Respect, but i believe our foreign office must raise that issue internationality as those elders fought for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

genmirajborgza786 said:


> i mean its their issue let them handle it ,
> 
> a comment or two can lead to misunderstandings which might spoil the mutual respect between the pak & bd members


I venomously object on UR comment like it's their issue let them handle it. No it's not only their issue as allegations against JI leaders are 71s war related, in which aiding PAK's army while involving unethical deeds are highlighted in the surface but the real motive is to drive Islamiat away from sub-continent gradually. The current saga is the continuation of the break up of Babri Masjid, Gujarat's massacre that actually started with the establishment of BRITS empire. So, please don't try to run away from battle field by hiding tail behind the legs as It's also very important for PAK's survival as well, thanks.


----------



## M_Saint

madx said:


> They are quite detached from BD religious organizations.
> They are only after money.
> They get their supporter fby brainwashing poor ppl and school going childs.
> Mainstream Islamic ppl hate them.
> They follow controversial type of Islam led by moududi.


JI has built around 8500 Masjids,Libraries, orphanage, charities for not to be leveled as above. JI provides more help for the needy than even GOVT. to some extents. Proof? PAK's JI's volunteers reached at the earth-quake's sufferers even before soldiers, BD's JI provided help for needy during flood, cyclone, winter etc.even before GOB did. Followings are the JI's Creedo, so if don't like it then please critisize constructively but not with the falsehood.Here we go, 

*Bangladesh Jamaat e Islami*



A perfect plan of knowledge of Islamic studies. 

A strong association for the improvement of character. 

A pragmatic program for public welfare and social reform. 

A legitimate movement for the establishment of public welfare oriented ideal state and government. 



Duty of Eqamat e Deen

Allah said in clear language in three chapters of the holy Quran indicating the fact why He sent His Prophet Muhammad (SAW) to the world: 



&#8220;It is He Who hath sent His Messenger with guidance and the Religion of Truth, to proclaim it over all religion.&#8221; (sura at tawba-33, sura al fatah-28, sura as saff-9)



Rasul (SAW) discharged this duty by establishing The Deen of Allah. He proved that Islam is the only path of peace in the earth by enforcing the law of Allah in all spheres of individual, family, society, state, law, administration, judiciary and commerce. So, to perform the duty of establishing Islam is very important task. Sahaba e kiram (companions of prophet) also performed this duty with Muhammad (SAW). We all should discharge this duty properly as a Muslim. Satisfaction of Allah can never be possible by neglecting this duty. 



Importance of united life

It was not possible even for a prophet to accomplish this duty individually. So, prophets executed a movement making them united who came under the shade of faith. It is tough to lead life as a complete Muslim in a society where Islam is not in force. And, the task of establishing the Deen of Allah is in no way possible without being united. 

Prophet (SAW) said, a Muslim separated from organization is captured by Satan as a sheep separated from herd is captured by wolf. So, life with an organization is an inevitable demand of Iman (faith). 



What kind of party is Jamaat- e - Islami? 

Jamaat e Islami is not a conventional religious, political, social or cultural party only. Jamaat performs as a spiritual party as spiritual life is important in Islam. Jamaat performs in political arena because Islamic law can&#8217;t be implemented without political force. Jamaat concentrates upon social service and social reform as strong emphasis has been given on social service and social reform in Islam. In this sense, Jamaat- e- Islami is a complete Islamic movement. 



Fundamental (aqida) belief of Jamaat 

&#8226; Allah is only Rob, lawgiver and commander of mankind

&#8226; Only Quran and sunnah are complete code of life for human being

&#8226; Only Muhammad (SAW) is the ideal leader to be followed in all spheres of life

&#8226; The movement of establishing Islam is the only objective of life of a mumin

&#8226; Satisfaction of Allah and salvation in eternal life (Akhirat) are the demand of life of a mumin (believer) 



Organization of Jamaat e Islami 

Bangladesh Jamaat e Islami is producing capable people through the organization because it wants to establish deen Islam. People fit for this great task are to be gathered to establish Islamic society, state and government. These people will not come from space or can&#8217;t be imported from abroad. Jamaat e Islami is making capable people from amongst the people of Bangladesh as the prophet (SAW) gathered people by invitation and organization. 



Three points of Dawat (invitation) of Jamaat 

It is known from Quran and Hadith that prophets (AS) invited people in the manner that: 

"O my people! worship Allah! ye have no other God but Him.&#8221; [Quran, sura al araf : 50, 61, 84]

They who accepted this Dawat, all entered Islam declaring that: 

LA ILAHA ILLALLAHU MUHAMMADUR RASULULLAH&#8221;

(There is no God but Allah and Muhammad (SAW) is His messenger)



Jamaat e Islami has presented this declaration of kalmia e taiyaba as 3 points of dawat: 

1. Admit Allahu Subhanau Ta&#8217;la as sole Ilah (absolute commander) and prophet Muhammad (SAW) as the ideal leader to get peace in the world and attain salvation in akhirat (hereafter);

2. If you have undoubtedly admitted it, remove the thoughts, deeds and practices contrary to Islam from your practical life and firmly decide not to obey anyone opposed to Allah and His Rasul (SAW);

3. Being united if you want to lead life as a pure Muslim according to two above principles; remove dishonest people from the leadership and offer leadership for the people who are believer, God-fearing, honest and efficient.



Four points programs of Jamaat: 



1. Work of purification of thought and reconstruction through Dawat: Jamaat is widening the thoughts of people by upholding the correct knowledge of Quran and Sunnah through convincing argument and also awakening their courage and attitude to follow Islam and to enforce it. 



2. The work of organizing and training: Jamaat is building people eligible to establish Islamic society through appropriate training and by making the people well organized those who are interested in the movement of establishing Islam. 



3. The work of social reform and service: Jamaat is developing and patronizing the society through the work of social purification, morale reconstruction and social services on the basis of Islamic values. 



4. The work of government reformation: 

Jamaat is striving democratically to enforce God-fearing, honest and efficient leadership in all spheres of ruling system instead of inefficient and dishonest leadership





Working policy of Jamaat e Islami: 

&#8226; Working policy for building manpower

Islamic movement is the only means to create strong belief and character appropriate for Islamic society. Efficient manpower is built by the movement against vested political, economical, social and religious interests. Therefore, Jamaat is building manpower in this process. Dedicated and philanthropic workers are made in this process. 

&#8226; Working policy for forming government

Work of nation-building and social change can&#8217;t be executed through craze, terrorism and disorder. So, Jamaat wants to take responsibility of managing government in a systemic and democratic way. Islamic ideology is not the matter to impose on the people forcefully. The true victory of Islam is possible only with the popular support. 



Contribution of Jamaat e Islami

&#8226; Wide expansion of Islamic literature in Bengali language 

&#8226; Significant contribution to play a positive role in national politics and to create strong Islamic practice in political arena. 

&#8226; Creating an environment to serve nation and people unitedly by increasing capability of the people educated both in Madrahsa and general background. 

&#8226; Creating a group of sincere, honest and efficient manpower and leaving examples of honesty and transparency. 



The condition for victory of Islam

Allah Ta&#8217;ala doesn&#8217;t implement Islam by directly driving force. Allah in this venture helps them those who try to perform the duty of khilafah. He confers the power upon them if the efficient manpower for establishing His deen on the earth of Allah is prepared. [Al Quran, sura an-nur : 55] 



Do you want the victory of Islam? 

Surely you want to see the victory of Deen of Allah. If so, come and be associated with Jamaat. Decorate yourself with Iman (faith), ilm (knowledge), akhlaq (virtues) and amal (good deed). The working policy which Jamaat in this purpose has adopted will help you to go forward. 



To be associated with Jamaat: 

&#8226; Firstly fill up the form of associate member 

&#8226; Regularly attend in weekly meeting for attaining Islamic knowledge and character

&#8226; Attentively read tafsir (explanation) of Quran and Hadith, Islamic literature and news papers. 

&#8226; Practice according to what knowledge you have gained and take firm decision not to do anything against your conscience. 

&#8226; Be the member of Jamaat to perform the duty of deen efficiently.

Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami




I.E. JI had to change its constitution thus newly designed creedos seemed like little hazy but PAK's JI's one was more concrete. Here we go, 

*Constitution of Jamaat-e-Islami, Pakistan*

Part I
Name, Mission, and Conditions and obligations of Membership


Name
Article 1
The name of the Jama&#8217;at shall be &#8220;Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami Pakistan&#8221; (hereinafter referred to as &#8216;the Jama&#8217;at&#8217; unless otherwise specified) and that of its Constitution, &#8220;Constitution of Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami Pakistan&#8221;.
Date of Enforcement

Article 2
This Constitution shall come into force from the 1st day of June, 1957 (Zi-Qa&#8217;d 2, 1376 AH).[1]
The Creed
Article 3
The main creed of Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami Pakistan shall be La ilaha illa-Allah Muhammad Ur Rasul Ullah: There is no God but Allah and Muhammad is the messenger of Allah.
Explanation: The first part of this creed i.e. &#8216;there is no God but Allah&#8217; means that He alone is the Creator, Sustainer, Lord, and such a Sovereign who is the Maker and the Law-Giver. No one shares any of these attributes with Him.
Knowing and admitting this, it becomes imperative:
1. Not to consider any one else as Patron, Accomplisher, Satisfier of needs, Resolver of difficulties, Hearer of supplications, Supporter and Helper, because none else possesses any power.
2. Not to consider any one else as Benefactor or Injurer, be afraid of or dutiful to none, trust reliance in none, and vest no hope in any one else, because all powers are vested in Him.
3. To supplicate to none but Allah, seek refuge with none beside Him, and call none else for help. Not to think that one can influence or interfere with Allah&#8217;s management of things and that one&#8217;s intercession can change Allah&#8217;s Will, because all are subjects in Allah&#8217;s empire and without authority, be they angels or prophets and saints.
4. Prostrate to none but Allah, adore none, offer sacrifices to none, and not to think of any as the polytheists do about their deities, because Allah alone has the right to be worshipped.
5. Accept none as King, Sovereign, and Supreme Ruler, look upon none as capable of issuing orders on his own, not to think of any one as Law-Giver in own right, and refuse to submit to any orders that do not conform to Allah&#8217;s obedience and abide by His Law, because Allah alone is the Lord of His Universe and legitimate Sovereign of His creation. None else has any right to lordship Sovereignty.
Moreover, acceptance of this faith obligates:
6. Renunciation of own liberty and freedom, give up devotion to one&#8217;s own selfish desires, and instead be slave of Allah &#8212;Whom one has accepted as God.
7. Not to think of own self as having authority on and ownership of anything, but to think of everything, even one&#8217;s own life, limbs as well as intellectual and physical abilities as Allah&#8217;s belongings and a trust from Him.
8. Consider one&#8217;s own self as responsible and answerable before Allah; and always keep in mind that he has to render an account of all uses of his potentials and consumption before Allah on the Day of Judgement.
9. What Allah likes or dislikes should be the criterion for one&#8217;s own likes and dislikes.
10. The objective of one&#8217;s all efforts and struggle, of entire life, should be the achievement of Allah&#8217;s pleasure and one&#8217;s proximity with Him.
11. Accept Allah&#8217;s guidance in every sphere of life: ethics, conduct, social and family life, economics, and politics; and reject every rule of conduct that is opposed to Allah&#8217;s shari&#8217;ah.
The next part of this creed, i.e., Muhammad is Allah&#8217;s messenger, means that the last prophet whom certified guidance and a code of law were sent through, and who was appointed to establish a perfect example in accordance with that code, is Muhammad (pbuh).
Knowing and admitting this, it becomes imperative:
1. To accept without the least hesitation every teaching and guidance proved on the authority of Muhammad (pbuh).
2. The knowledge of an order or prohibition by the Prophet of Allah should be sufficient to induce one to act upon certain instruction or refrain from following certain way. No other consideration should influence his obedience.
3. Not to accept leadership or guidance of anyone beside that of the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh). Obedience to others should be subordinated to the Book of Allah and Sunnah of His Prophet, not independent of these.
4. To accept, in all matters of one&#8217;s life, the book of Allah and the Sunnah of His Prophet as final argument, authority and reference; adopt a thought, belief or rule that is in accordance with the Book and Sunnah, and give up whatever is opposed to these; and refer to the same source of guidance for the solution of problems.
5. Cleanse the heart of all prejudices, be they personal, family-related, tribal or racial, national or patriotic, sectarian or group-oriented. One must not be so overwhelmed by love for or devotion to someone as to let it dominate the love and devotion to the truth brought by the prophet of Allah, or become its competitor.
6. Take no one, besides the Prophet of Allah, as the criterion of truth, not to consider anyone above criticism, not to indulge in mental slavery of anyone. Evaluate everyone by this God-sent perfect criterion, and grade others against that criterion.
7. Not to accord such a status to anyone born after Muhammad that believing or not believing him determines one&#8217;s kufr or Iman (i.e., disbelief and Faith).
The Mission
Article 4
The mission of Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami and the objective of all its efforts and struggle shall in practical terms be the establishment of the Deen (establishment of Divine Order or the Islamic way of life) and in essence the achievement of Allah&#8217;s pleasure and success in the Hereafter.
Explanation: Jama&#8217;at views the three terms &#8216;al-Deen&#8217;, Divine Order&#8217;, and &#8216;Islamic Way of Life&#8217; as synonyms. The Jama&#8217;at uses the terms of &#8216;Divine Order&#8217; or &#8216;Islamic Way of Life&#8217; in the same sense in which the Qur&#8217;an uses the term of &#8216;establishment of al-Deen&#8217;. The three mean the same that man must accept willingly the law-giving Order of Allah in those spheres of human life in which he has been given discretion in the same manner in which every part of the universe submits willingly or unwillingly to His physical empire. The way of life that emerges as a result of willing acceptance of Allah&#8217;s law-giving Order is called &#8216;al-Deen&#8217;, &#8216;Divine Order&#8217;, or &#8216;Islamic Way of Life&#8217;.
&#8216;Establishment of Deen&#8217; does not mean establishing some part of it, rather establishing it in its entirety, in individual and collective life, and whether it pertains to prayers or fasting, Haj or Zakat, socio-economic or political issues of life. No part of Islam is irrelevant, but the whole Islam is necessary. It is incumbent upon a Believer to strive for establishing Islam in its entirety without discretion and division. The part that is related to individuals&#8217; life should be observed by every Believer in his own life; and all the Believers should arrange for party-discipline and joint effort for establishing that part that cannot be established without collective struggle.
While the Believer&#8217;s real objective is to attain Allah&#8217;s pleasure and success in the Hereafter, this cannot be realised without trying to establish Allah&#8217;s Deen in this world. Therefore, a believer&#8217;s mission in practical terms is the establishment of Deen while in essence it is the attainment of Allah&#8217;s pleasure that comes as a result of the effort for establishing Deen.
The Strategy
Article 5
The Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s permanent strategy shall be as follows:
1. It shall ascertain as to what is the instruction of Allah and His Prophet, before deciding on any matter or taking any step. All other things shall be secondary and kept in the view only to that extent that Islam permits.
2. for its ideals and objectives to realise the Jama&#8217;at shall never use such ways and means that are opposed to the demands of honesty and truth or may cause &#8216;mischief on the earth&#8217;.
3. For the desired reform and revolution, the Jama&#8217;at shall use democratic and constitutional means, i.e., the use of advice and propagation of thought for reforming the mind and character and preparing public opinion for accepting the desired changes.
4. Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s struggle for the realisation of its objectives shall be open and public, and not on the pattern of secret movements.
Conditions for Membership
Article 6
Every mature and sensible person (man or woman, belonging to any race, caste or community) may become a member of the Jama&#8217;at, provided that:
1. After understanding the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s creed along with its explanation, he/she bears witness that the same is also his/her creed.
2. After understanding the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s mission along with its explanation, he/she declares that the same is his/her mission.
3. After studying the constitution, he/she commits that he/she shall bind him/herself to the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s discipline in accordance with this constitution.
4. He/she observes the obligatory duties of the Shari&#8217;ah and avoids the major sins.
5. None of his/her means of subsistence falls in the category of illegitimate earnings e.g., interest (usury), wine, adultery, dance and music, false witness, bribery, breach of trust, gambling etc.
6. If he/she be in possession of property that came to him/her by forbidden means, or that in which are the usurped rights of the deserving, he/she shall withdraw from it and return to the deserving their dues.
Explanation: Such action shall be taken only when the rightful owners as well as the property in which their rights have been usurped are known. Otherwise, repentance and reform of conduct in the future will suffice.
7. He/she is not associated with such a party or institution whose principles and objectives are opposed to the creed, mission, and strategy of Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami.
8. The Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s cadre is satisfied that he/she qualifies for the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s membership.
The Procedure for Joining
Article 7
In accordance with the conditions stated above the procedure for joining the Jama&#8217;at shall be that the applicant shall declare before the President of the Jama&#8217;at or before the one authorised by the President for the purpose:
First, that he/she has understood completely the creed of the Jama&#8217;at along with its explanation and, having understood it, now bears witness with full sense of responsibility that there is no god but Allah, Who is single and without partners, and Muhammad is the Prophet of Allah.
Second, that he/she has understood completely Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s mission along with the explanation and, having understood them, declares that the establishment of Allah&#8217;s Deen in this world is the mission of his/her life; that he/she is joining Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami purely for Allah&#8217;s sake; and that his/her sole end is the achievement of Allah&#8217;s pleasure and success in the Hereafter.
Third, that he/she has also understood completely the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s Constitution and pledges that he would observe the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s discipline according to this Constitution.
Obligations of Membership
Article 8
After joining the Jama&#8217;at, the changes that every member would have to bring in his/her life are as follows:
1. Acquiring at least that much knowledge as is necessary to differentiate between Islam and non-Islam and to acquaint with the &#8216;Limits set by Allah&#8217; (Hudud-ul-Allah)
2. Moulding one&#8217;s opinion, thought, and action according to the teachings of Qur&#8217;an and Sunnah, and redirecting one&#8217;s life objectives, criteria for liking and valuing and one&#8217;s loyalties in such a way as to conform to Allah&#8217;s pleasure, and to become obedient to Allah&#8217;s orders by smashing the idol of the self and egotism.
3. Purifying oneself from all customs of ignorance that are opposed to Qur&#8217;an and Sunnah, and to try utmost to adapt one&#8217;s outer- and inner-self according to the commandments of Shari&#8217;ah.
4. Purifying ones&#8217; heart from prejudices and indulgences and one&#8217;s life from such habits, quarrels, and deliberations that stem from egotism and worldly pursuits but have no place in Deen.
5. Giving up transactions and affectionate relations with transgressors, sinners, and those who are forgetful of Allah, and associating with the righteous.
6. Basing one&#8217;s deals on rightfulness, justice, God-fearing, and unflinching Truth-seeking.
7. Concentrating one&#8217;s efforts and struggle on the objective of establishing Deen, and, barring the real necessities of one&#8217;s life, abdicate all activities which do not lead towards this objective.
Explanation: It is not necessary that all these changes are at their best in a certain individual, but everyone would try to attain perfection in this regard; for being defective or perfect with respect to these changes would determine one&#8217;s status in Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami.
Article 9
It shall be incumbent on every member of the Jama&#8217;at to project the creed and mission of the Jama&#8217;at (explained in Articles 3 and 4) in his circle of acquaintance and, as far as he can reach, to the people. Prepare those who accept this creed and mission for organised struggle for the establishment of Deen, and invite those who are ready to struggle to the discipline of Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami.
Explanation: If in spite of one&#8217;s agreement with the mission, strategy, program, and organisation of the Jama&#8217;at, one is unwilling to carry out the responsibilities of membership, one should be persuaded to join the circle of Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s Associates[2] so that, to the extent possible, one may co-operate with the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s in the struggle for the establishment of Deen.
Obligations of Women Members
Article 10
All articles of Articles 8 and 9 shall apply on women joining Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami, in their sphere of activity. Besides, the duties of a woman as member of the Jama&#8217;at shall be:
1. Convey the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s creed and mission to her family and circle of acquaintance.
2. Propagate this to her husband, parents, brothers and sisters and other family members.
3. Try to kindle the light of faith in her children&#8217;s hearts.
4. If her husband, sons, father, and brother join the Jama&#8217;at, she should encourage them with her enduring companionship, and, to the extent possible, lend a helping hand in their services to the Jama&#8217;at&#8217;s objective, and in the event of adversity, bear it with steadfastness and patience.
5. If her husband or patrons be victims of ignorance earn by forbidden means or lead a sinful life, she should try to correct them with persistent patience, try to protect herself from their illegitimate earning and evil deeds and refuse to obey their orders that amount to disobeying God and His Prophet.

[1] Amendments made to the Constitution after June 1, 1957, which are part of it, are given in Appendix 5.
[2] Interpreting Article 9 of the Constitution, the Central Council decided that &#8216;associate&#8217; of Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami can also be called &#8216;member&#8217; of Jama&#8217;at-e-Islami. 

http://jamaat.org/beta/site/page/5

*I.E. I would be glad if somebody can point out any contradiction/flaw on PAK's JI's constitution with Islamic one, thanks. If no one can then MADX should shut up for ever on the issues that he has opined in the post.*


----------



## Moander

M_Saint said:


> JI has built around 8500 Masjids,Libraries, orphanage, charities for not to be leveled as above. [/B]



Can you provide any links or support about the claim? Just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

M_Saint said:


> I venomously object on UR comment like it's their issue let them handle it. No it's not only their issue as allegations against JI leaders are 71s war related, in which aiding PAK's army while involving unethical deeds are highlighted in the surface but the real motive is to drive Islamiat away from sub-continent gradually. The current saga is the continuation of the break up of Babri Masjid, Gujarat's massacre that actually started with the establishment of BRITS empire. So, please don't try to run away from battle field by hiding tail behind the legs as It's also very important for PAK's survival as well, thanks.



If Pakistan raise any kind of object it will go in favor of AL. Pakistan's interference will further fuel the anti-Pakistani sentiment which @genmirajborgza786 is wise enough to realize it.


----------



## Skallagrim

*Legal notice to open Shahbagh intersection*

Legal notice to open Shahbagh intersection

Dhaka Tuesday March 5 2013


A Supreme Court lawyer Monday served a legal notice on the government asking it to open the Shahbagh Chattar to public. Advocate Ekhlas Uddin Bhuiyan sent the notice to the home minister, the home secretary, the communications secretary, the IGP, the DG of Rab, the Dhaka South City Corporation administrator, the DMP commissioner and the officer-in-charge of Shahbagh Police Station by post. &#8212; UNB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

Skallagrim said:


> *Legal notice to open Shahbagh intersection*
> 
> Legal notice to open Shahbagh intersection
> 
> Dhaka Tuesday March 5 2013
> 
> 
> A Supreme Court lawyer Monday served a legal notice on the government asking it to open the Shahbagh Chattar to public. Advocate Ekhlas Uddin Bhuiyan sent the notice to the home minister, the home secretary, the communications secretary, the IGP, the DG of Rab, the Dhaka South City Corporation administrator, the DMP commissioner and the officer-in-charge of Shahbagh Police Station by post. &#8212; UNB



Yes baton those mobs off the street. Bunch of retarded parrots who waste their time doing nothing and pulls back the national economy along with themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Yes baton those mobs off the street. Bunch of retarded parrots who waste their time doing nothing and pulls back the national economy along with themselves.



Wait..I'm reporting you to his highness Imran Sarkar (coincidence...he was named sarkar aka govt. ) the chief admin of BD....see what you have next!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

PlanetSoldier said:


> Wait..I'm reporting you to his highness Imran Sarkar (coincidence...he was named sarkar aka govt. ) the chief admin of BD....see what you have next!



Spare me life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

Skallagrim said:


> *Legal notice to open Shahbagh intersection*
> 
> Legal notice to open Shahbagh intersection
> 
> Dhaka Tuesday March 5 2013
> 
> 
> A Supreme Court lawyer Monday served a legal notice on the government asking it to open the Shahbagh Chattar to public. Advocate Ekhlas Uddin Bhuiyan sent the notice to the home minister, the home secretary, the communications secretary, the IGP, the DG of Rab, the Dhaka South City Corporation administrator, the DMP commissioner and the officer-in-charge of Shahbagh Police Station by post. &#8212; UNB



mate your link don't work....


----------



## Skallagrim

yasinbin said:


> mate your link don't work....



Something wrong with that website. You would find the news at the bottom of a large column consisting this message:

Deprecated: Function ereg() is deprecated in /home/thefinan/public_html/m_more.php on line 30


----------



## ebr77

Skallagrim said:


> Something wrong with that website. You would find the news at the bottom of a large column consisting this message:
> 
> Deprecated: Function ereg() is deprecated in /home/thefinan/public_html/m_more.php on line 30



website working fine......

Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Shahbagh movement completes one month






*
The Shahbagh movement demanding death penalty to all convicted war criminals completed one month on Wednesday as it spread across the country with the spirit of the protesters remaining upbeat.*

People from all walks of life, even ministers and lawmakers, have expressed their solidarity with the protesters, who took to the streets in the capital on Feb 5 after the International Crimes Tribunal awarded life sentence to Jamaat leader Abdul Quader Molla for his crimes against humanity during Bangladesh Liberation War in 1971.

The demonstrators were protesting against the verdict which they termed as &#8216;too lenient&#8217;. They vowed to hoist the national flag in educational institutions and homes across the country to free the nation from the &#8216;stigma&#8217; attached to war crimes.

The protest, started by the youngsters and bloggers, has already turned into a mass uprising, spread across the country and eventually among the expatriate Bangladeshis.

The demonstrators at Shahbag, now christened &#8216;Prajanma Chattar&#8217;, are also demanding a ban on the Jamaat-e-Islami, which opposed Bangladesh&#8217;s war of independence, for perpetrating crimes against humanity in 1971.

School students, freedom fighters and other professionals held candlelight vigil expressing solidarity with the Shahbagh protests. Even rickshaw pullers from surrounding areas showed their support for the protest as they carried many passengers to Shahbagh during mass rallies.

Thousands of students and youths also came to the streets to put up strong resistance to the shutdowns called by the Jamaat demanding dissolution of the war crimes tribunals.

Amid the heat of Shahbagh protests this month, the government has already made changes to ICT laws providing equal scope for both the prosecution and the defence to appeal against a verdict and also for trying organisations for crimes against humanity.

But the protesters are still on the streets and have renewed their pledge to continue with the movement until the last war criminal is executed.

The protesters are running a signature campaign in a gesture to draw support to their demand of capital punishment of all the war criminals.

The protesters staged flag rallies at capital&#8217;s 'Rayerbazar Mass Killing Ground' and five other places in support of their demand.

They will hold a Nari Jagaran Samabesh (Women Resurgence Rally) at the Shahbagh Prajanma Chattar on World Women's Day on Mar 8 to pay homage to those women who were tortured and repressed during the 1971 Liberation War.


Shahbagh movement completes one month - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Is this still blocking traffic and a major thorough fare? Amazing.


----------



## T-Rex

*Ershad urged the shahbagi fascists to convert to Hinduism or whatever religion they like. They don't have to keep their Muslim identity since they hate Islam so much. that's a good advice from Ershad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

T-Rex said:


> *Ershad urged the shahbagi fascists to convert to Hinduism or whatever religion they like. They don't have to keep their Muslim identity since they hate Islam so much. that's a good advice from Ershad.*



he is acting more like another illiterate politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Looks like he is bashing Shahbagis and Jamatis in one video, very nice



he is no fiddy cent


----------



## ShadowFaux

*N&#8217;ganj Mancha activist&#8217;s son found dead*



> Body of the teenaged son of Narayanganj Ganajagaran Mancha unit organiser and cultural personality Rafiur Rabbi was recovered from the Shitalakkha river Friday, two days after he went missing.
> 
> 
> Rabbi identified his son Tanvir Mohammad Twaki, 17, after his body was recovered from a canal river around 10:45am.
> 
> Narayanganj Sadar Model Police Station Officer in Charge Monjur Kader said the body was sent to the Narayanganj General Hospital for autopsy.
> 
> &#8220;There were no wounds on his (Twaki&#8217;s) body,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Twaki attended his Ordinary Level (O-Level) examinations this year from ABC International School in the city&#8217;s Chasharah. His results were announced Thursday where he had secured record marks in Physics.
> 
> The OC Thursday said they were unable to find any personal enemies of Twaki in the initial findings.
> 
> He said investigations were on to find if some enemies had emerged from Rabbi&#8217;s citizen and cultural movements.
> 
> Twaki went out of his Old Court Road residence (at city&#8217;s Shayesta Khan Road) around 4:30pm Wednesday, said Rabbi. &#8220;He did not return after that.&#8221;
> 
> The Ganajagaran Mancha activities in Narayanganj followed the Shahbagh movement demanding execution of war criminals.
> 
> Rabbi made speeches on several occasions in support of the cause.
> 
> Blogger Ahmed Rajib Haider, another frontline activist of the Shahbagh&#8217;s Ganajagaran Mancha, was hacked to death in Pallabi on Feb 15 &#8211; the 10th day of Shahbagh protests.
> 
> Police have arrested five North South University students over the murder. They all have reportedly confessed and admitted to their role in the murder.
> 
> Similarly, Sylhet Ganajagaran Mancha unit activist and former Joint Convenor of Metropolitan unit of the Bangladesh Chhatra League Jagatjyoti Talukder was killed in Jamaat-Shibir attacks in Akhalia of the district on Mar 2.
> 
> A case was filed over the killing accusing 50, including the city&#8217;s Metropolitan Jamaat chief and Shibir President.
> 
> Another blogger, Saniur Rahman, 28, was stabbed Thursday night in Pallabi. Blogger Asif Mahiuddin said Saniur was a Shahbagh movement activist.



LINK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

IMRAN SHORKAR has said that his Shahbag is stronger than Government, what is this? rebellion? who will pay for biryani now? @sepoi ?  @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier did you see it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> IMRAN SHORKAR has said that his Shahbag is stronger than Government, what is this? rebellion? who will pay for biryai now? @sepoi ?  @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier did you see it?



Old news  ...strange you came to know it lately!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

PlanetSoldier said:


> Old news  ...strange you came to know it lately!!


ye, been following basherkella lately, just got by a video of theirs, is this the 3rd liberation war? note:2nd being against the jamati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> ye, been following basherkella lately, just got by a video of theirs, is this the 3rd liberation war? note:2nd being against the jamati



Stop visiting basherkella, mighty BD govt. is going to trace every visitor from home or abroad of that page..let's not discuss the fate of page creators/admins  . Today my colleague was saying about this posted somewhere.


----------



## Mattrixx

Gonojagoron Mancha
Women rally defies threat
*Rab man hurt in cocktail blasts near podium; protesters declare fresh programmes*







The Shahbagh movement holds a rally to mark the International Womens Day yesterday but several homemade bombs went off. Photo: Anisur Rahman

Even after two cocktails were exploded near Gonojagoron Mancha at Shahbagh during Nari Jagoron Samabesh yesterday afternoon, the protesters firmly announced that nothing can stop their fight against war criminals and Jamaat-Shibir.
The blasts injured Jalal Uddin, deputy assistant director of Rapid Action Battalion-3. He was rushed to the emergency unit of Birdem hospital with wounds in the face and hands.
It was around 4:55pm when unknown miscreants blasted the cocktails near National Museum and opposite to Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University. Only 100 yards away, the womens rally was going on in full swing.
Panicked gripped people at the venue as the handmade bombs went off with huge bangs. But within a minute, a number of activists carrying bamboo sticks ran to the spot and the organisers burst into slogan Joy Bangla to allay fears of all.
The Shahbagh intersection, popularly known as Projonmo Chattar, again reverberated with anti-******* slogans of thousands of women and men as the number of protesters rose after the blasts.






The Shahbagh movement holds a rally to mark the International Womens Day yesterday but several homemade bombs went off near the rally. A Rab member was slightly wounded in the attack. Photo: Anisur Rahman

Visiting the spot, Dhaka Metropolitan Police Commissioner Benazir Ahmed said its definitely an act of sabotage.
Neither police nor Rab could ascertain who and from where the cocktails were thrown. Some suggested the cocktails might have been hurled from the fourth floor of BSMMU.
Abdul Kuddus, a Rab-3 official who was standing by Jalal Uddin guarding the venue, told The Daily Star on the spot, Six of our officers were deployed here and showing the people the entrance to the venue.
We heard a huge bang and, before we could realise anything, another cocktail blasted and we saw blood rolling down Jalal sirs face.
Detective Branch picked up four suspects at the BSMMU.
Enraged, the protesters divided in several groups brought out processions and paraded through the Shahbagh intersection. The speakers continued delivering speeches.
Its not any unexpected incident. Those who were against non-communal and democratic Bangladesh will continue their attempts to attack us. But we will resist them as in 1971, said rights activist Sultana Kamal.






Participants in the rally arming themselves with sticks, look for the persons who hurled the bombs reportedly from a BSMMU building. The rally participants did not resort to violence and the police picked up four suspects. Photo: Anisur Rahman

Expressing her gratitude to the sisters and children of new generation for their participation in the youths movement, she also paid tribute to the women who took part in the Liberation War.
Quite before the start of the rally, women in large numbers flocked to Shahbagh to honour the women who were tortured and repressed during the 1971 Liberation War. Women from all walks of life  from housewives to students to workers to cultural activists  swarmed the rally marching in processions with banners, festoons and national flags.
The rally formally began at 4:30pm with the rendering of national anthem.
Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, State Minister for Women and Children Affairs Shirin Sharmin Chowdhury and Everest conqueror Wasfia Nazreen, among others, expressed solidarity with the protesters.
All the women who spoke on the occasion called for immediate action to build a society without gender discrimination.
Ferdousy Priyabhashini, a victim of the 1971 war crimes, said, This generation has made us braver. We are more hopeful than ever. Now we are witnessing a bloodless revenge of what the Razakars and Al-Badres did in 1971.
Several thousand protesters took an oath to continue their movement until their six-point demand, including capital punishment for war criminals and a ban on Jamaat-Shibir, is met.
Imran H Sarker, spokesperson for Gonojagoron Mancha, administered the oath.
He said justice will be done for the violence against women in 1971 only when war criminals get due punishment and the politics of Jamaat-Shibir is banned from the country.
Imran also announced a series of programmes including protest rallies, mass gatherings and solidarity rallies across the country. He urged all to join the mass gathering to be held at Uttara on March 10, Chittagong University on March 13 and Ashulia on March 15.
The organisers of the movement, which began on February 5, hours after notorious war criminal Quader Mollah was sentenced to mere life imprisonment, called upon all educational institutions to hold solidarity rally at 11:00am on March 16 protesting the Jamaat-Shibir mayhem on the minority community across the country.

Women rally defies threat | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> Stop visiting basherkella, mighty BD govt. is going to trace every visitor from home or abroad of that page..let's not discuss the fate of page creators/admins  . Today my colleague was saying about this posted somewhere.


facebook is never going to release the names or the IPS of the admins in Basherkella....do you know if they do and the admins are taken by the government authoroties and totured facebook would be sued for millions for jeopardizing their lives and count the PR disaster facebook will face. Facebook is the safest mode of communication unless you mess with Uncle Sam...never mess with Uncle Sam.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> facebook is never going to release the names or the IPS of the admins in Basherkella....do you know if they do and the admins are taken by the government authoroties and totured facebook would be sued for millions for jeopardizing their lives and count the PR disaster facebook will face. Facebook is the safest mode of communication unless you mess with Uncle Sam...never mess with Uncle Sam.



Well...that post said Uncle Sam is gonna do it all for mighty BD govt. because US recently already enlisted Jamat as a terrorist party what:?). From now on, every activity including visitors will be traced. Also, 3 places were mentioned across globe from where basherkella is being administered tracking IP. The places are Louisiana, London, and Sylhet. Let you know if I get more on it.


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> Well...that post said Uncle Sam is gonna do it all for mighty BD govt. because US recently already enlisted Jamat as a terrorist party what:?). From now on, every activity including visitors will be traced. Also, 3 places were mentioned across globe from where basherkella is being administered tracking IP. The places are Louisiana, London, and Sylhet. Let you know if I get more on it.



no they did not, US did not enlist jamaat as a terrorist organization, thats awami league propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

aazidane said:


> no they did not, US did not enlist jamaat as a terrorist organization, thats awami league propaganda.



Jamaat is a legitimate political party that can run for the next election. If it was a terrorist organization you wouldn't see toby cadman, david bergman and all these international organizations writing in favor of them @PlanetSoldier


----------



## PlanetSoldier

aazidane said:


> Jamaat is a legitimate political party that can run for the next election. If it was a terrorist organization you wouldn't see toby cadman, david bergman and all these international organizations writing in favor of them @PlanetSoldier



Well...that poster said about a recent development and I didn't say it's true. I was just kidding about what one told me today about a post he saw somewhere.


----------



## scholseys

PlanetSoldier said:


> Well...that poster said about a recent development and I didn't say it's true. I was just kidding about what one told me today about a post he saw somewhere.



propaganda, if anything the western press is quite pro jamaat Islamism, Britain and Bangladesh: The Dhaka-East London axis | The Economist


----------



## the just

animelive said:


> There are many groups of people in Shahbag
> 1.Teenagers who wants new dates
> 2.School and College kids who are taken for biryani(there is a school in badda, from where many classes went for a trip like thing)
> 3.Family who are looking for a good time
> 4.Again people who want free Biryani
> 5.People who are being paid to shout
> 6.A few hundred or thousand maybe, chatra league members
> 7.Leftists and bloggers
> 8.a handful of Freedom fighter/Patriotic people
> 9.Passerby and people in cars
> 
> True story and the amount of people who shout are usually 2-5k hardly



I am always bad in maths.can someone tell me Dhaka has 1cr 60lac ppl.if media is true then there are at least 2lac ppl in shahabagh every day.so how many is it of total population? What's the percentage?


----------



## animelive

the just said:


> I am always bad in maths.can someone tell me Dhaka has 1cr 60lac ppl.if media is true then there are at least 2lac ppl in shahabagh every day.so how many is it of total population? What's the percentage?



The place can take 1lac people max, granted, they stand together and there is no space and not counting the traffic and passerby. Mostly same people go there everyday. if you ask for percentage then it would be less than 1%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

ShadowFaux said:


> Fundamentalists are the biggest fascists. So stop these faggotic nonsense. And yeah, shame on you too faggot.



Who wants to watch shahabagh?you guys are real entertainers. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

ShadowFaux said:


> Fundamentalists are the biggest fascists. So stop these faggotic nonsense. And yeah, shame on you too faggot.



coming from a secular fundamentalist


----------



## sepoi

[url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17407689&showlnk=0]

[/URL]nephew, you must read this.something very new .forget biriyani ,some people are dreaming again madam zia's dal vat kormosuchi and some qouted from amardesh and mahmudur rahman.koi jai kou to dehi 


animelive said:


> IMRAN SHORKAR has said that his Shahbag is stronger than Government, what is this? rebellion? who will pay for biryani now? @sepoi ?  @kobiraaz @PlanetSoldier did you see it?



matha thik ache? how the seculars are fundamentas?


aazidane said:


> coming from a secular fundamentalist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17407689&showlnk=0]
> 
> [/URL]nephew, you must read this.something very new .forget biriyani ,some people are dreaming again madam zia's dal vat kormosuchi and some qouted from amardesh and mahmudur rahman.koi jai kou to dehi
> 
> matha thik ache? how the seculars are fundamentas?



this is an international forum, your English language skills are sub-par. Please have some basic understanding of the language and comment.


----------



## sepoi

first basherkella was made by titumir who was patriot.JI used basherkella name who were the dalals.history will never forgive the traitors 


animelive said:


> ye, been following basherkella lately, just got by a video of theirs, is this the 3rd liberation war? note:2nd being against the jamati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> what is your nationality and mother language?you think you are the canadian? haha a crow can't be a peacock  i know this forum and the bangla page was an evidence.you completely make no sense
> 
> your best post ever



*Secular-Fundamentalism * 

The adherence to anti-religious ideology that militantly ridicules, mocks, scorns and satirizes the idea of the existence of a deity or deities and or religion, indifferent of feelings of bigotry intolerance hatred and persecution that adherents feel as a result. That does not respect religion or support policies supporting the freedom of it. Calls for its abolition or severe restriction & for religion to removed from public life. Puts forth fact-based arguments, propaganda & bullying and insults as tactics to push adherents to abandon their professed beliefs and or convert them into like-minded individuals. They regard religion as inherently harmful. Secular-Fundamentalists aren't themselves religious by definition however their attitudes regarding their beliefs mimic many religious fundamentalists so much so that the manner of their expression of their beliefs is often indistinguishable in form, from their religious fundamentalist counterparts. They commonly use a myriad of semantical arguments to avoid being labelled and most often use the internet to spread their message. They ignore rational counter-arguments regardless if it is supernatural or science based. They may exhibit obsessive-compulsive behavior regarding religion and related issues often taking disproportionate offence to even subtle outward expressions of religious belief and feeling compelled to constant dispell religious ideas. One may or may not subscribe to a deity to follow this ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

sepoi said:


> first basherkella was made by titumir who was patriot.JI used basherkella name who were the dalals.history will never forgive the traitors



I first thought they want to give us "bash" so they named it basherkella.
Than found its named after titumir's basherkella.
But they didnt get it titumir's basherkella was temporary and it fallen.
Sad story for jamatis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

haha they must name something like lalkella  ,Basherkella = RIP JI .Well BTRC probably blocked that shibirkella already 


madx said:


> I first thought they want to give us "bash" so they named it basherkella.
> Than found its named after titumir's basherkella.
> But they didnt get it titumir's basherkella was temporary and it fallen.
> Sad story for jamatis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> haha they must name something like lalkella  ,Basherkella = RIP JI .Well BTRC probably blocked that shibirkella already



http://www.facebook.com/newbasherkella?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## sepoi

if you are right then the chinese are biggest fundamentalist cause they are the atheist! its your self made idea after some yaba .comelete meaningless 


aazidane said:


> *Secular-Fundamentalism *
> 
> The adherence to anti-religious ideology that militantly ridicules, mocks, scorns and satirizes the idea of the existence of a deity or deities and or religion, indifferent of feelings of bigotry intolerance hatred and persecution that adherents feel as a result. That does not respect religion or support policies supporting the freedom of it. Calls for its abolition or severe restriction & for religion to removed from public life. Puts forth fact-based arguments, propaganda & bullying and insults as tactics to push adherents to abandon their professed beliefs and or convert them into like-minded individuals. They regard religion as inherently harmful. Secular-Fundamentalists aren't themselves religious by definition however their attitudes regarding their beliefs mimic many religious fundamentalists so much so that the manner of their expression of their beliefs is often indistinguishable in form, from their religious fundamentalist counterparts. They commonly use a myriad of semantical arguments to avoid being labelled and most often use the internet to spread their message. They ignore rational counter-arguments regardless if it is supernatural or science based. They may exhibit obsessive-compulsive behavior regarding religion and related issues often taking disproportionate offence to even subtle outward expressions of religious belief and feeling compelled to constant dispell religious ideas. One may or may not subscribe to a deity to follow this ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

sepoi said:


> haha they must name something like lalkella  ,Basherkella = RIP JI .Well BTRC probably blocked that shibirkella already



I suggested them to create a page named haranokella ba pakkella. BTRC already blocked it 3rd time. Dont know about 4th time.
Foreign money from UK and others. Using techniques like facebook marketing and promotion.
These stooges are funny


----------



## scholseys

sepoi said:


> if you are right then the chinese are biggest fundamentalist cause they are the atheist! its your self made idea after some yaba .comelete meaningless



You have comprehension problems as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

well it says newbasherkella. that means basherkella gone.its not hard make newpage in fb.


aazidane said:


> http://www.facebook.com/newbasherkella?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> [url=http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=17407689&showlnk=0]



Just for the sake of giving you some knowledge, 2 brave martyrs from bgb who fought while being outnumbered against IA and BSF, bravely were supposed to be named bir shreshto. No wonder why it stopped, as they fought for the pride of our nation. Not to mention that and 7 are quite close so a typo is not surprising. No need to get excited over it, old man



sepoi said:


> first basherkella was made by titumir who was patriot.JI used basherkella name who were the dalals.history will never forgive the traitors


Who told you JI are using it? Hasina bhabhi? new heights of stupidity. Basherkella are ore unbiased than your daily star, ask any KNOWLEDGEABLE person who has been following it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sepoi

it's just waste of my time argue with someone who post commonly baseless things and has no evidence.send some examples not the theories


aazidane said:


> You have comprehension problems as well.



well why basherkella banned?Who used basherkella? BAL ?well everybody knows basherkella is a shibir's page.if you dont know its your problem not mine.


animelive said:


> Just for the sake of giving you some knowledge, 2 brave martyrs from bgb who fought while being outnumbered against IA and BSF, bravely were supposed to be named bir shreshto. No wonder why it stopped, as they fought for the pride of our nation.
> 
> 
> Who told you JI are using it? Hasina bhabhi? new heights of stupidity. Basherkella are ore unbiased than your daily star, ask any KNOWLEDGEABLE person who has been following it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShadowFaux

the just said:


> Who wants to watch shahabagh?you guys are real entertainers. Keep it up.



No, people like you bunch who serve the jamat purpose on the internet are the real ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

sepoi said:


> it's just waste of my time argue with someone who post commonly baseless things and has no evidence.send some examples not the theories
> 
> first giving someone knowlege buy some abcd book for you then star reading? i know your knowlegde depth .what shall you will learn from your guru mahmudur rahman who knows we have 9 birsheta .why basherkella banned?Who used basherkella? BAL ?well everybody knows basherkella is a shibir's page.if you dont know its your problem not mine.yafter giving you the prove how its stupid anyway?even you said later basherkella is a shibir's page! they why argue before? now who is the stupid now


 read this well again @animelive .well dont worry the termites will takecare of that basherkella


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> it's just waste of my time argue with someone who post commonly baseless things and has no evidence.send some examples not the theories
> 
> well why basherkella banned?Who used basherkella? BAL ?well everybody knows basherkella is a shibir's page.if you dont know its your problem not mine.



this is the most stupidest post ever, first you say that there is no point in arguing with someone who posts baseless theories and right after that, you post a proofless theory that basherkella is shibir(But anyway, being shibir page shouldn't affect anything as they are posting facts only.) page. Old man lost it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> read this well again @animelive .well dont worry the termites will takecare of that basherkella



Your logic makes no sense whatsoever, nothing to read in there. You are basically saying that since basherkella is showing the deeds of Al, they are shibir. What a stupid logic but then again, i already have low expectation of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

you lied again ! you said basherkella unbaised than thedailystar. basherkella is page of shibir lead by all fake news from amardesh .this is the pagehttps://www.facebook.com/newbasherkella?ref=ts&fref=ts .where is th dailystar here .did they pay you for for this? 


animelive said:


> Just for the sake of giving you some knowledge, 2 brave marytrs from bgb who fought while being outnumbered against IA and BSF, bravely were supposed to be named bir shreshto. No wonder why it stopped, as they fought for the pride of our nation. Not to mention that and 7 are quite close so a typo is not surprising. No need to get excited over it, old man
> 
> 
> Who told you JI are using it? Hasina bhabhi? new heights of stupidity. Basherkella are ore unbiased than your daily star, ask any KNOWLEDGEABLE person who has been following it.



anyway no offence .i'm sleepy now.cya tonight :p .goodnight


animelive said:


> Your logic makes no sense whatsoever, nothing to read in there. You are basically saying that since basherkella is showing the deeds of Al, they are shibir. What a stupid logic but then again, i already have low expectation of you.


----------



## animelive

sepoi said:


> you lied again ! you said basherkella unbaised than thedailystar. basherkella is page of shibir lead by all fake news from amardesh .this is the pagehttps://www.facebook.com/newbasherkella?ref=ts&fref=ts .where is th dailystar here .did they pay you for for this?
> 
> anyway no offence .i'm sleepy now.cya tonight :p .goodnight



I was comparing the two but my arguments are beyond your intellect level.....nevermind. sleep tight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> I was comparing the two but my arguments are beyond your intellect level.....nevermind. sleep tight



its no point arguing sepoi, man has the intellect level of a 14 year old girl. You can't win with him, he will bring you down to his level.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Poll..... 56% of Prothom Alo readers think BNP will be able to overthrow Hasina...... What does that mean??







So its safe to assume BNP still got majority support in Educated class... Rural Bengal will not tolerate any bigotry against Islam... Already proven by Jamat power demo in rural areas...........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Md Akmal

aazidane said:


> its no point arguing sepoi, man has the intellect level of a 14 year old girl. You can't win with him, he will bring you down to his level.



@ If she is 14 year level then be it like that and have a test.........


----------



## the just

ShadowFaux said:


> No, people like you bunch who serve the jamat purpose on the internet are the real ones.



Ah.now I am a jamati because I don't support league? Bro I don't support BNP,jamat,nap,CPB,japa either. So what will you call me now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> The place can take 1lac people max, granted, they stand together and there is no space and not counting the traffic and passerby. Mostly same people go there everyday. if you ask for percentage then it would be less than 1%



I think currently only BAL and leftists members are there. Everyone knows that there are huge security cordoning them. Bangldeshi people simply like gathering without any reason. If there are no security and people know there is no security threat, the gathering could be huge too. Once I saw a white girl was buying muri makha in front of IDB bhaban....surprisingly, bunch of clueless Bangali gathered around her within short, it was startling to them a white girl can order muri makha. More interestingly, I saw that one rickshaw puller without any passenger was so surprised that his face changed and he stopped there too to enjoy the circus .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

sepoi said:


> it's just waste of my time argue with someone who post commonly baseless things and has no evidence.send some examples not the theories
> 
> well why basherkella banned?Who used basherkella? BAL ?well everybody knows basherkella is a shibir's page.if you dont know its your problem not mine.



So others post baseless and you get banned  ....khai jamal mota hoi kamal!!



the just said:


> Ah.now I am a jamati because I don't support league? Bro I don't support BNP,jamat,nap,CPB,japa either. *So what will you call me now?*



Still you're r$zakar, you've to support BAL....no way out  !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

kobiraaz said:


> Poll..... 56% of Prothom Alo readers think BNP will be able to overthrow Hasina...... What does that mean??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its safe to assume BNP still got majority support in Educated class... Rural Bengal will not tolerate any bigotry against Islam... Already proven by Jamat power demo in rural areas...........



The rural Bengal have a tendency to sell their vote to the highest bidder always being mostly illiterate to current socio-economic development & changing social dynamics. They consider themselves that they are nothing.Takes no real part in this country's democracy.

Besides it is safe to assume that BNP will be winning the next election as in our country no political party has been elected so fat twice in a row, so no surprise in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bamboo Castle

I dont know what is Shahabagh Chattar... A New Rise or Way of destruction of the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

*A breaking news our ''freedom fighter'' of new generation have wet their pant while going Chittagong 
as Hefajote Islam warn them .*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaunty

kobiraaz said:


> Poll..... 56% of Prothom Alo readers think BNP will be able to overthrow Hasina...... What does that mean??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its safe to assume BNP still got majority support in Educated class... Rural Bengal will not tolerate any bigotry against Islam... Already proven by Jamat power demo in rural areas...........



Prothom Alo didn't manipulate that? Or you just pick and choose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

jaunty said:


> Prothom Alo didn't manipulate that? Or you just pick and choose?



If anything go against them they will accuse that a biased media.
But funny how sharing this prothom alo news even though they said its a biased gov newspaper


----------



## jaunty

madx said:


> If anything go against them they will accuse that a biased media.
> But funny how sharing this prothom alo news even though they said its a biased gov newspaper



These jamatis are expert on Cherry picking


----------



## Mattrixx

monitor said:


> *A breaking news our ''freedom fighter'' of new generation have wet their pant while going Chittagong
> as Hefajote Islam warn them .*



Bro how u know that those young ppl wet their pants  
If those hefazoti islam aka jamat had that courage why they bombed on them.





Even though their life threatening those young ppl were determined to go there. Its the gov sending back them.
But lets see what happens next day.

These hefajoti islam is funny. First they said they had 20 mil supporter. Then they said they had 4 mil thousand supporter.
Now their number came down to 10 thousand.
Not sure whats their present condition  

Youths sent back from Feni | The Daily Star


----------



## the just

Dude.stop writing on this.this shahabagh fish has no formalin.it's now stink like ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShadowFaux

> &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2487;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471; &#2451; &#2447;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2510;&#2488;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2536;&#2537; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2478;&#2468;&#2495;&#2461;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494; &#2458;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2465;&#2494;&#2453; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494; &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2454; &#2468;&#2508;&#2489;&#2495;&#2470;&#2496; &#2460;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470;&#2404;
> 
> &#2476;&#2499;&#2489;&#2488;&#2509;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2488; &#2439;&#2441;&#2472;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; (&#2465;&#2495;&#2438;&#2480;&#2439;&#2441 &#2447;&#2453; &#2488;&#2434;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503; &#2448;&#2468;&#2495;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2453; &#2486;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2440;&#2470;&#2455;&#2494;&#8217;&#2480; &#2454;&#2468;&#2495;&#2476; &#2451; &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2487;&#2470; &#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2478;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2451;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2475;&#2480;&#2496;&#2470; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2496;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2488;&#2442;&#2470; &#2447; &#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2468;, &#2536;&#2537; &#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2458; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2535;&#2535;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2470;&#2497;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2480;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496; &#2488;&#2478;&#2527;&#2503;&#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2458;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404;



??????? ???????? ?? ????? ?????-??????? ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

jaunty said:


> Prothom Alo didn't manipulate that? Or you just pick and choose?



The fact that its a shameless propaganda mouthpiece that openly writes all sorts of crap for awami political propaganda is exactly the reason why it holds wight when a opinion poll in pee alo goes in favor of the opposition. If pee alo survey says its 54% in favor of opp. then in reality its over 75-80%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

madx said:


> Bro how u know that those young ppl wet their pants
> If those hefazoti islam aka jamat had that courage why they bombed on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though their life threatening those young ppl were determined to go there. Its the gov sending back them.
> But lets see what happens next day.
> 
> These hefajoti islam is funny. First they said they had 20 mil supporter. Then they said they had 4 mil thousand supporter.
> Now their number came down to 10 thousand.
> Not sure whats their present condition
> 
> Youths sent back from Feni | The Daily Star



@ 2/3 days back in Chittagong, the Shahbagi's declared a "71 member Suicide Squard". Soon, the "Hafjete Islam declares a "313 member Suicide Squard ". About this 313 suicide squard they said that during the Battle of Badr 313 "Sahabies" gave their life so in line with that they have nomonated 313 numbers. They also threatened to uproot these Shahabies where ever they are found.

@ Recently they have said that on 15 March 2013 they are going to stage a meeting at Ashulia near Savar where Shahabag's has also planned for a meeting. Let's see what the Govt does !!!

@ They have also declared that on 5 April 2013 all the members of "Hafajete Islam will move from Chittagong to Dhaka to have a big rally at Manik Mia Avenue (In front of Sansad Bhubon). They also requested to other Muslims of Bangladesh to join the rally. They are expecting to gather near about 2 crores of people. They also threatened to the Govt to pass a law about punishing the members of Shahabagi including Shahria Kobir and Mumtasir Mamun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Thousands vow for Jamaat-free Bangladesh






*The youth protesters of Ganajagaran Mancha on Friday again reaffiarmed the resolve to not leave the streets unless convicted war criminals were executed and Jamaat-e-Islami was banned.*

&#8220;It is the vow of students, workers and other professionals to build a nation free of Jamaat,&#8221; Ganajagaran Mancha spokesman Imran H Sarkar told a Mancha rally at Ashulia.

The two-hour rally kicked off at around 4pm with the recitation of verses from the holy Quran and religious books of other faiths.

A one-minute silence was also observed in memory of those who lost their lives in the recent factory fires, including the one at the Tazreen Fashions Ltd and the martyrs of 1971 Liberation War, followed by singing of the national anthem.

Imran said millions of people, including students and workers, are building up a combined resistance against a quarter, as they did in 1971 to free Bangladesh from the clutches of the Pakistani occupation force, through the on-going demonstrations.

He also dubbed the movement the second freedom fight of Bangladesh.

Thousands of people from across the social divide, most of them factory workers, rallied at Ganajagaran Mancha and chanted slogans demanding death penalty for war criminals.

Addressing the female workers present there, Imran said, &#8220;Fanatic Jamaat-e-Islami is trying to create a hostile environment in the country at a time when the women have taken to the streets against them.&#8221;

Udichi Shilpi Gosthi of Savar Upazila began performing mass music at the stage at around 2.30pm.

The rally, moderated by blogger Mahmudul Haque Munsi, was the first ever programme of the demonstrators outside Dhaka. Student leaders took turns in addressing it.

The speakers refuted religious group Hefajat-e-Islam&#8217;s allegation that Ganajagaran Mancha was demonstrations by atheists.

Addressing the rally, Bappaditya Basu, the President of Bangladesh Chhatra Maitri, said the Mancha never made any statement against any religion.

&#8220;We&#8217;ve learned patriotism through our religion. Those who lack patriotism can never be religious,&#8221; he said.

Hefajat-e-Islam had called for resisting the rally at Ashulia as they did at Chittagong.

Hefajat&#8217;s Ashulia unit Convenor Mufti Monir Hossain said they would resist the rally &#8216;at any cost&#8217; but could not due to heavy police and Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) deployment at the spot.

Basu expressed his anger for foiling of the Mancha rally at Chittagong amid resistance by Hefajat.

He castigated BNP chief Khaleda Zia for her recent comments that the youths gathering at Shahbagh were atheists.

&#8220;Please restrain your language. You&#8217;ve no right to insult the people,&#8221; he told Khaleda.

Ruling Awami League&#8217;s student affiliate Bangladesh Chhatra League General Secretary Siddiqui Nazmul Alam alleged that efforts were on to brand Ganajagaran activists atheists.

Some of the workers, who thronged the rally venue, said they skipped work to join the gathering.

&#8220;I have never seen such a scene in my entire life,&#8221;40-year old Jahidul Hasan, a shopkeeper at Jamgarha, told bdnews24.com. &#8220;The boys have shown us how much they feel for the country.&#8221;

Some of the factories at the industrial belt announced holidays ahead of the rally.

Assaduzzaman, a worker at one of those factories, Natural Sweater Factory, said he came there at around 1pm.

&#8220;My father is a freedom fighter. I have come here with my whole family,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;We want to see all the war criminals walk the gallows,&#8221; he said.

Meanwhile, five crude bombs exploded in Beron and Gazir Char at around 1:30pm, Ashulia Police Station Officer-in-Charge Sheikh Badrul Alam said, leaving two people injured.

Though the OC said the motive behind the explosions was not clear, many felt it was an attempt to foil the rally, because the explosions were barely two kilometres from the site of the gathering.

Organisers said the Shahbagh protests would continue as usual, along with Ashulia.

Shahbagh protests began on Feb 5, hours after the International Crimes Tribunal-2 pronounced life in jail for Jamaat-e-Islami Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla.

The protesters said the verdict was &#8216;lenient&#8217; given the crimes he had committed in 1971.

The Ganajagaran Mancha spread to the corners of Bangladesh uniting people against 'war criminals'.


Thousands vow for Jamaat-free Bangladesh - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

This is how everyone has become atheist for demanding capital punishment of the war criminals. A must watch...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=349769735126925

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=123900011127149





police and BAL being retarded-ly obvious about their hand in "Liberation war part-2" while saying that no politics is involved 

bunch of scums, trying to crash our economy to the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=123900011127149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> police and BAL being retarded-ly obvious about their hand in "Liberation war part-2" while saying that no politics is involved
> 
> bunch of scums, trying to crash our economy to the ground



Now look in the following video how our people are being protected by PoLeague:

à§¨à§® à¦«à§à¦¬à§à¦°à§ à¦¥à§à¦à§ à§« à¦®à¦¾à¦°à§à¦ à¦ªà¦°à§à¦¯à¦¨à§à¦¤ à¦à¦¨à¦¹à¦¤à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦° à¦¹à§à¦¦à¦¯à¦¼à¦¬à¦¿à¦¦à¦¾à¦°à¦ à¦à¦°à§à¦¤à¦à¦¿à§à¦à¦¾à¦°... | Facebook

UN should immediately ban them from UN mission, a warning isn't enough. Previously I showed my sympathy for police members because they're just obeying order and doing these for their livelihood. Definitely, for that I wouldn't support blood thirsty vampire act by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ebr77

Md Akmal said:


> @ 2/3 days back in Chittagong, the Shahbagi's declared a "71 member Suicide Squard". Soon, the "Hafjete Islam declares a "313 member Suicide Squard ". About this 313 suicide squard they said that during the Battle of Badr 313 "Sahabies" gave their life so in line with that they have nomonated 313 numbers. They also threatened to uproot these Shahabies where ever they are found.
> 
> @ Recently they have said that on 15 March 2013 they are going to stage a meeting at Ashulia near Savar where Shahabag's has also planned for a meeting. Let's see what the Govt does !!!
> 
> @ They have also declared that on 5 April 2013 all the members of "Hafajete Islam will move from Chittagong to Dhaka to have a big rally at Manik Mia Avenue (In front of Sansad Bhubon). They also requested to other Muslims of Bangladesh to join the rally. They are expecting to gather near about 2 crores of people. They also threatened to the Govt to pass a law about punishing the members of Shahabagi including Shahria Kobir and Mumtasir Mamun.



1. you are full of jamati air...
2.no-one declared 71 member suicide squad,....stop propagating things, it's healthy.
3. hefajat is trying to protect jamatis....not Islam. 
4. Ashulia event happened with a huge support from the RMG workers.
5. there are not 2 crore nuts....i will expect some hundred hefajati nuts there max...  . 
We want communal harmony in BD, extremists are not welcome. 

There is saying in Bangladesh that " A Pakistani is always a Pakistani, but some(jamati) in Bangladesh are not always a Bangladeshi". In hindi I guess there is a saying that goes like this-- na dhobi ka, na ghaat kaa. Don't be that person by speculating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

All the majority muslims of BD are nastik as they asked death penalty for war criminals.
No one called any one nastik before this.
How the social structure is breaking. How one ppl started to judge one by religion.
How low life ppl becoming. 
With these ppl we were living this long.
They started a war which is against truth. Lets see which one wins truth or lie.
Its pity a large population grown with lie and they are now making conspiracy and vandalism against the country.
And one big party which we used to believe our alternate way backing these extremists.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151365764041448

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

madx said:


> All the majority muslims of BD are nastik as they asked death penalty for war criminals.
> No one called any one nastik before this.
> How the social structure is breaking. How one ppl started to judge one by religion.
> How low life ppl becoming.
> With these ppl we were living this long.
> They started a war which is against truth. Lets see which one wins truth or lie.
> Its pity a large population grown with lie and they are now making conspiracy and vandalism against the country.
> And one big party which we used to believe our alternate way backing these extremists.



Calling you Nastik for demanding death sentence for war criminals.................?
No one called before..................?
How the social structure is breaking.........?
How low life ppl..............?
With these ppl you were living this long................?
They started a war which is against truth.................?

hmmmmmm sigh....

But it is in the same way when AL called anyone Rezacar/traitor who pointed fingers against AL. Isn't it?

The same thing/sh!t but opposite action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Ojana said:


> Calling you Nastik for demanding death sentence for war criminals.................?
> No one called before..................?
> How the social structure is breaking.........?
> How low life ppl..............?
> With these ppl you were living this long................?
> They started a war which is against truth.................?
> 
> hmmmmmm sigh....
> 
> But it is in the same way when AL called anyone Rezacar/traitor who pointed fingers against AL. Isn't it?
> 
> The same thing/sh!t but opposite action.



The thing is Jamaat labeled the Freedom Fighters as Nastik and Hindu in 1971.Now they are also claiming whoever wants judgment for war-crimes is a nastik.Whoever went to Shahbagh was a nastik.Now Shahbagh definitely had athiests among their organizers.But the scores of people who went there could not possibly have been atheists.The astiks who went to shahbagh and the nastiks who organized it had a common agenda and that was jaudgement for war-crimes.Their agenda had nothing to do with theism/atheism.If all those who went to shahbagh are labled as nastiks it is guilt by association.



Ojana said:


> &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2535;&#2534; &#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503; &#2404; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2404; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2404;
> 
> &#2535;/ &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;
> &#2536;/ &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; ? &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2464;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;
> &#2537;/ &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2448; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;&#2404;
> &#2538;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2404;
> &#2539;/&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2404;
> &#2540;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;, &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2451; &#2437;&#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2404;
> &#2541;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2404;
> &#2542;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2404;
> &#2543;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2534;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2404;
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;
> 
> Collected from a FB page.



Major FACEPALM.......jei beta eta likhse o 'nastik' shobder ortho bujhe bole mone hoi na.....bangla janle eta likhto na.......point no.1.........taile to duniyar shob ihudi/christian rao nastik.......kintu tara to kono orthei nastik na!!Non-muslim ar Nastik er moddhe je parthokko ase ta ei lok jane na....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ebr77

Ojana said:


> &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2535;&#2534; &#2463;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2497; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2404; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2472; &#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2470;&#2486;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503; &#2478;&#2497;&#2472;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2476;&#2503; &#2404; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2476;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2499;&#2466;&#2492; &#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2495;&#2468; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2470;&#2507;&#2488;&#2439; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2479;&#2470;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2497; &#2478;&#2495;&#2482;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503;&#2472; &#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2488;&#2476; &#2478;&#2497;&#2488;&#2482;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2439; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2404; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2439; &#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2468;&#2494; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; &#2404;
> 
> &#2535;/ &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2488;&#2476; &#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;
> &#2536;/ &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2453;&#2495;, &#2447;&#2480; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;, &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495; &#2453;&#2495; ? &#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2464;&#2503;&#2451; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;
> &#2537;/ &#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2404; &#2438;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2448; &#2437;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2472;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2482;&#2494;&#2475;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472; &#2478;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495;&#2472; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494; &#2404;&#2404;
> &#2538;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489;&#2496;&#2472; &#2404; &#2437;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2486;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2404;
> &#2539;/&#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503; &#2437;&#2474;&#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492; &#2404;
> &#2540;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2478;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2474;, &#2460;&#2507;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2477;&#2495;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2451; &#2437;&#2489;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2404;
> &#2541;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2494;&#2468;&#2496;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2434;&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2499;&#2468;&#2495; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2433;&#2458;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2404;
> &#2542;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2474;&#2503;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2404;
> &#2543;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2459;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503;&#2404;
> &#2535;&#2534;/&#2447;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2472;&#2468;&#2494;&#2453;&#2503; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2404;
> &#2447;&#2453;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2438;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2478;&#2468; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472;
> 
> Collected from a FB page.



&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2459;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2460; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2474;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;....&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2468; &#2455;&#2495;&#2482;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;.....
here is a few brain teaser question for you, at least to find the answer within yourself --
-what did Quran & Prophet say about religions
-what did Quran & Prophet says about culture,tradition and motherland
-what is the characteristics and differences between sunni-shia-wahabi-atheist...lastly but a very important--salafist.

My assessment- if you ever find out these you will actually understand what is Jamats doing and why they should be banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

RiasatKhan said:


> The thing is Jamaat labeled the Freedom Fighters as Nastik and Hindu in 1971.*Now they are also claiming whoever wants judgment for war-crimes is a nastik.*Whoever went to Shahbagh was a nastik.Now Shahbagh definitely had athiests among their organizers.But the scores of people who went there could not possibly have been atheists.The astiks who went to shahbagh and the nastiks who organized it had a common agenda and that was jaudgement for war-crimes.Their agenda had nothing to do with theism/atheism.If all those who went to shahbagh are labled as nastiks it is guilt by association.



If Jammat calls everyone Nastik in Shabagh, then Jammat is wrong and spreading propaganda. It will not work for Jammat.
But again, there are two demands at Shabagh:

1. punishment of war criminals (which is politically motivated)
2. Ban Islamic politics, which is an agenda of Nastiks. 

*So why believers in Shabagh wanting banning of Islamic politics which is clearly an agenda of Nastiks? Why believers are in along with nastiks for the demands of Nastiks which is banning Islamic politices. So if the believers have no objection to the demand of Banning Islamic parties which is a demand of Nastik, then calling believers Nastik by Jammat is not unjustified. *

Now you will say, Jammat is a terrorist party, but I can say the same for AL. All allegation of terrorism, and especially, the allegation of communal violence against Jammat is false and politically motivated.

So the better process would be let the people decide. Let Jammat permit participate in the election democratically, and their fate would depend on how much vote they get. Banning is not a democratic process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Ojana said:


> If Jammat calls everyone Nastik in Shabagh, then Jammat is wrong and spreading propaganda. It will not work for Jammat.
> But again, there are two demands at Shabagh:
> 
> 1. punishment of war criminals (which is politically motivated)
> 2. Ban Islamic politics, which is an agenda of Nastiks.
> 
> *So why believers in Shabagh wanting banning of Islamic politics which is clearly an agenda of Nastiks? Why believers are in along with nastiks for the demands of Nastiks which is banning Islamic politices. So if believers has no objection to the demand of Banning Islamic parties which is a demand of Nastik, then calling believers Nastik by Jammat is not unjustified. *
> 
> Now you will say, Jammat is a terrorist party, but I can say the same for AL. All allegation of terrorism, and especially, the allegation of communal violence is false and politically motivated.
> 
> So the better process would be let the people decide. Let Jammat permit participate in the election democratically, and their fate would depend on how much vote they get. Banning is not a democratic process.



If you look at it though some of the organizers want Dhormo-Bhittik parties to be banned,the general mass never supported it.They never said Islamic parties should be banned.If they did many of the huzurs who supported them primarily would not have supported them.Please do more research and find me some such demands where they wanted all Islamic parties to be banned.


----------



## Skies

yasinbin said:


> *&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2454;&#2497;&#2476; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2468;&#2497;&#2478;&#2495; &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2459;&#2494;&#2482; &#2453;&#2503;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494; &#2474;&#2503;&#2460; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2439; &#2477;&#2497;&#2455;&#2495; &#2453;&#2474;&#2495;-&#2474;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;....&#2468;&#2507;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2469;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2468; &#2455;&#2495;&#2482;&#2497; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;.....*
> here is *a few brain teaser question for yo*u, at least to find the answer within yourself --
> -what did Quran & Prophet say about religions
> -what did Quran & Prophet says about culture,tradition and motherland
> -what is the characteristics and differences between sunni-shia-wahabi-atheist...lastly but a very important--salafist.
> 
> My assessment- if you ever find out these *you will actually understand what is Jamats doing and why they should be banned?*



I am afraid I will fail in your test contest. Anyway, where did I say I wrote those. Did you see the red line (collected from FB page).

Better tell me why should Jammat be banned? Is Islamic politics against Islam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> Please do more research and find me some such demands where they wanted all Islamic parties to be banned.



A timeline:


> On February 10, the Shahbagh demonstrators submitted a memorandum to the Jatiya Sangsad speaker Abdul Hamid to press home their six-point charter of demands, including death penalty for all war criminals and *ban* on Jamaat *and religion-based politics. *On the day national cricketers expressed solidarity with protest.



Now aren't those harsh words? Or may be those boys are simply plain stupids enjoying free biryani and free sanitation?  



> On February 26, *the Shahbagh protesters said that their movement was not against any religion or religion-based politics.* They said they wanted death penalty for all war criminals and a ban on Jamaat-e-Islami.


One month that shook Bangladesh

Another article:
Shahbagh movement needs to establish its identity

Notice the hypocrisy? They are ALL on the same boat, it doesn't matter how one tries to sugar coat the whole thing. 

Many of the smaller religious parties in Bangladesh had no issue with Shahbag protests initially. 

What ticked them off is why a self-confessed murtid like Thaba Baba got a full Islamic rites funeral. Isn't that munafig or manufag or something?  

Note: Many of these smaller, non-government sponsored Islamic parties have no links with Jamaat. 

And answer me this: from where did he and his loyal cult following are getting that sort of inspiration in a poor, 3rd world, 90% Muslim nation like Bangladesh? 

None of the so-called "educated" media outlets like the Daily Star had ever gotten to that. 

I respect people's opinions, but I do not respect extreme hypocrites

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> If you look at it though some of the organizers want Dhormo-Bhittik parties to be banned,the general mass never supported it.They never said Islamic parties should be banned.If they did many of the huzurs who supported them primarily would not have supported them.Please do more research and find me some such demands where they wanted all Islamic parties to be banned.



The whole Shahbag is right now wanting to free country from religious parties, so anyone who supports Shahbag is supporting their demands. There is no "supporting one part and disliking another part". If you are in for a movement, you fully are with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

animelive said:


> The whole Shahbag is right now wanting to free country from religious parties, so anyone who supports Shahbag is supporting their demands. There is no "supporting one part and disliking another part". If you are in for a movement, you fully are with them.



Mahi B Chowdhury made it clear......solidarity with Shahbagh does not mean that I have to agree with every thing the organizers announce!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> Mahi B Chowdhury made it clear......solidarity with Shahbagh does not mean that I have to agree with every thing the organizers announce!



So you will go to Shahbag and protest but then say that you didn't mean to protest against banning of religious party but you don't realize that while protesting, for the first cause, you triggered the second cause as well. The whole Shahbag is seen as the revolution for secularism right now, whether you like it or not.

another question, why would you support shahbag when they demand death of a person without any records or proof of his crime? do explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

&#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2482;&#2507;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2404; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2469;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2468;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2453; &#2451; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2434;&#2455;&#2464;&#2472;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494;&#2404;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2437;&#2468;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495;&#2453;&#2480;&#2467;, &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2460;&#2472; &#2437;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2478;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2453;&#2478;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2451;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2497;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2507;&#2487; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2447; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2460;&#2472;&#2453; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2468;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2497;&#2472;&#2480;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;&#2447;&#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494;&#2471;&#2495;&#2453; &#2476;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503;&#2474; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;,&#8220;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2453;&#2495;-&#2472;&#2494; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; 
&#2447;&#2463;&#2494; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2477;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2458;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2507; &#2438;&#2480; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2503;&#2439;&#2404; &#2441;&#2474;&#2480; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494; &#2438;&#2488;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2486;&#2497;&#2471;&#2497; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503; &#2489;&#2479;&#2492;&#2404;&#8221;&#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2479;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2469;&#2503;&#2453;&#2503; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492; &#2488;&#2465;&#2492;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2461;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486; &#2451; &#2453;&#2494;&#2464; &#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2463;&#2495; &#2459;&#2479;&#2492;&#2460;&#2472; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2495;&#2453; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2486;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2488;&#2434;&#2454;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453; &#2474;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2486; &#2451; &#2480;*&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2476;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;
&#8221;&#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2504;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2488;&#2477;&#2494;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2476;&#2488;&#2497; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;,&#8220;&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458; &#2488;&#2480;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2447;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480;&#2495;&#2488;&#2480; &#2459;&#2507;&#2463; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2495;&#2404;&#8221;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2460;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453; &#2459;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2475;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2463;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2467; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2453; &#2478;&#2503;&#2489;&#2503;&#2470;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472; &#2468;&#2478;&#2494;&#2482; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;,&#8220;&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2495;&#2459;&#2497;&#2439; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2404;&#8221;&#2447;&#2470;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2535;&#2534;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492; &#2447; &#2480;&#2495;&#2474;&#2507;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463; &#2482;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;&#2451; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2455;&#2467;&#2460;&#2494;&#2455;&#2480;&#2467; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2482;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2482;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472; &#2437;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2477;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2463;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2478;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404; &#2478;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2455;&#2467;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2469;&#2463;&#2495;&#2451; &#2454;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2474;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2455;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2472;&#2495;&#2441;&#2460;&#2476;&#2495;&#2465;&#2495;&#2541;&#2535;&#2465;&#2463;&#2453;&#2478;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

animelive said:


> So you will go to Shahbag and protest but then say that you didn't mean to protest against banning of religious party but you don't realize that while protesting, for the first cause, you triggered the second cause as well. The whole Shahbag is seen as the revolution for secularism right now, whether you like it or not.
> 
> another question, why would you support shahbag when they demand death of a person without any records or proof of his crime? do explain.



I am not going to Shahbagh.I do not support banning of religious parties.I do not support executing someone without evidence.BUT,BNP won't hold any trials.Their loyalty towards Jamaat seems like US's loyalty towards Israel.I am confused.I really wanna see the Rejakars hanged.And I do not who to support!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

RiasatKhan said:


> I am not going to Shahbagh.I do not support banning of religious parties.I do not support executing someone without evidence.BUT,BNP won't hold any trials.Their loyalty towards Jamaat seems like US's loyalty towards Israel.I am confused.I really wanna see the Rejakars hanged.And I do not who to support!



It was an example. War criminal trials simply cannot be held in our country anymore, no matter how much we wish for it. Too late, its been 40+years. You can hardy find any evidence anymore and if you do, the clarity is doubtful. Most of the accused will be let go by INTERNATIONAL court standards. Sheikh Mujib was the one who made this mess. 71 was high time to execute them. Strange thing, the kids in shahbag who idolize Mujib so much can't even respect his one decision. Funny bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Artificial rise has been descended by real force called Hefazat e Islam comprises of Taheedi Awam. Shahbagi murtids(organizer) looking for place to hide. Khel katam.


----------



## Skallagrim

madx said:


> If anything go against them they will accuse that a biased media.
> But funny how sharing this prothom alo news even though they said its a biased gov newspaper



Off-course Prothom-Alo is biased, but till now they don't seem to have manipulated their polls unlike stupid bdnews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Soon to be demolish. 

AmaderShomoy.Com (&#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492;.&#2453;&#2478


----------



## the just

I was passing through sahabagh yesterday and the whole place was deserted exempt few police eating jhalmuri.and today in mid st of hortal there were 17 buses(I counted) and hundreds of ppl.what anybody dare or care to explain?it was around 3 in the afternoon today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> It was an example. War criminal trials simply cannot be held in our country anymore, no matter how much we wish for it. Too late, its been 40+years. You can hardy find any evidence anymore and if you do, the clarity is doubtful. Most of the accused will be let go by INTERNATIONAL court standards. Sheikh Mujib was the one who made this mess. 71 was high time to execute them. Strange thing, the kids in shahbag who idolize Mujib so much can't even respect his one decision. Funny bunch.



They can get evidence if they truly work for it. There are apparently direct witnesses, but I do not know about this. 

I find it pretty hilarious when some angry Indians are cheer-leading those illiterates in Shahbag. Their government had even taken sides on the issue, a very dangerous mistake. Another mistake is their president visiting the nation while it is burning. 

I mean, if they are so concerned about this trial, why don't they share whatever information they have from 1971? It is known that the Special Frontier Force (S.F.F) did intercept military and civil communications during the West Pakistani operations. There must be something there. 

Also, not a word on JI's apparent terrorist links in India. Let alone a joint investigation  

I also believe that working something out with Pakistan is possible. The key obstacle is that Bangladesh wants an official apology from Pakistan over the 71' massacres. Would the Pakistanis share information from 1971 under such terms?  

They have made it very clear that they won't apologize to an AL-led government  

I really do not think that an official apology would make any big difference (practically speaking). Sharing Cold War-era information that can track today's living collaborators could at least mean something, and justice be served (regardless of party affiliation). 

The key here is for south Asian nations to move forward, not remain stagnant or worse, backwards. 

I fear we are all moving backwards, and the dream of regional economic integration simply remaining a fantasy. 

And if so, it'll be done so under India's terms, and not on Bangladesh's or any south Asian nation. This makes the smaller, non-nuclear states very vulnerable. They intend to keep Chinese and American influence out. 

And eliminating anti-India elements like Jamaat-Islami are the first step into realizing that vision. 

Their excuses like: "Islamists are violent" are nothing but flimsy excuses that a 5 year old can do better. 

The Indians are very nervous about China's 'string of pearls' and USA's 'strategic pivot'. 

They'll do anything around their neighborhood such that things run under their own terms. They'll never submit to USA's or China's terms. Ever. 

There's a volatile and relatively underdeveloped NE India with plenty of resources, but landlocked. Another major neighbor, Myanmar have a lot of resources which can give us great economic rewards. 

Our politicians failed to formulate a strategy to gain any significant economic value by engaging with Myanmar. India on the other hand already have a strategy. 



> These developments, when seen along with the Chinese-built ports in Hambantotha (Sri Lanka) and new terminals at Chittagong and Sonadiya port (both in Bangladesh), and Chinas move into the Maldives (where its reportedly providing security assistance), indicate troubled times ahead for India, as they complete the final links in the Chinese string of pearls strategy  to safeguard its sea lanes for energy imports, encircle India and dominate the Indian Ocean region.


http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/235318-dragon-gwadar.html

They want to keep the Chinese out from utilizing those two ports in Chittagong and Sonadiya. Yes, that includes the much hyped deep sea port. 

The Indians want a link to NE India through Bangladesh. But not all on our terms where we are supposed to gain a fair share of the trade. 

Another thing is that India does not have the necessary financial strength to finance those projects, including the transit. So there goes precious time and money on our part. 

If they can finance the projects on acceptable financial and project management terms, then it'd be fine. But they aren't doing this, nor are there any strong leads at present. 

I mean, why should we step back on our own development? 

It is commonly believed that the AL is acting as some sort of liaison to make this happen at the expense Bangladesh. 

And if they ever do submit to the USA or even China someday, then we can all perhaps breath a sigh of relief. India as an emerging economic and political hegemony will officially cease to exist. 

Those kids at Shahbag do not understand these matters, and insist on hopelessly and desperately digging up graves of the Cold War with nothing but old bones. 

And neither do our "educated" media ever report on such important developments like the Dragon at Gwadar. 

Or in other words: "Unlimited Chapaabazzying"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> I am not going to Shahbagh.I do not support banning of religious parties.I do not support executing someone without evidence.BUT,BNP won't hold any trials.Their loyalty towards Jamaat seems like US's loyalty towards Israel.I am confused.I really wanna see the Rejakars hanged.And I do not who to support!



Same..I also don't know who to support but banning Jamat and hanging some Jamati leaders will not serve the purpose of justice we want. All parties have r$zakar members, I believe BAL houses more of them than any other party. What's BAL's loyalty towards them that they have to make them cabinet ministers? Why only opponents are being targeted?



the just said:


> I was passing through sahabagh yesterday and the whole place was deserted exempt few police eating jhalmuri.and today in mid st of hortal there were 17 buses(I counted) and hundreds of ppl.what anybody dare or care to explain?it was around 3 in the afternoon today.



It's called liberation war, you won't get it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Same..I also don't know who to support but banning Jamat and hanging some Jamati leaders will not serve the purpose of justice we want. All parties have r$zakar members, I believe BAL houses more of them than any other party. What's BAL's loyalty towards them that they have to make them cabinet ministers? Why only opponents are being targeted?



*ahem* in other news:
Kader Siddiqui branded neo-******* at Shahbagh rally

Rawr!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Loki said:


> Our politicians * failed to formulate a strategy to gain any significant economic value *by engaging with Myanmar. India on the other hand already have a strategy.



BangladeshiStrategy = Oxymoron = A Hell's Angel.


But a good leader may come with some fruitful future strategies. But no good leaders, we have!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

Loki said:


> And eliminating anti-India elements like Jamaat-Islami are the first step into realizing that vision.



JeI is a so-called anti-India element in Bangladesh- the only one that counts. In the eyes of Awami and India that's the sole unforgivable offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rubyjackass

animelive said:


> It was an example. War criminal trials simply cannot be held in our country anymore, no matter how much we wish for it. Too late, its been 40+years. You can hardy find any evidence anymore and if you do, the clarity is doubtful. Most of the accused will be let go by INTERNATIONAL court standards. Sheikh Mujib was the one who made this mess. 71 was high time to execute them. Strange thing, the kids in shahbag who idolize Mujib so much can't even respect his one decision. Funny bunch.



Mujib did enact a law to set up a tribunal to try the Razakars. With his death, the tribunal was forgotten.


----------



## Zabaniyah

rubyjackass said:


> Mujib did set up a tribunal to try the Razakars. With his death, the tribunal was forgotten.





> With respect to the collaborators (so called Razakars) who assisted the Pakistani forces, the Mujib Government, under the Collaborators Act, arrested more than a hundred thousand individuals. Of them, 37,471 persons were charged. Another 30,623 could not be prosecuted for lack of evidence. A total of 2,848 were brought to trial. Of them, 752 were found guilty. The remaining 2,096 accused persons were found not guilty and freed.
> 
> Taking into account the overall situation of the country, in November 1973 the Government of Bangladesh under the leadership of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman declared a general amnesty. By virtue of the general amnesty, those accused or convicted for minor crimes under the Act were all set free. But those accused of rape, murder, arson or plunder were not pardoned. In other words, the general amnesty kept the scope of prosecution and trial of those accused of such serious crimes under the Act. After the amnesty, the Act remained in force for a little over two years. In that period, no case was filed for the said four serious offences. Perhaps that was the logic behind the repeal of the law in 1975. Thus, on December 31, 1975, the Collaborators Act was repealed by a Presidential Order. As such, all criminal matter relating to the collaborators were also handled and settled in line with the then existing law.
> 
> During this period, no leaders of Jamaat-e-Islami (the third opposition party of Bangladesh) were accused of committing any war crimes or crimes against humanity or any other crimes. Thus the then Sheik Mujib Government did not bring any charges against the leaders of the Jamaat-e-Islami. Notably, Shaikh Hasina Government understood very well that both war criminal and other matters relating to 1971 have been settled this is why during its rule from 1996 to 2001, the Hasina Government did not take any action in this respect.


Struggle for Human Rights , Bangladesh Perspective ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> They can get evidence if they truly work for it. There are apparently direct witnesses, but I do not know about this.
> 
> I find it pretty hilarious when some angry Indians are cheer-leading those illiterates in Shahbag. Their government had even taken sides on the issue, a very dangerous mistake. Another mistake is their president visiting the nation while it is burning.
> 
> I mean, if they are so concerned about this trial, why don't they share whatever information they have from 1971? It is known that the Special Frontier Force (S.F.F) did intercept military and civil communications during the West Pakistani operations. There must be something there.
> 
> Also, not a word on JI's apparent terrorist links in India. Let alone a joint investigation
> 
> I also believe that working something out with Pakistan is possible. The key obstacle is that Bangladesh wants an official apology from Pakistan over the 71' massacres. Would the Pakistanis share information from 1971 under such terms?
> 
> They have made it very clear that they won't apologize to an AL-led government
> 
> I really do not think that an official apology would make any big difference (practically speaking). Sharing Cold War-era information that can track today's living collaborators could at least mean something, and justice be served (regardless of party affiliation).
> 
> The key here is for south Asian nations to move forward, not remain stagnant or worse, backwards.
> 
> I fear we are all moving backwards, and the dream of regional economic integration simply remaining a fantasy.
> 
> And if so, it'll be done so under India's terms, and not on Bangladesh's or any south Asian nation. This makes the smaller, non-nuclear states very vulnerable. They intend to keep Chinese and American influence out.
> 
> And eliminating anti-India elements like Jamaat-Islami are the first step into realizing that vision.
> 
> Their excuses like: "Islamists are violent" are nothing but flimsy excuses that a 5 year old can do better.
> 
> The Indians are very nervous about China's 'string of pearls' and USA's 'strategic pivot'.
> 
> They'll do anything around their neighborhood such that things run under their own terms. They'll never submit to USA's or China's terms. Ever.
> 
> There's a volatile and relatively underdeveloped NE India with plenty of resources, but landlocked. Another major neighbor, Myanmar have a lot of resources which can give us great economic rewards.
> 
> Our politicians failed to formulate a strategy to gain any significant economic value by engaging with Myanmar. India on the other hand already have a strategy.
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/235318-dragon-gwadar.html
> 
> They want to keep the Chinese out from utilizing those two ports in Chittagong and Sonadiya. Yes, that includes the much hyped deep sea port.
> 
> The Indians want a link to NE India through Bangladesh. But not all on our terms where we are supposed to gain a fair share of the trade.
> 
> Another thing is that India does not have the necessary financial strength to finance those projects, including the transit. So there goes precious time and money on our part.
> 
> If they can finance the projects on acceptable financial and project management terms, then it'd be fine. But they aren't doing this, nor are there any strong leads at present.
> 
> I mean, why should we step back on our own development?
> 
> It is commonly believed that the AL is acting as some sort of liaison to make this happen at the expense Bangladesh.
> 
> And if they ever do submit to the USA or even China someday, then we can all perhaps breath a sigh of relief. India as an emerging economic and political hegemony will officially cease to exist.
> 
> Those kids at Shahbag do not understand these matters, and insist on hopelessly and desperately digging up graves of the Cold War with nothing but old bones.
> 
> And neither do our "educated" media ever report on such important developments like the Dragon at Gwadar.
> 
> Or in other words: "Unlimited Chapaabazzying"



Official apology would help us form a potent military alliance without the whining from the so called Shadinotar Shopokkher Shokti!
But getting our relation good with Pak won't make an impact on the Indo-Pak relation and ultimately won't have much effect on South Asia.



Skallagrim said:


> JeI is a so-called anti-India element in Bangladesh- the only one that counts. In the eyes of Awami and India that's the sole unforgivable offense.



The most powerful anti-India element in our country is the Army.If we give the general more power he can keep us safe from dalals.Negative side is he might turn into a dictator.


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> Official apology would help us form a potent military alliance without the whining from the so called Shadinotar Shopokkher Shokti!
> But getting our relation good with Pak won't make an impact on the Indo-Pak relation and ultimately won't have much effect on South Asia.



With Pakistan, it'd at least be a start. 



> The most powerful anti-India element in our country is the Army.If we give the general more power he can keep us safe from dalals.Negative side is he might turn into a dictator.



A military dictator? No thanks! 

The point is not in simply being anti-India. But to develop our nation on our own terms. Not on India's terms. That is what India wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rubyjackass

Loki said:


> Struggle for Human Rights , Bangladesh Perspective ,


Thanks for the info. I did not know about this part. It was a really bad move on the part of Mujib. At least the top rung leaders of the collaborators should have been tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

rubyjackass said:


> Thanks for the info. I did not know about this part. It was a really bad move on the part of Mujib. At least the top rung leaders of the collaborators should have been tried.



You can see that the leaders were in jail and after assassination of mujib all freed.
Sheikh mujib wanted to give detention but he had enormous pressure from US alliance countries and from middle east.
Mujib wanted a good situation for the country that is why he taken less attention to these issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

RiasatKhan said:


> Official apology would help us form a potent military alliance without the whining from the so called Shadinotar Shopokkher Shokti!



If an official apology could clear the way for a better Pak-BD relations Awami would never have asked for an apology.



> The most powerful anti-India element in our country is the Army.If we give the general more power he can keep us safe from dalals.Negative side is he might turn into a dictator.



Maybe. But the armed forces are not a political entity. They have very little influence, if any, over people. They can't indoctrinate the common people and they don't have a support base unlike a political party. That's why military rule always fails. At best the Army is a deterrent to foreign invasion and that's the very reason you'd find Awami intellectuals and even common Awami Leaguers don't like the Armed Forces of BD. In fact if you come across somebody critical of the Army you can be sure he is an awami supporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skies

official apology is an excuse only, and an element of daily-71-drama. If it is solved, BAL will point out another excuse like extremism in Pakistan or ISI's involvement in BD. 

BAL was born through the hatred for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

Skallagrim said:


> If an official apology could clear the way for a better Pak-BD relations Awami would never have asked for an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. But the armed forces are not a political entity. They have very little influence, if any, over people. They can't indoctrinate the common people and they don't have a support base unlike a political party. That's why military rule always fails. At best the Army is a deterrent to foreign invasion and that's the very reason you'd find Awami intellectuals and even common Awami Leaguers don't like the Armed Forces of BD. In fact if you come across somebody opposing the Army you can be sure he is an awami supporter.



Several time BD asked official apology from PAk but they denied.
Today we dont need any ally like PAK. Only good relation is okay.

Pakistan tells Bangladesh to

Pak-Bangladesh ties: 41 years on, still awaiting an apology &#8211; The Express Tribune

Dhaka renews call for Pak apology


----------



## rubyjackass

madx said:


> You can see that the leaders were in jail and after assassination of mujib all freed.
> Sheikh mujib wanted to give detention but he had enormous pressure from US alliance countries and from middle east.
> Mujib wanted a good situation for the country that is why he taken less attention to these issues.


Ok. That makes the picture a little clearer. My previous knowledge was that the collaborators were on the way to trials by the time Mujib died, as the general amnesty would not apply to them. May be he was waiting for the right moment to act politically, having them jailed till then. From what Loki mentioned, the leaders were cleared only in Dec 1975. But it still does not explain this:


> In that period, no case was filed for the said four serious offences.



I am just interested to ask you and in general all Bangladeshis here. Who do you think plotted Mujib's overthrow and killing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

rubyjackass said:


> I am just interested to ask you and in general all Bangladeshis here. Who do you think plotted Mujib's overthrow and killing?



The army. Apparently with CIA backing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

rubyjackass said:


> Ok. That makes the picture a little clearer. My previous knowledge was that the collaborators were on the way to trials by the time Mujib died, as the general amnesty would not apply to them. May be he was waiting for the right moment to act politically, having them jailed till then. From what Loki mentioned, the leaders were cleared only in Dec 1975. But it still does not explain this:
> 
> 
> *I am just interested to ask you and in general all Bangladeshis here. Who do you think plotted Mujib's overthrow and killing?*



They were in the jail in serious four charges what other charges needed to apply on them.
There were no further investigation needed on them. They could get life sentence and could get hang any time.
But as I said mujib had serious pressure and he wanted to avoid any ban or restriction from other countries.

In case of mujib's assassination I seen some analysis where they accused ISI and CIA for all these.
Some low level officers wanted to do that and officers like Zia supported it. Some AL politicians were involved in that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

madx said:


> Several time BD asked official apology from PAk but they denied.
> Today we dont need any ally like PAK. Only good relation is okay.
> 
> Pakistan tells Bangladesh to
> 
> Pak-Bangladesh ties: 41 years on, still awaiting an apology  The Express Tribune
> 
> Dhaka renews call for Pak apology



The very notion of asking for an apology implicates a dubious intent. Remember the closest thing to an apology we received was a statement by Musharraf when he visited BD and that occured when BNP was in power and BNP never asked for one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

http://www.amarblog.com/omipial/posts/142632

http://www.amarblog.com/omipial/posts/144036

http://www.amarblog.com/research/posts/144020


@RiasatKhan @DURJOY @ShadowFaux @yasinbin @BDforever @Ojana @Hammer-fist @Loki @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @sepoi @the just @eastwatch @iajdani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> à¦à§à¦²à¦¾à¦® à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦¾: à¦à¦¤à§à¦®à¦ªà¦à§à¦· à¦¸à¦®à¦°à§à¦¥à¦¨à§à¦° à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à§ à¦¬à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦ªà¦ à¦®à¦¿à¦¥à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦à¦¾à¦° à§§ | amarblog.com: Bangla Blog ( à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦²à¦ ) with no Moderation.
> 
> à¦à§à¦²à¦¾à¦® à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à¦¾: à¦à¦¤à§à¦®à¦ªà¦à§à¦· à¦¸à¦®à¦°à§à¦¥à¦¨à§à¦° à¦¨à¦¾à¦®à§ à¦¬à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦ªà¦ à¦®à¦¿à¦¥à§à¦¯à¦¾à¦à¦¾à¦°-à§¨ | amarblog.com: Bangla Blog ( à¦à¦®à¦¾à¦°à¦¬à§à¦²à¦ ) with no Moderation.
> 
> http://www.amarblog.com/research/posts/144020
> 
> 
> @RiasatKhan @DURJOY @ShadowFaux @yasinbin @BDforever @Ojana @Hammer-fist @Loki @CaPtAiN_pLaNeT @sepoi @the just @eastwatch



I think you should drop, Ojana, Loki and the just from your list, the rest of them seem fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Here is* SHAHBAGH SQUARE-A BUST of FASCIST & ATHEIST MOB*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> I think you should drop, Ojana, Loki and the just from your list, the rest of them seem fine.



 Do I need ur suggestion. I just shared to have a look. Not categorized people what you are meaning.
The listed ppl are positive minded and not attack ppl baseless.


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> Do I need ur suggestion. I just shared to have a look. Not categorized people what you are meaning.
> The listed ppl are positive minded and not attack ppl baseless.



You need to take a look at this:
You're either with us, or against us - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## scholseys

kalu_miah said:


> You need to take a look at this:
> You're either with us, or against us - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Neo-con at heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> They can get evidence if they truly work for it. There are apparently direct witnesses, but I do not know about this.


The thing is, if they start digging out the truth from that era, they will have more to lose from the whole drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

animelive said:


> The thing is, if they start digging out the truth from that era, they will have more to lose from the whole drama.



dude one reason I think still why we couldn't develop as a nation is "justice". If justice prevails over everything, then we wouldn't loose much, we would rater gain a country where we can prosper and live peacefully. why do you care about who losing what! If you think it's a drama, then do a drama of this magnitude then I will agree with you that this Shahbag movement is a drama. If not, stop speculating and trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

yasinbin said:


> dude one reason I think still why we couldn't develop as a nation is "justice". If justice prevails over everything, then we wouldn't loose much, we would rater gain a country where we can prosper and live peacefully. why do you care about who losing what! If you think it's a drama, then do a drama of this magnitude then I will agree with you that this Shahbag movement is a drama. If not, stop speculating and trolling.



Who said Shahbag is a drama? well it is though, thanks for mentioning it. For the first part, i completely agree with you. We need justice. Now how is asking for a death of a man without evidence justice? If i start calling you rejakar and want your death by protesting in streets, how would that be justice? Why don't you study law and see what the laws state first? according to law none of the accused should have been awarded any punishment. Now that is injustice. And since yoa re the man of justice, i suggest you join the shibir hartals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

deleted...not necessary


----------



## Zabaniyah

yasinbin said:


> dude one reason I think still why we couldn't develop as a nation is "justice". If justice prevails over everything, then we wouldn't loose much, we would rater gain a country where we can prosper and live peacefully. why do you care about who losing what! If you think it's a drama, then do a drama of this magnitude then I will agree with you that this Shahbag movement is a drama. If not, stop speculating and trolling.



Justice of what? Cowardice? 

A troll is someone who posts random insults and nonsense on the Internet. 

The very moment those stupids at Shahbag sent the list of demands to parliament, along with the presence of self-confessed murtids, the whole thing simply went down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ebr77

animelive said:


> Who said Shahbag is a drama? well it is though, thanks for mentioning it. For the first part, i completely agree with you. We need justice. Now how is asking for a death of a man *without evidence justice*? If i start calling you rejakar and want your death by protesting in streets, how would that be justice? Why don't you study law and see what the laws state first? according to law none of the accused should have been awarded any punishment. Now that is injustice. And since yoa re the man of justice, i suggest you join the shibir hartals



Yes there is evidence, that's why there is ICT, or else they would have been hanged in Shahbag by now.
You seem to have studied law, answer this(don't google it): What are the main source of criminal law in Bangladesh? 
Do you know what law of a land is. No. You just know how to troll. 



Loki said:


> Justice of what? Cowardice?
> 
> A troll is someone who posts random insults and nonsense on the Internet.
> 
> The very moment those stupids at Shahbag sent the list of demands to parliament, along with the presence of self-confessed murtids, the whole thing simply went down the drain.



This about justice for the millions that were murdered and raped in 1971, you ever think about that? 

Put your hands up, I want to see how many in PDF are opposed to secular independent Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

yasinbin said:


> Yes there is evidence, that's why there is ICT, or else they would have been hanged in Shahbag by now.
> You seem to have studied law, answer this(don't google it): What are the main source of criminal law in Bangladesh?
> Do you know what law of a land is. No. You just know how to troll.


No, read the reports, and see the evidence, in no where would you be hanged. Why do you think UN showed its concern for unfair trial? Now do you know for what sayeedee got punished? for killing a person. His wife filed a case in police station after the war but nowhere was the name of Sayeedee. From where did you ignorant parrots hear that they are war criminals? Where as kader siddique proved that Mokha alamgir, a minister of ours is rejakar. 
No i didn't, common sense and international law dictates that a person won't be punished until concrete evidence is found, if there is a doubt, he will be released. End.
Must i know what that is to show that our ICT is unfair? no i don't. And thankyou, my pleasure.
i am against secular Bangladesh, just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

kalu_miah said:


> I think you should drop, Ojana, Loki and the just from your list, the rest of them seem fine.



Mia bhai apner kon paka dhane moi dilam?if ppl who do not support so called secular country theory and calls a spade a spade.is not bad or raza..kar .they are practical and sane.you can not run a country based on emotions. Some time you need to be tough and take hard decision for the sake of greater good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

the just said:


> Mia bhai apner kon paka dhane moi dilam?if ppl who do not support so called secular country theory and calls a spade a spade.is not bad or raza..kar .they are practical and sane.you can not run a country based on emotions. Some time you need to be tough and take hard decision for the sake of greater good.



You misread kalu bhai's post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

yasinbin said:


> This about justice for the millions that were murdered and raped in 1971, you ever think about that?



Now where did I say I'm against justice?  



> Put your hands up, I want to see how many in PDF are opposed to secular independent Bangladesh?



Islam is Bangladesh's state religion at present. And the status of that issue is not up to you, nor anyone else on PDF. 

Now tell, do you agree that Kader Siddiqqui is a "collaborator"?


----------



## akash57

yasinbin said:


> Put your hands up, I want to see how many in PDF are opposed to secular independent Bangladesh?



[TROLLIN']
I am against a secular, independent Bangladesh. I pray that one day Bangladesh will be a colony of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan and all the honourable razakaars will be awarded for their valiant efforts in 1971.
[/TROLLIN']

I had to do it. We all know there are some people on this forum who are waiting to here that one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Well....trolling aside, not all "collaborators" were Islamists if ye know what I mean


----------



## kalu_miah

the just said:


> Mia bhai apner kon paka dhane moi dilam?if ppl who do not support so called secular country theory and calls a spade a spade.is not bad or raza..kar .they are practical and sane.you can not run a country based on emotions. Some time you need to be tough and take hard decision for the sake of greater good.



The reason I mentioned that madx should drop your name along with Ojana and Loki from his list of names is that madx like another poster in his list that used to frequent earlier, is trying to categorize BD posters here in PDF as "mainstream" Bangladeshi's.

I on the other hand have another way to categorize the posters:

1. Open AL supporters
2. Hidden/stealth AL sympathizers
3. Neutral/confused posters
4. anti-AL posters

I think 1 and 2 are pro-India, whereas 3 and 4 are pro-Bangladesh. And by definition, these two groups are mutually exclusive. Anyone who is pro-India cannot be pro-Bangladesh, and anyone who is pro-Bangladesh, cannot be pro-India.

You, Ojana and Loki fall in no. 4, like myself, so I just objected to these 3 names being lumped together with other posters from groups 1 and 2.

In a way, I was just trying to pull madx's leg, to see how he reacts. With his level of English comprehension, I think he may not have a clear idea about which poster belongs to which group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liontk

@Loki, did the international tribunal give the verdict yet or is it still going through due process? I am just curious because CBC has not been covering bangladaise news lately and also no offence, its hard to understand what you folk talk about sometimes. Also how is the new job as moderator coming , having fun eh monsieur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## J dud

Loki said:


> Now tell, do you agree that *Kader Siddiqqui* is a "collaborator"?



unfortunately some of our shahbag youth dont know who kader siddiqqui is.....
*
their logic 'if some one doesnt agree with us, he is a big bad bangladesh hatin raz@k@r'
 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

liontk said:


> @Loki, did the international tribunal give the verdict yet or is it still going through due process? I am just curious because CBC has not been covering bangladaise news lately and also no offence, its hard to understand what you folk talk about sometimes. Also how is the new job as moderator coming , having fun eh monsieur



Greetings 

Three were given verdict. For others, it is still ongoing. Though there are questions regarding the due process of the trial among sections the international community. 

Not surprised that much of the international media do not cover this matter as much as it did during the 71' war. Or even the trial of Nazi war criminals. 

This is a very complicated matter. 

Suffice to say, it does not necessarily serve the interests of the global audience at large; save a few sweet-tongued rascals. 

Being mod here is not that hard to be honest. Other sections like the Far East the Middle East and Turkey are harder. The Middle Eastern section's mod lost his mind.



J dud said:


> *unfortunately some of our shahbag youth dont know who kader siddiqqui is.....*
> *
> their logic 'if some one doesnt agree with us, he is a big bad bangladesh hatin raz@k@r'
> ...



Really? I didn't know that  

What hypocrisy is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> Well....trolling aside, not all "collaborators" were Islamists if ye know what I mean



Many of them were rapists........most of them collaborated for financial or political gains!Please don't call them Islamist because I consider myself to be an Islamist!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

RiasatKhan said:


> Many of them were rapists........most of them collaborated for financial or political gains!*Please don't call them Islamist because I consider myself to be an Islamist!*



I'm sorry if I did offend you (sarcasm not intended). But a lot of people (Indians especially) do put them in the same equation. Just look at their comments here. 

One chap flying Bangladeshi flags wants a 'secular' Bangladesh. Whatever that means. 

And yes, you are right that they collaborated for financial and political gains. 

Their initial task was to provide the West Pakistani soldiers and their commanders with information regarding where and who the AL leaders and activists were. 

And in some cases, people were killed just because they were disliked by those collaborators. And the fools blindly shot them. 

It was not East Pakistani soldiers who spearheaded those operations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> 1. Open AL supporters
> 2. Hidden/stealth AL sympahizers
> 3. Neutral/confused posters
> 4. anti-AL posters



You missed these:
5.Jamat poster
6.Bnp poster
7.anti bd poster



J dud said:


> unfortunately some of our shahbag youth dont know who kader siddiqqui is.....
> *
> their logic 'if some one doesnt agree with us, he is a big bad bangladesh hatin raz@k@r'
> ...



Yes as Kalu miah said "You are either with us or against us".

I personally like Kader siddiqui. But I think he is frustrated and talking insanely by not treated well by AL.
He is a great man and supporter of Sheikh mujib's ideology. We didn't expect anything like this from him.


----------



## Zabaniyah

madx said:


> I personally like Kader siddiqui. *But I think he is frustrated and talking insanely by not treated well by AL.*
> He is a great man and supporter of Sheikh mujib'sideology. *We didn't expected anything like this from him.*



Explain on how he's "not treated well" by AL?  

Who is this "we"? 



kalu_miah said:


> The reason I mentioned that madx should drop your name along with Ojana and Loki from his list of names is that madx like another poster in his list that used to frequent earlier, is trying to categorize BD posters here in PDF as "mainstream" Bangladeshi's.
> 
> I on the other hand have another way to categorize the posters:
> 
> 1. Open AL supporters
> 2. Hidden/stealth AL sympahizers
> 3. Neutral/confused posters
> 4. anti-AL posters
> 
> I think 1 and 2 are pro-India, whereas 3 and 4 are pro-Bangladesh. And by definition, these two groups are mutually exclusive. Anyone who is pro-India cannot be pro-Bangladesh, and anyone who is pro-Bangladesh, cannot be pro-India.
> 
> You, Ojana and Loki fall in no. 4, like myself, so I just objected to these 3 names being lumped together with other posters from groups 1 and 2.
> 
> In a way, I was just trying to pull madx's leg, to see how he reacts. With his level of English comprehension, I think he may not have a clear idea about which poster belongs to which group.



Oh, I'm not anti-anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liontk

Loki said:


> Greetings
> 
> Three were given verdict. For others, it is still ongoing. Though there are questions regarding the due process of the trial among sections the international community.
> 
> Not surprised that much of the international media do not cover this matter as much as it did during the 71' war. Or even the trial of Nazi war criminals.
> 
> This is a very complicated matter.
> 
> Suffice to say, it does not necessarily serve the interests of the global audience at large; save a few sweet-tongued rascals.
> 
> Being mod here is not that hard to be honest. Other sections like the Far East the Middle East and Turkey are harder. The Middle Eastern section's mod lost his mind.



Thanks for the answering, your analysis is well balanced as far as addressing this critical situation goes(by any chance you don't have a politician in your family ). Also this is a quite an emotional trial based on my readings from the links here and hopefully your judiciary can keep its calm and composure for this decision. It does have a parallel similar to the post ww2 trials but as long as justice is done, i hope pakistan and bangladaise can get along again. For what i hear from my gramps, people in our extended family that served to this day regret there decisions and ironically are alcoholics so I can only imagine what would have happened on the innocents. Hopefully after this trial is done, the people do not hold a grudge against the folks in west pakistanise as some responses indicate from my limited understanding keeping in mind.


----------



## Mattrixx

Loki said:


> Explain on how he's "not treated well" by AL?
> 
> Who is this "we"?



He was among the man who opposed the killing of mujib. He deserved a place in AL's top position. But unfortunately he got 
nothing. A man like him should have given chance to a ministerial position. But always ignored by AL. For his ideology he couldn't 
join bnp for bnp's loyalty towards jamat. Somedays back we seen some talks with him by bnp and al. But he didnt join anyone.

We meaning we the people who supported shagbagh. He should have talked as pro BD. Recently he is showing so much love to anti BD ppl. I think its coming from his loyalty from Diganta TV.


----------



## Zabaniyah

liontk said:


> Thanks for the answering, your analysis is well balanced as far as addressing this critical situation goes(by any chance you don't have a politician in your family ). Also this is a quite an emotional trial based on my readings from the links here and hopefully your judiciary can keep its calm and composure for this decision. It does have a parallel similar to the post ww2 trials but as long as justice is done, i hope pakistan and bangladaise can get along again. For what i hear from my gramps, people in our extended family that served to this day regret there decisions and ironically are alcoholics so I can only imagine what would have happened on the innocents. Hopefully after this trial is done, the people do not hold a grudge against the folks in west pakistanise as some responses indicate from my limited understanding keeping in mind.



I'm not a politician, nor any of my family members. 

Emotions can be a great way to start off in anything as in the birth of Bangladesh. But by being emotional all the way till the end does not yield pretty results. It never does. 

And that is what is happening in the violent and volatile nature of Bangladeshi politics. There is close to no ethical standards in the politics of Bangladesh either. 

Bangladesh's courts are controlled by the government by the way. So that raises some questions. 

Some say that this trial is more about petty politics and power-mongering. Jamaat-Islami, Bangladesh has an alliance with the main opposition party, Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP). The current ruling government is apparently trying to weaken the opposition through this trial. 

Going by a person's mere whims on such matters and twisting the law always yield disastrous results if we look at history. 

There are very few and powerful nations in the world that can overrule the conventions of the International Criminal Tribunal. And Bangladesh is certainly not one of them. 

And another thing: Evidence against the accused. Solid evidence. Not random he said she said from 2nd or 3rd hand accounts. 

The current government cannot control the sociopolitical implications coming out of this trial, among other issues such as a caretaker government. And the country is still boiling. 

I've always supported progressive relations with Pakistan, given our painful history. 

However, I doubt if the Awami League would ever do so. Part of their ideology is based on the sheer hatred of Pakistan. 

Even if this trial is miraculously successful, they'll still endlessly hound Pakistan over other reasons like Afghanistan, terrorists, ISI, LeT, etc. 

And what's more, Bangladesh still demands an apology from Pakistan. I think it'd be more progressive if we ask for information leading to evidence against today's living war criminals, and justice be served. Only if our leaders realize that. 

The key is to move forward, not remain stagnant or worse, backwards. I fear we are going backwards. 

Mainstream Western media know well in advance about the credibility of this trial. 

A war crimes trial which addresses an issue where apparently over 3 million innocents were butchered in a matter of 9 months during the Cold War days. 

How can they ignore that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## the just

madx said:


> You missed these:
> 5.Jamat poster
> 6.Bnp poster
> 7.anti bd poster
> 
> 
> 
> Yes as Kalu miah said "You are either with us or against us".
> 
> I personally like Kader siddiqui. But I think he is frustrated and talking insanely by not treated well by AL.
> He is a great man and supporter of Sheikh mujib's ideology. We didn't expect anything like this from him.



Boro bhai - eta ki joke chilo?khub cheap chilo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> He was among the man who opposed the killing of mujib. He deserved a place in AL's top position. But unfortunately he got
> nothing. A man like him should have given chance to a ministerial position. But always ignored by AL. For his ideology he couldn't
> join bnp for bnp's loyalty towards jamat. Somedays back we seen some talks with him by bnp and al. But he didnt join anyone.
> 
> We meaning we the people who supported shagbagh. He should have talked as pro BD. Recently he is showing so much love to anti BD ppl. I think its coming from his loyalty from Diganta TV.



He is a bona fide Mukti Bahini, not Mujib Bahini. Some Mukti Bahini killed Mujib, other pro-independence people like Kader Siddique and Bhasani did not support killing of Mujib, out of humane considerations. I personally think killing of Mujib family was a mistake by AL anti-India elements led by Khondoker Moshtaq, because if Mujib was alive for another 5-10 years, I am sure AL would have been finished for good in Bangladesh in a mass revolt and India would not have opportunity to revive it again like they did in 1990's.

Killing is never a solution, there are always better solutions. Killing is a typical Indian style solution. I am hoping BNP-Jamat adopt anti-killing policy and for this reason alone, they will be able to get broad public support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> You missed these:
> 5.Jamat poster
> 6.Bnp poster
> 7.anti bd poster
> 
> Yes as Kalu miah said "You are either with us or against us".



Jamat and BNP are both pro-Bangladesh and they are included in No. 4.

As for anti-BD poster that would be anyone that is pro-India, which is:
1. Open AL supporters
2. Hidden/stealth AL sympathizers

So I say it again, "you are either with us (pro-Bangladesh) or against us (pro-India)".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> I personally like Kader siddiqui. But I think he is frustrated and *talking insanely* by not treated well by AL.
> He is a great man and supporter of Sheikh mujib's ideology. We didn't expect anything like this from him.



He makes more sense than half of AL's ministers. He even showed how mokha alamgir was a rejakar. Better proof than the ones against Sayedee, what do you say @Loki ?




liontk said:


> Thanks for the answering, your analysis is well balanced as far as addressing this critical situation goes(by any chance you don't have a politician in your family ). Also this is a quite an emotional trial based on my readings from the links here and hopefully your judiciary can keep its calm and composure for this decision. It does have a parallel similar to the post ww2 trials but as long as justice is done, i hope pakistan and bangladaise can get along again. For what i hear from my gramps, people in our extended family that served to this day regret there decisions and ironically are alcoholics so I can only imagine what would have happened on the innocents. Hopefully after this trial is done, the people do not hold a grudge against the folks in west pakistanise as some responses indicate from my limited understanding keeping in mind.



AL is playing with the emotions of people and some fool youths are dancing on their hands. Logic or common sense seems to be out of the mind of these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

the just said:


> Boro bhai - eta ki joke chilo?khub cheap chilo.



Which one ?  



kalu_miah said:


> Jamat and BNP are both pro-Bangladesh and they are included in No. 4.
> 
> As for anti-BD poster that would be anyone that is pro-India, which is:
> 1. Open AL supporters
> 2. Hidden/stealth AL sympathizers
> 
> So I say it again, "you are either with us (pro-Bangladesh) or against us (pro-India)".




My correction for overall BD :
1.Pro BD (AL bnp japa etc)
5.Anti BD (Jamat and pro jamat)

Im also saying it,"you are either with us (pro-Bangladesh) or against us (anti BD)"


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> 1.Pro BD (AL bnp japa etc)
> 5.Anti BD (Jamat and pro jamat)


A little secret bnp is actually pro jamat....voila

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> Which one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My correction for overall BD :
> 1.Pro BD (AL bnp japa etc)
> 5.Anti BD (Jamat and pro jamat)
> 
> Im also saying it,"you are either with us (pro-Bangladesh) or against us (anti BD)"



Some people in Jamat were anti-BD in 1971, but I believe they are no longer anti-BD. But anyone that is more loyal to another foreign country than our own, today as we speak, cannot be pro-Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

kalu_miah said:


> Some people in Jamat were anti-BD in 1971, but I believe they are no longer anti-BD. But anyone that is more loyal to another foreign country than our own, today as we speak, cannot be pro-Bangladesh.



Jamat has no connection to Pakistan whatsoever, but yes maybe they are more supporter of it because of it being a Muslim nation. AL are more danger to the country....way more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## liontk

Loki said:


> I'm not a politician, nor any of my family members.
> 
> Emotions can be a great way to start off in anything as in the birth of Bangladesh. But by being emotional all the way till the end does not yield pretty results. It never does.
> 
> And that is what is happening in the violent and volatile nature of Bangladeshi politics. There is close to no ethical standards in the politics of Bangladesh either.
> 
> Bangladesh's courts are controlled by the government by the way. So that raises some questions.
> 
> Some say that this trial is more about petty politics and power-mongering. Jamaat-Islami, Bangladesh has an alliance with the main opposition party, Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP). The current ruling government is apparently trying to weaken the opposition through this trial.
> 
> Going by a person's mere whims on such matters and twisting the law always yield disastrous results if we look at history.
> 
> There are very few and powerful nations in the world that can overrule the conventions of the International Criminal Tribunal. And Bangladesh is certainly not one of them.
> 
> And another thing: Evidence against the accused. Solid evidence. Not random he said she said from 2nd or 3rd hand accounts.
> 
> The current government cannot control the sociopolitical implications coming out of this trial, among other issues such as a caretaker government. And the country is still boiling.
> 
> I've always supported progressive relations with Pakistan, given our painful history.
> 
> However, I doubt if the Awami League would ever do so. Part of their ideology is based on the sheer hatred of Pakistan.
> 
> Even if this trial is miraculously successful, they'll still endlessly hound Pakistan over other reasons like Afghanistan, terrorists, ISI, LeT, etc.
> 
> And what's more, Bangladesh still demands an apology from Pakistan. I think it'd be more progressive if we ask for information leading to evidence against today's living war criminals, and justice be served. Only if our leaders realize that.
> 
> The key is to move forward, not remain stagnant or worse, backwards. I fear we are going backwards.
> 
> Mainstream Western media know well in advance about the credibility of this trial.
> 
> A war crimes trial which addresses an issue where apparently over 3 million innocents were butchered in a matter of 9 months during the Cold War days.
> 
> How can they ignore that?



Thanks for the answer , much appreciated however while I do not question your judgement, i hope your sarcastic about the numbers though if i question the numbers, I may be considered a bigot from international perspective sadly  .


----------



## animelive

liontk said:


> Thanks for the answer , much appreciated however while I do not question your judgement, i hope your sarcastic about the numbers though if i question the numbers, I may be considered a bigot from canadian perspective sadly  .



3 million is not possible for an army fighting a civil war inside its own country and against the Indian forces as well. Unless they are led by the avengers. Its a shame how our Liberation war is being used as a propaganda tool

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## liontk

animelive said:


> 3 million is not possible for an army fighting a civil war inside its own country and against the Indian forces as well. Unless they are led by the avengers. Its a shame how our Liberation war is being used as a propaganda tool



I am glad some bangladaise are questioning the figures though I am not a genocide denier by any stretch nor defending the pakistan side. Its a slippery slope area and are there any legislation in Bangladaise that can jail you for questioning the numbers by any chance, I am curious and once again not denying the events for any fellow bangladaise member reading this.


----------



## animelive

liontk said:


> I am glad some bangladaise are questioning the figures though I am not a genocide denier by any stretch nor defending the pakistan side. Its a slippery slope area and are there any legislation in Bangladaise that can jail you for questioning the numbers by any chance, I am curious and once again not denying the events for any fellow bangladaise member reading this.



logical ones believe in 300k as many reports suggest, but that itself is a huge huge number. Its just meager compared to 3million. Bangladesh is a lawless country, the Government twists law to its benefits. You can even get jailed for insulting the deeds father of the nation. Currently there is this new law "Pokkho nile rokkha nai" meaning "No one can save you if you take sides" . The only thing that remains is that the GOVT declares itself as dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

liontk said:


> I am glad some bangladaise are questioning the figures though I am not a genocide denier by any stretch nor defending the pakistan side. Its a slippery slope area and are there any legislation in Bangladaise that can jail you for questioning the numbers by any chance, I am curious and once again not denying the events for any fellow bangladaise member reading this.



No one usually questions openly in BD about these numbers. Its the production of PDF. Here u can see many twisted histories told 
by many posters. On internet u can hide yourself so anyone can tell any bs. But in real life in BD u can only see mainstream Bangladeshi.

BTW I was seeing u here many days. Are u a Canadian Indian or western blood Canadian.


----------



## liontk

madx said:


> No one usually questions openly in BD about these numbers. Its the production of PDF. Here u can see many twisted histories told
> by many posters. On internet u can hide yourself so anyone can tell any bs. But in real life in BD u can only see mainstream Bangladeshi.
> 
> BTW I was seeing u here many days. Are u a Canadian Indian or western blood Canadian.



I do not think that my genetic make up matter as far as discussion is concern,(ps. I got pic so I am not anonymous), aside from that, I dislike politics and main reason I came to this forum was to practice urdu langue and get closer to pakistanise culture but I want to clarify that my views do not promote bigotry so i apologize monsieur if i offended you. i do not have a exact opinion but a member brought up the figure in his analysis and I simply commented upon the nature of it. I am not an anti semite or racist by any chance and I have mentioned earlier that I respect the decisions of the international tribunal. However you cannot deny that there is opposition angle that @Loki mentioned in his detailed assessment, however I have limited knowledge on most politics in general so I will let you monsieur discuss this topic at hand, merci.

Offtopic: why are the small white dumplings in syrup so expensive , is it the same case in bangladaise, the vendors here charge 20 bucks for 12 dumpling desert,  . Ironically i am having some right now so I am not totally ignorant on my foods


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> No one usually questions openly in BD about these numbers. Its the production of PDF. Here u can see many twisted histories told
> by many posters. On internet u can hide yourself so anyone can tell any bs. But in real life in BD u can only see mainstream Bangladeshi.
> 
> BTW I was seeing u here many days. Are u a Canadian Indian or western blood Canadian.



Translation:

India by proxy and Indian agents are currently in power in Bangladesh, so only AL and associated media have a say at anything and for any version of history in Bangladesh. Only in internet you find these pesky nobodies coming out as anonymous posters and spoiling our fun with inconvenient truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

liontk said:


> I do not think that my genetic make up matter as far as discussion is concern,(ps. I got pic so I am not anonymous), aside from that, I dislike politics and main reason I came to this forum was to practice urdu langue and get closer to pakistanise culture but I want to clarify that my views do not promote bigotry so i apologize monsieur if i offended you. i do not have a exact opinion but a member brought up the figure in his analysis and I simply commented upon the nature of it. I am not an anti semite or racist by any chance and I have mentioned earlier that I respect the decisions of the international tribunal. However you cannot deny that there is opposition angle that @Loki mentioned in his detailed assessment, however I have limited knowledge on most politics in general so I will let you monsieur discuss this topic at hand, merci.
> 
> Offtopic: why are the small white dumplings in syrup so expensive , is it the same case in bangladaise, the vendors here charge 20 bucks for 12 dumpling desert,  . Ironically i am having some right now so I am not totally ignorant on my foods



There is nothing racist about questioning an imaginary number. If it was true, there would have been investigation but the government is clearly trying to hide it for its own benefit. 

20bucks? for real? costs like 5bucks in Bangladesh, or even less depending on what kind it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

liontk said:


> I do not think that my reason I came to this forum was to practice urdu langue and get closer to pakistanise culture but I want to clarify that my views do not promote bigotry so i apologize monsieur if i offended you. i do not have a exact opinion but a member brought up the figure in his analysis and I simply commented upon the nature of it. I am not an anti semite or racist by any chance and I have mentioned egenetic make up matter as far as discussion is concern,(ps. I got pic so I am not anonymous), aside from that, I dislike politics and main arlier that I respect the decisions of the international tribunal. However you cannot deny that there is opposition angle that @Loki mentioned in his detailed assessment, however I have limited knowledge on most politics in general so I will let you monsieur discuss this topic at hand, merci.
> 
> Offtopic: why are the small white dumplings in syrup so expensive , is it the same case in bangladaise, the vendors here charge 20 bucks for 12 dumpling desert,  . Ironically i am having some right now so I am not totally ignorant on my foods



I think what types of food u r taking is similar to our sweet rasgulla. Foods and everything is very cheap here.
Similar 12 or 14 sweets will cost 4 to 5 dollar here.


----------



## liontk

madx said:


> I think what types of food u r taking is similar to our sweet rasgulla. Foods and everything is very cheap here.
> Similar 12 or 14 sweets will cost 4 to 5 dollar here.



Are they called 'rasgula' my bad, I always just refereed to them as dumplings in syrup hehe but 5 bucks is very cheap to keep things in perspective. 

You folk must have those dumpling quite often with that cheap price  , very addicting treat for sure, have to make sure to double my jog next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

MBI Munshi said:


>



election is coming in India a farce to impress voter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

MBI Munshi said:


>



@ What will happen even if all 16 crores people protest it. These sort of conspiracies of India will remain against Bangladesh and finally one day India will annex Bangladesh this is the reality. Now, the only option left to make a defence pact with Pakistan and China.

@ I had been telling time and again that for each and every moment India makes a conpiracy against Bangladesh varying degree. But for Awami Leaque these are not conspiracies? The Indian Congress will save them !!!!!! But the question is, will Congress be able to come to power in the next election ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

MBI Munshi said:


>



They think capturing half of Bangladesh is a piece of cake . It seems they have no idea how dangerous we are. If you kill one Bengali it make others go berserk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Md Akmal

Moander said:


> They think capturing half of Bangladesh is a piece of cake . It seems they have no idea how dangerous we are. If you kill one Bengali it make others go berserk.



@ But my dear friend @Moander, I thought that you will be behaving in a similar manner like Awami Leaquer, " Esho mor dada ".

@ By the way warm congratualation,* " judi tur dak shune keo na ashe, tube ekla cholo re ".*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Md Akmal said:


> @ But my dear friend @Moander, I thought that you will be behaving in a similar manner like Awami Leaquer, " Esho mor dada ".
> 
> @ By the way warm congratualation,* " judi tur dak shune keo na ashe, tube ekla cholo re ".*



No hard feelings, we can all get wrong impression just as i thought that you are Bihari. "judi tur dak shune keo na ashe, tube ekla cholo re" what do you meant by this part?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Moander said:


> No hard feelings, we can all get wrong impression just as i thought that you are Bihari. "judi tur dak shune keo na ashe, tube ekla cholo re" what do you meant by this part?



@ Here I mean that we all are in a grave danger. Our nation is divided and there are many pro-Indian lobby in our country so in times of real crisis even if they donnot come we should go alone and save our motherland and protect her sovereignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

Md Akmal said:


> @ Here I mean that we all are in a grave danger. Our nation is divided and there are many pro-Indian lobby in our country so in times of real crisis even if they donnot come we should go alone and save our motherland and protect her sovereignity.



I don't think there is anyone crazy enough to support any incoming invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Moander said:


> I don't think there is anyone crazy enough to support any incoming invasion.



@ You donnot forsee as because you consider India is your friend. Moreso many things either you donnot believe it or not known to you. But I can forsee many things !!!!!!!

@ First of all, India is determined to keep Awami Leaque in the chair for one more term by any means. Within this time AWami Leaque with the help of India will finish Jamaat-e-Islami as well as other Muslim oriented political parties from the soil of Bangladesh and finally they will bann it like the way they did just after independenc. All these things will be done under the veil of Shahbag movement. Once the first round is finished then they will catch hold BNP and their alliance. By this times BNP and their alliances will become house hold animal.

@ Once all these things are complete India will get a free chit for transit. And transit is taken and all movements in the North East is quite they might indulged in the old movement of "Bongo bhumi". By the way do you ever heard of this movement ? Let be tell you little bit. They went the greater Khulna Division to be separated from Bangladesh and be given a separate name as "Bongo bhumi"(independent state) for the Hindus of Bangladesh and the Hindu refugees. 

@ They want that greater Sylhet being the part of Assam to be returned back to Assam(India).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Md Akmal said:


> @ What will happen even if all 16 crores people protest it. These sort of conspiracies of India will remain against Bangladesh and finally one day India will annex Bangladesh this is the reality. Now, the only option left to make a defence pact with Pakistan and China.
> 
> @ I had been telling time and again that for each and every moment India makes a conpiracy against Bangladesh varying degree. But for Awami Leaque these are not conspiracies? The Indian Congress will save them !!!!!! But the question is, will Congress be able to come to power in the next election ?????



Yeah, they'll need all the luck they'll need  

Even though our military are technically no match, the political price they'd pay is heavy in the international arena. That'd also enrage the Islamists here, and that'd have dire long-term consequences. 

On a serious note, don't buy into these propaganda. Most of these Hindu nationalists in India lack a functioning brain on international matters anyway. 

Even a Sikkim-style takeover wouldn't be so easy under the current conditions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

Md Akmal said:


> @ You donnot forsee as because you consider India is your friend. Moreso many things either you donnot believe it or not known to you. But I can forsee many things !!!!!!!
> 
> @ First of all, India is determined to keep Awami Leaque in the chair for one more term by any means. Within this time AWami Leaque with the help of India will finish Jamaat-e-Islami as well as other Muslim oriented political parties from the soil of Bangladesh and finally they will bann it like the way they did just after independenc. All these things will be done under the veil of Shahbag movement. Once the first round is finished then they will catch hold BNP and their alliance. By this times BNP and their alliances will become house hold animal.
> 
> @ Once all these things are complete India will get a free chit for transit. And transit is taken and all movements in the North East is quite they might indulged in the old movement of "Bongo bhumi". By the way do you ever heard of this movement ? Let be tell you little bit. They went the greater Khulna Division to be separated from Bangladesh and be given a separate name as "Bongo bhumi"(independent state) for the Hindus of Bangladesh and the Hindu refugees.
> 
> @ They want that greater Sylhet being the part of Assam to be returned back to Assam(India).



I don't consider India as a friend. You are too paranoid, what you foresee is far form reality. And for your information, what i hate most about Awami League is that they are too friendly with India. As i am from middle class and not too paranoid my opinion most of the time reflect public opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

Witness against Nizami doesn
"Witness against Nizami doesn't know liberation date"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

MBI Munshi said:


>



Mar ghurie ghurie urie ghurie .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Moander said:


> They think capturing half of Bangladesh is a piece of cake . It seems they have no idea how dangerous we are. If you kill one Bengali it make others go berserk.



What is being planned is not an invasion but an insurgency. They have done this before and can do so again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skallagrim

Moander said:


> I don't think there is anyone crazy enough to support any incoming invasion.





*Certainly no one would! But one can't win a war by emotion. Did we take any initiative to prepare our nation for a war? On this very forum another BD member said that we should use our land for industrialization and India would grow food for us. Actually we are heading this way. Now think how long will you sustain a war against an enemy if you are depending on him for your daily bread? 

What are we doing to improve relations with other nations so that in time of need we can count on them? 

Did our youths learn why there exists an international border?

Did they learn their true history of thousands of years?

Did they learn about their neighbors?

Are they aware of their actual capabilities?


Fact is nations wage war on each other and history saw no exception to this rule. Nations are not like citizens of a nation. There is the rule of law that ensures that you and me behave ourselves. But there is no rule of law over nations, only prevails the rule of might. The soon we Bangladeshis understand this, the better.


The principal characteristics of us Bangladeshis are false pride and daydreaming, which wed have to get over soon to survive as a nation in coming days. We as a people are becoming increasingly selfish. Everyone thinks that someone else will do the job on his behalf. *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mattrixx

@the just @Skallagrim @Moander
Why u guys didnt ask for a credible source from Mbi munshi for his pic post. This types of post can be found on basher kella. Where illiterate people just fall on it. Instant hatred and attacks spread. 
What a extreme fundamentalist saying we dont care. Todays world is for sane persons. There is no place for this types of retarded ppl. Extremism and hatred dont give any better place. If those ppl 
are saying these that is just for cheap votes.
We the countries facing same problems. Where extremists are in both the countries. And ppl dont like them.
Todays modern world this type of invasion is not possible. If one country attacks another country, than whole world reacts. We are not alone and friendless. We have allies. So talking on these crap
is just BS. 
We have war to face like trade technologies and resources.


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> @the just @Skallagrim @Moander
> Why u guys didnt ask for a credible source from Mbi munshi for his pic post. This types of post can be found on basher kella. Where illiterate people just fall on it. Instant hatred and attacks spread.
> What a extreme fundamentalist saying we dont care. Todays world is for sane persons. There is no place for this types of retardedppl. Extremism and hatred dont give any better place. If those ppl
> are saying these that is just for cheap votes.
> We the countries facing same problems. Where extremists are in both the countries. And ppl dont like them.
> Todays modern world this type of invasion is not possible. If one country attacks another country, than whole world reacts. We are not alone and friendless. We have allies. So talking on these crap
> is just BS.
> We have war to face like trade technologies and resources.



Indian Govt Must Force Bangla Desh & Pak Implement 1950 Nehru-Liyaquat Treaty or get Indian Army in Action Demands &#8211; Dr Pravin Togadia

Golaghat / Gauhatty &#8211; Assam, March 19, 2013

After visiting Jorhat, Golpada & surrounding areas of Assam trying to see for himself the situation of Hindus there, VHP International Working President Dr Pravin Togadia observed that in a rare gesture of solidarity with the fellow Hindus in the neighbouring countries, the Hinds in Assam are worried about the safety of Hindus in Bangla Desh. Hindus in Assam have been suffering continued infiltration of Muslims from Bangla Desh. Once in Assam, they get Govt protection for votes & Hindus face massacre at their hands. Hindus are in minority in Bangla Desh & Pakistan and suffer genocidal attacks by Muslim majority there. Hindus are in majority in Assam & all states of Bharat but even in Bharat they face the same type of attacks at the hands of the so called minority who gets governmental protection.

If the Govts cannot protect Hindus anywhere &#8211; either in Bharat or abroad &#8211; then they better leave the rule to the public. During ^ after partition in 1947 the then West Pakistan & East Pakistan both saw unprecedented genocides of Hindus. Properties were looted, women raped, men killed & villages were forcibly converted. The spate continued even till 1950. Ultimately, the then Bharat &#8211; Pakistan Prime Ministers &#8211; Jawaharlal Nehru & Liyaquat Ali met in Delhi from April 2, 1950 & after much debate & drafts, a Minority Rights Guarantee Treaty was signed on April 8, 1950 which is more known as Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950. It guaranteed safety & protection of all rights of minorities in both countries in any situation including war.

But after targeting Hindus in West Pakistan up until 1950-51 & bringing the Hindu population to the miniscule level, Pakistan focused on the then East Pakistan where Hindu Bangla population was targeted despite the Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950. It continued & between 1961 & 71 the East Pakistan&#8217;s Hindu population was forcibly brought down to 1.6% by massacres, rapes, hoarding out Hindus & forcible conversion. By 1971 the situation was so worse that the then PM Indira Gandhi had to send army. Pakistan Army armed by Jamat-E-Islami&#8217;s ferocious terrorists, attacked minorities once again in a planned manner. The global data shows that in 1971 war around 2.5 Lakh women were raped in the then East Pakistan. Some even delivered babies whose known number crossed 20,000! During Jamat&#8217;s attacks & before, Hindu Bangla Deshis who survived crossed over to Bharat but their number was low as not many survived there. Bangla Desh today is on streets asking for hanging of Jamat&#8217;s men who did the genocide & the same way again Jamat&#8217;s men have been past 1 year in a planned way burning houses, looting Hindu / Buddhist temples & raping women.

The Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950 must be implemented in Bangla Desh & Pakistan both protecting Hindu / Buddhist minorities there. Muslims in Bangla Desh have already invaded North East of Bharat through planned infiltration & vote-greedy politicians have made them voters in Bharat. Jamat&#8217;s Assamese man Ajmal Badruddin, who started with a meager perfume business, now holds more than 11 constituencies in Assam alone through Muslim infiltrators.

As a President of Jamat & the follower of the same ideology that did genocide in Pakistan & then in 1971 in Bangla Desh, with the help of such infiltrators but now voters in Assam, he got the Assam CM bent. CM Tarun Gogoi not long back had bragged in the media that he had been a follower of the great Lachit Borphukan & now has announce support to Jamat&#8217;s Ajmal Badruddin who has clear & open links with Deoband.

So, inside Bharat & in neighbouring countries, Govts have taken anti-Hindu meaning anti majority stands because they know that they did not need majority&#8217;s support to win & they can win even with the 18-25% votes of the once a miniscule minority but now a vote bank.

To protect Hindus in Pakistan & Bangla Desh, the Union Govt must implement the Nehru-Liaquat Pact of 1950 and to protect Bharat&#8217;s Hindus from attacks by the types of Jamat & Deobandis, Govts must ban these organizations. Instead, most state & the Union Govt are seen sharing public stage with these organizations putting majority&#8217;s lives at risk the same way as it happened in Pakistan & Bangladesh.

Indian Govt Must Force Bangla Desh & Pak Implement 1950 Nehru-Liyaquat Treaty or get Indian Army in Action Demands &#8211; Dr Pravin Togadia | Vishwa Hindu Parishad | Official Website

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

Skallagrim said:


> *Certainly no one would! But one can't win a war by emotion. Did we take any initiative to prepare our nation for a war? On this very forum another BD member said that we should use our land for industrialization and India would grow food for us. Actually we are heading this way. Now think how long will you sustain a war against an enemy if you are depending on him for your daily bread?
> 
> What are we doing to improve relations with other nations so that in time of need we can count on them?
> 
> Did our youths learn why there exists an international border?
> 
> Did they learn their true history of thousands of years?
> 
> Did they learn about their neighbors?
> 
> Are they aware of their actual capabilities?
> 
> 
> Fact is nations wage war on each other and history saw no exception to this rule. Nations are not like citizens of a nation. There is the rule of law that ensures that you and me behave ourselves. But there is no rule of law over nations, only prevails the rule of might. The soon we Bangladeshis understand this, the better.
> 
> 
> The principal characteristics of us Bangladeshis are false pride and daydreaming, which we&#8217;d have to get over soon to survive as a nation in coming days. We as a people are becoming increasingly selfish. Everyone thinks that someone else will do the job on his behalf. *



Don't underestimate the power of emotion. Emotion can help people achieve impossible feat. Daydreaming is important to overcome harsh reality and to keep on going. Because of dreams people don't give up. And for the false pride part, its common all over the world. On the contrary, i think Bangladeshis have low self-esteem.



madx said:


> @the just @Skallagrim @Moander
> Why u guys didnt ask for a credible source from Mbi munshi for his pic post. This types of post can be found on basher kella. Where illiterate people just fall on it. Instant hatred and attacks spread.
> What a extreme fundamentalist saying we dont care. Todays world is for sane persons. There is no place for this types of retarded ppl. Extremism and hatred dont give any better place. If those ppl
> are saying these that is just for cheap votes.
> We the countries facing same problems. Where extremists are in both the countries. And ppl dont like them.
> Todays modern world this type of invasion is not possible. If one country attacks another country, than whole world reacts. We are not alone and friendless. We have allies. So talking on these crap
> is just BS.
> We have war to face like trade technologies and resources.



I was talking about hypothetical situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> @the just @Skallagrim @Moander
> Why u guys didnt ask for a credible source from Mbi munshi for his pic post. *This types of post can be found on basher kella. Where illiterate people just fall on it*. Instant hatred and attacks spread.
> What a extreme fundamentalist saying we dont care. Todays world is for sane persons. There is no place for this types of retarded ppl. Extremism and hatred dont give any better place. If those ppl
> are saying these that is just for cheap votes.



So the only difference with prothom alo is that educated retards fall for it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

MBI Munshi said:


> What is being planned is not an invasion but an insurgency. They have done this before and can do so again.



Insurgency in which part?


----------



## Skallagrim

madx said:


> @the just @Skallagrim @Moander
> Why u guys didnt ask for a credible source from Mbi munshi for his pic post. This types of post can be found on basher kella. Where illiterate people just fall on it. Instant hatred and attacks spread.
> What a extreme fundamentalist saying we dont care. Todays world is for sane persons. There is no place for this types of retarded ppl. Extremism and hatred dont give any better place. If those ppl
> are saying these that is just for cheap votes.
> We the countries facing same problems. Where extremists are in both the countries. And ppl dont like them.



I&#8217;m not bothered with MBI Munshi&#8217;s pic post, nor was I replying to him either. 




> Todays modern world this type of invasion is not possible.If one country attacks another country, than whole world reacts. We are not alone and friendless. We have allies. So talking on these crap is just BS.
> We have war to face like trade technologies and resources.



An invasion doesn't occur out of the blue. An intense and patient effort of instigation, covert activities and rationalization over long days precedes a direct invasion so that when the conspicuous part takes place it appears normal. Also, always keep in mind that countries that react they don&#8217;t do so out of scruples but because of their business and strategic interests. You take something from them (even if it&#8217;s a vote at the Security Council) and you give something else. For a country with lesser strength this giving is almost always an unfair advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*THIS IS THE OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE OF THE WORLD HINDU COUNCIL*


*Indian Govt Must Force Bangla Desh & Pak Implement 1950 Nehru-Liyaquat Treaty or get Indian Army in Action Demands &#8211; Dr Pravin Togadia

Golaghat / Gauhatty &#8211; Assam, March 19, 2013*

After visiting Jorhat, Golpada & surrounding areas of Assam trying to see for himself the situation of Hindus there, VHP International Working President Dr Pravin Togadia observed that in a rare gesture of solidarity with the fellow Hindus in the neighbouring countries, the Hinds in Assam are worried about the safety of Hindus in Bangla Desh. Hindus in Assam have been suffering continued infiltration of Muslims from Bangla Desh. Once in Assam, they get Govt protection for votes & Hindus face massacre at their hands. Hindus are in minority in Bangla Desh & Pakistan and suffer genocidal attacks by Muslim majority there. Hindus are in majority in Assam & all states of Bharat but even in Bharat they face the same type of attacks at the hands of the so called minority who gets governmental protection.

If the Govts cannot protect Hindus anywhere &#8211; either in Bharat or abroad &#8211; then they better leave the rule to the public. During ^ after partition in 1947 the then West Pakistan & East Pakistan both saw unprecedented genocides of Hindus. Properties were looted, women raped, men killed & villages were forcibly converted. The spate continued even till 1950. Ultimately, the then Bharat &#8211; Pakistan Prime Ministers &#8211; Jawaharlal Nehru & Liyaquat Ali met in Delhi from April 2, 1950 & after much debate & drafts, a Minority Rights Guarantee Treaty was signed on April 8, 1950 which is more known as Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950. It guaranteed safety & protection of all rights of minorities in both countries in any situation including war.

But after targeting Hindus in West Pakistan up until 1950-51 & bringing the Hindu population to the miniscule level, Pakistan focused on the then East Pakistan where Hindu Bangla population was targeted despite the Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950. It continued & between 1961 & 71 the East Pakistan&#8217;s Hindu population was forcibly brought down to 1.6% by massacres, rapes, hoarding out Hindus & forcible conversion. By 1971 the situation was so worse that the then PM Indira Gandhi had to send army. Pakistan Army armed by Jamat-E-Islami&#8217;s ferocious terrorists, attacked minorities once again in a planned manner. The global data shows that in 1971 war around 2.5 Lakh women were raped in the then East Pakistan. Some even delivered babies whose known number crossed 20,000! During Jamat&#8217;s attacks & before, Hindu Bangla Deshis who survived crossed over to Bharat but their number was low as not many survived there. Bangla Desh today is on streets asking for hanging of Jamat&#8217;s men who did the genocide & the same way again Jamat&#8217;s men have been past 1 year in a planned way burning houses, looting Hindu / Buddhist temples & raping women.

The Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950 must be implemented in Bangla Desh & Pakistan both protecting Hindu / Buddhist minorities there. Muslims in Bangla Desh have already invaded North East of Bharat through planned infiltration & vote-greedy politicians have made them voters in Bharat. Jamat&#8217;s Assamese man Ajmal Badruddin, who started with a meager perfume business, now holds more than 11 constituencies in Assam alone through Muslim infiltrators.

As a President of Jamat & the follower of the same ideology that did genocide in Pakistan & then in 1971 in Bangla Desh, with the help of such infiltrators but now voters in Assam, he got the Assam CM bent. CM Tarun Gogoi not long back had bragged in the media that he had been a follower of the great Lachit Borphukan & now has announce support to Jamat&#8217;s Ajmal Badruddin who has clear & open links with Deoband.

So, inside Bharat & in neighbouring countries, Govts have taken anti-Hindu meaning anti majority stands because they know that they did not need majority&#8217;s support to win & they can win even with the 18-25% votes of the once a miniscule minority but now a vote bank.

To protect Hindus in Pakistan & Bangla Desh, the Union Govt must implement the Nehru-Liaquat Pact of 1950 and to protect Bharat&#8217;s Hindus from attacks by the types of Jamat & Deobandis, Govts must ban these organizations. Instead, most state & the Union Govt are seen sharing public stage with these organizations putting majority&#8217;s lives at risk the same way as it happened in Pakistan & Bangla Desh.

Indian Govt Must Force Bangla Desh & Pak Implement 1950 Nehru-Liyaquat Treaty or get Indian Army in Action Demands &#8211; Dr Pravin Togadia | Vishwa Hindu Parishad | Official Website



Moander said:


> Insurgency in which part?



I am guessing South West region bordering West Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

Moander said:


> Don't underestimate the power of emotion. Emotion can help people achieve impossible feat.



Got your point. But don't overestimate it to the ridiculous point of ignoring the reality.



> Daydreaming is important to overcome harsh reality and to keep on going. Because of dreams people don't give up. And for the false pride part, its common all over the world. On the contrary, i think Bangladeshis have low self-esteem.



There's a difference between dreams and daydreams. As for the self-esteem part, low self esteem and false pride are two symptoms of the same disease.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

MBI Munshi said:


> *THIS IS THE OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE OF THE WORLD HINDU COUNCIL*
> 
> 
> *Indian Govt Must Force Bangla Desh & Pak Implement 1950 Nehru-Liyaquat Treaty or get Indian Army in Action Demands &#8211; Dr Pravin Togadia
> 
> Golaghat / Gauhatty &#8211; Assam, March 19, 2013*
> 
> After visiting Jorhat, Golpada & surrounding areas of Assam trying to see for himself the situation of Hindus there, VHP International Working President Dr Pravin Togadia observed that in a rare gesture of solidarity with the fellow Hindus in the neighbouring countries, the Hinds in Assam are worried about the safety of Hindus in Bangla Desh. Hindus in Assam have been suffering continued infiltration of Muslims from Bangla Desh. Once in Assam, they get Govt protection for votes & Hindus face massacre at their hands. Hindus are in minority in Bangla Desh & Pakistan and suffer genocidal attacks by Muslim majority there. Hindus are in majority in Assam & all states of Bharat but even in Bharat they face the same type of attacks at the hands of the so called minority who gets governmental protection.
> 
> If the Govts cannot protect Hindus anywhere &#8211; either in Bharat or abroad &#8211; then they better leave the rule to the public. During ^ after partition in 1947 the then West Pakistan & East Pakistan both saw unprecedented genocides of Hindus. Properties were looted, women raped, men killed & villages were forcibly converted. The spate continued even till 1950. Ultimately, the then Bharat &#8211; Pakistan Prime Ministers &#8211; Jawaharlal Nehru & Liyaquat Ali met in Delhi from April 2, 1950 & after much debate & drafts, a Minority Rights Guarantee Treaty was signed on April 8, 1950 which is more known as Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950. It guaranteed safety & protection of all rights of minorities in both countries in any situation including war.
> 
> But after targeting Hindus in West Pakistan up until 1950-51 & bringing the Hindu population to the miniscule level, Pakistan focused on the then East Pakistan where Hindu Bangla population was targeted despite the Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950. It continued & between 1961 & 71 the East Pakistan&#8217;s Hindu population was forcibly brought down to 1.6% by massacres, rapes, hoarding out Hindus & forcible conversion. By 1971 the situation was so worse that the then PM Indira Gandhi had to send army. Pakistan Army armed by Jamat-E-Islami&#8217;s ferocious terrorists, attacked minorities once again in a planned manner. The global data shows that in 1971 war around 2.5 Lakh women were raped in the then East Pakistan. Some even delivered babies whose known number crossed 20,000! During Jamat&#8217;s attacks & before, Hindu Bangla Deshis who survived crossed over to Bharat but their number was low as not many survived there. Bangla Desh today is on streets asking for hanging of Jamat&#8217;s men who did the genocide & the same way again Jamat&#8217;s men have been past 1 year in a planned way burning houses, looting Hindu / Buddhist temples & raping women.
> 
> The Nehru-Liyaquat Pact 1950 must be implemented in Bangla Desh & Pakistan both protecting Hindu / Buddhist minorities there. Muslims in Bangla Desh have already invaded North East of Bharat through planned infiltration & vote-greedy politicians have made them voters in Bharat. Jamat&#8217;s Assamese man Ajmal Badruddin, who started with a meager perfume business, now holds more than 11 constituencies in Assam alone through Muslim infiltrators.
> 
> As a President of Jamat & the follower of the same ideology that did genocide in Pakistan & then in 1971 in Bangla Desh, with the help of such infiltrators but now voters in Assam, he got the Assam CM bent. CM Tarun Gogoi not long back had bragged in the media that he had been a follower of the great Lachit Borphukan & now has announce support to Jamat&#8217;s Ajmal Badruddin who has clear & open links with Deoband.
> 
> So, inside Bharat & in neighbouring countries, Govts have taken anti-Hindu meaning anti majority stands because they know that they did not need majority&#8217;s support to win & they can win even with the 18-25% votes of the once a miniscule minority but now a vote bank.
> 
> To protect Hindus in Pakistan & Bangla Desh, the Union Govt must implement the Nehru-Liaquat Pact of 1950 and to protect Bharat&#8217;s Hindus from attacks by the types of Jamat & Deobandis, Govts must ban these organizations. Instead, most state & the Union Govt are seen sharing public stage with these organizations putting majority&#8217;s lives at risk the same way as it happened in Pakistan & Bangla Desh.
> 
> Indian Govt Must Force Bangla Desh & Pak Implement 1950 Nehru-Liyaquat Treaty or get Indian Army in Action Demands &#8211; Dr Pravin Togadia | Vishwa Hindu Parishad | Official Website
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing South West region bordering West Bengal.



How they gonna do it? I meant aren't we all Muslim Bengali's?



Skallagrim said:


> Got your point. But don't overestimate it to the ridiculous point of ignoring the reality.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between dreams and daydreams. As for the self-esteem part, low self esteem and false pride are two symptoms of the same disease.



Dreams and daydreams both are driving force. Isn't low self esteem and false pride completely opposite thing?


----------



## Skallagrim

Moander said:


> Dreams and daydreams both are driving force.



Dreams persuade while daydreams are a retardant. In fact people suffering from low will power are advised by psychiatrists to avoid daydreaming. 




> Isn't low self esteem and false pride completely opposite thing?



Both fail in face of challenge- when it demands action and constructive initiatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

Skallagrim said:


> Dreams persuade while daydreams are a retardant. In fact people suffering from low will power are advised by psychiatrists to avoid daydreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both fail in face of challenge- when it demands action and constructive initiatives.



We got strong will power so no need to worry than . I meant we are suffering from low self esteem not false pride and i agree both are bad.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Actor Afzal is describing how rezakars and Pakistani army killed his father, mother, 2 brother mercilessly. No comments.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=550545331644416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Moander said:


> I don't think there is anyone crazy enough to support any incoming invasion.



Since WW2 countries make satellite states. The most extreme form of satellite states were E.european states that were literally governed by Soviets civilian and military bureaucrats, something our dadas want to replicate on us.They have already done a successful test with Buthan. Those states had nothing soviergn about them except for the name. Also do U understand cultural invasion? Just look at the rampant anti-islamic vendetta and islamohobia shown covertly, overtly, symbolically and now increasingly openly by this dalal fagot BAL gov. If Indo-awami fagots get their way , your kids may not pray Salah like U , your grand kids may not even know how to pray
and anything about 1000 year old BD islamic history and his kids won't blink an eye while voting to join the Indian federation sometime in 2070 or so. A culturally and socially ruined state can easily be converted to a satellite in short term with a long term vision of complete annexation. Hope U get my point bro. 



madx said:


> @the just @Skallagrim @Moander
> 
> What a extreme fundamentalist saying we dont care. Todays world is for sane persons. There is no place for this types of retarded ppl. Extremism and hatred dont give any better place.



I agree with U. Extremist awami and chapatti leaguers should have no place in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## animelive

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Actor Afzal is describing how rezakars and Pakistani army killed his father, mother, 2 brother mercilessly. No comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=550545331644416


very sad, was it sayedee?kader mollah? or bacchu rejakar


----------



## Zabaniyah

Moander said:


> *Don't underestimate the power of emotion. Emotion can help people achieve impossible feat. Daydreaming is important to overcome harsh reality and to keep on going.* Because of dreams people don't give up. And for the false pride part, its common all over the world. On the contrary, i think Bangladeshis have low self-esteem.



Hahahahahaha....


----------



## the just

After that pic its funny no intellectual input from our friendly neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

liontk said:


> I am glad some bangladaise are questioning the figures though I am not a genocide denier by any stretch nor defending the pakistan side. Its a slippery slope area and are there any legislation in Bangladaise that can jail you for questioning the numbers by any chance, I am curious and once again not denying the events for any fellow bangladaise member reading this.



Well...it's not like Holocaust Denial in Europe and North America where people are taken to judiciary for denying. The number has huge controversy even among hardliner freedom fighters. Col. Oli Ahmed a Bir Bikrom 2nd or 3rd ranked highest gallantry award that he achieved for his role in our liberation war recently told it wouldn't be more than 200k. However, no neutral sources claim it more than 300k.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

PlanetSoldier said:


> Well...it's not like Holocaust Denial in Europe and North America where people are taken to judiciary for denying. The number has huge controversy even among hardliner freedom fighters. Col. Oli Ahmed a Bir Bikrom 2nd or 3rd ranked highest gallantry award that he achieved for his role in our liberation war recently told it wouldn't be more than 200k. However, no neutral sources claim it more than 300k.



Wait till the youths chant, o te oli ahmed, tui r@jakar tui r@jakar  in another thread, captain planet already declared kader siddique as the lackey of war criminal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Yeah, they'll need all the luck they'll need
> 
> Even though our military are technically no match, the political price they'd pay is heavy in the international arena. That'd also enrage the Islamists here, and that'd have dire long-term consequences.
> 
> On a serious note, don't buy into these propaganda. Most of these Hindu nationalists in India lack a functioning brain on international matters anyway.
> 
> Even a Sikkim-style takeover wouldn't be so easy under the current conditions



*Our military is technically no match* isn't the problem. Problem is we've been carrying a legacy of blood from Polashy as @Skallagrim said someday ago the *Hydra*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

animelive said:


> Witness against Nizami doesn
> "Witness against Nizami doesn't know liberation date"


 @Loki @kobiraaz check this highly dependable and credible witness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> @Loki @kobiraaz check this highly dependable and credible witness



Who cares? It's a Jamaati/Shibir website


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Who cares? It's a Jamaati/Shibir website



Think we need more sites like this to keep a fair balance


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> @Loki @kobiraaz check this highly dependable and credible witness



this trial is disgrace in the history of Bangladesh. when the world media talk about 1971 casualty they use the words ' claimed by bangladesh' . they dont use ' claimed by israel' while discussing holocaust or claimed by Armenia while discussing Armenian genocide . due to the incompetent post independent government now so called scholars like. shormila bose questions our liberation war. now this mock trial full of error political witch hunt sub standard to intentional community will only make our liberation war darker . few years later researchers and writers will expose this trial word by word and will declare those jamatis tragic hero...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moander

Luffy 500 said:


> Since WW2 countries make satellite states. The most extreme form of satellite states were E.european states that were literally governed by Soviets civilian and military bureaucrats, something our dadas want to replicate on us.They have already done a successful test with Buthan. Those states had nothing soviergn about them except for the name. Also do U understand cultural invasion? Just look at the rampant anti-islamic vendetta and islamohobia shown covertly, overtly, symbolically and now increasingly openly by this dalal fagot BAL gov. If Indo-awami fagots get their way , your kids may not pray Salah like U , your grand kids may not even know how to pray
> and anything about 1000 year old BD islamic history and his kids won't blink an eye while voting to join the Indian federation sometime in 2070 or so. A culturally and socially ruined state can easily be converted to a satellite in short term with a long term vision of complete annexation. Hope U get my point bro.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with U. Extremist awami and chapatti leaguers should have no place in this world.



So, are you saying that if BNP & jamat come to power and remain in power my children, grand children will pray Salah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Oh yes, here is state of SHAHBAGH RISE *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Moander said:


> So, are you saying that if BNP & jamat come to power and remain in power my children, grand children will pray Salah?



Awamis with their leadership infested with Hindus and leftist atheists are devoid of Islam-cosciousness. Quite naturally they attract more people of their kind who are not unwilling to assimilate into Indian culture. These people don't consider the promotion of Indian pagan culture a threat to our unique national identity, rather they consider Islam itself is a threat to their own existence. They enjoy the support of a large clueless mass who simply think BAL saved them from a genocidal Army who killed 3million of Bengalis and raped another 0.4 million of their mothers and sisters. The only weapon with which they secure mass support is vicious propaganda. So one can't compare BAL with BNP, JEI or Jatiya Party simply because BAL has a proven track record of divisive treacherous anti-national pro-Indian politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Skallagrim said:


> Awamis with their leadership infested with Hindus and leftist atheists are devoid of Islam-cosciousness. Quite naturally they attract more people of their kind who are not unwilling to assimilate into Indian culture. These people don't consider the promotion of Indian pagan culture a threat to our unique national identity, rather they consider Islam itself is a threat to their own existence. They enjoy the support of a large clueless mass who simply think BAL saved them from a genocidal Army who killed 3million of Bengalis and raped another 0.4 million of their mothers and sisters. The only weapon with which they secure mass support is vicious propaganda. So one can't compare BAL with BNP, JEI or Jatiya Party simply because BAL has a proven track record of divisive treacherous anti-national pro-Indian politics.



Are u talking of khaleda who spent 9 months in Pakistani camp. What she did there. How the soldier 
and officers reacted to her. Has she ever taken a proper prayer in her life time. She spend her time with 
wine and ****.And what about her affair with falu.What her sons do other than corruption and theft. 
Why the other leaders come under her leadership. Jamat dont belive in women leadership so why they 
come under her. India and Bal tell something other. What side u r on tell something of that. What bnp 
given us other than terrorism. 
Islam is not anyone's sole property that u will play with the name of that.
See other countries where shia sunny ahmadi conflicts happen. Have u seen this in our country.
We r as muslim is on a right track and no business men can create diversion among bangladeshis 
by differing ppl muslim,hindu,atheist etc. Islam spread in bengle naturally and it will be natural.
Die hard pressure can only ruin it. And if u believe in islam then u shall know its a test so 
what u want to prove by pressuring ppl.


----------



## the just

Moander said:


> So, are you saying that if BNP & jamat come to power and remain in power my children, grand children will pray Salah?



There's been a gov:issue letter sent to schools-from now on children will say mohan srishti kortar name shuru korchi.instead bismillahir rahmanur rahim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

the just said:


> There's been a gov:issue letter sent to schools-from now on children will say mohan srishti kortar name shuru korchi.instead bismillahir rahmanur rahim.



Can you give me some link on this so i can check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Skallagrim said:


> Awamis with their leadership infested with Hindus and leftist atheists are devoid of Islam-cosciousness. Quite naturally they attract more people of their kind who are not unwilling to assimilate into Indian culture. These people don't consider the promotion of Indian pagan culture a threat to our unique national identity, rather they consider Islam itself is a threat to their own existence. They enjoy the support of a large clueless mass who simply think BAL saved them from a genocidal Army who killed 3million of Bengalis and raped another 0.4 million of their mothers and sisters. The only weapon with which they secure mass support is vicious propaganda. So one can't compare BAL with BNP, JEI or Jatiya Party simply because BAL has a proven track record of divisive treacherous anti-national pro-Indian politics.



I will vote for any party who promise to ban Hindi TV channels in Bangladesh. Unfortunately what i foresee that no matter what party comes to power, none of them will stop cultural invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## J dud

madx said:


> Are u talking of khaleda *who spent 9 months in Pakistani camp*. What she did there. How the soldier
> and officers reacted to her. Has she ever taken a proper prayer in her life time.* She spend her time with
> wine and *****.And what about *her affair with falu*.What her sons do other than corruption and theft.
> Why the other leaders come under her leadership. *Jamat dont belive in women leadership so why they
> come under he*r. India and Bal tell something other. What side u r on tell something of that. *What bnp
> given us other than terrorism. *
> Islam is not anyone's sole property that u will play with the name of that.
> See other countries where shia sunny ahmadi conflicts happen. Have u seen this in our country.
> *We r as muslim is on a right track *and no business men can *create diversion among bangladeshis *
> by differing ppl muslim,hindu,atheist etc. Islam spread in bengle naturally and it will be natural.
> Die hard pressure can only ruin it. And if u believe in islam then u shall know its a test so
> what u want to prove by pressuring ppl.



you are defaming the opposition leader by making silly statements...........she was 2 time prime minister of bangladesh...show some respect...

and jamat doesnt oppose woman leadership..... they are moderates.......

what do mean by we if you mean the shabag youth, .........we all know which islamic track they are following
unfortunately you guys are are making division among bangladeshis...by trying to ban a political party which you dont like.....and it shows in your post as you try to defame the leader of a political party just because you dont like her politics............................................................................................................................



peace..............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mattrixx

J dud said:


> *you are defaming the opposition leader by making silly statements...........she was 2 time prime minister of bangladesh...show some respect...*
> 
> and jamat doesnt oppose woman leadership..... they are moderates.......
> 
> what do mean by we if you mean the shabag youth, .........we all know which islamic track they are following
> unfortunately you guys are are making division among bangladeshis...by trying to ban a political party which you dont like.....and it shows in your post as you try to defame the leader of a political party just because you dont like her politics............................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> peace..............





She cant be shown any respect. Illiterate and puppet can only ruin our country.
If the leader is that what will be the impression on the party and to the nation.

I clearly said we r as muslim. But again u r creating difference by calling 
shahbagh youth. So islam is now used here as ur armour. If any attacks come 
on to u, u will just divert it towards attack on islam. Like u did on 1971.
Jamat is our enemy, we have to ban them thats it.
We want peace not any al qaeda in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Moander said:


> I will vote for any party who promise to ban Hindi TV channels in Bangladesh. Unfortunately what i foresee that no matter what party comes to power, none of them will stop cultural invasion.



Im all with u. Other than national geographic and discovery all should be ban.
All those junk programs making us faint.
Doremon is banned so we can hope for others too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Dark Night of 1971 remembered in lights







*The organisers of the &#8216;Ganajagaran Mancha&#8217; uprising at Shahbagh intersection remembered the Dark Night of the Mar 25, 1971 with a candlelit procession.*

It started from the Central Shaheed Minar and marched down to the mass grave memorial at Jagannath Hall of Dhaka University.

On the 42nd Independence Day, 42 torches were lit at the Shaheed Minar.

The Mancha&#8217;s spokesperson Imran H Sarker handed over the first torch to the Liberation War widow Shyamoli Nasrin Chowdhury. She then spread the light to other torches. As the torches were being lit, Udichi Shilpi Goshthhi artists sang, &#8216;Muktiro Mandira Sopano Tole Koto Pran Holo Bolidan, Lekha Aachhe Oshrujole&#8217; and the famous &#8216;Aguner Poroshmoni Chhnoao Prane&#8217;.

Deputy Commander of the Liberation War AK Khandaker, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni, State Minister for Liberation War Affairs Tajul Islam, State Minister for Cultural Affairs Promod Mankin, Bangladesh Workers&#8217; Party President Rashed Khan Menon, Bangladesh Communist Party President Mujahidul Islam Selim, one of the key organisers of the Swadhin Bangla Betar Kendra Kamal Lohani, General Secretary of Sector Commanders&#8217; Forum Harun Habib, among others, took part in the programme.

Three of the foreigners who had received Friends of Liberation War Honour were present there. They are &#8211; Indian General Shankar Roychowdhury, Pakistan&#8217;s Faiz Ahmed Faiz&#8217;s son Zabed Kazi and Begum Naseem Akhter, member of Pakistan National Awami Party in 1971.

Torches were then put off and a candlelit procession began that dispersed at the Jagannath Hall memorial. They torched the lights at the memorial.

Roychowdhury, Kazi and Naseem Akhter did not take part in the procession for security reasons.
&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2479;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2494;&#2471;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2460;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2433;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2507;&#2476;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496;&#2480; &#2486;&#2494;&#2489;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455; &#2478;&#2507;&#2524;&#2503; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;

At a rally held at the Shaheed Minar before the torches were lit, CPB chief Selim said the country had achieved its independence 42 years ago. &#8220;The anit-independence force, the Jamaat and Shibir, is destroying the memorials of victory and taking them over. We must recover them.&#8221;

He said the associates of the Pakistan army had not surrendered and added that the people of Bangladesh have to make them surrender.

Indian General Roychowdhury said he had been astonished by the courage of the youths during the war. Their lungis and undervests were torn. They had to work during training sessions. Despite all pains, when they went to have snacks during breaks, they used to chant &#8216;Joy Bangla&#8217;. &#8220;It&#8217;s been days since I heard that Joy Bangla. The war was mainly of Joy Bangla.

He urged everyone to rekindle the spirit.

In her speech, delivered in Urdu, Naseem Akhter said she had seen how the Pakistan army indiscriminately killed and tortured Bengalis. &#8220;The Pakistan army was devoid of humanity. The Bengalis had won against oppression.&#8221;

Zabed Kazi said the way the Pakistanis had attacked was the worst genocide in the world. He demanded observing Mar 25 as the International Genocide Day.

The Shahbagh movement that was triggered by the &#8216;lenient&#8217; life sentence of Jamaat-e-Islami Assistant Secretary General Abdul Quader Molla on Feb 5 for crimes committed during the nation&#8217;s Liberation War, has rolled into the 50th day.


Dark Night of 1971 remembered in lights - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

shahbag is dead. stop discussing it. I was there today. hardly 20 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mattrixx

Google's gift on liberation day.
https://www.google.com.bd/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

kobiraaz said:


> shahbag is dead. stop discussing it. I was there today. hardly 20 people.



It already died on February 10th, 2013.

Thread has run its course.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

